# Nerve AM 2011



## scotix (3. Januar 2011)

Gesund's Neu's modelJAHR 2011 

Wie vielleicht auch andere hier, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir demnächst ein Canyon Nerve AM zuzulegen.
Tja und weil's soviel Spaß macht, die Möglichkeiten des Marktes zu vergleichen, würden mich noch folgende Infos zur aktuellen Modelreihe interessieren, die ich leider nicht auf der HP oder hier im Forum finden konnte?

1.)
Besitzen die Standrohre der FOX Federgabel die aktuelle KASHIMA-Beschichtung?
2.)
Was macht die Sonderanfertigung des DT Swiss AM 1800 Laufradsatzes gegenüber der normalen DT Serie aus? Die 1930g (Serie M1800 1875g) und die Farbgebung deuten evtl. auf andere Speichen hin. 
3.)
Sind die Beschriftungen auf den anodisierten Rahmen nur einfache Aufkleber oder evtl. als Lack bzw. mittels Laser aufgebracht?
4.)
Wie viel wiegt eigentlich der neue Nerve AM 2011 Rahmen, z.B. in Größe M? Falls er gegenüber der 2010er Serie abgespeckt hätte, müsste das doch vom Marketing aufgegriffen werden... 
Beim Frameset (inkl. Dämpfer) steht lediglich "2658 g (Frame)" ohne Aussage auf welche Größe sich diese Angabe bezieht. Die 203g des FOX-Dämpfers muss man hier dann sicherlich noch dazuaddieren.

Ich Dank euch schon mal für alle sachdienlichen Antworten


----------



## Bergabraser (3. Januar 2011)

Hi,

klinke ich mich ein, da ich ein Nerve AM 8 bestellt hab und (hoffentlich nur) noch ein paar Tage warten muss...

zu 1.
Nein, die KASHIMA-Beschichtung gibt' s nur für den "Aftermarket". Auf jeden Fall nicht am Nerve.

zu 2.
Der LRS hat weniger Speichen (28 wie der M1600, statt 32 wie der M1800, ist aber trotzdem schwerer. Ich hab mal angerufen und nachgefragt, weil ich ihn direkt wieder verkaufen möchte und mir wurde gesagt, dass er auf dem Niveau des M1800 anzusiedeln ist. Woher das Mehrgewicht kommt, konnte man mir aber nicht sagen...ich hab aber auch nicht besonders nach gehakt. Und ich hab vergessen zu fragen, ob es mit Centerlock oder IS Aufnahme ist...und wenn Centerlock, ob mit IS Adapter (der den Gewichtsunterschied zu den M1800 erklären könnte...
Für mich ist das wichtigste, welches Preisniveau ich mit dem LRS anpeilen kann 

zu 3.
Ich war Anfang November da (vor meiner Bestellung) und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist es gelasert und nicht gepulvert oder gar geklebt.

zu 4.
Im BIKE Workshop 2011 steht ein Gewicht von 2658g ohne Dämpfer in Größe M (schwarz anodisiert). Meine, dass Canyon alle Gewichte auf der Basis ermittelt.

5.
Ich freu mich auf mein Rad.

Gruß
Bergabraser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hypocrisy76 (4. Januar 2011)

Werde mir höchstwahrscheinlich auch das Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 bestellen, nur weiß ich noch nicht welche Farbe ich nehmen soll.

Weiß irgendwer, wie das Bike in der Farbe Forest Green Metallic in natura aussieht?
Ist die Farbe wie sie auf der Homepage dargestellt ist, oder gibt es irgendwelche Unterschiede?

Sind bei dem grünen Bike die Schriftzüge aufgeklebt, oder sind auch diese gelasert?


----------



## paradisoinferno (4. Januar 2011)

Bilder:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7026793&postcount=758

Die Aufkleber sind unter einer Klarlackschicht


----------



## hypocrisy76 (4. Januar 2011)

Super, danke für den Link.

Finde das die Farbe grün optisch mehr hermacht als das matte schwarz.

Mal sehen wie sich die Lieferzeiten bei den beiden Bikes entwickeln.


----------



## scotix (7. Januar 2011)

@ Bergabraser: Erst mal vielen Dank fÃ¼r die Infos, evlt. kannst du ja nach dem Eintreffen deines neuen Flitzers noch mal was mit Fotos posten. 

@ ?: Gibt es hinsichtlich des LRS und der Rahmen-Beschriftung von offizieller Seite hier kein genaues Statement? Da muss ich wohl doch mal die Hotline bemÃ¼hen, zumal ich noch vier weitere Detailfragen aufgetan hab: 
- Welche Kette ist denn am AM 8.0 verbaut, evtl. eine CN-HG94?
- Welche Art BremsbelÃ¤ge sind in der Elixir R serienmÃ¤Ãig drin, metalische oder organische?
- Welche SchlÃ¤uche sind verbaut, evtl. Schwalbe SV 13 zu 190g das StÃ¼ck?
- Unklar ist mir auch welcher Sattel das sein soll, bzw. dessen Gewicht. Der von Canyon genannte Typ ist auf der Hersteller-HP nicht zu finden und dort sind die SL-Versionen alle mit Glasfaser, eine Carbon-Schale gibt es z.B. bei den SLR-Versionen. Zu letzteren ist auch eine Kit Carbonio Variante aufgefÃ¼hrt, die immerhin einen Unterschied von ca. 120g ausmachen.

@ hypocrisy76: Hinsichtlich der Farbgebung steh ich auf einfaches âmassenwareschwarzâ, ist wohl auch robuster und auch etwas leichter als eine lackierte Versionâ¦


----------



## tn1209 (7. Januar 2011)

Bin momentan auch am überlegen ob ich mir eventuell das Nerve 7.0 zulegen soll. Ich finde die Alternativfarbe jedoch ..... schrecklich ... Hat vielleicht jemand Bilder von einem Nerve in schwarz? Auf der Canyonseite ist das schwarz auch nicht soooo der richtige Renner 


Grüße

Timo


----------



## scotix (8. Januar 2011)

Ich werde mir wohl ein Nerve AM 8.0 zulegen, bin auf die Reverb gespannt und besonders wie oft man den Luxus dieser Variostütze tatsächlich nutzen wird - bisher ging es ja auch ohne.
Im Zweifelsfall wird sie gegen eine normale Sattelstütze ausgetauscht und verkauft, dies spart dann zumindest Gewicht bergauf.

Zum Thema Gewicht hab ich hier in meinem Foto-Album mal die theoretischen Bauteilgewichte zusammengetragen, wie Canyon auf 12,9kg kommt lässt sich damit aber nicht ganz nachvollziehen  vielleicht fällt ja einem von euch was darin auf...


----------



## criscross (8. Januar 2011)

der Dämpfer ist ca. 50 gr. schwerer wegen der großen Luftkammer.
die Gabel ist schwerer, wiegt so 1780 mit Steckachse.
Vo. Reifen FA wiegt bei mir 790 gr. HR. NN 670 gr.
Schläuche sind von Conti Stk. 130 gr.
Die 420 mm Reverb ist auch schwerer, wiegt so 550gr .


----------



## fo-le-fou (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute, weiß jemand von euch wie das mamba green vom am6.0 aussieht? 
war mir da etwas unsicher und hab es mir in schwarz bestellt. 
sieht auch schick aus mit den weißen anbauteilen.


----------



## Bergabraser (9. Januar 2011)

@scotix
Fotos kommen, sobald das Velo kommt. Vorab: Es sieht in echt m.M besser aus als auf den Fotos. Bist Du sicher, dass es IS 6-Loch und nicht Centerlock ist? Wäre gut für meine (neuen) LR...

@tn1209 und @fo-le-fou
Schwarz ist schön matt, schon anders als auf den Fotos. Mit SuFu findest Du Fotos hier im Forum. Aber ich glaub, die Farbe ist auch die der Vorjahre. Das grüne ist auf den Fotos ganz gut dar gestellt. Sehr extrem, leuchtet quasi im dunkeln 
Vom braunen findet man im Forum ebenfalls Bilder, mein persönlicher Favorit unter den AM Farben.

@crisscross
Dank Deiner Ergänzungen kommt man ja ziemlich genau auf das Gewicht von 12.9 kg. Bisschen mehr oder weniger ist ja auch egal (Toleranzbereich). Die Rechnung zeugt aber schon mal von einer realitätsnahen Ermittlung.

Mit den Lieferterminen schaut' s übrigens ganz gut aus, ich hatte um die Weihnachtstage angerufen und man sagte mir, es bliebe beim avisierten Termin, der auch noch etwas Puffer hat. Canyon bekommt die Räder demnach in KW2 und die bleibenden 2Wochen sind Kommissionierung/Lieferzeit/Puffer.

Schon allein in diesem Sinne: Bis bald 
Bergabraser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotix (9. Januar 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> der Dämpfer ist ca. 50 gr. schwerer wegen der großen Luftkammer.
> die Gabel ist schwerer, wiegt so 1780 mit Steckachse.
> Vo. Reifen FA wiegt bei mir 790 gr. HR. NN 670 gr.
> Schläuche sind von Conti Stk. 130 gr.
> Die 420 mm Reverb ist auch schwerer, wiegt so 550gr .



Danke criscross! - Woher hast du denn diese Angaben? Wenn die tatsächlich stimmen, dann sind die Spezifikationen auf der Canyon Homepage ja eher eine Irreführung und keine seriöse Werbung.  Dort steht eindeutig beim Nerve AM 8.0, bei den Ausstattungen:
Dämpfer - "Gewicht ca. 203 Gramm" (Eine Abweichung von fast 25% find ich nicht mehr im ca.-Toleranzbereich) 
Gabel - "Gewicht ca. 1680 Gramm" (Für die Steckachse hatte ich beim LRS schon 80g gerechnet)
Reifen - "Gewicht (Fat Albert) ca. 670 Gramm" und "Gewicht (Nobby Nic) ca. 650 Gramm"
Sattelstütze - "Gewicht ca.515 Gramm"

Wenn man bedenkt, dass man bei nem Bike *ca.* 100 Euro investieren muss um *ca.* 100g zu sparen, dann bekommt man bei Canyon nun auch nur *ca.* ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis 

@ Bergabraser: Das mit 6 Loch habe ich anhand eines Fotos auf der Canyon-HP geschlussfolgert. Dort gibt es beim 8.0 eine Nahaufnahme des Elixir R Bremssattels, hinter dem man eine Schraube der Bremsscheibe erkennen kann. Ob der LRS auf Centerlock basiert und ein Adapter verbaut ist, bleibt dabei jedoch weiterhin fraglich.  Ich denke/hoffe aber, wenn Canyon extra eine eigene LRS-Version fertigen lässt, wäre es doch mehr als dumm, wenn die dann wiederum einen Adapter benötigen würden um ihre Bremsscheiben montieren zu können, oder?


----------



## Chicane (9. Januar 2011)

Einige Gewichtsangaben sind definitiv falsch. 

RP23 203 g... 165 mm mit Standardluftkammer
FA 2.4 670 g... eher der 2.25"
Reverb 515 g... in 380 mm

Da hat der Praktikant also einfach Standardgewichte rausgesucht, welche nicht zu den verbauten Teilen passen.


----------



## scotix (13. Januar 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Einige Gewichtsangaben sind definitiv falsch.
> 
> RP23 203 g... 165 mm mit Standardluftkammer
> FA 2.4 670 g... eher der 2.25"
> ...



... hab mich jetzt selbst noch etwas mehr in die Bauteilgewichte eingelesen. Es scheint tatsächlich so zu sein, dass einige Angaben auf der Canyon-Seite keinen wirklichen Realitätsbezug zum angeboten Bike haben. 

An Canyon hab ich dann vor 4 Tagen auch mal eine nette Anfrage gemailt (auf der Hotline weiß sowas bestimmt niemand). - Außer der automatischen Eingangsbestätigung bisher jedoch ohne Antwort auf diese ganzen Detailfragen...

stay tuned!


----------



## Chicane (14. Januar 2011)

Wegen den 11er Modellen wird wohl viel los sein... ruf lieber an, schilder dein Problem und lass dich dann mit dem Verantwortlichen verbinden. Denke auf die Mail bekommst du (so schnell) keine Antwort.

Allerdings muss man Canyon auch verstehen. Solange das angegebene Gesamtgewicht stimmt, ist es doch okay.


----------



## Schorschie (14. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich brauchste nur noch 2 Wochen warten. Dann wird das Forum hier voll sein mit nachgemessenen Gewichten.

Ich werd meins auch erstmal nachwiegen (hab Größe L bestellt, was ja wahrscheinlich auch nochmal 150 g schwerer sein wird als die angegebenen Werte).

Gruß

Schorsch


----------



## Julian0o (15. Januar 2011)

Hab mal ne Designfrage. 
Meint ihr zum 7er Nerve AM in Copper würden Blaue/Cyan eloxierte Parts passen?
Dachte an die Pedale hier:
http://www.gonebikingmad.co.uk/smsimg/8/54-182-full-eclat_alloy_pedals_pile3-8.jpg

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (15. Januar 2011)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Designfrage.
> Meint ihr zum 7er Nerve AM in Copper würden Blaue/Cyan eloxierte Parts passen?
> Dachte an die Pedale hier:
> http://www.gonebikingmad.co.uk/smsimg/8/54-182-full-eclat_alloy_pedals_pile3-8.jpg
> ...


 
Augenkrebs 

nimm lieber weisse


----------



## Julian0o (15. Januar 2011)

Ja weiss wär natürlich das was auf den ersten Blick passt  Aber mal was ausgefallenes wär auch was. Nen Kumpel hat nen Copper cyan BMX und das sieht schon ziemlich fätt aus, nur hab ich kein Foto grad.


----------



## nakNAK (16. Januar 2011)

ich wollte mir diese pedale in diesem titan/ leicht gold schimmerndem farbton bestellen. wie heißt der? gibt ja in der artikel beschreibung nur schwarz, weiß, cyan, braun und grau.

soll mein farbton grau heißen ? weiß jemand bescheid?


----------



## napstarr (17. Januar 2011)

Bergabraser schrieb:


> zu 2.
> Der LRS hat weniger Speichen (28 wie der M1600, statt 32 wie der M1800, ist aber trotzdem schwerer. Ich hab mal angerufen und nachgefragt, weil ich ihn direkt wieder verkaufen möchte und mir wurde gesagt, dass er auf dem Niveau des M1800 anzusiedeln ist. Woher das Mehrgewicht kommt, konnte man mir aber nicht sagen...ich hab aber auch nicht besonders nach gehakt. Und ich hab vergessen zu fragen, ob es mit Centerlock oder IS Aufnahme ist...und wenn Centerlock, ob mit IS Adapter (der den Gewichtsunterschied zu den M1800 erklären könnte...
> Für mich ist das wichtigste, welches Preisniveau ich mit dem LRS anpeilen kann



Beim  									 																				DT Swiss M 1950										des 6.0ers wird es dassselbe sein? 28 Speichen?!
Oder weiss jemand was genaueres zu dem LRS?

Ich würde mir aufgrund der genialen Farbe (mamba green!) gern das 6er holen und evtl. dann ein bisschen aufwerten.


----------



## Barthi (17. Januar 2011)

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2084
Mensch zähl halt ab  ich hab 32 Speichen gezählt


----------



## scotix (17. Januar 2011)

... soooo, jetzt bin ich wieder dran 
Mich hat heute eine recht hilfreichen E-Mail-Antwort von Canyon erreicht - Dank an Oliver 
Hier nun die Infos (hab das einfach mal stückweise aus der Mail kopiert):

"
- Wir verwenden aus verschiedenen Gründen bei unseren Laufrädern 6-Loch IS Naben, welche standardmäßig schwerer sind als Centerlocknaben ohne Adapter. Rechnet man jetzt aber die benötigten Centerlockadapter noch dazu liegt unser Laufradsatz unter Berücksichtigung der möglichen Gewichtstoleranzen da, wo wir nach DT Definition auch liegen sollten.Uns war es vor allem wichtig das der Endkunde die Canyon-Custom-Laufräder von der Definition her in der DT Hierarchie richtig einordnen kann. Das Gewicht in g stellt dabei sowohl bei DT als auch bei unseren Laufrädern nicht die exakte Bezeichnung für ein komplettes Laufrad dar, hilft aber bei der Einordnung.
- Die Beschriftung ist lackiert und wird bei lackierten Rahmen mit einer Klarlackschicht überzogen.
- Die Kette ist eine CN-HG 74. _(Meine Anfrage ging zum AM 8.0.)_
- Bei den Bremsbelägen verbauen wir als Standard gesinterte. _(Ich hatte nach der Elixir R gefragt.)_
- Bei den Schläuchen verbauen wir den Schwalbe SV 13
- Das Gewicht des Sattels konnte ich nicht ermitteln, dürfte aber in der Nähe des SLR anzusiedeln sein. Wahrscheinlich aber etwas mehr als 125g. _(Der Sattel sollte lt. Canyon-HP ein SL-Model mit Carbonschale sein, welches ich aber sonst nirgends finden kann.)_
- Das Rahmengewicht beträgt 2658g ohne Dämpfer _(... in Größe S und ohne Steuersatz, Schaltauge - siehe weitere Antwort)_
- Der Dämpfer ist schwerer als angegeben. Mit großer Luftkammer beträgt das Gewicht ca. 250g.
- Das Gabelgewicht wurde mit 1740g (inkl. Steckachse) ermittelt, es gibt jedoch Abweichungen, je nach Farbe und Gabelschaftlänge.
- Die Gewichtsangaben der Reifen auf unserer Homepage sind leider auch nicht korrekt. Der Fat Albert (2,4"/Front) dürfte ca.770g haben, der Nobby Nic ca. 675g. *Beide sind nicht TL-Ready*.
- Das Gewicht der Sattelstütze beträgt tatsächlich ca.515g (380mm). Der Sattelstützendurchmesser ist 30,9mm.
- Kompletträder sind in der jeweils abgebildeten Größe (Rennrad: 58 / MTB: M) gewogen. Bei Rahmen werden grundsätzlich die Gewichte in Größe S (Mountainbike) und 50 (Rennrad) in matt schwarz ohne Anbauteile wie Steuersatz oder Schaltauge (bei MTB ohne Dämpfer) angegeben. Allerdings unterliegen die Produkte in der Serie einer gewissen Toleranz.
"

Ich bin somit weiterhin auf das tatsächliche Gesamtgewicht gespannt...


----------



## Bergabraser (17. Januar 2011)

scotix schrieb:


> - Die Gewichtsangaben der Reifen auf unserer Homepage sind leider auch nicht korrekt. Der Fat Albert (2,4"/Front) dÃ¼rfte ca.770g haben, der Nobby Nic ca. 675g. *Beide sind nicht TL-Ready*.



Warum? WeiÃt Du mehr? Ich dachte alle 2011 Schwalbe sind TL-Ready.
Siehe hier.
Oder sind das gar SPEZIAL-Reifen fÃ¼r Canyon? 
Das macht ja summa summarum 80 â¬ mehr, wenn ich meine notubes montieren will?! (Geht doch dann nicht oder?)
80â¬ fÃ¼r neue Reifen wiederum merkt man im P/L VerhÃ¤ltnis...

BTW: Auch, wenn es die Reifen nicht betrifft/betreffen sollte: Finde diese Hersteller-Spezialisierungen (s. LRS) ohnehin ********.

GruÃ


----------



## Strider (17. Januar 2011)

scotix schrieb:


> - Bei den Schläuchen verbauen wir den Schwalbe SV 13


Letztes Jahr haben sie noch so blöde extraleichte verbaut. Sehr vernünftig so!


----------



## Bergabraser (17. Januar 2011)

Also: Es hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen. Und da ich im  Moment am Schreibtisch sitze (an dem ich aber eigentlich arbeiten  sollte...) hab ich den Hörer geschwungen und bei Canyon angerufen:
 Wieder einmal schnell und präzise beraten worden.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Die Schwalbe sind die  "ganz normalen 2011er Modelle". Heißt: TL-Ready. Wenn das überhaupt mal jemandes  Kaufentscheidung ernsthaft beeinflusst hätte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sach noch mal einer wir wären keine Technokraten


----------



## scotix (17. Januar 2011)

Bergabraser schrieb:


> ...Die Schwalbe sind die  "ganz normalen 2011er Modelle". Heißt: TL-Ready...



... wirklich  Bis jetzt steht es nur 1:1  Will noch jemand eine dritte Meinung von Canyon einholen? In der Mail von Canyon an mich steht eindeutig "Beide sind nicht TL-Ready."

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass die in Koblenz grad ein Remake vom James Dean Klassiker "Denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun" produzieren? 

Es muss doch bei denen jemanden geben, der die Bikes zusammengestellt und kalkuliert hat, dann jemanden der im Einkauf die diversen Teile ordert, üblich sollte auch eine Wareneingangkontrolle sein, auch die Montage müsste doch wissen welches Teil an welches Model kommt... - Wie machen die all das, wenn es offensichtlich keine Datenbank gibt aus der eindeutige Infos zu den verarbeiteten Teilen wiedergegeben werden können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon_Support (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte mich hier mal ausdrücklich für die Fehlinformation entschuldigen. Mein Kollege hat in diesem Fall selbst eine falsche Information erhalten. Wie schon von Bergabraser telefonisch in Erfahrung gebracht, verbauen wir 2011 die "ganz normalen Schwalbe 2011er Modelle".

*Diese Reifen sind also definitiv TL-Ready! (NICHT Tubeless)*

Da Schwalbe nach wie vor beide Varianten im Programm hat, geben sie hierzu folgendes an:

*TL Ready:* Diese Reifen können mithilfe von Dichtflüssigkeit als Tubeless Reifen benutzt werden.

*Tubeless:* Schlauchlos-Reifen für das MAVIC-Tubeless System (UST).

In beiden Fällen muss natürlich auch eine entsprechende Tubeless-Felge zum Einsatz kommen, um wirklich Tubeless fahren zu können.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Niels Wahl
Canyon Bicylces


----------



## Bergabraser (18. Januar 2011)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> *Diese Reifen sind also definitiv TL-Ready!*



2:1 nach Golden Goal 

Nicht, dass jemand denkt, ich wär bestochen worden, dass so oft zu wiederholen, aber: Die Rückmeldung von Canyon ist toll, dank an Niels 


@scotix: Bist Du in den Reigen derer, die nächste Woche das Velo bekommen oder hast Du noch nicht bestellt? (Die aktuelle Charge scheint durch zu sein). Ach und übrigens: Danke für Deine Infos bisher, haben mir geholfen (bzgl. IS-6 Loch für meine (neuen) LR)

Gruß
Bergabraser


----------



## Julian0o (18. Januar 2011)

Ich frag mich was daran so wichtig ist. Sind ja keine Tubeless Laufräder dran, da sind dann wohl die Mäntel das geringste problem oder übersehe ich etwas?

MfG


----------



## Schorschie (18. Januar 2011)

Genau das habe ich mir auch grad gedacht. Sonst würde ja Canyon oben direkt dazu schreiben, daß die Räder auch Tubeless gefahren werden können. Wäre ja verkaufsfördernd .

Gruß

Schorsch


----------



## biker1200 (18. Januar 2011)

Bergabraser schrieb:


> Bist Du in den Reigen derer, die nächste Woche das Velo bekommen oder hast Du noch nicht bestellt? (Die aktuelle Charge scheint durch zu sein).
> 
> Gruß
> Bergabraser


 

Ich hoffe ich auch ... KW04 wurde mir bei der Bestellung gesagt  .. *schonmalfreu*


----------



## scotix (18. Januar 2011)

Bergabraser schrieb:


> 2:1 nach Golden Goal
> 
> Nicht, dass jemand denkt, ich wär bestochen worden, dass so oft zu wiederholen, aber: Die Rückmeldung von Canyon ist toll, dank an Niels
> 
> ...




Auch von mir noch mal ein Danke an Canyon, für die Klarstellung - Dank uns gewissenhaften und geduldigen Kunden wird da wohl so einiges an internem Optimierungspotential aufgezeigt... 
Doch immerhin beobachtet Ihr aufmerksam was sich hier im Forum tut, auch wenn Ihr euch nicht gleich mit umfassenden Infos auf unsere Fragen in den Vordergrund drängt... 

@ Bergabraser: Ich hab mir auch mal ein AM 8.0 bestellt (kommt auch in der 4. KW - hoffentlich) und bin ebenfalls vorfreudig gespannt.
Aktuell steht das Lieferdatum doch auf 5. KW (schwarz, Größe M), d.h. es gibt noch was. - Wieso soll die erst Charge denn da bereits ausverkauft sein?


----------



## Schorschie (18. Januar 2011)

Hehe, ich hatte letzte Woche bestellt (AM8 in L). Heute wurde es verschickt .

Ich werds dann morgen, bzw. übermorgen mal nachwiegen 

Gruß


----------



## biker1200 (18. Januar 2011)

Yippy ... gerade die Kommissionierungs-Mail bekommen (AM8 in L),
dann kann ich es nächste Woche mit dem XC meiner Süßen abholen


----------



## Bergabraser (18. Januar 2011)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Sind ja keine Tubeless Laufräder dran, da sind dann wohl die Mäntel das geringste problem oder übersehe ich etwas?
> MfG



Neee ist auch nicht so wichtig. Für mich geht's nur um meinen LRS, den ich dran baue...ohne Schläuche.

Bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## @ndy (19. Januar 2011)

Na Ihr macht mir ja Hoffnung  Habe das 9HS bestellt und das soll auch in KW4 kommen, leider habe ich bis jetzt noch keine Rückmldung von Canyon das es auf dem Weg ist bzw aufgebaut wird..... aber es hat ja auch noch ein paar Tage Zeit


----------



## Julian0o (19. Januar 2011)

Was ich beim 9HS nicht verstehe. Wieso zum Teufel gibts das nur in einer Farbe. Wenn die Farbe schön wäre, dann wär das ja ok, aber mich hält dieses (in meinen Augen) hässliche Grau vom Kauf ab. Sieht aus wie gerade Grundiert und nich fertig geworden...


----------



## hypocrisy76 (19. Januar 2011)

Mal ganz eine andere Frage zum Thema Nerve AM 8.0.
Weiß irgendwer ob die Bikes mit einem Kettenstrebenschutz ausgeliefert werden oder ist hier nur ein Aufkleber als Schutz oben.

Weiters würde es mich noch interessieren ob man das schwarz eloxierte Bike mit einem Autowachs einlassen kann, oder fängt das Bike, das ja schwarz matt ist zu glänzen an.
Wenn man das nur bei gewissen Stellen mach sieht das ja unschön aus.


----------



## Julian0o (19. Januar 2011)

Der Neoprenschutz ist dabei. Wenn nicht > ganz lieb drauf hinweisen das keiner dabei ist


----------



## hypocrisy76 (19. Januar 2011)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Der Neoprenschutz ist dabei. Wenn nicht > ganz lieb drauf hinweisen das keiner dabei ist


 
Super, danke für die Antwort.

Wie pflegt ihr eure Bikes gegen Schmutz?
Mein Bike wird mit einem feinen Rostlöserfilm ab und zu eingelassen und damit lässt sich nachher der ganze Schmutz wunderbar entfernen.


----------



## criscross (19. Januar 2011)

hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Mal ganz eine andere Frage zum Thema Nerve AM 8.0.
> Weiß irgendwer ob die Bikes mit einem Kettenstrebenschutz ausgeliefert werden oder ist hier nur ein Aufkleber als Schutz oben.
> 
> Weiters würde es mich noch interessieren ob man das schwarz eloxierte Bike mit einem Autowachs einlassen kann, oder fängt das Bike, das ja schwarz matt ist zu glänzen an.
> Wenn man das nur bei gewissen Stellen mach sieht das ja unschön aus.


 
ich hab das mit Sprühwachs von Nigrin ( Marktkauf - Toom Fahrradabteilung ) versiegelt. Die Oberflache bleibt matt und läßt sich besser reinigen, das Wasser perlt schön ab. 
Aber erst auf einen Lappen sprühen und dann auf den Rahmen, nich das was an die Bremsscheiben kommt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## @ndy (19. Januar 2011)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Was ich beim 9HS nicht verstehe. Wieso zum Teufel gibts das nur in einer Farbe. Wenn die Farbe schön wäre, dann wär das ja ok, aber mich hält dieses (in meinen Augen) hässliche Grau vom Kauf ab. Sieht aus wie gerade Grundiert und nich fertig geworden...



Ja das sehe ich aus so, ist halt nur Grundiert (KTL)  Finde aber die Farbe ncht "schlecht" war für mich kein no go......


----------



## Barthi (19. Januar 2011)

also mir gefällt das Grau


----------



## Strider (19. Januar 2011)

schätz des HS9 wird ziemlich wenig verkauft. Ich habe mir letztes jahr ein geholt und habe hier bisher echt wenige gesehen.

Finde das grau auch nciht schlecht, aber matt würde zur Farbe besser passen


----------



## Barthi (19. Januar 2011)

Frage: Der Unterschied bei den Fox Talas zwischen RLC und RL ist doch, dass man die Druckstufe ("C" wie Compression) also wie schell die Gabel einfedert, bei der RL nicht einstellen kann. Ist diese Einstellung überhaupt soooo wichtig?


----------



## Sarrois (19. Januar 2011)

Barthi schrieb:


> Frage: Der Unterschied bei den Fox Talas zwischen RLC und RL ist doch, dass man die Druckstufe ("C" wie Compression) also wie schell die Gabel einfedert, bei der RL nicht einstellen kann. Ist diese Einstellung überhaupt soooo wichtig?



Hi Barthi,

kannst Du Gedanken lesen
Die Frage wollte ich gerade einhacken,
und dann wollte ich noch wissen was der Unterschied zwischen den Dämpfern RP2 und RP23 sind und ob das auch sooooooo wichtig ist,
weil mir gefällt das AM6 in Mamba Green am besten,
die Ausstattung würde mir zum kaputtfahren erst mal reichen
und würde dann nach und nach ersetzt


----------



## Bergabraser (19. Januar 2011)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Was ich beim 9HS nicht verstehe. Wieso zum Teufel gibts das nur in einer Farbe. ... Sieht aus wie gerade Grundiert und nich fertig geworden...




Ja, find ich auch. Wärs schwarz, wär die Entscheidung zwischen 8er und 9er HS noch knapper geworden...

Übrigens: Aus meinem "bald" (s. mein letzter Beitrag) ist morgen geworden. Naja, es ist zumindest auf dem Weg. Wahrscheinlich kann ich morgen den ganzen Tag nicht still sitzen, bis...ich dann drauf sitze 
Ach: Größe S, schwarz: Das kleine Schwarze.

Gruß


----------



## @ndy (19. Januar 2011)

Barthi schrieb:


> also mir gefällt das Grau



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8SZaLI_iG4&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Canyon Nerve AM 2011[/nomedia]


----------



## nakNAK (19. Januar 2011)

super grau.


----------



## Schorschie (20. Januar 2011)

Dann lass ich meinen Senf kurz zu den o.g. Fragen ab .

1. Bei den RL"C" kann man im Gegensatz zur RL die Einfedergeschwindigkeit einstellen. D.h. wie die Gabel z.B. auf kleinere Stöße reagiert. Ich hab schon von mehreren Seiten gehört, daß man das nicht unbedingt braucht, weil die Einfedergeschwindigkeit bei der RL auch schon so gut wie perfekt abgestimmt ist.

2. Der RP2 hat im Gegensatz zum RP23 nur eine ProPedal-Einstellung. Beim RP23 kann man zwischen Soft, Med und Hard einstellen. Beim RP2 nur an und aus. Die drei Stufen braucht man auch nicht wirklich.

Fazit: Ich hab mir das 8.0 bestellt . Wobei o.g. 2 Parts nicht der ausschlaggebende Grund waren. Mehr die Reverb, XTR und der SLR-Sattel.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben. 

Gruß

Schorsch


----------



## Sarrois (20. Januar 2011)

Super
Danke für die Antworten Schorch
Ich werd mir dann das 6.0 nehmen
X9 ist perfekt, XTR brauch ich nicht
den Sattel auch nicht montier da meinen
Sq-Lab Finisher, den brauch ich sonst schläft mir was ein
Ich nehm dann noch die avid cr in weiss
und einen geilen Customlaufradsatz auch in weiss
Und noch die eine oder andere Verbesserung,
das mit der Reverb muss ich mir erst noch ne Weile ansehen
bzw. lesen was die langfristig aushält.
Grüße
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian0o (20. Januar 2011)

Der Grund für den RP2 anstatt dem RP23 ist das 99% der RP23 Besitzer die ProPedal Einstellung auf 3 haben. Canyon hat den RP2 jetzt mit der voreingestellten 3er eintellung bestellt und somit ein bisschen am Dämpfer gespaart.

Ich hab die Einstellung auch noch nie verstellt und man merkt auch nicht wirklich einen Unterschied zwischen 1, 2 und 3.

Von Daher! Nichts dran auszusetzen.


----------



## zwecky (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo AMler,

bin neu hier und werde wohl im Laufe des Jahres zuschlagen und mir ein AM zulegen (ich liebäugle mit dem 8.0). 

Meine Frage: wer hat denn ein 2011er in XL bestellt und kann davon mal nach Erhalt ein Foto posten? Ich bin total gespannt auf die Proportionen mit dem neuen hydrogeformten Oberrohr! Bisher haben XL-Modelle wie ich finde immer etwas "staksig" ausgesehen - wenn Ihr wisst was ich meine!

AMen  ,

Matthias

PS: bin 189 cm und hab ne 94er Schrittlänge - falls noch jemand was zum Thema L oder XL anregen möchte! So ganz sicher bin ich mir nämlich da immer noch nicht! Leider gibt's im Probefahrforum niemanden bei dem ich mal probesitzen könnte (Raum Niederbayern)


----------



## biker1200 (20. Januar 2011)

zwecky schrieb:


> Hallo AMler,
> 
> bin neu hier und werde wohl im Laufe des Jahres zuschlagen und mir ein AM zulegen (ich liebäugle mit dem 8.0).
> 
> ...




schaue es dir doch einfach an: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8SZaLI_iG4"]YouTube        - Canyon Nerve AM 2011[/nomedia]


----------



## nakNAK (20. Januar 2011)

189cm und dann xl?
was macht dann einer mit 2m? ^^

war probefahren und wenn ich mich für canyon endscheide dann werde ich mit 1.92m L nehmen. hab sogar mal ein M probegesessen, da mir der verkäufer auch ein M hingestellt hat. sollte ich mal probieren. naja. L ist ideal. mMn


----------



## RolfK (20. Januar 2011)

Den XL würde ich für dich auch als zu groß erachten. Ich bin 1,90m und bin bis jetzt mit L-Rahmen bestens bedient gewesen. Beim XL liegste dann drauf wie auf nem Rennrad und das bei einem AllMountain? Ich weiss ja nich


----------



## zwecky (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die schnellen Rückmeldungen. Bei meiner Größe und Schrittlänge gehen halt die Meinungen sowohl vom PPS auf der Canyon-Homepage als auch im Internet auseinander, aber dass alle hier zum L raten bzw. selber eins fahren zeigt mir dass ich die Zeit bis zur Bestellung schon noch nutzen sollte.

Ein Nachbar von einem Arbeitskollegen hat ein Nerve XC in Größe XL - ich werde wohl bei dem mal probesitzen. Ich denke schon dass mir das ein gewissen gefühl dafür vermittelt was mich erwartet. Da ich auf meiner Hausstrecke erst einmal fast 800 Meter Uphill habe habe ich bisher halt auf das XL spekuliert.

Grüße,

Matthias


----------



## much175 (20. Januar 2011)

hehehe, noch ein Matze^^

ich hab ungefähr das gleiche Problem allerdings zwischen M und L, Ich hab von vielen gehört, egal bei welchem MTB, dass sie sich dann doch für die kleinere Version entschieden haben, da die in engen Kurven und überhaupt auf gröberen Trails geschmeidiger sind. Stimmt das soweit?

Naja dann steh ich noch vor der Grundentscheidung zwischen AM und XC. Anfürsich währ es so oder so mein erstes richtiges MTB, sodass von meinem jetztigen Fahrkönnen die 120mm reichen sollten. Mein Kumpel fährt selber ein Poison Bike mit vorne; hinten 130mm und er überlegt echt, sich wenigstens eine Gabel mit 150mm reinzubauen, da es in letzter Zeit öfters mal eng mit dem Federweg geworden ist.
Ich hab mich bei beiden Modellen auf die 2000-Version eingeschossen (AM7; XC8).

Das Fahrrad sollte bei mir neben längeren Staßentouren vor allen Dingen im Gelände die stärken Zeigen. Da zu meinem Glück (sonst hätt ich das Mountainbiking bis heut noch nicht entdeckt) gleich hinter meinem Haus eine 10km lange Motocross-Strecke sich durch die Wälder schlängelt,wo rein garnichts von Flow zu spüren ist. Eher ruppige Steinpassagen und riesen Pfützen. Ansonsten sind es eher die Trails im Umland mit kleineren Anliegern, Gaps und Drops (jedenfalls dass, was ich  bis jetzt entdeckt hab), die man hier findet. Wohlgemerkt neben einigen Baumstämmen im Weg, wo ich bis jetzt immer noch absteigen muss anstatt drüber zu bunnyhoppen...

Zum AM7:
-eben mehr Federweg und die damit verbundenen Reserven für später hoffentlich größere Drops usw.
-vorne der Fat Albert für mehr Grip (ich weiß, kann man ganz leicht nachrüsten)
-absenkbare TALAS
-und die festgeschraubten Griffe (welche man ja sonst auch ohne Probleme nachrüsten könnte)
-Elixir 5 Bremsen mit 203er Rotor vorne

zum XC8:
-120mm für mehr Tourentauglichkeit
-Elixir CR Bremsen (braucht man unbedingt den ganzen Einstell-Schnick-Schnack?)
-mit 12kg ein ganzes Kilo leichter als das AM7
-und eben die komplett schwarzen Anbauteile, an denen man den Dreck nicht so schnell sieht und das Ganze noch unscheinbarer machen (kann man sonst auch problemlos nachrüsten, oder macht Canyon bei solchen Sachen auch mal Außnahmen?)

Erst sollte es das AM8 werden, hab allerdings für mich noch nicht so viel überzeugendes von der Reverb gehört (2mm Spiel -> für mich immer noch eine Fehlkonstruktion^^) und eben die RLC bzw der RP23'er, den man (und ich als Einsteiger) sowieso nicht ausnutzt. Und letztendlich hab ich mir gesagt, dass das auch noch so tolle XTR-Schaltwerk bei einem Sturz gerade für mich als armer Lehrling nicht so leicht zu ersetzten ist, als wie bei der XT-Gruppe.

Soweit erstmal dazu, wär cool, wenn ihr euch mal meinen Gedanken annehmt und eure Meinungen postet! Danke schon mal im Vorraus.


Viele Grüße

der auchMatthias^^


----------



## biker1200 (20. Januar 2011)

Du widersprichst Dir gerade selber: 
Anfänger & größere Drops? Definiere das mal. Große Drops als 3-4 m kannst Du mit dem AM vergessen, dann geh auf ein Enduro. Glaube kaum das du 2mm Spiel in der Reverb als Anfänger spüren würdest. zum unterschied RP2 vs. RP32 wurde schon viel geschrieben, aber auch da wirst du als  Anfänger keinen unterschied spüren, eben so wenig zwischen xt, slx, xtr ... und wenn ich deine meinung so richtig interpretiere, wärst du auch mit nem yellowstone zufrieden.
Zum Fact .. ein XC mit nem AM zu vergleichen, ist so, als wenn du nen Golf+  & Scirocco vergleichst ... haben gerade beide bikes gekauft ;-) .... ach und Drops mit nem XC wäre wohl was zu viel verlangt, jedenfalls >1m.
...geschmeidiger mit m statt L ? ... nun ja, manche sagen drehfreudiger und nervöser dazu ... ich hätte auch M fahren können, habe mich aber bewußt für ein L entschieden. Dreht immer noch besser als mein AL und uphill geht es dann wohl auch besser ... jedem das seine


----------



## lol^^ (20. Januar 2011)

Ich bin auch mit der Frage beschäftigt mir ein Nerve anzuschaffen. Mich plagt ebenfalls die Größenfrage. Ich bin 1,90m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca 89cm. Klar der Canyonmesser sagt Größe L. Doch ich habe gelesen, dass dieser nur nach der Schrittlänge geht. Generell stehe ich eher auf kleinere Rahmen, also doch Größe M? ich bin mir so unsicher.. Hat jemand ungefähr die gleichen Maße und kann mir ein Tipp geben? Canyon ist leider etwas weit weg, um Probe zufahren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2slow4U (20. Januar 2011)

lol^^ schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mit der Frage beschäftigt mir ein Nerve anzuschaffen. Mich plagt ebenfalls die Größenfrage. Ich bin 1,90m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca 89cm. Klar der Canyonmesser sagt Größe L. Doch ich habe gelesen, dass dieser nur nach der Schrittlänge geht. Generell stehe ich eher auf kleinere Rahmen, also doch Größe M? ich bin mir so unsicher.. Hat jemand ungefähr die gleichen Maße und kann mir ein Tipp geben? Canyon ist leider etwas weit weg, um Probe zufahren..




Nimm L - Habe die selben Maße und L passt mir perfekt!


----------



## Sarrois (21. Januar 2011)

Moin zusammen,
ich bin 1,83 und hab ne Schrittlänge von 85
Das PPS springt zwischen M und L,
da hängt es wohl an 1 cm.
Das Ganze verunsichert mich etwas und ich weiß nicht was ich nehmen soll
tendiere aber eher zu M wegen der Handlichkeit.
Ist hier zufällig jemand der mir einen kleinen Rat geben kann?


----------



## lol^^ (21. Januar 2011)

Bei den Maßen würde ich zu M greifen. Ein Verwandter ist ungefähr genauso groß und ist mit dem M sehr zufrieden. Bei 1,83m sitzt du glaube ich sehr gestreckt auf einem L


----------



## Strider (21. Januar 2011)

Geanu die Diskussion hatten wir letztes Jahr schonmal. Oft wird pauschal zu kleineren Bikes geraten, m.E. ist das fatal. 
189 und XL kommt mir allerdings auch groß vor, ich bin 194 und fahre das XL und das passt gut. (aber sogar mir wollten hier leute ein L anschwatzem)


----------



## Schorschie (21. Januar 2011)

Zur Schrittlänge:

Ich habe mir das AM in L bestellt, bei einer Schrittlänge von 87 und 184 cm Körpergröße. Beim M war mir das Risiko zu groß, daß die Sattelstütze auf maximum rausgezogen werden muß. Beim L passts super und sind noch ein paar cm übrig.

Zum Gewicht des Bikes:

Ich habe das AM 8.0 in L hier vor mir und es wiegt ohne Pedale ziemlich genau 13 kg. Daher kommen die Angaben aus dem Canyon-Shop ziemlich genau hin (M ist ca. 100 bis 150 g leichter als L).

Gruß

Schorsch


----------



## @ndy (21. Januar 2011)

Wegen der größe noch was von mir:

Bin 185 und habe das L bestellt (AM was sonst ) 

War aber im Showroom bei Canyon und habe mich dort beraten lassen und konnte auch ein 2010 Probefahren. 

Ich denke das L weder "zu groß" noch "zu klein" ist... Also wendig auf´m Trail und gut beim kletteren......

Leider muß ich noch bis KW4  warten wenn ich auch bis jetzt noch nix von Canyon gehört habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian0o (21. Januar 2011)

Schorschie schrieb:


> Ich habe das AM 8.0 in L hier vor mir und es wiegt ohne Pedale ziemlich genau 13 kg. Daher kommen die Angaben aus dem Canyon-Shop ziemlich genau hin (M ist ca. 100 bis 150 g leichter als L).



Gut.

Nochwas ergänzendes zu den Gewichten, da dauernt gefragt wird. 
Die Rahmen unterscheiden sich zwischen den Größen um ca. 100-150 Gramm. Das Gewicht auf der Homepage ist immer auf den anodisierten Rahmen bezogen.(Nur ob das beim 9.0HS auch so ist weis ich nicht, da es das nicht mit anodisiertem Rahmen gibt)
Bei den lackierten Rahmen kommen auch nochmal ca. 100 Gramm dazu.

Beispiel:

Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011

Gewicht laut Canyon: 13,05 Kilo


```
AM7.0 anodisiert S : 12,95
AM7.0 lackiert S : 13,05
[U]AM7.0 anodisiert M : 13,05[/U]
AM7.0 lackiert M : 13,15
AM7.0 anodisiert L : 13,15
AM7.0 lackiert L : 13,25
AM7.0 anodisiert XL : 13,25
AM7.0 lackiert XL : 13,35
```

Also ergeben sich folgende Werte die mit der Angabe auf der Canyon HP bei allen Nerve Modellen zu verrechnen sind.


```
-100 // S anodisiert
-000 // S lackiert
[U]-000 // M anodisiert[/U]
+100 // M lackiert
+100 // L anodisiert
+200 // L lackiert
+200 // XL anodisiert
+300 // XL lackiert
```

Außer beim 9.0HS (da ich nicht weis ob sich der Wert auch auf einen anodisierten Rahmen bezieht) sollte das bei allen Bikes auf +-50 Gramm genau sein. Alle Werte beziehen sich auf Erfahrungswerte des 2010er und 2011er Modells und Infos von Canyon .

Jetzt hört hoffentlich das Gefrage nach jedem Modell und wie viel es nun wirklich wiegt auf 

Gruß
Julian


----------



## zwecky (21. Januar 2011)

@ndy schrieb:


> Wegen der größe noch was von mir:
> 
> Bin 185 und habe das L bestellt (AM was sonst )
> 
> ...



*neid* - so weit wäre ich auch gerne schon!

Ich habe einfach bedenken dass beim L bei richtiger Einstellung auf meine Schrittlänge die Überhöhung vom Sattel zum Lenker ziemlich groß ist und man zwar nicht so gestreckt wie beim XL, aber halt dafür "nach unten gebückt" sitzt. Nehmt mir mal meine Bedenken und sagt dass das nicht so ist  !


----------



## @ndy (21. Januar 2011)

zwecky schrieb:


> *neid* - so weit wäre ich auch gerne schon!
> 
> Ich habe einfach bedenken dass beim L bei richtiger Einstellung auf meine Schrittlänge die Überhöhung vom Sattel zum Lenker ziemlich groß ist und man zwar nicht so gestreckt wie beim XL, aber halt dafür "nach unten gebückt" sitzt. Nehmt mir mal meine Bedenken und sagt dass das nicht so ist  !



Kann sein und das ist, so denke ich, bei jedem anders, das bike das ich aktuell fahre ist von der größe ganz ähnlich und so fühle ich mich auf einem bike wohl...... 
Deshalb bin ich auch hingefahren ist zwar schon ein stück zum fahren gewesen aber jetzt bin ich mir sicher 

Mehr kann ich erste in ein paar Wochen sagen wenn ich mit dem AM mal ein paar km gefahren bin......


----------



## Barthi (21. Januar 2011)

zwecky schrieb:


> *neid* - so weit wäre ich auch gerne schon!
> 
> Ich habe einfach bedenken dass beim L bei richtiger Einstellung auf meine Schrittlänge die Überhöhung vom Sattel zum Lenker ziemlich groß ist und man zwar nicht so gestreckt wie beim XL, aber halt dafür "nach unten gebückt" sitzt. Nehmt mir mal meine Bedenken und sagt dass das nicht so ist  !



nimm XL und montiere einen kürzeren Vorbau (wenn du dies überhaupt brauchst). Ist sowieso besser für die Kontrolle Bergab, und deine Sitzposition ist nicht zu gestreckt aber auch nicht zu aufrecht.
Wenn du L nimmst, könntest du das "nach unten bücken" durch einen höheren Lenker ausgleichen.


----------



## Schorschie (21. Januar 2011)

Kurze Frage noch von meiner Seite:

Ich habe an dem Bike ja jetzt ne nagelneue TALAS RLC dran. Irgendwie arbeitet die noch nicht so soft und smooth, wie ich mir das vorstelle. Beim ein und ausfedern quietscht die auch ein wenig und ist ein bißchen hakelig. Habt Ihr das auch?

Der Canyon-Support meinte, das wäre normal und sollte sich nach 200 km legen. Ansonsten muß die zum Service.

Kennt Ihr das "Problem"?

Gruß

Schorsch


----------



## scotix (21. Januar 2011)

Juhu, mein Bike ist da! 
Bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten ist auch alles in Ordnung. Mal abwarten was Canyon mir dazu anwortet. Egal - zu anderen Punkten:

Eine Testfahrt habe ich noch nicht gemacht, aber ein paar Infos kann ich schon mal mitteilen:
- Das AM 8.0 in Größe M, anodisiert, wiegt im Lieferzustand (ohne Pedale) ziemlich genau 13,0 kg.
- Mir, mit 174cm Körpergröße, passt M schon gut, d.h. Reverb ist im Rahmen in der niedrigsten Postion eingespannt und ich kann genau die 12,5cm Variabilität nutzen - Größe S wäre mir aber definitiv zu kurz (mags eher etwas sportlicher) und dann noch mit 170er Kurbeln... da ist M für mich doch die bessere Wahl.
- Der Satel ist aber eindeutig ne böse Mogelpackung , da die Schale aus "Fibreglass" (steht unten drauf) ist. Die von Canyon auf der HP beworbene und auch per E-Mail auf meine Nachfrage nochmals bestätigte Eigenschaft "Schale aus Carbon-Composite" hat er nicht, nur eine Carbon-Deko-Folie auf der Sitzfläche. Gewicht habe ich mit 227g gemessenen. - Da ist mein alter SLR um einiges leichter!

Weiß von euch eigentlich jemand warum Canyon eine Federgabel nur mit Talas 130-150mm ausrüstet.  Die 110mm-Absenkstufe wären bei langen Uphills auf ner Transalp sicherlich nützlich (meine alte Reba Race hatte mit 85-115mm genau die richtige Variabilität, nur eben etwas wenig Federweg). Meint ihr man kann das noch umbauen, hab im Forum noch nix darüber gefunden?


----------



## Schorschie (21. Januar 2011)

Hey Scotix, Glückwunsch. 

Die Absenkung an meiner TALAS ist 120 - 150. Find ich genau richtig.

Das mit dem Sattel hab ich auch grad bemerkt. Das ist ja echt maln Ding. Mal schaun, ob Canyon dazu noch was schreibt.

Hast Du das oben geschilderte Problem mit dem Quietschen auch? Klingt bei mir wie, als ob im Tauchrohr irgendwas aus Gummi nicht mit Öl benetzt ist.

Gruß

Schorsch


----------



## supermanlovers (21. Januar 2011)

scotix schrieb:


> Weiß von euch eigentlich jemand warum Canyon eine Federgabel nur mit Talas 130-150mm ausrüstet.



Geht wirklich nur 130mm? 
Normalerweise geht 150-130-100
Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen das
Canyon da eine spezial Gabel verbaut.
Oder funktioniert das Talas noch nicht richtig. Soll zum teil
eine gewisse Einfahrzeit benötigen.


----------



## paradisoinferno (21. Januar 2011)

1. Talas ist ab MJ 2011 nur noch 2-stufig verstellbar
2. Die Gabel braucht mind. 200 km Einfahrzeit
3. Möglicherweise ist auch -wie in der Vergangenheit häufiger zu beobachten- zuwenig Öl vorhanden. Würde die Gabel ma über Nacht auf den Kopf stellen, damit sich das Öl evtl. im Schwamm sammeln und diesen tränken kann.


----------



## Bergabraser (21. Januar 2011)

Meins (AM 8) ist auch da. Vorhin aufgebaut und dann zwei Stunden raus um zu erfrieren 

Gewicht genau 12.9 kg in Größe S, Farbe schwarz.
Meine Talas ist auch 150-120. Ist doch das normale Modell der 2011er Fox.
Der Sattel ist eine Mogelpackung. Finde dieses Carbonfenster nur als show dämlich, so wie "Spezial"anfertigungen im Allgemeinen. Außerdem hat er mich angegriffen und das tat ganz schön weh. Ach, bei der Gelegenheit: Überstand ca. 8cm. Und: Hab als Flaschenhalter 'n Tacx Uma montiert, bin aber mit Blase eigentlich sogar zwei  gefahren. Hab daher gemerkt, dass der Flaschenhalter doof ist, weil ich beim Aufsteigen mit der kurzen Hose dran hängen bleibe. Wechsel vom RR mit dem Tao. Auf dem RR fahren wir schließlich Latexanzüge -da passiert so was nicht. Es passt max. eine 0.6l Flasche.

Aber das Rad fährt sich toll, setzt Antritte gut um, ProPedal brauch man gar nicht... Runter muss man nur einen Punkt anpeilen, zu dem man möchte und schon ist man da  Ergo steif und spurstabil. Ich glaube das Rad ist noch besser in engen (verblockten-langsamen) Passagen, aber ich hatte einen ziemlich schweren Rucksack (Werkstatt drin), das bin ich nicht gewohnt.

Verarbeitung und Montage sehr gut. Alle Schrauben waren (+- 10%) nach Drehmoment angezogen, Schaltung funktioniert komplett (nur der Umwerfer wollte manchmal nicht runter). Überall angemessen gefettet. Meine Reverb hat kein Spiel, reagiert aber nicht so schnell wie eine Hammerschmidt. Aber bei der muss man ja nur denken, dass man schalten will und der Gang ist drin... Die Kabelführung ist durchdacht verlegt, mit Führung unter der Sattelschelle für die Reverb.

Gabel und Dämpfer brauchen eine Einfahrzeit. Ebenso wie Reifen und Scheiben. Ich nutze das, um mich mit dem Rad vertraut zu machen.
Da ich zwar einige MTB(-typen) probiert habe, aber das quasi das erste eigene MTB ist (hatte annodazumal mal 'n Fully mit 80/80 und Stahlfedern) muss ich technisch aber sowieso noch VIEL lernen.

Wenn jemand Fragen hat: Her damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barthi (21. Januar 2011)

Halt das ist nix spezielles von Canyon oder sonstiges! Die 2011er Talas hat eben 120-150mm Verstellung, nicht mehr dreifach wie letztes Jahr. Vorteile: Besseres Ansprechverhalten weil man durch die zweifache Verstellung weniger Dichtungen braucht. Und die Absenkung auf 120mm ist sowieso ausreichend


----------



## supermanlovers (21. Januar 2011)

Stimmt 2011 geht wirklich nur 150-120.
2-stufig ist auf jedenfall besser und 120mm ist auch noch ok.


----------



## Barthi (21. Januar 2011)

Bergabraser schrieb:


> Meine Reverb hat kein Spiel, reagiert aber nicht so schnell wie eine Hammerschmidt.



Hä? Warum vergleichst du ne verstellbare Sattelstütze mit einer Getriebekurbel?  naja, also jedenfalls kannst du wenn du willst, die Reverb so einstellen, dass sie schneller ausfedert.


----------



## Bergabraser (21. Januar 2011)

Barthi schrieb:


> Hä? Warum vergleichst du ne verstellbare Sattelstütze mit einer Getriebekurbel?  naja, also jedenfalls kannst du wenn du willst, die Reverb so einstellen, dass sie schneller ausfedert.




Ja, weiß ich, hab ich ja auch gemacht. Geht mehr darum, dass sie sich eine Gedenksekunde nimmt, bevor sie runter geht. Und die Hammerschmidt denkt null Sekunden  Daher der Vergleich. Ich bin aber total froh, dass sie dran ist. Wenn sie sich auch noch als langlebig erweist, teilt sie sich mit neuen LR den Platz 1 um die zu empfehlenden Tuningmaßnahmen.


----------



## Barthi (21. Januar 2011)

Ach so meinst du das^^ Du sitzt aber schon drauf beim Einfedern, oder fährt die auch ohne draufsitzen runter (ist glaub ich wie ein normaler Bürostuhl  )


----------



## scotix (21. Januar 2011)

@ supermanlovers: Das mit dem Absenken der Fox auf 120mm, fürs Modeljahr 2011 ist begriffen. Besten Danke für die schnellen Info hierzu - gemessen hab ich aber trotzdem nur 130mm (die 150mm passen). Na ja, ich werde das mal beobachten, vielleicht gibt sich das noch.

@ Schorschie: Quietschen tut bei mir nix aber die 200km für's einfahren muss ich dem Bike wohl erst mal geben, läuft alles noch etwas ruckartig und zäh, sollte aber tatsächlich normal wenn nur Schaltung, Kette, Ferderung und Bremsen betrifft...

@ Bergabraser: Bezüglich der Montage kann ich dir zustimmen, hat eigentlich alles gepasst, einzig die Steckachse war bei mir nicht eingestellt, so dass der Schnellspanner anfangs in Postion nach vorne zu war.

RS Reverb: Ein geringes Spiel nach vorn und hinten, sowie um die vertikale Achse konne ich bei mir schon feststellen - scheint aber vielen so zu gehen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=494222&page=8
Von Defekten, die daraus resuliteren oder ob dies auf einen Mangel hindeutet konnte ich bisher nichts konkretes finden. Also mal keine Panik - ich nehm das einfach mal so hin, nach einem halben Jahr kann man immer noch auf die Garantie Bezug nehmen, wenn es sich als ernsthaftes Problem darstellt. 

Bei den fehlerhaften Angaben zum Sattel handelt es sich sicherlich auch wieder um eine interne Fehlinformation unter Kollegen (vgl. Beitrag hier  von 18.1.) - derartige Sparversionen sollten sollten sich aber bitte nicht weiter häufen, auch wenn das alles nur Kleinigkeiten sind, wie z.B. auch die unstimmigen Gewichtsangaben von Bauteilen oder die SLX-Kette durch ein XTR-Schaltwerk.


----------



## biker1200 (22. Januar 2011)

Schorschie schrieb:


> Zur Schrittlänge:
> 
> Ich habe mir das AM in L bestellt, bei einer Schrittlänge von 87 und 184 cm Körpergröße. Beim M war mir das Risiko zu groß, daß die Sattelstütze auf maximum rausgezogen werden muß. Beim L passts super und sind noch ein paar cm übrig.



183 & 86 Schrittlänge. Aus dem beschrieben Grund und nach Testfahrten auch L bestellt, wie mein AL8.0 auch.

So, gleich losdüsen und Bikes abholen   (AM8 & XC8)

Bin auf die Übergabe sehr gespannt.

DAs mit dem Sattel spreche ich mal an.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (22. Januar 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> 183 & 86 Schrittlänge. Aus dem beschrieben Grund und nach Testfahrten auch L bestellt, wie mein AL8.0 auch.
> 
> So, gleich losdüsen und Bikes abholen   (AM8 & XC8)
> 
> ...



Mit der Bitte um ausführliche Fotos hier oder Galerie!!!


----------



## zwecky (22. Januar 2011)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Mit der Bitte um ausführliche Fotos hier oder Galerie!!!



Jupp - dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (22. Januar 2011)

Kann euch leider auch keine Bilder liefern, habe keine Kamera hier, mein AM 7.0 ist aber da(KW 2), soweit erscheint mir alles super. Ich finde es toll, dass Canyon selbst so viele Schutzfolien benutzt und ich muss sagen das Bike ist wunderschön  (black)

Hab mir noch ne Kindshock aus '10 besorgt, nun hat das Fahrrad alles was ich brauche.


----------



## biker1200 (22. Januar 2011)

So back ... 

Ok, de Sattel ist ein Fake, sehe ich auch so. Der freundliche Mitarbeiter hat mir auch einige Erklärungen gegeben b die nun richtig waren oder nicht, kann ich nicht beurteilen und ehrlich kann ich Carbon-Composite nicht von anderen Materialien unterscheiden .... how ever. Ich finde das nicht so dramatisch, da ich den Sattel eh wieder wechseln werde. Nun kann man deswegen eine riesen Welle machen, oder man muss sich wohl für ein anderes Bike entscheiden. Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen ... es war Super!!! Viel erklärt, Bike eingestellt, gut beraten .. .einfach klasse. Ups ... Bilder reiche ich nach .. Bike steht ja jetzt bei mir  Vielleicht schraube ich das Teil mal für ne Photoshow ab. Auf jedenfall haben meine Traumfrau und ich, jetzt Ihre Traumbikes hier stehen


----------



## biker1200 (23. Januar 2011)

Hi,

hier die gewünschten Bilder, hoffe ich kann Euch damit in irgendeiner Art helfen:


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (23. Januar 2011)

Wer hat eigentlich das AM und XC genommen? Kannst du mal den Unterschied vom Fahrgefühl her zwischen den beiden Modellen beschreiben? Ich tendiere zum flinken XC Modell. Aber ist die Sitzposition beim XC aufrecht genug? Das stört mich mehr und mehr an meinem Grand Canyon. Beim AM bin ich mir fast sicher dass die Sitzposition passen würde. Der Federweg des XC würd mir reichen.


----------



## biker1200 (23. Januar 2011)

Moin,

ich habe das AM in L, mein Mädel das XC in M.
Von daher kann ich nix zu XC sagen.
Komme auch vom AL 8.0 auf das Nerve, hab mich direkt zuhause gefühlt.
Bei den ganzen neuen Dingen, habe ich aber nicht auf den vergleich der Sitzposition geachtet .. wie gesagt, direkt wohl darauf gefühlt. Ok die Griffe & der Sattel werden noch getauscht ...  ... und der Hinterreifen auf den Fat Albert


----------



## Sarrois (24. Januar 2011)

Also ich denke ich werd das AM6 nehmen,
alle anderen Farben mag ich nicht.
Grösse wird M werden, da ich es bergab hier schön laufen lassen kann.
Und alles was mir an dem Ding nicht passt wird eh weggetunt:
Mit nem gescheiten LRS, Bremsen,Sattel und Bereifung ist mein Ziel 
12,5kg

Die Grösse kann ich ja noch mit dem Vorbau ein wenig anpassen
und ich hab ja auch noch ne Marathonfeile für Langstrecken

Die Genehmigung der Geschaftsleitung hab ich auch schon zum Kauf
Auch wenn es recht schwer war den Unterschied zwischen dem alten SV900 und dem neuen Allmountain zu erklären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hypocrisy76 (24. Januar 2011)

Steh auch kurz vor dem Kauf eines AM 8.0.
Zum Kauf bewogen haben mich die überarbeiteten Sitzstreiben, die nun ja nicht mehr so rissanfällig sein sollen.

Einzig die Frage bleibt noch, man liest ja auch sehr häufig von der teilweise recht geringen Wandstärke des Rahmes bzw. Oberrohr (Cola Dose).

2011 soll ja eben auch ein dünneres Oberrohr (vom Durchmesser gesehen) für mehr Stabilität und eben weniger Dellenanfälligkeit sorgen.

Kann das irgendwer bestätigen?

Hoffe, nachdem ich nun schon diverse Bikes auf meiner Liste hatte (Scott Genius 30, BMC Trailfox, Cube Stereo bzw. AMS 150,...) endlich zu einem Kauf durchringen kann.


----------



## biker1200 (24. Januar 2011)

2010: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfEI-sLWHaw"]YouTube        - Canyon Nerve AM, My bike[/nomedia]
2011:[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8SZaLI_iG4&playnext=1&list=PL407D0B9B9FC763B2&index=15"]YouTube        - Canyon Nerve AM 2011[/nomedia] ... und er sagt DÜNNER ;-)


----------



## biker1200 (24. Januar 2011)

... habe beide 2011 Bikes AM + XC gestern im Montageständer am Oberrohr eingespannt,
keine Beulen


----------



## hypocrisy76 (24. Januar 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> 2011:YouTube        - Canyon Nerve AM 2011 ... und er sagt DÜNNER ;-)



er sagt ein kleinerer Rohrdurchmesser bringt mehr Steifigkeit und ist weniger anfällig für Dellen!

Vielleicht haben sie doch die Schwachpunkte von 2010 ausgemerzt!!


----------



## Barthi (24. Januar 2011)

in der Tat ist das 2011er Oberrohr etwas dünner, was es weniger anfällig macht für Dellen.
Aber der wahre Cola-Dosen-Rahmen ist ja doch das Liteville 301  Und die dünne Wandstärke muss ja nicht gleich schlecht sein 
EDIT Weil ich den Kommentar erst jetzt sehe: jop das war genau der Grund, die Schwachpunkte von 2010 auszumerzen. Was allerdings Schwachsinn ist, als er sagt, dass ein kleinerer Rohrdurchmesser mehr Steifigkeit bringt


----------



## hypocrisy76 (24. Januar 2011)

das liteville ist sicher keine schlechte Referenz, was den Rahmenbau angeht.

Muss mir wirklich noch das Nerve AM bei einem Bekannten anschauen, ist glaub ich ein 2009er, um mehr Rückschlüsse auf den Rahmen zu ziehen.


----------



## hypocrisy76 (24. Januar 2011)

Barthi schrieb:


> Was allerdings Schwachsinn ist, als er sagt, dass ein kleinerer Rohrdurchmesser mehr Steifigkeit bringt



Verbunden mit einer größeren Wandstärke und aufgrund des Hydroformings vielleicht schon, mal schauen ob es schon Vergleich von 2011 gegenüber 2010 gibt.


----------



## Barthi (24. Januar 2011)

hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Verbunden mit einer größeren Wandstärke und aufgrund des Hydroformings vielleicht schon, mal schauen ob es schon Vergleich von 2011 gegenüber 2010 gibt.



hmm schade dass das 2011er Nerve nicht bei dem letzen AM Test in der Mountainbike drin war.


----------



## criscross (25. Januar 2011)

Barthi schrieb:


> in der Tat ist das 2011er Oberrohr etwas dünner, was es weniger anfällig macht für Dellen.
> Aber der wahre Cola-Dosen-Rahmen ist ja doch das Liteville 301  Und die dünne Wandstärke muss ja nicht gleich schlecht sein
> EDIT Weil ich den Kommentar erst jetzt sehe: jop das war genau der Grund, die Schwachpunkte von 2010 auszumerzen. Was allerdings Schwachsinn ist, als er sagt, dass ein kleinerer Rohrdurchmesser mehr Steifigkeit bringt


 
@ Barthi
Aber der wahre Cola-Dosen-Rahmen ist ja doch das Liteville 301 

wie kommst du denn auf so einen schmarn,
du scheints ja echt Ahnung zu haben,
aber sich von den Leuten im Liteville Forum beraten lassen, 
was für eine Rahmengröße du für brauchst.


----------



## Barthi (25. Januar 2011)

entschuldigung, ich kann ja nicht alles wissen. In dem einen habe ich Ahnung, in dem anderen nicht, was solls dafür gibt es ja dieses Forum 
Jedoch ist das hier von Bedeutung, dass ich mal fragte, welche Rahmengröße ich benötige?
Zurück zum Thema Wandstärke: Ich wollte einen Vergleich herstellen zwischen dem Nerve AM Rahmen und eben dem Liteville 301, um zu zeigen, dass man beim Canyon Nerve AM Rahmen sich nicht sooo viel Sorgen um Dellen machen muss. Zuletzt ja durch das neuartig geformte Oberrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hypocrisy76 (25. Januar 2011)

Irgendwie kann ich nicht glauben, dass nur Canyon bei seinem AM an manchen Stellen so dünnwandige Rahmen produziert.

Auch andere Hersteller kochen nur mit Wasser und da sich die meisten Rahmen auf ähnlichem Gewichtsniveau befinden, werden auch diese sehr unterschiedliche, sprich sehr dünne Stellen an ihren Rahmen haben.

Vielleicht liest ja auch "Canyon Verkauf" mit und kann uns über dieses doch heikle Thema Auskunft geben.


----------



## scotix (26. Januar 2011)

hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich nicht glauben...
> 
> Vielleicht liest ja auch "Canyon Verkauf" mit und kann uns über dieses doch heikle Thema Auskunft geben.



@ hypocrisy76: Mit glauben gibst sicherlich kein schlechtes Stichwort. 
Ich denke die Wahl des Rahmens (Material und Konstruktion) ist ein Thema, bei dem sich auch ein interessierter Kunde letztlich auf sein Gefühl verlassen muss.  Hier spielt neben den augenfälligen Werten (Steifigkeit, Geometrie, Gewicht) auch ein großes Stück Emotion mit  soll heißen Marketing. Da wird dir weder der ein oder andere Hersteller die Entscheidung leicht machen.
Bei den unterschiedlichsten Alu-Legierungen, die auf dem Markt sind, kombiniert mit den verschiedensten Kinematik-Ansätzen, für verschiedenste Einsatzzwecke (Robustheit), verschmolzen zu einer möglichst ansprechenden Optik, sieht der Kunde hinsichtlich einer objektiven, faktenbasierten Entscheidungsfindung doch recht schnell alt aus.
Wenn uns ein Hersteller vermitteln will, dass z.B. sein FEM-berechneter, hydrogeformter, wärmebehandelter, anti-was-weiß-ich-nicht-alles, in Legierung 7xxx oder 6xxx der gewichtsoptimierteste Rahmen aller Zeiten ist, dann wird er dies kaum an hochstudierte Leser richten. Es geht dabei vielmehr um die emotionale Vermarktung als um technische Aufklärung.

Unterm Strich bleiben für uns dann meist nur zwei Aspekte:
- Kann das Bike in meinem Einsatzbereich funktionieren (z.B. Stabilität, Geometrie, verbaute Technik, Probefahrtgefühl)
und
- Welche Kompromisse muss/will ich anhand eines begrenzten Budgets eingehen (z.B. Verfügbarkeit, Gewicht, Funktionen, Händlernähe) 

Die Auswahl des neuen Radels soll dabei doch auch keine Lebensaufgabe werden (sonst würde ich mir selbst eins bauen) - wir wollen schließlich mit dem Teil raus in die Natur.
Somit endet die Angelegenheit mit dem Glauben ans Bauchgefühl und der Hoffnung, dass das Bike alle Stürze auch heil übersteht. 

Ach ja - freuen wir uns doch, dass die Alu-Rahmen Ihre Schwächen mit Dellen und Rissen augenfällig anzeigen - bei Carbon-Bikes sieht dass schon wieder anders aus.


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. Januar 2011)

scotix schrieb:


> @ hypocrisy76: Mit glauben gibst sicherlich kein schlechtes Stichwort...



AMEN!


----------



## Markdierk (30. Januar 2011)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage: Hatte bisher nur eine 100er Gabel bin also nicht so viel Federweg gewöhnt. Hab mir nun das AM 7.0 bestellt und schon ein weng gefahren .. (nur vorm Haus). Dass Gabeln eingefahren werden müssen weiß ich .

Nun zu meiner Frage: Ich hab bei der Gabel erstmal ca den Druck reingepumpt wie es für mein Gewicht empfohlen wird. 
Danach hab ich mich an den SAG gemacht. Wenn ich den SAG auf ca 25% einstelle ist die Gabel sowas von weich, deshalb hab ich wieder n weng Luft reingemacht. Der Sag ist immernoch nicht zu wenig, wenn ich aber mal vorne bremse sackt mir die Gabel richtig weit ein. Ansich nicht schlimm, ich will nur wissen ob es ok ist, dass die Gabel selbst ohne Gelände, nur beim starken Bremsen so tief einfedert.

Mein Rebound is auch auf volle Kanne eingestellt. Der Rebound is zwar ok, hebt das Rad doch gerade nicht ab wenn ich voll einfeder und dann voll entlaste, aber auch das kommt mir so vor, als könnte ich nochn weng mehr Luftdruck vertragen auch wenn der SAG darunter leidet. 

Kann man mir da mal jemand ne Einschätzung geben, ob ne Gabel so weich sein darf oder ob ich wirklich erstmal gemtlich einfahren soll.

*sorry gehört nicht ganz hier rein, aber habe ja immerhin ein AM  2011


----------



## Bergabraser (30. Januar 2011)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Kann man mir da mal jemand ne Einschätzung geben, ob ne Gabel so weich sein darf oder ob ich wirklich erstmal gemtlich einfahren soll.



Ist bei mir genau so. Nur, dass ich vorher 0mm FW hatte 
(nur RR) Weiß also ebenso nicht, ob's am einfahren-müssen liegt, kann ich mir aber nur schwer vorstellen, denn das sie anfangs schwergängiger wäre, finde ich, machte mehr Sinn.
Hab dann mal 'n paar Sachen 'n bisschen heftiger in Angriff genommen und sie ist durchgeschlagen (fahrbereit mit Rucksack 65kg, dabei 4.5bar!) 

Zu allem Überfluss hat Canyon vergessen die Anleitung bei zu legen...


----------



## the.saint (30. Januar 2011)

Wenn das Ding zu tief eintaucht, dann stell mal die Druckstufe ein.

Edit: 
Ohh, ich seh grad, dass das 7.0 Nerve AM gar keine RLC mehr hat....da wurde als gespart
früher war da mal eine drin.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Januar 2011)

Die 25% sind doch nur ein Anhaltspunkt. 

Viel fahren, viel probieren, mal wo ins Flat springen (am besten seitlich), mal eine grobe Treppe runter und dabei bremsen. 
Das merkt man dann schon - am Anfang immer die Dämpferpumpe mitnehmen und einen Folienstift, um sich die Werte am besten gleich aufs Radl notieren zu können, das vergisst man nämlich ganz schnell wieder.


----------



## biker1200 (30. Januar 2011)

Hilft Euch das ? 

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/index.html


----------



## much175 (31. Januar 2011)

saint" data-source="post: 7970506"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> Edit:
> Ohh, ich seh grad, dass das 7.0 Nerve AM gar keine RLC mehr hat....da wurde als gespart
> früher war da mal eine drin.



Ist die einstellbare Druckstufe wirklich so wichtig?

Bei der RL soll die ja schon schön eingestellt sein...

Bin selber auch am überlegen, ob die 500 aufpreis zum AM 8 Sinn machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (31. Januar 2011)

much175 schrieb:


> Ist die einstellbare Druckstufe wirklich so wichtig?
> 
> Bei der RL soll die ja schon schön eingestellt sein...
> 
> Bin selber auch am überlegen, ob die 500 aufpreis zum AM 8 Sinn machen


 
Blättere hier mal ein bischen durch

Die Frage hab ich auch schon gestellt,
die einstellbare Druckstufe brauchst Du genau so wenig,
wie ein 3-stufiges Propedal am Dämpfer,
deswegen nehm ich das 6.0, neue Formula-Anker und ZTR-LRS sind schon in der Post


----------



## Julian0o (31. Januar 2011)

Genau. Rlc und rp23 sind nix was einem wirklich vorteile bringt. Die schqltung läuft auch nicht besser sondern ist nur leichter. Allerdings ist die rock shox reverb schon cool aber kann man für die hälfte des aufpreises nachrüsten. 

Icu hab das 7er bestellt wegen bremsen und laufrädern.


----------



## Markdierk (31. Januar 2011)

ich hab mir noch ne kindshock (vorjahr ohne remote .. ob ich mir nun zwischen die beine oda an lenker lang is mir sowas von wurscht) drangemacht und verkauf die sattelstütze, ich denke das 7.0 tuts auch 
habe nun schon so oft gehört, dass auf jeden fall der rp2 reicht, ob es nun noch die druckstufe sein muss ^^ kp 
danke für die antworten


----------



## Julian0o (31. Januar 2011)

Ich würde die Sattelstütze nicht verkaufen. Die Kindshock war bei mir schon einmal kaputt. Und dann auch gut für 2 Wochen weg. Das hätte ohne Originalstütze 2 Wochen Bikeabstinenz bei schönstem Wetter gehießen. Oder ich hätte mir ne Sattelstütze besorgen müssen...

Und du verwechselst was. Beim RP2 DÄMPFER kann man nicht zwischen den drei ProPedal (Losbrechmoment) Einstellungen wählen. Da sowieso 95% den Wahlhebel auf 3 stehen hatten wurde einfach der RP2 mit dieser Voreinstellung bestellt. 
Die Druckstufe kannst du bei der RL*C* Federgabel verstellen. 

MfG


----------



## scotix (1. Februar 2011)

Bergabraser schrieb:


> Hab dann mal 'n paar Sachen 'n bisschen heftiger in Angriff genommen und sie ist durchgeschlagen (fahrbereit mit Rucksack 65kg, dabei 4.5bar!)
> 
> Zu allem Überfluss hat Canyon vergessen die Anleitung bei zu legen...



@ Bergabraser: Also eine Anleitung war bei mir auch nicht dabei, da muss man sich wohl tatsächlich durch das Online-Angebot von FOX arbeiten, zumal auch auf der Canyon-CD nix sinnvolles zur Abstimmung der Gabel drauf ist, was man sich einfach mal ausdrucken könnte...
Warum legt Canyon eigentlich nur viele nutzlose, belehrende aber keine lehrreichen Infos bei, die tatsächlich wichtig sind um sein neues Bike voll funktionsfähig zu bekommen. 

Hat schon jemand ein gutes Setup für sich gefunden? Wäre sicherlich hilfreich für alle die ihr Bike, wie ich erst noch abstimmen müssen...


----------



## Pedalerie (2. Februar 2011)

Wohooooo!!!!! Ich habe heute die heiß ersehnte E-Mail bekommen - und das schon so früh: Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX, vielen Dank für ihren Auftrag. Wir haben Ihre Bestellung heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben.
Es ist ein Nerve Am in Copper und Größe S. Sobalt es da ist, gibt es natürlich Bilder und Infos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (3. Februar 2011)

[stroke]Die Frage ist wahrscheinlich doof - aber: Wird bei den Nerve AM Modellen bei jedem der gleiche Rahmen verwendet, und nur die Ausstattung (bzw Lackierung) ist anders?[/stroke]
Suche im Moment nach einem vernünftigen AM, das zu Anfang nicht zu teuer ist, und in das man nach und nach sinnvoll investieren kann. Das Nerve AM 5.0 erscheint mir hier eine vernünftige Grundlage zu sein...


EDIT: Rahmenfrage hat sich erledigt


----------



## Sarrois (4. Februar 2011)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> [stroke]Die Frage ist wahrscheinlich doof - aber: Wird bei den Nerve AM Modellen bei jedem der gleiche Rahmen verwendet, und nur die Ausstattung (bzw Lackierung) ist anders?[/stroke]
> Suche im Moment nach einem vernünftigen AM, das zu Anfang nicht zu teuer ist, und in das man nach und nach sinnvoll investieren kann. Das Nerve AM 5.0 erscheint mir hier eine vernünftige Grundlage zu sein...
> 
> 
> EDIT: Rahmenfrage hat sich erledigt



Ich habe genau den selben Gedanken wie Du,
hab aber das AM6.0 genommen.

Die Gabel beim AM 5.0 mag ich nicht, den LRS erst recht nicht,
der Lenker und die Sattelstütze sind auch Vollmaterial
und Du bekommst beim 6.0 ne gescheite X9-Gruppe, anstatt ner häßlichen SLX-Gruppe und das alles für nur 300 Euronen mehr


----------



## Pedalerie (4. Februar 2011)

So, jetzt hab ich das erwartete 7.0 in Copper! Karton war nicht einmal angeschrammt. Keine Kratzer und bis auf die Steckachse war alles perfekt eingestellt. Manko ist nur die nicht richtig ausgeriebene Sattelstütze, die unschöne Kratzer auf der Sattelstütze hinterlässt. Fahren konnte ich heute leider noch nicht. Die Bilder inklusive der entstanden Kratzer aud der Sattelstütze findet ihr in meinem Fotoalbum. Irgendwelche Fragen? Dann her damit!


----------



## criscross (4. Februar 2011)

Pedalerie schrieb:


> So, jetzt hab ich das erwartete 7.0 in Copper! Karton war nicht einmal angeschrammt. Keine Kratzer und bis auf die Steckachse war alles perfekt eingestellt. Manko ist nur die nicht richtig ausgeriebene Sattelstütze, die unschöne Kratzer auf der Sattelstütze hinterlässt. Fahren konnte ich heute leider noch nicht. Die Bilder inklusive der entstanden Kratzer aud der Sattelstütze findet ihr in meinem Fotoalbum. Irgendwelche Fragen? Dann her damit!


 

schöne Farbe 

die Kratzer an der Stütze würde ich mal mal bei Canyon Reklamieren !


----------



## supermanlovers (4. Februar 2011)

Die Stütze würde ich wirklich reklamieren. Dürfte keine Problem sein.

Hast du vielleicht die Möglichkeit das Bike zu wiegen?


----------



## Barthi (4. Februar 2011)

Pedalerie schrieb:


> Manko ist nur die nicht richtig ausgeriebene Sattelstütze, die unschöne Kratzer auf der Sattelstütze hinterlässt.



Hm irgendwie unlogisch 
Du meinst das Sitzrohr. Damit gehste ma schnell zum Händler um die Ecke und lässt sie ausreiben. Da muss man doch nicht gleich zurückschicken und wieder ne Woche warten müssen...


----------



## biker1200 (4. Februar 2011)

Mal eben an innenrohr den Grat wegschmirgeln sollte reichen.


----------



## Pedalerie (4. Februar 2011)

Ja, da haste Recht. Es ist natürlich das Sitzrohr. Wiegen und ausreiben inklusive Probefahrt gehe ich Morgen. Gewicht wird dann aber mit Bashguard statt biggem Kettenblatt sein. Zusätzlich sind die DX-Pedalen mit ca. 500Gramm montiert. Die Sattelstütze werde ich dann reklamieren. Habe schließlich noch eine zu Hause liegen. Morgen folgt der (vermutlich nur) Straßenfahrbericht.


----------



## Julian0o (5. Februar 2011)

@Pedalerie: Geile Farbe! Meins hol ich am Dienstag bei Canyon ab! Allerdings in M


----------



## godofglow (5. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich liebäugle auch mit einem AM 8.0.
Bin es aber noch nicht gefahren.

Würdet ihr mir empfehlen es in Koblenz einmal Probe zu fahren?
Wie lange sind die Lieferzeiten?

Danke & Gruß

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 300KiloMann (5. Februar 2011)

Hat jemand ein bild vom am 7.0 in schwarz, 2011 jahrgang?


----------



## Bergabraser (5. Februar 2011)

godofglow schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Ich liebäugle auch mit einem AM 8.0.
> Bin es aber noch nicht gefahren.
> ...




Hi,

fängst Du an mit dem MTB?

Ich empfehle Dir, sofern es nicht zu große Umstände (oder größere Umstände macht, als das Rad zurück zu schicken) nach Koblenz zu fahren.
Das Nerve AM 8 ist mein erstes MTB seit, naja es ist quasi das erste. Um heraus zu finden, was ich brauche, hab ich mir hier und da Räder geliehen. Vom Hardtail auf Tour bis zum Downhiller im Park.
Einfach so kaufen? Neee. Die Testfahrt, kann Dich sogar gegen ein Rad entscheiden lassen, das auf dem Bildschirm das Beste wäre (bei mir so mit dem Rose Granite Chief).

Falls Du im Übrigen auf dies (Reverb) und das (RLC) verzichten möchtest, ist das 6er im P/L Verhältnis top und 'ne tolle Ausbaubasis.

Lieferzeiten stehen doch auf der canyon site?!

Wenn Du Fragen hast: Bitte, gerne.

Gruß
Bergabraser


----------



## Bergabraser (5. Februar 2011)

Hi,

an alle: Ich habe immer noch das Problem mit der Gabel.
Ich bin gestern mal 'ne Runde um den Block und hatte 5.0 bar drin (genug für 80kg, statt meiner 65kg komplett) und nur noch 15% SAG. Nur 'n paar wheelies gemacht und dafür 130mm eingefedert?! Druckstufe ist schon komplett zu und Zugstufe komplett auf.

Ne Idee? Einfahrzeit oder Defekt? Zu leicht? Zu kalt? (Es waren aber schon +5° gestern...) Zu wenig Öl? (Hab sie über Nacht mal auf den Kopf gestellt) Dichtung kaputt?

Einfahrzeit würde ich verstehen, alles andere nervt. Wenn ihr mich nicht erleuchten könnt (bitte aber ausdrücklich darum) dann geht' s an Canyon (oder direkt toxoholics) zurück...

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Pedalerie (5. Februar 2011)

Hi Nerve Am-Fans. Nach den 33Km und dem Besuch beim Händler kann ich sagen, dass das Bike 13,7 Kilo mit den Pedalen, dem Computer und dem Bashguard wiegt. Zur Testfahrt: Die angepriesene Antriebsneutralität unter Kettenzug kann ich nur bestätigen. Solange man sitzen bleibt und egal wie stark man dabei beschleunigt, der Hinterbau ist immer ruhig, trotzdem aber voll aktiv. Nur im voll übertriebenen Wiegetritt ist ganz leichte Bewegung zu spüren. Die Federung arbeitet super sensibel, gibt dennoch ein wenig Rückmeldung vom Untergrund. Komischerweise ist die Gabel nur um gemessene 20mm Absenkbar (150-130). Wen es interessiert: Chainguide kommt auch noch dran. Fragen? Ich könnte noch ewig erzählen. Das Teil ist einfach zu geil.


----------



## godofglow (5. Februar 2011)

Bergabraser schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> fängst Du an mit dem MTB?
> 
> ...




Hey.

Danke für deine Antwort.

Nein, nicht das erste MTB, bin die letzten Jahre sehr viel mit dem Hardtail unterwegs gewesen und will jetzt ein ordentliches AM-Fully 

Ausbauen möchte ich nicht mehr so viel, sondern eher einfach fahren 
Außerdem gefällt mir die Farbe beim 8.0er. Komme doch auch so halben aus dem Schwarzwald.

Ne, ich werde einfach einmal die nächsten Wochen nach Koblenz fahren. Da ist auf jeden Fall mal drin. Bin auch schon ein Stumpjumper FSR Elite gefahren, auch ganz nett. Aber ohne absenkbare Gabel, Reverb und deutlich teurer....


----------



## litefreak (6. Februar 2011)

Bergabraser schrieb:


> â¦ Nur 'n paar wheelies gemacht und dafÃ¼r 130mm eingefedert?!


Ist doch schÃ¶n das fast der ganze Federweg genutzt wird.
Eine andere Frage: Konntest Du die Gabel zum durchschlagen bringen? (Bei den voreingestellten 15% SAG versteht sich)


----------



## MindPatterns (6. Februar 2011)

Hat Canyon eigentlich auf die Probleme mit dem 2010er AM Rahmen reagiert und den Rahmen an der entsprechenden Stelle am Ausfallende verstärkt? Die Bilder auf der Homepage sehen nicht danach aus - ganz im Gegenteil, für meinen Geschmack noch viel zu filigran. Sollte der Dämpfer da das ein oder andere mal durschlagen kann ich mir schon ganz gut vorstellen, daß das eher als Sollbruchstelle einzuordnen ist. Dabei gefällt mir der Rahmen sonst so gut...


----------



## biker1200 (6. Februar 2011)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Hat Canyon eigentlich auf die Probleme mit dem 2010er AM Rahmen reagiert und den Rahmen an der entsprechenden Stelle am Ausfallende verstärkt? Die Bilder auf der Homepage sehen nicht danach aus - ganz im Gegenteil, für meinen Geschmack noch viel zu filigran. Sollte der Dämpfer da das ein oder andere mal durschlagen kann ich mir schon ganz gut vorstellen, daß das eher als Sollbruchstelle einzuordnen ist. Dabei gefällt mir der Rahmen sonst so gut...



Nun, das 2011 sieht ja nun anders aus als das 2010'er .. wird wohl seinen Grund haben, gelle. Kann nur sagen, TOP Bike ... und Deine Sollbruchstelle hält ..... wenn Du dir da Sorgen machst, wär wohl eher nen Spezi Dein Bike  ..


----------



## scotix (7. Februar 2011)

Bergabraser schrieb:


> Ich habe immer noch das Problem mit der Gabel.
> Ich bin gestern mal 'ne Runde um den Block und hatte 5.0 bar drin (genug für 80kg, statt meiner 65kg komplett) und nur noch 15% SAG. Nur 'n paar wheelies gemacht und dafür 130mm eingefedert?! Druckstufe ist schon komplett zu und Zugstufe komplett auf.



@ Bergabraser: Die von FOX angegebenen Luftdruckwerte passen nicht zwangsläufig zur Canyon-Geometrie, manche Bikes sind eher Kopf- oder Hecklastig, kommt auch auf deine Sitzhaltung (Vorbau, Sattel usw. an) ABER ich bin gestern mit meinem AM das erste Mal raus in den Matsch und hab dabei auch schon mal etwas mit der Feinabstimmung der Gabel gekämpft. Das optimale Setup findet sich wohl nicht so schnell. - Ich habe ebenfalls das Gefühl, das die Gabel zu linear einfedert und besonders beim Bremsen bergab viel zu leicht wegtaucht, so dass quasi kein aktiver Federweg mehr bleibt.... vielleicht hat ja jemand noch einen Tip, hab auch gegoogled und nix gefunden - ich arbeite weiter dran... 

@ Pedalerie: Das mit den real gemessenen NUR 20mm Absenkung habe ich gleich nach dem Auspacken festgestellt, siehe früherer Beitrag hier. Auch nach einigen Kilometern hat sich daran noch nix geändert... Wie schaut's bei euch anderen aus?

Eigentlich sollte das doch nicht so schwer sein, für die Geometrie des Canyon AM eine Tabelle in Abhängigkeit vom Fahrergewicht und ggf. bevorzugtem Fahrwerks-Setup (straff oder soft) zu erstellen. - Zumindest nicht für Canyon, die ja mit FOX das Fahrwerk entwickelt haben.
Ich weiß ja, wir sind hier nicht bei WünschDirWas aber diese Tabelle braucht ja nur 4 Spalten in Abhängigkeit vom Fahrergewicht für die Werte:
1. Luftdruck - Bereich von 45-120psi (oben links, Ventil unter blauer Kappe)
2. Zugstufe - Bereich von 18 Klicks (unter rechts, roter Drehknopf)
3. Blow-Off-Auslöseschwelle - Bereich von 12 Klicks (oben rechts, schwarzer Einsatz)
4. Lowspeed Druckstufe - Bereich von 8 Klicks (ober rechts, flacher blaue Ring)
Aber vielleicht bekommen wir ja hier sowas in nächster Zeit ja auch selbst hin... 
Ich brauch noch einige Testfahrten bevor ich mit meinen Infos komme...

Für alle anderen Interessierten kann ich sagen, der erste Fahreindruck ist sehr vielversprechend, auch die Reverb ist nett. Ob sie dem ständigen Dreckbeschuss stand hält bleibt abzuwarten. Ich denke da bastele ich mir besser einen Schutz, ebenso wie für den Umwerfer, der bei mir nach kurzer Zeit bereits ein hartnäckiges Schlammhäubchen trug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (8. Februar 2011)

Hat schon jemand ein großes AM gesehen? Mich würde mal interessieren, ob die Jungs es durch das Hydroforming geschafft haben, dass das Unterrohr weit unten bleibt.

Im Modelljahr 2010 war beispielsweise bei Größe XL das Oberrohr soweit oben...


----------



## Julian0o (8. Februar 2011)

Bitteschön, frisch ab Werk. Aber "groß" ists nicht. AM 7.0 in Größe M





Nicht über die unpassende Farbe der Pedalen meckern  Die kommen wieder ab!


----------



## zwecky (8. Februar 2011)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand ein großes AM gesehen? Mich würde mal interessieren, ob die Jungs es durch das Hydroforming geschafft haben, dass das Unterrohr weit unten bleibt.
> 
> Im Modelljahr 2010 war beispielsweise bei Größe XL das Oberrohr soweit oben...



Ganz meine Rede - da bin ich auch gespannt drauf! Wobei ich ja immer noch zwischen L und XL schwanke! Wie groß bist Du bzw. welche Schrittlänge?


----------



## .t1mo (8. Februar 2011)

Ich habe eine Schrittlänge von 93cm bei 194cm Körpergröße. Ich bin auch immer hin und hergerissen zwischen L und XL, weil ich eben auch gern ein etwas verspielteres Rad haben möchte. Zum Kilometer abspulen habe ich mein Grand Canyon und wenn ich mir die Oberrohrlänge vom Nerve in XL ansehe ist das meinem Grand Canyon viel zu ähnlich und bei einem AM Rad will ich keine so sportliche Sitzposition haben...


----------



## scotix (8. Februar 2011)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Bitteschön, frisch ab Werk. Aber "groß" ists nicht. AM 7.0 in Größe M
> !



@ JulianOo: Die Farbe schaut auch nicht schlecht aus. Mir ist auf deinem  Bild aufgefallen, dass dein LRS anders als der bei meinem schwarzen 8.0 montierte DT 1800 AM  ausschaut - zumindest habe ich andere Aufkleber. - Gibt es da evtl. sonst noch unterschiede zwischen 7er und 8er Nerve AM oder warum macht Canyon sowas, sind doch die Aufkleber das einzig rote an meinem Bike, da wäre doch S/W echt schicker...






[/URL][/IMG]
OK, das R auf der Elixir und die Zugstufe der Fox-Teile sind auch noch rot - dann macht es natürlich ein harmonisches Gesamtkunstwerk und berechtigt zu zwei verschiedenen LRS-Versionen.


----------



## biker1200 (8. Februar 2011)

Mein nerve AM 8 in L


















Also ich finde das Unterrohr nicht zu weit oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## godofglow (8. Februar 2011)

Hat denn einer auch ein Bld vom Nerve 8.0 in black wood green?


----------



## .t1mo (8. Februar 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Unterrohr nicht zu weit oben.



Ich auch nicht. L sieht sehr gut aus aber, wenn ich es mir genau anschaue befürchte ich schlimmes für XL - denn die Position des Oberrohres unterscheidet sich von der des 2010er Modells m.M.n. nicht.


----------



## biker1200 (8. Februar 2011)

... oberrohr meinte ich , sry


----------



## Julian0o (8. Februar 2011)

Übrigens: Beim 7.0er ist eine Shimano HG-74 Kette verbaut. Diese Info gabs hier glaub ich noch nicht.


----------



## nakNAK (8. Februar 2011)

@biker1200 wie groß bist du ?
schönes radl. gratulation... zufrieden? kann schon jemand fahreindruecke schildern?


----------



## zwecky (8. Februar 2011)

nakNAK schrieb:


> @biker1200 wie groß bist du ?
> schönes radl. gratulation... zufrieden? kann schon jemand fahreindruecke schildern?



Würde mich auch interessieren - der Sattel scheint ja genau auf Lenkerhöhe zu sein sprich keine Überhöhung. Bis zu welcher Schrittlänge lässt sich eigentlich die Reverb rausziehen??? Ist das identisch mit der Schrittlänge vom PPS wenns auf die nächste Rahmengröße umschlägt oder ist da noch Luft?

Das Nerve AM in XL gewinnt aber auch wirklich keinen Schönheitspreis - siehe auf Seite 2 von dem Thread  :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=482130&page=2


----------



## biker1200 (8. Februar 2011)

Dankeschön . Ich bin 184cm.
Ja ich bin sehr zufrieden und das Bike wird mich sicher eine längere Zeit begleiten.
Ich glaube nicht das ich qualifizierte Fahreindrücke wieder geben kann, aber es fährt sich recht spritzig und drehfreudiger als mein AL8. Und Fully macht irgend wie mehr Spaß  Auch Bergauf geht das AM echt gut. Bisher die Gabel nur einmal abgesengt, das war bei der ersten Tour, ansonsten, glaube ich, braucht man das nicht wirklich bei dem Bike ... also ich würde es wieder kaufen.


----------



## biker1200 (8. Februar 2011)

mh, habe meine Reverb noch nicht mal ganz rausgezogen. ist aber lt, canyon die 420mm lange drinne, also wird man die nen ganzes Stück noch rausziehen können. .. denkt sich so der biker ...


----------



## zwecky (8. Februar 2011)

Dann sollte ich mit meinen 187cm doch verstärkt über das L nachdenken - XL würde einem ja das PPS empfehlen (hab 93 cm Schrittlänge).

Danke für die Infos - mein Neid sei Dir gewiss!


----------



## biker1200 (8. Februar 2011)

...Schrittlänge ist bei mir 86cm. Hätte auch noch M kaufen können, aber da hat mir optisch die Überhöhung nicht gefallen und das Bike war mir zu nervös. Auf dem L habe ich mich direkt wohl gefühlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian0o (8. Februar 2011)

Wie sicher einige hier schon mitbekommen haben, habe ich heute mein zweites Nerve AM von Canyon abgeholt. 

Soweit war auch wieder alles gut und es macht immer wieder Spass durch den Laden zu schlendern und sich umzugucken. Der Mitarbeiter der mir das Bike übergeben hat war auch sehr kompetent und nett. Alles gut!

Allerdings: Ich hatte bei der Bestellung am Telefon gesagt, das ich gerne diese Halterungen für das Hydraulikkabel der Rock Shox Reverb, die ich wahrscheinlich nachrüsten werde hätte.
Der Mitarbeiter sagte, kein Problem, legen wir bei.

An der Kasse heute wollte man von mir dann keine 1999,00 sondern 2004,90

Richtig, für die zwei Centartikel die beigelegt wurden damit ich die Reverb gescheit montieren kann.

Der Kassierer sagte er könne da leider auch nichts dran ändern...

Und schwupps waren meine 5 Euro McDoof Geld weg und ich konnte wegen dem ausgeschöpften EC-Karten Limit mit riesen Hunger die 150 km zurück fahren...Oder ich hätte irgendwo schnorren können, aber das ist mir erst jetzt eingefallen, mist...

Wieso muss sowas bei Neukauf eines 2000 Euro Bikes berechnet werden? Man kanns auch übertreiben mit dem Pfennigfuchsen...

Anstatt den Kunden wegen 0,25% des Kaufpreises zu "verärgern" könnte man auch mal eine kleine Nettigkeit wie eine Canyon Trinkflasche oder soetwas beilegen. Dann geht man direkt mit einem noch größeren Grinsen aus dem Laden 

Ja und dann fehlen an der Fox Gabel die oberen Aufkleber, die gehören für mich irgendwie dazu denn ohne die sieht die Gabel nur halb so schick aus. Hab Canyon schon geschrieben, mal sehen ob sie mir die nachschicken. Andere haben die Sticker nämlich dran und auf den Bildern auf der Homepage sind die auch drauf.

Und ich hätte mich über ein paar Canyon Sticker fürs Auto gefreut, aber sowas gibts anscheinend nicht, wusste zumindest keiner was von.

Naja dafür kriegt man wenigstens die tollen Speichenreflektoren die sicher jeder MTB Fahrer dranmacht  Vor allem die Freerider 

Soweit ein paar Infos zu meinem Tripp nach Koblenz

VG
Julian


----------



## biker1200 (8. Februar 2011)

Mh ... wir haben zwei Canyon Trinkflaschen bekommen ... für nix ... um so breiter war unser Grinsen .. nette Geste. ...wir lieben Canyon, aber nicht nur wegen den Trinkflaschen ;-)

....was nu blöd ist ... ich dachte, die Halterung liegt der Reverb bei.  ... mal sehen, die kommt ja morgen an (Nachrüstung für das XC meiner geliebten Ehefrau )

..werde dann mal bei Canyon nachfragen, ob die mir den Halter zusenden, wenn der nicht dabei ist .... ist dann wohl nen 10'er, mit Porto.


----------



## Julian0o (8. Februar 2011)

Da siehste mal, anscheinend macht da jeder was er will. Wenn die Halterungen dabei liegen ists noch schlimmer... Das hätte man mir auch sagen können...


----------



## biker1200 (8. Februar 2011)

...ich weiß es ja nicht ... ich seh das mal so ... nen 8'er Canyon für den Preis und der Ausstattung .. ist schon nen schnäppchen   Ärger dich nicht wegen 5 Euro, habe Spass mit Deinem Bike ... alles andere ist ja Geschichte ;-)


----------



## Julian0o (8. Februar 2011)

Um die 5 Euro gehts garnicht. Es geht einfach generell um die Pfennigfuchserei die Canyon  betreibt.

Naja egal. Mein Bike fährt


----------



## Bergabraser (9. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen Forum

Ja,
die Pfennigfuchserei ist wirklich ärgerlich. Die HG-74 läuft (wie scotix schon berichtete) auch durch das 8er. Durch XTR Schaltkram also. Und zwischen den Ketten merkt man auch einen Unterschied. Die HG-74 kriegt bei mir schon Flugrost. Quasi, wenn man nicht schon während der Fahrt nachölt...wenn die bald platt ist, kommt ne 980er drauf. Mit der Gewichtsersparnis mach ich dann aus dem AM einen Marathonracer.
Mit dem Sattel ist 's ja ähnlich. Und die Laufräder...

Ich könnte auf dieses oder jenes Schmankerl verzichten, wenn die Teile-Liste dafür auf gleichem Niveau wäre. Trotz allem muss man Canyon mit das beste P/L Verhältnis zugute halten.


@biker1200
Kann man an den Rahmen des XC die Satelliten nachrüsten? Wie machste die denn fest?


So far
Bergabraser


----------



## Bergabraser (9. Februar 2011)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Oder ich hätte irgendwo schnorren können, aber das ist mir erst jetzt eingefallen, mist...



Aber bestimmt nicht bei Canyon im Café. Oder meinste die hätten Dir 'n Stückchen Kuchen gratis dazu gegeben?


----------



## biker1200 (9. Februar 2011)

Satelliten= Zughalter?  Wann ja, nein es gibt ab Werk keine Befestigungspunkte, werde die Kleben und die Dinger haben nen Kabelbinder intigriert, oder weiß jemand ne otisch schönere Lösung ?


----------



## biker-tim (9. Februar 2011)

Sorry doppelte Frage gestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwecky (9. Februar 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> Satelliten= Zughalter?  Wann ja, nein es gibt ab Werk keine Befestigungspunkte, werde die Kleben und die Dinger haben nen Kabelbinder intigriert, oder weiß jemand ne otisch schönere Lösung ?



??? - Du hast doch das 8.0 mit der Reverb und dem sauber verlegten Bowdenzug zur Sattelstütze?


----------



## biker1200 (9. Februar 2011)

Yepp, ich schon, meine Frau hat jedoch das XC genommen, ohne Reverb und die bekommt Sie jetzt zum Vallentinstag


----------



## zwecky (9. Februar 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> Yepp, ich schon, meine Frau hat jedoch das XC genommen, ohne Reverb und die bekommt Sie jetzt zum Vallentinstag



Ach ja, sorry, hab ich überlesen! Frau müsste man(n) sein  ! Was meine kriegt darf ich hier gar ned schreiben - nicht dass die noch mitliest


----------



## biker1200 (9. Februar 2011)




----------



## Markdierk (9. Februar 2011)

Ob das in deinem Fall nun wirklich sein musste die 5 Euro zu berechnen lass ich mal dahingestellt  Sieht man aber Canyons Preise finde ich das nicht allzu ärgerlich.
Immerhin "schenkt" man uns ja Rahmenschutzbäbber + Neoprenschutz, also ich finde das Klasse, hab ich da schonmal 15 Euro oder so gespart.




Julian0o schrieb:


> Um die 5 Euro gehts garnicht. Es geht einfach generell um die Pfennigfuchserei die Canyon  betreibt.
> 
> Naja egal. Mein Bike fährt


----------



## daundigital (9. Februar 2011)

@biker1200: wieviele Satelliten brauchst du denn? Habe hier noch welche rumliegen, wenn du mal an Solingen vorbeikommst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## @ndy (9. Februar 2011)

So heute war ein guter Tag 







Muss schon sagen der Rahmen ist echt PRIMA sehr schön....

Leder kann ich nichts über das Fahren sagen...... kommt bald


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (9. Februar 2011)

@ndy schrieb:


> So heute war ein guter Tag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht echt sehr sehr chick aus in der Farbe. Wieso hat der Rahmen unter dem canyo"N" so eine Ausbeulung an dem Sateliten? Sieht das nur so aus?

Geht man bei dem folgenden Szenario mit einem -Plus raus? -> Antrieb abbauen + verkaufen und gegen X9 tauschen?


----------



## Julian0o (10. Februar 2011)

Find die Farbe einfach nur hässlich. Sorry. Ist mir auch völlig unerklärlich warum man das HS Modell NUR in dieser Farbe anbietet....


----------



## Chicane (10. Februar 2011)

Die Farbe ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Dazu eine weiße Gabel ohne irgendwelche weißen Teile. Aber meckern kann man bei jedem Komplettbike


----------



## Juuro (10. Februar 2011)

Ich finds hübsch!


----------



## godofglow (10. Februar 2011)

Juuro schrieb:


> Ich finds hübsch!



Hat denn einer noch ein Bild von einem AM in BlackWoodGreen?


----------



## @ndy (10. Februar 2011)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Sieht echt sehr sehr chick aus in der Farbe. Wieso hat der Rahmen unter dem canyo"N" so eine Ausbeulung an dem Sateliten? Sieht das nur so aus?
> 
> Geht man bei dem folgenden Szenario mit einem -Plus raus? -> Antrieb abbauen + verkaufen und gegen X9 tauschen?



Nee da ist eine Schruabe für den Zug, sieht aber schon auf dem Bild nach Beule aus 


Wegen der Farbe, finde ich gut das man(n) drüber spricht ich finde sogar jetzt wo ich das bike habe sehr gut! Ist mal wieder was andres und wie man hier lesen kann spricht man auch drüber will sagen es ist was worüber man spricht


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (10. Februar 2011)

Aber ist auch krass, wie anders die Farbe auf der Canyonseite im Vergleich ist. Die Hammerschmidt ist auch schwarz und nicht grau bei dir??

Was ist der Antrieb auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt (neu) wert, weiß das jemand?


----------



## nakNAK (10. Februar 2011)

puty grey ist schön. mal was anderes.

@zwecky mit meinen 192cm werd ich auch nur L nehmen.


----------



## biker1200 (10. Februar 2011)

ich fine es schön, obwoh ich nur die schwarzen liebe. .. glückwunsch zum feinen bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (10. Februar 2011)

Ich interessiere mich für das Nerve AM 6.0, natürlich in schwarz. Laut Bild ist dann eine weiße Gabel, Griffe und Sattel dran, während am Mamba Green das alles schwarz ist.

Kann man per Telefon so bestellen, dass die an ein schwarzes Bike auch die schwarze Gabel, Griffe und Sattel dranbauen?

und wie sind die Canyon-Rahmengrößen in Zoll?
S = 16,5" und M = 18" ?
Das Canyon PPS empfiehlt mir ein S wegen Schrittlänge 80, aber mein jetziges Kona ist ein 18", hab damals das 16,5" probegefahren und das fand ich viel zu klein.


----------



## Komodo3000 (10. Februar 2011)

Doppelpost, sorry.


----------



## Komodo3000 (10. Februar 2011)

Umbauten und Komponentenwechsel sind bei Canyon nicht möglich. 

Größenmäßig stehst Du ja genau zwischen S und M. (Zumindest was die Schrittlänge angeht. Wichtig ist aber auch Deine Körpergröße.)
Leider kann ich Dir nicht sagen, ob die AMs im Vergleich zu Kona groß oder kompakt ausfallen. Bei den AMs entspricht S zumindest 16,5 und M 18,5. Die genauen Geodaten findest Du auf der Canyon Homepage. 
Am besten wäre natürlich eine Probefahrt. Da gibt es hier im Canyon Forum auch einen Thread für.


----------



## Bench (11. Februar 2011)

jup, da hab ich auch schon reingeschrieben. aber ich wohn wohl blöd 

Bei dem 16,5"er kona hab ich mir damals beim um die kurve fahren das knie gegen den lenker gehauen. 
Körpergröße 170-172, je nach Frisur, Sockendicke und Sonnenwindaktivität 

Aber da ich mit dem AM ja keine Tour de France fahren werde... hmmm... mal überlegen.
Werd die Tage dann mal die Geo-Daten mit meinem Kona vergleichen. Ich habs nicht eilig.

Dann wirds wohl mal ne weiße Gabel. Sieht dann zwar saudoof aus aber ich will ja fahren und nicht posen und außerdem wirds eh nicht viel geputzt werden^^
Sattel und Griffe kommen eh meine dran.


----------



## biker1200 (11. Februar 2011)

daundigital schrieb:


> @biker1200: wieviele Satelliten brauchst du denn? Habe hier noch welche rumliegen, wenn du mal an Solingen vorbeikommst...



Oh, dass ist aber nett von Dir  Habe aber schon zwei 
Die Leitungsführung an der Sattelstütze ist im Lieferumfang der Reverb enthalten ... 

Hie das XC mit der Reverb:


















Der Kratzbaum eignet sich hervorragend als Montageständer


----------



## biker1200 (11. Februar 2011)

Und mein neuer Sattel (Selle italia SLR XC Gel Flow) ist auch endlich da 












175 Gramm 
Selle Italia's SLR XC Gel Flow für den MTB-Einsatz - sehr edles Design!  Die anatomische Form der Aussparung reduziert effizient den Druck am  empfindlichen Dammbereich und verbessert die Durchblutung. Die Gefahr  von Sensibilitätsstörungen wird minimiert. Durch die Einsätze aus  Silikon-Gel im Sitzbereich wird der Sitzkomfort zusätzlich erhöht.  Sattelschale aus Verbundwerkstoff mit 30% Carbonfaser. Selbst  modellierende Polsterung - Perfect Fit. Der kevlarverstärkte  LORICA-Überzug zeichnet sich durch hohe Abriebfestigkeit und lange  Lebensdauer aus. Geeignet für den Einsatz auf der Straße und im Gelände.           

Bin mal gespannt, wie weh der tut


----------



## zwecky (11. Februar 2011)

nakNAK schrieb:


> puty grey ist schön. mal was anderes.
> 
> @zwecky mit meinen 192cm werd ich auch nur L nehmen.



Hallo nakNAK,

was macht Dich denn in Deiner Entscheidung so sicher? Probefahrt oder PPS?
Ich bin jetzt zwölf Jahre lang ein Specialized S-Works gefahren und gefühlt ist das mittlerweile wie auf dem Schleifbock - deshalb möchte ich nie wieder ne Sattelüberhöhung von fast 15 cm zum Lenker fahren  - lieber ein bißchen gestreckter!

Wobei das selbst bei L wahrscheinlich nicht so schlimm ist, oder? Wenn Du Dein Fahrrad hast und auf Deine Größe eingestellt hast kannst Du ja mal für mich messen  !

Grüße,

Zwecky


----------



## Julian0o (11. Februar 2011)

Ich hab übrigens von Canyon die fehlenden Fox Aufkleber per Post heute bekommen, hatte gestern angerufen.

Jetzt ists komplett


----------



## Bench (12. Februar 2011)

boa, hab grade die Canyon-site durchgezappt, und das Torque Trailflow entdeckt. Geile Farbkombi, warum gibts das nicht für das AM?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nakNAK (12. Februar 2011)

@ zwecky
hab letztes jahr ein AM 2010 probegefahren. in L
passt gut


----------



## PiR4Te (12. Februar 2011)

Ich kann mich mit dem Hydroform-Rahmen einfach nicht anfreunden eal  welche farbe... warscheinlich muß man das Teil erstmal in echt sehen.

Falls jemandem das 2011er "Nashorn" nicht gefällt, ich hab da was anzubieten (siehe unten)  

Gruss


----------



## Andi76 (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo Canyon-Gemeinde.

Ich stehe kurz davor ein AM 7.0 Fahrer zu werden. Was mir aufgefallen ist, die Labels auf der Talas sind bei Canyon anderst als die auf de offiziellen Fox-Seite. Sind die Gabeln extra für Canyon beklebt oder gar spezielle Modelle für C. ????
Verwirrt mich etwas.


----------



## Julian0o (14. Februar 2011)

Die Gabeln auf der Fox Seite sind Aftermarket Gabeln. Gibt es also nur einzeln und nicht an einem Komplettbike (in der Regel).

Die haben auch dieses neue Kashima Coat was recht teuer ist. 

Canyon wird schon nach ihren Bedürfnissen bei Fox eingekauft haben. Ich meine auch das die neuen 2011er Gabeln von Fox nicht wie bei Canyon von 150 auf 120 absenkbar sind. 
Die haben nämlich 140mm und 110mm. 

Allerdings heist das nicht das die Gabeln schlechter sind 

Und auch wenn die Sticker anders sind sagt das nix aus!

MfG


----------



## Bench (15. Februar 2011)

Mal ne blöde Frage, bitte nicht steinigen.

Sind die Preise eigentlich entgültige Preise oder "Frühbucherrabette" oder sowas?

vergleicht man ein Nerve AM 6.0 mit einem Slide AM140 8.0, findet man vergleichbare Komponenten, nur dass das Nerve 1799 kostet und das Slide regulär 2299 
sicher sind beim Slide Syntace Teile dran, und ne Elixir R statt einer 3, aber macht das echt soviel aus?
Das Slide gibts im shop von H&R aber derzeit für 1899, das scheint mir so ne Art Frühbucherrabatt zu sein.

Also bleiben die Preise vom Nerve stabil, oder sind die im Frühsommer um ein paar % höher?


und nächste blöde Frage:
Bei Radon:


> Die richtige Größe Ihres Fullsuspensionbikes:
> Die Schritthöhe wird mit 0,225 multipliziert und damit ergibt sich der theoretische Wert der Rahmenhöhe in Zoll. Ein Zoll entspricht 2,54 cm. .


Bei Schrittlänge 80 * 0,225 = 18,00
Also eindeutig ein 18"

Bei Canyon wird mir bei Schrittlänge 80 eindeutig ein S empfohlen. 

Oder sind Radon 18" und Canyon M einfach nicht vergleichbar?


----------



## biker1200 (15. Februar 2011)

.. empfohlen wurde mir damals vom Canyon-System M, nach einem Beratungsgespräch, wegen meiner Schrittlänge ein L, welches ich auch bestellt habe .... beim Nerve bin ich dann lieber Probegefahren und habe es dann auch in L gekauft. ...  86 x 0,225 =  19,35


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (15. Februar 2011)

also dann lieber ein M, und evtl nen kürzeren Vorbau nachrüsten... danke 

vielleicht melden sich bis zum Sommer ja noch ein paar Leute in meiner Nähe (OA, OAL) im Probefahrthread, die ein Nerve zum probesitzen anbieten können...

allerdings bin ich schon drauf und dran, mich mehr mit den Slides zu beschäftigen, da mich die weiße Gabel doch sehr stört. Aber Radon verlegt die Züge außen


----------



## Bergabraser (15. Februar 2011)

Bench schrieb:


> allerdings bin ich schon drauf und dran, mich mehr mit den Slides zu beschäftigen, da mich die weiße Gabel doch sehr stört. Aber Radon verlegt die Züge außen



Radon hat schon auch Nachteile:
Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe: Du kannst keine versenkbare Sattelstütze montieren, weil die ein unpassendes Rahmenmaß haben. P/L mäßig sind die ebenso sehr gut...wobei ich mich frag, wie man an das Slide RR (Rocket Ron) montieren kann??? Außen verlegte Züge sind nicht soo schlimm, wenn sie durchgängig geschlossen sind. Kann nicht erkennen, ob das jetzt bei denen so ist, war früher aber nicht.

Über Geschmack soll man nicht streiten, aber überleg mal, ob Du wirklich das Rad nach der Farbe der Gabel aussuchen möchtest. 

Bin beide gefahren, hab mich fürs Canyon entschieden...
Jetzt, nach einigen Wochen, denke ich es lohnt die nächst'kleinere' Schaltgruppe zu nehmen und dafür 'ne absenkbare Sattelstütze. Möchte nicht drauf verzichten.
Ich weiß, es ist schwer, das Canyon war optisch auch nicht mein Favorit. Aber in der Summe auf jeden Fall.

Frühbuchrerrabatt bei Canyon kannste knicken. Niemals. Nur Sparbuch am Ende der Saison. Bei Radon bin ich auch mal gespannt, was sich bei den 2011ern tut.
Und ändern kannste bei Canyon fast nix. Gegen Aufpreis gibts -glaub ich- die Möglichkeit die Vorbaulänge ändern zu lassen. Ohne Gewähr


----------



## Bench (15. Februar 2011)

nen kürzeren Vorbau suchen  und montieren sollte das kleinsten Problem sein, vor allem muss ich das erst probieren.
normalerweise mache ich mir echt nicht viel aus Farben, die Funktion und P/L muss stimmen! Aber ne Weiße Gabel zu einem komplett schwarzen Rahmen schaut schon selten dämlich aus, obwohl mir das Hydroforming Oberrohr schon besser gefällt als der Radon-Rahmen. Und die Alternative Mamba Grün für das 6.0... da fehlen mir die Worte. Müsste ich direkt umlackieren lassen und ein Lackierer ist nicht billig.

Versenkbare Sattelstüzte scheint ja die neuste Mode zu sein. Bedenkt man, dass ich an meinem 2003er Kona genau einmal die Sattelstütze verstellt habe (für Livigno), brauche ich das sicher nicht


----------



## hypocrisy76 (15. Februar 2011)

Bergabraser schrieb:


> Radon hat schon auch Nachteile:
> Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe: Du kannst keine versenkbare Sattelstütze montieren, weil die ein unpassendes Rahmenmaß haben. P/L mäßig sind die ebenso sehr gut...wobei ich mich frag, wie man an das Slide RR (Rocket Ron) montieren kann??? Außen verlegte Züge sind nicht soo schlimm, wenn sie durchgängig geschlossen sind. Kann nicht erkennen, ob das jetzt bei denen so ist, war früher aber nicht.



Man kann beim Radon sehr wohl eine versenkbare Sattelstütze montieren!!!

Hab mir das Slide 9.0 bestellt und als Aktion gibt es die Reverb (31,6x420) um 150 Euro Aufpreis dazu.

Meine Entscheidung lag auch zwischen Canyon und Radon, hab mich aber letztendlich für das Slide entschieden wegen SRAM, der Laufräder und auch wegen dem neuerlichen Preisnachlass.

Finde die Früjahrsaktion eigentlich besser, weil man doch das Bike das ganze Jahr ausführlich testen kann.


----------



## napstarr (15. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mich gerade gegen das Slide und für das Nerve entschieden.
Radon fand ich immer gut, aber die X1800 in Verbindung mit den Rocket Rons lassen mich langsam echt zweifeln ob die wissen was AllMountain heisst.

Der Schaltzug am Slide ist übrigens unter der Kettenstrebe OFFEN (ohne Hülle!) verlegt!
Sowas macht man doch auch seit 5 Jahren nicht mehr ?!?


----------



## Bench (15. Februar 2011)

ach, die RocketRons stören mich so garnicht.

Wenn FatAlberts draufwären, würden sich andere daran aufgeilen, dass keine Maxxis drauf sind, und wären Ardent drauf, würden sich welche daran stören, dass keine Minions drauf sind.

Reifen sind wie Griffe und Sattel. Man muss eh seine eigenen drauftun und austesten, welche einem am besten liegen. Und die paar Euro dafür muss man eh einplanen.


Frage: Die X1950 Naben haben Klinkenfreilauf und die X1800 haben Zahnscheibenfreilauf...
was ist "besser", oder ist das relativ egal?

Gibts denn sonst alternativen zum Nerve oder Slide? das YT Wicked schaut auch gut aus, aber ohne Flaschenhalter geht bei mir nicht.


----------



## biker1200 (15. Februar 2011)

napstarr schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gerade gegen das Slide und für das Nerve entschieden.



Ja denn mal nen dicken Glückwunsch


----------



## napstarr (15. Februar 2011)

Jo,... freu mich schon wie Bolle ...
Verfügbarkeit 7.0 in schwarz sofort - mal sehen wann der Postmann hier aufschlägt.


----------



## biker1200 (15. Februar 2011)

Bench schrieb:


> Aber ne Weiße Gabel zu einem komplett schwarzen Rahmen schaut schon selten dämlich aus,



Schrift, Sattel, Griffe sind auch weiß, gerade das fande ich super ansprechend, meine holde hat noch weiße wellgos daran ... perfekt (Pics = Post 182 +183) 

So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker


----------



## napstarr (15. Februar 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> Schrift, Sattel, Griffe sind auch weiß, gerade das fande ich super ansprechend, meine holde hat noch weiße wellgos daran ... perfekt
> 
> So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker



Genau, die Idee mit den weißen Pedalen hatte ich auch!
Evtl. werd ich, wenn sich der AM1800 doch als Mist erweist über weiße Felgen mit schwarzen Speichen (Veltec V-Two) nachdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (15. Februar 2011)

sorry, ich hätte es besser formulieren müssen:
"Ne weiße Gabel an nem komplett schwarzen Rahmen schaut *für mich* schon doof aus" 
Ich bin eben kein weiß-freund 
Sattel und Griffe kann man tauschen, Bremsen zur Not auch, aber Gabel tauschen wird sehr teuer 

Habt ihr meinen edit vom letzten post übersehen, oder sollte ich dazu eh in den Kaufberatungsbereich?


----------



## biker1200 (15. Februar 2011)

ich denke es gibt etliche alternativen .... schau dir mal das stumpi expert evo an:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=495961&page=7 post # 158 .. wenn der Preis nicht so extrem unterschiedlich gewesen wäre ..... obwohl ich mein nerve nicht mehr hergeben würde ;-) ... denke, wenn dich diese Fragen plagen, wärst su unter Kaufberatung besser aufgehoben, weil dort mehr mitlesen.


----------



## biker1200 (15. Februar 2011)

napstarr schrieb:


> Genau, die Idee mit den weißen Pedalen hatte ich auch!
> .


----------



## Bench (15. Februar 2011)

thx biker, aber als "alternative" zu den Bikes war auch der Preis gemeint.
mehr wie 2000 kann und will ich nicht dafür hinblättern.
naja, ich les deinen Thread mal durch wenn ich mehr Zeit hab.

edit: Thread gelesen, nette Lektüre


----------



## Bergabraser (16. Februar 2011)

@bench
Also bis 2000 und mit Deiner Vorliebe für die schwarze Gabel, unter den Voraussetzungen würde ich das 6er Slide nehmen und in Teile investieren. Oder das 8er so nehmen, wie es ist. Mir sagte man damals ich könne dieses oder jenes auch direkt (zum Vorteilspreis) ändern lassen. Top Preis in jedem Fall...





hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Man kann beim Radon sehr wohl eine versenkbare Sattelstütze montieren!!!
> 
> Hab mir das Slide 9.0 bestellt und als Aktion gibt es die Reverb (31,6x420) um 150 Euro Aufpreis dazu.




Oh. Dann war ich im Unrecht. Ich kann mich auch nicht mehr erinnern, woher ich dieses gefährliche Halbwissen hab 
Auf jeden Fall hast Du einen tollen Kauf gemacht. 
Viel Spaß!


----------



## hypocrisy76 (16. Februar 2011)

Bergabraser schrieb:


> Oh. Dann war ich im Unrecht. Ich kann mich auch nicht mehr erinnern, woher ich dieses gefährliche Halbwissen hab
> Auf jeden Fall hast Du einen tollen Kauf gemacht.
> Viel Spaß!


 
Ja, Preis-Leistung passt beim 9.0! Hab glaub ich 1 1/2 gebraucht um mich für ein Bike zu entscheiden, aber letztendlich wollte ich Sram und damit ist die Entscheidung für Radon gefallen, ansonsten wäre es das AM 8.0 geworden.


----------



## biker1200 (16. Februar 2011)

Bench schrieb:


> thx biker, aber als "alternative" zu den Bikes war auch der Preis gemeint.
> mehr wie 2000 kann und will ich nicht dafür hinblättern.


 
Votec ist auch fein... das VXM wäre das AM : http://www.votec.com/bikeshop/mountainbikes/vxm/1_2.html


----------



## Bergabraser (19. Februar 2011)

An alle, die auch eine Reverb am Nerve haben oder haben wollen:

Bei mir ist die Nadel, die die Leitung an die Stütze koppelt, abgebrochen. Ich vermute es liegt daran, dass bei mir die Leitung zwischen dem rocker-arm gelegen hat und damit den Leitungsansatz immer gegen die  Stütze gedrückt hat, wenn ich die Stütze versenkt habe. Also besser die Leitung außen am rocker-arm vorbei.
Das trifft aber eh nur zu, wenn die Leitung so lang ist, dass sie bis dahin geht, was bei mir der Fall ist, weil ich den kleinsten Rahmen hab und die Stütze maximal versenkt ist und die Leitung nun mal so lang ist, wie sie montiert wurde.
Wohlgemerkt: Ich hab nie darauf geachtet, bis es kaputt war, vielleicht lag 's auch an was anderem...ist also nur meine Vermutung...nur mal zur Info...vielleicht hilft es jemandem...

Schade, dass zur Reverb nichts an Werkzeug (z.B. zum Entlüften-kriegt man so was irgendwo?) dabei ist, denn es ist ja ein Cent-Teil, was kaputt gegangen ist und ich sonst auch mal eben selbst repariert hätte.
Hab die Stütze eingeschickt, mal abwarten, was Canyon sagt.

Da hier keine Beiträge mehr kommen, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass sonst alle fleißig fahren??? 

Gruß
Bergabraser


----------



## Bergabraser (19. Februar 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> Votec ist auch fein... das VXM wÃ¤re das AM : http://www.votec.com/bikeshop/mountainbikes/vxm/1_2.html



Ja, aber da spielt der Preis kaum mit (jedenfalls bis 2000â¬ im VerhÃ¤ltnis zur Ausstattung). Interessanterweise holt Votec nach oben hin diese Differenz auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (19. Februar 2011)

Bergabraser schrieb:


> An alle, die auch eine Reverb am Nerve haben oder haben wollen:
> 
> Bei mir ist die Nadel, die die Leitung an die Stütze koppelt, abgebrochen. Ich vermute es liegt daran, dass bei mir die Leitung zwischen dem rocker-arm gelegen hat und damit den Leitungsansatz immer gegen die Stütze gedrückt hat, wenn ich die Stütze versenkt habe. Also besser die Leitung außen am rocker-arm vorbei.
> Das trifft aber eh nur zu, wenn die Leitung so lang ist, dass sie bis dahin geht, was bei mir der Fall ist, weil ich den kleinsten Rahmen hab und die Stütze maximal versenkt ist und die Leitung nun mal so lang ist, wie sie montiert wurde.
> ...


 
Hmm, 
bei meiner Stütze waren 2 Spritzen, 1 Oelflasche und Werkzeug zum entlüften dabei


----------



## hobel007 (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo an alle,
bin neu hier im Forum,ich fahre seit ca.2 Jahren ein Hardtail (Sportliche Touren auf Waldwegen und Trails). Nun wird der wunsch, nach mehr Komfort und Federweg immer größer!
Leider kann ich mich nicht zwischen einem xc 9.0/8.0 oder AM 8.0/7.0
entscheiden, bei einem kampfgewicht von 95kg, mach ich mir schon so meine gedanken was Rahmen, LRS (DT Swiss X 1700 / AM 1800) angeht.
Von den 2009/10 Rahmen liest man ja immer wieder von Rissen und Brüchen.
Über Anregungen oder Meinungen würde ich mich freuen.

Gruss


----------



## litefreak (20. Februar 2011)

Wenn die Anforderungen


hobel007 schrieb:


> â¦(Sportliche Touren auf Waldwegen und Trails)â¦


weiter bleiben sollen, so wÃ¼rde ich eher zum XC greifen.

Falls Du dich zusÃ¤tzlich auf verbocktere Wege ausdehnen mÃ¶chtest und eine "aggressivere" Fahrweise wÃ¤hlst, so wÃ¤re ein AM hier besser.


----------



## biker1200 (20. Februar 2011)

slackfreak schrieb:


> Wenn die Anforderungen
> 
> weiter bleiben sollen, so würde ich eher zum XC greifen.
> 
> Falls Du dich zusätzlich auf verbocktere Wege ausdehnen möchtest und eine "aggressivere" Fahrweise wählst, so wäre ein AM hier besser.



.... korrekt


----------



## Beebob (20. Februar 2011)

hobel007 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> Leider kann ich mich nicht zwischen einem xc 9.0/8.0 oder AM 8.0/7.0
> entscheiden, bei einem kampfgewicht von 95kg,
> ...


----------



## litefreak (20. Februar 2011)

Beebob schrieb:


> Bedenke eins, bei einem Kampfgewicht von 95 kg musst du den Dämpfer am XC sehr hart aufpumpen, damit der Dämpfer nicht durchschlägt. Mit 20% SAG fahen, um dadurch Komfort zu haben ( bei 120mm Federweg ) - dass kannst du vergessen. Du brauchst min. 11 - 12 bar und dann hast du ein Fahrgefühl fast wie ein HT. Aus dem Grund rate ich ganz klar zum AM - zumal dir der Rahmen selbst auch noch mehr Sicherheit bietet, weil er gegenüber einem XC auch etwas stabiler ist.



Dem würde ich in keinem Punkt zustimmen!

Ein XC wird so oder so etwas strammer sein vom Fahrgefühl, als ein AM.

Ich wiege selbst 100kg, der Dämpfer ist bei mir auf 16 Bar und damit ist es natürlich nicht(!) zu einem HT mutiert (für ein 50kg Fliegengewicht wäre dieses Setup natürlich wie ein HT  )
(P.S. ich fahre weder ein XC noch ein AM!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (20. Februar 2011)

hobel007 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> bin neu hier im Forum,ich fahre seit ca.2 Jahren ein Hardtail (Sportliche Touren auf Waldwegen und Trails). Nun wird der wunsch, nach mehr Komfort und Federweg immer grÃ¶Ãer!
> Leider kann ich mich nicht zwischen einem xc 9.0/8.0 oder AM 8.0/7.0
> entscheiden, bei einem kampfgewicht von 95kg, mach ich mir schon so meine gedanken was Rahmen, LRS (DT Swiss X 1700 / AM 1800) angeht.
> ...


 
nimm das XC,
da hast du mehr spaÃ mit. Das AM fÃ¤hrt sich im Uphill wie ne Gummikuh und du muÃt die Gabel laufend absenken damit das Vorderrad nicht steigt.

Ich hatte anfangs auch das XC, aber nach einem Technik Kurs hat mir der Federweg dann nicht mehr gereicht und ich hab das XC gegen ein AM getauscht. War dann aber doch irgentwie entÃ¤uscht davon.
Ok, Bergab wars natÃ¼rlich super, aber Bergauf und fÃ¼r Tempobolzerei auf der Forstautobahn war das nix, da fehlte einfach die spritzigkeit.

Aus dem Grund habe ich mir dann noch ein MR dazu gekauft,
zum schnell fahren 

Das AM hab ich letzten Herbst bei ebay wieder verhÃ¶kert und mir
noch mal was gutes gegÃ¶nnt, bei dem ich nicht laufend die Gabel 
und DÃ¤mpfer auf und zu machen muÃ, sondern einfach nur spaÃ
haben kann. (siehe Fotos)

Zu den LaufrÃ¤der der 3 Canyons die ich gefahren habe, kann ich nur 
sagen das die alle Ã¼ber 1800 gr gewogen haben, sogar die 1650 ziger vom MR. Also alles nur Augenwischerei. Aber dafÃ¼r kosten die LaufrÃ¤der 
ja im Schnitt auch nur 150-200 â¬. Na ja, fÃ¼r einen Winterlaufradsatz und zum zerschreddern ganz ok, oder eben bei ebay verticken und dann etwas gescheites kaufen. 

Zu den DÃ¤mpfern, bei dem MR fahre ich 10 Bar und bei dem AM bin 
16,5 Bar gefahren.
Fahrergewicht 92kg

Den DÃ¤mpfer vom AM habe ich dann noch bei Toxoholic umbauen lassen ( kostet 70â¬ ) da mich die schaukelei Bergauf total generft hat.

Wenn du also nicht stÃ¤ndig am Fahrwerk rumschrauben willst,
sondern nur fahren und spaÃ haben willst,
nimm das XC


----------



## litefreak (20. Februar 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> Das AM hab ich letzten Herbst bei ebay wieder verhökert und mir
> noch mal was gutes gegönnt, bei dem ich nicht laufend die Gabel
> und Dämpfer auf und zu machen muß, sondern einfach nur spaß
> haben kann. (siehe Fotos)


Den Liteville  hier zum Vergleich zu nehmen ist aber unfair


----------



## napstarr (20. Februar 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> ... Das AM fährt sich im Uphill wie ne Gummikuh und du mußt die Gabel laufend absenken damit das Vorderrad nicht steigt.



Mach am besten nochmal einen Fahrtechnikkurs!
Das AM - gut abgestimmt - geht bergbauf wie Sau!
Gabel absenken musste ich bisher nur an sehr steilen Rampen.


----------



## napstarr (20. Februar 2011)

Beebob schrieb:


> Vorteil:  DAS AM 8.0 hat vorne eine Steckachse, eine Rockshox  VariostÃ¼tze - die als NachrÃ¼ststÃ¼tze schon 249.- â¬ kostet und die  Bremsen am 8.0 sind auch besser.
> und bei 95 kg brauchst du gute Bremsen



- ALLE AMs haben 2011 eine Steckachse!
- von der Reverb liesst man bisher viel schlechtes, die hat Kinderkrankheiten!
- die Elixir 5 ist eine gute Bremse


----------



## litefreak (20. Februar 2011)

napstarr schrieb:


> - ALLE AMs haben 2011


â¥ 6.0 ja. Das 5er hat noch einen Schnellspanner



napstarr schrieb:


> Das AM - gut abgestimmt - geht bergbauf wie Sau!
> Gabel absenken musste ich bisher nur an sehr steilen Rampen.


WÃ¼rde hier zustimmen. Und an steilen Rampen sogar nicht wegen dem Wippen, sondern wegen der angenehmeren Geometrie!


----------



## napstarr (20. Februar 2011)

Stimmt!
Sieht auf'm Bild echt so aus.
Dachte die Revelation hätte ne Maxxle...


----------



## biker1200 (20. Februar 2011)

napstarr schrieb:


> Das AM - gut abgestimmt - geht bergbauf wie Sau!
> Gabel absenken musste ich bisher nur an sehr steilen Rampen.




-Mh, arbeite zwar noch an der Abstimmung, aber "geht wie Sau" im uphill, kann ich nicht unterschreiben, ist schon nen ordentlicher Kampf im Vergleich zum GC AL 8.0, welches m.E. wie Sau uphill geht.
- Also ohne Absenkung komme ich die 22 % im uphill nicht hoch, ohne das das AM bockig wird.

Aber kann auch an mangelnder Fahrtechnik liegen, obwohl ich das nicht wirklich glaube, das dies alles, mit dem AL8.0 locker, flockig geht.

Ich mache mir nix vor und denke, mit nem AM kommt man auch jeden Hügel hoch, eben nur langsamer ... , dafür knallt das Teil im downhill so geil ..... genau mein Bike, so wollte ich es, so habe ich es bekommen.

Wäre natürlich super, wenn es nun uphill besser gehen würde, darum....

@napstarr: Was meinst du genau, mit "gut abgestimmt" ? 

...im überigen, lässt mich meine Holde mit Ihrem neuem´XC locker im uphill stehen ... downhill ist es natürlich genau anders herum


----------



## napstarr (20. Februar 2011)

Naja wenn du z.B. 40% Sag hast ist schon klar dass es wackelt - das meine ich mit "gut abgestimmt"

Du sagst du musst ab 22% Steigung absenken, vorher schreibste aber du musst die
"Gabel laufend absenken damit das Vorderrad nicht steigt."
22% ist ne ganze Menge!

Imho ist es wie Beebob sagt, bei 95 kg muss man das XC aufpumpen dass man gleich bei einem HT bleiben kann.


----------



## criscross (20. Februar 2011)

napstarr schrieb:


> Naja wenn du z.B. 40% Sag hast ist schon klar dass es wackelt - das meine ich mit "gut abgestimmt"
> 
> Du sagst du musst ab 22% Steigung absenken, vorher schreibste aber du musst die
> "Gabel laufend absenken damit das Vorderrad nicht steigt."
> ...


 

bist du überhaupt schon mal ein XC gefahren ? 
oder woher hast du dein Wissen ?


----------



## napstarr (20. Februar 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> bist du überhaupt schon mal ein XC gefahren ?
> oder woher hast du dein Wissen ?



Ja.

Sorry, ich glaube ich habe deine heilige Kuh beleidigt.

Natürlich geht das XC bergauf leichter als das AM, darum geht's nicht, denn dann könnte er gleich bei seinem HT bleiben!

Ich halt mich mit Tipps lieber zurück, bevor hier Glaubenskriege losbrechen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (20. Februar 2011)

napstarr schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Sorry, ich glaube ich habe deine heilige Kuh beleidigt.
> 
> ...


 

och nee,
da fahre ich doch lieber ein straff abgestimmtes XC
bevor ich mich von einem HT durchschütteln lasse. 

Aber am besten ist wohl einmal beide Bikes probefahren
und sich dann selbst ein Bild davon zu machen.


----------



## scotix (21. Februar 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> Hmm,
> bei meiner Stütze waren 2 Spritzen, 1 Oelflasche und Werkzeug zum entlüften dabei



Hallo criscross
... dann hast du die Reverb aber doch sicherlich zusätzlich gekauft. Ich hatte mich, ebenso wie "Bergabraser" bei meinem neuen Canyon gewundert, dass da nix dabei ist und hab auf der Hotline erfahren: Diese Service-Kits sind nur bei einem Einzelteilkauf dabei und nicht bei Kompletträdern.
Hier wird also ähnlich wie bei den FOX Gabeln gespart - Kashima-Beschichtung gibt es genauso nur wie das Kit der Reverb für Aftermarket-Kunden. Um fair zu sein, da Zahlt man dann aber auch mehr dafür...

Könnte vielleicht jemand mal noch ein paar Fahrwerks-Abstimmungen als Anhaltspunkt posten? Auch was die Gabel betrifft, da gibt es ja immerhin 4 Parameter zum verstellen... Danke


----------



## criscross (21. Februar 2011)

scotix schrieb:


> Hallo criscross
> ... dann hast du die Reverb aber doch sicherlich zusätzlich gekauft. Ich hatte mich, ebenso wie "Bergabraser" bei meinem neuen Canyon gewundert, dass da nix dabei ist und hab auf der Hotline erfahren: Diese Service-Kits sind nur bei einem Einzelteilkauf dabei und nicht bei Kompletträdern.
> Hier wird also ähnlich wie bei den FOX Gabeln gespart - Kashima-Beschichtung gibt es genauso nur wie das Kit der Reverb für Aftermarket-Kunden. Um fair zu sein, da Zahlt man dann aber auch mehr dafür...
> 
> Könnte vielleicht jemand mal noch ein paar Fahrwerks-Abstimmungen als Anhaltspunkt posten? Auch was die Gabel betrifft, da gibt es ja immerhin 4 Parameter zum verstellen... Danke


 
stimmt, habe die Stütze einzeln gekauft.
Gab es letzten Monat bei Bike24 für 199 


----------



## biker1200 (21. Februar 2011)

napstarr schrieb:


> Naja wenn du z.B. 40% Sag hast ist schon klar dass es wackelt - das meine ich mit "gut abgestimmt"
> 
> Du sagst du musst ab 22% Steigung absenken, vorher schreibste aber du musst die
> "Gabel laufend absenken damit das Vorderrad nicht steigt."
> ...



Ich knabbere mich ja langsam an das AM ran, darum werde ich im uphill auch besser und senke nicht mehr jedes mal ab, aber an einigen stellen geht es nun nicht anders, ok vielleicht auch noch nicht ;-) Yepp, 22 % sind verdammt viel...ich hasse das auch ;-) Darf ich mal fragen, wieviel bar ihr im hinteren Dämpfer habt? Bei 92 KG habe ich 10,5 drin, aber der SAG liegt immer noch bei ca 30%. Vielleicht liegt es da dran? Aber noch mehr reinpumpen? Macht das Sinn, oder wird das Bike dann zu hart? 


Fragen über Fragen 

Zu den Beulenseuche im Rahmen ... bis jetzt keine, der 2011 Rehmen wurde ja überarbeitet.


----------



## hobel007 (21. Februar 2011)

Wow,
erstmal vielen Dank für eure Meinungen .Ich bin vor ca 2.Wochen bei 
Canyon gewesen und konnte das AM 2011 und das XC 2010 probe 
fahren.Das XC hat mir schon besser gefallen, aber ich möchte mein Hardtail
(Stevens Wave) auch behalten und überlege ob ich mit dem AM nicht doch besser aufgestellt bin. Eine Reverb oder Dämpferschnickschnack brauche ich nicht, also würde mir das Am 7.0 doch reichen. Ich mache mir nur 
sorgen um die Laufräder (DT Swiss gegen 95kg Kampfgewicht). Die Mavic Crossride am "Wave" haben bis jetzt alles mitgemacht. Die DT Swiss      AM 1800 sind glaube ich, nur bis 90Kg freigegeben oder?


----------



## biker1200 (22. Februar 2011)

...also ich möchte die Reverb nicht mehr missen, einfach geil.


----------



## Markdierk (22. Februar 2011)

versenkbare kannst ja jederzeit nachkaufen, das sollte ja kein problem sein. da gibts testsieger für 150 euro. (ohne remote aber wer braucht das schon )


----------



## biker1200 (22. Februar 2011)

ohne remote kommt mir gar nicht in die Tüte, da kann man ja direkt bei ner normalen bleiben ... und kabelbinder ums Oberrohr auch nicht.
Aber jedem das seine. 

...kann mir jemand die Frage zur Dämpfereinstellung beantworten? #231


----------



## litefreak (22. Februar 2011)

Grob: bei 92kg und einem Nerve AM kannst Du in den Dämpfer ruhig um die 15 Bar reingeben.
Und mach Dir keine sorgen, der Hinterbau wird dadurch bei 92kg nicht zu hart!
(Zur Info: Laut Fox ist der Dämpfer bis 20 Bar zugelassen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (22. Februar 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> ohne remote kommt mir gar nicht in die Tüte, da kann man ja direkt bei ner normalen bleiben ... und kabelbinder ums Oberrohr auch nicht.
> Aber jedem das seine.
> 
> ...kann mir jemand die Frage zur Dämpfereinstellung beantworten? #231


 
schau mal in die Fox CD,
da steht eigentlich alles gut beschrieben.
ich habe beim AM so 12-14mm Sag gefahren bei 92kg.
kommt auch son bischen auf deine Fahrweise an, für Touren halt
etwas plüschiger, oder wenn du zB. vom Garagendach droppst 
etwas straffer, damit der Dämpfer nicht durchschlägt.


----------



## litefreak (22. Februar 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> damit der Dämpfer nicht durchschlägt.


Das war bei mir im Endeffekt das Einstellungsargument.


----------



## biker1200 (22. Februar 2011)

Dankeschön 
Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich in die Cd nicht reingeschaut habe. Habe ich gerade auch erst gefunden die CD.
Dank Euch habe ich jetzt das richtig eingestellt.... exakt 15 bar = 12mm SAG. Mit den Bikeklamotten und Camelbak kommt ja noch was drauf an Kilos. Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass es sich nicht wie ein HT fährt .. *scherz*
Danke @ slackfreak & criscross


----------



## litefreak (23. Februar 2011)

@biker1200: Nimm bei der ersten Tour deine Dämpferpumpe einfach mit. Sollte Dir Eistellung nicht zusagen (schlägt durch/nutzt nicht den ganzen Federweg etc.) dann kannst Du ja noch nachregulieren.


----------



## biker1200 (23. Februar 2011)

Schon eingepackt


----------



## reinig (24. Februar 2011)

Habe heute mein AM 7.0 bekommen. Und auch schon zusammengebaut.

Schwarz, Größe L und es passt (186cm, Schritt 90cm)

War alles bestend verpackt, vorgeschmiert. Jetzt warte ich noch auf meine Reverb (sollte morgen eintreffen), dann steht der ersten Ausfahrt am Sa nichts mehr im Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1200 (25. Februar 2011)

der kollege, der mich angemailt hat .. deine Mailaddy scheint nicht zu stimmen, die hier hiterlegt ist, bekomme immer :
A message that you sent could not be delivered to one or more of
its recipients. The following addresses failed:

zurück, würde gerne Antworten.


----------



## Julian0o (26. Februar 2011)

Mal ne Frage, will die Reverb zum Nachrüsten bestellen. Ich brauch die Universelle Version für mein AM7 oder? Oder die Matchmaker X Ausführung?

EDIT: Hab mal gegoogled: Versteh ich jetzt so das ich meine Avid Elixir 5 und die Reverb Remote zusammen befestigen kann, richtig?


----------



## biker1200 (26. Februar 2011)

yepp, sieht aber bescheiden aus wenn de das mit dem anderen TEil montierst, glaube Trigger nennt man das, da die Schelle komplett dran bleibt.


----------



## Bergabraser (26. Februar 2011)

So, ich komme gerade von meiner ersten Tour seit 10 Tagen wieder, in denen ich null Zeit dafür hatte. Und in den 5 Stunden, die ich bei geilstem Wetter und Wegen, die besser werden, gefahren bin, hatte ich einige Zeit nachzudenken. (Ok, wenn ich nicht grad mit meinem Kollegen Blödsinn gequasselt hab  )

Da hier bestimmt auch viele mitlesen, die sich überlegen ein Nerve AM zu kaufen, möchte ich berichten: Wir sind heute viele schnelle, anspruchsvolle (SG 2+) Trails gefahren und ich bin recht rabiat gefahren, Drops und Sprünge eingestreut. Außerdem einmal die Bahn der Downhiller runter. Alles problemlos. Zugegeben, die präparierte Strecke bin ich mit Bedacht gefahren, da fahren die Bomber in einem Rutsch durch, aber selbst bei den heftigen Wurzelteppichen oder  (schnellen bis ein Meter hohen) Drops kann man fahren. Langsamer -ja. Aber absteigen, das Rad kann es nicht? Nein.

Also mein Fazit: Für die Naturtrails ist es einfach genial. Ich bin einige Räder aller "Klassen" Probe gefahren, aber am meisten Spaß hab ich mit dem Nerve. Nicht zu vergessen: Zu viel FW macht die Winkel flach und die Räder träger.
Vielleicht schiele ich irgendwann mal zu einem Enduro, das Votec V.SX  oder das Canyon Strive (wenn es etabliert ist!) sind interessant, für das  was ich beschrieben habe und noch ein bisschen mehr (dann aber langsamer), geht das Nerve AM gut.  Ich denke da spielt aber rein, dass ich fertig 65kg wiege, keine Ahnung wie es sich bspw. mit 100+ kg anfühlt.
Tipp: Bashguard und Kefü. Jetzt muss nur noch meine Reverb wieder heim kommen 

Zuletzt: Sagen zwei DH' ler zu mir. Joa, damit kannste ja auch MAL runter fahren. Vorsichtig halt. Auf ihrer Strecke stimmt das. Ich möchte denen nicht ihren Sinn absprechen, faszinierend finde ich es alle mal und mit so einem Rad fahren macht super Spaß. Aber dafür kann ich auch mehrmals runter fahren, weil ich hoch nicht den Bus brauche oder schieben muss, ggf. Gabel runter, auf der Forstautobahn Lockout rein und ab dafür.

Das ist vielleicht das Motto: Draufsetzen und ab dafür


----------



## Julian0o (26. Februar 2011)

Danke Bergabraser. So seh ichs auch. Für wälder und Alpen gibts nix besseres. Ein dh hobel braucht man nur wenn man auf speed und zeit dh strecken mit dicken drops auf dauer fahren will! Wer nicht mit fullspeed über mamutwurzeln heizt oder 3 meter drops ins flat macht wird ein am schwer zerlegen.


----------



## 2slow4U (26. Februar 2011)

*zustimm*!!!


----------



## biker1200 (26. Februar 2011)

2slow4U schrieb:


> *zustimm*!!!



dito


----------



## Bench (27. Februar 2011)

bestätigt mich nochmal darin, mich für ein Nerve AM "vor"-entschieden zu haben, obwohl ich zuerst ein Strive wollte.
Denke das Slide AM140 ist dann nicht viel anders.

ich grübel immernoch.

Muss auch noch dringends bei meinen Kumpels rumfragen, wer ein sram zu testen hat.
Ich finde zu sram vs. Shimano immer nur knackig vs. sanft, aber gibts da noch mehr unterschiede?


----------



## biker1200 (27. Februar 2011)

Bergabraser schrieb:


> Tipp: Bashguard und Kefü.



Moin,

wäre schön, wenn du den Umbau hier Dokumentieren würdest. Inkl der TEile die man benötigt. Will mein Nerve auch darauf umbauen, aber habe davon leider keinen Plan.


----------



## biker1200 (27. Februar 2011)

Denke, dass beide Bikes keine schlechte Wahl sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergabraser (27. Februar 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> Denke, dass beide Bikes keine schlechte Wahl sind.



Meinst das V.SX und das Strive? Fand das Strive kippelig (war aber noch Vorserie und in M, also mir zu groß) -würde es erst mal richtig Test fahren wollen. Auf dem V.SX sitzt man weiter hinten drin. Bei dauerhaft bergauf (mit Kette rechts) ist es schon eine Einschränkung.

Bash und Kefü müsste man haben, hab ich erst mal nur gedacht und sobald ich noch ein bisschen mehr Zeit habe, kommt die Kefü dran. So ist' s nämlich nervtötend. Hab an das gedacht: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=481453&page=10
Oder die von Canyon. Oder die NC-17 Stinger Tensioner. Bash bevor ich in die Alpen fahre. Mit 20-36 oder 24-40 (geht nicht mit der Canyon-Kefü). Fotos kann ich dann stellen. Dauert aber noch...

Wie kann man eigentlich auf ein Wort verlinken? Z.B. auf HIER ?


----------



## biker1200 (27. Februar 2011)

oh, sorry Bergabraser, ich bezog mich auf den Post Nerve oder Slide:



Bench schrieb:


> bestätigt mich nochmal darin, mich für ein Nerve AM "vor"-entschieden zu haben, obwohl ich zuerst ein Strive wollte.
> Denke das Slide AM140 ist dann nicht viel anders.
> 
> ich grübel immernoch.
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis Kefü & Bash


----------



## biker-tim (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bin kurz davor mir ein AM 6.0 zu bestellen. Hab aber noch einige Fragen die ihr mir vielleicht beantworten könnt:

--> Hat der 2011er Rahmen ein Tretlagergewinde oder PressFit?

--> Wie ist der Umwerfer montiert? Sieht mir ganz nach E-Type aus?

--> Bin mir bei der Rahmengröße noch nicht ganz sicher. PPS sagt bei 182cm Körpergröße und 86 Schritt Größe M. Der freundliche Canyon Mitarbeiter am Telefon hat mir zu L geraten. Ich selber tendiere auch zu L da ich die Stütze auf keinen Fall auf den letzten cm rausziehen will. Was meint ihr?

Gruß Timo


----------



## TomSpeci (27. Februar 2011)

Servus, habe seit Samstag das AM 6 in größe L. Bin 1.84 mit 85 Schrittlänge und habe L. Passt sehr gut. Das Tretlager ist mit Gewinde ind der Umwerfer ist Direktmount.


----------



## biker-tim (27. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Superschnelle Antwort!!!

Werd dann auch das L bestellen. Bedeutet Direktmount mit diesem E-Type-Bügel der noch am Tretlager mitbefestigt wird und zusätzlich am Sitzrohr verschraubt wird? Oder wird der Umwerfer nur am Sitzrohr befestigt?

Danke!

Gruß Timo


----------



## ham81 (27. Februar 2011)

will mir wahrscheinlich das 8er bestellen. größe 186cm, schrittlänge 90cm. laut pps L, aber wohl an der grenze zu xl...will die sattelstütze auch nicht so wahnsinnig weit rausschaun lassen. was meint ihr ?


----------



## 2slow4U (27. Februar 2011)

ham81 schrieb:


> will mir wahrscheinlich das 8er bestellen. größe 186cm, schrittlänge 90cm. laut pps L, aber wohl an der grenze zu xl...will die sattelstütze auch nicht so wahnsinnig weit rausschaun lassen. was meint ihr ?



Ich bin 189cm mit 89er SL und L passt mir super, ich glaub XL wär mir zu lang... (hab ich aber auch nicht getestet)


----------



## Bench (27. Februar 2011)

Ich denke ich muss einfach mal bei Canyon anrufen und da mal ein paar Fragen stellen 
Nur Tagsüber hab ich immer ganz schlecht Zeit 

KeFü würd mich auch noch interessieren, aber die Bionicon schaut mir so windig aus...
hmmm, mal sehn.


----------



## Sarrois (28. Februar 2011)

biker-tim schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin kurz davor mir ein AM 6.0 zu bestellen. Hab aber noch einige Fragen die ihr mir vielleicht beantworten könnt:
> 
> ...


 
Hi Timo,

bin auch 1,82m und hab Schrittlänge 84cm, PPS sagt M,
bin mir aber auch noch nicht sicher
Kumpel fährt ein Cube Stereo in 20",
darauf fühl ich mich als AM-Fahrer nicht wohl
Bin total verwirrt...............
Werd aber eher zu M tendieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hypocrisy76 (28. Februar 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Hi Timo,
> 
> bin auch 1,82m und hab Schrittlänge 84cm, PPS sagt M,
> bin mir aber auch noch nicht sicher
> ...


 
Das Cube Stereo ist von der Geometrie her etwas gedrungener, man kann wahrscheinlich das 20er von Cube mit dem M von Canyon vergleichen.
Bin auch schon das Cube Stereo in 18" und in 20" probegefahren und vom Gefühl her eher zum 20" tendiert. (1,80m und Schrittlänge 84 cm)


----------



## giovanni10 (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin  1,81m Groß und habe eine Schrittlänge 86cm, PPS sagt Große M, PPS sagt Größe L bei einer Schrittlänge von 87 cm.
Ich habe mich für die Größe M entschieden und bin sehr zufrieden. Die Rock ShoxReverb Variosattelstütze ist auch nicht so weit ausgefahren (Klemmung), dass ich mir irgendwelche sorgen machen muss. Für mich ist die Größe M die richtige Wahl.


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. Februar 2011)

Welche Reverb hast Du verbaut? Lang oder kürzer? Ich habe die selbe Schrittlänge wie Du und auch in M bestellt. Allerdings ein Torque Alpinist.


----------



## giovanni10 (28. Februar 2011)

Es wurde die lange Version 420mm von canyon verbaut. Das was ich bis jetzt so gesehen habe, verbaut canyon nur die 420mm Sattelstütze.


----------



## reinig (28. Februar 2011)

ham81 schrieb:


> will mir wahrscheinlich das 8er bestellen. größe 186cm, schrittlänge 90cm. laut pps L, aber wohl an der grenze zu xl...will die sattelstütze auch nicht so wahnsinnig weit rausschaun lassen. was meint ihr ?



ich bin auch 186cm mit schrittlänge 90. Seit vergangener woche bin ich besitzer eines AM in L. Passt super.

Auf den Gabelschaft gemessen steht die Satteloberkante gerade mal 10cm über.

ReiniG


----------



## Julian0o (28. Februar 2011)

giovanni10 schrieb:


> Es wurde die lange Version 420mm von canyon verbaut. Das was ich bis jetzt so gesehen habe, verbaut canyon nur die 420mm Sattelstütze.



Ich habe bei Canyon angerufen und mir wurde gesagt die verbauen die 380mm Version...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1200 (28. Februar 2011)

Tja, was stimmt denn wohl? 
Aussage, oder Internetbeschreibung?


----------



## Komodo3000 (1. März 2011)

giovanni10 schrieb:


> Es wurde die lange Version 420mm von canyon verbaut. Das was ich bis jetzt so gesehen habe, verbaut canyon nur die 420mm Sattelstütze.



THX! 

Kannst Du abschätzen, ob die 380er Dir auch gereicht hätte, oder wäre der Verstellbereich da zu gering bei M-Rahmen und SL 86?
Will mein Alpinist über kurz oder lang nämlich auch mit einer Reverb ausstatten und bin noch nicht sicher, welche es werden soll.


----------



## Bergabraser (1. März 2011)

Ich hab die 380er. Rahmengröße S.

@BikeMike78
Torque und Nerve AM kannste eh nicht gleich setzten, das Torque hat 30mm weniger Sitzrohrlänge. Musste die wieder drauf rechnen... naja, wirst Dir schon mehr Gedanken gemacht haben, als ich mal eben. Vielleicht aber besser wenn Du die 420er bestelltst, statt erst die 380er zu verkratzen und dann stellt sich der Händler quer... my2cents.

'n Freund hat sich mal die Beine rasiert und das gewogen: 4.5g. Dann hat er sich errechnet, was es wohl bringen würde, wenn er komplett kahl wäre...
Mir fällt' s schwer richtig davon weg zu kommen aber ein paar (hundert) Gramm Unterschied merk ich meist nicht. Und während der Fahrt wird jede Gewichtsersparnis durch Schlamm zunichte gemacht. Ich trage aktiv die Berge der Umgebung ab. Stück für Stück 

Gruß


----------



## Komodo3000 (2. März 2011)

Danke, Bergabraser.


----------



## Wassertrinker (2. März 2011)

Bench schrieb:


> bestätigt mich nochmal darin, mich für ein Nerve AM "vor"-entschieden zu haben, obwohl ich zuerst ein Strive wollte.
> [...]QUOTE]
> 
> Mir geht es ähnlich. Das Bauchgefühl sagte "Strive" aber nach einer Probefahrt gefiel mir die Agilität des Nerve AM besser.
> ...


----------



## ohschda (2. März 2011)

Bench schrieb:


> Ich denke ich muss einfach mal bei Canyon anrufen und da mal ein paar Fragen stellen
> Nur Tagsüber hab ich immer ganz schlecht Zeit
> 
> KeFü würd mich auch noch interessieren, aber die Bionicon schaut mir so windig aus...
> hmmm, mal sehn.



Hab bisher noch nix schlechtes über die Canyon Kettenführung gelesen. Selbst noch nie probiert, da Hammerschmidt. Daher ohne Gewähr.

Edit: Der Link für faule

http://www.canyon.com/zubehoer/artikel.html?ac=Z04_06


----------



## Bench (2. März 2011)

ohschda schrieb:


> Hab bisher noch nix schlechtes über die Canyon Kettenführung gelesen. Selbst noch nie probiert, da Hammerschmidt. Daher ohne Gewähr.
> 
> Edit: Der Link für faule
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/zubehoer/artikel.html?ac=Z04_06



Ich sagte nix von Canyon, sondern Bionicon 

Die Canyon ist ja nur für 2fach bis 36er.
Ich will erstmal auf 3fach bleiben.

Naja, vielleicht brauch ich sowas auch garnicht. Hatte nur mit dem alten Kona ein paarmal Chainsuck und runterfallen der Kette, aber da ist auch ne billige Kurbel verbaut und ich war immer zu faul den Umwerfer sauber einzustellen 

Da bei uns noch viel Schnee liegt und ich Sommer/Schönwetterfahrer bin, befasse ich mich eigentlich noch garnicht wirklich mit dem Thema


----------



## CoAXx (3. März 2011)

//update
Was haltet ihr von der Farbe orange metallic? Würde gerne mal ein "real life" Bild dieser Farbe sehen, weiß jmd. ob es in Koblenz so zu sehen ist? (Google lieferte mir kein echtes Bild)


----------



## Metty (3. März 2011)

Ist erstens ein 2009er Modell und zweitens der Braunton ("Copper Metallic").


----------



## CoAXx (3. März 2011)

danke, stimmt. Habe nun eines gefunden in Copper 2011er, diese Fabre meinte ich eigentlich, die mir gefällt, war also mein Irrtum! http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/831723


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metty (3. März 2011)

Äähm, das sollte die gleiche Fabe sein... 

Das ist orange




Habe ich bei User "IcaroZero" über SuFu gefunden.


----------



## Metty (3. März 2011)

.


----------



## Humito (3. März 2011)

CoAXx schrieb:


> danke, stimmt. Habe nun eines gefunden in Copper 2011er, diese Fabre meinte ich eigentlich, die mir gefällt, war also mein Irrtum! http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/831723



Ich war letzten Samstag bei Canyon, da stand da ein AM 7.0 in Copper..


----------



## indian66 (3. März 2011)

Humito schrieb:


> Ich war letzten Samstag bei Canyon, da stand da ein AM 7.0 in Copper..



und? War es eher braun oder eher orange?


----------



## Humito (3. März 2011)

Ganz klar ein braun Ton. Ich finde aber auch das die Farbe auf der Canyon seite gut zu erkennen ist. Sieht so ein bissl aus wie das BMW braun in dem jetzt fast jeder neue BMW rumfährt.


----------



## indian66 (4. März 2011)

Hat schon Jemand den DT AM 1800 Laufradsatz gewogen (ohne Reifen)?
(Hab gestern nun auch ein AM 8.0 bestellt, trotz "sofort lieferbar" dauerts ja offenbar 10-14 Tage grrrrr.)


----------



## ham81 (4. März 2011)

kann mir jemand sagen, was die verbaute reverb für nen durchmesser hat ?


----------



## Humito (4. März 2011)

ham81 schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen, was die verbaute reverb für nen durchmesser hat ?



http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...es_id=10&supportcenter_articles_id=151&page=1


----------



## Humito (4. März 2011)

Warum verkaufste eigentlich den ganzen Kram, da hätteste ja direkt ein 7.0 holen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ham81 (4. März 2011)

danke !
wollte nicht auf die schaltung verzichten und nehme bremsen, stütze von meinem alten


----------



## Humito (4. März 2011)

Ah, ok. Stell mal Bilder rein wenn du fertig bist.


----------



## indian66 (5. März 2011)

Mir fällt gerade auf, dass in der Ausstattungsliste ein XTR Umwerfer aufgeführt ist, auf den Detailfoto aber ein XT abgebildet ist.
Was ist denn tatsächlich verbaut?


----------



## Humito (5. März 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Hat schon Jemand den DT AM 1800 Laufradsatz gewogen (ohne Reifen)?
> (Hab gestern nun auch ein AM 8.0 bestellt, trotz "sofort lieferbar" dauerts ja offenbar 10-14 Tage grrrrr.)



Hab mein AM 8.0 am Mittwoch bestellt, laut eMail Lieferung in der 11. Woche. Heute habe ich die Bestätigung bekommen das mein Rad fertig ist, ich geh´s die Tage abholen  
Wird bei dir auch flotter gehen.


----------



## indian66 (5. März 2011)

Noch ´ne Frage:
möchte gerne 2x10 Kurbeln mit 26/38 montieren,
kann ich da wohl den vorh. XTR Umwerfer weiterbenutzen/Läßt der sich ummontieren für den kleineren Kettenblattø?


----------



## ham81 (5. März 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade auf, dass in der Ausstattungsliste ein XTR Umwerfer aufgeführt ist, auf den Detailfoto aber ein XT abgebildet ist.
> Was ist denn tatsächlich verbaut?



verbaut ist xtr !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ham81 (5. März 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Hat schon Jemand den DT AM 1800 Laufradsatz gewogen (ohne Reifen)?
> (Hab gestern nun auch ein AM 8.0 bestellt, trotz "sofort lieferbar" dauerts ja offenbar 10-14 Tage grrrrr.)



meins war auch innerhalb von 3 (!) tagen da. die laufräder wiegen ca.1865g


----------



## OerdiYJ (6. März 2011)

Hallo Bikefreunde

12.02.2011-14.00 Uhr Abgeholt
Mein 8.0 und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike








Gruß Oerdi


----------



## zwecky (6. März 2011)

Hallo Oerdi,

ist das ein L? Auf welche Schrittlänge ist der Sattel auf dem Bild eingestellt?

Grüße,

Zwecky


----------



## biker1200 (6. März 2011)

Glückwunsch, feines Bike


----------



## OerdiYJ (6. März 2011)

zwecky schrieb:


> Hallo Oerdi,
> 
> ist das ein L? Auf welche Schrittlänge ist der Sattel auf dem Bild eingestellt?
> 
> ...


 

Hy Zwecky

Ist ein L und meine Schrittlänge ist 83 cm.
Der Sattel steht aber höher,
wenn ich damit zur Arbeit fahre hab ich das äussere Sattelrohr
etwas weiter raus ,damit sie nicht ganz ausgefahren ist.
Auf dem bild ist sie ganz raus weil ein Freund das mit der verstellung 
mal sehen wollte.
Die Schrittlänge währe jetzt ca. 95cm.

Gruss Oerdi


----------



## zwecky (6. März 2011)

OerdiYJ schrieb:


> Hy Zwecky
> 
> Ist ein L und meine Schrittlänge ist 83 cm.
> Der Sattel steht aber höher,
> ...



Danke - dann kann ich mit meinen 92 cm SL ja ganz getrost über ein L nachdenken!


----------



## indian66 (7. März 2011)

Sehe gerade, der Rahmen hat ISCG 05 Aufnahme?
Was ist denn das? 
Betrifft das nur die Kettenführung/Hammerschmidt?

Innenlagergewinde ist doch Standard/BSA oder?


----------



## Bench (8. März 2011)

Wie befürchtet will mir Canyon kein schwarzes Rad mit schwarzer Gabel verkaufen 

Wird dann wohl doch ein Radon Slide werden 
Die Votec gefallen auch, sind aber zu teuer. Das Fatmodul Ant gefällt mir garnicht und Rose verbaut Formula RX, von denen man ja nur schlechtes hört. Sonstige Vorschläge?


----------



## indian66 (8. März 2011)

Meine  Innenlagerfrage ist geklärt,
nun zum Umwerfer:
Ist der XTR Werfer ein E-type oder direct mount?
Wer weiß was? oder kann mal ein Foto machen?

Habe schon eine SRAM 2x10 Kurbel da liegen, 
die für 68 und 73mm Rahmenbreite passend ist, 
bei 73mm muß man die zwei Distanzscheiben weglassen.
Problem: der e-type- Bügel passt dann nicht mehr dazwischen...


----------



## stareye (8. März 2011)

Bench schrieb:


> Wie befürchtet will mir Canyon kein schwarzes Rad mit schwarzer Gabel verkaufen
> 
> Wird dann wohl doch ein Radon Slide werden
> Die Votec gefallen auch, sind aber zu teuer. Das Fatmodul Ant gefällt mir garnicht und Rose verbaut Formula RX, von denen man ja nur schlechtes hört. Sonstige Vorschläge?



hol dir doch einfach eines mit ner weissen gabel und verkaufe die gabel dann bei ebay oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (9. März 2011)

schonmal geschaut, was die Gabel im Aftermarket kostet?
außerdem will ich am neuen Bike nicht gleich rumschrauben.


----------



## Bench (9. März 2011)

Ach, ich hab mich jetzt fÃ¼r das Radon Slide AM140 8.0 entschieden. Das kostet 100â¬ mehr als das Nerve AM 6.0, dafÃ¼r sind bessere Bremsen, bessere LRS und Syntace Parts dabei. Und die Rocket Rons stÃ¶ren mich nicht, die werden auf den Touren, bis ich in Form bin, runtergerubbelt und dann kommen eh Maxxis Ignitor, Advantage oder Ardent drauf, mal sehen.

Muss nur noch vom alten Kona Bilder machen, und in den Bikemarkt reinstellen


----------



## fo-le-fou (9. März 2011)

Also gerade den Kontrast fand ich an dem Rad so sexy. 
Naja, aber Geschmackssache, sagte der Affe als er in die Seife biss.


----------



## Bench (9. März 2011)

Wohl wieder umentschieden.

Radon hat keine ISCG Aufnahme und hinten IS2000 Bremssockel, außerdem offene Zugeverlegung. Ich glaub dann leb ich lieber mit ner weißen Gabel, oder kauf mir mal ne Dose mattschwarz und lackier die um, Decals sollte man ja irgendwoher kriegen 

jaja, nicht einfach mit mir. Ihr solltet mich mal erleben, wenn ich neue Schuhe brauch


----------



## indian66 (9. März 2011)

Nochmal zurück zu meiner Frage:

Ist der XTR (oder XT) Umwerfer ein E-type und wenn ja, wie ist er befestigt?
Direkt mittels zwei Schrauben am Sitzrohr, oder an der Innenlagerschale?
Wer weiß was? oder kann mal ein Foto machen?


----------



## Julian0o (9. März 2011)

Bench schrieb:


> Ich glaub dann leb ich lieber mit ner weißen Gabel...



Wir fühlen alle mit dir. Denn wir wissen alle, dein Leid ist groß und es wird dich viel Kraft kosten diese Schande an Design zu ertragen! 

Die Macht sei mit dir!


----------



## Bench (9. März 2011)

Vielleicht gewöhne ich mich ja dran, und lackiere stattdessen den Rahmen in weiß um


----------



## Bonvivant (10. März 2011)

Hallo Forum,

vorab: Bergabraser ruht, ich hab mich umgetauft. 
Passt besser der Name.

Wisst ihr schon das neueste: Die andere Bike-Bravo hat einen AM Test gemacht...mit Nerve AM (und Slide). Kritik am Nerve: zu flacher Sitzwinkel, bissel schwer (das 9.0 HS mit 13.5kg), ansonsten sehr gut. Testsieger war...das Slide...wobei: Offene Züge, dämliche Reifen, und der Test in einer Austattung, die es (offiziell) so nicht gibt.
However, ich tausch mein Nerve nicht um.

Wenigstens gibt' s hier was zu lachen. Schön reingeschaut zu haben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bitte weiter belustigen. Ich hab' s nötig


----------



## indian66 (10. März 2011)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Die andere Bike-Bravo


 

find´ich gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hypocrisy76 (10. März 2011)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> vorab: Bergabraser ruht, ich hab mich umgetauft.
> Passt besser der Name.
> ...


 
Das Slide wurde ja auch als 2011er Modell zur Bewertung geschickt und nicht das Foreseason Modell, das noch auf der Homepage zu sehen ist....


----------



## wildkater (11. März 2011)

Kann jemand einen Fahrbericht vom Nerve mit HS liefern?
Mich würde in erster Linie ein Erfahrungsbericht von der aktuellen Hammerschmidt interssieren...


----------



## wildermarkus (11. März 2011)

Ist vielleicht auch besser!

Das Strive dauert noch!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=497776&page=9


----------



## litefreak (11. März 2011)

wildkater schrieb:


> aktuellen Hammerschmidt interssieren



die ist doch noch die selbe wie 2009, oder hat sich da was getan?


----------



## Wassertrinker (11. März 2011)

wildkater schrieb:


> Kann jemand einen Fahrbericht vom Nerve mit HS liefern?
> Mich würde in erster Linie ein Erfahrungsbericht von der aktuellen Hammerschmidt interssieren...



Ich habe es seit heute. Bei einer kleinen Probefahrt durch die Stadt und über ein paar Treppen bin ich hoch zufrieden!

Sehr wendig, beim Reintreten gehts ab wie Schmitts Katze!
Die HS arbeitet bisher top! Funktion ist echt prima!

Ich bin zuvor jahrelang eine Rohloff gefahren - wenn man die gewöhnt ist, ist die HS auch im Overdrive-Modus ruhig wie Sonntags in der Kirche!


----------



## wildkater (12. März 2011)

Wassertrinker schrieb:


> Ich habe es seit heute. Bei einer kleinen Probefahrt durch die Stadt und über ein paar Treppen bin ich hoch zufrieden!
> 
> Sehr wendig, beim Reintreten gehts ab wie Schmitts Katze!
> Die HS arbeitet bisher top! Funktion ist echt prima!
> ...


Danke für die Info. Über ein kleines Feedback nach einer längeren Tour würde ich mich freuen!
Fotos wären auch ned schlecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (13. März 2011)

sorry wenn ich den threat missbrauche. mag mir jemand(der zeit hat uns lust sein wissen weiterzugeben ) als pn mal ein paar tips geben, wie  kurz  (kleines geld) oder langfristig(etwas mehr geld ) so ein am 7.0 sinnvoll aufmöbeln kann (abgesehen von der sattelstütze?)

Läufräder, näben etc etc  dankööö

noch zum topic ansich.

ich mag die kombination mit der weißen gabel. slide käme für mich aus diversen gründen nicht in frage. ich vfind allein die hässliche zugverlegung am slide würde mich niemals zum slide greifen lassen.
ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem am 7.0 mir gefällt auch das rahmendesign, sieht hochwertig aus 
leider knarzt mein sattel, das muss ich mal noch in angriff nehmen.


----------



## hobel007 (13. März 2011)

Mahlzeit,
da ich mich nicht zwischen XC und AM entscheiden kann ,aber
immer mehr in richtung AM komme (ich verspreche mir etwas mehr Stabilität) habe ich mal eine frage, an die Jungs die schon auf Tour mit Ihrem 2011 AM wahren:
Habt Ihr die Gabel oft absenken müßen, an steilen Anstiegen? Einige von euch sind ja vom Hardtail auf das AM gewechselt, habt Ihr große unterschiede zb. auf eurer Hausstrecke festgestellt?
Meine Hausrunde(40 km) , geht etwa gut über die hälfte Bergauf
und ich hätte keine Lust ständig an der Gabel rumzustellen.
Bei den Reifen 2,4 vs. 2,25 bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, ob gut oder schlecht (Rollwiderstand und so...).
Würde mich über eure Meinugen freuen!


----------



## Bonvivant (13. März 2011)

@Markdierk

Ich find die Investition in LR immer gut...auch wenn Du dann ab ca. 400â¬, z.B. fÃ¼r eine Flow Kombination los wirst, die Du schlauchlos fahren kannst. Genial.
(Hab eine Tune/Flow Kombo: Sitzt fett, keine LÃ¶cher, keine DurchschlÃ¤ge, toll verarbeitet, ein halbes Kilo leichter trotz Fatal Berts) Physikalisch (und damit objektiv) spart es nicht viel Energie, aber subjektiv  Ich denke es liegt an den deutlich niedrigeren KreiselkrÃ¤ften, das ganze Rad wirkt wendiger.
Und es ist handgemacht, mit viel Liebe...

Normalerweise auch immer Reifen...aber die Kombo FA/NN ist nicht schlecht. Je nachdem was man fÃ¤hrt FA/FA oder NN/NN. Oder einen anderen Hersteller. Aber da bin ich nicht besonders bewandert und kann nur nachplappern, was andere sagen.

FÃ¼r weniger Geld bekommst Du die KefÃ¼ von Bionicon. Ich hab sie noch nicht, hol sie mir aber, denn dann ist Ruhe. FÃ¼r knapp 40â¬ biste dabei. Oder Selbstbau.
'n Bash, wenn Du verblockte Sachen (Alpen) fÃ¤hrst. Aber mit Kettenblatt-Umbau kostet Dich das ca. 100â¬...

DarÃ¼ber hinaus investier ich nur noch in Equipment. ErhÃ¶ht den Komfort (in vielerlei Hinsicht) deutlich spÃ¼rbar 

GruÃ


----------



## Markdierk (13. März 2011)

@hoebel

Ich bin dieses Jahr schon rel. viel gefahren und benutzte die Abesenkung eigentlich nicht.
Ich bin noch nicht das Maxmimum an Steigung bergauf gefahren, da wirst du sie vielleicht schätzen, aber auch schon einige Trails die ich runter gerasselt bin, direkt wieder hoch und das lief super ohne Absenkung.
Darüber hinaus, empfinde ich das nicht als wirklich störend, das "Gefummel" an der Gabel. Hört man immer wieder. Naja 1 mal drehen, einfedern und fertig. Aufwändig find ich das nicht und wie gesagt, man kommt auch mit 150mm Travel fast alles problemlos hoch.

Zu den Reifen kann ich dir wenig sagen, können dir vielleicht andre mit mehr Erfahrung helfen, jedoch fand ich den Unterschied (komme von NN 2,25 HT) im Rollverhalten nicht gravierend. Einem AM fehlt glaube ich ganz klar die Antrittsstärke, find ich aber ned schlimm. Haut man n weng mehr Druck in die Federelemente und die Beine werden darüber hinaus auch nochn weng mehr trainiert. Solange du kein Race mitmachst alles locker durch Mukkies auszugleichen 

@Bon. Vielen Dank, die Kombination hab ich nun öfter gehört, über einen neuen LRS werd ich mir in nem Jahr oder so mal gedanken machen. Werde mein Bike nun auch lieber das ein oder andre mal tunen, als mir nen Neues zu kaufen.


----------



## napstarr (14. März 2011)

Bin mittlerweile auch schon den ein oder anderen Höhenmeter mit meinem 2011er AM gefahren.
Absenkung hab ich nur an sehr steilen Rampen (~ 20%) gebraucht.

Reifen habe ich - da ich erstmal 5-10 km durch die Ebene, teilweise auf Asphalt, rollen muss - auf 2,25 gewechselt.
Die 2,4er rollen auf Asphalt schon wie zwei Säcke voll mit Steinen.
Wenn du wenig bis gar keinen Asphalt fährst kann man die breiten jedoch ohne Probleme drauf lassen.


----------



## litefreak (14. März 2011)

Ich muss zu meinem Hometrail auch um die 10km nur Asphalt zurücklegen. Dabei würde ich nicht sagen, dass ich zwischen 2,4 (aktuell) und 2,25 (früher) einen großen unterschied gespürt habe. Im schlammigen Gefilde bringen die 2,4 aber dafür ein deutlichen Vorteil!


----------



## @ndy (14. März 2011)

wildkater schrieb:


> Kann jemand einen Fahrbericht vom Nerve mit HS liefern?
> Mich würde in erster Linie ein Erfahrungsbericht von der aktuellen Hammerschmidt interssieren...



Kann leider noch nicht viel sagen, ABER ich bin mit der HS voll zufreiden, ist ein echtes COOL TOOL! 

Habe erste zwei Touren gemacht und hoffe auf mehr das Wetter wird ja nur noch besser......

Durch die 10 Ritzel hinten habe ich bis jetzt nicht das "Gefühl" das mir ein Gang von dem "alten System" vorne drei hinten neun fehlt.

Das AM ist im ganzen top für mich, habe noch ein RM Slayer von 2004 und da muss ich schon sagen das ist ein ganz anderes fahren!

Im vergleich kein wippen, super ansprechverhalten und sehr steif!

Ich bin rund um zufreiden! 

Würde ich wieder kaufen......


----------



## Wassertrinker (14. März 2011)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Nerve AM 9.0 HS:
Mir ist soeben nach einer Tour aufgefallen, dass unterhalb des Tretlagers ein Kabel komisch hängt. 
Ich nehme an, es hat eine Funktion, bzw. ist im Originalzustand anders montiert... (es geht um diekurze gebogene herunterhängende Leitung).

Kann mir mal jmd. auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------



## litefreak (14. März 2011)

In deinem Fall hat dieses Kabel keine Funktion.

Bei einer nicht HS Kurbel, hast Du einen Umwerfer, dessen Kabel innerhalb des Unterrohres verlegt wird. Kommt unten kurz raus - in dieses kurzes Kabelstück - und wird dann über ein kleines Loch im Hinterbau nach oben zum Umwerfer weitergeleitet.

Aber wie gesagt, in deinem Fall hat dieses Stückchen Bowdenzughülle nichts zu suchen.


----------



## @ndy (15. März 2011)

slackfreak schrieb:


> In deinem Fall hat dieses Kabel keine Funktion.
> 
> Bei einer nicht HS Kurbel, hast Du einen Umwerfer, dessen Kabel innerhalb des Unterrohres verlegt wird. Kommt unten kurz raus - in dieses kurzes Kabelstück - und wird dann über ein kleines Loch im Hinterbau nach oben zum Umwerfer weitergeleitet.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, in deinem Fall hat dieses Stückchen Bowdenzughülle nichts zu suchen.




Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, denke das das nur drin ist das die Löcher im Rahmen zu sind 

Funktion = 0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## litefreak (15. März 2011)

Zum verschließen der Löcher sollte nicht diese Hülle, sondern ein Stopfen oder ähnliches von Canyon geliefert werden. Frage am besten bei Canyon nach etwas derartigem nach!


----------



## Wassertrinker (15. März 2011)

Danke für die Antworten!
Wenn ich mich nun recht entsinne, war dieses kurze Leitungsstückchen bei der Auslieferung tatsächlich in Löcher gesteckt. Daran haben die dann die Leitung für die HR-Bremse befestigt. 
Scheint allerdings so, dass die kurze Leitung, wenn sie keinen Drahtzug führt, leicht aus ihrer Position rutscht und dann herumbaumelt.


----------



## Sarrois (15. März 2011)

So hab jetzt auch mein Nerve AM bestellt

Wird aber erst KW19 geliefert
Pünktlich nach dem Wochenende im Pfälzer Wald


----------



## Wassertrinker (15. März 2011)

Mmmh, meins war sofort (5 Tage) abholbar.


----------



## biker-tim (15. März 2011)

Hab mein AM heute bekommen. Am Mittwoch bestellt heute da!


----------



## indian66 (16. März 2011)

So, mein AM 8.0 ist gestern endlich aufgeschlagen ( Nach sage und schreibe 14 Tagen!!)
Ganz schÃ¶n schwer im Vergleich zu meinem 8,8kg Scaleâ¦ aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

EDIT: Problem geklÃ¤rt: Brauche den 2-Fach Umwerfer FD-M985-E2

Mein Problem: 
Habe die SRAM X7 kurbel mit 26/39 montiert und bekomme den XTR Umwerfer nun nicht nahe genug an das GroÃe Kettenblatt, also nicht tief genug. 
Die LanglÃ¶cher im Umwerfer reichen nicht.
Hat Jemand nen Trick auf Lager??
Oder brauche ich zwingend den 2-Fach Umwerfer?


----------



## Sarrois (16. März 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> So hab jetzt auch mein Nerve AM bestellt
> 
> Wird aber erst KW19 geliefert
> Pünktlich nach dem Wochenende im Pfälzer Wald


 
1 Stück A1019075
Nerve AM 6.0 Gr. M
mamba green

Lieferung
19 KW 2011


----------



## PiR4Te (16. März 2011)

Die Lieferzeiten sehen beim AM ja ziemlich gut aus, im Vergleich zum Strive... 
Ist anscheinend auch ziemlich von der Farbwahl abhängig.

Wie wärs mal mit ein paar Fotos?!

Gruss


----------



## Julian0o (16. März 2011)

Hiho,

hab jetzt die Reverb dran. Allerdings muss ich glaube ich die Leitung noch weiter kürzen. 
Mein Problem ist das ich nicht genau weis wo die Leitung langlaufen sollte bei eingefahrener Stütze. Wenn ichs nich lang genug mache dann drückt sich die Leitung zwischen Rahmen und Rockerarm.
Deswegen hab ich sie so lang das sie bei eingefahrener Stütze gerade noch auf dem Rockerarm hängt und dann halt nebenher geht. 
Wäre cool wenn einer der die Reverb von Canyon verbaut hat mal ein paar Fotos macht wie die Leitung verlegt ist, am besten ein- und ausgefahren. Dann kann ich das entsprechend anpassen. 

Oder jemand versuchts zu beschreiben 

MfG
Julian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wassertrinker (16. März 2011)

Ich mache morgen mal Bilder und setze sie hier rein (auch bezüglich der Reverb-Leitungsverlegung).


----------



## Andi76 (16. März 2011)

Nach dem ganzen Bestellprozedere beim 7.0 steht plötzlich was von 140mm Federweg da????
Habe nun meine Bestellung abgebrochen und hoffe das mir hier jemand sagen kann wieso. 
Es steht ja eigentlich 150mm Federweg da und dann auf einmal140mm??
Was stimmt nun?
Möchte gern bestellen.


----------



## 2slow4U (16. März 2011)

Der Hinterbau hat 140mm, die Gabel 150...


----------



## Wassertrinker (17. März 2011)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Hiho,
> [...] Wäre cool wenn einer der die Reverb von Canyon verbaut hat mal ein paar Fotos macht wie die Leitung verlegt ist, am besten ein- und ausgefahren. [...]



Mal ein schnelles und verwackeltes Bild mit eingefahrener Sattelstütze. Original Verlegung von Canyon. 
Ich werde die Leitung noch etwas näher Richtung Lenker ziehen. Im ausgefahrenen Zustand könnte sie im Bereich der Sattelklemme noch minimal mehr gespannt sein. 

Alles in Allem ist die Leitung beim Pedalieren mit niedriger Satelstütze aber etwas im Weg.


----------



## prodigy (17. März 2011)

@Wassertrinker
Welche Rahmengröße hast Du?
Die Rahmenfarbe "putty grey" kann ich mir leider immer noch nicht vorstellen. Auf Deinem Foto sieht es etwas blaustichig aus, ist das in natura der Fall?


----------



## dejoule (17. März 2011)

prodigy schrieb:


> @Wassertrinker
> Welche Rahmengröße hast Du?
> Die Rahmenfarbe "putty grey" kann ich mir leider immer noch nicht vorstellen. Auf Deinem Foto sieht es etwas blaustichig aus, ist das in natura der Fall?



sers prodigy,

ich hab seit gestern mein nerve in putty grey. Ich hab mir die Farbe auch erst vor Ort bei Canyon ansehen müssen bevor ich letzte Woche bestellt habe. Die Farbe hat keineswegs einen Blaustich und in vielen Zeitschriften kommt sie auch nicht gut rüber. Selbst auf der Canyon Hompage kann man sie nicht genau sehn. Ich würde sie so beschreiben Elefantengrau.
Hätte mir das Fahrrad nicht gekauft vom Eindruck der Bilder die ich zuvor gesehen habe, doch in Natura sieht es echt super aus.

greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi76 (17. März 2011)

So, bestellt... 7.0 in Copper.

Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Bremsklotz61 (17. März 2011)

Aloha

@wassertrinker. ein besseres Bild wäre schön gewesen... 
ich habe nämlich zwischen weiße und schwarze Pedale hin und her überlegt und mich dann für schwarze entschieden


----------



## Julian0o (17. März 2011)

Danke Wassertrinker, meine Leitung hängt im Moment wesentlich weiter unten. Wird dann aber geändert. 
Die Originale Leitungslänge passt warscheinlich noch nichtmal beim AM in Größe XL. 
Aber besser zu viel dran wie zu wenig. Weil gekürzt werden muss sie sowieso! 
Da gibts übrigens von SRAM super Videos zu auf Youtube!


----------



## xc9 (18. März 2011)

dejoule schrieb:


> sers prodigy,
> 
> ich hab seit gestern mein nerve in putty grey. Ich hab mir die Farbe auch erst vor Ort bei Canyon ansehen müssen bevor ich letzte Woche bestellt habe. Die Farbe hat keineswegs einen Blaustich und in vielen Zeitschriften kommt sie auch nicht gut rüber. Selbst auf der Canyon Hompage kann man sie nicht genau sehn. Ich würde sie so beschreiben Elefantengrau.
> Hätte mir das Fahrrad nicht gekauft vom Eindruck der Bilder die ich zuvor gesehen habe, doch in Natura sieht es echt super aus.
> ...



Kann man das bike bei canyon anschauen ?

Paar Bilder wärn schön , Grüße !


----------



## Wassertrinker (18. März 2011)

Sry, das Bild war eine schnelle Nach-und-Nebelaktion bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen. Ging mir primär um die Leitung der Sattelstütze. 
Man muss sie nicht umbedingt kürzen. Ich habe sie in den Leitungshaltern am Oberrohr einfach etwa weiter zum Lenker geschoben. Denke mal, es macht bei meiner Rahmengröße (M) etwa 2-5cm aus, die man kürzen / schieben kann. 

Ich glaube das 9.0 HS ist im Showroom nicht zu sehen. Als ich vor 14 Tagen da war, war kein Podest für vorgesehen. 
Die Farbe ist eben ein Elefantengrau. Die Beschreibung passt! Evt haben die in Ko aber ein Farbmuster oder so.

Wegen der weisen Gabel habe ich mich für weise Pedale entschieden. Bin aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so der Anbauteile-Fetischist. 

Bessere Bilder kommen die Tage.


----------



## dejoule (18. März 2011)

xc9 schrieb:


> Kann man das bike bei canyon anschauen ?
> 
> Paar Bilder wärn schön , Grüße !



Als ich vor 6 Wochen im Showroom war, stand leider das nerve am 9.0hs noch nicht da. Doch das Yellowstone 5.0 war vor Ort in Putty Grey.
Jetzt allerdings ist es im Showroom zum anschauen und anfassen.
Also falls dus nicht zu weit hast kann ich dir den Tipp geben fahr hin, es lohnt sich. Hab auch die Strecke von 300km einfach auf mich genommen.

Bilder kann ich im Mom leider nicht machen Cam ist defekt


----------



## Kurtchen (18. März 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> So, mein AM 8.0 ist gestern endlich aufgeschlagen ( Nach sage und schreibe 14 Tagen!!)
> Ganz schön schwer im Vergleich zu meinem 8,8kg Scale aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
> 
> EDIT: Problem geklärt: Brauche den 2-Fach Umwerfer FD-M985-E2
> ...


 
@indian66: willkommen im Club  die Bittermark wirst du schon noch hochkommen mit dem Nerve


----------



## indian66 (19. März 2011)

Moin Kurtchen,
Biste heute auch am (edg) start?


----------



## Julian0o (19. März 2011)

Mal ne Frage: Hab jetzt 250 kilometer mit meinem Bike runter. Bremsen sollten also eingefahren sein. Was mir aber auffällt, das die vordere Bremse bei stärkerem Bremsen leicht "rattert". Hört sich an als wären die Bremsbacken leicht uneben oder sowas. (Kann das vielleicht an den Laufrädern liegen das man es dadurch nur mehr hört?)

Und hinten hab ich manchmal nach starkem Bremsen oder nem kleinen Sprung ein geräusch was sich so anhört als würde die Bremsscheibe dann nichtmehr gerade laufen. Ist auch bei höherer Geschwindigkeit mit höherer Frequenz zu hören. Geht dann aber auch wieder weg nach ner Minute oder so. Schnellspanner ist ordentlich fest. Hab ich nochmal überprüft.

Beides hatte ich beim 2010er Nerve nicht. 
Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## litefreak (19. März 2011)

Leichtes "rattern" oder "surren" der Bremse bei stärkerem bremsen aus höherer Geschwindigkeit ist Ok. Dies wird wahrscheinlich durch die eingelassenen Löcher in der Bremsscheibe hervorgerufen.
(Problematisch ist es jedoch, wenn die Bremsbeläge falsch zu der Bremsscheibe positioniert sind, d.h. wenn sie z.B. die Stäben der Bremsscheiben berühren)

Ein so genantes "Klingeln" der Bremsscheiben, welches z.B. von der Geschwindigkeit und Reifenwahl abhängt, ist ebenfalls Ok. Dem entgegenwirken könnte man eventuell mit schwimmenden Bremsscheiben - eine Garantie für Klingelfreiheit ist es jedoch nicht.
(Sofern die Bremsscheibe bei einfach Rotation des Rad in der "Werkstadt" nicht an den Bremsbelägen schleift.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian0o (19. März 2011)

Danke schonmal. Ich werds weiter beobachten!


----------



## Wassertrinker (19. März 2011)

Also, ich habe nochmal mein Nerve AM fotografiert. Für die Leute, die sich wegen dem Lack unschlüssig sind. 

Es ist immer etwas schwer Farben auf Fotos absolut naturgetreu zu treffen. Aber, da die Gabel in real und auf dem Foto weis ist, denke ich, dass ichs ganz gut getreoffen habe. 

Da ich grade dabei war, habe ich noch mein Kona fotografiert. 
Der Vergleich zeigt, dass dieses auf jeden Fall dem elefantengrau noch näher kommt, als das Nerve AM.


----------



## Julian0o (19. März 2011)

Ja das vom Nerve is eher ein Blaugrau. Mir gefällts trotzdem nich obwohl ichs schon in Natura gesehen habe.


----------



## Andi76 (26. März 2011)

Es ist daaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, endlich da.
Wollt die Spezln mal fragen wie es mit dem Luftdruck im Dämpfer auf Dauer aussieht.
Bedingt durch mein "noch" hohes Fahrergewicht habe ich 18bar im Float anstehen, ist das auf die Dauer zuviel? Wenn das Bike ein paar Tage im Keller steht und nicht benutzt wird, sollte man da vielleicht den Druck ablassen???

Noch etwas, an der Gabel ist ja unten rechts in Fahrtrichtung die Zugstufendämpfung, aber was ist das auf der linken Seite?? Schwarzer Prömpel mit goldener Schraube?? Finde da irgendiwe keine Info zu.
So hier noch ein schnelles Bild.


----------



## litefreak (26. März 2011)

Andi76 schrieb:


> Es ist daaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, endlich da.


 Glückwunsch 


> Wollt die Spezln mal fragen wie es mit dem Luftdruck im Dämpfer auf Dauer aussieht.
> Bedingt durch mein "noch" hohes Fahrergewicht habe ich 18bar im Float anstehen, ist das auf die Dauer zuviel?


Nein, Fox hat den Dämpfer bis 20Bar ausgelegt.



> Wenn das Bike ein paar Tage im Keller steht und nicht benutzt wird, sollte man da vielleicht den Druck ablassen???


Nein!



> Noch etwas, an der Gabel ist ja unten rechts in Fahrtrichtung die Zugstufendämpfung, aber was ist das auf der linken Seite?? Schwarzer Prömpel mit goldener Schraube?? Finde da irgendiwe keine Info zu.


Dies ist nur eine Schraube zum Fixieren des Standrohres mit dem Tauchrohr.


----------



## wildkater (26. März 2011)

Andi76 schrieb:


> Es ist daaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, endlich da.


Die Farbe ist echt geil. 
Mir persönlich würden weniger Porno-mäßige schwarze statt weiße Anbauteile + eine schwarze Kurbel besser gefallen. 
Ist aber ein Bike von der Stange und ohehin rein subjektiv und technisch egal - und nimmt auch so nicht den Spaß an der Sache


----------



## Nasenbertram (26. März 2011)

Ich habe da auch ein Problem mit der Bremse.

Bin inzwischen gut 200km mit meinem AM gefahren. Das sollte ja in etwa die Zeit bzw. Strecke sein, nachdem die Bremsen eingefahren sein sollten.

Bei mir ist es so, dass ich das Gefühl habe, dass die Beläge vorne nur an einer Stelle auf der Scheibe gut greifen. (Ca. so: Bremst, bremst nicht, bremst, bremst nicht ......) 
Man hat beim bremsen das Gefühl als wenn die Scheibe einen Schlag hat, oder das die Scheibe an einer Stelle eine rauere Oberfläche hätte. Aber das ist alles nicht so.

Habe gedacht, dass sich das mit der Zeit legt, aber dem ist leider nicht so. Sollte ich Canyon deswegen mal verständigen, oder habt ihr einen Tipp für mich??


----------



## indian66 (26. März 2011)

Nasenbertram schrieb:


> Ich habe da auch ein Problem mit der Bremse.
> 
> Bin inzwischen gut 200km mit meinem AM gefahren. Das sollte ja in etwa die Zeit bzw. Strecke sein, nachdem die Bremsen eingefahren sein sollten.
> 
> ...


Einfach vor der Abfahrt am Berg mal klares Wasser auf Bremse und Scheibe spritzen und vorsichtig runterfahren (und natürlich bremsen)
Dann sollte es eig. besser sein!
Wenn das nix hilft einfach mal Schlamm aus der nächsten Pfütze drauf, das hilft (fast) immer, außer wenn irgendwie öl draufgekommen ist.


----------



## tobone (26. März 2011)

Hat hier jemand ein 9.0 SL und kann u.a. was zu den Laufrädern sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wassertrinker (27. März 2011)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Hab jetzt 250 kilometer mit meinem Bike runter. Bremsen sollten also eingefahren sein. Was mir aber auffällt, das die vordere Bremse bei stärkerem Bremsen leicht "rattert". Hört sich an als wären die Bremsbacken leicht uneben oder sowas. (Kann das vielleicht an den Laufrädern liegen das man es dadurch nur mehr hört?)
> 
> Und hinten hab ich manchmal nach starkem Bremsen oder nem kleinen Sprung ein geräusch was sich so anhört als würde die Bremsscheibe dann nichtmehr gerade laufen. Ist auch bei höherer Geschwindigkeit mit höherer Frequenz zu hören. Geht dann aber auch wieder weg nach ner Minute oder so. Schnellspanner ist ordentlich fest. Hab ich nochmal überprüft.
> 
> ...



Was du noch versuchen könntest, wäre die Löcher der Bremsscheiben zu entgraten und die Kanten der Bremsbeläge brechen.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (27. März 2011)

Wassertrinker schrieb:


> Was du noch versuchen könntest, wäre die Löcher der Bremsscheiben zu entgraten und die Kanten der Bremsbeläge brechen.



Solche Tipps halte ich für einen (vielleicht) Laien fast für gefährlich.

Du solltest erstmal genauer erklären, was beim bremsen passiert. Ich hatte auch mal sowas. An einer Stelle der Scheibe hatte ich eine höhere/niedrigere Reibung als anderswo. 

Versuch mal bevor du ans Material gehst mit Isopropanol und einem Öl-/Fett freien Lappen gründlich zu reinigen. Danach auch evtl. die Beläge checken und mit Isopropanol ausspülen, falls verglast - mit feiner Körnung Schmiergelpapier leicht schleifen.

Bei mir hat damals nur der Wechsel von Belägen und Scheibe geholfen (war aber eine Scheibe von Formula, wo die selbst was am Design geändert haben (2007)).

Good Luck!


ACH JAA, was ich eigentlich wollte: @ Andi: Das Bike sieht designmäßig sehr sehr geil aus! Viel Spass damit..


----------



## Kaltumformer (27. März 2011)

Nasenbertram schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es so, dass ich das Gefühl habe, dass die Beläge vorne nur an einer Stelle auf der Scheibe gut greifen. (Ca. so: Bremst, bremst nicht, bremst, bremst nicht ......)
> Man hat beim bremsen das Gefühl als wenn die Scheibe einen Schlag hat, oder das die Scheibe an einer Stelle eine rauere Oberfläche hätte. Aber das ist alles nicht so.



Mess mal die Dicke der Scheibe an der Stelle an der sie besser bremst (Digitalschieblehre reicht aus). Wenn sie dort dicker als am Rest des Umfangs ist brauchst du eine neue Scheibe. Hatte ich auch schon mal.


----------



## ...Freaky... (27. März 2011)

Hei wäre froh, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet...

Ich möchte das Canyon Nerve AM 5.0 oder 6.0 kaufen .
Jedoch weiss ich nicht, welches ich nehmen soll.
Lohnt es sich die 300 Euro mehr auszugeben, für die anderen Komponenten?
Beim 6.0 gefallen mir die Fox-Gabel, die Sram-Schaltung und DTS-Laufräder.
Jedoch weiss ich nichts über die RockShox Revelation RL vom 5.0. Wie ist sie im Vergleich zur Fox 32 TALAS FIT RL?
Beide haben ja einen Fox Float RP2 Dämpfer. Jedoch hat der 6.0 noch einen "Boost Valve XXV" Ist das viel besser?

Merci und Lg


----------



## biker-tim (27. März 2011)

...Freaky... schrieb:


> Hei wäre froh, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet...
> 
> Ich möchte das Canyon Nerve AM 5.0 oder 6.0 kaufen .
> Jedoch weiss ich nicht, welches ich nehmen soll.
> ...



Ich stand vor der gleichen Entscheidung und hab mich für's 6.0 entschieden.
Ausschlaggebend für die Entscheidung war in erster Linie die Fox Gabel mit Steckachse (was die Revelation nicht hat) und die Absenkung (was die Revelation auch nicht hat). 
Also die 300 lohnen sich meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall!

Gruß Timo


----------



## Bench (27. März 2011)

quatsch, natürlich kann man die Revelation im 5.0 auch absenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-tim (27. März 2011)

Bench schrieb:


> quatsch, natürlich kann man die Revelation im 5.0 auch absenken.



Nein, kann man nicht! Wo hast Du die Info her? Fährst du ein 5.0?

Hier die Email-Antwort von Canyon vom 25.01.11:

Sehr geehrter Herr B.....,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail uund Ihr Interesse an unseren Produkten. 

Die Gabel an dem Nerve AM 5.0 hat keine U-turn Funktion. Ist also nicht absenkbar. Ab dem Modell AM 6.0 sind die Federgabeln mit einer solchen Funktion ausgestattet. Beim Hersteller Fox nennt sich diese Funktion "Talas".

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen. Sollten Sie weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne wieder an uns wenden.




Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jörg Ollig
Servicecenter


Gruß Timo


----------



## Bench (27. März 2011)

nein, ich hab keins.

aber jeder der des Lesens mächtig ist, sollte kapieren was in den Specs steht


----------



## biker-tim (27. März 2011)

Ich kann nur wiedergeben was Canyon mir per Mail geantwortet hat!

Und diese Mail konnte ich lesen und habe sie auch kapiert.
Aber vielleicht sollte man in Zukunft dich fragen und nicht die Mitarbeiter von Canyon.


----------



## Bench (27. März 2011)

Der Canyon Mitarbeiter hatte vielleicht im technischen Sinne recht. Man kann sie nicht absenken, aber in 2 Positionen fahren 
Also sozusagen "traveln" 

Ach, kA. Vielleicht hatte der MA auch nur nen schlechten Tag^^


----------



## Battler (27. März 2011)

Ist hier schon jemand mit nem Radl in Mamba Green ? 
Muss die Farbe unbedingt sehen, bevor ich bestelle.


----------



## Santa2412claus (28. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich interessiere mich für das AM 7.0 überlege aber, ob das 8.0 den Aufpreis von 400 wert ist.

Wesentliche Unterschiede sind die Sattelstütze, XTR Baugruppen, eine Gabel und Dämpfer mit einigen Funktionen mehr.
Das ist der Knackpunkt. Lohnen sich dieses "mehr" an Funktionen?

Leider bin ich in Dämpfertechnik überhaupt nicht up to date.

Konstruktive Meinungen lese ich gerne.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## biker1200 (28. März 2011)

Hä? Solltest Du doch selber am besten wissen, was DU benötigst. Also ich würde sagen dass sich jeder Cent am 8.0 lohnt, wenn man der Meinung ist, es haben zu müssen. Außerdem ist das 8.0 mit der reverb immer noch leichter als das 7.0 ohne reverb.
Nein, man benötigt nicht unbedingt die RLC oder den RP23. Der RP2 und die RL sind völlig ausreichend, bin trotzdem froh alles so an board zu haben, wie es ist.


----------



## fo-le-fou (28. März 2011)

Komisch komisch,
mir wurde bei Canyon auch gesagt, dass die RockShox Revelation RL nicht absenkbar ist.
Deshalb hab ich mich zum guten schluss für das 6.0 entschieden. Allerdings in schwarz, da sie kein Mamba Green live da hatten, und ich mich nicht getraut habe. 
Mich würde auch echt interessieren wie diese Farbe in echt aussieht.


----------



## Battler (28. März 2011)

Genau das ist es.
Sieht bestimmt sehr geil aus und man hebt sich ein wenig von der Masse ab, aber so ganz ohne Live-Bild trau ich mich dann doch nicht ...

Aber sonst bist Du zufrieden ? Z.B. was die Power der Elixir 3 angeht ?


----------



## Deftone66 (29. März 2011)

Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken ein Nerve AM 8.0 zu kaufen!
Könntest du vl. Fotos vom Bike posten! In welcher Farbe hast Du's

Ups da ist jetzt was schief gelaufen, die Frage war an "Biker1200" gerichtet!

Greets
Deftone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (29. März 2011)

Hat jemand ein AM 9.0 HS und könnte davon ein paar Bilder posten. Vorzugsweise vom Cockpit (Lenker, Vorbau, etc,) und vom Schaltwerk sowie der Hammerschmidt Kurbel.


----------



## biker1200 (29. März 2011)

Hier ein paar Bilder


biker1200 schrieb:


> Mein nerve AM 8 in L
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## biker1200 (29. März 2011)

Nasenbertram schrieb:


> Ich habe da auch ein Problem mit der Bremse.
> 
> Bin inzwischen gut 200km mit meinem AM gefahren. Das sollte ja in etwa die Zeit bzw. Strecke sein, nachdem die Bremsen eingefahren sein sollten.
> 
> ...



Würde die mal entlüften. 
Meine vordere Bremse hatte Canyon auch vergessen zu entlüften.


----------



## Santa2412claus (29. März 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> Hä? Solltest Du doch selber am besten wissen, was DU benötigst. Also ich würde sagen dass sich jeder Cent am 8.0 lohnt, wenn man der Meinung ist, es haben zu müssen. Außerdem ist das 8.0 mit der reverb immer noch leichter als das 7.0 ohne reverb.
> Nein, man benötigt nicht unbedingt die RLC oder den RP23. Der RP2 und die RL sind völlig ausreichend, bin trotzdem froh alles so an board zu haben, wie es ist.



Hi,

selbstverständlich muss ich wissen, was mir genügt, nur schrieb ich ja, dass ich nicht in Sachen Dämpfertechnik auf dem neuesten Stand bin.
Der Hotline Mitarbeiter schien "leicht" überfordert zu sein und hat mir lediglich Dinge genannt, die ich auf der Canyon Ausstattungsseite hätte entnehmen können.
Auf der Fox Seite war ich auch schon, dennoch bleiben Fragen offen, da ich mit einigen Begriffen nix anfangen kann bzw. evtl. etwas missverstehe.

Der RP23 hat ja zusätzlich 3 ProPedal-Verstellmöglichkeiten.
(1) PROPEDAL Leicht
(2) PROPEDAL Mittel
(3) PROPEDAL Fest

Der RP2 hat lediglich (auf) und (zu).

Kommt die "zu" Einstellung der (3) von dem RP23 nahe oder ist es sogar identisch? Was soll dann (1) und (2)? Ist das dann so etwa wie "halb" zu oder dämpft noch ein "wenig"?

Mir gehts darum, dass ich im Wiegetritt möglichst wenig Energie verschwende.

Zu der Gabel gibts glaube ich den Unterschied, dass man noch die "Lowspeed-Druckstufe" einstellen kann.

Das verstehe ich leider noch nicht.

Wenn du mir da weiterhelfen könntest, wäre ich dir dankbar.

Zu guter letzte interessiert mich noch dein Flaschenhalter und deine Pedale. Was sind das für welche? 

Und hast du auch Spiel in der Reverbstütze? Habe davon was im Forum gelesen.

Vielen Dank und Grüße nach Wermelskirchen (falls ich die PLZ richtig deute).


----------



## mohlo (29. März 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder



Wie fährt es sich denn in L? Ich bin selbst 183cm groß bei einer Schrittlänge von 86cm. Ich konnte am Wochenende das Nerve in M und L in Koblenz probe fahren und habe mich dann für das 9.0HS in L entschieden (mit kürzerem Vorbau, 75mm statt 90mm). Bisher bin ich ein Cannondale Rize 140 gefahren in L. Das Nerve in M war mir irgendwie zu gedrungen, zumal ich laut PPS kurz vor der Größe L war. Ich denke mit dem leicht kürzeren Vorbau liege ich richtig.


----------



## biker1200 (29. März 2011)

Hi,
Wermelskirchen ist richtig 

Der RP23 hat bei den meisten eh die Stellung 3 bei ProPedal eingestellt, was m.E das sinnvollste ist. 1 & 2 ist, so sehe ich das auch, wie von Dir beschrieben. Meine Frau fährt den RP2 an Ihrem neuen XC. Ehrlich gesagt ist der ausreichend.
Ups, jetzt bringst Du mich in Schwierigkeiten .... "Lowspeed-Druckstufe" ... wat denn dat? Immer diese Fremdworte ;-)
Also ... der Unterschied der Gabel ist doch nur das "C" ... RL zu RLC. Das C steht für Compression und bestimmt den lospreschmoment, bedeutet: wenn du in einen Hang rein fährst, sackt die Gabel nicht direkt ein, sondern erst, wenn eine bestimmte Kraft auf diese einwirkt, legt die los.
Tja, da ich keinen Vergleich zur RL -Gabel habe, kann ich es nicht vergleichen. Kann nur sagen, dass Bike ist der Hammer und so geil zu fahren .. .es ist ne reine Freude. Leider kann ich hier nur von dem 8.0 sprechen.


----------



## biker1200 (29. März 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> Wie fährt es sich denn in L? Ich bin selbst 183cm groß bei einer Schrittlänge von 86cm. Ich konnte am Wochenende das Nerve in M und L in Koblenz probe fahren und habe mich dann für das 9.0HS in L entschieden (mit kürzerem Vorbau, 75mm statt 90mm). Bisher bin ich ein Cannondale Rize 140 gefahren in L. Das Nerve in M war mir irgendwie zu gedrungen, zumal ich laut PPS kurz vor der Größe L war. Ich denke mit dem leicht kürzeren Vorbau liege ich richtig.



Fast wie bei mir Hätte auch noch M fahren können, habe L genommen. Auch SL86. Habe es nicht bereut und würde wieder zu dem L greifen.


----------



## Santa2412claus (29. März 2011)

Na da danke ich doch mal für deine ehrliche Antwort.
Hast aber die Hälfte meiner Fragen unbeantwortet gelassen 

-Flaschenhalter
-Pedale
-Spiel in der Stütze?



Kann nach Wermelskirchen rüberschauen, da steigen wir manchmal mit unseren Touren rein und preschen nach Altenberg runter.
Kann ich dich mal kontaktieren bzgl. Trails? Evtl. kann man sich austauschen, bin aus der direkten Nachbarstadt ;-)


----------



## biker1200 (29. März 2011)

Santa2412claus schrieb:


> Zu guter letzte interessiert mich noch dein Flaschenhalter und deine Pedale. Was sind das für welche?
> 
> Und hast du auch Spiel in der Reverbstütze? Habe davon was im Forum gelesen.
> 
> Vielen Dank und Grüße nach Wermelskirchen (falls ich die PLZ richtig deute).



ups ... 
Flaschenhalter = Elite
Pedalen = Wellgo MG1 TI 298gr 
reverb= hat spiel, stört nicht, wird aber im Winter eingeschickt

Klar, melde dich ruhig. Bin aber leider für 4 Wochen stillgesetzt ... Nasen OP ... *grummel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (29. März 2011)

@saanta

tip vion mir: um sitzen fahren  selbst mit eingeschaltener plattgform verschwendest du mit einem, auf am eingestellten dämpfer, sehr viel energie


----------



## Santa2412claus (29. März 2011)

Markdierk schrieb:


> @saanta
> 
> tip vion mir: um sitzen fahren  selbst mit eingeschaltener plattgform verschwendest du mit einem, auf am eingestellten dämpfer, sehr viel energie



Sorry, hab jetzt deinen Satz 3x gelesen und bin noch am Rätseln was du mir sagen möchtest.


----------



## biker1200 (29. März 2011)

lol ... du sollst im sitzen fahren, damit du trotz eingeschalteter Plattform, keine Energie verschwendest, wenn der Dämpfer auf AM eingestellt ist ... ;-)


----------



## Santa2412claus (29. März 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> lol ... du sollst im sitzen fahren, damit du trotz eingeschalteter Plattform, keine Energie verschwendest, wenn der Dämpfer auf AM eingestellt ist ... ;-)



Das verstehe ich schon eher.


----------



## biker1200 (29. März 2011)

Echt ? ... krasse Sache ;-) *scherz*


----------



## Santa2412claus (29. März 2011)

@biker1200,
ich hab dir mal eine PN geschrieben ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremsklotz61 (29. März 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein AM 9.0 HS und könnte davon ein paar Bilder posten. Vorzugsweise vom Cockpit (Lenker, Vorbau, etc,) und vom Schaltwerk sowie der Hammerschmidt Kurbel.


mit Lenker kann ich dienen


----------



## Deleted35614 (29. März 2011)

Ist das Bike eigentlich arg Seitenwindempfindlich mit der Fischflosse am Oberrohr?


----------



## biker1200 (29. März 2011)

Ja ab 85km/h wenn du Wohnwagen überholst.


----------



## napstarr (29. März 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ist das Bike eigentlich arg Seitenwindempfindlich mit der Fischflosse am Oberrohr?



Äh ... ??? 

Ich denke noch der dünnste Radler hat 100 x mehr Angriffsfläche für Seitenwind als die um ein paar cm² vergrößerte Seitenfläche des Oberrohrs.


----------



## Markdierk (29. März 2011)

Markdierk schrieb:


> @saanta
> 
> tip vion mir: um sitzen fahren  selbst mit eingeschaltener plattgform verschwendest du mit einem, auf am eingestellten dämpfer, sehr viel energie



ich formuliere nochmal: 

du sollst im sitzen fahren, wiegetritt verschwendet unnötig energie in den dämpfer, auch wenn du pro pedal an hast, da ich mal davon ausgehe, dass der dämpfer auf am (all mountain, also weich) eingestellt ist.

sorry, war echt ein weng unverständlich, biker hats trotzdem erkannt 



biker1200 schrieb:


> Ja ab 85km/h wenn du Wohnwagen überholst.




sehr geil  um was sich manch einer sorgt. ich find schon die grammzählerei für den laie überflüssig. TRAINIEREN!


----------



## MCS78 (29. März 2011)

So nun ist es endlich so weit!
Die Saison kann losgehen! 
Nerve AM 5.0 in L


----------



## 2slow4U (29. März 2011)

Macht sich gut in dem Orange


----------



## MCS78 (29. März 2011)

Danke 
Hat mir besser als das schwarze gefallen!


----------



## much175 (30. März 2011)

Battler schrieb:


> Genau das ist es.
> Sieht bestimmt sehr geil aus und man hebt sich ein wenig von der Masse ab, aber so ganz ohne Live-Bild trau ich mich dann doch nicht ...
> 
> Aber sonst bist Du zufrieden ? Z.B. was die Power der Elixir 3 angeht ?



soweit ich das hier durchgelesen hab, wurde die letzte Frage noch nicht beantwortet.

Ich schwanke bei der bikewahl nähmlich auch zwischen einem mit Elixir 5 oder 3!

Danke für jede Antwort!


----------



## Julian0o (30. März 2011)

much175 schrieb:


> soweit ich das hier durchgelesen hab, wurde die letzte Frage noch nicht beantwortet.
> 
> Ich schwanke bei der bikewahl nähmlich auch zwischen einem mit Elixir 5 oder 3!
> 
> Danke für jede Antwort!



Ich glaube das is der kleinste unterschied  Die Elixir 5 is geil. Und ich glaube nicht das die 3er so viel schlechter sein kann. 

Hast bessere Laufräder und Shimano XT Parts. (Glaubensfrage) 
Und ne coolere Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (30. März 2011)

Frage: Weiß jemand, ob Dämpfer und Gabel am AM 8.0 blockierbar sind?  Zumindest ist die Gabel von 150 auf 120 absenkbar, korrekt?


----------



## Julian0o (30. März 2011)

Kabel kannst du quasi komplett sperren. ALso die ist dann hart und gibt nur bei richtig krassen stößen nach. 

Dämpfer hat nur ProPedal. Also das das Bike nicht wippt beim pedalieren.


----------



## MindPatterns (30. März 2011)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Dämpfer hat nur ProPedal. Also das das Bike nicht wippt beim pedalieren.



Danke... wie klappt das erfahrungsgemäß beim ProPedal? Ist das Rad noch spritzig genug, oder versackt da einiges an Energie im Dämpfer?


----------



## T-Vierling (30. März 2011)

Könnt ihr mal erklären wie die Hammerschmidt-Kurbel funktioniert und ob sie wirklich besser als eine XT/XTR/XO/X9-Kurbel mit den entsprechenden Kettenblättern ist?

Ist das System ausgereift?


----------



## Strider (30. März 2011)

Dazu gibt es im allgemeinen Forum 1000de von Posts.


----------



## canny_8.0 (30. März 2011)

Hier isses.... 

Schön "standard"... AM 8.0 Gr. L in black......
Und es fährt sich so guuuuuuuuuuuuuuutttttt!


----------



## Focke_Wulf (30. März 2011)

MCS78 schrieb:


> So nun ist es endlich so weit!
> Die Saison kann losgehen!
> Nerve AM 5.0 in L



Super Wahl!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hab' ich jetzt auch. Die Farbe ist echt der Hammer!

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## MindPatterns (30. März 2011)

canny_8.0 schrieb:


> Hier isses....
> 
> Schön "standard"... AM 8.0 Gr. L in black......
> Und es fährt sich so guuuuuuuuuuuuuuutttttt!



Sattelstütze ist ja schon ein ganzes Stück raus. Wie groß bistn Du? Und: Wartezeit insgesamt?


----------



## canny_8.0 (30. März 2011)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Sattelstütze ist ja schon ein ganzes Stück raus. Wie groß bistn Du? Und: Wartezeit insgesamt?



Hi, 1,88 m. Sattelstütze war auch noch nicht richtig eingestellt.

 Montags bestellt und Freitags geliefert! Perfekt, wie beim ersten Canyon....
Ich kann Lieferung per Nachnahme echt empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MCS78 (30. März 2011)

Danke Focke Wulf!
Die Farbe ist in echt nochmal um einiges besser als wie auf den Bildern die man so bis jetzt gesehen hat!
Ich wünsche dir auch viel fun mit dem Bike!
Gruss Marc


----------



## tobone (30. März 2011)

tobone schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand ein 9.0 SL und kann u.a. was zu den Laufrädern sagen?



?


----------



## biker1200 (30. März 2011)

Wie geil ... ich wünsche Dir genau so viel Spass damit, wie ich den mit dem Hammerbike auch habe ... einfach genial 


canny_8.0 schrieb:


> Hier isses....
> 
> Schön "standard"... AM 8.0 Gr. L in black......
> Und es fährt sich so guuuuuuuuuuuuuuutttttt!


----------



## mohlo (30. März 2011)

Da ich es kaum abwarten kann, habe ich heute Mittag bei Canyon angerufen. Laut deren Auskunft hat mein bestelltes AM 9.0HS bereits den Status "Montage", sprich es muss nur noch der kürzere Vorbau verbaut werden - mit viel Glück kann ich bereits am nächsten Wochenende die ersten Runden im Wald drehen! ;-)


----------



## RockRideRichie (31. März 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> Da ich es kaum abwarten kann, habe ich heute Mittag bei Canyon angerufen. Laut deren Auskunft hat mein bestelltes AM 9.0HS bereits den Status "Montage", sprich es muss nur noch der kürzere Vorbau verbaut werden - mit viel Glück kann ich bereits am nächsten Wochenende die ersten Runden im Wald drehen! ;-)



cool, wann hattest du bestellt?


----------



## much175 (31. März 2011)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Ich glaube das is der kleinste unterschied  Die Elixir 5 is geil. Und ich glaube nicht das die 3er so viel schlechter sein kann.
> 
> Hast bessere Laufräder und Shimano XT Parts. (Glaubensfrage)
> Und ne coolere Farbe



meinste? Ich find das AM6 im grün viel schöner, obwohl meins, wenn es ein Canyon wird eher anodisiert und schwarz wird 

Und mit SRAM komm ich besser klar als mit shimano. Da hab ich immer einen Zeigefinger am Bremshebel^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (31. März 2011)

RockRideRichie schrieb:


> cool, wann hattest du bestellt?



Am 26.03. direkt vor Ort in Koblenz, Größe L. Einzige Besonderheit: Vorbau von 90mm auf 75mm.


----------



## biker1200 (31. März 2011)

*gelöscht*


----------



## indian66 (31. März 2011)

Hab´ ich genauso gemacht, (L) und Vorbau 75mm
Dazu noch eine 2-fach Kurbel, fertig:


----------



## biker1200 (31. März 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Dazu noch ein 2-fach Kurbel, fertig:




Was hast Du denn da verbaut? Will auch auf 2-fach mit Bush wechseln.


----------



## indian66 (31. März 2011)

SRAM S1400 26/39
Bush geht da nicht...reine 2-fach Kurbel
oder das 39er weglassen


----------



## mohlo (31. März 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Hab´ ich genauso gemacht, (L) und Vorbau 75mm
> Dazu noch ein 2-fach Kurbel, fertig:



Wie groß bist Du denn und welche Schrittlänge hast DU?


----------



## indian66 (31. März 2011)

191
94
und die Stütze ist auf dem Foto ganz abgesenkt


----------



## biker1200 (31. März 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> SRAM S1400 26/39
> Bush geht da nicht...reine 2-fach Kurbel
> oder das 39er weglassen


oky & danke ... ohne 39'er macht es aber net viel Sinn


----------



## mohlo (31. März 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> 191
> 94
> und die Stütze ist auf dem Foto ganz abgesenkt



Und dann fährst Du "nur" L? Mhhh... ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du eher weniger Touren fährst? Ich liege mit 183cm Größe und 86cm SL kurz vor dem L-Rahmen. Mit dem kurzen Vorbau passt es dann wieder! M war mir definitiv zu klein.


----------



## RockRideRichie (31. März 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> Am 26.03. direkt vor Ort in Koblenz, Größe L. Einzige Besonderheit: Vorbau von 90mm auf 75mm.



Interessant... habe 2 Tage später per Internet bestellt und bekomme es in KW16. Allerdings per Post nach Österreich geliefert. Holst du vor Ort ab und hast du vor Ort bereits bezahlt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (31. März 2011)

RockRideRichie schrieb:


> Interessant... habe 2 Tage später per Internet bestellt und bekomme es in KW16. Allerdings per Post nach Österreich geliefert. Holst du vor Ort ab und hast du vor Ort bereits bezahlt?



Wird in Koblenz abgeholt und dann Bar bezahlt. Eine Anzahlung (2.000 EUR) hatte ich angeboten, war aber nicht erforderlich.


----------



## Bremsklotz61 (31. März 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> Und dann fährst Du "nur" L?



Habe auch den L Rahmen, 189 und 92 SL


----------



## canny_8.0 (31. März 2011)

Bremsklotz61 schrieb:


> Habe auch den L Rahmen, 189 und 92 SL


dto. 188 und 91 SL und Gewicht verrat ich nicht ;-)


----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (1. April 2011)

So bin seit heute auch stolzer besitzer eines nerve am 6.0 (2 wochen früher als erwartet, lieferung laut canyon in kw 15), gleich alles eingestellt nur leider fehlen mir pedale. Hab jetz für ne Testrunde die von meinem kinderfahrrad genommen, da die pedale von meinem hardtail nicht passen. Bräcuhte jetz ein paar Plattformpedale nur leider keine ahnung welche! Iwelche Vorschläge???
Preis 30,40 rum darf auch ein bisschen mehr sein, am liebsten in weiß..


----------



## Battler (1. April 2011)

Hallo HansMaulwurf31,

mal was anderes.
Plane ebenfalls, mir ein Nerve AM 6.0 zuzulegen, bin aber bei der Farbwahl noch etwas unschlüssig. 
Welche Farbe hat denn deines ? Hättest Du evtl. Bilder für mich (vorallem, wenn es sich um ein grünes Radl handelt) ?


----------



## biker1200 (1. April 2011)

Ich würde immer wieder zu den Wellgos greifen http://www.wellgo.com.tw/product.asp?category=mtb


----------



## litefreak (1. April 2011)

Schaue einfach hier mal nach was Dir optisch zusagt, dann können wir ja noch über den technischen Aspekt sprechen: http://www.bike-components.de/shop/cat/c438_MTB-Plattformpedale.html


----------



## biker1200 (1. April 2011)

... ich fahre die Wellgo MG1 TI und meine Frau die mit den Chromo ... geiles Zeug


----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (1. April 2011)

@ Battler 
Hab das schwarze, grün hätte mir zwar auch zugesagt jedoch war mir die lieferzeit zu lange, doch das schwarz in der kombi mitm weiß find ich auch sehr gelungen
Bilder kommen noch nach

Von den Pedalen her würden mir die wellgo gut gefallen, aber auch die atomlab gi oder dmr v8. Die wellgo gibts auch bei amazon jedoch sehen die auf dem bild etwas komisch aus, sehen die in echt auch so aus?
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Wellgo-Magnesium-Plattform-Pedale-weiss/dp/B001G7AYJS/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1301676701&sr=8-9"]Wellgo Magnesium Plattform Pedale MTB DH Dirt weiss: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1200 (1. April 2011)

so sehen die Wellgos aus .. reflector klipst man aus .


----------



## MCS78 (1. April 2011)

Erstmal ein Hallo in die Runde geschmissen! 
Ich habe folgendes Problem: ich habe am Montag mein Nerve AM 5.0 bekommen und bin ein Fully-novize! Auf der Gabel ( Rock Shox Revelation RL ) ist eine Tabelle zum einstellen der Gabel. Wenn ich mich daran halte muss ich die Gabel auf ca 140 - 155 psi aufpumpen! Wenn ich es anders mache so wie man es in den Foren liest ( SAG messen und einstellen mit ca 25 - 30% ) dann komm ich gerade mal auf knapp 100 psi! Ich bin 85 kg schwer!
Also nach was sollte ich mich nach eurer Meinung richten?
Im vorraus schon mal vielen Dank für eure Antworten!
Gruss Marc


----------



## ...Freaky... (1. April 2011)

Hey MCS78. Ich habe auch ein AM 5.0 bestellt. Gibt es eine Pumpe dazu?


----------



## MCS78 (1. April 2011)

Ja es gibt eine dazu!
Ist ein geiles Gefährt, darfst dich auf was gutes freuen!!!


----------



## biker1200 (1. April 2011)

MCS78 schrieb:


> Erstmal ein Hallo in die Runde geschmissen!
> Ich habe folgendes Problem: ich habe am Montag mein Nerve AM 5.0 bekommen und bin ein Fully-novize! Auf der Gabel ( Rock Shox Revelation RL ) ist eine Tabelle zum einstellen der Gabel. Wenn ich mich daran halte muss ich die Gabel auf ca 140 - 155 psi aufpumpen! Wenn ich es anders mache so wie man es in den Foren liest ( SAG messen und einstellen mit ca 25 - 30% ) dann komm ich gerade mal auf knapp 100 psi! Ich bin 85 kg schwer!
> Also nach was sollte ich mich nach eurer Meinung richten?
> Im vorraus schon mal vielen Dank für eure Antworten!
> Gruss Marc



http://www.igfd.org/?q=Revelation+einstellen


----------



## MCS78 (1. April 2011)

Hallo Biker1200
du hast mich etwas missverstanden glaube ich!
Ich weiß schon wie man sie einstellt bzw auf welche Werte, meine Frage zielte bloss darauf ab auf was ihr euch persönlich beziehen würdet! Auf das was auf der Gabel als Tabellenform steht oder die Methode des selbst messen mit dem SAG usw!
Trotzdem danke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (1. April 2011)

Danke für die hilfe werd mir wohl auch die wellgo holen
Hab jedoch noch ne Frage bezüglich Garantie, ich weiß dass ma Gabel ja alle Jahre zum Service bringen muss. Muss man noch irgendetwas anderes aus Garantiegründen zum Service bringen und wenn ja wann?


----------



## Erik86 (1. April 2011)

Hab heute mir das Nerve am 7.0 bestellt!Hat jemand von euch schon erfahrungen damit bzw. schwachpunkte am Bike festgestellt


----------



## biker1200 (1. April 2011)

MCS78 schrieb:


> Hallo Biker1200
> du hast mich etwas missverstanden glaube ich!
> Ich weiß schon wie man sie einstellt bzw auf welche Werte, meine Frage zielte bloss darauf ab auf was ihr euch persönlich beziehen würdet! Auf das was auf der Gabel als Tabellenform steht oder die Methode des selbst messen mit dem SAG usw!
> Trotzdem danke!!!



...steht überall drin .. selber ausprobieren 
Eine generelle Meinung kann Dir keiner geben
Bei einem Unterschied von 55 PSI wirst du schon merken was Dir besser passt.

Ich pers. stell meine Gabel selber ein und das sind nicht immer 25 - 30% SAG.
Allerdings habe ich mich auch mit Empfehlungen aus diesem SUPER Forum ran getastet.


----------



## biker1200 (1. April 2011)

Erik86 schrieb:


> Hab heute mir das Nerve am 7.0 bestellt!Hat jemand von euch schon erfahrungen damit bzw. schwachpunkte am Bike festgestellt



Aus meiner Sicht ... gibt es keine


----------



## biker1200 (1. April 2011)

HansMaulwurf31 schrieb:


> Danke für die hilfe werd mir wohl auch die wellgo holen
> Hab jedoch noch ne Frage bezüglich Garantie, ich weiß dass ma Gabel ja alle Jahre zum Service bringen muss. Muss man noch irgendetwas anderes aus Garantiegründen zum Service bringen und wenn ja wann?



Den Dämpfer, oder?


----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (2. April 2011)

Dämpfer hätt ich mir auch selber denken können aber danke,
hab heut auch gleich die erste größere tour gemacht und mir ist aufgefallen dass wenn ich den dämpfer sperre er trotzdem noch recht viel federt, liegt das dran dass zu wenig luft drinnen ist? oder an was sonst?


----------



## dejoule (3. April 2011)

HansMaulwurf31 schrieb:


> Dämpfer hätt ich mir auch selber denken können aber danke,
> hab heut auch gleich die erste größere tour gemacht und mir ist aufgefallen dass wenn ich den dämpfer sperre er trotzdem noch recht viel federt, liegt das dran dass zu wenig luft drinnen ist? oder an was sonst?



grüß dich, 
ich fahr seit gut nem Monat das AM 9.0HS. Nach einigen fahrten und probieren wie es für mich am besten ist fahr ich jetzt mit knapp 9 Bar in der Gabel und 250PSI im Dämpfer. Dämpfer Einstellung ist auf 3 Pro Pedal gestellt.
Ich bin 175 groß und wiege im moment in Bikemontur 81kg. 
Meine Einstellungen weichen daher absolut von den Vorgaben von Fox ab. 

so nun allen einen geilen Sonntag auf ihren neuen Bikes


----------



## MCS78 (3. April 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> ...steht überall drin .. selber ausprobieren
> Eine generelle Meinung kann Dir keiner geben
> Bei einem Unterschied von 55 PSI wirst du schon merken was Dir besser passt.
> 
> ...



Danke Biker 1200
nun weiß ich bescheid und werde mich mal grob an die Tabelle des Herstellers richten und dann mal etwas rumexperimentieren!!!
Das Forum ist hier sehr vorbildlich und sehr gut und vollgestopft mit unendlich vielen und guten Infos!
Euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntag ich gehe jetzt erstmal an der Isar zum biken Richtung Englischen Garten! Es ist bei uns in München sau geiles Wetter! 
Bis denn denn Biker-Gemeinde


----------



## wildkater (3. April 2011)

dejoule schrieb:


> grüß dich,
> ich fahr seit gut nem Monat das AM 9.0HS. Nach einigen fahrten und probieren wie es für mich am besten ist fahr ich jetzt mit knapp 9 Bar in der Gabel und 250PSI im Dämpfer. Dämpfer Einstellung ist auf 3 Pro Pedal gestellt.
> Ich bin 175 groß und wiege im moment in Bikemontur 81kg.
> Meine Einstellungen weichen daher absolut von den Vorgaben von Fox ab.
> ...


Hi dejoule, das AM 9.0 HS ist genau das Bike, das auch mich interessiert.
Hatte bis dato noch keine Gelegenheit, die HS auszutesten - du scheinst schon mit einigen verschiedenen MTBs unterwegs gewesen zu sein, also könntest Du mir vielleicht kurz Deine Fahreindrücke mit der HS schildern?

Danke und viel Spaß am sonnigen Sonntag...


----------



## litefreak (3. April 2011)

Zu der Hammerschmidt kannst Du hier kann viel finden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=356067
(Am besten einfach etwas rum Blättern, dort sind sehr viele Erfahrung hinterlegt)

und einiges in meinem Blog: Bergradler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wassertrinker (3. April 2011)

Was die HS angeht: 

Ich bin vorher eine Rohloff gefahren. Dagegen ist die HS sehr ruhig!
Geräusche macht sie eh nur im Overdrivemodus. Ich habe bei meiner allerdings festgestellt, dass das auch nicht immer der Fall ist. Wenn es sehr laut ist, dann einfach kurz aufhören zu treten, dann wieder treten. Dann ist es wieder leiser. Ich nehme an, dass da die Zähne nochmal anders im Getriebe eingreifen. 

Das Gefühl Tretenergie in das Getriebe zu verlieren habe ich übrigens nicht! Das Schalten ist super! Es fährt sich super, ich würde die HS in jedem Fall wieder kaufen!


----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (3. April 2011)

dejoule schrieb:


> grüß dich,
> ich fahr seit gut nem Monat das AM 9.0HS. Nach einigen fahrten und probieren wie es für mich am besten ist fahr ich jetzt mit knapp 9 Bar in der Gabel und 250PSI im Dämpfer. Dämpfer Einstellung ist auf 3 Pro Pedal gestellt.
> Ich bin 175 groß und wiege im moment in Bikemontur 81kg.
> Meine Einstellungen weichen daher absolut von den Vorgaben von Fox ab.
> ...



hey wiege so 76kg bei 178, gabel passt auch von der einstellung, jedoch beim dämpfer (hab das 6.0 also den RP2 dämpfer) hab ich ein problem.
Wenn ich den sperre federt er trotzdem noch ziemlich ein, habs jetz auch schon mit mehr luft probiert aber hat sich nix geändert! Muss der erst noch richtig eingefahren werden oder is das normal oder evtl sogar ein fehler?
Könnts natürlich auch no so probieren 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUfUshe6B_o"]YouTube        - Fahrwerkseinstellung - Mountainbike Technik Tipps[/nomedia]


----------



## litefreak (3. April 2011)

Die Gabel verfügt über ein "Lockout", welches das Einfedern blockiert.
Der Dämper verfügt über "Propedal", welches das Einfedern so verändert, dass es nur bei starken Stößen erfolgt, d.h. es ist angenehmer im Wiegetritt.


----------



## Santa2412claus (3. April 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob bei dem Nerve AM 8.0 ein Entlüftungskit für die Reverb dabei ist oder nicht?
Wie schaut es mit Spacern für die Avid Bremse aus, sind die dabei?


----------



## biker1200 (3. April 2011)

Santa2412claus schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob bei dem Nerve AM 8.0 ein Entlüftungskit für die Reverb dabei ist oder nicht?
> Wie schaut es mit Spacern für die Avid Bremse aus, sind die dabei?



Nein, ist nicht dabei!


----------



## Wassertrinker (3. April 2011)

Beim meinem AM waren spacer für die Bremse dabei, Entlüftungskit aber nicht. Allerdings funktionier sie super!


----------



## wildkater (3. April 2011)

Danke @ Wassertrinker und slackfreak für die Hinweise!


----------



## Koni2222 (3. April 2011)

Nasenbertram schrieb:


> Ich habe da auch ein Problem mit der Bremse.
> 
> Bin inzwischen gut 200km mit meinem AM gefahren. Das sollte ja in etwa die Zeit bzw. Strecke sein, nachdem die Bremsen eingefahren sein sollten.
> 
> ...



Konntest du das Problem schon beheben ? Ich bin jetzt knapp 100km gefahren und habe das gleiche an der hinteren Bremse


----------



## indian66 (3. April 2011)

Koni2222 schrieb:


> Konntest du das Problem schon beheben ? Ich bin jetzt knapp 100km gefahren und habe das gleiche an der hinteren Bremse


Ich hatte das gleiche auch gestern nach ca. 350km.
Habe ja auch schon einen Tip gegeben, so habe ich es gestern auch gemacht:
Vor der Abfahrt satt klares Wasser draufspritzen und dann trockenbremsen.
Danach bremst es wieder wie am ersten Tag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koni2222 (3. April 2011)

Ok danke, probier ich dann mal


----------



## schotti65 (4. April 2011)

MCS78 schrieb:


> ...mein Nerve AM 5.0 ... Gabel ( Rock Shox Revelation RL ) ...



@MCS78: Es gab hier im thread 2 posts, die meinten, die Revelation sei - entgegen der Speci auf der Homepage - nicht absenkbar.
Kannst Du mal bitte schreiben, ob die Gabel nu absenkbar ist oder nicht?
(Mit _absenkbar_ meine ich, ob man den Federweg irgendwie ändern kann)

Danke.


----------



## MCS78 (4. April 2011)

schotti65 schrieb:


> @MCS78: Es gab hier im thread 2 posts, die meinten, die Revelation sei - entgegen der Speci auf der Homepage - nicht absenkbar.
> Kannst Du mal bitte schreiben, ob die Gabel nu absenkbar ist oder nicht?
> (Mit _absenkbar_ meine ich, ob man den Federweg irgendwie ändern kann)
> 
> Danke.


 
Servus,
ja sie ist absenkbar! 
Links kannst du oben auf der Gabel (dort befindet sich auch das Ventil zum Einstellen der Luftdruck der Gabel) ein "Rädchen" drehen und danach senkt sich die Gabel beim einfedern in die dafür vorgesehene Tiefe ab und bleibt dort bis sie wieder durch das "Rädchen" in die volle Höhe wieder ausfedert!
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen, falls noch Fragen sind oder etc dann nur zu!
Greets Marc


----------



## indian66 (4. April 2011)

Hat hier vll. Jemand die Abmessungen/Lagerbezeichnungen der Schwingenlager/Dämpferanlenkung parat?
Lege mir diese gerne in Reserve hin.


----------



## Master3 (4. April 2011)

MCS78 schrieb:


> Servus,
> ja sie ist absenkbar!
> Links kannst du oben auf der Gabel (dort befindet sich auch das Ventil zum Einstellen der Luftdruck der Gabel) ein "Rädchen" drehen und danach senkt sich die Gabel beim einfedern in die dafür vorgesehene Tiefe ab und bleibt dort bis sie wieder durch das "Rädchen" in die volle Höhe wieder ausfedert!
> Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen, falls noch Fragen sind oder etc dann nur zu!
> Greets Marc



Ich habe mich gestern nach langer Zeit auch dazu entschlossen, dass AM5.0 zu bestellen. Ich will dann den Sigma 2006 dran machen. Da der Sensor an der Gabel jedoch soweit nach vorne steht, frage ich mich ob das überhaupt passt?

Gestern Vormittag stand der Liefertermin für meine Größe noch auf sofort, dann Nachmittags KW 15 und heute KW16...


----------



## Deftone66 (4. April 2011)

Hab mich nun auch füe ein Canyon entschieden .
Hab mir am Samstag ein Nerve AM 8.0 bestellt. 
Hat jemand zufällig eine Ahnung wies mit den Lieferzeiten nach Österreich aussieht? Auf der Canyon Hp steht das das Bike sofort Verfügbar ist.
Kann es sein das es noch diese Woche rausgeht 

greets
Deftone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MCS78 (4. April 2011)

Master3 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gestern nach langer Zeit auch dazu entschlossen, dass AM5.0 zu bestellen. Ich will dann den Sigma 2006 dran machen. Da der Sensor an der Gabel jedoch soweit nach vorne steht, frage ich mich ob das überhaupt passt?
> 
> Gestern Vormittag stand der Liefertermin für meine Größe noch auf sofort, dann Nachmittags KW 15 und heute KW16...


 
Für welche Grösse hast du dich entschieden?
Und schon fast die entscheidenste Frage , für welche Farbe hast du dich entschieden??? 
Greetz Marc


----------



## Master3 (4. April 2011)

MCS78 schrieb:


> Für welche Grösse hast du dich entschieden?
> Und schon fast die entscheidenste Frage , für welche Farbe hast du dich entschieden???
> Greetz Marc



Ich hab die Wald und Wiesen Größe M genommen. Hoffentlich ist Canyon fix im produzieren. Hab mich für schwarz entscheiden. Dieses Orange ist absolut nicht mein Fall.


----------



## litefreak (4. April 2011)

Hier ein kleiner Bericht zur Bestellung des Nerve AM 6.0 (S, schwarz) für meine Frau:


----------



## reinig (5. April 2011)

Deftone66 schrieb:


> Hab mich nun auch füe ein Canyon entschieden .
> Hab mir am Samstag ein Nerve AM 8.0 bestellt.
> Hat jemand zufällig eine Ahnung wies mit den Lieferzeiten nach Österreich aussieht? Auf der Canyon Hp steht das das Bike sofort Verfügbar ist.
> Kann es sein das es noch diese Woche rausgeht
> ...



Hallo Deftone,
ich habe mein 7.0 am 15.2. bestellt und am 24.2. wurde es bei mir zu Hause ausgeliefert. 
Die Rechnung habe ich am 16.2.abends überwiesen, der Zahlungseingang am 18.2. bestätigt.

Meines in L war auch in schwarz und lagernd.

ReiniG


----------



## Deftone66 (5. April 2011)

Hab gerade eben ne Mail erhalten, das mein Bike kommissioniert wird und in den nächsten 48 Stunden an UPS übergeben wird 

Darf ich Fragen wie groß Du bist und welche Schrittlänge du hast bzgl. der Rahmengrösse gehts mir.

Wie bist du sonst so zufrieden mit dem Bike?

greets
Deftone


----------



## biker1200 (5. April 2011)

Ahhhhrghhh ... ich verstehe das nicht:
*Kettenschutz:*                                                                                                  Kettenschutzring: *nein*
                                                    Kettenschutz kompatibel: *nein*

Abba da iss doch nen Ring druff ... 
http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile...html?c=810&_cid=23_8_1_6142_6207_6208_227173_[REF]
man, ich will doch nur so einen KEttenschutzring


----------



## reinig (6. April 2011)

Deftone66 schrieb:


> Hab gerade eben ne Mail erhalten, das mein Bike kommissioniert wird und in den nächsten 48 Stunden an UPS übergeben wird
> 
> Darf ich Fragen wie groß Du bist und welche Schrittlänge du hast bzgl. der Rahmengrösse gehts mir.
> 
> ...




ich bin 186 cm und habe Schrittlänge 90. L passt mir wunderbar.

Ansonsten bin ich mit dem bike sehr zufrieden. Es geht sehr gut bergauf (auch steilere Stücke ohne Absenkung der Gabel möglich!) und bergab sowieso! 
Super finde ich auch die Rock Shox Reverb. Ich habe mir die nachträglich eingebaut, aber beim 8.0 ist die serienmäßig verbaut!

Wo in Ö bist du zu Hause?


----------



## indian66 (6. April 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Hat hier vll. Jemand die Abmessungen/Lagerbezeichnungen der Schwingenlager/Dämpferanlenkung parat?
> Lege mir diese gerne in Reserve hin.


Hat die keiner parat?


----------



## biker1200 (6. April 2011)

Nö .. nutze mal die SuFu, hatte es irgendwo gelesen, meine es wäre beim Nerve 2010 Post. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ..


----------



## Battler (6. April 2011)

Wie schauts denn mit der Dämpferlänge und dem Dämpferhub aus ?
Hab noch nichts genaueres dazu herausfinden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (6. April 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> Ahhhhrghhh ... ich verstehe das nicht:
> *Kettenschutz:*                                                                                                  Kettenschutzring: *nein*
> Kettenschutz kompatibel: *nein*
> 
> ...



Was willst du mit so nem komischen Plastikteil? Das ist dazu da das die Hose beim in die Eisdiele fahren nicht dreckig wird, nicht zum Schutz deines Kettenblatts!


----------



## biker1200 (6. April 2011)

... der Grund für einen Schutz http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=491179


----------



## biker1200 (6. April 2011)

und entsprechend die Lösung gefunden 
http://www.g-junkies.de/rr.html


----------



## Battler (6. April 2011)

Nochmal ne andere Überlegung austesten:
Wie viel würde ich eurer Meinung nach für einen brandneuen Nerve AM 6.0 Rahmen, die Fox-Gabel und den Dämpfer bekommen, wenn ich verkaufen würde ?


----------



## Strider (6. April 2011)

Ja nur hast du damit ja nach sturz dann das Plastik im Bein 
So ein Rockring ist viel sinnvoller. Allerdings würde ich mir direkt überlegen ob du das große Kettenblatt nicht auch loswerden willst... braucht eh keiner : -)


----------



## Andi76 (6. April 2011)

Bin gerade sehr euphorisch, Canyon hat mir ohne Prbleme den L Rahmen in ein XL umgetauscht. Jetzt passt es perfekt.
Bin heute mal eine Runde gefahren, auf dem Trial bergab die Stütze eingefahren und ab gings.
Ich hätte nie gedacht das es soviel Spaß macht ein Fully zu bewegen!!!!
Besten Dank an Canyon.


----------



## biker1200 (6. April 2011)

Strider schrieb:


> Ja nur hast du damit ja nach sturz dann das Plastik im Bein
> So ein Rockring ist viel sinnvoller. Allerdings würde ich mir direkt überlegen ob du das große Kettenblatt nicht auch loswerden willst... braucht eh keiner : -)



Scho klar


----------



## much175 (7. April 2011)

Battler schrieb:


> Nochmal ne andere Überlegung austesten:
> Wie viel würde ich eurer Meinung nach für einen brandneuen Nerve AM 6.0 Rahmen, die Fox-Gabel und den Dämpfer bekommen, wenn ich verkaufen würde ?



wenn es in anodisiertem Schwarz ist, würde ich es dir für 1000 sofort abkaufen, wenn alle Garantiescheine usw. dabei sind!


----------



## zwecky (7. April 2011)

Andi76 schrieb:


> Bin gerade sehr euphorisch, Canyon hat mir ohne Prbleme den L Rahmen in ein XL umgetauscht. Jetzt passt es perfekt.
> Bin heute mal eine Runde gefahren, auf dem Trial bergab die Stütze eingefahren und ab gings.
> Ich hätte nie gedacht das es soviel Spaß macht ein Fully zu bewegen!!!!
> Besten Dank an Canyon.
> ...



Hallo Andi76,

war Dir das L zu klein? Wie groß bist Du denn und welche SL - ich hänge nämlich laut PPS auch genau zwischen L und XL!

Grüße,

Zwecky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nussmischung (7. April 2011)

Bin auch gerade drauf und dran mir das Nerve AM 7.0 zu bestellen. Ãberlege aber noch ob sich der Aufpreis von 200â¬ zu dem 6.0 lohnt? Die Bikes unterscheiden sich ja fast nur bei den Teilen SRAM X9 & Elixir 3 beim 6.0 vs. Deore XT & Elixir 5 beim 7.0. Und natÃ¼rlich die Farbe. Das grÃ¼n gefÃ¤llt mir irgendwie garnicht...


----------



## litefreak (7. April 2011)

Du kannst ja auch das schwarz nehmen, dann reduziert sich die Entscheidung nur auf die Parts 

Von der QualitÃ¤t ist Sram X.9 == XT, vom schaltverhalten ist es Geschmack sache. Ich mag Sram z.B. mehr.
D.h. wenn Du mit Sram leben kannst, dann wÃ¼rde ich keine 200â¬ mehr fÃ¼r den Upgrade auf die Elixir 5 ausgeben, d.h. das 6er nehmen.


----------



## Nussmischung (7. April 2011)

slackfreak schrieb:


> Du kannst ja auch das schwarz nehmen, dann reduziert sich die Entscheidung nur auf die Parts


Stimmt. Aber das 7.0 sieht in copper metallic einfach zu gut aus um das nicht zu beachten 


slackfreak schrieb:


> Von der Qualität ist Sram X.9 == XT, vom schaltverhalten ist es Geschmack sache. Ich mag Sram z.B. mehr.
> D.h. wenn Du mit Sram leben kannst, dann würde ich keine 200 mehr für den Upgrade auf die Elixir 5 ausgeben, d.h. das 6er nehmen.


Gut zu wissen. Würde so ein Bike gerne mal Probefahren, aber das ist hier in München bestimmt schwer


----------



## johnnykey (7. April 2011)

Die Farbe würd ich auch unbedingt mit einbeziehen.  Das copper ist wirklich der Hammer. Ich hab am Anfang noch überlegt vielleicht doch Schwarz zu nehmen. Bin aber heilfroh mich doch anders entschieden zu haben


----------



## litefreak (7. April 2011)

Nussmischung schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber das 7.0 sieht in copper metallic einfach zu gut aus um das nicht zu beachten


Jop, sieht optisch sehr ansprechend aus. Aus technischer Sicht ist jedoch ein eloxierter Rahmen widerstandsfähiger.


----------



## Erik86 (7. April 2011)

Das Cooper sieht in echt total geil aus!Im internet hat es mir nicht so gut gefallen war dann nach Koblenz gefahren um es mir anzuschauen!In schwarz hätte ich es sofort mitnehmen können, allerdings war ich so angetan von dem Cooper das ich selbst Versandkosten un 2 Wochen wartezeit in kauf genommen habe!!Soll in KW 16 geliefert werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi76 (7. April 2011)

Also zuerst hat mir das PPS System den L Rahmen vorgeschlagen, ich bin 1,90m groß und Sl ist 83cm, aber mein Oberkörper ist eben verhältnissmäßig lang. Der XL Rahmen ist auf jeden Fall okay. Vielleicht gönne ich mir noch einmal einen anderen Lenker mit mehr Kröpfung...
Heute sind meine DMR V12 in weis gekommen und weise Ergongriffe, jetzt gefällt es zu 100%
Ich hatte mich bewußt für das Kupferbraun Metallic entschieden, schwarze Bikes sind sehr häufig. Da will und möchte ich mich abheben, bisschen eiteldarf man ja sein.
Zudem bin ich überzeugter Schimanoanhänger und finde XT sehr funktional und bin seit dem ich bike damit zufrieden.
Einzig eine RS-Reverbe kommt vor dem Sommer noch drann, das nervt mich jetzt schon immer anzuhalten um die Stütze zu verstellen.

Eine Frage hätte ich noch zur Gabel, ist es normal das rechts am Standrohr ein gewisses "Spiel" merklich ist wenn man beim Steuersatzspiel einstellen am Rad ruckelt und die Vorderradbremse anzieht?


----------



## Deleted176859 (7. April 2011)

slackfreak schrieb:


> Du kannst ja auch das schwarz nehmen, dann reduziert sich die Entscheidung nur auf die Parts
> 
> Von der Qualität ist Sram X.9 == XT, vom schaltverhalten ist es Geschmack sache. Ich mag Sram z.B. mehr.
> D.h. wenn Du mit Sram leben kannst, dann würde ich keine 200 mehr für den Upgrade auf die Elixir 5 ausgeben, d.h. das 6er nehmen.



Na ja,.... Ich (seit vielen Jahren Shimano Fahrer)  wollte dieses Jahr auch
mal auf Sram umsteigen und deswegen das 6.0 nehmen mit der X.9 (knackige Schaltung usw...) Der Test in der Bike 03/11
hatt mich aber bei der Sram X.9 davon abgehalten. Zitat: Der eindeutige Verlierer im Test ist die X.9...Sie enttäuscht auf der ganzen Linie...Das Sram typische knackige Temperament vermisst man hier gänzlich...Kann funktionell nicht einmal der der Shimano SLX das Wasser reichen...Zitat - Ende. Dann doch lieber 200 Euro mehr beim 7.0 und komplett XT.  (XO und XX haben aber Super abgeschnitten, ist aber ne andere Preiskategorie...)


----------



## LimaBravo (7. April 2011)

Hallo, 
ich wollte auch ein XC 7 mit der X9 holen, hab dann nach dem schlechten abschneiden in der bike auf das XC 9 umbestellt, wollte umbedingt eine S-ram, hatte ich noch nie, muß jetzt nach etlichen Touren zugeben, die X0 ist wirklich top und begeistert mich immer mehr.
Habe vorige Woche mehrere Bikes mit der XT, keine Canyons, probegefahren und die XT steht der X0 nicht viel nach, wie gewohnt top Funktion, halt Shimanoqualität. Also mir wäre es den Aufpreis von 200 wert, hab die X9 nur im Geschäft angesehen, gefühlt, die Schalthebel haben ziemlich Spiel, kein Vergleich zur X0.


----------



## reinig (8. April 2011)

Ich habe seit Februar das AM7.0, also mit XT Ausstattung. Bei meinem Vorgängerbike, hate ich eine Schaltungsanzeige. Diese gibt es auch noch heute (siehe Bild)
Meine Frage an die anderen AM7.0 und 8.0 Modell 2011 Besitzer: habt ihr die Schaltungsanzeige dabei oder fehlt die nur bei mir?


----------



## litefreak (8. April 2011)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Der Test in der Bike 03/11
> hatt mich aber bei der Sram X.9 davon abgehalten. Zitat: Der eindeutige Verlierer im Test ist die X.9...Sie enttäuscht auf der ganzen Linie...Das Sram typische knackige Temperament vermisst man hier gänzlich...Kann funktionell nicht einmal der der Shimano SLX das Wasser reichen...Zitat - Ende.


Würde ich in keinster Weise unterschreiben. An meinem Rad (Ghost AMR Square) ist die X.0 verbaut. Meine Frau fährt das Nerve AM 6.0 mit der X.9, welches ich auch fahren durfte . Jedenfalls ist das Schaltverhalten sehr ähnlich.
Am besten ist es wohl, selbst mal ein Sram und Shimano zu fahren und sein eigenes Urteil zu bilden. Tests in den Magazinen dürfen nur als Anhaltspunkt dienen - jedoch auf keinen Fall die Entscheidung maßgeblich beeinflussen!


----------



## Cortezsi (8. April 2011)

reinig schrieb:


> Ich habe seit Februar das AM7.0, also mit XT Ausstattung. Bei meinem Vorgängerbike, hate ich eine Schaltungsanzeige. Diese gibt es auch noch heute (siehe Bild)
> Meine Frage an die anderen AM7.0 und 8.0 Modell 2011 Besitzer: habt ihr die Schaltungsanzeige dabei oder fehlt die nur bei mir?



Das ist normal und wird (glücklicherweise) nicht mitgeliefert, weil man es in Wirklichkeit gar nicht braucht. Nimmt nur Platz im Cockpit weg.


----------



## Markdierk (8. April 2011)

Nussmischung schrieb:


> Bin auch gerade drauf und dran mir das Nerve AM 7.0 zu bestellen. Ãberlege aber noch ob sich der Aufpreis von 200â¬ zu dem 6.0 lohnt? Die Bikes unterscheiden sich ja fast nur bei den Teilen SRAM X9 & Elixir 3 beim 6.0 vs. Deore XT & Elixir 5 beim 7.0. Und natÃ¼rlich die Farbe. Das grÃ¼n gefÃ¤llt mir irgendwie garnicht...



man sollte die laufrÃ¤der nicht vergessen. das macht wohl auchnoch was aus. sehs also als upgrade in sachen laufrad bremse und vllt noch der lenker


----------



## Nussmischung (8. April 2011)

hab jetzt das 7.0 bestellt. Verfügbarkeit KW16... Hoffentlich kommt es trotzdem schon vorher


----------



## Andi76 (8. April 2011)

Wirst sehen, eine gute Entscheidung.


----------



## wieauchimmer (8. April 2011)

Habe letzte Woche Sonntag mein Canyon Am 5.0 bestellt sollte zwei Wochen Lieferzeit haben und habe  es gestern schon bekommen. Hatte noch leider keine Zeit um mal ne richtige Tour zu fahren aber was ich bis jetzt gesehen und getestet habe verspricht einiges.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (9. April 2011)

jo, meins kam auchn weng früher. hatte mir eines der ersten am 7.0 bestellt und bin super begeistert.

leider gradn weng krank obwohl es perfektes wetter ist :'(

generell muss ich sagen, macht mir canyon einen super eindruck. schaut man sich allein die lieferprobleme andrer hersteller an, denke ich, ist canyon einigen vorraus, allein dadurch dass bereits im januar die ersten lieferungen rausgingen.

viel spaß auf jeden fall, ich hab meinen


----------



## Crewso (9. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Bin seit gestern auch mit einem Nerve AM 5.0 gesegnet. Bin echt begeistert auch wenn die Schaltung in den kleinen Gängen noch etwas Probleme macht. Mal sehen wie ich als Anfänger (outing erledigt *g*) das am besten beseitige.

Aber mal eine andere Frage: Ist das normal das die Gabel beim bremsen soweit eintaucht? Gemäß der Angaben auf der Gabel habe ich mal 170psi reingepumpt. Aber wenn ich schneller unterwegs bin und dann auf 0 bremse taucht die Gabel ziemlich weit ein. Bleiben noch etwa 2,5cm Federweg übrig. Mit meinen 187 und 92kg dürfte ich den Bike ja eigentlich nicht zuviel zumuten 

Ausfedern tut die Gabel danach auch eher träge. Wenn man mal nen Boardstrein "hochspringt" geht es aber zügig. Ist mein erstes Bike dieser Klasse daher alles noch neu für mich. Hab im Vorfeld zwar viel gelesen aber wenn das Bike vor/unter einem ist dann tun sich doch Fragen auf 

Danke schonmal für sachdienliche Hinweise.

Gruß,
Crewso


----------



## litefreak (9. April 2011)

Das die Gabel beim Bremsen relativ stark einfedert ist Ok, sollte natürlich nicht durchschlagen. Auch die verlangsamte Ausfedergeschwindigkeit ist Ok, da sich dein Gewicht ja auch nicht ruckartig wieder zentriert.

Bedenke, dass die Gabel (und auch das ganze Rad) ein paar Betriebsstunden hinter sich bringen müssen, bevor alles so funktioniert wie es soll. Wie auch beim Auto muss das Rad eingefahren werden.


----------



## Crewso (9. April 2011)

Danke Dir! Hab mir das schon gedacht.  Meine "Baumarkt" Bikes vorher waren da etwas anders drauf und daher war ich mir nicht sicher 

Das die Gabel/Dämpfer/Bremsen erstmal eingefahren werden müssen ist mir klar. Das habe ich bereits in zahlreichen Threads gelesen (als auch in den Handbüchern).
Dann kann ich mit den Einstellungen morgen erstmal ne kleine Tour machen.


----------



## ...Freaky... (9. April 2011)

Hab jetzt auch schon das AM 5 bekommen. (2 Wochen früher als angegeben.)
Ist wierklich hammer!
Einfach das Einstellen vom Dämpfer verstehe ich noch nicht so...
Lg


----------



## litefreak (9. April 2011)

@Crewso: Richtig, mach mit der Einstellung die Du zu Hause vorbereitet hast einen kleine Tour und nimm dir eine Dämpferpumpe mit. Wenn dir was nicht passt, dann kannst Du Vorort schnell mal nachregeln


----------



## Crewso (9. April 2011)

slackfreak schrieb:


> [...] und nimm dir eine Dämpferpumpe mit.



Werd ich machen! Danke für den Tipp!

Mal sehen welche Fragen sich morgen dann ergeben.


----------



## MindPatterns (10. April 2011)

Hat jemand Tips für die Zugführung der Reverb 8er? finds ein wenig doof, daß der Zug bei komplett eingefahrener Stürze etwas vom Rahmen absteht...


----------



## Bonvivant (10. April 2011)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Hat jemand Tips für die Zugführung der Reverb 8er? finds ein wenig doof, daß der Zug bei komplett eingefahrener Stürze etwas vom Rahmen absteht...



Ja, da kann ich Geschichten erzählen...
Erst war die Leitung so lang, dass sie entweder außen am Rockerarm vorbei ist und dann ab stand oder innen lag. Mir ist sie deswegen am Anschluss der Sattelstütze abgebrochen. Zu Canyon geschickt, gekürzte Leitung zurück bekommen (Hätte ich das Entlüftungszeug hätt ich' s selbst gemacht...). Ist zwar immer noch etwas zu lang, aber ich hab die Leitung nach vorne gezogen, sodass sie im ausgefahrenen Zustand fast straff ist und abgesenkt sich eine kleine Schlaufe bildet. Die liegt am Sitzrohr an, ich denke, es ist die optimale Lösung.

Und das werde ich gleich noch mal in natura prüfen 
Ab raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (10. April 2011)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Die liegt am Sitzrohr an, ich denke, es ist die optimale Lösung.




Straff ist sie bei mir jetzt auch, bin dennoch noch nicht 100%ig zufrieden... Naja schau ich mal. Danke jedenfalls.

Noch jemand eine Übersicht über Hublänge des verbauten Dämpfers sowie Angaben zu Maximalluftdruck? Finde im Fox-Manual nix...


----------



## litefreak (10. April 2011)

Ein paar weitere Detailaufnahmen vom Nerve AM 6.0 und die Funktionsweise des Hinterbaues: klick


----------



## Santa2412claus (10. April 2011)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Hat jemand Tips für die Zugführung der Reverb 8er? finds ein wenig doof, daß der Zug bei komplett eingefahrener Stürze etwas vom Rahmen absteht...



Das nervt mich auch ein wenige an dem Nerve

Werd mal versuchen die Leitung wie erwähnt ein wenig nach vorne zu ziehen, oder ich versuch es mal mit einer Art Führung.


----------



## litefreak (10. April 2011)

Santa2412claus schrieb:


> Das nervt mich auch ein wenige an dem Nerve



Ich denke, dass es weniger ein Problem von Canyon ist, sondern ein Problem bei den Reverb-Ingenieur.


----------



## MindPatterns (10. April 2011)

So, ich bin den Hobel (Nerve AM 8.0) heute eingefahren. Eindruck: Zwiegespalten. Das gute: Direkte Kraftübertragung. Nimmt Steigungen sehr gut, hab ich so nicht erwartet. Gutes Handling.
Das schlechte: Ich hielt heute Abend direkt das Schaltauge - gebrochen - in der Hand. Nachzulesen hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8198767#post8198767 
Ich werd mich mal an Canyon wenden und fragen, was da los ist.
Hab mir dadurch direkt Kratzer am Rahmen geholt. Außerdem - 18 km gemütlich durch den Stadtwald - womit muß ich dann auf einer Transalp rechnen?! Bin ein wenig sauer und hoffe, daß der Rest stabiler konstruiert wurde...

Für die ersten 24 Stunden mit dem Teil war es kein wirklich guter Start...


----------



## biker1200 (10. April 2011)

Ein schaltauge bricht nur, wenn es einen drauf bekommt. Also entweder bei der Montage, beim Versand, oder eigenes verschulden.
Denke jedoch, dass Canyon wg. dem Schaltauge keinen Stress machen wird. Wegen dem "Mega-kratzer" werden die dir wohl nicht die Schwinge umbauen, da es nicht der letzte Kratzer am MTB sein wird. Obwohl ich das echt cool von Canyon finden würde, wenn die dir das bike deswegen umbauen würden. Mein bike ist auch noch nicht sooooo alt, kennt aber den schwarzen Lackstift auch schon ... so ist das eben bei einem MTB !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1200 (10. April 2011)

slackfreak schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass es weniger ein Problem von Canyon ist, sondern ein Problem bei den Reverb-Ingenieur.



Sorry Leute,

kann euer Problem nicht nachvollziehen? Habe nen AM 8.0 mit original reverb da und ein XC 8.0 mit nachgerüsteter reverb .... bei beiden KEINE PROBLEME mit der "Verlegung" ... habt ihr mal nen Bild, was Ihr da bemängelt?


----------



## much175 (11. April 2011)

slackfreak schrieb:


> Ein paar weitere Detailaufnahmen vom Nerve AM 6.0 und die Funktionsweise des Hinterbaues: klick



schön mit der Schärfe gespielt!
Wenn es bei mir Canyon wird, dann auch das Bike in Schwarz, schön Zeitlos und die X9!

Coolstes Bike!!!!


----------



## MindPatterns (11. April 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> Denke jedoch, dass Canyon wg. dem Schaltauge keinen Stress machen wird. Wegen dem "Mega-kratzer" werden die dir wohl nicht die Schwinge umbauen, da es nicht der letzte Kratzer am MTB sein wird.



Darum geht's ja nicht. Verschleiß wird einsetzen, daß ist schon klar. "Später" wäre mir hier allerdings lieber als "früher".


----------



## Ninja2007 (11. April 2011)

Hallo,

möchte mir gern ein AM8.0 holen,
allerdings bin ich mit der Rahmengröße noch nicht ganz sicher!

Körpergröße: 178cm
Schrittlänge: 79-80cm also genau zwischen S und M!
--> Hat wer Erfahrung mit diesen Daten?

Bei meinem XC von 2007 ist die Rahmengröße M sehr grenzwertig groß, 
da ich im Stand - ohne eingeklickte Pedale - das Oberrohr mit der "Sensiblen Zone" schon berühre.

Danke im Voraus,
Ninja2007


----------



## JohnMacLain (11. April 2011)

Hi!

Nach durchlesen des Threads hoffe ich das ich hier richtig bin. Ich musste leider in der letzen Zeit feststellen, dass es für meine Körpergröße schwer ist ein passendes AM zu finden (1,93m, SL 93cm). Hab mir dann vor einigen Wochen ein Cube AMS 130 Race bestellt. Leider hab ich jetzt festgestellt, dass die Lieferzeiten bei Cube ja ziemlich lange sind. Man wird immer wieder vertröstet und der Termin wird immer weiter rausgeschoben. Jetzt spiele ich mit dem Gedanken das Bike zu stornieren und mir ein Canyon Nerve AM 9.0HS zu holen. Die Lieferzeit ist da weitaus besser was ich gesehen hab. 
Wie sieht es da mit dem Komponenten aus?
Sind die Avid-X0-Bremsen vergleichbar mit den Formularbremsen?
Wie sieht es generell mit den Sram-Komponenten im Vergleich zu Shimano aus? besser, schlechter, gleichwertig?
Danke schon mal im Voraus über Infos.

Gruß


----------



## Wassertrinker (11. April 2011)

Ich habe das 9.0 HS im Frühjahr gekauft. Lieferzeit war eine Woche (Selbstabholung). 

Bremsen bremsen super!!!
Scram-Schaltung hinten ist schön knackig, die HS arbeitet 1a!

Ich habe nix zu meckern an dem Bike!


----------



## Julian0o (11. April 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> Sorry Leute,
> 
> kann euer Problem nicht nachvollziehen? Habe nen AM 8.0 mit original reverb da und ein XC 8.0 mit nachgerüsteter reverb .... bei beiden KEINE PROBLEME mit der "Verlegung" ... habt ihr mal nen Bild, was Ihr da bemängelt?



Ich hab immer das Problem das mir beim absenken der Stütze die Leitung zwischen Rahmen und Rocker Arm kommt. Habe schon alles mögliche Probiert damit die Leitung nach außen läuft um am Arm vorbei. Aber so richtig will die Leitung nicht. 

MfG


----------



## fibbs (11. April 2011)

Hi!

Hat hier vielleicht jemand ein Real-Life-Foto eines 2011er AMs in "black forest green"? Am besten in gutem Tageslicht. Ich möchte sehen, wie die Farbe im echten Leben wirkt.

Christian


----------



## biker1200 (11. April 2011)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Ich hab immer das Problem das mir beim absenken der Stütze die Leitung zwischen Rahmen und Rocker Arm kommt. Habe schon alles mögliche Probiert damit die Leitung nach außen läuft um am Arm vorbei. Aber so richtig will die Leitung nicht.
> 
> MfG



Verstehe Dein Prob immer noch nicht?
Ich hänge mal Bilder von meinem AM 8.0 an, mit der ab Werk montierten Stütze, beim XC sieht es nachgerüstet genau so aus ... da iss nix im Wech


----------



## Humito (11. April 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> Verstehe Dein Prob immer noch nicht?
> Ich hänge mal Bilder von meinem AM 8.0 an, mit der ab Werk montierten Stütze, beim XC sieht es nachgerüstet genau so aus ... da iss nix im Wech



Bei dir finde ich die Schlaufe bei eingefahrener Stütze schon extrem gebogen, glaube nicht das das im sinne des Erfinders ist .
An meinem AM8.0 bildet sich die Schlaufe erst unterhalb des Trichters, dadurch ist die Leitung  bei weitem nicht so eng gebogen... Habe aber auch keine Probleme, die kommt nicht gegen die Schwinge oder so.
Evtl. hängt´s ja an der Rahmengröße (ich hab L)? Könnte mir vorstellen das das bei kleineren Rahmen schon da dran kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1200 (11. April 2011)

Und? Gebogen, ja und?
Auslieferungszustand bei Abholung bei Canyon inkl. Übergabe. Wer hat's erfunden? ;-)
Mein AM ist L und das XC ist M und nach den ersten 100/250 Km habe ich nicht den Eindruck, dass sich die Schlaufe an deinen Glauben hält *lach* .. wie gesagt, keine Probs


----------



## Andi76 (11. April 2011)

Mein Schätzilein im Abendlicht. Kleiner Gag kommt morgen noch, Bilder auch.


----------



## Julian0o (11. April 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> Verstehe Dein Prob immer noch nicht?
> Ich hänge mal Bilder von meinem AM 8.0 an, mit der ab Werk montierten Stütze, beim XC sieht es nachgerüstet genau so aus ... da iss nix im Wech



Ja bei dir ist die Leitung ganz anders verlegt wie ich sie jetzt verlegt habe. Werds mal abändern und gucken wie es in der praxis funktioniert. Sieht aber irgendwie schon sehr ungesund aus. Ist bei allen anderen die die Reverb von Canyon schon dran haben das auch so?

MfG


----------



## Bremsklotz61 (11. April 2011)

Ich mach morgen mal Bilder wie es bei mir aussieht


----------



## biker1200 (11. April 2011)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Ja bei dir ist die Leitung ganz anders verlegt wie ich sie jetzt verlegt habe. Werds mal abändern und gucken wie es in der praxis funktioniert. Sieht aber irgendwie schon sehr ungesund aus. Ist bei allen anderen die die Reverb von Canyon schon dran haben das auch so?
> 
> MfG



Wie gesagt ... hält schon ewig an beiden Bikes, war original von Canyon so vorgesehen ... und macht keinerlei Probleme


----------



## Bremsklotz61 (12. April 2011)

Aloha

so hier mal wie es bei mir ist


----------



## biker1200 (12. April 2011)

Aha, ok 

Und? scheuert die unten am Gelenk, oder kommt man da mit dem Fuß dran?
Versuche immer noch das Prob von "JulianDO" zu verstehen ..


----------



## MindPatterns (12. April 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> Aha, ok
> 
> Und? scheuert die unten am Gelenk, oder kommt man da mit dem Fuß dran?
> Versuche immer noch das Prob von "JulianDO" zu verstehen ..



Ist an meinem Rad genauso. Scheuert am Gelenk. Das Problem läßt sich mit ein wenig 3M Folie eingrenzen. Die Schlaufe, die da entsteht, ist allerdings weniger schön. Eigentlich prädestiniert, um irgendwann einmal unglücklich drin hängen zu bleiben. 
Die andere Führung, die hier gepostet wurde, knickt mir allerdings unter dem Sattel zu weit ein - die Torsionskräfte, die hier auf den Anschluß wirken bzw. auf das Kabel direkt am Anschluß, wären mir zu hoch. Das Kabel ist ja auch nicht unbedingt das flexibelste.


----------



## biker1200 (12. April 2011)

Andi76 schrieb:


> Mein Schätzilein im Abendlicht. Kleiner Gag kommt morgen noch, Bilder auch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 207377
> 
> ...



Schönes Bike 
Nur mir gefallen die Griffe mit den Auflagen gar nicht.
Die scheinen auch falsch eingestellt zu sein, was man so erkennen kann.





Marc B schrieb:


> Wichtig ist auch, dass du keinen Knick im  Handgelenk hast, dieser verstärkt das Aufstützen immer sehr (sehe ich  oft bei Bikern).
> 
> Mehr dazu hier: *Artikel Einstelltipps fürs Bike*
> 
> ...


Danke an Marc B


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1200 (12. April 2011)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Ist an meinem Rad genauso. Scheuert am Gelenk. Das Problem läßt sich mit ein wenig 3M Folie eingrenzen. Die Schlaufe, die da entsteht, ist allerdings weniger schön. Eigentlich prädestiniert, um irgendwann einmal unglücklich drin hängen zu bleiben.
> Die andere Führung, die hier gepostet wurde, knickt mir allerdings unter dem Sattel zu weit ein - die Torsionskräfte, die hier auf den Anschluß wirken bzw. auf das Kabel direkt am Anschluß, wären mir zu hoch. Das Kabel ist ja auch nicht unbedingt das flexibelste.



War gerade mal am Bike und habe mal die andere Schlaufe gemacht, so wir Ihr die habt.
Mutig damit so zu fahren. 
Die Angst des hängen bleibens sehe ich da auch.
Nun Torisionskräfte hin oder her .... es hält, es war so eingestellt, ich gehe schon davon aus, das die bei der Übergabe wissen was die da tun ... die Canyon-Crew


----------



## Bremsklotz61 (12. April 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> es hält, es war so eingestellt, ich gehe schon davon aus, das die bei der Übergabe wissen was die da tun ... die Canyon-Crew



was soll ich sagen... war vom Werk aus so... gibt also min. zwei Crews


----------



## biker1200 (12. April 2011)

gut zu wissen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also unsere Leitungsführung bleibt einfach so, da sie keinerlei Probleme macht, nicht an beweglichen Teilen anschlägt 
und nicht zur Stolperfalle wird


----------



## Andi76 (12. April 2011)

Die Ergongriffe sind für mich die bessere Wahl und die Kontrolle übers Gefährt ist deutlich besser. Von der Einstellung her bin ich so am besten unterwegs, habe etliche Winkel ausprobiert. Trotzdem Danke für die Mühe...

So, hier der Gag, ein erster grober Versuch und die unterschwellige Deutung des "Nashorns"


----------



## wieauchimmer (12. April 2011)

Bei meinem Nerve AM 5.0 musste ich die Schaltung einstellen lassen da der Umwerfer und das Schaltauge schief waren. Ich hatte es erst selber versucht aber es nicht hinbekommen. Schon komisch und das bei einem neuen Rad.


----------



## Crewso (12. April 2011)

wieauchimmer schrieb:


> Bei meinem Nerve AM 5.0 musste ich die Schaltung einstellen lassen da der Umwerfer und das Schaltauge schief waren. Ich hatte es erst selber versucht aber es nicht hinbekommen. Schon komisch und das bei einem neuen Rad.



War/ist bei mir genauso. Werd mich da am Wochenende mal dran begeben.

Andere Frage: Sollte nicht normal sein das die Aufkleber von der Felge nach der zweiten Ausfahrt abgehen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1200 (13. April 2011)

Andi76 schrieb:


> Die Ergongriffe sind für mich die bessere Wahl und die Kontrolle übers Gefährt ist deutlich besser. Von der Einstellung her bin ich so am besten unterwegs, habe etliche Winkel ausprobiert. Trotzdem Danke für die Mühe...
> 
> So, hier der Gag, ein erster grober Versuch und die unterschwellige Deutung des "Nashorns"
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 207433



Der gag ist geil  .. ich bin mit den ergons mit auflage im downhill nicht zurecht gekommen, weil man nicht richtig zupacken konnten ... habe jetzt auch ergons, aber ohne die Auflage


----------



## Ninja2007 (13. April 2011)

Hallo,

so gestern ein AM8.0 in schwarz bestellt, LT laut Canyon KW17, mal schauen wann es wirklich kommt....

Gibt es Tipps zur Fahrwerkseinstellung bzw. sind sonst schon Stärken/Schwächen auffällig?
(Bei meinem XC von 2007 war beispielsweise die Dämpferbuchse bald im Eimer.)

Gruß
ninja2007


----------



## Master3 (13. April 2011)

Mein AM 5.0 wird wohl heute kommen. Leider kann ich es erst am Freitag in Betrieb setzen. Was mir gar nicht gefällt wenn hier immer von gebrochenen Schaltaugen gesprochen wird. 
An meinen bisherigen Rädern ist nie eines gebrochen, dann eher andere Bauteile.


----------



## Bukk (13. April 2011)

Servus

Hab mein AM07 nu seit ein paar Wochen und bin komplett zufrieden mit dem Ding. Schaltung/Auge musst noch richtig eingestellt werden, dafür hatten sie wohl keine Zeit  Ansonsten dickes Lob an Canyon: Kein Kratzer dran alles fein zusammengeschraubt und bis auf ein kleines Detail gut durchdacht.
Zum Detail: Find ich ja super das der Rahmen an allen erdenklichen Stellen von den Kabelzügen per Klebestreifen oder Gummierung geschützt wird. Aber warum nicht auch an der Bremsleitung hinten an der Kurbel. Ist direkt schon der Lack ab und wahrscheinlich eine Frage von Dauerbelastung bis das blöde wird.

Wo bekomm ich den so Kleber her um das zu beheben, bzw. wie heißen die?


Grüße
Der Carsten


----------



## biker1200 (13. April 2011)

Bukk schrieb:


> Wo bekomm ich den so Kleber her um das zu beheben, bzw. wie heißen die?
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Der Carsten



Das nennt sich Lackschutzfolie kannst ja mal bei ebäh schauen.


----------



## mohlo (13. April 2011)

Bukk schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Hab mein AM07 nu seit ein paar Wochen und bin komplett zufrieden mit dem Ding. Schaltung/Auge musst noch richtig eingestellt werden, dafür hatten sie wohl keine Zeit  Ansonsten dickes Lob an Canyon: Kein Kratzer dran alles fein zusammengeschraubt und bis auf ein kleines Detail gut durchdacht.
> Zum Detail: Find ich ja super das der Rahmen an allen erdenklichen Stellen von den Kabelzügen per Klebestreifen oder Gummierung geschützt wird. Aber warum nicht auch an der Bremsleitung hinten an der Kurbel. Ist direkt schon der Lack ab und wahrscheinlich eine Frage von Dauerbelastung bis das blöde wird.
> ...



http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a2609/scratch-guard-folie-transparent.html

oder

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3470/carbon-protection-schutzfolie.html

Letztgenannte habe ich für mein AM 9.0 HS verwendet.

Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe: wo soll denn die Bremsleitung an die Kurbel kommen? Das würde ja ständig beim Pedalieren stören!?


----------



## Bukk (13. April 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe: wo soll denn die Bremsleitung an die Kurbel kommen? Das würde ja ständig beim Pedalieren stören!?



Danke für die antworten. Na die liegt quasi auf dem Tretlager und scheuert an der Biegung hoch am Rahmen.


----------



## Pedalerie (13. April 2011)

Ich finde es ein bisschen komisch, dass diese Stelle nicht auch mit Rahmenschutzfolie beklebt wurde. Denn die Bremsleitung ist auf Grund der Federbewegung ständig dabei am Rahmen zu reiben. Bei mir habe ich den Rahmen aber schon vorher auf alle erdenklichen Scheuerstellen hin überprüft und durch 3m Schutzfolie gesichert.


----------



## ham81 (13. April 2011)

hallo,

bin mit meinem 8er 2011 voll zufrieden, möchte nur den fox dämpfer gegen einen dt swiss tauschen...gewohnheitssache. kann mir jemand die einbaulänge sagen ? ist das ein 190er ? hab auf der canyon homepage nichts dazu gefunden.
danke für die hilfe


----------



## el martn (13. April 2011)

Einbaulänge 190mm
Hub 50mm (genau 50,8)

gruß

el martn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ham81 (13. April 2011)

super, danke. weißt du auch die passende buchsengröße ?


----------



## Hit (13. April 2011)

Hi zusammen,

ich werde mir Ende des Monats ein AM 8.0 bestellen. Freu! 

Aber eine Frage hätte ich noch: Kann mir jemand sagen auf welcher Seite vom Werk aus die Vorder- bzw. Hinterradbremshebel verbaut werden?

Danke und Grüße
Alex


----------



## ham81 (13. April 2011)

Hit schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich werde mir Ende des Monats ein AM 8.0 bestellen. Freu!
> 
> ...




hallo alex,

vorderrad links, hinterrad rechts


----------



## Master3 (13. April 2011)

Oh man, jetzt war ne große Aufregung bei mir. Heute am Tag online gesehen, dass das Paket an einen Nachbar zugestellt worden ist. Nachgesehen wie er heißt****...hä noch nie gehört den Namen? Heute heimgekommen, kein Zettel im Briefkasten und wer zum Teufel ist dieser Nachbar?
So, dann erstmal Sturm gelaufen bei DHL das die keinen Zettel in den Kasten werfen und son großes wertvolles Paket einfach jemanden geben können. Die wollten dann Nachforschungen starten. Dann Canyon angerufen und verlangt an welche Adresse die das geschickt haben. Der musste mich erstmal beruhigen und meinte, dass es die richtige Zieladresse war. Ich solle dochmal die Nachbarn fragen ob jemand diese Person kennt. Also gefragt und niemand kannte den - Toll! So überlegt was nun. Da ist doch ein Notariat bei uns im Erdgeschoss. Online nachgeschaut wer dort alles arbeitet. Aha, den Namen gibts dort. Hingegangen und da war dann das Fahrrad! Oh man, was für eine Erleichterung.

Aber wie zum Teufel soll ich wissen wer alles im Notariat arbeitet. Zudem hat DHL dort noch nie ein Paket für mich abgegeben. Lieber hätte ich es in der Postfiliale selber geholt. Dann fehlte noch der Zettel im Briefkasten! Auch wenn es sich jetzt geklärt hat. Kann DHL sich was anhören wenn die anrufen.


----------



## Hit (13. April 2011)

ham81 schrieb:


> hallo alex,
> 
> vorderrad links, hinterrad rechts



Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Dann ist ja alles bestens


----------



## Wassertrinker (13. April 2011)

Hit schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> 
> Dann ist ja alles bestens



Bei Selbstabholung montieren sie es kostenlos um. War bei mir zumin so.


----------



## wieauchimmer (13. April 2011)

Crewso schrieb:


> War/ist bei mir genauso. Werd mich da am Wochenende mal dran begeben.
> 
> Andere Frage: Sollte nicht normal sein das die Aufkleber von der Felge nach der zweiten Ausfahrt abgehen, oder?[/qu
> 
> ...


----------



## Santa2412claus (13. April 2011)

Kann mir zufälligerweise jemand sagen, welchen Durchmesser die Sattelklemme hat?

31,8mm?


----------



## litefreak (14. April 2011)

Santa2412claus schrieb:


> Kann mir zufälligerweise jemand sagen, welchen Durchmesser die Sattelklemme hat?
> 
> 31,8mm?



Die Sattelstütze hat jedenfalls den Durchmesser von 30,9.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el martn (14. April 2011)

ham81 schrieb:


> super, danke. weißt du auch die passende buchsengröße ?



22,2 x 8

Gruß 

el martn


----------



## sugarbiker (15. April 2011)

ham81 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> bin mit meinem 8er 2011 voll zufrieden, möchte nur den fox dämpfer gegen einen dt swiss tauschen...gewohnheitssache. kann mir jemand die einbaulänge sagen ? ist das ein 190er ? hab auf der canyon homepage nichts dazu gefunden.
> danke für die hilfe



Hallo,
nur als Anmekrung - Fox hat über 1.000 verschiedene RP23 im Programm,
alles Anpassungen an Vorgaben bzw. Entwicklungen der Radhersteller zum Teil zusammen mit Fox. Ein Tausch mit einem Dämpfer von der Stange führt nur im Glücksfall zu einer Verbesserung des Fahrwerkes....
(habe es selbst mal mit einem RS MC3.3 rein aus Interesse ausprobiert....)


----------



## biker1200 (15. April 2011)

Die Führung der LEitung der Sattelstütze ist nach Rücksprache mit Canyon auf dem Bild in Posting #533 richtiger als mein Bild in Posting #526.
Wobei beides nicht optimel ist, da in #526 die Leitung an das Gelenk kommt.
Muss man halt ein wenig fummeln und tricksen. Habe jetzt die Grundeinstellung der Reverb verändert (minimal weiter raus), so dass beim Absenken die Schlaufe eben so auf dem Arm aufliegt.

...ist denn doch schon komisch, wenn ein bike so übergeben wird und das n.i.O. ist. Ohne die Diskussion hier, wäre ich immer noch der Meinung, das dass so richtig wäre .... tststs.


----------



## dejoule (15. April 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> Die Führung der LEitung der Sattelstütze ist nach Rücksprache mit Canyon auf dem Bild in Posting #533 richtiger als mein Bild in Posting #526.
> Wobei beides nicht optimel ist, da in #526 die Leitung an das Gelenk kommt.
> Muss man halt ein wenig fummeln und tricksen. Habe jetzt die Grundeinstellung der Reverb verändert (minimal weiter raus), so dass beim Absenken die Schlaufe eben so auf dem Arm aufliegt.
> 
> ...ist denn doch schon komisch, wenn ein bike so übergeben wird und das n.i.O. ist. Ohne die Diskussion hier, wäre ich immer noch der Meinung, das dass so richtig wäre .... tststs.




sers, 

also ich habe diesen Halter für die Reverb der die Leitung führen soll ganz weg gelassen und finde das, die Leitung optimal verläuft und auch nur minimal an de Schwinge anliegt. Meine Ramengröße ist M und die Reverb hab ich bis auf 2,5cm im Rahmen versenkt.

greez


----------



## mohlo (15. April 2011)

Bei meinem Nerve AM (persönlich abgeholt in Koblenz) sieht es folgendermaßen aus.
Auf den Rockerarm und das Sitzrohr habe ich noch ein Stück Rahmenschutzfolie (3M) geklebt.


----------



## MindPatterns (15. April 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> Die Führung der LEitung der Sattelstütze ist nach Rücksprache mit Canyon ...



Danke für's Nachfragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1200 (15. April 2011)

@mohlo .... yepp and die Folie muss ich noch denken .. thx.
@MP ... no Prob, man will ja auch selber wissen, wo man dran ist, oder ob man stuss erzählt .


----------



## Julian0o (16. April 2011)

Bei mir läuft die Leitung inzwischen von alleine neben den Rocker Arm. Keine Ahnung wieso. 
So sah es vorher aus:









Hatte aber auch noch diese Leitungsführung von der Reverb nachmontiert.


----------



## sugarbiker (17. April 2011)

alter Schlauch als Hundehalsband ?


----------



## Andi76 (17. April 2011)

Wie vermeidet man denn das die Kette vorne runterhupft wenn es mal etwas ruppiger wird?? Das nervt irgendwie


----------



## sugarbiker (17. April 2011)

-Kettenführung einbauen (nur 2 Kettenblätter vorne)
-Kette kürzen hilft manchmal


----------



## Andi76 (17. April 2011)

Ich möchte auf keinem Fall aufs große Kettenblatt verzichten müssen.
Gibt es da Lösungen mit allen drei Blättern und einer Führung?


----------



## Bench (17. April 2011)

zB: http://g-junkies.de/dreist.html


----------



## wildkater (17. April 2011)

Andi76 schrieb:


> Wie vermeidet man denn das die Kette vorne runterhupft wenn es mal etwas ruppiger wird?? Das nervt irgendwie


Vorne aufs große KB schalten hilft schon mal fürs erste.


----------



## Andi76 (17. April 2011)

die Dreist sieht gut aus.., danke


----------



## biker1200 (17. April 2011)

Bench schrieb:


> zB: http://g-junkies.de/dreist.html



Rockringe passten bei Canyon bikes nicht! (lt. telef. aussage von Canyon)
Darum würde ich mal lieber VORHER nachfragen, ob das alles so passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi76 (18. April 2011)

wollt eh ohne ring, heut auf der runde habe ich mal bewusst aufs große geschalten, hat funktioniert. dennoch denke ich auf dauer ist so eine führung was gescheits.
also bis zum sommerurlaub muß die reverbe und so ne führung her...

was anderes, ich habe heute bemerkt das das rechte standrohr buchesenspiel hat, gefühlte wackellei, das linke hat nichts, normal?


----------



## martin82 (18. April 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> Rockringe passten bei Canyon bikes nicht! (lt. telef. aussage von Canyon)
> Darum würde ich mal lieber VORHER nachfragen, ob das alles so passt.



wieso sollen die denn nicht passen? hängt nur von der verbauten kurbel ab und die sind keine ja eigenkonstruktion von canyon.

bei kettenführungen ist das dann was anderes...


----------



## Bench (19. April 2011)

so sehe ich das auch, der Rockring kommt an die Kurbel, hat also nix mit Canyon zu tun.

alternative wäre auch die Bionicon KeFü: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=481453
verhindert Kettenklappern, aber kA ob das auch gegen abspingende Kette hilft.


----------



## biker1200 (19. April 2011)

Aha, da kennt sich aber jemand aus.
Dann verstellt mal den Umwerfer nach oben, was bei einem Rockring gemacht werden muss.


----------



## Bench (20. April 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> Dann verstellt mal den Umwerfer nach oben, was bei einem Rockring gemacht werden muss.



komisch, musste ich bei mir nicht machen, sonst würde ja auch die kette unten schleifen^^

natürlich sollte man für ein 44 KB keinen 48er Rockring hinschrauben, und selbst das ginge wenn man genug platz seitlich lässt^^


----------



## biker1200 (20. April 2011)

Na denn freue Dich.
Bei und passte es leider nicht, was auch keine Seltenheit ist, bestätigen Canyon & g-junkies.
Krass, wo bekommst Du denn den 48rr her .. den bräuchte ich noch, dann kann ich den passend lasern lassen ;-)


----------



## Koni2222 (24. April 2011)

Weiß jemand woher diese Risse kommen könnten ? Hab ich gestern erst entdeckt, könnte also evtl. auch schon so gewesen sein wie ich das Bike bekommen habe. Bin noch nicht gestürzt, die Kette läuft auch sauber und ist noch nicht abgesprungen.


----------



## mohlo (24. April 2011)

Koni2222 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand woher diese Risse kommen könnten ? Hab ich gestern erst entdeckt, könnte also evtl. auch schon so gewesen sein wie ich das Bike bekommen habe. Bin noch nicht gestürzt, die Kette läuft auch sauber und ist noch nicht abgesprungen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 208194



Das sieht so aus, als wenn Du mit Schaltwerk irgendwo angeschrammt wärst (Wurzel, Ast, etc.).


----------



## litefreak (25. April 2011)

Sieht wirklich so aus, als wenn du es irgend wo angeschrammt hättest. Jedoch beim oberen Röllchen? (Beim unteren wäre es ja noch vorstellbar)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koni2222 (25. April 2011)

Mit der Stelle irgendwo anschrammen kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, also wenn das sonst noch keiner so gesehen hat ist es vielleicht doch vom Versand oder so.


----------



## Master3 (25. April 2011)

Hier haben doch sicher auch einige das AM 5.0 . Ich hab bei mir folgendes Problem: Die Zugstufenregelung an der Revelation will irgendwie nicht wie ich es möchte. Dreh ich den Hebel auf "Hase", also schnell, geht der immer ab. EIgentlich kann ich dort gar nichts einstellen. Entweder ich schraub den ab oder wieder dran. Imho ist nämlich die Zugstufe zu langsam.


----------



## Erik86 (25. April 2011)

So ich hoffe das mein Bike dann morgen endlich mal geliefert wird.Jemand evt. noch nen tipp, worauf ich beim zusammenbau des Nerve AM 7.0 achten muss?


----------



## litefreak (25. April 2011)

Erik86 schrieb:


> So ich hoffe das mein Bike dann morgen endlich mal geliefert wird.Jemand evt. noch nen tipp, worauf ich beim zusammenbau des Nerve AM 7.0 achten muss?



Alle teile beim zusammenbauen penibelst prüfen auf Kratzer und andere Schäden, gegebenenfalls bei Reklamieren.


----------



## MindPatterns (25. April 2011)

Koni2222 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand woher diese Risse kommen könnten ? Hab ich gestern erst entdeckt, könnte also evtl. auch schon so gewesen sein wie ich das Bike bekommen habe. Bin noch nicht gestürzt, die Kette läuft auch sauber und ist noch nicht abgesprungen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 208194




Mal geschaut wieviel Abstand zwischen größtem Ritzel und oberem Schaltröllchen ist?


----------



## martin82 (25. April 2011)

Master3 schrieb:


> Hier haben doch sicher auch einige das AM 5.0 . Ich hab bei mir folgendes Problem: Die Zugstufenregelung an der Revelation will irgendwie nicht wie ich es möchte. Dreh ich den Hebel auf "Hase", also schnell, geht der immer ab. EIgentlich kann ich dort gar nichts einstellen. Entweder ich schraub den ab oder wieder dran. Imho ist nämlich die Zugstufe zu langsam.



eigentlich sollte der einsteller nur abgehen wenn man kräftig dran zieht, beim drehen sollte es in beide richtungen einen anschlag geben, finde sie auch ein bisschen langsam....
gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hit (25. April 2011)

Was bedeutet eigentlich das E8 / F8 am Oberrohr des Nerve AM (die anderen haben es auch)? Sollte ich schon wissen wenn ich bald Besitzer eines Canyons bin, und mich jemand danach fragt  

Grüßle
Alex


----------



## Master3 (26. April 2011)

martin82 schrieb:


> eigentlich sollte der einsteller nur abgehen wenn man kräftig dran zieht, beim drehen sollte es in beide richtungen einen anschlag geben, finde sie auch ein bisschen langsam....
> gruss



Hm, vielleicht dreh ich zu kräftig in die eine Richtung. Aber ziehen muss ich nicht, dass der abgeht. 
Hab das Gefühl das sich die Gabel durch die langsame Zugstufe immer weiter zusammen zieht. Sie schlägt nicht zwar nicht durch, aber der Federweg reduziert sich gefühlt um die Hälfte.


----------



## Koni2222 (26. April 2011)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Mal geschaut wieviel Abstand zwischen größtem Ritzel und oberem Schaltröllchen ist?



Hab eben mal alle Möglichkeiten durchprobiert, der Abstand schaut immer gut aus.


----------



## the_watcher951 (26. April 2011)

bin am überlegen mir auch ein AM zu holen, von der Größe tendiere ich zum "L" bin 1,85 und 88 SL, bei 86 SL kommt bei PPS jedoch schon "M" raus

Wie weit kann die Sattelstütze bzw. die Reverb eingefahren werden?



biker1200 schrieb:


> Verstehe Dein Prob immer noch nicht?
> Ich hänge mal Bilder von meinem AM 8.0 an, mit der ab Werk montierten Stütze, beim XC sieht es nachgerüstet genau so aus ... da iss nix im Wech
> 
> Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken



ist das das Maximum?

Eine Probefahrt in Koblenz wären knapp 480 km...
und nur um einmal draufzusitzen und auf dem Parkplatz ne Runde drehen?!


----------



## martin82 (26. April 2011)

Master3 schrieb:


> Hm, vielleicht dreh ich zu kräftig in die eine Richtung. Aber ziehen muss ich nicht, dass der abgeht.
> Hab das Gefühl das sich die Gabel durch die langsame Zugstufe immer weiter zusammen zieht. Sie schlägt nicht zwar nicht durch, aber der Federweg reduziert sich gefühlt um die Hälfte.



hmm, werde mir das nochmal ansehen, ist das bike meiner Freundin und die ist da noch nicht so sensibel (anfängerin)
kommt ja häufiger mal vor das neue Gabeln von Haus aus net richtig funktionieren. 
Also was den Drehknopf angeht stimmt scheinbar bei dir was nicht, der sollte sich nicht abdrehen lassen (vielleicht mal fest reindrücken)

Gruss


----------



## Crewso (26. April 2011)

martin82 schrieb:


> Also was den Drehknopf angeht stimmt scheinbar bei dir was nicht, der sollte sich nicht abdrehen lassen (vielleicht mal fest reindrücken)



Ging mir beim ersten Einstellen genauso. Hatte den Knopf erstmal in der Hand. Aber wenn man beim drehen drückt dann kommt man auch zu den entsprechenden Zugstufen. Funktioniert bei mir zumindest. Dreht man weiter dann hat man den Knopf abgedreht.


----------



## Hit (27. April 2011)

the_watcher951 schrieb:


> bin am überlegen mir auch ein AM zu holen, von der Größe tendiere ich zum "L" bin 1,85 und 88 SL, bei 86 SL kommt bei PPS jedoch schon "M" raus



Meins wird nächste Woche in "L" bestellt. Ich bin 186, Schrittlänge weiß ich garnicht mehr genau. Davor habe ich ein 20" Cube (L) gefahren. Größe "M" wurde mir im PPS auch vorgeschlagen, war für mich aber kein Thema.

Grüße
Alex


----------



## mohlo (27. April 2011)

the_watcher951 schrieb:


> bin am überlegen mir auch ein AM zu holen, von der Größe tendiere ich zum "L" bin 1,85 und 88 SL, bei 86 SL kommt bei PPS jedoch schon "M" raus
> 
> Wie weit kann die Sattelstütze bzw. die Reverb eingefahren werden?
> ist das das Maximum?



Ja, das ist das Maximum. Du kannst aber die Sattelstütze (schwarz) noch weiter in das Sitzrohr schieben.






Zur Größe: Ich habe mich mit 183cm und 86 SL für das Nerve AM in L mit einem kürzeren Vorbau entschieden. Seit ca. 3 Wochen im Einsatz und keine Rückenprobleme und dabei noch super wendig. Mein Fahrprofil: 20% Asphalt, 30% Waldwege, 50% Trails.


----------



## the_watcher951 (27. April 2011)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten,
die Reverb kann als bis zum silbernen Aluteil versenkt werden?
wird dann wohl das L werden nachdem ich gestern noch ein Stumpi gefahren bin (ebenfalls in L) bei diesem jedoch die Sattelstütze nur ca. 20 cm in den Rahmengeschoben werden kann.

Der Händler hat mal wieder bewiesen, dass ich für einen Teil nicht dort kaufen werden:
"Service brauchst eigentlich nicht machen, auch Ölwechsel der Gabel sind nicht nötig, die sind heutzutage so dicht, da brauchts nix. Die Standrohre halt sauber halten und immer wieder mit Brunox einsprühen..."

@ mohlo
was für ein Vorbau hast du statt des 90 mm verbaut?


----------



## Master3 (27. April 2011)

martin82 schrieb:


> hmm, werde mir das nochmal ansehen, ist das bike meiner Freundin und die ist da noch nicht so sensibel (anfängerin)
> kommt ja häufiger mal vor das neue Gabeln von Haus aus net richtig funktionieren.
> Also was den Drehknopf angeht stimmt scheinbar bei dir was nicht, der sollte sich nicht abdrehen lassen (vielleicht mal fest reindrücken)
> 
> Gruss





Crewso schrieb:


> Ging mir beim ersten Einstellen genauso. Hatte den Knopf erstmal in der Hand. Aber wenn man beim drehen drückt dann kommt man auch zu den entsprechenden Zugstufen. Funktioniert bei mir zumindest. Dreht man weiter dann hat man den Knopf abgedreht.



Dank euch, werds vor der nächsten Ausfahrt mal testen mit dem fest reindrücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## @ndy (27. April 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ja, das ist das Maximum. Du kannst aber die Sattelstütze (schwarz) noch weiter in das Sitzrohr schieben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DITO, das gleiche bike und fast die gleichen masse 

Bin jetzt nach ca. 10 x biken super zufrieden, und btw das grau sieht noch bessr aus wenn es dreckig wird 

HS ist top und das bike geht rauf und runter echt PRIMA würde ich wieder kaufen!


----------



## mohlo (27. April 2011)

the_watcher951 schrieb:


> was für ein Vorbau hast du statt des 90 mm verbaut?



75mm


----------



## Pioneer-dC (27. April 2011)

@ndy schrieb:


> DITO, das gleiche bike und fast die gleichen masse



Auch mit kürzerem Vorbau?


----------



## Bukk (27. April 2011)

Man möge mir verzeihen falls es eine dumme Frage ist:
Da mein Schnellspanner der Steckachse vorne so wie es geliefert wurde beim Festziehen immer nach vorne gezeigt hat, musst ich die Gegenmutter um 180° drehen damit das Ganze passt.
Haben die Zahlen auf selbiger irgendeine tiefere Bedeutung oder sollen diese mir nur erleichtern die Mutter richtig auszurichten?

Grüße


----------



## litefreak (27. April 2011)

@Bukk: Jop, die Zahlen haben keine tiefere Bedeutung und sind nur zur leichteren Einstellung da.


----------



## maxxchen1 (27. April 2011)

Es bestand der Wunsch nach Bildern von einem Nerve AM in Blackforrest Green, bitte sehr...
Leider ist die Farbe auf Fotos sehr schwer einzufangen, fällt recht dunkel aus. Mir gefällt es jedenfalls sehr


----------



## JohnMacLain (29. April 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen!
Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Züge am AM 9.0HS innen verlegt sind? Auf der Homepage von Canyon sehe ich auf dem Bild des Bikes die Öffnung, aber da führt keine Leitung rein. Evtl. mal Bilder wären nicht schlecht. Vielen Dank schon mal für die Auskunft.

Grüße


----------



## mohlo (29. April 2011)

JohnMacLain schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen!
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Züge am AM 9.0HS innen verlegt sind? Auf der Homepage von Canyon sehe ich auf dem Bild des Bikes die Öffnung, aber da führt keine Leitung rein. Evtl. mal Bilder wären nicht schlecht. Vielen Dank schon mal für die Auskunft.
> 
> Grüße



Nur der Zug für das Schaltwerk. Bremsen, Hammerschmidt und Sattelstütze sind sauber am Ober- und Unterrohr verlegt.


----------



## JohnMacLain (29. April 2011)

Das ging aber schnell! 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Hatte mich schon über das Bild ein wenig gewundert.

Grüße aus Hessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ham81 (29. April 2011)

hallo AMer,

ich versuche mein AM noch etwas schneller/sportlicher zu machen, v.a. bergauf.
hat jemand von euch erfahrungen und/oder vorschläge. dachte an einen etwas längeren vorbau, leichteren lrs und vielleicht andere reifen ? momentan habe ich fa/nn 2.4 kombi.


----------



## litefreak (29. April 2011)

ham81 schrieb:


> hallo AMer,
> 
> ich versuche mein AM noch etwas schneller/sportlicher zu machen, v.a. bergauf.
> hat jemand von euch erfahrungen und/oder vorschläge. dachte an einen etwas längeren vorbau, leichteren lrs und vielleicht andere reifen ? momentan habe ich fa/nn 2.4 kombi.



Bevor du mit umbauten beginnst und falls noch nicht bereits geschehen:
- Vorbau durch die Spacer etwas tiefer legen
- Gabel abesenken beim Bergauf und auf gerade
- mehr Druck in die Reifen (weniger Rollwiederstand)
- mehr Druck in die Federelemente (strafferes Fahrwerk)


----------



## ham81 (29. April 2011)

die konfigurationen hab ich schon vorgenommen 
habe momentan nen 90er vorbau, dachte an einen 100er, und eine crossmax st/nn 2.35 kombination ?!


----------



## Erik86 (29. April 2011)

Hallo,
meine frage gehört zwar nicht unbedingt hier her, aber ich habe gestern mein AM 7.0 bekommen.Bin mir heute morgen zu VW den Original Heckträger für meinen Golf V kaufen gefahren,zuhause stelle ich dann fest das die Reifen absolut nicht in die Führungsschiene passen.Hatte schonmal jemand das gleiche problem?Oder weiß jemand ob es dafür breitere schienen gibt?


----------



## video-k (30. April 2011)

Hallo!

Bin bisher nur mit dem Rennrad unterwegs und jetzt soll auch ein MTB her. Schwanke zwischen dem AM 5.0 und 6.0. Ist die größere Version die 300 EUR mehr wert? Merkt man das stark beim Fahren?

Danke für eure Tipps.


----------



## mohlo (30. April 2011)

video-k schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Bin bisher nur mit dem Rennrad unterwegs und jetzt soll auch ein MTB her. Schwanke zwischen dem AM 5.0 und 6.0. Ist die größere Version die 300 EUR mehr wert? Merkt man das stark beim Fahren?
> 
> Danke für eure Tipps.



Meiner Meinung lohnen sich die 300 EUR Mehrpreis:

Das 6.0 hat ein komplettes Fox-Fahrwerk sowie die X.9 und DT-Swiss Laufräder.

Tipp: Unter http://www.canyon.com/tools/bikevergleich.html einfach die verschiedenen Modelle vergleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master3 (30. April 2011)

Ich hatte ja mal wegen der Zugstufe an der Revelation hier gefragt. Hab mir das jetzt mal genauer angesehen. Also ja, es funktioniert doch richtig. Ich habe nur immer gleich zu weit gedreht und nicht auf die Klicks geachtet. 

Generelle Frage zu den Federgabeln mit 150mm die am AM verbaut werden.
Nutzt ihr im groben Gelände den Federweg voll aus? Mit dem Gummiring sieht man ja wie weit die Gabel eintaucht und da sind bei mir ca. noch 30-40mm übrig bis zur Brücke.


----------



## martin82 (30. April 2011)

Master3 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja mal wegen der Zugstufe an der Revelation hier gefragt. Hab mir das jetzt mal genauer angesehen. Also ja, es funktioniert doch richtig. Ich habe nur immer gleich zu weit gedreht und nicht auf die Klicks geachtet.
> 
> Generelle Frage zu den Federgabeln mit 150mm die am AM verbaut werden.
> Nutzt ihr im groben Gelände den Federweg voll aus? Mit dem Gummiring sieht man ja wie weit die Gabel eintaucht und da sind bei mir ca. noch 30-40mm übrig bis zur Brücke.



was die zugstufe angeht: passt jetzt ja eh 

das ausnutzen des Federwegs ist ein generelles Prob bei Luftgabeln... du musst irgendwo einen Kompromiss zwischen Wegsacken und FW Ausnutzen eingehen, 3-4 cm sind allerdings viel. 2-1,5 cm sind quasi normal...Dem wegsacken kann man am besten mit Fahrtechnik aus dem Weg gehen.
Versuchs mal mit mehr SAG und achte darauf das der dämpfer ähnlich eingestellt ist.... dann wirds fluffig


----------



## Pioneer-dC (30. April 2011)

Habe gestern mein Nerve AM bekommen.

Bin soweit auch ziemlich begeistert, allerdings verunsichert mich die Höhe etwas.
Bin 183m mit 85cm Schrittlänge und habe mich nach einigen Berichten hier im Forum für die Größe L entschieden. Nun liest man immer wieder, dass zwischen Oberrohr und Schritt ca. eine Handbreit Platz sein soll... dies ist bei mir aber absolut nicht der Fall. Ich schätze, es sind etwa 1-2cm...
Denkt ihr, der Rahmen ist zu groß?


----------



## mohlo (30. April 2011)

Pioneer-dC schrieb:


> Habe gestern mein Nerve AM bekommen.
> 
> Bin soweit auch ziemlich begeistert, allerdings verunsichert mich die Höhe etwas.
> Bin 183m mit 85cm Schrittlänge und habe mich nach einigen Berichten hier im Forum für die Größe L entschieden. Nun liest man immer wieder, dass zwischen Oberrohr und Schritt ca. eine Handbreit Platz sein soll... dies ist bei mir aber absolut nicht der Fall. Ich schätze, es sind etwa 1-2cm...
> Denkt ihr, der Rahmen ist zu groß?



Nein, bzw. es kommt darauf an, welche Fahrstil Du bevorzugst. Ich (183cm / 86cm SL) habe bei meinem Nerve AM 9.0 einen kürzeren Vorbau ausgewählt (75mm statt 90mm) und den Sattel etwas nach vorne verschoben. Im Stand komme ich auch leicht an das Oberrohr. Allerdings trage ich Bike-Shorts und nicht diese engen Radlerhosen. Solange Du dich im Sitzen auf dem Rad wohl fühlst ist alles OK. Mein altes Cannondale Rize war beispielsweise bei 20" (L) etwas zu gestreckt. Jetzt passt das Nerve AM in 20" (L) bestens. Ich war sogar selbst vor Ort in Koblenz, um M und L Probe zu fahren. Das M war mir definitiv zu klein. Mach Dir also keine Sorgen!  Notfalls kannst Du ja noch hochhackige Pumps anziehen - dann hast Du ausreichend Platz zwischen den Beinen!


----------



## mohlo (30. April 2011)

Hier noch schnell ein paar Fotos vom 9.0 HS


----------



## litefreak (30. April 2011)

Schicke Fotos 

Was ist das Hinter der Kettenführung der Hammerschmidt? Ist es ein Teil der Umwerfermontage?


----------



## Andi76 (30. April 2011)

Sacht mal, muß man eigentlich sämtliche Lager der Schwinge und Rockerarm extern mit Schmierung versehen? Oder sind die Stellen wartungsfrei?


----------



## eintopf610 (30. April 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> Hier noch schnell ein paar Fotos vom 9.0 HS
> 
> Du bist der Beste!
> Schöne Bilder, endlich kann man mal die Farbe richtig erkennen.
> ...


----------



## mohlo (30. April 2011)

eintopf610 schrieb:


> Findest du die HS als sehr nützlich, dass du sie wieder kaufen würdest?
> Ich bin auch am Überlegen, ob ich mir dieses Bike zulege.



Nach rund 280 km: JA! Wenn man von einer klassischen 3x9 bzw. 3x10 auf die Hammerschmidt (HS) umsteigt, erfordert es schon einige Zeit an Umgewöhnung. Insbesondere dann, wenn man feststellt, dass man im "Overdrive-Modus" (1 : 1,6 Übersetzung) einen minimalen Kraftverlust verspürt. Unter 25-30 km/h benötigt man die große Übersetzung nicht; auf der Straße oder auf langen Forstautobahnen schaltet man natürlich in der "Overdrive-Modus".

Wesentliche Vorteile der HS sind die hohe Bodenfreiheit, das problemlose Schalten unter Last oder im Stand sowie die Möglichkeit, wirklich alle Gänge auf dem hinteren Kettenblatt fahren zu können. Bei ruppigen Abfahrten ist die Kettenspannung wesentlich höher und ein Abspringen der Kette unmöglich. Nicht zu verachten ist natürlich auch der "Wow-Effekt", den eine solche Getriebekurbel auslöst. 

Mein Fazit: Die Hammerschmidt passt perfekt in die Kategorie All Mountain, genial bei langen Trailabfahrten, absolut problemfreies Schalten und auch für gelegentliche längere Touren geeignet. Wer allerdings mehr als 50% Asphalt und/oder Waldautobahn fährt, sollte auf die HS lieber verzichten.

PS: Ich bin übrigens von einem Cannondale Rize 140mm/140mm mit 3x9 Sram X.9 auf das Nerve 9.0 HS umgestiegen.


----------



## mohlo (30. April 2011)

Andi76 schrieb:


> Sacht mal, muß man eigentlich sämtliche Lager der Schwinge und Rockerarm extern mit Schmierung versehen? Oder sind die Stellen wartungsfrei?



Meines Wissens nach sind das alles wartungsfrei (gekapselte) Lager. Ich sprühe allerdings alle 2-3 Touren einige Spritzer Öl auf die Lagerfassungen und prüfe dabei auch den Drehmoment der Schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomSpeci (30. April 2011)

> prüfe dabei auch den Drehmoment der Schrauben.


 Woher weisst du mieviel NM es sind. Habe schon viel gesucht aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## Pioneer-dC (1. Mai 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> Nein, bzw. es kommt darauf an, welche Fahrstil Du bevorzugst. Ich (183cm / 86cm SL) habe bei meinem Nerve AM 9.0 einen kürzeren Vorbau ausgewählt (75mm statt 90mm) und den Sattel etwas nach vorne verschoben. Im Stand komme ich auch leicht an das Oberrohr. Allerdings trage ich Bike-Shorts und nicht diese engen Radlerhosen. Solange Du dich im Sitzen auf dem Rad wohl fühlst ist alles OK. Mein altes Cannondale Rize war beispielsweise bei 20" (L) etwas zu gestreckt. Jetzt passt das Nerve AM in 20" (L) bestens. Ich war sogar selbst vor Ort in Koblenz, um M und L Probe zu fahren. Das M war mir definitiv zu klein. Mach Dir also keine Sorgen!  Notfalls kannst Du ja noch hochhackige Pumps anziehen - dann hast Du ausreichend Platz zwischen den Beinen!



Okay danke, beruhigt mich schon etwas.
Dann werde ich auch eventuell mal über einen kürzeren Vorbau nachdenken. 
Zu so drastischen Mitteln wie Pumps werde ich wohl im moment noch nicht greifen... 

Eine Frage hätte ich noch (ich hoffe, es wird nicht allzu peinlich für mich ):
Habe die Revelation RL und kann das Ventil der Negativluftkammer nicht finden. Gibts sowas überhaupt? Sollte ja eigentlich ne Dual Air Gabel sein...oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## biker1200 (1. Mai 2011)

the_watcher951 schrieb:


> bin am überlegen mir auch ein AM zu holen, von der Größe tendiere ich zum "L" bin 1,85 und 88 SL, bei 86 SL kommt bei PPS jedoch schon "M" raus
> 
> Wie weit kann die Sattelstütze bzw. die Reverb eingefahren werden?
> 
> ...



Mit deinen Angaben ... vergiss M, L passt.


----------



## Nexic (1. Mai 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach sind das alles wartungsfrei (gekapselte) Lager. Ich sprühe allerdings alle 2-3 Touren einige Spritzer Öl auf die Lagerfassungen und prüfe dabei auch den Drehmoment der Schrauben.



Lass das lieber! Wenn man an diesen Stellen mit Kriechöl "schmieren" will beschleunigt das nur den Alterungsprozess der Wälzlager.
Das sehr Viskose Öl trägt den feinen Staub und Schmutz ins  Lager hinein und wäscht das zähflüssige Lagerfett aus.

Lieber einmal im Jahr das Bike auseinandernehmen und die Lager öffnen reinigen und mit neuem Lagerfett versehen. 
Wenn man überwiegend bei trockenem Wetter fährt kann man auch ganz drauf verzichten.


----------



## wildkater (1. Mai 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> Unter 25-30 km/h benötigt man die große Übersetzung nicht


Ich interessiere mich ja auch brennend für das Nerve AM mit HS. 
Über 25-30 km/h fährt man im Gelände (wofür ein AM per se gebaut wurde!) eh meist nur bergab, da ist ein kleiner Widerstand doch egal, oder?



mohlo schrieb:


> Mein Fazit: Die Hammerschmidt passt perfekt in die Kategorie All Mountain, genial bei langen Trailabfahrten, absolut problemfreies Schalten und auch für gelegentliche längere Touren geeignet. Wer allerdings mehr als 50% Asphalt und/oder Waldautobahn fährt, sollte auf die HS lieber verzichten.


Deine Aussage irritiert mich aber jetzt leicht: mein bevorzugtes Terrain sind die Alpen, meist längere 1-Tagestouren - und da ist es halt meist so, dass man, bevor man in den All-Mountain-mäßigen Trailgenuß kommt, meist erst mal eine relativ harmlose Waldautobahn hochradelt, d. h. dann bin ich ja jedesmal bei 50%...

Aber ich glaube immer mehr, dass die HS mein Ding wäre, weitere Berichte über das Nerve AM 9.0 HS werde ich mit Genuß lesen!


----------



## litefreak (1. Mai 2011)

@wildkater: Mach Dir über die "Widerstand" keine großen Gedanken. Überlege Dir nur, ob 2 Kettenbläter vorne für dich ausreichend sind. Wenn ja, dann wirst Du mit der HS glücklich!

Mein Homespot hat ca. 60-70% Waldautobahn/Asphalt und da komme ich mit der HS bestens zurecht.


----------



## wildkater (1. Mai 2011)

Danke Slackfreak, beruhigt mich


----------



## Pioneer-dC (1. Mai 2011)

Pioneer-dC schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich noch (ich hoffe, es wird nicht allzu peinlich für mich ):
> Habe die Revelation RL und kann das Ventil der Negativluftkammer nicht finden. Gibts sowas überhaupt? Sollte ja eigentlich ne Dual Air Gabel sein...oder irre ich mich da?



Hat sich erledigt... ist anscheinend doch eine Solo Air Gabel.


----------



## Wassertrinker (2. Mai 2011)

Ich bemerke keinen großartigen Widerstand der HS. Weder im Overdrive, noch im normalen Modus. 

Auch wenn es etwas verbockter wird. Um an einer tr*ia*llastigen Stelle Anlauf zu nehmen im Overdrive, evt auf dem Hindernis kurz stehen und balancieren, um weiter zu fahren, im Stand runter schalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## litefreak (2. Mai 2011)

Wassertrinker schrieb:


> Ich bemerke keinen großartigen Widerstand der HS. Weder im Overdrive, noch im normalen Modus.


Jop, stimme Dir zu.


----------



## Wassertrinker (2. Mai 2011)

Besonders laut ist meine HS auch nicht. 

Nur im OD-Modus beim Rückwärtstreten. Beste Klingel ever


----------



## der-martin (3. Mai 2011)

??? Rahmengröße Nerve AM ???

Hallo liebe CANYON-NERVE-AM-Gemeinde,
ich spiele stark mit dem Gedanken mir das Nerve AM 7.0 zu bestellen.
Ich fahre gern Touren und Trails in unseren Mittelgebirgen, aber meistens relativ gemäßigt. Bislang fahre ich ein Cube AMS in 20" (2006er Modell mit normalen 100mm Federweg hinten bzw. 115mm vorn). 18" Rahmenhöhe kam beim Cube für mich damals nicht in Frage. Beim Cube habe ich jetzt leider einen Rahmenriss. Bin 1,86m groß bei Schrittlänge 86cm und würde beim Canyon zum "L" tendieren. Was meint ihr?

Viele Grüße vom Martin


----------



## litefreak (3. Mai 2011)

Wassertrinker schrieb:


> Nur im OD-Modus beim Rückwärtstreten. Beste Klingel ever



   ist auch meine liebligs Klingel


----------



## Hit (3. Mai 2011)

der-martin schrieb:


> ??? Rahmengröße Nerve AM ???
> 
> Hallo liebe CANYON-NERVE-AM-Gemeinde,
> ich spiele stark mit dem Gedanken mir das Nerve AM 7.0 zu bestellen.
> ...



Hi Martin,

ich fahre momentan auch ein AMS Pro 125, Größe 20". Ich hab die gleiche Größe und Schrittlängen wie Du, am Wochenende habe ich mir ein Am 8.0 in Größe "L" bestellt.
Für mich kam "M" nie in Frage, da ich das 20" Cube perfekt fand, und das ca. Größe "L" bei Canyon entsprechen dürfte.

Hast Du die Möglichkeit ein Canyon Probe zu fahren?

Grüße
Alex


----------



## der-martin (3. Mai 2011)

Hi Alex,
ich überlege halt ob ich die knapp 400km auf mich nehme, ist schon ne Eierei - ob mit Zug oder mit dem Auto. Andererseits kauft man sich nicht jedes Jahr ein neues Bike...Hab mich zugegebenermassen ein bißchen in das AM 7.0/Copper reinverliebt und denke eigentlich dass es passen müsste. Ich habe nur noch ein bissl Bedenken ob es bergauf mit meinem Cube mithalten kann, vom Gewicht tut es sich nichts, aber die Geometrie ist schon a weng mehr in Richtung bergab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (3. Mai 2011)

Seit dem "großen AM-Test" in ner Zeitschrift habe ich auch mit dem AM 9.0 mit der HS geliebäugelt. V.a. da ich auch eher der Bergab-Radler bin. 
Leider ist hier im Allgäu vor jeden DH ein knackiger Uphill gesetzt. Kommt man da mit der HS zurecht? Also sprich: Wie treten sich die "leichten" Gänge im Vergleich zu ner 3-Fach-Kurbel?
Größenmäßig schlägt mir die HP von Canyon ein XL vor. (193cm) 
Aktuell fahre ich das Cube Stereo in 20", ist mir aber ein bisschen zu klein, meiner Meinung nach.

Wie sieht denn das Grau vom 2011er HS-Modell in live aus? Auf den Bildern siehts nicht sehr "modisch" aus.

Gruß


----------



## Nexic (3. Mai 2011)

Die "leichten" Gänge treten sich bei der HS genau wie beim Kettenblatt auch, 
das Getriebe kommt erst im Overdrive Modus zum einsatz, also wenn du in den "2. Gang" schaltest.

Für die übersetzung im 1. Gang ist ein ganz normales Kettenblatt mit 24 Zähnen zuständig, gibts aber auch in der Ausführung mit 22 Zähnen.


----------



## JohnMacLain (3. Mai 2011)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Seit dem "großen AM-Test" in ner Zeitschrift habe ich auch mit dem AM 9.0 mit der HS geliebäugelt. V.a. da ich auch eher der Bergab-Radler bin.
> Leider ist hier im Allgäu vor jeden DH ein knackiger Uphill gesetzt. Kommt man da mit der HS zurecht? Also sprich: Wie treten sich die "leichten" Gänge im Vergleich zu ner 3-Fach-Kurbel?
> Größenmäßig schlägt mir die HP von Canyon ein XL vor. (193cm)
> Aktuell fahre ich das Cube Stereo in 20", ist mir aber ein bisschen zu klein, meiner Meinung nach.
> ...



Also ich habe heute mein Nerve AM 9.0HS bekommen und ich muss sagen: GENIAL!!!! 
Hatte auch erst bedenken wegen der Farbe aber die wurden jetzt wo ich es live sehe absolut zerstreut.


----------



## hofschalk (4. Mai 2011)

Klingt gut. Vielleicht kann ja ein stolzer Besitzer mal ein Gesamtbild einstellen.


----------



## mohlo (4. Mai 2011)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Klingt gut. Vielleicht kann ja ein stolzer Besitzer mal ein Gesamtbild einstellen.



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8261894&postcount=622


----------



## JohnMacLain (4. Mai 2011)

Für was ist eigentlich neben der HS dieses eine Teil am Rahmen angeschraubt  
Weiß das jemand?


----------



## hofschalk (4. Mai 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8261894&postcount=622



danke, hab ich ganz übersehen 
wie würdest du die farbe bezeichnen? hellgrau, graublau, ich kann schon nerven, ich weiss 

das ding neben der HS sieht für mich nach Umwerferumbau aus. Der Rahmen wird ja der gleiche sein, wie bei den anderen AM Modellen, oder?


----------



## indian66 (4. Mai 2011)

So, gestern war es soweit, Schaltauge abgerissen. (AM 2011)
Und das einfach so beim Hochschalten vom 2. in den 1. Gang.
Aussage Canyon: *Auf Schaltaugen keine Garantie!*
Was ist denn das? Mir ist in den 21 Jahren MTB nicht ein einziges Schaltauge abgerissen/verbogen!
Wenn man sich das Teil anschaut ist es natürlich genau an der Sollbruchstelle abgerissen, dort wo eine der Anschraubgewindebohrungen ist.
Kacke!
Hab´ kein Ersatzauge...Wer weiß wann canyon mir das gestern bestellte liefert.
Das Wochenende kann ich wohl vergessen...

Hat viell. Jemand ein 2011er Schaltauge (NR.19) vorübergehend übrig im Raum DO-HA-EN-UN????


----------



## Brinsen (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

ein Freund von mir möchte sich das Nerve AM 6.0 in Mamba Green kaufen.
Leider nicht ohne es davor mal im Tageslicht gesehen zu haben...

Habe diesen und andere Posts schon durchsucht und die Sufu bringt mich nur auf diese Threads...
Hat von euch wer dieses Bike und kann davon ein Bild posten?


----------



## mohlo (4. Mai 2011)

hofschalk schrieb:


> danke, hab ich ganz übersehen
> wie würdest du die farbe bezeichnen? hellgrau, graublau, ich kann schon nerven, ich weiss



Elefantenhautgrau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian0o (4. Mai 2011)

Hat das 2011er ein anderes Schaltauge wie das 2010er?

MfG
Julian


----------



## sb_am (4. Mai 2011)

Brinsen schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ein Freund von mir möchte sich das Nerve AM 6.0 in Mamba Green kaufen.
> Leider nicht ohne es davor mal im Tageslicht gesehen zu haben...
> ...


 
Ich glaub die werden erst in KW19 ausgeliefert.
Da ist dann meins auch dabei und es gibt Fotos


----------



## Bremsklotz61 (4. Mai 2011)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Hat das 2011er ein anderes Schaltauge wie das 2010er?
> 
> MfG
> Julian



Ja


----------



## indian66 (4. Mai 2011)

Bremsklotz61 schrieb:


> Ja



Das ist ja das Problem


----------



## Bremsklotz61 (4. Mai 2011)

ich habe mein Schaltauge am Sonntag geschrottet und online ein neues bestellt...
heute morgen ist es angekommen


----------



## indian66 (4. Mai 2011)

Bremsklotz61 schrieb:


> ich habe mein Schaltauge am Sonntag geschrottet und online ein neues bestellt...
> heute morgen ist es angekommen



Geschrottet? Draufgefallen?


----------



## Bremsklotz61 (4. Mai 2011)

so ungefähr... manchmal reicht der Federweg halt nicht aus um mangelndes Fahrkönnen auszugleichen 
Bin über den Lenker gegangen und das Rad ist im Wald gelandet...
Dabei hat das Schaltauge wohl eine mitbekommen und in der nächsten starken Steigung ist es dann weggebrochen


----------



## JohnMacLain (4. Mai 2011)

Gibt es denn keinen besseren Ersatz als die von Canyon? Hab mir extra ein 2. mitbestellt, aber wenn das so ein Wegwerfartikel ist, kann man ja gleich mal 10 bestellen. Also gibts da eins von einer anderen Firma vielleicht?


----------



## indian66 (4. Mai 2011)

Lt canyon ist das auge die sollbruchstelle damit das ausfallende/rahmen nicht beschädigt wird.
In meinen Augen ist es allerdings reichlich unterdimensioniert, vor allem im bereich der linken befestigungsschraube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napstarr (4. Mai 2011)

schaltauge.de hat bald auch das Canyon Nr. 19 im Angebot. Die sollen ganz gute Arbeit leisten.


----------



## indian66 (4. Mai 2011)

napstarr schrieb:


> schaltauge.de hat bald auch das Canyon Nr. 19 im Angebot. Die sollen ganz gute Arbeit leisten.


Woher hast Du die info?
gesucht habe ich da auch schon, aber tatsächlich noch nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## biker1200 (4. Mai 2011)

Schaltauge hat die in Arbeit, müssen noch angepasst werden, dann geht es los 
Info von gestern persönlich über Facebook erhalten, wir warten darauf. 
https://www.facebook.com/#!/Schaltauge.de


----------



## hofschalk (5. Mai 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> Elefantenhautgrau



wenn ich mir deine fotos so anschaue schaut er irgendwie hellblau aus. auf der canyon HP dagegen schon eher elefantengrau 

täuscht das auf den fotos so?


----------



## mohlo (5. Mai 2011)

hofschalk schrieb:


> wenn ich mir deine fotos so anschaue schaut er irgendwie hellblau aus. auf der canyon HP dagegen schon eher elefantengrau
> 
> täuscht das auf den fotos so?



Ja


----------



## fiesergeschmack (5. Mai 2011)

Brinsen schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ein Freund von mir möchte sich das Nerve AM 6.0 in Mamba Green kaufen.
> Leider nicht ohne es davor mal im Tageslicht gesehen zu haben...
> ...



mit fotos kann ich nicht dienen, aber die farbe kommt ganz gut hin, wirkt in realität aber nicht so knallig und extrem wie im netz. also gefällt im netz besser, beim anodized black ist es genau anders herum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brinsen (5. Mai 2011)

fiesergeschmack schrieb:


> mit fotos kann ich nicht dienen, aber die farbe kommt ganz gut hin, wirkt in realität aber nicht so knallig und extrem wie im netz. also gefällt im netz besser, beim anodized black ist es genau anders herum.



Jap da stimm mich dir zu... Mein Torque Trailflow in Schwarz sieht auch besser aus als auf den Fotos im Netz.

Nujo... dann wart ich mal bis nächste Woche und hoff jemand stellt Bilder rein


----------



## Hit (5. Mai 2011)

Hit schrieb:


> Was bedeutet eigentlich das E8 / F8 am Oberrohr des Nerve AM (die anderen haben es auch)? Sollte ich schon wissen wenn ich bald Besitzer eines Canyons bin, und mich jemand danach fragt
> 
> Grüßle
> Alex



Da mir leider niemand weiter helfen konnte, hab ich mich selber noch etwas erkundigt. Für alle die es interessiert:

F8 = Aluminium

F10 = Carbon

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## Hit (5. Mai 2011)

Erik86 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> meine frage gehört zwar nicht unbedingt hier her, aber ich habe gestern mein AM 7.0 bekommen.Bin mir heute morgen zu VW den Original Heckträger für meinen Golf V kaufen gefahren,zuhause stelle ich dann fest das die Reifen absolut nicht in die Führungsschiene passen.Hatte schonmal jemand das gleiche problem?Oder weiß jemand ob es dafür breitere schienen gibt?



Hmmm, das gleiche Problem bekomme ich mit den 2,4´ern so wie es aussieht bei meinem Thule auch! Meine erste Idee wäre etwas Luft aus den Reifen zu lassen?

Grüße
Alex


----------



## Santa2412claus (6. Mai 2011)

Erik86 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> meine frage gehört zwar nicht unbedingt hier her, aber ich habe gestern mein AM 7.0 bekommen.Bin mir heute morgen zu VW den Original Heckträger für meinen Golf V kaufen gefahren,zuhause stelle ich dann fest das die Reifen absolut nicht in die Führungsschiene passen.Hatte schonmal jemand das gleiche problem?Oder weiß jemand ob es dafür breitere schienen gibt?



Servus,

anbei mal zwei Aufnahmen meiner Selbstkonstruktion.
Der originale Heckträger ist zwar genial einfach und leicht, aber dafür bietet er nicht die Aufnahmemöglichkeit für Reifenbreite jenseits der 2,x an.
Daher habe ich mir selbst was konstruiert ohne auf die Funktionalität des originalen Träger zu verzichten.

Die erste Aufnahme zeigt einen Reifen mit 2,4er Breite (Nobby Nic), die zweite Aufnahme einen Reifen mit 2,35er Breite (Muddy Mary).

Die Bilder sind stark gecropped, daher die miese Qualität.


----------



## Andi76 (6. Mai 2011)

Bin heute von der Runde gekommen und habe ein Knacken von der Lenkzentrale vernommen.
Gleich alles zerlegt und Headsetklemmung nebst Lenkerklemmung mit Fett versorgt und wieder zusammen gebaut.
Das Knacken ist weg, aber beim herumprobieren habe ich festgestellt das die Gabel am rechten Tauchrohr mehr Spiel bekommen hat. Macht mir Sorge das sich da was anbahnt...  Wenn man das Vorderrad zwischen die Beine einklemmt und den Lenker nach links und rechts bewegt, da verwindet sich so einiges und das Spiel im Tauchrohr ist deutlich merklich.

Was sagt Ihr dazu? Muß ich was unternehmen?


----------



## sibbey (7. Mai 2011)

Servus,

ich glaube das erste Bild eines AM 6.0 in Mamba Green im Forum.
Größe XL + Reverb

MEIN BABY ;-)


----------



## mohlo (7. Mai 2011)

sibbey schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich glaube das erste Bild eines AM 6.0 in Mamba Green im Forum.
> Größe XL + Reverb
> ...



Was für eine geile Farbe! Und direkt die passenden Ergon Griffe angeschraubt! 

Da werde ich ja glatt neidisch mit meinem Nerve AM 9.0 HS... da kann das "Mausgrau" natürlich nicht mithalten:





Fast so schön, wie mein altes Cannondale Rize, dass leider gestohlen wurde:


----------



## Bremsklotz61 (7. Mai 2011)

sibbey schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich glaube das erste Bild eines AM 6.0 in Mamba Green im Forum.
> Größe XL + Reverb
> ...




Na dann halte ich im Wurmtal doch mal Ausschau danach


----------



## PiR4Te (7. Mai 2011)

Zeigt mal ein paar Bilder!!

Das große Kettenblatt am XL sieht ja auch rrrriiiiieeesssiig aus...

Gruss


----------



## video-k (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Baue gerade mein neues Canyon AM 6.0 (Größe L) zusammen. Dazu habe ich eine Frage: Wie groß ist denn der Federweg des Fox Float RP2 Dämpfers? Kann ich das messen? Der Dämpferkörper ist, wenn ich mich nicht vermessen habe, rund 57 mm lang, ist das dann das richtige Maß?
Muss ja schauen, dass da genug Druck drauf ist. 

Danke für eure Auskunft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Talon (8. Mai 2011)

Die Hub länge des dämpfers ist 50,8


----------



## Pioneer-dC (8. Mai 2011)

Effektiver Hub: 49
(zumindest laut meinen Messungen )


----------



## Deichfully (9. Mai 2011)

Habe mir letzte Woche ein AM 8.0 (Schwarzwaldgrün) bestellt und freue mich auf hoffentlich baldige Lieferung. 

Da hier öfter mal die Frage nach der Größe des Rahmens gestellt wurde, hier meine Erfahrung: Bin 190cm und habe Schrittlänge 91 - eher kurze Beine und langen Oberkörper. Canyon PPS sagt Größe L, kam mir aber komisch vor. Ab 93er Schrittlänge gibt's dann auch XL Empfehlung. Ich bin dann in Koblenz probegefahren. L wäre tatsächlich gegangen, ich hatte aber immer das subjektive Gefühl, mit krummen Rücken zu sitzen und in engen Kurven mit dem Knie an den Lenker zu kommen. Wäre wohl nie wirklich passiert, aber das XL lag irgendwie satter auf der Straße für mich, insgesamt wirkte es weniger filigran und hatte für mich ein besseres Fahrgefühl. Anders als viele Posts, die ich hier gelesen habe, habe ich mich also für den größeren Rahmen entschieden. War aber 'ne knappe Entscheidung. Am Ende kann ich jedem mit einer Frage nach der Größe eine Probefahrt nur wärmstens empfehlen.

Service von Canyon war übrigens super. Ich war nicht sicher, ob die Reverb auf dem XL bei meiner Sattelhöhe passt. Leider war kein 8.0 oder höher in XL da. Ein netter Mensch aus der Werkstatt hat dann extra die Reverb von einem M 8.0er auf ein XL 6.0er montiert - hat gepasst. Für eine solche Investition will man ja schließlich nix falsch machen. Freue mich also jetzt riesig auf mein neues Bike.


----------



## hofschalk (9. Mai 2011)

Danke für deinen Bericht. Ich bin auch am überlegen zwischen L und XL. Bin 193 und habe Beinlänge von 93cm, falls ich richtig gemessen habe. Da stehe ich auch genau an der Größengrenze.


----------



## JohnMacLain (9. Mai 2011)

Ich bin auch 1,93 groß und hab eine Schrittlänge von 93 cm. Ich hab letzte Woche mein AM 9.0HS in XL bekommen. Passt einfach super und lässt sich sehr gut fahren. Größe L wäre für mich zu klein gewesen.


----------



## nakNAK (9. Mai 2011)

@hofschalk. hab genau deine 193cm 93 cm.
hab beide größen vor 2 monaten probegefahren. auf dem xl sitz man etwas angenehmer, L ist viel wendiger finde ich.

werde nochmal hinfahren und mich nochmal absichern. da ich mit L eigentlioxch zu frieden war, aber auch wie von deichfully erwähnt, man das gefühl hat mit den knieen an den lenker zu kommen. 

aber die optik vom XL geht auch mal garnicht. lauf ch lieber zu fuß ^^


----------



## JohnMacLain (9. Mai 2011)

nakNAK schrieb:


> aber die optik vom XL geht auch mal garnicht. lauf ch lieber zu fuß ^^



Ich weiß zwar nicht was an der Optik des XL angeblich gar nicht geht aber man muss ja nicht alles verstehen!


----------



## mohlo (9. Mai 2011)

JohnMacLain schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht was an der Optik des XL angeblich gar nicht geht aber man muss ja nicht alles verstehen!



Evtl. wirkt die Optik beim XL etwas "zu gestreckt" und sieht daher weniger nach All Mountain aus...


----------



## nakNAK (9. Mai 2011)

sstarkes bild.

aber die optik geht trotzdem gar nie nicht. evtl oberrohr tiefer an sitzrohr... kp sieht aus wie ein trekking rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibbey (9. Mai 2011)

Geile Montage!


Ich glaube das mit der Optik L oder XL ist ein alter Hut. 
Bei älteren - nicht geformten - Steben (gerader Verlauf) wirkt es echt sehr groß, z.B. beim 2009er Modell, aber beim 2011 ??
Ich kann keinen Unterschied "optisch" feststellen (neben den gestreckten Proportionen).

Ich kan nur zum XL raten, bei dem das PPS den Vorschlag formuliert.


----------



## mohlo (9. Mai 2011)

sibbey schrieb:


> Geile Montage!
> 
> Ich kann nur zum XL raten, bei dem das PPS den Vorschlag formuliert.



Bei 193cm Größe und 93cm SL würde ich ebenfalls zu XL raten. Ich (183/86) fahre das L-Modell mit kürzerem Vorbau (75mm) und das passt perfekt


----------



## JohnMacLain (9. Mai 2011)

Die Form folgt eben auch ein wenig der Funktion!


----------



## Deichfully (9. Mai 2011)

Ich habe im Showroom die Optik von L und XL nebeneinander verglichen und fand den Unterschied von den Proportionen nicht so dramatisch. Ich hatte befürchtet, dass das Steuerrohr so lang ist, dass man so eine Altherrenfahrradoptik bekommt - ist aber nicht so. Aber da ich auch mal kurz mit dem Gedanken an ein 29er gespielt habe, bin ich von der Optik her wohl ohnehin nicht so empfindlich.


----------



## Juuro (10. Mai 2011)

sibbey schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich glaube das erste Bild eines AM 6.0 in Mamba Green im Forum.
> Größe XL + Reverb
> ...


Sieht garnicht mal so schlecht aus wie ich befürchtet hatte. Hmmm... vielleicht wirds dann doch nicht schwarz. Jetzt muss ich wieder überlegen...


----------



## LuckZero (10. Mai 2011)

Hi,

bin am überlegen mir ein Nerve AM als Ergänzung zu meinem Grand Canyon AL anzuschaffen (Für die entspannte Runde).

Nerve AM 7 oder AM 8 ist die Frage. Wie ist der Unterschied bei Dämpfer/Federgabel zu bewerten?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (10. Mai 2011)

so,
nun ist eine geschlagene Woche vergangen und mein am Dienstag bestelltes Schaltauge ist immer noch nicht da!!!!!
Hammer!
Toller Service bei Canyon!
Hat alleine 3 Tage gedauert, bis das Paket bei canyon in die Post gegangen ist!
Ich bin bedient!
Mein erstes und letztes canyon.


----------



## Julian0o (10. Mai 2011)

Wie schon oft gesagt, der Canyon Service ist teilweise echt fürn A****

Hab da auch schonmal meinen Senf zu gegeben. Aber normalerweise bestellt man sich direkt mal ein Schaltauge in Reserve damit es eben nicht soweit kommt.

MfG


----------



## der-martin (10. Mai 2011)

Also ich war sehr positiv überrascht von Canyon!
Ich habe mein Nerve AM 7.0 in Copper letzten Dienstag 03.05.2011 um 13:25 Uhr in den Warenkorb gelegt. (Lieferzeit war laut Verfügbarkeitsabfrage in Schwarz sofort und in Copper 2 Wochen).
Donnerstag 05.05. wurde das Rad an DHL übergeben und am Samstag 07.05. hat's der gelbe Bulli bei mir abgeliefert. Das ist eine respektable Leistung!

Die erste Ausfahrt war super, es funktioniert alles tadellos und das Rad fährt bergauf und natürlich bergab im Trail sehr geil!


----------



## beetle (10. Mai 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> so,
> nun ist eine geschlagene Woche vergangen und mein am Dienstag bestelltes Schaltauge ist immer noch nicht da!!!!!
> Hammer!
> Toller Service bei Canyon!
> ...



3 Tage bis zum Versand ist doch erst mal recht ordentlich. Je nachdem wie die die 3 Tage zählst, liegt da nur ein Arbeitstag zwischen. Auch wenn es 2 sind, ist das völlig ok. Der Rest liegt am Versender und am Wochenende. Ausserdem ist die Welt ungerecht.


----------



## hofschalk (10. Mai 2011)

Ja, das mit der Größe hat mir Canyon auch so geschrieben. Und PPL bietet mir ebenfalls XL an. Wendig und verspielt ist mein Stereo auch, aber was hilfts, wenn man dauernd den Eindruck hat, man sitzt auf einem zu kleinen Rad und bekommt Knieschmerzen bergauf?!?! 
Ich muss mal sehen, für was ich mich entscheide...Evtl auch das 8.0er...Weiss nicht, ob mir die HS den Mehrpreis wert ist und ob ich mit 2 "Kettenblättern" auskomme.


----------



## Hit (10. Mai 2011)

Die Bestellung lief bei mir auch ohne Probleme. Freitags bestellt, Sonntag bezahlt und letzten Samstag stand mein neues AM 8.0 bei mir im Wohnzimmer! Wie es jedoch mit Ersatzteilen, Service usw. weiter geht kann man daran nicht festmachen.
Wäre natürlich sehr schade wenn Canyon da den Kunden hängen lässt...


----------



## hofschalk (10. Mai 2011)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Ja, das mit der Größe hat mir Canyon auch so geschrieben. Und PPL bietet mir ebenfalls XL an. Wendig und verspielt ist mein Stereo auch, aber was hilfts, wenn man dauernd den Eindruck hat, man sitzt auf einem zu kleinen Rad und bekommt Knieschmerzen bergauf?!?!
> Ich muss mal sehen, für was ich mich entscheide...Evtl auch das 8.0er...Weiss nicht, ob mir die HS den Mehrpreis wert ist und ob ich mit 2 "Kettenblättern" auskomme.



- Wenn ich das im Bikevergelich richtig sehe, sind ja bis auf Komponenten von Shimano und Bremsen der Rest gleich...und 400 für die HS in nem Komplettbike


----------



## mohlo (10. Mai 2011)

Ich habe heute eine "Klemme" am Unterrohr verloren. Sie befindet sich auf der linken Seite und hält die hintere Bremsleitung am Rahmen. Weiß jemand, ob ich diese Klemme bei Canyon nachbestellten kann? Ggf. mit Angabe einer Teilenummer. Im Grunde handelt es sich dabei um einen "Pfennig-Artikel".


----------



## AM_Bayern (10. Mai 2011)

sibbey schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich glaube das erste Bild eines AM 6.0 in Mamba Green im Forum.
> Größe XL + Reverb
> ...




Glückwunsch, dagegen sieht mein AM 6.0 in S schon fast aus wie ein Puky AM , da wirds schon a bisserl knapp fürn Flaschenhalter 





Mehr Bilder in meinem Album........
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mohlo (11. Mai 2011)

hofschalk schrieb:


> - Wenn ich das im Bikevergelich richtig sehe, sind ja bis auf Komponenten von Shimano und Bremsen der Rest gleich...und 400 für die HS in nem Komplettbike



Rechnen wir mal nach... siehe Anhang (PDF)

Berücksichtigt man die wichtigsten Komponenten, bietet das Nerve AM 9.0 HS gegenüber dem AM 8.0 einen Mehrwert von 535 EUR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (11. Mai 2011)

Wenn du die Aftermarket Listenpreise nimmst.


----------



## mohlo (11. Mai 2011)

beetle schrieb:


> Wenn du die Aftermarket Listenpreise nimmst.



Richtig... Canyon will ja schließlich auch noch was verdienen.


----------



## hofschalk (11. Mai 2011)

Hmm okay, gar nicht gedacht, dass die sram Sachen so teuer sind. Für mich war x0 immer gleich xtr, zumindest vom Niveau her. Schade, dass das hs nur in grau zu haben ist. Naja ich grübel mal weiter ;-)


----------



## gremlino (11. Mai 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ich habe heute eine "Klemme" am Unterrohr verloren. Sie befindet sich auf der linken Seite und hält die hintere Bremsleitung am Rahmen. Weiß jemand, ob ich diese Klemme bei Canyon nachbestellten kann? Ggf. mit Angabe einer Teilenummer. Im Grunde handelt es sich dabei um einen "Pfennig-Artikel".



wenn es die Dinger sind, die ich meine, dann gibts die auch bei Rose für ein paar Cent, schau da mal nach


----------



## mohlo (11. Mai 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> wenn es die Dinger sind, die ich meine, dann gibts die auch bei Rose für ein paar Cent, schau da mal nach



Mhhh... evtl. passen die ja: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a28118/c-clip-klammer-4-stueck.html


----------



## Muchserk (11. Mai 2011)

Hab mir das Teil auch schonmal mit der Ferse "weggekickt". Nimm einfach nen Kabelbinder, macht keinen Unterschied bei der Optik und hält einen Kontakt mit Ästen/Ferse eher aus als sone Klemme.


----------



## beetle (11. Mai 2011)

Die Clips sind imo standard und verlieren sich gerne. Ich ersetze die auch immer nach und nach mit Kabelbinder.


----------



## mohlo (11. Mai 2011)

slackfreak schrieb:


> Schicke Fotos
> 
> Was ist das Hinter der Kettenführung der Hammerschmidt? Ist es ein Teil der Umwerfermontage?



IMHO ist das die Aufnahms für einen E-Type Umwerfer


----------



## litefreak (11. Mai 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> IMHO ist das die Aufnahms für einen E-Type Umwerfer



Hat sie denn dort irgend einen Sinn, wenn doch die HS verbaut ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (11. Mai 2011)

slackfreak schrieb:


> Hat sie denn dort irgend einen Sinn, wenn doch die HS verbaut ist?



Nö... ist wohl an jedem Rahmen als Standard montiert


----------



## Rasender Robert (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

wie stark ist bei euch die Wirkung der Propedal-Funktion des RP23 Dämpfers? Man merkt zwar eine Wirkung, aber selbst auf Propedal Stufe 3 arbeitet bei mir der Hinterbau im Wiegetritt deutlich ... bei Stufe 1 und 2 fahren sich die Stellungen "offen" und "Propedal" eigentlich identisch.

Der Druck sollte stimmen: Ich fahre bei gut 70kg ca. 12 bar im Dämpfer. Federwegsausnutzung und SAG sind gut.

Ich habe mich schon mit Canyon in Verbindung gesetzt und werde den Dämpfer wohl direkt zu Toxo schicken, nur wollte ich noch eure Meinungen dazu hören.

Robert


----------



## mohlo (12. Mai 2011)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> wie stark ist bei euch die Wirkung der Propedal-Funktion des RP23 Dämpfers? Man merkt zwar eine Wirkung, aber selbst auf Propedal Stufe 3 arbeitet bei mir der Hinterbau im Wiegetritt deutlich ... bei Stufe 1 und 2 fahren sich die Stellungen "offen" und "Propedal" eigentlich identisch.



Ich merke ebenfalls kaum einen Unterschied. Allerdings kann das auch an meinem Fahrergewicht (85 kg) liegen. Ich kann bisher nichts negatives beim Wiegetritt feststellen.


----------



## Julian0o (13. Mai 2011)

Man muss natürlich auch im Wiegetritt gucken das man so tritt das die Kraft nicht in den Dämpfer geht. Sonst übersteigt man das Durchbrechmoment und der Dämpfer gibt nach. 
Also mit Gefühl 

Ich würde den Aufwand nicht machen das zu Toxo zu schicken weil es nichts bringen wird außer das du 3-4 Wochen kein Bike hast.


----------



## Rasender Robert (13. Mai 2011)

So, ich habe heute morgen mit Toxo telefoniert: Durch die von Canyon so gewünschte werksseitige Einstellung (relativ geringer Boost Valve Druck von 175 psi und mittlerer Velocity-Tune) ist das Propedal ziemlich weich und die Bewegung im Wiegetritt normal.

Ein Defekt wäre es nur, wenn man überhaupt keinen Unterschied zwischen "offen" und "Propedal" merken würde. Bei geringerem Luftdruck wird der Unterschied stärker. 

Eine Änderung der internen Einstellungen ist für 58 bei Toxo möglich ... somit ist an meinem Dämpfer wohl alles in Ordnung und ich werde ihn doch nicht einschicken 

Robert


----------



## Master3 (14. Mai 2011)

Frage an die Kollegen mit einem AM 5.0!
Wie habt ihr eure Revelation eingestellt?

Ich ändere nun schon wöchentlich die Einstellungen um zu sehen was die Beste ist. Hab jetzt ca. 4cm Sag bei etwa 100psi, aber immer noch 2cm. bis zur Gabelbrücke übrig. MEhr kann ich die nicht einfedern. 

Habe im Forum gelesen, dass man ein Service durchführen sollte damit das Ansprechverhalten und die Sache mit dem Federweg besser wird. Aber so richtig traue ich mich nicht an so eine Geschichte. Die Gabel ist ja schon nicht ganz billig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (14. Mai 2011)

ne gabel erst servicen, damit sie besser anspricht. also bitte .. son quatsch ... bissle einfahren und dann funktionieren gabeln einwandfrei

keine gabel federt bis zur gabelkrone ein  ... wenn du wissen willst ob sie ganz einfedert, dann mess mit nem kabelbinder, ob du den vollen federweg gehen kannst.(150mm)

lg


----------



## beetle (15. Mai 2011)

Was sind das eigentlich für Lager die Canyon da verbaut?


----------



## Deichfully (15. Mai 2011)

So, nachdem ich am 5.5. mein AM 8.0 bestellt hatte und mir die übernächste Woche als Liefertermin avisiert wurde, kam letzte Woche frohe Kunde von DHL. Gestern war das Bike bei mir. 
Nach dem Lesen einiger Posts war ich etwas nervös, ob's mit dem Zusammenbauen so klappt, aber es war eigentlich nicht schwerer als das Playmobilschloss meiner Tochter hinzukriegen. 

Das Schaltwerk war etwas blöd eingestellt, die beiden größten Ritzel ließen sich nicht sauber schalten und sprangen hin und her. Aber dank Forum und YouTube war das schnell behoben. 

Jetzt hab ich noch das Problem, dass die Gabel und die Dämpfer zu weich sind, mit dem Setup bin ich noch nicht fertig. Ich finde übrigens wie Rasender Robert, dass die ProPedal Einstellung am Dämpfer kaum wirkt. Vielleicht muss überall noch ein bisschen Luft rein. Außerdem hätte ich gerne den Druckpunkt der Bremsen etwas früher.

Mal zwei Fragen an Euch:
1) Mit wieviel Druck fahrt ihr Dämpfer und Gabel? Ich wiege ca. 87-89 kg ohne Rucksack
2) Wie kann man an der Elixier R den Druckpunkt der Bremse verändern? Ich hab da im Handbuch nix gefunden.


----------



## Deichfully (15. Mai 2011)

Ach so, noch was, da ich hier schon ein paar Posts über Gewicht gelesen habe: Nerve AM 8.0 in XL mit Pedale wiegt laut Waage 13,7 kg. Passt ganz gut zu den 12,9 kg, die Canyon auf der Webseite angibt, finde ich.


----------



## hottube (16. Mai 2011)

@Deichfully mein Vorschlag für das std. Setup:

- setzt das Set-up für den Dämpfer und Gabel auf 25% SAG. 
- Druckstufen ganz herausdrehen (blau, bei der Gabel low und high- Speed)
- Zugstufen ganz herausdrehen (rot, bei der Gabel unten)
- Nun den Lenker packen und die Gabel zusammendrücken - und dann schlagartig loslassen. Das Vorderrad sollte sich beim Ausfedern nicht vom Boden lösen/ hoch-springen. Sollte dies der Fall sein, entsprechend die Zugstufe einen Klick nachstellen.
- Gleiches wie zuvor über Sattel mit dem Dämpfer durchführen
(gibt's in allen Sprachen aus der youTube)



Neue Gabeln müssen erst eingefahren werden. Durch die anfängliche innere Reibung an Dichtungen und Gleitlagern sind diese von sich aus stark gedämpft, und haben zudem ein größeres  Losbrechmoment. Das können leicht 20 - 30 Fahrten sein, bei denen das Fahrwerk gefordert wird. Im Flachland entsprechend länger. 

Je mehr Du Deine Federelemente arbeiten lässt, desto geschmeidiger wird das Verhalten. Von Zeit zu Zeit solltest Du das Verhalten der Zugstufe überprüfen, damit das Rad nicht zum Gummiball mutiert.

Das Fahrwerk fühlt sich dann mit der Zeit an, als würde der Federweg zunehmen und insgesamt "weicher" werden, obwohl der SAG nach wie vor bei 25% liegt.

Das Propedal ist eine Kombination als Losbrechmoment und Low-speed Druckstufe. In Stufe 3 sollte diese auch im Neuzustand am Dämfer zu einer Veränderung des Verhaltens führen, Stufe 1 ggf. Stufe 2 sollten dann im eingefahrenen Zustand erkennbar sein.


Die Druckstufen benötigst Du erst nach dem Einfahren - Und auch nur dann wenn Du genau weist was Du damit erziehen willst. 

90% der Anwendung für Druckstufe im Dämpfer (Propedal) -> zum vermeiden des Wippens am Hinterbau.


----------



## wildkater (16. Mai 2011)

Deichfully schrieb:


> Ach so, noch was, da ich hier schon ein paar Posts über Gewicht gelesen habe: Nerve AM 8.0 in XL mit Pedale wiegt laut Waage 13,7 kg. Passt ganz gut zu den 12,9 kg, die Canyon auf der Webseite angibt, finde ich.


 Ohne jetzt auf die Homepage zu gucken: die Gewichtsangaben beziehen sich glaube ich immer auf die Größe "M" und ohne Pedale, dann ginge sich das schon hin.


----------



## Master3 (16. Mai 2011)

Markdierk schrieb:


> ne gabel erst servicen, damit sie besser anspricht. also bitte .. son quatsch ... bissle einfahren und dann funktionieren gabeln einwandfrei
> 
> keine gabel federt bis zur gabelkrone ein  ... wenn du wissen willst ob sie ganz einfedert, dann mess mit nem kabelbinder, ob du den vollen federweg gehen kannst.(150mm)
> 
> lg



Ok, danke für die Info. 
Bin jetzt ca. 400km mit über 7k hm gefahren. Reicht das um die Gabel einzufahren?
Also mehr Sag möchte ich nicht mehr einstellen. Hatte letztens noch füchtig den Gesamtfederweg gemessen und es waren glaube ich 135mm. Also der Gummring stand im Abstand von 2cm zur Gabelkrone.


----------



## Wobbi (17. Mai 2011)

seit gestern bin ich endlich stolzer besitzer eines 9.0 hs und habe direkt die erste frage: kann ich den verstellbereich der reverb reduzieren? ich weiss, jeder wünscht sich mehr verstellbereich, aber der sattel steht etwa 3cm zu hoch, wenn die stütze komplett ausgefahren ist und da ich bereits den "s"-rahmen habe und ein nachjustierung auf die optimale höhe während der fahrt blöd finde, wäre es angenehmer, wenn ich den verstellbereich reduzieren könnte, sodass die stütze 3cm weniger ausfährt.


----------



## Wassertrinker (17. Mai 2011)

Ich nehme mal an, du hast die Sattelstütze schon ganz im Rahmen versenkt. 

Wie du den Verstellbereich per Endanschlag ändern kannst weiß ich nicht. Du kannst das Ausfahren des Sattels allerdings beliebig stoppen, wenn du den controller am Lenker loslässt.


----------



## Wobbi (17. Mai 2011)

das ich das herausfahren der stütze zu jeder zeit stoppen kann, ist mir klar. mir geht es aber darum, dass ich nicht jedes mal 2-3 versuche brauche, um die richtige höhe zu finden. daher wäre eine "weg"-begrenzung optimal gewesen.
und ja, sie ist selbstverständlich bis zum anschlag im rahmen versenkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (17. Mai 2011)

Master3 schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Info.
> Bin jetzt ca. 400km mit über 7k hm gefahren. Reicht das um die Gabel einzufahren?
> Also mehr Sag möchte ich nicht mehr einstellen. Hatte letztens noch füchtig den Gesamtfederweg gemessen und es waren glaube ich 135mm. Also der Gummring stand im Abstand von 2cm zur Gabelkrone.



das sollte hinkommen, genau! der federweg sollte schon so 150mm (oder?!^^) sein, einfahc nochmal messen. aber wie gesgat, ne federgabel federt nicht bis zur gabelkrone
sollte irgendwann mal ein service für die gabel fällig werden, schauste dir einfach nochmal n paar videos an, wenn du dir aber zu unsicher bist lass es lieber machen.
jetzt fährste erstmal 1-2 jahre, je nach laufleistung und dann machste dir erst wieder n kopf über service. solang die federgabel einwandfrei funktioniert musste da nix ändern. zum sag: die 25% beim AM sind ja nur richtwerte. ich habe bei meinem AM 7.0 weniger, ich sitze sehr aufrecht und belaste die federgabel rel. wenig. 
mit der zeit bekommste das raus, wie es richtig ist. einfach immer mal wieder die mühe machen und testen. gabelpumpe einfach mit ins gelände nehmen.

gruß



Wobbi schrieb:


> das ich das herausfahren der stütze zu jeder zeit  stoppen kann, ist mir klar. mir geht es aber darum, dass ich nicht jedes  mal 2-3 versuche brauche, um die richtige höhe zu finden. daher wäre  eine "weg"-begrenzung optimal gewesen.
> und ja, sie ist selbstverständlich bis zum anschlag im rahmen versenkt!



wenn du jedes mal nachm DH die stütze erst wieder herausfahren musst und dabei drauf achten, 3mm weniger als den maxweg zu gehen hört sich das für mich an als wäre der aufwand gleich wie bei ner "nicht vario"


----------



## Wobbi (17. Mai 2011)

Markdierk schrieb:


> wenn du jedes mal nachm DH die stütze erst wieder herausfahren musst und dabei drauf achten, 3mm weniger als den maxweg zu gehen hört sich das für mich an als wäre der aufwand gleich wie bei ner "nicht vario"



nujoahh....endlösung: flex nehmen und die 3cm vom sitzrohr abschneiden!^^


----------



## JohnMacLain (17. Mai 2011)

Radikal aber wirkungsvoll!!!!


----------



## Wassertrinker (17. Mai 2011)

Wobbi schrieb:


> nujoahh....endlösung: flex nehmen und die 3cm vom sitzrohr abschneiden!^^



Is klaro... Garantie und so


----------



## Deichfully (17. Mai 2011)

hottube schrieb:


> - Druckstufen ganz herausdrehen (blau, bei der Gabel low und high- Speed)
> - Zugstufen ganz herausdrehen (rot, bei der Gabel unten)
> - Nun den Lenker packen und die Gabel zusammendrücken - und dann schlagartig loslassen. Das Vorderrad sollte sich beim Ausfedern nicht vom Boden lösen/ hoch-springen. Sollte dies der Fall sein, entsprechend die Zugstufe einen Klick nachstellen.
> - Gleiches wie zuvor über Sattel mit dem Dämpfer durchführen
> (gibt's in allen Sprachen aus der youTube)



@hottube: Erst mal danke für Deine Erklärungen. 

Nochmal eine Frage bzw. Anmerkung:
- Meine Gabel "springt" nicht, selbst bei niedrigster Zugstufe, federt lediglich schnell aus. Ist aber m.E. in Ordnung so
- Was genau ist die Funktion der Low und High Speed Druckstufe? Hier habe ich bei unterschiedlichen Einstellungen an der Gabel kaum Unterschiede bemerkt. Lediglich die komplette Sperrung (über den äußeren blauen Ring an der rechten Gabel) wirkt deutlich, die stufenlose Verstellung kaum. Und was genau macht der schwarze Drehknopf auf der rechten Gabel? Ist der nicht auch für's Losbrechmoment?

Kann es sein, dass die doch sehr feingranularen Einstellmöglichkeiten an Gabel und Dämpfer eher Marketinggag der Hersteller sind als echte Wirkung zu entfalten? Oder bin ich lediglich zu unsensibel?


----------



## Playmo-Bill (18. Mai 2011)

Deichfully schrieb:


> Habe mir letzte Woche ein AM 8.0 (Schwarzwaldgrün) bestellt und freue mich auf hoffentlich baldige Lieferung.
> 
> Da hier öfter mal die Frage nach der Größe des Rahmens gestellt wurde, hier meine Erfahrung: Bin 190cm und habe Schrittlänge 91 - eher kurze Beine und langen Oberkörper.



Da du fast die gleiche Schrittlänge hast wie ich (bin 192cm / SL 90) würde mich mal interessieren, wie weit du die Reverb rausgezogen hast. Zudem würde mich auch mal die Sattelüberhöhung in dem Fall interessieren.

Könntest du mal ein Bild posten? Ich schwanke noch zwischen L und XL. Laut Canyon-HP benötige ich ein L. Ich werde zwar noch zu Canyon fahren um mal ne Probefahrt zu machen, aber vorab würde mich das schonmal interessieren.


----------



## smk-de (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo, muss auch mal eine Frage loswerden. Seit Montag steht in unserer Garge ein AM 8.0 in schwarz (L). Die erste Ausfahrt steht an und ich mache mir Gedanken, ob man die Reverb irgendwie gegen Diebstahl sichern kann. Hat einer eine glorreiche Idee. Mitnehmen geht ja nicht. Das Gleiche Problem besteht für mich als Camper auf dem Campingplatz. Da hab ich sonst einfach abends die Sattelstütze mit Sattel rausgezogen und fertig.


----------



## Strider (18. Mai 2011)

Auf die einzige Art auf die man so ein Bike vor Diebstahl schützt. Draufsitzen!


----------



## Hit (18. Mai 2011)

smk-de schrieb:


> Hallo, muss auch mal eine Frage loswerden. Seit Montag steht in unserer Garge ein AM 8.0 in schwarz (L). Die erste Ausfahrt steht an und ich mache mir Gedanken, ob man die Reverb irgendwie gegen Diebstahl sichern kann. Hat einer eine glorreiche Idee. Mitnehmen geht ja nicht. Das Gleiche Problem besteht für mich als Camper auf dem Campingplatz. Da hab ich sonst einfach abends die Sattelstütze mit Sattel rausgezogen und fertig.



Wie, Dein AM schläft nicht mit Dir im Bett? 

Ich denke da gibt es wenig Möglichkeiten, wenn dann nur ne Sattelklemme ohne Schnellspanner.

Grüße
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paradoxusus (18. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht ein Pitlock.

Zum Beispiel das Set 01 inklusiver der Sattelklemme.


----------



## mohlo (18. Mai 2011)

smk-de schrieb:


> Hallo, muss auch mal eine Frage loswerden. Seit Montag steht in unserer Garge ein AM 8.0 in schwarz (L). Die erste Ausfahrt steht an und ich mache mir Gedanken, ob man die Reverb irgendwie gegen Diebstahl sichern kann. Hat einer eine glorreiche Idee. Mitnehmen geht ja nicht. Das Gleiche Problem besteht für mich als Camper auf dem Campingplatz. Da hab ich sonst einfach abends die Sattelstütze mit Sattel rausgezogen und fertig.



Dann pass auch mal schön auf den RP23 auf - der ist innerhalb von 60 Sekunden mit einem Inbus-Schlüssel ausgebaut. Kostet ca. 450 EUR im Aftermarket. 

Die Reverb würde ich mit einer Sattelklemme ohne Schnellspanner sichern.


----------



## Playmo-Bill (18. Mai 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> Dann pass auch mal schön auf den RP23 auf - der ist innerhalb von 60 Sekunden mit einem Inbus-Schlüssel ausgebaut. Kostet ca. 450 EUR im Aftermarket.
> 
> Die Reverb würde ich mit einer Sattelklemme ohne Schnellspanner sichern.



Der Vorbau und die Kralle sind auch ruckzuck gelöst und weg ist die Gabel.


----------



## Nexic (18. Mai 2011)

Playmo-Bill schrieb:


> Der Vorbau und die Kralle sind auch ruckzuck gelöst und weg ist die Gabel.



Ist das jetzt ironisch gemeint? 

mohlo hat schon Recht mit dem was er sagt.

Die Sattelstütze ist da weniger das Problem, ich würd mir eher um den ganzen Rest vom Bike sorgen machen.

Man lässt sein 2500 Bike auch nicht aus den Augen, finds immer wieder erschreckend wenn manche
 mit ihrem neuen Scott Genius zum Bäcker fahren und sich dann wundern das es weg ist.


----------



## mohlo (18. Mai 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ich habe heute eine "Klemme" am Unterrohr verloren. Sie befindet sich auf der linken Seite und hält die hintere Bremsleitung am Rahmen. Weiß jemand, ob ich diese Klemme bei Canyon nachbestellten kann? Ggf. mit Angabe einer Teilenummer. Im Grunde handelt es sich dabei um einen "Pfennig-Artikel".



Vielen Dank an Canyon! Top-Service...



mohlo schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr ..........,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deichfully (18. Mai 2011)

Playmo-Bill schrieb:


> Da du fast die gleiche Schrittlänge hast wie ich (bin 192cm / SL 90) würde mich mal interessieren, wie weit du die Reverb rausgezogen hast. Zudem würde mich auch mal die Sattelüberhöhung in dem Fall interessieren.
> 
> Könntest du mal ein Bild posten? Ich schwanke noch zwischen L und XL. Laut Canyon-HP benötige ich ein L. Ich werde zwar noch zu Canyon fahren um mal ne Probefahrt zu machen, aber vorab würde mich das schonmal interessieren.



Es gab schon eine Bildanfrage - erledige ich am Wochenende, vorher komme ich nicht dazu. Die Reverb habe ich ganz rausgezogen, der feste Teil der Sattelstütze ist aber fast ganz im Sitzrohr (ca. 2 cm schauen noch raus). Ich hab's bei Canyon extra ausprobiert, ob's passt. Probefahrt kann ich Dir nur wärmstens empfehlen. Auf dem L saß ich etwas aufrechter, es wirkte etwas agiler, ich hatte aber irgendwie das Gefühl, es ist zu klein, insbesondere in engen Kurven (Abstand Knie-Lenker). Ich fand die etwas gestrecktere Sitzposition auf dem XL und den massigeren Rahmen für mich besser. Ist aber Geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hottube (18. Mai 2011)

Deichfully schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die doch sehr feingranularen Einstellmöglichkeiten an Gabel und Dämpfer eher Marketinggag der Hersteller sind als echte Wirkung zu entfalten? Oder bin ich lediglich zu unsensibel?



Ich denke das wird noch... die Gabel ist noch sehr neu, da Du noch ohne Zugstufe auskommst.

Da die Federhärte durch den variablen Luftdruck einen großen Einstellbereich hat, sind die Einstellelemente für die Dämpfung nur in einem eingeschränkten Bereich der Einstellmöglichkeit sinnvoll nutzbar. Die gewünschten Effekte sind auch nicht so offensichtlich wie beim Lock-Out 

Das Manual das Fox mit der Gabel liefert ist murks! hier leider nur in Englisch:
Anleitung Englisch


----------



## Deichfully (18. Mai 2011)

hottube schrieb:


> Ich denke das wird noch... die Gabel ist noch sehr neu, da Du noch ohne Zugstufe auskommst.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Danke für die Aufmunterung und den Link. So langsam taste ich mich an die Wirkung der Knöpfchen ran. Habe auch gestern erst richtig kapiert, dass an der rechten Gabel Lockout und Low Speed Compression zwei verschiedene Einstellungen sind (da beide blau sind, ist mir das erst gar nicht aufgefallen).
Der Link ist nochmal hilfreich.


----------



## Markdierk (19. Mai 2011)

Nur mal en Randinfo an alle die sich für ein AM entschieden haben (muss das einfach nochmal loswerden) ... gestern mal n halben Tag am Setup gearbeitet und paar mal am Wattkopf runtergebretter: MEINE FRESSE, klebt das Bike am Trail. Ein wahrer Genuss, ich LIEBE dieses Bike!!!

Freut euch!!!


----------



## Hit (19. Mai 2011)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Nur mal en Randinfo an alle die sich für ein AM entschieden haben (muss das einfach nochmal loswerden) ... gestern mal n halben Tag am Setup gearbeitet und paar mal am Wattkopf runtergebretter: MEINE FRESSE, klebt das Bike am Trail. Ein wahrer Genuss, ich LIEBE dieses Bike!!!
> 
> Freut euch!!!



Geht mir genauso! Hab mein 8.0 jetzt seit ner guten Woche, und bin hin und weg! Klar Setup muss etwas verfeinert werden, aber bisher sooooo geil!

Freu mich!!!


----------



## Wobbi (19. Mai 2011)

gestern den ersten ausgiebigen test unter "realen" bedingungen auf´m hometrail gemacht. bin auch sehr zufrieden. werde lediglich das 24ziger der hs auf ein 22ziger ändern. verzweifel aber ein wenig am richtigen setup und fahre das fahrwerk im moment ziemlich neutral. jemand nen tip? (75kg körpergewicht)


----------



## Markdierk (19. Mai 2011)

ich hab mein fahrwerk so eingestellt .. hab n abschnitt genommen bei dem ich steil und steinig hoch muss und dann halt wurzelig, steinig runter. sag hatte eh gepasst(gabel ca 20%, dämpfer 25%), musste nurnoch zugstufe einstellen (hab "nur" ne RL) und da hab ich einfach drauf geachtet, dass ich beim hochfahren immer die kontrolle hab (das bike als jede unebenheit nimmt, ohne dabei durch ausfedern nervös zu werden), grad da is mir aufgefallen, dass das bike bei falscher einstellung hüpft und ich das bergauffahren nur schwer kontrollieren kann. beim runterfahren einfach paar mal probiert, bis ich gemerkt hab: JETZT KLEBTS  die unterschiede sind unglaublich ... muss man sich einfach zeit nehmen


----------



## Wobbi (19. Mai 2011)

ich habe mit dem ausfedern eigentlich kein problem, sondern eher mit dem einfedern. bin mit dem druck schon eine gute ecke über den angaben, merke auch, dass es dadurch bereits beginnt "bockiger" zu werden, aber wenn ich sehe, dass sich die gummidichtungen (sag-monitor^^) nach einer tour mit leichten drops (um die 50cm-70cm) bereits am anschlag befinden, stimmt was nicht..ich weiss aber nicht, wie ich das in den griff bekomme.

merkt man eigentlich, dass das mein erstes fully ist?


----------



## Markdierk (20. Mai 2011)

bin auch kein profi aber würde sage: das is schon ok, man muss ned erst vom hochhaus springen, dass der federweg ganz genutzt wird


----------



## Feddagawwl (20. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mich jetzt nach langem hin und her fÃ¼r ein AM 6.0 entschieden und mich wirklich Ã¼ber die Hilfe hier im Forum gefreut =)!

Jetzt bleibt mir nur noch die Frage offen, welches Nicht-Klick-Pedal ich an mein AM 6.0 machen soll. Habt ihr da ein paar RatschlÃ¤ge? Kann man die SHIMANO PD-MX30 empfehlen? Die Preisgrenze von 50â¬ sollte nicht Ã¼berschritten werden.


----------



## Wobbi (20. Mai 2011)

ich fahre seit längerem die nc17 sudpin s-pro III. sind zwar etwas über  deinem angegebenen budget, aber dafür sind sie sehr leicht (399gr. inkl.  pins). Und da die pins etwas länger, als die meiner anderen  plattformpedale sind, passt auch der grip. bin mit dem pedal sehr  zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hypocrisy76 (20. Mai 2011)

Nimm die Wellgo MG1, die sind baugleich mit den NC17 und die kosten bei Ebay mit Versand um die 30 Euro.

Hab mir auch welche bestellt zum Probieren und bin begeistert.


----------



## Feddagawwl (20. Mai 2011)

@ hypocrisy

Ich finde da nur Verkäufer aus China, Taiwan, Hong Kong, GB ... kann man da bedenkenlos zugreifen  

Oder hast Du einen Link für mich?


----------



## hypocrisy76 (20. Mai 2011)

Hab sie auch aus Hongkong, Taiwan bestellt und bin eher nach den Bewertungen der Verkäufer gegangen.
Hab auch keinen Zoll oder sonstige Gebühren bezahlt und in ca. 2 Wochen waren die Pedal bei mir, genauso wie beschrieben in Magnesium und 387 g schwer.

Du kannst die Wellgo MG1 auch in Deutschland bestellen, aber die sind um einiges teurer und kommen auch aus China.


----------



## downhillboy (20. Mai 2011)

hey hat das nerve am jetzt 140 oder 150 mm ?? laut canyon hat es 150, laut fox hat die talas fit rl nur 140 .... und noch ne frage kann man bei der talas fit rl high- and lowspeedstufe einstellen?? 

gruß moritz


----------



## Wobbi (20. Mai 2011)

hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Nimm die Wellgo MG1, die sind baugleich mit den NC17.....



baugleich?


----------



## hypocrisy76 (20. Mai 2011)

Wobbi schrieb:


> baugleich?



Vergleich mal die Fotos der Wellgos und der NC-17 Pedale und schau dir auch das Gewicht der Pedale an. Ich würde sagen, bis auf den Schriftzug ident.

Ich hab mir die Wellgo Pedale eigentlich nur zugelegt um Plattformpedale auszuprobieren und wollte eigentlich bei den Klickpedalen bleiben.
Aber seit ich sie am Bike habe, vermisse ich die Klickpedale nicht im geringsten und das nach 15 Jahren.


----------



## Wobbi (20. Mai 2011)

neee...die sudpin s-III pro schauen aber ganz anders aus. ;-)


----------



## hypocrisy76 (20. Mai 2011)

Wobbi schrieb:


> neee...die sudpin s-III pro schauen aber ganz anders aus. ;-)



oh sorry, meinte die NC17 S-Pro.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k629/a8933/magnesium-plattform-pedale-s-pro-schwarz.html


----------



## Feddagawwl (21. Mai 2011)

Danke für den Tipp mit den Wellgos =)!

Sind bei neuen Plattformpedalen Pins dabei oder muss man sich welche dazu bestellen?

Ich möchte ungern Werbung machen, aber sagt euch der Shop: mountainbikes.net etwas? Kann man da beruhigt einkaufen?

Bin noch neu ... deswegen die vielen Fragen =)! Verzeihet es mir ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hypocrisy76 (21. Mai 2011)

Feddagawwl schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp mit den Wellgos =)!
> 
> Sind bei neuen Plattformpedalen Pins dabei oder muss man sich welche dazu bestellen?


 
Also die Pins sind von beim Pedal dabei, höchstens du möchtes dir ein Ersatzset anschaffen, aber da würde ich mir die Teile im Baumarkt oder Schlosserei holen, sind ja nichts anderes als Wurmschrauben (in Deutschland heissen sie Madenschrauben)


----------



## widdun (21. Mai 2011)

Moin,
ich habe mal eben ne Frage bezüglich der Rahmengröße des AM's. Also ich habe eine Schrittlänge von 86,5, Canyon sag bis 86 sollte man die Rahmengröße M wählen, ab 87 L. 
Welche Rahmengröße sollte ich wählen? Hat ein kleinerer Rahmen einen Vorteil gegenüber einem größeren und umgekehrt?
gruß widdun


----------



## biker1200 (21. Mai 2011)

L.


----------



## Daniel1993 (21. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem wie Du, bei gleicher Schrittlänge. Ich habe das Glück, das ein Freund von mir das XC 8.0 in Größe L fährt und er kannte einen, der es in M fährt. Bin beide Probe gefahren, für mich persönlich war das L zu groß und zu unhandlich. Das M war für mich viel besser, Größe perfekt, richtig bequem und es fuhr sich für mich perfekt. Also versuch irgendwie, einen Vergleich zu kriegen, hier sagt dir nur jeder seine eigene Meinung/Erfahrung.


----------



## mohlo (21. Mai 2011)

widdun schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe mal eben ne Frage bezüglich der Rahmengröße des AM's. Also ich habe eine Schrittlänge von 86,5, Canyon sag bis 86 sollte man die Rahmengröße M wählen, ab 87 L.
> Welche Rahmengröße sollte ich wählen? Hat ein kleinerer Rahmen einen Vorteil gegenüber einem größeren und umgekehrt?
> gruß widdun



183 und 86 SL - ich habe mich für L (Nerve AM) entschieden und einen kürzeren Vorbau ausgewählt: passt perfekt!


----------



## biker1200 (21. Mai 2011)

Krass, ich empfand das M eher wie ein Kinderfahrrad, komplett zu klein, Knie fast am Lenker, Überstand Sattel auf der letzten Rille und um es einigermaßen fahren zu können, hätte zumindest ein längerer Vorbau drauf gemusst.
Bitte gebt nicht nur die Schrittlänge an, sondern auch die Größe.
185 ... SL 86


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfully (21. Mai 2011)

Playmo-Bill schrieb:


> Könntest du mal ein Bild posten? Ich schwanke noch zwischen L und XL. Laut Canyon-HP benötige ich ein L. Ich werde zwar noch zu Canyon fahren um mal ne Probefahrt zu machen, aber vorab würde mich das schonmal interessieren.



Hier zwei Bilder von meinem 8.0. Ich habe heute den ersten längeren Ausritt gemacht und bin begeistert. Auch die Gabel-/Dämpfereinstellung klappt mittlerweile ganz gut. Wenn man mal ein bisschen damit spielt und immer wieder fährt, kommt man so langsam dahinter.


----------



## mohlo (21. Mai 2011)

Deichfully schrieb:


> Hier zwei Bilder von meinem 8.0. Ich habe heute den ersten längeren Ausritt gemacht und bin begeistert. Auch die Gabel-/Dämpfereinstellung klappt mittlerweile ganz gut. Wenn man mal ein bisschen damit spielt und immer wieder fährt, kommt man so langsam dahinter.



Ein Tipp meinerseits um evtl. Scheuerstellen - verursacht durch die Leitung der RS Reverb - zu vermeiden: Dort wo die Leitung anliegt, einfach ein paar Schutzsticker aufkleben...


----------



## Markdierk (22. Mai 2011)

Daniel1993 schrieb:


> Ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem wie Du,  bei gleicher Schrittlänge. Ich habe das Glück, das ein Freund von mir  das XC 8.0 in Größe L fährt und er kannte einen, der es in M fährt. Bin  beide Probe gefahren, für mich persönlich war das L zu groß und zu  unhandlich. Das M war für mich viel besser, Größe perfekt, richtig  bequem und es fuhr sich für mich perfekt. Also versuch irgendwie, einen  Vergleich zu kriegen, hier sagt dir nur jeder seine eigene  Meinung/Erfahrung.


XC und AM vllt nicht ganz vergleichen. XC ist ne gestrecktere Position. Wenn man dazwischen ist vllt überlegen ob man n weng gestreckter sitzen will oda eben voll auf Wendigkeit aus ist.^^ Würd ich nun sagen

1.80/86: M .. passt mir! (wachsen sollte ich aber nichtmehr )


----------



## widdun (22. Mai 2011)

Hey,
irgendwie helfen mir eure antworten so gar nicht weiter, sondern stiften nur noch mehr Verwirrung ^^ Muss wohl doch die 500km nach Koblenz antreten...
Bin 1.80 groß, Schrittlänge 86,5, Brust 62,5, Arm 64...


----------



## biker1200 (22. Mai 2011)

Selber fahren ist eh das beste... AM war es bei mir und in M eindeutig zu klein.


----------



## jp16 (22. Mai 2011)

Hi,
hab meins nun auch endlich bekommen.
Am 7.0, hab sofort meine MX30 Pedale, VDO Tacho, Ergongriffe und Carbon Flaschenhalter drann und ein paar Km gefahren. Hinterbau einfach Top.
Hinterer Schnellspanner ist bischen gewöhnungsbedürftig ( orginal DT ), da eigentlich kein Schnellspanner sondern nur zum zudrehen.


----------



## Battler (22. Mai 2011)

Will mehr erfahren! 

Was meinst Du mit "einfach Top" ? Nur bergab oder auch bergauf ?
Kann man das Bike (auch geradeaus/auf Asphalt) gut beschleunigen ?


----------



## jp16 (22. Mai 2011)

Bergauf wie bergab top, bergauf kaum wippen, bergab bügelt er fast alles weg. Auf Asphalt biegen sich nur die Noppen der Reifen, sonst einwandfreie Beschleunigung.
Mfg jp16


----------



## biker1200 (22. Mai 2011)

Bergauf TOP ... hahaha, im Vergleich zum XC meiner Frau oder auch zum HT AL8.0 ist das AM nen richtiger Klotz der im uphill richtig Kraft verbrennt.
Kaum Wippen und im DH super, kann ich bestätigen.
Im übrigen ist mir das XC in M auch zu klein, gerade mal getestet.


----------



## Battler (22. Mai 2011)

> Bergauf TOP ... hahaha, im Vergleich zum XC meiner Frau oder auch zum  HT AL8.0 ist das AM nen richtiger Klotz der im uphill richtig Kraft  verbrennt.


Beziehst Du dann worauf ?
Reifen, Gewicht allgemein, Geometrie ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1200 (23. Mai 2011)

darauf ... im Vergleich zum XC meiner Frau oder auch zum  HT AL8.0..= selbstversuch!


----------



## Deleted176859 (23. Mai 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> Bergauf TOP ... hahaha, im Vergleich zum XC meiner Frau oder auch zum HT AL8.0 ist das AM nen richtiger Klotz der im uphill richtig Kraft verbrennt.
> Kaum Wippen und im DH super, kann ich bestätigen.
> Im übrigen ist mir das XC in M auch zu klein, gerade mal getestet.


So ein Bödsinn...,natürlich ist das AM schwerer, aber Klotz...??? Na ja...bissl schwache Waden hä...???


----------



## Deleted176859 (23. Mai 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> darauf ... im Vergleich zum XC meiner Frau oder auch zum  HT AL8.0..= selbstversuch!


Na ja, schon der Vergleich..., AL8.0...Nerve AM...!!!...


----------



## Markdierk (23. Mai 2011)

ich denke weniger das gewicht macht die spritzigkeit bergauf aus (natürlich auch), liegt wohl aber eher am weniger neutralen fahrwerk. antrittstärke mit nem HT is natürlich nicht vergleichbar


----------



## nervy1962 (23. Mai 2011)

Holla Gemeinde,

habe mir heute mein Nerve AM 7.0 in copper und XL bestellt.Der Servicemensch am Telefon bie Canyon war sehr freundlich und kompetent.
Leider gibbet das gute Stück erst in KW23, aber vielleicht auch schon ein bischen früher?
Freue mich jedenfalls wie ein Schneekönig auf das Bike.
Fährt jemand von Euch die Crankbrother mallet - Pedale, also die Tatzen mit Clickis? Passen die Cleats in normale SPD-Aufnahmen an den Schuhen?

So long,

Dirk


----------



## sb_am (23. Mai 2011)

Hab seit letzter Woche ein Nerve AM 6.0 mit Elixir 3 Bremsen.
Nach der Montage ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Bremsen keinen guten Druckpunkt haben und irgendwie schwammig sind.
Nach 2 kurzen Einfahrrunden (je ca. 20km) hat sich noch nichts verändert.
Bessert sich das noch, oder sind die Bremsen trotz Endkontrolle bei Canyon schlecht/nicht entlüftet???


----------



## gmoeller (23. Mai 2011)

Hi,

letzten Freitag war es dann soweit! Am Morgen nach Koblenz und das Nerve AM 8.0 (schwarz) abgeholt.
Als Pedale habe ich die XTR Trail montiert und dann ging es am Wochenende raus!

Und was soll ich sagen: Geil, geil, geil! 
Ich komme von sechs 6 Jahren auf Cube Hardtail mit 100mm Federweg und es ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. 
Bergab sowieso aber auch bergauf habe ich nicht wirklich einen großen Unterschied zum alten Rad gespürt. Der limitierende Faktor ist wahrscheinlich hier eher das Gewicht des Fahrers (~105kg)... 

Kleiner Wermutstropfen: Gestern hat es den NobbyNic am Hinterrad dahingerafft... Reifenplatzer durch einen spitzen Stein bei schneller Abfahrt auf Schotter, ca. 2cm langer Riss in Mantel und Schlauch.
Aber ein Grund jetzt den Fat Albert auch auf das Hinterrad zu ziehen!

Also: rundum empfehlenswert! 

G


----------



## zwecky (23. Mai 2011)

gmoeller schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> letzten Freitag war es dann soweit! Am Morgen nach Koblenz und das Nerve AM 8.0 (schwarz) abgeholt.
> Als Pedale habe ich die XTR Trail montiert und dann ging es am Wochenende raus!
> ...


 
Genau meine Gewichtsklasse  ! Wie groß bist Du bzw. welche Schrittlänge hast Du und welche Rahmengröße. Ich verfolge seit Wochen das Thema und schwanke auch immer noch zwischen L und XL. 

Grüße,

Zwecky


----------



## JohnMacLain (23. Mai 2011)

gmoeller schrieb:


> Kleiner Wermutstropfen: Gestern hat es den NobbyNic am Hinterrad dahingerafft... Reifenplatzer durch einen spitzen Stein bei schneller Abfahrt auf Schotter, ca. 2cm langer Riss in Mantel und Schlauch.
> G



Ist mir bei der 2. Ausfahrt passiert. Schnelle Abfahrt auf einem Schotterwaldweg. Hatte einen ca. 1 cm langen Riss. Ist der NN wirklich so anfällig? War schon ziemlich überrascht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fell (23. Mai 2011)

nervy1962 schrieb:


> Fährt jemand von Euch die Crankbrother mallet - Pedale, also die Tatzen mit Clickis? Passen die Cleats in normale SPD-Aufnahmen an den Schuhen?
> 
> So long,
> 
> Dirk


 Ja, ich fahre die CB Mallet. SPD passt nicht. Aber bei den Pedalen sind die Cleats mit dabei (bei Neukauf).

*Edit* Ich sollte besser lesen :-/ Die Cleats passen natürlich an die üblichen SPD Schuhen.


----------



## mohlo (23. Mai 2011)

nervy1962 schrieb:


> Fährt jemand von Euch die Crankbrother mallet - Pedale, also die Tatzen mit Clickis? Passen die Cleats in normale SPD-Aufnahmen an den Schuhen



Ich fahre die CB Mallet an meinem Nerve AM. Die Cleats passen ohne Probleme an alle gängigen Radschuhe:


----------



## Playmo-Bill (23. Mai 2011)

JohnMacLain schrieb:


> Ist mir bei der 2. Ausfahrt passiert. Schnelle Abfahrt auf einem Schotterwaldweg. Hatte einen ca. 1 cm langen Riss. Ist der NN wirklich so anfällig? War schon ziemlich überrascht.



Welche Nobby-Version wurde denn verbaut? Evo oder Performance?
Wurde vielleicht eine zu leichte Version genommen. Dann sieht das Gesamtgewicht besser aus.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Mai 2011)

Playmo-Bill schrieb:


> Welche Nobby-Version wurde denn verbaut? Evo oder Performance?
> Wurde vielleicht eine zu leichte Version genommen. Dann sieht das Gesamtgewicht besser aus.



Die Nobbys sind sauempfindlich...reissen wirklich schnell bei harten Antritten auf steinigen Feldwegen. Hatte ich dieses Wochenende im Harz mit 2.4er Snakeskin Evo. Danach übrigens zweiter Platten wegen Durchschlag auf dem downhilltrail (Butterstieg). Kann man nur mit viel Luftdruck fahren die Mistviecher, weil die Karkasse recht dünn ist...speziell wenn es felsig wird.

Für "AM" ist der Reifen meiner Meinung nach unterdimensioniert.


----------



## Wassertrinker (23. Mai 2011)

Bisher hatte ich mit den NN noch keine Probleme. Auch auf felsigem Untergrund. 
Müssten die Evo sein.

Mit dem Fat Albert in der Performanceversion hatte ich aber schon sehr wohl Durchschlagprobleme!


----------



## gmoeller (23. Mai 2011)

zwecky schrieb:


> Genau meine Gewichtsklasse  ! Wie groß bist Du bzw. welche Schrittlänge hast Du und welche Rahmengröße. Ich verfolge seit Wochen das Thema und schwanke auch immer noch zwischen L und XL.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Zwecky



Hi Zwecky,

Ich bin 1,81m und habe eine Schrittlänge von 84cm - also ziemlich auf der Grenze zwischen M und L. 
Eine Fahrt nach Koblenz mit anschliessender kurzer Probefahrt hat mich dann klar zum M tendieren lassen. Hatte ich am Hardtail auch und mir "passt" das auch recht gut.

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmoeller (23. Mai 2011)

Playmo-Bill schrieb:


> Welche Nobby-Version wurde denn verbaut? Evo oder Performance?
> Wurde vielleicht eine zu leichte Version genommen. Dann sieht das Gesamtgewicht besser aus.



Hi,

es war ein EVO....
Anscheinend bin ich nicht der einzige hier...

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Fat Albert aus, im Vergleich?

Guido


----------



## Markdierk (23. Mai 2011)

Jop, Canyon verbaut nicht die Sparversion, sind die Pacestar EVO

Meine Nobbies haben immer gehalten, vielleicht Glück. Hab mir auf meins aber auchn FatA druff gemacht



gmoeller schrieb:


> Hi Zwecky,
> 
> Ich bin 1,81m und habe eine Schrittlänge von 84cm - also ziemlich auf der Grenze zwischen M und L.
> Eine Fahrt nach Koblenz mit anschliessender kurzer Probefahrt hat mich  dann klar zum M tendieren lassen. Hatte ich am Hardtail auch und mir  "passt" das auch recht gut.
> ...



die Grenze ist doch bei 86/7 oder? dann passt M sicher, jo


----------



## biker1200 (23. Mai 2011)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Na ja, schon der Vergleich..., AL8.0...Nerve AM...!!!...



und XC ... , zumal kein Bikevergleich, lies nochmal nach.


----------



## biker1200 (23. Mai 2011)

Markdierk schrieb:


> ich denke weniger das gewicht macht die spritzigkeit bergauf aus (natürlich auch), liegt wohl aber eher am weniger neutralen fahrwerk. antrittstärke mit nem HT is natürlich nicht vergleichbar



Klar beim HT, ist mir auch klar ... aber selbst der Vergleich XC vs AM sind Welten im up.


----------



## biker1200 (23. Mai 2011)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> So ein Bödsinn...,natürlich ist das AM schwerer, aber Klotz...??? Na ja...bissl schwache Waden hä...???



Hier geht es nicht um das Gewicht, einfach um den Vortrieb, der nicht nur vom Gewicht abhängig ist. Danke für deinen blödsinnigen Beitrag, um in Deiner Sprache zu bleiben.


----------



## JohnMacLain (23. Mai 2011)

gmoeller schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> es war ein EVO....
> Anscheinend bin ich nicht der einzige hier...
> ...



Bei mir war es auch der EVO. Hab jetzt einen neuen drauf. Wenn der wieder nach kurzer Zeit über den Jordan geht, wird gewechselt.


----------



## litefreak (23. Mai 2011)

Ich hab die FA (Evo, Snake, Triple) und bin bisher vollkommen zufrieden, hat bisher sämtliche Strapazen mitgemacht. Ein Snakebite musste ich leider hinnehmen - war aber eher mein Verschulden (zu wenig Druck und falsche Technik) als ich es Schwalbe zuschreiben würde. Daher meine Empfehlung!


----------



## Deleted176859 (23. Mai 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> Hier geht es nicht um das Gewicht, einfach um den Vortrieb, der nicht nur vom Gewicht abhängig ist. Danke für deinen blödsinnigen Beitrag, um in Deiner Sprache zu bleiben.



Regdsch dich doch nicht gleich so auf mei guudster,war doch nicht böse gemeint...
Und Vortrieb bzw. Beschleunigung interessieren mich bei einem AM nicht die Bohne! Wenn ich heizen will nehm ich mein Hardtail...!


----------



## Feddagawwl (24. Mai 2011)

sb_am schrieb:


> Hab seit letzter Woche ein Nerve AM 6.0 mit Elixir 3 Bremsen.
> Nach der Montage ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Bremsen keinen guten Druckpunkt haben und irgendwie schwammig sind.
> Nach 2 kurzen Einfahrrunden (je ca. 20km) hat sich noch nichts verändert.
> Bessert sich das noch, oder sind die Bremsen trotz Endkontrolle bei Canyon schlecht/nicht entlüftet???



Hmm...das würde mich auch interessieren, da ich meins in 1 bis 2 Wochen abhole, damit ich schonmal vorgewarnt bin .


----------



## litefreak (24. Mai 2011)

In der Regel bekommen die Hersteller die Bremsen von Avid/Formula/etc geliefert und werden so direkt verbaut. Ein separates Entlüften ist wird nicht gemacht. Theoretisch würde das entlüften vom Bremshersteller ja auch ausreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sb_am (24. Mai 2011)

Bin gestern nochmal gefahren...die Bremsen wurden besser.
Aber für nen richtig knackigen Druckpunkt muss ich sie wohl doch entlüften.


----------



## litefreak (24. Mai 2011)

Hast Du deine Bremse vernünftig eingefahren?


----------



## sb_am (24. Mai 2011)

Hab zuerst die Bremsscheiben mit Alkohol richtig entfettet, dann auf kurzen Touren immer wieder ordentlich gebremst.
Die Bremsleistung war ja auch nie das Problem, eher das Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## Taunuscube (24. Mai 2011)

Warum ist der LRS vom AM7 schwerer als der vom AM6?


----------



## Wobbi (24. Mai 2011)

hab da auch noch ne frage...warum ist ein "canyon am 9.0 hs" in s 800gramm schwerer, als auf der canyonseite angegeben? 
(selbstverständlich "stock" ohne pedale gewogen!)


----------



## litefreak (24. Mai 2011)

@Wobbi: Das ist normal, das ist die "Marketing-Toleranz" - ist vergleichbar mit den Sprit-Verbrauchsangaben der Autohersteller


----------



## thacyberfreaker (25. Mai 2011)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage. Ich habe gestern mein Nerve AM 7.0 zusammengebaut und da ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Steckachse auf der rechten Seite offen ist. Ist das so gewollt?


----------



## Bukk (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Hat schon jemand die Canyon Chainguide am Nerve verbaut und kann mir sagen welche Schrauben ich dafür benötige? Mitgeliefert werden leider keine..


Grüße


----------



## mohlo (25. Mai 2011)

thacyberfreaker schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine Frage. Ich habe gestern mein Nerve AM 7.0 zusammengebaut und da ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Steckachse auf der rechten Seite offen ist. Ist das so gewollt?



Ähhhh? Wo ist die denn offen? Die wird doch nur von einer Seite verschraubt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnMacLain (25. Mai 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ähhhh? Wo ist die denn offen? Die wird doch nur von einer Seite verschraubt.



Die Steckachse ist hohl. Das ist sicherlich gemeint. Auf der einen Seite offen eben.


----------



## thacyberfreaker (25. Mai 2011)

Genau das meine ich, die Steckachse ist hohl und von der einen Seite offen. Ist das normal? Würde sich da nicht der ganze Dreck und Schlamm sammeln?


----------



## Wobbi (25. Mai 2011)

ist bei allen gabeln normal!


----------



## Markdierk (25. Mai 2011)

Wobbi schrieb:


> hab da auch noch ne frage...warum ist ein "canyon am 9.0 hs" in s 800gramm schwerer, als auf der canyonseite angegeben?
> (selbstverständlich "stock" ohne pedale gewogen!)



für größe s doch etwas extrem. ich will nun nicht deine waage in den dreck ziehen aber ich denke die muss mal wieder vom tüv kalibriert werden


----------



## Wobbi (25. Mai 2011)

lass bloss meine waage in ruhe!^^
nee..passt schon, waage funktioniert top!


----------



## Pedalerie (25. Mai 2011)

Ich hab den chainguide am nerve am 7.0. Die Schrauben wurden von mir gleich mitbestellt. Glaube die kosten 1,95 das Stueck (mal drei) bei Canyon. Welche Groesse das ist weiss ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi76 (25. Mai 2011)

An meinem Nerve macht die Hinterradbremse extreme Geräusche, sie schaukelt und vibriert sich regelrecht auf und der Ganze Hinterbau verstärkt alles und es ist wirklich irre laut.
was kann ich machen?


----------



## indian66 (25. Mai 2011)

Andi76 schrieb:


> An meinem Nerve macht die Hinterradbremse extreme Geräusche, sie schaukelt und vibriert sich regelrecht auf und der Ganze Hinterbau verstärkt alles und es ist wirklich irre laut.
> was kann ich machen?



Den Bremssattel akribisch genau und vor allem die Bremsscheibe mittig zwischen den Belägen ausrichten.
Bei mir war danach Ruhe!


----------



## beetle (26. Mai 2011)

... und prüf man ob die Beläge noch ok sind. Schau ob alle Schrauben (auch die der Scheibe) mit dem richtigen Drehmoment angezogen sind.


----------



## Bukk (26. Mai 2011)

Pedalerie schrieb:


> Ich hab den chainguide am nerve am 7.0. Die Schrauben wurden von mir gleich mitbestellt. Glaube die kosten 1,95 das Stueck (mal drei) bei Canyon. Welche Groesse das ist weiss ich allerdings nicht.



Hab jetzt einfach M6 innen Imbus Schrauben genommen. Keine Ahnung wie lang..ca. 1cm da zwei Aufnahmen am Rahmen nicht länger sind. Gekostet hat das 50 Cent und hält perfekt  . 6 für Schrauben die man auch hätte dazupacken können ist mir dann doch etwas zu heftig.

Grüße


----------



## Julian0o (27. Mai 2011)

slackfreak schrieb:


> In der Regel bekommen die Hersteller die Bremsen von Avid/Formula/etc geliefert und werden so direkt verbaut. Ein separates Entlüften ist wird nicht gemacht. Theoretisch würde das entlüften vom Bremshersteller ja auch ausreichen.



Wenn die Bremsen in den richtigen Längen bei Canyon ankommen stimmt das. In meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es 4 Nerve AMs in M und bei allen ist die Bremsleitung anders verlegt und verschieden lang. 
Wenn die Leitungen angepasst werden dann müssten sie auch nochmal entlüftet werden. Es kann also durchaus sein das die Bremsen nicht gescheit entlüftet wurden von Canyon.


----------



## litefreak (27. Mai 2011)

Julian0o schrieb:


> In meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es 4 Nerve AMs in M und bei allen ist die Bremsleitung anders verlegt und verschieden lang


Sind es alles die selben Modelle und selbes Modelljahr? Wenn ja, dann wundert mich das extrem - warum sollte Canyon jedesmal eine neue Verlegung wählen.


----------



## Daniel1993 (28. Mai 2011)

Hab auch eine Frage zum Thema Bremsen:
Mein AM 7.0 hat jetzt ca. 60 km drauf, die Bremsen greifen aber noch recht weich und wenn ich die Vorderradbremse gleichmäßig ziehe, ist die Bremskraft aber verschieden stark, also er bremst kurzzeitig stärker dann wieder schwächer usw. . Ist das normal und gibt sich das im Laufe der Zeit ?


----------



## indian66 (28. Mai 2011)

Entlüften!
Sauber Ausrichten
Schlammpackung drauf vorm Bergabfahren


----------



## Daniel1993 (28. Mai 2011)

Sicher dass sich das nicht noch bessert? Entlüften sollte man doch machen lassen, oder?


----------



## dejoule (28. Mai 2011)

Daniel1993 schrieb:


> Sicher dass sich das nicht noch bessert? Entlüften sollte man doch machen lassen, oder?



Entlüften sollte man können, wenn man sich ein Versender Bike kauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1993 (28. Mai 2011)

Gut, hab ich noch nie gemacht aber dann probier ich das wohl demnächst mal, Übung macht den Meister


----------



## Julian0o (28. Mai 2011)

slackfreak schrieb:


> Sind es alles die selben Modelle und selbes Modelljahr? Wenn ja, dann wundert mich das extrem - warum sollte Canyon jedesmal eine neue Verlegung wählen.



Alle aus dem selben Jahr. Bei 4 Bikes sind die Leitungen 3 mal anders verlegt und verschieden lang. Ich glaube das macht jeder Monteur son bisschen wie er das für gut befindet.



dejoule schrieb:


> Entlüften sollte man können, wenn man sich ein Versender Bike kauft



Und allem allem braucht man die passenden Utensilien. Das reine können hilft einem da nicht


----------



## sb_am (31. Mai 2011)

Hab meine Bremsen jetzt entlüften lassen (beim nächstem mal versuchs ich selber!!) und jetzt funktioniert alles PERFEKT.
Passiert wohl mal, dass ein Rad schlecht entfüftet rausgeht, da bin ich Canyon jetzt nicht böse.


----------



## Bukk (31. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand zufällig das Problem das der Umwerfer der XT nicht parallel zum Kettenblatt steht? Muss ich da etwa mit Unterlegscheiben arbeiten um das anständig auszurichten?


Grüße


----------



## beetle (31. Mai 2011)

Du kannst den doch am Rohr verdrehen.


----------



## Bukk (31. Mai 2011)

beetle schrieb:


> Du kannst den doch am Rohr verdrehen.



Also bei mir is der direkt am Rahmen verschraubt.


----------



## mohlo (31. Mai 2011)

*An alle Besitzer eines AM 7.0, 8.0 und des 9.0 HS:*
Bitte überprüft mal an dem hinteren Laufrad (AM1800), ob die Kassette axial Spiel hat und ob unter Last die Kassette auf den beiden äußeren Ritzeln knackt.


----------



## Markdierk (31. Mai 2011)

Daniel1993 schrieb:


> Gut, hab ich noch nie gemacht aber dann probier ich das wohl demnächst mal, Übung macht den Meister



entlüften ist kinderleicht. brauchst halt das kit, aber sone anschaffung lohtn sich. 20-30 euro!



sb_am schrieb:


> Hab meine Bremsen jetzt entlüften lassen (beim nächstem mal versuchs ich selber
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich glaub das macht der hersteller der bremse, wäre dann also auch unfair


----------



## Wobbi (31. Mai 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> *An alle Besitzer eines AM 7.0, 8.0 und des 9.0 HS:*
> Bitte überprüft mal an dem hinteren Laufrad (AM1800), ob die Kassette axial Spiel hat und ob unter Last die Kassette auf den beiden äußeren Ritzeln knackt.



bei mir sitzt alles! (9.0 hs)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (31. Mai 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> *An alle Besitzer eines AM 7.0, 8.0 und des 9.0 HS:*
> Bitte überprüft mal an dem hinteren Laufrad (AM1800), ob die Kassette axial Spiel hat und ob unter Last die Kassette auf den beiden äußeren Ritzeln knackt.



bei mir knackts ab und zu, müsste mal gucken!


----------



## Sergant Serox (1. Juni 2011)

Moin,

will hier jetzt nicht alles lesen - die sufu hat auch keine treffer. kann mir hier mal jemand nen tipp geben welchen pm-adapter ich hinten für eine 203er scheibe brauche (avid)? habe bereits 3 verschiedene erfolglos probiert...

Danke!


----------



## Bremsklotz61 (1. Juni 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> *An alle Besitzer eines AM 7.0, 8.0 und des 9.0 HS:*
> Bitte überprüft mal an dem hinteren Laufrad (AM1800), ob die Kassette axial Spiel hat und ob unter Last die Kassette auf den beiden äußeren Ritzeln knackt.



Kein axiales Spiel feststellbar... knacken tut es schon mal, aber frag mich nicht wann und wo


----------



## indian66 (1. Juni 2011)

Bukk schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig das Problem das der Umwerfer der XT nicht parallel zum Kettenblatt steht? Muss ich da etwa mit Unterlegscheiben arbeiten um das anständig auszurichten?
> 
> 
> Grüße



Hab ich auch, allerding XTR Umwerfer
Hab' ne Unterlegscheibe druntergelegt
Spricht nicht gerade für eine ordentliche Fertigung
Des angeschweissten Sockels


----------



## Bukk (1. Juni 2011)

Bremsklotz61 schrieb:


> Kein axiales Spiel feststellbar... knacken tut es schon mal, aber frag mich nicht wann und wo



Leichtes Spiel ist vorhanden..Idee was man dagegen machen kann?


Umwerfer werd ich dann wohl auch mit Unterlegscheibe rumfummeln müssen. Ärgerlich!


----------



## LGswim16 (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo
ich hab mal ne frage zum nerve am 5.0.
hat die revelation jetzt dual air oder nur solo air?
bitte nicht steinigen, wenn dies schon mal gefragt wurde
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pioneer-dC (2. Juni 2011)

LGswim16 schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich hab mal ne frage zum nerve am 5.0.
> hat die revelation jetzt dual air oder nur solo air?
> bitte nicht steinigen, wenn dies schon mal gefragt wurde
> danke



Solo Air.
Habe auch laaange nach nem zweiten Ventil gesucht...


----------



## LGswim16 (2. Juni 2011)

ok danke
ist eig. das tooled floodgate die druckstufeneinstellung??


----------



## Sven_Kiel (2. Juni 2011)

LGswim16 schrieb:


> ok danke
> ist eig. das tooled floodgate die druckstufeneinstellung??



Die Druckstufe regelt Sensibilität und den Speed des Federelements beim Einfedern.
Ist das (tooled=mit Inbus) Floodgate eingeschaltet, wird das Wippen unterdrückt. Schläge aus der Fahrbahn werden jedoch abgefedert. 
Die Stärke der Einstellung hängt vom Fahrergewicht ab.

Infos kann man übrigens bei Canyon selber dazu lesen:
http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=160


----------



## MoAusE (3. Juni 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> *An alle Besitzer eines AM 7.0, 8.0 und des 9.0 HS:*
> Bitte überprüft mal an dem hinteren Laufrad (AM1800), ob die Kassette axial Spiel hat und ob unter Last die Kassette auf den beiden äußeren Ritzeln knackt.



Hab seit Mittwoch ein AM 6.0, auf dem vorletzten Ritzel rattert es ganz leise und auf dem letzten (kleinsten) ziemlich laut beim treten. Spiel hat die Kassette eigentlich nicht, wenn nur minimal. Ist das jetzt nur ne Einstellungssache der Schaltung, oder ein anderes Problem?


----------



## LGswim16 (3. Juni 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Die Druckstufe regelt Sensibilität und den Speed des Federelements beim Einfedern.
> Ist das (tooled=mit Inbus) Floodgate eingeschaltet, wird das Wippen unterdrückt. Schläge aus der Fahrbahn werden jedoch abgefedert.
> Die Stärke der Einstellung hängt vom Fahrergewicht ab.
> 
> ...



danke
jetzt hab ich verstanden


----------



## LGswim16 (3. Juni 2011)

MoAusE schrieb:


> Hab seit Mittwoch ein AM 6.0, auf dem vorletzten Ritzel rattert es ganz leise und auf dem letzten (kleinsten) ziemlich laut beim treten. Spiel hat die Kassette eigentlich nicht, wenn nur minimal. Ist das jetzt nur ne Einstellungssache der Schaltung, oder ein anderes Problem?



des problem hat ich auch mal
nach dem neu/genau einstellen war es bei mir weg!
ich würd die kette noch gut ölen.


----------



## MoAusE (3. Juni 2011)

Alles klar, danke. Ich werde es versuchen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. Juni 2011)

Ich warte auch auf mein Nerve AM in brillant orange . Wie sieht es aus mit aktuellen Erfahrungen zu den Lieferzeiten?

Kann man sich auf die angegebene Lieferwoche (bei mir kw25) verlassen oder wurde früher ausgeliefert oder eventuell verschoben?

Das blöde ist ja, daß Canyon mir telefonisch mitteilte, daß erst in der 25ten Woche montiert wird aber nicht zwingend bei mir das bike dann auch ankommen muss. Je nachdem ob am Montag oder Freitag..Glückssache. Ich war doch etwas verwundert.


----------



## MoAusE (3. Juni 2011)

Ich hab meins Freitag bestellt und wenn ich Dienstag nicht geardeitet hätte, hätte ich es schon Dienstag bekommen. Musste es dann Mittwoch bei dhl abholen. War aber auch als sofort verfügbar gekennzeichnet.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. Juni 2011)

Oh mann, Du Glückspilz. Ich kanns kaum abwarten. Habe vor 4 Jahren übrigens mal ein Expressbike Nerve XC bestellt aber das hat trotzdem 10 Tage gedauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbi (3. Juni 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Oh mann, Du Glückspilz. Ich kanns kaum abwarten. Habe vor 4 Jahren übrigens mal ein Expressbike Nerve XC bestellt aber das hat trotzdem 10 Tage gedauert.



war doch fix!^^


----------



## ascafirithion (3. Juni 2011)

Da mein Schaltauge verbogen ist und der Versand nach Österreich mehr kostet als das Schaltauge selbst, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Alternative. Ich habe ein AM 2011 und das Schaltauge ist das Nr. 18. Hat irgendwer billige Alternativen?


----------



## mohlo (3. Juni 2011)

ascafirithion schrieb:


> Da mein Schaltauge verbogen ist und der Versand nach Österreich mehr kostet als das Schaltauge selbst, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Alternative. Ich habe ein AM 2011 und das Schaltauge ist das Nr. 18. Hat irgendwer billige Alternativen?



Es handelt sich dabei um Schaltauge Nr. 19 (!) und das gibt es in Kürze hier zu kaufen => http://www.komimi.de


----------



## MoAusE (3. Juni 2011)

Fürs AM brauchst du aber das Schaltauge Nr.19


----------



## ascafirithion (3. Juni 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> Es handelt sich dabei um Schaltauge Nr. 19 (!) und das gibt es in Kürze hier zu kaufen => http://www.komimi.de


Danke, ich bin da mit den Zahlen durcheinander gekommen. Ist natürlich das Nr. 19.


----------



## mohlo (3. Juni 2011)

Hier noch ein Foto von dem Schaltauge Nr. 19 (made by schaltauge.de)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...40232673.27195.130143287059405&type=1&theater


----------



## indian66 (4. Juni 2011)

Kann bei schaltauge.de die nr 19 nicht finden
Hat mal Jemand nen direkten Link?


----------



## Julian0o (4. Juni 2011)

Das gibts da auch noch nicht. Wird gerade getestet.


----------



## Micha-L (4. Juni 2011)

thacyberfreaker schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine Frage. Ich habe gestern mein Nerve AM 7.0 zusammengebaut und da ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Steckachse auf der rechten Seite offen ist. Ist das so gewollt?



Hallo,
sorry für die Off-Topic Frage. Aber was ist das denn für ein "Stern" mit Zahlen rundum die Steckachse?

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (4. Juni 2011)

nochmal zum knacken  knackt halt echt auf den zwei kleinen ritzeln ... sonderlich viel spiel hat die kasette aber nicht


----------



## litefreak (4. Juni 2011)

Markdierk schrieb:


> sonderlich viel spiel hat die kasette aber nicht


Die Kassette darf überhaupt kein Spiel haben.


----------



## Markdierk (4. Juni 2011)

dann zeih ich sie mal nach .. wie ichs bei meinen 2 bikes davor auch habe machen müssen


----------



## Andi76 (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
heute ist meine Reverb gekommen und ich hab mich sofort ans eibauen gemacht. Dazu habe ich zwei Fragen, wie habt Ihr die Leitung am Rahmen befestigt und kann ich die Leitung kürzen?
Ein Entlüftungskit liegt der Stütze bei, die Länge der Leitung ist gute 20cm zu groß.

Ein weiteres Problem wäre ein fieses Knackgeräusch von der Lenkzentrale, ich würde gern die Gabel ausbauen um Fett ans untere Lager des Steuersatzes zu bekommen. Wie gehe ich vor?
Danke für Tipps.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. Juni 2011)

Moin,

kann mir jemand sagen, wo es hier im thread einen Fahrbericht vom AM 5.0 gibt? 

Kann nix finden?

Oder einfach mal ein paar Eindrücke schildern, wie sich das bike im Gelände schlägt. Man findet wenig konkrete Erfahrungsberichte.

Danke und Gruß
Sven


----------



## Andi76 (5. Juni 2011)

Leitung der Reverb habe ich erfolgreich gekürzt, das berühmte Buchesenspiel hat meine auch, aber ich denke gänzlich spielfrei bekommt man sowas nicht hin.

Was mir nun viel mehr Sorge macht ist das Kanacken beim bremsen an der Vorderbremse...
ich habe alles zerlegt, Steuersatz, Gabel raus...alles frisch abgefettet, Ahead sauber eingestellt, immernoch...ich vermute das obere Lager am Steueratz. Da lokalisiere ich das Knacken her...sowas nervt mich. Ich bin Mechaniker und weiß bescheid, wenns knackt hats irgendwo Spiel...nur wo.
Werde mal Canyon kontaktieren und nächste Woche mal zu Acros fahren, sind im Nachbarort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master3 (5. Juni 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, wo es hier im thread einen Fahrbericht vom AM 5.0 gibt?
> 
> ...



Ich schilder mal kurz ein paar Eindrücke nach ca. 500km mit dem Am 5.0.
Die Gabel arbeitet sehr progressiv. Auch mit viel SAG (4cm) habe ich es nicht geschafft den kompletten Federweg zu nutzen. Zudem kommt mir die Zugstufe auch etwas langsam vor. Insgesamt gefällt mir die Gabel jedoch recht gut. Ich kenne jedoch die FOX Gabeln nicht. Der RP2 Dämpfer arbeitet sehr gut. Der Hub lässt sich gut ausnutzen und das Pro Pedal arbeitet astrein. 
Das Gewicht des Bikes finde ich ok. Hab keine Probleme lange Steigungen zu fahren. Bergab ist das Bike ne Klasse für sich. Macht extrem viel Spaß und die "kleinen" Elixir 3 können jederzeit verzögern. 

Also ich kenne derzeit nichts Besseres, interessant wäre jedoch mal ein Vergleich mit einer FOX Federgabel.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. Juni 2011)

Danke Master, das waren ein paar klare Worte. Das mit der Progression habe ich dieses WE auch von einem Liteville-Fahrer gehört. Vorteil von RS ist ja, das man das selber servicen kann. Bei Fox muss man einschicken, hat aber wohl eine bessere performance.

Wie verhält sich das "dual position" bei Dir...kannst Du noch was zu den Federungseigenschaften im "abgesenkten" Mode (120mm) schreiben? Bist Du damit happy?

Danke Dir...Gruß, Sven


----------



## Cortezsi (6. Juni 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Bei Fox muss man einschicken, hat aber wohl eine bessere performance.



Bzgl. Performance, das sieht nicht jeder so bzw. da steckt auch viel Marketing dahinter.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. Juni 2011)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Bzgl. Performance, das sieht nicht jeder so bzw. da steckt auch viel Marketing dahinter.



Stimmt, bin aber schon eine Talas am XC gefahren und die sprach etwas besser an, als meine Reba. Aber nur ein bisserl. ;-)

Meine Reba ist jetzt gut eingefahren und der Inbegriff in Sachen Zuverlässigkeit und auch bei einem Kumpel funzt die Revelation schon seit Jahren.

Fox wäre nix für mich, da ich mir die jährliche Wartung zur Aufrechterhaltung der Garantieansprüche nicht leisten will/kann.


----------



## Master3 (6. Juni 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Danke Master, das waren ein paar klare Worte. Das mit der Progression habe ich dieses WE auch von einem Liteville-Fahrer gehört. Vorteil von RS ist ja, das man das selber servicen kann. Bei Fox muss man einschicken, hat aber wohl eine bessere performance.
> 
> Wie verhält sich das "dual position" bei Dir...kannst Du noch was zu den Federungseigenschaften im "abgesenkten" Mode (120mm) schreiben? Bist Du damit happy?
> 
> Danke Dir...Gruß, Sven



Dual Position funktioniert sehr gut. Man muss die Gabel während der Fahrt mal kurz runterdrücken, damit sie auch abgesenkt bleibt. Auf die Eigenschaften habe ich nicht wirklich geachtet bei 120mm. Fahre meistens auf der Straße dann noch zusätzlich mit Lockout.


----------



## Bartoy (6. Juni 2011)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sorry für die Off-Topic Frage. Aber was ist das denn für ein "Stern" mit Zahlen rundum die Steckachse?
> 
> Gruß,
> Michael



Damit kannst du das Gewinde der Steckachse drehen. So kannst du also die Stellung des geschlossenen Hebels beeinflussen.


----------



## LGswim16 (6. Juni 2011)

mal so ne frage zu den Nerve AMs
1. für welche größe sind die gewichtsangaben bei canyon????
2. und wie viel schwerer wird das Bike/Rahmen bei einer größe unterschied??


----------



## LGswim16 (6. Juni 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Stimmt, bin aber schon eine Talas am XC gefahren und die sprach etwas besser an, als meine Reba. Aber nur ein bisserl. ;-)
> 
> Meine Reba ist jetzt gut eingefahren und der Inbegriff in Sachen Zuverlässigkeit und auch bei einem Kumpel funzt die Revelation schon seit Jahren.
> 
> Fox wäre nix für mich, da ich mir die jährliche Wartung zur Aufrechterhaltung der Garantieansprüche nicht leisten will/kann.



Verliert man auch bei Rock Shox die Garantieansprüche, wenn man sie nicht Warten lässt?


----------



## Wobbi (6. Juni 2011)

Wobbi schrieb:


> hab da auch noch ne frage...warum ist ein "canyon am *9.0 hs" in s 800gramm schwerer*, als auf der canyonseite angegeben?
> (selbstverständlich "stock" ohne pedale gewogen!)





wie gross der unterschied in den gewichten der einzelnen rahmengrössen ist, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Julian0o (6. Juni 2011)

Das Gewicht auf der Canyon Seite ist das gewicht eines Bikes mit anodisiertem M Rahmen. Lackierte Rahmen wiegen in etwa 150 Gramm mehr und eine Größe größer wiegt auch in etwa 150 Gramm mehr. 

Also ein XL AM in lackierter Form wiegt in etwa 450 Gramm mehr wie die Gewichtsangabe auf der Canyon Seite. 
Und ein anodiesierter S Rahmen in etwa 150 Gramm weniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LGswim16 (6. Juni 2011)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Das Gewicht auf der Canyon Seite ist das gewicht eines Bikes mit anodisiertem M Rahmen. Lackierte Rahmen wiegen in etwa 150 Gramm mehr und eine Größe größer wiegt auch in etwa 150 Gramm mehr.
> 
> Also ein XL AM in lackierter Form wiegt in etwa 450 Gramm mehr wie die Gewichtsangabe auf der Canyon Seite.
> Und ein anodiesierter S Rahmen in etwa 150 Gramm weniger



danke


----------



## Blex (6. Juni 2011)

Hey,

spiele stark mit dem Gedanken mir ein AM 7.0 zu holen jedoch habe ich bei der Verfügbarkeitsprfüung nen Schreck bekommen, 7 Wochen und das ist nicht mal sicher... ist es in der Tat so krass oder ist das eher ein Termin damit das 100% vom Hersteller zu halten ist?

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. Juni 2011)

Blex schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> spiele stark mit dem Gedanken mir ein AM 7.0 zu holen jedoch habe ich bei der Verfügbarkeitsprfüung nen Schreck bekommen, 7 Wochen und das ist nicht mal sicher... ist es in der Tat so krass oder ist das eher ein Termin damit das 100% vom Hersteller zu halten ist?
> 
> ...



Ich habe heute angerufen wegen einem AM 5.0 und man hat mir erklärt, daß mein Termin (kw 25) verbindlich sei. Ich hab so meine Zweifel...brauch das bike spätestens in 4 Wochen.


----------



## Feddagawwl (6. Juni 2011)

Ich hab inzwischen auch mein AM 6.0 und ich durfte es sogar eine Woche früher abholen als in der Auftragsbestätigung. Wirklich ein seeeeeeeeehr feines Teil =). 

Königsstuhl ich komme....YAY


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. Juni 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich habe heute angerufen wegen einem AM 5.0 und man hat mir erklärt, daß mein Termin (kw 25) verbindlich sei. Ich hab so meine Zweifel...brauch das bike spätestens in 4 Wochen.



Toll, und heute Abend steht das Ganze auf canyon.com bei kw 33. Jetzt frage ich mich, ob meine Bestellbestätigung immer noch für kw 25 gilt.


----------



## Wassertrinker (7. Juni 2011)

So weit ich weiß gilt die Angabe auf der Canyonseite immer für Räder, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt bestellt werden. 
Bereits gekaufte Räder sollten den alten Liefertermin behalten.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Juni 2011)

Puuuh..ja, danke...stimmt, hab eben mal angerufen und die Bestätigung bekommen.


----------



## smk-de (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo, auch ich bin nach 3 x Radon jetzt bei Canyon (AM 8.0) fündig geworden und von der Präsentation usw. in KO begeistert. Obwohl ich als langjähriger Nutzer von Hardtails nicht verwöhnt bin finde ich den verbauten Sattel deutlich zu hart. Da es ein weißer Sattel sein soll könnte die Alternative Specialized Team lauten. Alternative?


----------



## litefreak (7. Juni 2011)

@smk-de: Ich verwende den "Selle Italia Max Flite Gel Flow" in Weiß. Finde ich ganz angenehm vom Sitzgefühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Juni 2011)

Ich fahre den weissen Specialized Riva. Sehr komfortabel. Baut angenehm breit (140mm), wiegt 270g und kostet 30â¬. Kommt auch wieder aufs AM obwohl er vom Farbkonzept nicht so passt.


----------



## Wobbi (7. Juni 2011)

wtb pure v / finde ihn auch auf längeren touren sehr, sehr angenehm.
basisfarbe weiss / abgesetzt mit schwarz und grau.


----------



## smk-de (8. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Tipps, werde mal den Spezialized Phenom Gel in 145 testen. Kann ihn zurückgeben wenns nicht geht.


----------



## Andi76 (9. Juni 2011)

Was mir nun viel mehr Sorge macht ist das Kanacken beim bremsen an der Vorderbremse...
ich habe alles zerlegt, Steuersatz, Gabel raus...alles frisch abgefettet, Ahead sauber eingestellt, immernoch...ich vermute das obere Lager am Steueratz. Da lokalisiere ich das Knacken her...sowas nervt mich. Ich bin Mechaniker und weiß bescheid, wenns knackt hats irgendwo Spiel...nur wo.
Werde mal Canyon kontaktieren und nächste Woche mal zu Acros fahren, sind im Nachbarort.


----------



## hottube (9. Juni 2011)

Knacken? schau dir mal die Züge und deren Verlegung genau an. Zuganschlag in den Schalthebeln, Halteklammern, ...
Abhilfe z.B. mit Kettenwachs. Das ist zwar für Ketten unbrauchbar, aber als nicht-schmieriger Schmierfilm gut zu gebrauchen und zieht den Dreck nicht an.


----------



## Andi76 (9. Juni 2011)

Es kommt definitiv von der oberen Lagerschale...am Steuersatz.Nur, wie fest kann man die Aheadschraube anknallen? Klar ist, irgendwann läuft der Lenker schwer, aber da ist kein definierter Punkt wann es kritisch wird, ich vermute das die obere Lagerschale Spiel hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## litefreak (9. Juni 2011)

Die Aheadschraube sollte soweit angezogen werden, dass der Lenker aufgrund seines Eigengewichtest zur Seite sich neigen kann, wenn das Rad entsprechend geneigt wird.

Falls du die Aheadschraube mal zu fest anziehst, dann geht höhstens die Aheadkralle kaput.


----------



## Andi76 (9. Juni 2011)

So kenn ich es auch, Steuersatz spielfrei einstellen und Lenker muß von allein bei Seitenneigung abkippen...
Kralle muß ich mir mal genauer anschauen.

Was die Reverb angeht...ich bin jetzt 60km damit gefahren, sie hat Spiel in Fahrtrichtung und ich kann den Sattel gepackt, mit der Hand ein paar Zentel im Uhrzeigersinn und dageegn verdrehen, normal???
Langsam beschleicht mich ein Gefühl als wenn der ganze Kram nicht wirklich viel abkann


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. Juni 2011)

Andi76 schrieb:


> So kenn ich es auch, Steuersatz spielfrei einstellen und Lenker muß von allein bei Seitenneigung abkippen...
> Kralle muß ich mir mal genauer anschauen.
> 
> Was die Reverb angeht...ich bin jetzt 60km damit gefahren, sie hat Spiel in Fahrtrichtung und ich kann den Sattel gepackt, mit der Hand ein paar Zentel im Uhrzeigersinn und dageegn verdrehen, normal???
> Langsam beschleicht mich ein Gefühl als wenn der ganze Kram nicht wirklich viel abkann



Klingt normal mit der Stütze...siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=507225

Ich warte auch noch auf DIE verstellbare Sattelstütze. Eine Joplin und Kindshox 850 habe ich schon kaputt gekriegt bei normaler Fahrweise. Die Teile sind einfach unheimlich empfindlich und brauchen extrem viel Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Wobbi (10. Juni 2011)

hatte meine reverb auch bereits kurz nach der auslieferung und den ersten paar kilometern des nerves. scheint tatsächlich "normal" zu sein.


----------



## wizdow (10. Juni 2011)

hola 

ich habe mich jetz auch fürn nerve am 6.0 entschieden, kann mich aber nicht entscheiden ob ichs in dem (doch sehr speziellen) mamba green oder in schwarz nehmen soll.

kann mir da jemand nen tipp geben, ich bin mir nicht sicher ob mir die farbe nach 1-2 jahren total auf den s*ck geht :-/


----------



## biker1200 (10. Juni 2011)

ICH würde immer wieder das anodized black nehmen, ist einfach haltbarer als Lack und sieht Top aus ..


----------



## Feddagawwl (10. Juni 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> ICH würde immer wieder das anodized black nehmen, ist einfach haltbarer als Lack und sieht Top aus ..


 
Genau so habe ich mich vor kurzem auch entschieden und es nicht bereut! Sieht wirklich sau gut aus!!!


----------



## Crewso (10. Juni 2011)

Hab meins auch in schwarz genommen. Das grüne muss man ja dauernd putzen damit es gut aussieht. Bei schwarz isses egal ob noch verschiedenste braun/grau Töne dabei sind 

Aber im ernst: Wenn du jetzt schon grübelst das sie dir in 1-2 Jahren nicht gefällt nimm das was dir definitiv gefällt!

Ausserdem: Black is beautiful und Zeitlos!


----------



## gladbacher (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Werde langsam verrückt;-) muss noch 5 Wochen. Auf mein nerve am 8.0 warten.

Habe bei der Bestellung angegeben das ich nen kürzeren Vorbau möchte, allerdings war in der bestellbestätigung nix davon zu lesen. Wird das da notiert? Habe schon versucht bei der Hotline anzurufen, aber nach 20 Minuten Warteschleife habe ich aufgegeben. ( aus der Schweiz nicht gerade günstig) habe Montag dann direkt ne Email geschrieben, aber noch immer keine Antwort erhalten.

Könnte ein Besitzer eines am 8.0 in schwarz gr L noch nen paar Photos online stellen um mir die Wartezeit zu erleichtern

Danke


----------



## indian66 (10. Juni 2011)

gladbacher schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Werde langsam verrückt;-) muss noch 5 Wochen. Auf mein nerve am 8.0 warten.
> 
> ...



Kannste auf meiner Seite sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (10. Juni 2011)

Hab auch noch nen 75mm Vorbau, bei Interesse


----------



## gladbacher (10. Juni 2011)

Hab ja einen bestellt, daher hoffe ich ja auch das er am Velo ist. War der andere Vorbau bei deiner bestätigung aufgelistet?


----------



## wizdow (10. Juni 2011)

@biker1200, Feddagawwl und Crewso: danke für die Tipps, ich denke auch, dass es auf jeden fall zeitloser ist :-/ aber das grün ist natürlich nen hingucker


----------



## Wobbi (10. Juni 2011)

wie kann man vorschläge von anderen für die farbe des eigenen bikes einholen? es ist dein geschmack und nicht der, der anderen der zählt.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. Juni 2011)

Ich kann schwarz nicht mehr sehen. Hab das AM 5.0 in brillantorange bestellt. Dazu dann Griffe und Stütze von Acros in schwarz/orange. Hope Hoops ZTR Flow mit BLAUEN Naben stehen hier schon. 
Sattel dann in weiss.


----------



## indian66 (10. Juni 2011)

gladbacher schrieb:


> Hab ja einen bestellt, daher hoffe ich ja auch das er am Velo ist. War der andere Vorbau bei deiner bestätigung aufgelistet?



Ja war er. Und auch berechnet :-(


----------



## wizdow (12. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mich jetz doch für das Mamba Green entschieden. Schwarz ist zwar zeitloser aber auch langweiliger  Es kommt in ein bis zwei wochen an :-O


----------



## sb_am (14. Juni 2011)

Für alle Unentschlossenen, hier mal mein AM 6.0 in Mamba Green:

Noch mit original Sattelstüze:






Und jetzt mit der Forca SPS 350:





Im hellen Sonnenlicht sieht die Farbe richtig knallig aus , im Schatten ist es ein einfaches hellgrün.


----------



## wizdow (14. Juni 2011)

Danke, danke! Durch die Bilder steigt nur meine Vorfreude. Ist wirklich hot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmoeller (14. Juni 2011)

Wobbi schrieb:


> hatte meine reverb auch bereits kurz nach der auslieferung und den ersten paar kilometern des nerves. scheint tatsächlich "normal" zu sein.



Hi,

das hat meine Reverb und die meines Kumpels auch!

Und, wenn schon...

Den Hintern möchte ich sehen, der das beim Fahren spürt! 

G.


----------



## Markdierk (14. Juni 2011)

wie is die vario @sb am


----------



## sb_am (14. Juni 2011)

Markdierk schrieb:


> wie is die vario @sb am


Na ja, am Anfang war sie im Prinzip nicht funktionsfähig.
Mit ein bisschen handwerklichem Geschick, hab ich jetzt aber für 70 eine Sattelstütze die super funktioniert, absolut stabil ist und an der man auch mal sein Bike anheben kann.
Ich schreib bald mal noch meine Erfahrungen hier rein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=501708


----------



## indian66 (15. Juni 2011)

sb_am schrieb:


> Für alle Unentschlossenen, hier mal mein AM 6.0 in Mamba Green:
> 
> Noch mit original Sattelstüze:
> 
> ...



Wie kommt man denn mit so einer Sattelstellung zurecht???


----------



## Markdierk (15. Juni 2011)

ist vielleicht bisschen arg geneigt aber sofern der sattel höher ist als der lenker sollte der schon richtung lenker zeigen sonst quetscht du als mann jedesmal deine familiezukunft


----------



## indian66 (15. Juni 2011)

Naja,
Ich fahre am Rennrad 12cm Überhöhung, und der Sattel ist wasserwaagengerade.
Das macht auch Sinn, da das Becken sonst schiefsteht.
Probier es mal aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sb_am (15. Juni 2011)

Ich hab den Sattel (nach der Sattelstüzenmontage) mal so eingestellt, weil ich dachte dass er beim Einfedern in den Sag waagrecht steht. Hab aber schon bei der ersten Testfahrt gespürt, dass er zu stark geneigt ist. Da waren die Fotos leider schon gemacht.
PS: Wusste nicht, dass man hier auf jede Kleinigkeit schaut


----------



## indian66 (15. Juni 2011)

sb_am schrieb:


> Wusste nicht, dass man hier auf jede Kleinigkeit schaut



Aber hallo!!!
Auch auf die Farbe der Flaschenhalterschrauben


----------



## sb_am (15. Juni 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Aber hallo!!!
> Auch auf die Farbe der Flaschenhalterschrauben


 
Kommen noch schwarze Aluschrauben rein.
Falls sich die Sattelstütze als tauglich beweist, werden die roten Teile im Winter noch blau umeloxiert.


----------



## NUGGIZ (15. Juni 2011)

Hey,

ich hab mir ein Nerve AM 7.0 bestellt welches HOFFENTLICH in KW27 bei mir einfliegt!

1.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob bei den Canyon Bikes ein Kettenschutz mitgeliefert wird? (Auf der Rechnung steht nix)

2.
Ich habe auf meinen Namen noch drei weitere Bikes bei Canyon bestellt. (innerhalb von zwei Wochen) Angeblich werden nach dem 3. Bike die Versandkosten und der Bikeguard zurückerstattet. Stimmt das, bzw. hat jemand bereits erfahrung damit?

Danke!


----------



## nervy1962 (15. Juni 2011)

Hi Nuggiz,

Kettenstrebenschutz aus Neopren ist ummesonst dabei.
Deine andere Frage, keine Ahnung. Hab noch nie 4 Bikes auf einmal bestellt.

Greetz

Dirk


----------



## nervy1962 (15. Juni 2011)

Und hier noch mal meins in Mutter Natur.

Greetz

Dirk


----------



## Battler (15. Juni 2011)

Gott.
Sowohl Mamba als auch Copper sind derbe heiß!


----------



## Markdierk (15. Juni 2011)

nervy ist das XXL? das sieht aus wie ein XC .. der abstand von wippe zum oberrohr


----------



## nervy1962 (15. Juni 2011)

Jo markdierk,

das ist ein nerve AM7.0 in Größe XL.
Bin halt 1,93m/ SL92cm, und da wollt ich nicht so einen kleinen Hobel haben.

Greetz

Dirk


----------



## b0mbe (16. Juni 2011)

Hier noch ein AM in Größe XL. 







Bin 1,95m groß und wäre M schon viel zu klein gewesen. Leider war das Bike in Mamba Green erst Mitte August lieferbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisi001 (19. Juni 2011)

Hi,

Hätte auch eine Frage zur Rahmengröße. Hatte ein 2005er Nerve ES 5 welches mir letzte Woche gestohlen wurde und bin nun am Bestellen eines Nerve AM 6.

Bin 193, Schrittlänge 90 und das Canyon PPS schlägt einen Rahmen in L vor. Da ich mit SL 90 an der Grenze zu XL bin habe ich so meine Bedenken ob der L Rahmen nicht zu klein ist und ich die Sattelstütze bis zum Anschalg rausziehen muß.

Mein altes ES 5 war auch XL, hatte aber gegenüber dem AM eine andere Geometrie. Ich habe daher einmal eine Vergleichstabelle zusammengestellt.
Habe im Internet auch noch eine andere Berechnungsmethode für die Rahmengrösse gefunden, komme da auch auf L mit einer emphohlenen Oberrohrlänge von 610mm. Laut dieser Seite ist die Oberrohrlänge maßgebend für die Wahl der Rahmengröße und sollte nur +/- 20mm von der ermittelten Oberrohrlänge (bei mir 610mm) abweichen. Kleine Differenzen lassen sich durch Einstellung des Sattels und Auswahl einer anderen Vorbaulänge ausgleichen.

Das alles würde für L sprechen, denke aber das ich durch die kürzere Sitzrohrlänge des AM gegenüber meinem alten ES mit der Sattelstütze schon ziehmlich bis zum Anschlag raus muß.

Im schlimmsten Fall werde ich halt von Wien nach Koblenz fahren und die Rahmen vorort Probefahren.

Was meint ihr anhand der Vergleichstabelle, eher L oder XL???

Chris


----------



## axisofjustice (19. Juni 2011)

Klassischer Grenzfall. Auf jeden Fall ausprobieren. Wie lang sind deine Arme?


----------



## Andi76 (19. Juni 2011)

Was die Reverb angeht, meine hat jetzt zusätzlich ca. 0,2mm Spiel in der Drehachse,,,ich hoffe das Ding bleibt funktionsfähig, sonst schmeiß ich es direkt wieder raus.

Das verdammte Knacken im oberen Lager vom Steuersatz ist nach kompletter Zerlegung, Säuberung und gefetteter Neumontage immer noch da

Von der Gabel kommt es definitiv nicht, die habe ich gleich mit gewartet und wirklich alle Gegebenheiten kontrolliert. Es bleibt nur das obere Lager als Ursache übrig.Acros ist ja im Nachbarort ansässig, mal sehen was die meinen, werde dort kommende Woche vorbei schauen.


----------



## Chrisi001 (19. Juni 2011)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Klassischer Grenzfall. Auf jeden Fall ausprobieren. Wie lang sind deine Arme?




Armlänge ist 72cm


----------



## nervy1962 (19. Juni 2011)

Hi Chris,

hatte das selbe Problem wie Du auch. Bin 1,93m, SL 92 und dazu noch ein 0,1 tonner.
Habe auch ziemlich lange gegrübelt, ob L oder XL bei meinem AM 7.0.
Letztlich hat ein Telefonat mit Canyon den Ausschlag für XL gegeben, nachdem mir der freundliche Mitarbeiter ganz klar zu XL geraten hat.
Und: _*ICH HABE ES NICHT BEREUT!!!!!*_
Die Sattelstütze (Original 385mm) ist noch gut 10 - 12cm im Rahmen drinne und die Sitzposition ist für mich genial (Vorbaulänge paßt auch, 100mm).
Das Rad ansich sieht dann zwar "riesig" aus, aber wir sind ja schließlich auch keine kleinen "Zwuckel". 
Also nur Mut, Du wirst es nicht bereuen.

Lg

Dirk

Anbei noch mein AM7.0 XL


----------



## Andi76 (19. Juni 2011)

Da werden wir ja immer mehr...meins ist auch XL und da drängt sich doch die Frage auf wie es bei Dir mit dem Steuersatz aussieht, schon irgendwas in Richtung Geräuschentwicklung beim Bremsen vernommen? Wie sieht es bei Dir mit dem Buchsenspiel im rechten Tauchrohr der Fox aus? Das hat sich bei mir zu ca. 0,5mm entwickelt. Gewicht 106kg....noch


----------



## Chrisi001 (19. Juni 2011)

Hi Dirk,

Danke für dein feedback, denke auch ich werde mir wieder ein XL holen. Wie siehts mit den Bremsen von Avid aus? Hast du Probleme bei längeren Abfahrten mit der Bremsleistung? Habe zur Zeit auch 105 kg und war meine alten Magure Louise FR gewohnt, die hatten super Bremspower ohne Fading.

Danke nochmal,

Chris


----------



## Chrisi001 (19. Juni 2011)

Andi,

Hast du Probleme mit dem Steuersatz weil du fragst ob Dirk schon Geräusche hat? Frage nur weil ich auch in deiner Gewichtsklasse unterwegs bin. Ist halt ein Unterschied ob das bike von richtigen Männern bewegt wird oder von einem 70kg Fliegengewicht.

Chris


----------



## nervy1962 (19. Juni 2011)

Chris und Andi,

tja, mer san halt rechte Burschen!!
Wiege auch noch 105kg, denke bald weniger.
Spiel am Steuersatz habe ich noch keins (festgestellt), und die Gabel ist auch noch wunderbar dicht. Der Steuersatz soll eh bald einem Chris King in rot weichen.
@Chris, die Avid 5-Bremsen halten, wofür sie gemacht worden sind, sie bremsen tiptop. Habe nur das Problem, daß ich meine, die hintere hat zuviel Spiel, eh sie packt. Aber ich glaube, daß ist ein Entlüftungsproblem.
Ansonsten keine Beanstandungen.

Greetz

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi76 (19. Juni 2011)

> Hast du Probleme mit dem Steuersatz weil du fragst ob Dirk schon Geräusche hat?



Ich habe ein fieses Knackgeräusch beim bremsen am Vorderrad, also wenn das ganze Gewicht schiebt, Spiele jedoch keines, ich vermute das beim einpressen das oberen Lagers Lackreste oder eine unsauber gearbeitete Bohrung da war...

Was fahrt ihr an Druck auf dem Dämpfer? Ich liege zur Zeit bei 17bar.

Machen wir doch den HeavyDuty NerveAM Club auf


----------



## nervy1962 (20. Juni 2011)

Yo Andi,

"_*HEAVY NERVES AM*_" Chapter Germany, bin dabei!!

Ich glaub, ich hab auch so um die 17 bar im Dämpfer drinne, müßt aber nochmal nachschauen.
Bin grad am überlegen, ob ich mir die Rock Shox reverb antun soll. Ist ja eigentlich schon ganz praktisch.

Greetz

Dirk


----------



## indian66 (20. Juni 2011)

Andi76 schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr an Druck auf dem Dämpfer? Ich liege zur Zeit bei 17bar.
> Machen wir doch den HeavyDuty NerveAM Club auf


Habe 14,5 bar drauf, wiege 73kg und nutze den Federweg voll!


----------



## gladbacher (22. Juni 2011)

Nurnoch 1,5 Wochen warten werde immer ungeduldiger, freue mich wie nen kleines Kind auf mein am 8.0 . War vor ner Woche in Nord schland und auf dem Heimweg in die Schweiz musste ich unbedingt nen Stopp in Koblenz machen. 

Muss sagen bin echt beeindruckt wie der laden aufgebaut ist. Kann nur jedem, der mal in der Nähe ist , dort vorbei zu schauen. 

Das schlimme an der langen Wartezeit ist das ich fast meine komplette Ausrüstung erneuert habe;-)


----------



## shepard (22. Juni 2011)

AM 8.0 heute angekommen =))))))


----------



## gladbacher (22. Juni 2011)

Schon ne erste runde damit gedreht? Wie ist so der ersteindruck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shepard (23. Juni 2011)

ne, leider noch nicht.. das wetter hats am abend nicht mehr zugelassen ;(


----------



## MoAusE (23. Juni 2011)

Welches Wetter lässt denn einen Ausritt mit nem AM nicht zu?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Juni 2011)

ein mountainbike muss dreckig sein!

meins ist auch schon unterwegs. orangemetallic wirds sein.


----------



## Markdierk (23. Juni 2011)

meins is immer nur staubig 

noch zu der xl-l debatte. ich hab die erfahrung bei m-l gemacht (war auch an der grenze), dass die kleinere größe schon grenzwertig ist und ich auch zum größeren raten würde.


----------



## shepard (23. Juni 2011)

MoAusE schrieb:


> Welches Wetter lässt denn einen Ausritt mit nem AM nicht zu?



unwetter, mit hagel etc   sieht natuerlich jeder anders


----------



## biker1200 (23. Juni 2011)

Markdierk schrieb:


> meins is immer nur staubig
> 
> noch zu der xl-l debatte. ich hab die erfahrung bei m-l gemacht (war auch an der grenze), dass die kleinere größe schon grenzwertig ist und ich auch zum größeren raten würde.



War bei mir auch so .. habe mich nach der Probefahrt für L entschieden.


----------



## haemi (23. Juni 2011)

Hi zusammen
habe mir ein 7.0 in copper metallic bestellt. (und sollte am montag abholbereit sein, freue mich) doch da ich hauptsächlich mit motorrädern unterwegs bin möchte ich die bremsen auslegung ändern...
(vorderbremse rechts/hinterbremse links)
kann mir jemand sagen ob das überhaupt geht? kann man die leitungen umhängen? sind die leitungen lange genug? hat jemand schon sowas gemacht?


----------



## TomSpeci (25. Juni 2011)

Servus, habe mir bei Canyon ein Schaltauge Nr. 19 bestellt. Sind aber 2 gekommen und da es per Nachnahme war habe ich jetzt beide hier liegen. Wenn jemand Interesse an einem hat bitte eine PN.


----------



## wildkater (25. Juni 2011)

haemi schrieb:


> Hi zusammen
> habe mir ein 7.0 in copper metallic bestellt. (und sollte am montag abholbereit sein, freue mich) doch da ich hauptsächlich mit motorrädern unterwegs bin möchte ich die bremsen auslegung ändern...
> (vorderbremse rechts/hinterbremse links)
> kann mir jemand sagen ob das überhaupt geht? kann man die leitungen umhängen? sind die leitungen lange genug? hat jemand schon sowas gemacht?


Ist zwar ungewöhnlich, müsste aber von den Leitungslänge her ohne Probleme möglich sein. Einfach die Leitungen an der jeweils anderen Bremse montieren - meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Züge ohnehin immer tendenziell zu lang.


----------



## Braunbaer (26. Juni 2011)

wildkater schrieb:


> Ist zwar ungewöhnlich, müsste aber von den Leitungslänge her ohne Probleme möglich sein. Einfach die Leitungen an der jeweils anderen Bremse montieren.



Hmm - kann man die Leitungen an den Bremsen einfach so ab- und wieder anmontieren? Was braucht man denn da für Werkzeug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (26. Juni 2011)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Hmm - kann man die Leitungen an den Bremsen einfach so ab- und wieder anmontieren? Was braucht man denn da für Werkzeug?


Je nach Bremse reicht Dir da ein kleiner Gabelschlüssel und / oder ein Inbus - aber um das Entlüften der Bremse wirst Du nach entfernen der Leitungen nicht rumkommen - bei neuen Scheibenbremsen ist das aber meist keine große Aktion mehr (einfach im Forum suchen oder googeln).
Einfacher wäre es, die Bremshebel samt Leitungen einfach auf die jeweils andere Lenkerseite zu montieren, aber ich kenne jetzt keinen Hersteller, bei dem der linke und rechte Bremshebel gleich ist.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Juni 2011)

wildkater schrieb:


> Je nach Bremse reicht Dir da ein kleiner Gabelschlüssel und / oder ein Inbus - aber um das Entlüften der Bremse wirst Du nach entfernen der Leitungen nicht rumkommen - bei neuen Scheibenbremsen ist das aber meist keine große Aktion mehr (einfach im Forum suchen oder googeln).
> Einfacher wäre es, die Bremshebel samt Leitungen einfach auf die jeweils andere Lenkerseite zu montieren, aber ich kenne jetzt keinen Hersteller, bei dem der linke und rechte Bremshebel gleich ist.



Bei Formula ist das Tauschen der Hebel li. und re. ohne Problem möglich da sie gleich sind. Bei mir wurde seinerzeit mein Canyon mit Vorderbremse rechts/Hinterbremse links ausgeliefert.
Ich wollte es andersrum und das war schnell gemacht.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Juni 2011)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Hmm - kann man die Leitungen an den Bremsen einfach so ab- und wieder anmontieren? Was braucht man denn da für Werkzeug?



Soweit ich weiss, sind die Bremsleitungen an den Rahmen geclipped, also lassen sie sich auch leicht abmontieren.


----------



## Rasender Robert (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe bei meinem Nerve AM 8.0 ein Problem mit Knackgeräuschen im Lenkbereich: 

Das Geräusch tritt beim starken Bremsen mit der VR-Bremse auf, nicht jedoch beim Vor- und Zurückwackeln bei gezogener Bremse im Stand. Auch beim Verwinden des Lenkers im Stand ist alles ruhig.

Was ich bisher versucht habe:

Klemmung Vorbau/Gabelschaft und Klemmung Vorbau/Lenker gereinigt und mit korrektem Drehmoment wieder zusammengeschraubt
Befestigungsschrauben der Bremse kontrolliert
Schrauben für die Bremsscheibenbefestigung kontrolliert
Gabel ausgebaut, alles gereinigt und gut gefettet wieder eingebaut
Steuersatz-Spiel eingestellt (Lenker kippt beim Schrägstellen des Bikes langsam zur Seite)

Am Geräusch hat sich trotz allem wenig verändert. 

Woran könnte es noch liegen?

Was mir auch nicht gefällt: Selbst bei (bewusst) zu fest angezogener Ahead-Schraube ist ein Spiel beim Vor- und Zurückwackeln im Stand feststellbar. Ist das normal, oder hat da die Gabel mehr Spiel als sie haben sollte?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Robert


----------



## Wobbi (26. Juni 2011)

ich vermute, du meinst ein spiel (vor- und zurückwackeln) im bereich des steuersatz? hmmm..versuch mal als erstes die aheadschraube und dann erst die vorbauschrauben anzuziehen. vielleicht hilft das!


----------



## Rasender Robert (26. Juni 2011)

Das ist doch die normale Reihenfolge beim Einstellen des Steuersatzes ... habe ich so gemacht. 

Beim Vor- und Zurückwackeln mit gezogener VR-Bremse merke ich ein Spiel, und zwar auch, wenn die Aheadschraube (testweise) deutlich zu stark angezogen ist. 

Wo könnte das herkommen?


----------



## Talon (26. Juni 2011)

Hey zu der frage mit dem bremsleitungwechsel. einfach den 
kompletten hebel tauschen sind für links u. rechts geeignet hab i au so an meinen 
nerve AM und am strive. ist ne elixir 5 oder


----------



## Rasender Robert (26. Juni 2011)

Update: Ich habe gerade mal versucht, die Belastung beim Bremsen "nachzustellen":

Zuerst habe ich das Rad mit dem VR gegen die Wand geschoben und dabei sowohl am Lenker als auch am Rahmen die Kraft eingeleitet: Vereinzelt knackt es, jedoch deutlich geringer als beim Bremsen.

Anschließend wollte ich die Torsion durch das Bremsen nachstellen und habe das VR zwischen die Beine geklemmt und am Lenker das ganze tordiert: Hier tritt ein deutliches, reproduzierbares Knacken auf, das dem beim Bremsen entspricht.

Die Ortung ist ziemlich schierig, vor allem alleine. Auf jeden Fall kann ich den Steuersatz als Übeltäter eigentlich ausschließen, denn der wird beim Verwinden ja kaum belastet und sollte auch nicht knacken.

In meinen Augen spricht vieles für die Gabel, was sagt ihr?

PS: Die Steckachse ist es nicht, die habe ich ebenfalls rausgeschraubt, gefettet, reingeschraubt ohne Verbesserung.

Robert


----------



## Chicane (26. Juni 2011)

Hört sich irgendwie nach dem verpressten Gabelschaft an. So war es zumindest bei mir: beim Bremsen Knack und beim Entlasten nochmal Knack. Konnte man auch reproduzieren indem man das Vorderrad an die Wand gestellt und dann belastet hat.

Vielleicht mal Gabel ausbauen und dann in alle Richtungen verwinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zhen (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir gegen Ende des Jahres ein AM kaufen. Eigentlich sollte es ein Radon Slide werden. Man hört aber viel von gebrochenen Kettenstreben. Daher bin ich jetzt beim Nerve AM gelandet, dasjedoch etwa 200,- teurer ist. Das 6.0 könnte ich mir nur leisten, wenn ich es im Schlussverkauf reduziert auf 1600,- bekommen würde. Denkt ihr, dass das realistisch ist? Gibt es bei Canyon immer genug Modelle im Schlussverkauf? Wie stark sind die i.d.R. reduziert?

greetz


----------



## axisofjustice (27. Juni 2011)

Warum nimmst du nicht das 5.0? Dann hast du ein bisschen Puffer für Reperaturen etc.


----------



## Zhen (27. Juni 2011)

Geld für Reparaturen und Pedale/Schuhe ist schon einkalkuliert. Der Hauptgrund ist aber, dass mir das 5.0 optisch einfach nicht gefällt. Ich finde, die weiß/rote Revelation und vor allem die weißen Felgen passen überhaupt nicht... Naja und bei so einer großen Investition muss das Optische schon auch stimmen.
Was denkt ihr über das 6.0 im Schlussverkauf?


----------



## Zhen (27. Juni 2011)

Achja, ganz vergessen... Das 5.0 scheint keine 15mm Steckachse zu haben.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Juni 2011)

Nimmst halt das orangene AM 5.0 und dann hast Du die schwarze Revelation. Die Laufräder würde ich eh gegen hochwertigere austauschen.

So hab ichs bestellt und gemacht. Bilder folgen mit der ZTR Flow und blauen Hope-Naben. Steckachse finde ich jetzt nicht wirklich so das Entscheidende.

Reduziert ist bei Canyon übrigens jetzt nix und die Wartezeit ist zur Zeit kw33. Meins ist morgen da...


----------



## Deleted 169926 (27. Juni 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Hört sich irgendwie nach dem verpressten Gabelschaft an. So war es zumindest bei mir: beim Bremsen Knack und beim Entlasten nochmal Knack. Konnte man auch reproduzieren indem man das Vorderrad an die Wand gestellt und dann belastet hat.
> 
> Vielleicht mal Gabel ausbauen und dann in alle Richtungen verwinden.





gabel ausbauen und mal alles (auch lager) sauber machen, wenn du etwas Spiel hattest und dreck reingekommen ist, dann knackt das laufend) da reichen schon sehr wenige Schmutzpartikel. Danach wieder richtig Fetten und hoffen das es weg ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

danke für die Tipps und Hinweise! Ich hatte ja schon die Gabel im Verdacht, und das hat sich auch bestätigt: Im ausgebauten Zustand lässt sich das Knacken durch ein "Über das Knie Biegen" der Gabel reproduzieren (jedoch nur auf der linken Seite, also der Bremsseite).

Somit wird es wohl entweder die Verbindung Standrohr-Krone oder etwas im linken Tauchrohr sein.

Auf jeden Fall habe ich sie kurzerhand zu Toxoholics geschickt, und jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass die versprochenen 48h Durchlaufzeit für Grantiefälle wirklich stimmen.

Robert


----------



## Chicane (27. Juni 2011)

Die Standrohre sind ja auch nur verpresst, könnte also durchaus sein. Dann bekommst du wohl eine neue Standrohreinheit. Aber ob die 48 Std auch in der Hauptsaison eingehalten werden? Bei mir hat es im April 5 Tage mit verschicken gedauert. Viel Glück


----------



## Zhen (27. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich das 5.0 nehme und die Felgen durch bessere ersetze bin ich preislich aber wieder beim 6.0. Es sei denn, ich kann die Alex-Felgen irgendwo verticken. Aber da hab ich erstens keine Ahnung, was man dafür bekommt und ob man sie überhaupt los wird. Außerdem kann man das Fahrrad wieder nicht nutzen, solange man mit verkaufen, erwerben und montieren der Felgen beschäftigt ist.
Daher nochmal meine Fragen, ganz übersichtlich:

1. Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte, ob Canyon in den vergangenen Jahren das Nerve AM vergünstigt verkauft hat?
2. Wenn ja, in welchem Zeitraum ist das der Fall gewesen?
3. Wie stark reduziert waren die Bikes?

Bei Radon etwa sind die Bikes Ende des letzten Jahres um 200-300,- reduziert worden.

Danke, Zhen


----------



## Deleted 169926 (27. Juni 2011)

und mit was fährst de jetzt? wenn de das 5,0 kaufst und dann noch paar sachen wechselst bist de auch net langsamer als wenn de erst bis winter wartest. 

Und ob de da noch was bekommst, die schmeißen dann ja nur reste raus, und ob ds dein Model, Größe und Farbe ist......fraglich

ich mach das auch so, kaufe mir grade das Nerv XC 5,0 und mach meine Elixier LRS Sattel und Gabel ran und habe nen "7,0" von der Ausstatung.


----------



## haemi (27. Juni 2011)

danke an alle hilfreichen coments... habe nun einfach die komplette bremsarmaturen getauscht, war eine sache von 5min
und jetzt gehts erst mal auf die erste ausfahrt


----------



## Zhen (27. Juni 2011)

Naja, ich fahre seit 7 Jahren ein Hardtail (bis auf Felgen komplett xtr). Da habe ich gerade die Laufräder erneuert. Das Nerve AM soll mein Einstieg in den Fully-Bereich werden. 
Mit anderen Worten: Ich habe keine Teile, die ich dort anbauen könnte und müsste alles was anfällt neu kaufen. Was denkt ihr denn, was man für die xt/alex laufräder vom 5.0 bei verkauf bekommen würde? Und was würde ein gescheiter LRS kosten? Bin nicht so fit, was AM-LRS angeht.

cheers


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. Juni 2011)

Hi Zhen,

hab fÃ¼r meine Alex ca. 100-130â¬ in der Bucht taxiert. Neu bekommste die fÃ¼r 159â¬.

SchÃ¶ner stabiler AM Laufradsatztip ist der Notubes ZTR Flow-Felge mit Hope Pro2-Naben...Hope Hoops. Systemlaufradsatz maschinell eingespeicht. Den fahre ich schon seit einem halben Jahr ohne Probleme. Hatte schon seinen HÃ¤rtetest, den er gut Ã¼berstanden hat.

Vorteil: Du kÃ¶nntest tubeless fahren und hast eine leichte breite stabile Felge (1800g) ...also nochmal 400g an rotierender Masse gespart ohne an Funktion zu verlieren. Ausserdem Option/Umbaukit auf Steckachse/SSP.

Habe damals hier im Forum den LRS fÃ¼r 310â¬ Ã¼ber einen gewerblichen Anbieter erstanden, falls Interesse PN...ich kann Dir die Info geben. Kenne nichts vergleichbar fÃ¼rs Geld. Meine Kumpels fahren den auch und sind alle zufrieden. Allerdings in den Variante "handeingespeicht und teuer" was man aber im direkten Vergleich nicht spÃ¼rt. Hier ein Anbieter und Eindruck:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...low-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-Modell-2010-.html

GruÃ
Sven


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. Juni 2011)

...und hier mein bike...heute gekommen und abends gleich zusammengebaut und etwas customized mit passender Acros-Stütze/Griffen und arschfreundlichem Sattel inkl. Hope Hoops ZTR Flow...blaue Naben. 
Gewicht inkl. Pedale 13,7 kg.
300g Tuningpotential sehe ich noch im Sattel, Lenker und Vorbau. Der Nobby Nic 2,4 hinten wird gegen den Michelin Wildgripr 2,25 getauscht.
Rollt besser und Grip ist vergleichbar. Die vordere Bremsleitung muss ich noch kürzen und die Führung optimieren.

Fährt sich aber jetz schon saumässig gut...


----------



## Zhen (29. Juni 2011)

Sehr ansehnlich! =)
Achja und Danke für den Kontakt.

greetz


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

wollte mir jetzt im Sommer ein neues Rad zulegen, ein Nerve AM 9.0 SL,
aber leider ist dieses wunderschöne Modell ausverkauft .
Jetzt weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll, auf das 2012´er Modell warten ?
Vielleicht weiß jemand, ab wann man das ungefähr betellen kann und wann sowas lieferbar ist ?
Oder was haltet ihr vom 8.0 als Alternative ? Das wäre ja noch lieferbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (29. Juni 2011)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Vielleicht weiß jemand, ab wann man das ungefähr betellen kann und wann sowas lieferbar ist ?
> Oder was haltet ihr vom 8.0 als Alternative ? Das wäre ja noch lieferbar.



Die 2012er Modelle sind erfahrungsgemäß immer ab Oktober/November bestellbar und werden dann in der Regel im (späten) Frühjahr geliefert.

Wenn Du dieses Jahr noch fahren möchtest, würde ich das 2011er 8.0 nehmen. Es ist davon auszugehen, dass die 2012er Modelle den gleichen Rahmen nur mit 2012er Komponenten haben.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. Juni 2011)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte mir jetzt im Sommer ein neues Rad zulegen, ein Nerve AM 9.0 SL,
> aber leider ist dieses wunderschöne Modell ausverkauft .
> ...



Bevorzugst Du das 9.0 alleine wegen der Farbe? Ich finde das 8.0 ausreichend zumal es recht leicht ist. Den Aufpreis für Hammerschmidt-Version wäre mir das 9.0 HS nicht wert..(siehe > http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=356067 ) . Ebenso der Tausi mehr für die "SL"-Version mit etwas mehr XTR wäre es mir nicht wert.
Da sparst Du vielleicht ein halbes Kilo aber das 8.0 hat robustere parts verbaut. Würde mich dafür entscheiden.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (30. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Infos



mohlo schrieb:


> Die 2012er Modelle sind erfahrungsgemäß immer ab Oktober/November bestellbar und werden dann in der Regel im (späten) Frühjahr geliefert.
> 
> Wenn Du dieses Jahr noch fahren möchtest, würde ich das 2011er 8.0 nehmen. Es ist davon auszugehen, dass die 2012er Modelle den gleichen Rahmen nur mit 2012er Komponenten haben.



Ich kann die Zeit mit meinem alten Rad überbrücken, aber das ist schon ne lange Zeit, hätte ich nicht gedacht.



> Bevorzugst Du das 9.0 alleine wegen der Farbe? Ich finde das 8.0  ausreichend zumal es recht leicht ist. Den Aufpreis für  Hammerschmidt-Version wäre mir das 9.0 HS nicht wert..(siehe > http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=356067 ) . Ebenso der Tausi mehr für die "SL"-Version mit etwas mehr XTR wäre es mir nicht wert.
> Da sparst Du vielleicht ein halbes Kilo aber das 8.0 hat robustere parts verbaut. Würde mich dafür entscheiden.


Das HS käme wegen der Farbe nicht in Frage dann eher das 8.0 .
Das Top an der 9.0 SL Version sind nicht nur die XTR-Parts  sondern 
auch die Laufräder, natürlich die Optik auch . Aber ob der Tauseder
gegenüber dem 8.0 es wert ist, frag ich mich auch.
Es führt kein Weg vorbei, ich muß nach Koblenz - testen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. Juni 2011)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Das HS kÃ¤me wegen der Farbe nicht in Frage dann eher das 8.0 .
> Das Top an der 9.0 SL Version sind nicht nur die XTR-Parts  sondern
> auch die LaufrÃ¤der, natÃ¼rlich die Optik auch . Aber ob der Tauseder
> gegenÃ¼ber dem 8.0 es wert ist, frag ich mich auch.
> Es fÃ¼hrt kein Weg vorbei, ich muÃ nach Koblenz - testen.



Brauchst fÃ¼r den Unterschied nicht extra nach Koblenz. Der Tricon-LRS ist vielleicht leicht aber auch eher grenzwertig fÃ¼r AM...wenig breit und dazu noch System-LRS (schlecht zu servicen) und schlecht im Gebirge reparierbar. Mehr hier..eher abschreckend:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=436990
oder hier generelles zur DT-Swiss-System-Geschichte..
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=476943

WÃ¼rde mir fÃ¼r +1000â¬ eher einen schÃ¶nen individuellen handgefertigten LRS machen lassen von Felix oder den anderen LRS-Gurus hier im Forum.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (30. Juni 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Brauchst für den Unterschied nicht extra nach Koblenz. Der Tricon-LRS ist vielleicht leicht aber auch eher grenzwertig für AM...wenig breit und dazu noch System-LRS (schlecht zu servicen) und schlecht im Gebirge reparierbar. Mehr hier..eher abschreckend:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=436990
> oder hier generelles zur DT-Swiss-System-Geschichte..
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=476943
> ...



Danke Sven_Kiel für die Info !
Nach Koblenz fahre ich sowieso,ich muß schon mal auf dem Bike gesessen haben bevor ichs bestelle, ich hoffe die haben da gute Berater
bzw. Fachpersonal die ein paar Fragen beantworten können und keine
art Messehostessen !?


----------



## Battler (30. Juni 2011)

> Es führt kein Weg vorbei, ich muß nach Koblenz - testen.


Dann wirst Du dich ärgern - dort steht ein 9.0SL. 
Die Farbe des 9.0HS kommt live übrigens auch besser rüber.

Ich gehöre jetzt übrigens auch (fast) zu den AM-Fahrern.
Gestern habe ich in Koblenz (m)ein Nerve AM6.0 in Mamba Green geordert.


----------



## Wassertrinker (30. Juni 2011)

Ich war 2x dort, beide Berater kamen mir kompetent vor, wobei einem Messehostess bestimmt hübscher ist


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. Juni 2011)

@Grobi-Stollo...gern geschehen...für Hostessen nach Koblenz? Why not. 
Viel Spaß!!! Im Ernst...am Telefon macht Canyon einen guten Eindruck. Vor Ort wird das nicht anders sein. Probefahrt ist wirklich das A und O.

Ich konnte mir zum Glück die Anfahrt sparen und hier ein Canyon XC in gleicher Grösse (M) für meine Grösse testen...passt!!!..

...und jetzt fahr ich meine erste längere Tour mit meinem neuen "Orange Utan" und teste mal den Federweg. Werde berichten..


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (30. Juni 2011)

Na dann wünsche ich allen mal viels Spaß, mit euren Nerves .
Über eine umfangreiche Berichterstattung, natürlich unvoreingenommen und politisch neutral , würde ich mich freuen. 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Wegmann (30. Juni 2011)

Bin mit meinem 8.0 total zufrieden. Der 150 Federweg ist echt total geil, was der alles wegstemmt. Bin mit Canyon total zufrieden. Nie weider was anderes.


----------



## haemi (30. Juni 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ...am Telefon macht Canyon einen guten Eindruck..



ja wenn man den nach einer halben ewigkeit in der warteschleife jemanden ran kriegt..


----------



## S.Wegmann (30. Juni 2011)

Hab bevor ich mein Nerve bestellt habe dort angerufen und bin gleich durchgekommen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. Juni 2011)

haemi schrieb:


> ja wenn man den nach einer halben ewigkeit in der warteschleife jemanden ran kriegt..



Da geb ich Dir recht. Das bezog sich mehr aufs Inhaltliche. Wartezeit liegt vielleicht daran, dass wir gerade Saison haben... 

..und 5min. in der Warteschleife sind doch vergleichsweise unbedeutend zu den min. 4 Wochen Wartezeit aufs bike, oder?

Take it or leave it....


----------



## ulle101 (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo, hab heute mein erstes Fully, das Nerve AM 8.0 erhalten. Geiles Bike muss ich echt sagen. Da ich jedoch sehr kurze Beine habe, muss ich die RockShox Reverb Variosattelstütze komplett im Rahmen versenken. Wenn ich nun die Sattelstütze absenke. Schleift der Hydralikschlauch, beim Sprüngen, am Reifen. Kann ich den Schlauch einfach abziehen, kürzen und dann wieder dranstecken???


----------



## S.Wegmann (30. Juni 2011)

Wie groß bist du denn, und was für ne Rahmengröße haste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulle101 (30. Juni 2011)

172cm, 76cm Schrittlänge und nen 16,5" Rahmen


----------



## S.Wegmann (30. Juni 2011)

Ich bin 1,70m und hab M (18,5) als Rahmengröße. Die Sattelstütze hab ich genau so eingestellt das sie auf optimaler Höhe sitzt. Da gibts ne Kennzeichnung. Wenn ich die Sattelstütze ganz hoch lass ist sie auf Lenkerhöhe und passt perfekt.


----------



## ulle101 (30. Juni 2011)

und welche Schrittlänge hast du???


----------



## S.Wegmann (1. Juli 2011)

75cm
Hab am Anfang auch gedacht das der M Rahmen vielleicht zu groß sei, aber er ist super. Die Sitzposition ist einfach perfekt!


----------



## Wobbi (1. Juli 2011)

wieso schleift der schlauch der reverb, wenn diese abgesenkt ist, an deinem reifen? fahre auch "s" und wundere mich, wie das gehen soll!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. Juli 2011)

*Staun*
Ich fahre den "M" Rahmen und bin 1,84m mit 87er SL. Bei mir passts optimal. "L" wäre mir zu groß fürs Gelände, da ich dann nicht mehr sehr wendig wäre. Hinterradversetzen und Vorderrad lupfen geht mit kürzerem Radstand noch eine Spur fluffiger.

---

Kleiner Fahrbericht:
Meine Erste Tour gestern war super. 

Nachdem ich das Setup angepasst habe...84kg...150 psi vorne und hinten 200psi musste ich aber erst noch die überlange Leitung der vorderen Elixir besser verlegen. Hier hätte Canyon eigentllich kürzen müssen.

Egal...ab aufs bike und auf den trail...
Zuerst mit eingeschaltetem lockout hinten (PP3) und vorne voll ausgefahrener Gabel (150). Was mir bei der Revelation gut gefällt, ist der simple Absenkmechanismus. Einmal gedreht und ein "push" nach unten und schon hat man 120. Das Ganze zurückdrehen, am Lenker ziehen und schon ist man wieder in der "Chopper-Position". Die Revelation spricht gut an, ist aber nicht so sensibel und plushig wie die DT-Swiss EXC 150 vom Kumpel. Hier gefällt mir aber die "Absenk-Logik" nicht ganz so. Aber das ist nur ein kleines Detail, was kaum auffällt, wenn man nicht den direkten Vergleich hat. Ich mag die Revelation genauso wie meine Reba. 

Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich den Vorbau von 70mm auf 80/90mm ändern und die spacer rausnehmen muss, damit ich einen flacheren Lenkwinkel habe....aber das ist Geschmackssache...mehr später.

Die ersten Meter verflogen. Was wirklich erstaunlich ist, daß das Fahrwerk jede kleine Kuhle einfach aufsaugt und vorne und hinten gut harmoniert. Der Fox-Dämpfer ist supereinfach einzustellen...entweder ON oder OFF und spricht sehr smooth an (was ich sehr viel angenehmer finde, als die vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten beim RP23 die ich nie wirklich genutzt habe).

Ich bin mit meinen Kumpels eine wellige Hausstrecke gefahren und bin dann den ersten Anstieg hoch. Hier ist mir schon aufgefallen, daß man seine Fahrweise im Gegensatz zum XC-bike etwas ändern muss. Die vollausgefahrene Gabel hob am langen Anstieg voll ausgefahren schon etwas eher ab. Man muss also mitdenken und rechtzeitig absenken oder sich noch eher nach vorne legen und schneller hochdrücken. 

Zur Avid: Wirklich cool. Nach kurzer Einfahrphase bremst sie wesentlich besser als die Formula Oro, die ich auf meinem alten Canyon hatte.
Etwas später dann eine Tragepassage...hier machen sich die innenverlegten Züge positiv bemerkbar und die Form des Oberrohrs. Man kann das Teil wirklich sehr gut umfassen.

Die Tour war wirklich eindrucksvoll gut....ich hätte nicht gedacht, wieviel Spaß 35 mm mehr Federweg machen können ;-) . Ich habe das bike auch mal mit 120mm vorne gelocked und hinten gelocked gefahren...geht auch gut nach vorne. 120 mm ungelocked fährt sich die Revelation übrigens auch sehr gut...vergleichbar mit meiner Reba mit 115mm.
Ich hatte irgendwie das Gefühl, mehrere bikes in einem zu fahren.

Positiv aufgefallen ist mir noch:
> Schlagschutzfolie unterm Unterrohr
> Kettens.-schutz montiert (war früher nicht so)
...und vor allem: ORANGEMETALLIC ist sowas von schick!!!!!
> Cockpit war schon gut eingestellt.

Negativ:
> Die orig. verbauten Alex-Laufräder sind einfach zu schwer
(habe ich gegen 500g leichtere getauscht)
> Leitungslänge und Verlegung der Avid vorne...
> Nobby Nic hinten....rutscht mir zuviel weg..der wird gegen was "stabileres" ausgetauscht.
> Sattel und Griffe sind unbequem...gegen passende ausgetauscht
> Falsche Vorbaulänge geliefert. Gesagt wurde "90"...geliefert "70"...

Ansonsten ein tolles bike! Bin sehr begeistert. 

Sven


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (1. Juli 2011)

Super Bericht 
Welchen LRS hast du jetzt drauf ?


----------



## pionier1981 (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
bin am überlegen ob ich mir nen Nerve AM 8.0 holen soll oder lieber gleich nen Strive...
Was meint ihr???
Kommt 2012 ein neues AM oder bleibt alles beim alten...bis auf die Komponenten.

Danke...


----------



## Markdierk (1. Juli 2011)

Deine Frage ist so nicht zu beantworten  ^^ Dazu müsstest du mehr Infos geben


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (1. Juli 2011)

pionier1981 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin am überlegen ob ich mir nen Nerve AM 8.0 holen soll oder lieber gleich nen Strive...
> Was meint ihr???
> Kommt 2012 ein neues AM oder bleibt alles beim alten...bis auf die Komponenten.
> ...



Wie wäre denn das Einsatzgebiet ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (1. Juli 2011)

Kauf beide, im Zweifelsfall immer das Rote! 

Im Ernst: Beschreibe mal, was Du so damit vorhast und Deine "Vorgeschichte" in Sachen Geländeradsport. Dann kannst Du gezielter beraten werden.


----------



## LX15 (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hätte eine kurze Bitte. Könnte jemand die aktuellen Verfügbarkeiten vom AM 7.0, 6.0 und wenn ich schon dabei bin und nicht noch im XC Thread fragen muss, vom XC 8.0 und 7.0 in Größe L posten?
Aus der Schweiz sind die Verfügbarkeiten nicht einsehbar... was ich nicht verstehe von Canyon! Auch wenn eine Lieferung in die Schweiz nicht mehr möglich ist, wäre eine Verfügbarkeitsinformation hilfreich.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## NUGGIZ (1. Juli 2011)

AM 7.0: Shw / Bra = KW29
AM 6.0: Shw = KW32 / Grü = KW33
XC 8.0: Shw = Ausvk. / Rot = KW36
XC 7.0: Shw = KW31 / Grü = KW29


----------



## LX15 (1. Juli 2011)

NUGGIZ schrieb:


> AM 7.0: Shw / Bra = KW29
> AM 6.0: Shw = KW32 / Grü = KW33
> XC 8.0: Shw = Ausvk. / Rot = KW36
> XC 7.0: Shw = KW31 / Grü = KW29



Super oder auch nicht . Danke!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. Juli 2011)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Super Bericht
> Welchen LRS hast du jetzt drauf ?


----------



## ulle101 (1. Juli 2011)

Wobbi schrieb:


> wieso schleift der schlauch der reverb, wenn diese abgesenkt ist, an deinem reifen? fahre auch "s" und wundere mich, wie das gehen soll!



Vielleicht wurde bei mir der Schlauch zu lang gelassen. 

Ich will eigentlich nur wissen ob ich den Schlauch abziehen kann, kürzen und dann wieder dranstecken kann. mehr nicht.


----------



## Humito (1. Juli 2011)




----------



## ulle101 (1. Juli 2011)

vielen dank, genau das hab ich gesucht. Hilft mir auf jeden Fall weiter


----------



## Humito (1. Juli 2011)

Kein ding, dazu gibt es auch noch einen Entlüftungs Film. Angeblich wäre das aber nicht immer nötig, ich hab´s noch nie gemacht. Berichte mal ob du entlüften musstes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haemi (1. Juli 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Da geb ich Dir recht. Das bezog sich mehr aufs Inhaltliche. Wartezeit liegt vielleicht daran, dass wir gerade Saison haben...
> 
> ..und 5min. in der Warteschleife sind doch vergleichsweise unbedeutend zu den min. 4 Wochen Wartezeit aufs bike, oder?
> 
> Take it or leave it....



nun also kürzer als 10min in der warteschleife war bei mir nie! 

dafür war das bike sehr schnell... montag abend bestellt und am freitag konnte ich s beim UPS center abholen (dazwischen war sogar noch ein feiertag!!)

und wenn man das bike hat ist eh der ganze ärger weg... ich bin begeistert


----------



## ulle101 (1. Juli 2011)

Humito schrieb:


> Kein ding, dazu gibt es auch noch einen Entlüftungs Film. Angeblich wäre das aber nicht immer nötig, ich hab´s noch nie gemacht. Berichte mal ob du entlüften musstes.



So, ich hab nun meinen Schlauch wie in dem Video beschrieben war, gekürzt. Ging einwandfrei. Ich habe als erstes die Schrauben am Rahmen gelöst und den Schlauch nachvorne geschoben (so wie ich es für mich optimal fand). Dann die Schrauben wieder fest gezogen. Nun hab ich den Schlauch mit einem Cuttermesser längs an geritzt, ein Tuch um den Schlauch gelegt und mit einer Kombizange abgezogen (ach ja die Sattelstütze war dabei voll ausgefahren). Nun hab ich hab ich bei ca. 3cm einen Probeschnitt mit dem Cuttermesser gemacht und diesen als gut empfunden. Anschließend auf die gewünschte Länge gekürzt und ein biwenig darauf geachtet, dass kein Öl ausläuft. Dann einfach den Schlauch wieder mit der Kombizange und dem Tuch aufstecken und fertig wars.
Ich musste nichts neu einsstellen oder nachpumpen. Funktionierte wie vorher.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. Juli 2011)

haemi schrieb:


> nun also kürzer als 10min in der warteschleife war bei mir nie!
> 
> dafür war das bike sehr schnell... montag abend bestellt und am freitag konnte ich s beim UPS center abholen (dazwischen war sogar noch ein feiertag!!)
> 
> und wenn man das bike hat ist eh der ganze ärger weg... ich bin begeistert


 
 geht mir auch so...


----------



## Battler (1. Juli 2011)

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand kurz die Art der verbauten Ventile durchgeben würde.


----------



## daundigital (1. Juli 2011)

LX15 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich hätte eine kurze Bitte. Könnte jemand die aktuellen Verfügbarkeiten vom AM 7.0, 6.0 und wenn ich schon dabei bin und nicht noch im XC Thread fragen muss, vom XC 8.0 und 7.0 in Größe L posten?
> Aus der Schweiz sind die Verfügbarkeiten nicht einsehbar... was ich nicht verstehe von Canyon! Auch wenn eine Lieferung in die Schweiz nicht mehr möglich ist, wäre eine Verfügbarkeitsinformation hilfreich.
> Vielen Dank.



Hi, vielleicht geht es mit direktem Link?
Beispw.: http://www.canyon.com/js/shadowbox/delivery_dates.html?opener=flash&bike_id=2085


----------



## LX15 (2. Juli 2011)

daundigital schrieb:


> Hi, vielleicht geht es mit direktem Link?
> Beispw.: http://www.canyon.com/js/shadowbox/delivery_dates.html?opener=flash&bike_id=2085



Danke. Das funktioniert, aber den Link muss man eben erst einmal kennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NUGGIZ (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo.

Habe gestern mein AM 7.0 bekommen und bin noch auf der Suche nach Lenkerhörnchen. 
Welche habt ihr verbaut bzw. welche könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Zhen (5. Juli 2011)

Ahh, tu doch das dem schönen AM nicht an  Welche Farbe hast du denn genommen?


----------



## wildkater (5. Juli 2011)

NUGGIZ schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Habe gestern mein AM 7.0 bekommen und bin noch auf der Suche nach Lenkerhörnchen.
> Welche habt ihr verbaut bzw. welche könnt ihr empfehlen?


Bitte keine Hörnchen am AM


----------



## mtbfisch (5. Juli 2011)

wildkater schrieb:


> Bitte keine Hörnchen am AM



Aus ästhetischen Gründen? Praktisch sind sie allemal!


----------



## wildkater (5. Juli 2011)

mtbfisch schrieb:


> Aus ästhetischen Gründen? Praktisch sind sie allemal!


Wie praktisch die sind, hab ich mal erfahren, als ich auf einem Trail bei einer Pflanze eingefädelt hab 
Und genau dafür ist das AM u. a. gebaut!

Und ja: häßlich sind sie auch...

Nicht falsch verstehen: praktisch sind sie schon, aber auf einem AM-Bike müssen sie nicht wirklich sein.

Aber natürlich darf jeder sein Bike so pimpen wie er es mag, ich wollte nur mal auf den Gefährdungsfaktor hinweisen


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (5. Juli 2011)

Die Sitzposition auf einem AM ist doch sowieso sehr aufrecht, was haben da Hörnchen für einen Sinn ?
Aber jeder wie er mag !


----------



## mtbfisch (5. Juli 2011)

man kann die griffposition mal ändern.


----------



## pionier1981 (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
hab mich auch entschieden !

Es soll ein Nerve AM 8.0 werden...

oder soll mann lieber warten, auf die neuen Modelle...


----------



## Paradoxusus (5. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe die Ergon GR2 in schwarz genommen (http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/de/product/gr2).

Das passt ganz gut zum AM 6.0 mit anodisiertem schwarzen Rahmen. Die "Hörnchen" sind auch nicht ganz so groß, also geht die Sache für mich optisch noch in Ordnung. Beim bergauf fahren und zum Umgreifen sind sie super! Ich hatte vorher immer Probleme damit das einige Finger bei längeren Touren taub wurden, das hat sich jetzt erledigt.

Das Problem mit dem "hängen bleiben" an der Vegetation auf engen Trails besteht auf jeden Fall! Ich habe schon einiges an Pflanzenteilen abgerissen... Aber zum Glück hat mich bisher noch nichts zu Fall gebracht ;-)


----------



## Ninja2007 (5. Juli 2011)

Mich würde interessieren, mit welchen Einstellwerten Ihre euer AM im Gelände bewegt!

*Rahmengröße:*
*Gewicht (Fahrer gesamt):*
*Fox Talas:* Druck bzw. SAG
*Fox RP23:* Druck bzw. SAG

Bin aktuell mit 5,5bar in der Gabel bei 78kg Fahrergewicht unterwegs und mir kommt das Fahrgeführ etwas schwammig vor (Rahmengröße S)! 

Lg.
Ninja2007


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NUGGIZ (5. Juli 2011)

Zhen schrieb:


> Ahh, tu doch das dem schönen AM nicht an  Welche Farbe hast du denn genommen?



Ob es nun schön ist oder nicht, juckt mich nicht wirklich. Lieber ein "hässliches" Bike als Gelenkschmerzen.

Den Risikofaktor nehm ich jetzt mal in kauf. Ich hab mich auch schon mal mit dem Kopf in einer Pflanze eingefädelt und habe mir daraufhin nicht den Kopf abmontiert.


----------



## S.Wegmann (5. Juli 2011)

Bahh! ^^ Was immer alle mit den Plastik-Flaschenhaltern haben. Hab mir auch überlegt bei meinem so einen aus Carbon hinzuzmachen. Bei meiner Schwester ist er nach 4x fahren gebrochen. Jetzt habe ich von Elite einen Ciussi Gel dran aus Aluminium. Bin echt zufrieden mit dem. Flasche hält super, und s schebbert nix beim fahren. Wiegt zwar mehr, aber was solls.


----------



## wildkater (5. Juli 2011)

Paradoxusus schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem "hängen bleiben" an der Vegetation auf engen Trails besteht auf jeden Fall! Ich habe schon einiges an Pflanzenteilen abgerissen... Aber zum Glück hat mich bisher noch nichts zu Fall gebracht ;-)


Viel Glück weiterhin. Ich hab schon ein paar mal bluten  müssen, bis ich auf meine Ergon GA1 gewechselt habe 
Taube Finger hatte ich früher auch mal, jetzt nicht mehr. Sicher sind die Hörnchen auf langen Touren und bergauf vorteilhaft, aber bergab umso nachteilbehafteter.
Auf einem Alpen-X würde ich mir sogar auch überlegen, welche hinzuschrauben.
Muss jeder je nach bevorzugtem Einsatzgebiet selbst entscheiden.
Mein Stereo liebt es aber meist "hart" und "eng" bergab, ich verzichte auf die Hörnchen gerne.


----------



## Braunbaer (5. Juli 2011)

Ninja2007 schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, mit welchen Einstellwerten Ihre euer AM im Gelände bewegt!
> 
> Bin aktuell mit 5,5bar in der Gabel bei 78kg Fahrergewicht unterwegs und mir kommt das Fahrgeführ etwas schwammig vor (Rahmengröße S)!



Welche Gabel/Dämpfer sind das denn? Fox?

Ich fahre vorne 4.5, hinten 9 bar (beides Fox) bei ca. 87kg - allerdings beim Nerve XC (120mm)!


----------



## Furzknoten (6. Juli 2011)

Ninja2007 schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, mit welchen Einstellwerten Ihre euer AM im Gelände bewegt!
> 
> *Rahmengröße:*
> *Gewicht (Fahrer gesamt):*
> ...


 
Entspricht genau der Canyon-Empfehlungstabelle (die ja einen ersten Anhaltspunkt bietet) Ich bin etwas schwerer  und fahre die Gabel mit 6 Bar, da ist nix schwammig, eher straff.


----------



## Wobbi (6. Juli 2011)

fahre die gabel mit 110psi und den dämpfer mit 170psi (bei 75kg fahrergewicht / nerve am in "s").


----------



## NUGGIZ (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo.

Hatte auf meiner 2.Tour mit meinem neuen 7er gleich mal Bodenkontakt
Daraufhin ist mein Schaltauge gebrochen. Nein ich habe keinen Ersatz mitbestellt! 

Jetzt meine Frage: Muss ich mich durch den Tausch des Schaltauges auch auf einstellarbeiten am Schaltwerk einstellen?


----------



## thomas_127 (17. Juli 2011)

NUGGIZ schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Hatte auf meiner 2.Tour mit meinem neuen 7er gleich mal Bodenkontakt
> Daraufhin ist mein Schaltauge gebrochen. Nein ich habe keinen Ersatz mitbestellt!
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!  Hoffe dir geht es gut?
Bei mir war es die vierte Tour bis zum Sturz, Schaltauge ebenfalls verbogen und Arm defekt.
Ersatzschaltauge hatte ich auch keins. War bei mir aber nicht ganz so tragisch, da ich 2 Wochen Bikeverbot hatte und anschließend in Urlaub geflogen bin. Musste aber mein Schaltwerk neu einstellen nachdem das neue Schaltauge verbaut war.
P.S. Fahre ein Nerve XC, dürfte aber prinzipiell das gleiche sein mit dem Schaltauge


----------



## NUGGIZ (17. Juli 2011)

Urgh! Übel!
Bei mir ging zum Glück nur der Helm zu Bruch!
Dann werd ich mich mal sehen ob ich das mit der Schaltung hinbekomme. Falls nicht meld ich mich wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (17. Juli 2011)

NUGGIZ schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Hatte auf meiner 2.Tour mit meinem neuen 7er gleich mal Bodenkontakt
> Daraufhin ist mein Schaltauge gebrochen. Nein ich habe keinen Ersatz mitbestellt!
> ...


Gute Besserung... wenn die Schaltung vorher optimal eingestellt war, dann ist sie das auch nach Einbau des neuen Schaltauges.


----------



## napstarr (19. Juli 2011)

Wie weit habt ihr denn die Zustufe am RP2(3) zu?

Gabel würde mich auch intressieren, hier habe ich zwar kein Problem, bin nur neugierig.

Momentan habe ich am Dämpfer hinten das Problem, dass dieser schwer einzustellen ist.
Bei 85 kg Gewicht muss ich 240 psi / 16 bar reintun (Canyon-Empfehlung: 14 bar) damit das Ding nicht durchschlägt.
Ich habe das Gefühl dass durch die Zugstufe der Dämpfer immer weiter komprimiert und dann bei einem harten Schlag durchgeht.
Nehme ich Zugstufe raus (ist aber NUR 2-3 Klicks zu), wird das Fahrwerk etwas nervös.

Oder könnte es am geringen Boostvalve-Druck von 175 psi liegen den Canyon hier nutzt?


----------



## indian66 (19. Juli 2011)

Ich fahre bei 76kg 14,5 bar und Zugstufe ganz zu, plattform offen und nutze den Federweg bis zum Ende


----------



## cpt flint (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
kurze Frage,
sind die Räder 6.0 und 7.0 vorne mit Steckachse ausgeführt oder gibt´s die erst ab 7.0?

Danke!


----------



## LX2000-Fan (21. Juli 2011)

cpt flint schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> kurze Frage,
> sind die Räder 6.0 und 7.0 vorne mit Steckachse ausgeführt oder gibt´s die erst ab 7.0?
> 
> Danke!



Mein 6.0 hat vorne auch ne Steckachse


----------



## cpt flint (21. Juli 2011)

Prima, Danke!
Noch ne Frage, kann man die Räder in Koblenz kaufen oder geht nur Internet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battler (21. Juli 2011)

Die kann man auch in Koblenz bestellen, wobei die Mitarbeiter das praktisch auch über den gewöhnlichen Onlineshop machen. 
War zumindest mein Eindruck, wie ich dort das 6.0 geordert habe ...


----------



## cpt flint (21. Juli 2011)

Also direkt mitnehmen ist nicht?


----------



## LX2000-Fan (21. Juli 2011)

Mitnehmen kannst du nur die Bikes-to-go. Wenn du Pech hast kauft der vor dir das letzte Bike und du warst umsonst dort


----------



## Battler (21. Juli 2011)

Dies könntest Du direkt mitnehmen: http://www.canyon.com/shop/expressbikes.html?type=bikestogo


----------



## Rasender Robert (22. Juli 2011)

LX2000-Fan schrieb:


> Mitnehmen kannst du nur die Bikes-to-go. Wenn du Pech hast kauft der vor dir das letzte Bike und du warst umsonst dort



Ich habe mein AM 8.0 auch als Bike-to-go gekauft und auf der Fahrt ständig mit dem Handy den Bestand überprüft  

Der nette Verkäufer vor Ort meinte jedoch, dass bei der Anzeige auf der Homepage ein Puffer eingebaut ist, sodass niemand umsonst hinfährt.

Robert


----------



## napstarr (22. Juli 2011)

inwiefern Puffer???

Die schauen in die Glaskugel wann einer kommt und nehmen die Räder ein paar Stunden vorher raus damit keiner losfährt?


----------



## Rasender Robert (22. Juli 2011)

Das sollte heißen: Sobald eine (mir unbekannte) Zahl an Rädern unterschritten wird, verschwindet das Modell von der Homepage.

Für alle, die dann gerade unterwegs sind, sollte die vorhandene Restmenge ausreichen.


----------



## max.c (23. Juli 2011)

NUGGIZ schrieb:


> Ob es nun schön ist oder nicht, juckt mich nicht wirklich. Lieber ein "hässliches" Bike als Gelenkschmerzen.
> 
> Den Risikofaktor nehm ich jetzt mal in kauf. Ich hab mich auch schon mal mit dem Kopf in einer Pflanze eingefädelt und habe mir daraufhin nicht den Kopf abmontiert.



Hallo,

um welche Rahmengröße handelt es sich bei dem Bike?


----------



## Limes_x (23. Juli 2011)

Paradoxusus schrieb:


> Also ich habe die Ergon GR2 in schwarz genommen (http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/de/product/gr2).
> 
> Das passt ganz gut zum AM 6.0 mit anodisiertem schwarzen Rahmen. Die "Hörnchen" sind auch nicht ganz so groß, also geht die Sache für mich optisch noch in Ordnung. Beim bergauf fahren und zum Umgreifen sind sie super! Ich hatte vorher immer Probleme damit das einige Finger bei längeren Touren taub wurden, das hat sich jetzt erledigt.
> 
> Das Problem mit dem "hängen bleiben" an der Vegetation auf engen Trails besteht auf jeden Fall! Ich habe schon einiges an Pflanzenteilen abgerissen... Aber zum Glück hat mich bisher noch nichts zu Fall gebracht ;-)



Stand vor der gleichen Entscheidung...
Hab mich für die GX2 entschieden....
sind etwas leichter...


----------



## Limes_x (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Also ich stand nach längerer Abstinenz wieder vor der Entscheidung mir ein Bike auszusuchen. Am Schluss ging es nur noch um Radon oder Canyon, habe darauf beide Läden besucht, und meine Entscheidung war denn ganz schnell getroffen.
Ein Nerve AM 7.0 auch wegen der Lieferzeit, wäre wohl sonst ein 8.0 geworden.
Heute die erste Probefahrt gemacht, muss sagen sensationell, alles richtig gemacht, superklasse das Teil.
Wo Licht ist ist allerdings auch Schatten, wollte mal die Dinge posten die mich etwas nerven:
1. Die Schaltung, vorne OK, hinten total hakelig und verzögert, werde mir die morgen mal vornehmen geht so gar nicht, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die XT Gruppe so schlecht schaltet, mein Trekkingrad schaltet 10x mal besser.
2. Die Bremsen, am Anfang alles ok, bis auf die Bremswirkung, besonders hinten, nach dem einbremsen vorne grobes rubbeln, hinten vibrieren, muss also da auch nochmal ran.
3. Habe das Fahrrad in Schwarz, aber die weissen Teile, insbesondere der Sattel....., also geht gar nicht, auch da muss ich nochmal Arbeit reinstecken, Gabel wird umlackiert, Sattel noch getauscht, Griffe sind schon ab.
Wirklich schlimm, kann mich da überhaupt nicht darn gewöhnen.

Die weissen Applikationen sind wirklich schrecklich!

Aber fahrtechnisch top, erinnert mich an das Rotwild dass ich probegefahren und bin und fast gekauft hätte. Da gibt es gar nichts zu meckern.

LG
Limes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (24. Juli 2011)

Bei Problemen mit der hinteren Bremse unbedingt entlüften, danach die Schrauben gut festziehen und die Beläge sauberst ausrichten. 
Bei mir war es erst nach dem Entlüften wirklich ruhig.


----------



## Limes_x (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo nochmal!
Wollte mal fragen ob hier schon jemand ne Reverb nachgerüstet hat.
Stehe kurz davor, weiss nur nicht ob ich ne 380er oder 420er nehmen soll. Canyon verbaut ja die 380er die 420er sollte aber passen.
Habe einen L Rahmen bei 99er Beinlänge und 186cm Körpergrösse.
(Das Perfect Position empfiehlt da einen XL, bin froh das ich mich für L entschieden habe!). 
Hat von Euch einer Erfahrung mit einer 420er Reverb im Nerve AM?

Danke schonmal
Limes


----------



## Limes_x (24. Juli 2011)

Hi!
Werde auf alle Fälle berichten, danke schonmal für den Tip!



indian66 schrieb:


> Bei Problemen mit der hinteren Bremse unbedingt entlüften, danach die Schrauben gut festziehen und die Beläge sauberst ausrichten.
> Bei mir war es erst nach dem Entlüften wirklich ruhig.


----------



## indian66 (24. Juli 2011)

Limes_x schrieb:


> 99er Beinlänge und 186cm Körpergrösse.



??? sicher dass Du da richtig gemssen hast? 
Da wäre jedes Model neidisch


----------



## Limes_x (24. Juli 2011)

Hab gerade nochmal nachgemessen 
sind 91, genau an der Grenze zum XL Rahmen, hatte irgendwie aus Koblenz 99 im Ohr, an der Grenze zu XL.
Doch nicht den Beruf verfehlt...



indian66 schrieb:


> ??? sicher dass Du da richtig gemssen hast?
> Da wäre jedes Model neidisch


----------



## Furzknoten (25. Juli 2011)

Limes_x schrieb:


> 1. Die Schaltung, vorne OK, hinten total hakelig und verzögert, werde mir die morgen mal vornehmen geht so gar nicht, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die XT Gruppe so schlecht schaltet, mein Trekkingrad schaltet 10x mal besser.
> 2. Die Bremsen, am Anfang alles ok, bis auf die Bremswirkung, besonders hinten, nach dem einbremsen vorne grobes rubbeln, hinten vibrieren, muss also da auch nochmal ran.


 
1. hatte ich genauso
2. Rubbeln dito, bei mir nur vorne, Bremsbeläge getauscht gegen SwissStop, danach alles Bestens (vordere Beläge die rubbelten wiesen auch starke Riefen auf, entweder war das was dazwischengekommen oder irgendwelche Metallspäne aus dem Belag hatten sich verabschiedet)

Reverb: schau doch mal nach wie weit Du Deine jetzige Stütze ausgezogen hast und wie lang die insgesamt ist, ich denke die 420er dürfte auch gehen.


----------



## reinig (25. Juli 2011)

Limes_x schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal!
> Wollte mal fragen ob hier schon jemand ne Reverb nachgerüstet hat.
> Stehe kurz davor, weiss nur nicht ob ich ne 380er oder 420er nehmen soll. Canyon verbaut ja die 380er die 420er sollte aber passen.
> Habe einen L Rahmen bei 99er Beinlänge und 186cm Körpergrösse.
> ...



Ich habe bei meinem 7.0 in L die Reverb (420) nachgerüstet.
Passt perfekt. Ob die 380er auch gepasst hätte kann ich nicht sagen.

lg
reinig


----------



## NUGGIZ (25. Juli 2011)

max.c schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> um welche rahmengröße handelt es sich bei dem bike?



*large*


----------



## Limes_x (25. Juli 2011)

Hi!
Bin gestern nicht dazu gekommen, war Iron Man gucken.
Halt Euch aber auf dem laufendem, hab aber erst am WE wieder Zeit.
Was hast Du denn mit der Schaltung gemacht? 
Lags an der Einstellung oder an den Zügen?

LG
Limes



Furzknoten schrieb:


> 1. hatte ich genauso
> 2. Rubbeln dito, bei mir nur vorne, Bremsbeläge getauscht gegen SwissStop, danach alles Bestens (vordere Beläge die rubbelten wiesen auch starke Riefen auf, entweder war das was dazwischengekommen oder irgendwelche Metallspäne aus dem Belag hatten sich verabschiedet)
> 
> Reverb: schau doch mal nach wie weit Du Deine jetzige Stütze ausgezogen hast und wie lang die insgesamt ist, ich denke die 420er dürfte auch gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Furzknoten (26. Juli 2011)

Meines Erachtens nach hatte der Zug zuviel Spannung, am Einstellrad oben konnte man somit auch nix nachregulieren. Auf die kleineren Ritzel so ab 6/7 wollte die Kette nur unwillig, nach dem Schalten tat sich erst nix und dann gab es immer Doppelsprünge, total ätzend. Mit minimal weniger Spannung lief es dann 1A.


----------



## Feddagawwl (26. Juli 2011)

Mal ne Frage an die AMler ... mit wieviel bar Druck fahrt ihr denn mit euren Rädern? Beim Verkauf hat man mir geraten so um die 2 bar, damit der Reifen mehr Bodenkontakt hat und somit auch mehr Grip im Gelände!?


----------



## gladbacher (26. Juli 2011)

Max 2 bar. Kommt inmer aufs Gewicht und reifenbreite an. Ich fahre hinten immmer mit nen bissel mehr Druck als vorn. Aber ist Geschmacksache.

Gruß aus Graubünden


----------



## litefreak (26. Juli 2011)

gladbacher schrieb:


> Max 2 bar. Kommt inmer aufs Gewicht und reifenbreite an. Ich fahre hinten immmer mit nen bissel mehr Druck als vorn. Aber ist Geschmacksache.



Was für ein Gewicht hast Du und welche Reifenbreite/-art?


----------



## gladbacher (26. Juli 2011)

85kg , 2.4 Fa. Vorne und hinten. Druck ca vorn 1.8 hinten 1.9


----------



## napstarr (26. Juli 2011)

83 kg (raw, fahrfertig werdens wohl ~ 88-90 sein).
- vorne Fatal Bert 2,4:            1,6 bar
- hinten Mountain King II 2,4 :  1,9 bar
beide Reifen tubeless.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (26. Juli 2011)

gladbacher schrieb:


> 85kg , 2.4 Fa. Vorne und hinten. Druck ca vorn 1.8 hinten 1.9


Bei mir das Selbe bei 90kg 

bei langen Auffahrten (mehrere hm am Stück) pump ich manchmal mehr rein und lass dann oben wieder etwas Luft ab (das Teil zum Luftdruck messen wiegt ja keine 100g).


----------



## Bonvivant (26. Juli 2011)

Dann mal vom anderen Ende der Skala:

65kg fertisch
vo FA 2.4" 1.4
hi FA 2.4" 1.6
tubeless auf Flow


ps: In ein paar Wochen hab ich auch den (vorläufigen) Rest umgebaut, dann gibt' s Fotos


----------



## downhillboy (26. Juli 2011)

hat jemand schonmal erfahrung mit den grenzen des AM´s gemacht? langen die 32 tauchrohre und die 150 mm federweg um es auch mal in sprüngen oder so krachen zu lassen?


----------



## gladbacher (26. Juli 2011)

War mit den AM scho in Films und Chur auf den Strecken. Reicht scho für alles aber klar anders als en 180er.

Wenn man sauber fährt geht fast alles!


----------



## downhillboy (26. Juli 2011)

aber gabel und dämpfer sind schon robust?


----------



## gladbacher (26. Juli 2011)

In Deutschland scho wieder Ferien?


----------



## litefreak (26. Juli 2011)

bei 100kg hab ich auf den FAs 2,4
vorne:  1.8
hinten: 2.1


----------



## Cortezsi (27. Juli 2011)

wildkater schrieb:


> bei langen Auffahrten (mehrere hm am Stück) pump ich manchmal mehr rein und lass dann oben wieder etwas Luft ab (das Teil zum Luftdruck messen wiegt ja keine 100g).



Warum mehr beim Hinauffahren?


----------



## Limes_x (29. Juli 2011)

Update:
So die Bremsen habe ich hinbekommen, zumindest vorne, hinten lässt die Bremswirkung immer noch zu wünschen übrig...

Schaltung ist eingestellt so gut ich eben kann , aber immer noch so naja im Vergleich zur Trekking XT 3x9, denke aber damit muss ich leben.

Dafür ist jetzt die Lockoutfunktion der Gabel defekt.
Hab drei Bremstests auf normaler Strasse gemacht, beim dritten taucht die Gabel langsam aber stetig trotz Lockout ein und seitdem funktioniert der Lockout nicht mehr.

Superklasse... 
Wollte morgen eigentlich mal richtig ins Gelände . Lt. Canyon dauert das erstmal drei Wochen bis ich die Gabel zurückbekomme.

Waren alle wirklich nett am Telefon, aber Versender ist eben Versender....


----------



## gladbacher (30. Juli 2011)

Sorry, aber hab scho die ganze Wohnung nach nem Maßband abgesucht...

Welche Größe brauche ich bei einer sattelklemme? Dank Reverb kann ich mir den schnellspanner ja schenken.

Dank euch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwecky (30. Juli 2011)

gladbacher schrieb:


> Sorry, aber hab scho die ganze Wohnung nach nem Maßband abgesucht...
> 
> Welche Größe brauche ich bei einer sattelklemme? Dank Reverb kann ich mir den schnellspanner ja schenken.
> 
> Dank euch !



Meins steht noch im Wohnzimmer - dank dem Sauwetter . Sattelrohraußendurchmesser ist 35 mm.

Grüße,

Matthias


----------



## gladbacher (30. Juli 2011)

Dank dir! Brauche dann die 34,9 mm.


----------



## haemi (30. Juli 2011)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Warum mehr beim Hinauffahren?



so hast du einen geringeren rollwiderstand und es geht leichter


----------



## haemi (30. Juli 2011)

Limes_x schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Also ich stand nach längerer Abstinenz wieder vor der Entscheidung mir ein Bike auszusuchen. Am Schluss ging es nur noch um Radon oder Canyon, habe darauf beide Läden besucht, und meine Entscheidung war denn ganz schnell getroffen.
> Ein Nerve AM 7.0 auch wegen der Lieferzeit, wäre wohl sonst ein 8.0 geworden.
> Heute die erste Probefahrt gemacht, muss sagen sensationell, alles richtig gemacht, superklasse das Teil.
> ...



habe auch ein am 7.0
und an meinem war leider auch der hintere wechsler nicht ganz korrekt eingestellt.. ein bischen korrigieren und es läuft wie geschmiert.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. August 2011)

Hey AM'ler, hab en 6.0 2011.
Seit einigen Tagen hab ich jetzt ab und an so ein leichtes knarzen und knacken wenn der Hinterbau arbeitet. Bin bisher ungefähr 300km gefahren. Is das normal weil sich die Lager noch einarbeiten oder sollte ich das checken lassen?


----------



## Limes_x (1. August 2011)

Evtl. die Sattelstütze?
Bei mir war es jedenfalls die Sattelstütze.



schbiker schrieb:


> Hey AM'ler, hab en 6.0 2011.
> Seit einigen Tagen hab ich jetzt ab und an so ein leichtes knarzen und knacken wenn der Hinterbau arbeitet. Bin bisher ungefähr 300km gefahren. Is das normal weil sich die Lager noch einarbeiten oder sollte ich das checken lassen?


----------



## Limes_x (1. August 2011)

Ja war heute schon fast wie erwartet, bin nicht so geübt im Einstellen aber heute wars echt schon ok.
Denke mal, dass sich das auch ein bisschen einfahren muss, aber nachdem ich den Abstand vom Schaltröllchen etwas verringert habe und die Spannung des Zuges nochmal justiert habe, war eigentlich alles ok.
In die kleinen Gänge also die Ritzel hoch ging schon ziemlich geschmeidig und ohne Verzögerung, nur auf die beiden kleinsten Ritzel runter war es noch etwas hakelig (1/2 Tretkurbel Umdrehung) aber schon fast gut.
Die Anschläge waren übrigens sauber eingestellt.



haemi schrieb:


> habe auch ein am 7.0
> und an meinem war leider auch der hintere wechsler nicht ganz korrekt eingestellt.. ein bischen korrigieren und es läuft wie geschmiert.


----------



## Limes_x (1. August 2011)

Kleine Korrektur an der Stelle:
Die Lockout Funktion scheint doch nicht defekt zu sein, vielmehr scheint es so zu sein, dass, wenn der Blowoff auslöst, der Lockout einige hundert Meter im Gelände mit deaktivierter Verriegelung braucht, bevor er wieder funktioniert.
Habe das heute mehrfach getestet.
Sollte er wider erwarten doch defekt sein, werde ich das hier posten.
Nur schade, daß mir das bei Canyon am Telefon nach der Fehlerbeschreibung keiner sagen konnte, und die meinten, ich soll zumindest die Gabel mal zur Kontrolle einschicken.
Drei Wochen ohne Bike mitten in der Saison, nach 4 Wochen Wartezeit.
TsTs...



Limes_x schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> 
> Dafür ist jetzt die Lockoutfunktion der Gabel defekt.
> ...


----------



## -dave- (3. August 2011)

hello, hätte ein paar fragen zur AM Serie:

1.hab wo gelesen, dass bei schwereren Fahrern ein Modell mit Fox Talas Gabel statt der Revelation besser wäre. ist da was dran ? und warum ? hab nämlich (noch) 95kg und würde mich für das 5.0 interessieren. 

2.und wie verhält es sich mit den verbauten LR, muss ich die tauschen oder halten die verbauten felgen/speichen mein gewicht aus ?
einsatzzweck wäre eh klassisches all-mountain. sprünge nicht über 30 cm.

3.bin 180cm groß und hab eine 84cm schrittlänge, würde der L rahmen noch passen ? Rechner sagt zwar M aber ich denk mir für bergauf ist ein größerer rahmen eh von vorteil oder ? außerdem gibts orange nur mehr in L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Furzknoten (3. August 2011)

-dave- schrieb:


> 3.bin 180cm groß und hab eine 84cm schrittlänge, würde der L rahmen noch passen ? Rechner sagt zwar M aber ich denk mir für bergauf ist ein größerer rahmen eh von vorteil oder ? außerdem gibts orange nur mehr in L


 
L erscheint mir zu gross. Zum Vergleich: ich bin 1,71 mit SL 81 und habe nach Probefahrt das M genommen (lt. PPS erste Schrittlänge mit M-Empfehlung, bis 80 SL S, ich war somit ein "Grenzfall") Bis zu welchem Wert empfiehlt das PPS denn M?


----------



## biker1200 (3. August 2011)

Verdammt, da ist mir einfach mal so die Kette gerissen.
AM 8.0 .... hat da von Euch auch einer PRobleme mit?


----------



## gladbacher (3. August 2011)

Na da hast du einfach zu starke Beine 

Ist halt nen verschleiss Teil und kann ma immer wieder passieren, da trifft das nerve keine schuld.


----------



## -dave- (3. August 2011)

Furzknoten schrieb:


> L erscheint mir zu gross. Zum Vergleich: ich bin 1,71 mit SL 81 und habe nach Probefahrt das M genommen (lt. PPS erste Schrittlänge mit M-Empfehlung, bis 80 SL S, ich war somit ein "Grenzfall") Bis zu welchem Wert empfiehlt das PPS denn M?



mhh vielleicht hast du recht. der L Rahmen würde bei SL 87 anfangen laut dem Rechner. 
aber jetzt ist der orange rahmen eh schon ausverkauft  blöderweise der schwarze in M auch aus. was für alternativen gäbe es?


----------



## Julian0o (3. August 2011)

Mein AM 7.0 in Copper wurde gestern geklaut. Dickes Abus Steel-O-Chain 910 war dran und es stand nurnoch das Fahrrad meiner Freundin da. Beide waren zusammen an einen Fahrradständer geschlossen.

Merkmale: Farbe Copper. Rock Shox Reverb Sattelstütze. Grüne NC-17 Magnesiumpedalen. Leichte Kratzer am Oberrohr. Selbstbau Kettenführung. 

Rahmennummer: AOH49230

Geklaut wurde es in Hilden (nähe Düsseldorf)





Ich brauche dringend ne Stadtschlampe...
Was mich am meisten stört ist das es erst ein halbes Jahr alt war, Canyon das Bike erst Ende September wieder lieferbar hat und das irgend so Mongo das jetzt für 200 Euro vertickt um sich die nächste Dröhnung kaufen zu können... Egal, aufregen bringt nix. Ich kann nur allen raten das Bike wenigstens über die Hausrat für ein paar Euro im Jahr zu versichern. Dann geht's einem in so einem Fall nicht ganz so *******...


----------



## napstarr (3. August 2011)

Mein Beileid!

Möge die Mistsau elendig verrecken 

Wie wurde das Schloss denn geknackt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -dave- (3. August 2011)

> Wie wurde das Schloss denn geknackt?


würd mich auch interessieren, habs auch auf dem stadtrad.

edit: was anderes: bringt man bei canyon die aufkleber vom rahmen runter oder ist das gelasert o.ä. ?


----------



## Julian0o (3. August 2011)

Keine Ahnung, vom Schloss war nix mehr da. Wahrscheinlich waren die zu vorsichtig mit Fingerabdrücken oder so. 
Oder die konnten gut mit nem Dietrich umgehen.


----------



## stance53 (3. August 2011)

-dave- schrieb:


> hello, hätte ein paar fragen zur AM Serie:
> 
> 1.hab wo gelesen, dass bei schwereren Fahrern ein Modell mit Fox Talas Gabel statt der Revelation besser wäre. ist da was dran ? und warum ? hab nämlich (noch) 95kg und würde mich für das 5.0 interessieren.
> 
> ...



So,ich lese hier ja schon länger mit und wunder mich die ganze Zeit was hier für Befürchtungen geäussert werden.Ich fahre seit ca. 2,5 Monaten ein AM5.0.geändert habe ich Lenker und Griffe,sowie die Schalthebel von SLX auf XT,was mit einem Sturz zusammenhängt.
Hingelegt hab ich mich schon öfters,denn ich bin Anfänger,versuche aber mein bestes 
Sprünge über Baumstämme mit 40-50cm Höhe (mit angeschütteter Rampe) nehme ich auch mit und ansonsten muss das Rad auch sehr leiden,denn ich wiege ohne alles 106 Kilo und bin 2 Meter gross,also bin ich mit locker 120 Kg auf dem Rad unterwegs...
Ganz ehrlich,es kommt immer drauf an was man mit dem Rad vorhat,muss sich aber immer vor Augen führen das bei so Grazien um die 100 Kilo das Material leidet und jederzeit brechen oder nachgeben kann.
Man sollte auch wissen,das man für 1500 Euro halt das bekommt was man bezahlt hat,bei 3000 Euro sähe das sicher anders aus....Also bis jetzt hält es,wenn was kaputt geht,muss es neu und man kann dann ggf. Upgraden.Also entweder direkt viel Geld ausgeben oder nach und nach.
Hier ist ein Vid online wo jemand mit nem 7.0 Finale Ligure fährt,also kann das alles garnicht so schlecht sein....


----------



## dejoule (3. August 2011)

Hier ist ein Vid online wo jemand mit nem 7.0 Finale Ligure fährt,also kann das alles garnicht so schlecht sein....[/QUOTE]

richtig! 

ich war gleich mit meinem bike 1 woche alt nerve am 9.0HS 7 tage in finale und bin bestens klar gekommnen. fahrrad hat alles ausgehalten jeden drop jeden stein. im september gehts wieder hin und am wochenende sind wir im bikepark bischofsmais mal sehn ob es danach auch noch fährt 

good ride leutz


----------



## Bonvivant (3. August 2011)

stance53 schrieb:


> Hier ist ein Vid online wo jemand mit nem 7.0 Finale Ligure fährt,also kann das alles garnicht so schlecht sein....



Kannst Du mal den Link zum Video posten? Oder wie ich das am besten finde?  Danke


----------



## Deleted176859 (3. August 2011)

-dave- schrieb:


> hello, hätte ein paar fragen zur AM Serie:
> 
> 1.hab wo gelesen, dass bei schwereren Fahrern ein Modell mit Fox Talas Gabel statt der Revelation besser wäre. ist da was dran ? und warum ? hab nämlich (noch) 95kg und würde mich für das 5.0 interessieren.
> 
> ...



Die SX44 sind schon stabil, hatte ich voriges Jahr am 6.0 2010, wiege  auch so um 95kg, dieses Jahr fahre ich das 7.0 2011 mit den DT Swiss
AM 1800..., bis jetzt nach ca. 1300km auch noch keinerlei Probleme...!
Fürs normale All - Mountain...! Bikepark würde ich mit nem AM nicht nutzen, dann schon eher Torque...! 
Ab 180 würde ich L nehmen...! Aber jeder nach seinem Gusto...!


----------



## stance53 (4. August 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15128


----------



## Bonvivant (4. August 2011)

stance53 schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15128



Ok, danke. Aber im Video fährt er nur sein Specialeis.
Wenn Du mal sehen willst, was er mit seinem Nerve fährt.

Aber was die Diskussion um das Machbare angeht: Wenn de 60kg wiegst (comme moi ) kannste bestimmt auch 3m ins Flat droppen (moi pas), vorausgesetzt genug Luft inne Federkammer. Macht dann aber 'n SAG von 3% oder so...
Ich fahr mit 25% SAG (viele Strecken mit Versatz/Wellen im Boden), da reicht der FW bei meiner Technik für 'n schnellen 1m Drop ins Flat.

Aber alle, die besser fahren als ich (einige) sagen, dass mensch mit mehr Technik weniger FW braucht. Für mich sind 150mm für schnelle, harte Trails (ohne viel Geschaufel) ausreichend.

Eher mach ich mir Sorgen um fette Beulen im Rahmen oder im Kopf


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (4. August 2011)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Aber im Video fährt er nur sein Specialeis.
> Wenn Du mal sehen willst, was er mit seinem Nerve fährt.
> 
> Aber was die Diskussion um das Machbare angeht: Wenn de 60kg wiegst (comme moi ) kannste bestimmt auch 3m ins Flat droppen (moi pas), vorausgesetzt genug Luft inne Federkammer. Macht dann aber 'n SAG von 3% oder so...
> ...



kann das mal einer übersetzen


----------



## indian66 (9. August 2011)

Hat hier schon Jemand seine Reverb reklamiert?
Falls ja, wohin schicke ich die (canyon?) und wie lange dauerts wohl?
Meine hat mittlerweile reichlich Spiel und geht hakelig runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrmann24 (9. August 2011)

Hallo, habe meine Reverb vor 2 Wochen an Canyon eingeschickt.Meine war vom Spiel   ok , ging aber gar nicht mehr hoch weil sie den Druck nicht mehr gehalten hat.Habe von Canyon eine Einlieferungsbestätigung erhalten aber sonst nichts mehr.Werde Ende der Woche mal anrufen und nachfragen.


----------



## Bonvivant (9. August 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Hat hier schon Jemand seine Reverb reklamiert?
> Falls ja, wohin schicke ich die (canyon?) und wie lange dauerts wohl?



Ich hab meine Reverb im Februar schon mal reklamiert, weil die Zugentlastung (das kleine Gummiteil in das die Leitung am Sattelkopf verschwindet) aufgrund der LeitungsfÃ¼hrung (sehr kurvig) die Nadel, die die Leitung mit dem Kopf verbindet, zum abbrechen gebracht hat. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Hat gut 3 Wochen gedauert. Ich hab draus gelernt und mir fÃ¼r 20â¬ 'ne ErsatzstÃ¼tze geholt.

Es gibt von Rock Shox Ã¼brigens eine RÃ¼ckruf-Aktion auf die Reverb, weil die Leitung sich mit der Zeit (und besonders bei hÃ¶heren Temperaturen) weitet und die StÃ¼tze dann schwergÃ¤ngig wird. RS verbaut dann druckstabile Leitungen. Werde zum Winter hin meine auch noch mal einschicken deswegen, bis dahin fahr ich aber erst mal, solange es geht (und bei mir auch einwandfrei).


----------



## dejoule (9. August 2011)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Reverb im Februar schon mal reklamiert, weil die Zugentlastung (das kleine Gummiteil in das die Leitung am Sattelkopf verschwindet) aufgrund der Leitungsführung (sehr kurvig) die Nadel, die die Leitung mit dem Kopf verbindet, zum abbrechen gebracht hat. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Hat gut 3 Wochen gedauert. Ich hab draus gelernt und mir für 20 'ne Ersatzstütze geholt.
> 
> Es gibt von Rock Shox übrigens eine Rückruf-Aktion auf die Reverb, weil die Leitung sich mit der Zeit (und besonders bei höheren Temperaturen) weitet und die Stütze dann schwergängig wird. RS verbaut dann druckstabile Leitungen. Werde zum Winter hin meine auch noch mal einschicken deswegen, bis dahin fahr ich aber erst mal, solange es geht (und bei mir auch einwandfrei).



wo steht den das mit der Rückrufaktion für die Reverb?
Ich kann nirgends etwas darüber finden!

greez


----------



## Bonvivant (9. August 2011)

Soll in irgendeiner Bike-Bravo gestanden haben. 'n Freund hatte es abfotografiert und mir gezeigt. Ich frag ihn und dann sind wir alle schlauer 
Poste es hier, sobald ich seine Antwort hab.


----------



## Bonvivant (10. August 2011)

> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/952215



So, hier das Foto. Aber es scheint nur die früheren Modelle zu betreffen.
Wie weit das geht und ob es überhaupt noch aktuell ist, weiß ich nicht.

Gruß
Bonvivant


----------



## FrozenSmoke (10. August 2011)

Servus Leute besitze nun seit ein paar wochen mein Canyon 6.0 allerdings sagt mir die Rahmenhöhe mitlerweile garnicht mehr zu... M ist mit meinen 1,75 einfach zu groß. Hätte jemand Interesse an einem Tausch? Das Rad ist schwarz/weiß und 300 km jung. Gesprungen und gestürzt wurde damit nie. 
Vielleicht will ja jemand von euch ein größeres Rad


----------



## napstarr (10. August 2011)

Also ich denke nicht dass ein M mit 175 zu gross sein könnte.
Was genau ist denn dein Problem - zu gestreckt? Evtl. kürzerer Vorbau ,...


----------



## beetle (10. August 2011)

Ich meine auch das das perfekt passen sollte.


----------



## FrozenSmoke (10. August 2011)

Der Sattelverstellbereich ist viel zu klein. Selbst bei komplett versenkter Stütze hab ich immernoch viel zu wenig Beinfreiheit und muss mir sorgen um meinen Nachwuchs machen.... Selbstverständlich kann ich mit diesem Bike fahren. Ein kleinerer Rahmen wäre trotzdem von Vorteil. Ich will mir nur nicht die Mühe machen ihn  zu verkaufen und dann einen anderen zu holen, immerhin ist gerade "Sommer". Nun ja im Notfall muss ich ihn halt noch bis zum Winter fahren und mir dann den 2012er in S holen oder ähnliches.
Sollte jemand trotzdem einen in S zum Tausch haben bitte Bescheid sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napstarr (10. August 2011)

ok, dann hackt es wohl nicht an deiner körpergrösse sondern an deiner beinlänge.

beinfreiheit? wo zwischen sattel und sack oder zwischen oberrohr und sack?


----------



## FrozenSmoke (10. August 2011)

Naja sowohl als auch^^ und das spitz zulaufende Gusset oben machts nicht besser. Bei der Rahmen größe S müsst ich mir dann einen längeren Vorbau besorgen und alles wäre perfekt. trotzdem: Geiles Rad


----------



## updike (10. August 2011)

FrozenSmoke schrieb:


> Der Sattelverstellbereich ist viel zu klein. Selbst bei komplett versenkter Stütze hab ich immernoch viel zu wenig Beinfreiheit und muss mir sorgen um meinen Nachwuchs machen....



Das versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz. Du sitzt ja bei jeder Rahmengröße gleich hoch auf dem Rad, die Tretlagerhöhe ist ja die selbe. Die Sattelstütze ist je nach Rahmengröße eben mehr oder weniger versenkt.
Bei der Überstandshöhe würde Dir S 1,6 cm mehr bringen als M. Ich würde es mir noch mal überlegen, diese "eine handbreit zwischen Oberrohr und Glocken Regel" kannst Du bei der AM-Geo meistens vergessen.


----------



## napstarr (10. August 2011)

längerer Vorbau??? Niemals! Macht dir das ganze Handling kaputt...

Ich bin glaube ich noch nie nach vorne vom Sattel runter, ausser bergauf - und da ist man langsam genug um sich nicht die Glocken zu ruinieren.
Ansonsten geht man eig. immer nach hinten runter - deswegen auch der abgesenkte Sattel,....


----------



## FrozenSmoke (10. August 2011)

Nehmen wir mal an ich würde das Fahrrad zum gleichen Preis losbekommen wie ich es gekauft habe. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Also gleiche ausstattung + gleiche länge + niedrigeres Rad. ?
Ich bin unschlüssig über die ganze Sache.


----------



## teddy30 (10. August 2011)

Ich würde nach Koblenz fahren und den S Rahmen fahren war auch fast 3 Stunden unterwegs eine Strecke.

Cu
Teddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (10. August 2011)

kommst du nicht an die Pedale, oder nicht auf den Boden?


----------



## FrozenSmoke (10. August 2011)

Die gesamte Sitzposition stimmt nicht. Auf die Pedale komme ich schon der Boden ist das Problem.


----------



## Wobbi (10. August 2011)

hatte das gleich, jedoch mit dem am in "s". für touren war´s die optimale rahmenhöhe, aber für alles was aktives fahren erfordert und von dem üblichen rumgeflowe abweicht, war´s unpassend, störend und zu behäbig...hatte dabei die gleichen probleme wie du..oberrohrhöhe und sattelhöhe im abgesenkten zustand.


----------



## Limes_x (10. August 2011)

Auf den Boden komme ich mit meiner 89 er Schrittlänge auch nicht vernünftig, bestenfalls mit den Zehenspitzen, wenn der Sattel oben ist.
Dafür hast Du dann unter dem Tretlager auch ordentlich Bodenfreiheit.
Ich denke mal das ist bei einem AM so gewollt.
Der Überstand ist bei mir auch relativ knapp.
Aber fürs fahren im Gelände ist die Geometrie top!




FrozenSmoke schrieb:


> Die gesamte Sitzposition stimmt nicht. Auf die Pedale komme ich schon der Boden ist das Problem.


----------



## 2slow4U (10. August 2011)

Ich komme auch nur grade so mit den Zehenspitzen auf den Boden wenn der Sattel auf Tourenposition ausgefahren ist (Schrittlänge 90cm, Bikegröße L). Völlig normal bei nem AM würd ich sagen. Ich glaub bei meinem alten ungefederten Trek (Bj 1991) war das auch nicht viel anders...


----------



## Wobbi (10. August 2011)

in meinem fall ging es um die oberrohrhöhe und die höhe des abgesenkten sattels während der fahrt. nicht wenn ich stehe und die füsse auf den boden stellen will. wenn es bei ihm um was anderes gehen sollte, hab ich´s falsch verstanden.


----------



## FrozenSmoke (11. August 2011)

Nein das kommt in etwa hin. Selbst mit abgesenktem Sattel ist es immernoch zu hoch um vernünftig "Spaß" haben zu können, sprich kleinere Anlieger oder ähnliches. Also im stehen fahren geht garnicht. Ich habe mir jetzt verschiedene Räder herausgesucht. Das Specialized Pitch hat wohl ein sehr tiefes Oberrohr sowie das Radon Slide. jeweils in der größe S. Das sind kleine Einbüßungen was die Länge betrifft aber große Fortschritte was die Bewegungsfreiheit betrifft. Leider ist das Pitch überteuert und das Radon nicht so schön wies Canyon.


----------



## xtrail (12. August 2011)

Totaler Unsinn, 173cm groß, Habs im Bikepark gequält, geht alles, passt alles, in m.
Springen, Dropen super, darfst es nur nich hinschmeißen, dann gehts sehr schnell kaputt.

Oder Deine körperlichen Proportionen entsprechen nicht ganz der Norm, is halt kein Bigbike so nen AM..


----------



## beetle (12. August 2011)

Das Tretalger wird auch bei einem S Rahmen vergleichbar hoch sein. Wenn dir das zu hoch ist, hast du einfach das falsche Rad gekauft. Wenn du dich mal auf eine Enduro setzt, kommt dir das noch mehr so vor wie hoch auf dem Ross. Irgendwo her muss ja der Federweg kommen.


----------



## beetle (12. August 2011)

Mal was anderes... Benutzt wer von euch eine Satteltasche mit der Reverb? Ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob es mir jene nicht wegfräst, wenn die Reverb unten ist und das Hinterrad voll einfedert. 

Wenn ja, welche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbi (12. August 2011)

ihm geht´s nicht um die tretlagerhöhe, sondern um die höhe des stattels, wenn er fährt und dieser eingefahren ist....glaub ich! 


@xtrail
schonmal darüber nachgedacht, dass jeder ein ganz eigenes empfinden darüber hat, was passt und was nicht?


----------



## Julian0o (12. August 2011)

So Canyoneros. Da mir vor zwei Wochen mein zweites Nerve AM geklaut wurde habe ich mich anderweitig umgesehen und bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines Trek Remedy 9. Canyon hat mich leider aufgrund der langen Lieferzeit verloren. Und dazu habe ich bei einer 6 Stunden langen Probefahrt festgestellt das man auf das schon sehr gute Fahrwerk des Nerve AM nochmals einen drauflegen kann. Das Remedy geht sowas von den Berg hoch und fährt sich wie nen Hardtail. Das Hinterrad klebt quasi am Boden durch den DRCV Fox Dämpfer. Und im Downhill fährt es sich nochmals agiler. 

Aber wenn der Preis nicht so unverschämt gut gewesen wäre dann hätte ich auch wieder ein Nerve AM genommen. Habe jetzt 2800 inkl. Wellgo Pedalen und Rock Shox Reverb gezahlt. 2011er Modell. 

Aber ich werde hier ab und zu nochmal vorbeigucken  Bis dann!


----------



## beetle (12. August 2011)

Auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter. So ist das.


----------



## xtrail (12. August 2011)

Jo, Trek baut feine Sachen.

@Wobbi
... denk nach ... ähh jo stimmt, vlt. wär nen BMX von der Sattelhöhe das Richtige


----------



## Wobbi (12. August 2011)

oder ne flex..die hilft immer...


----------



## beetle (12. August 2011)

Kleinere Räder drauf, dann gehts auch wieder.


----------



## indian66 (12. August 2011)

Oder hohe Schuhe?


----------



## egal2006 (13. August 2011)

@beetle
Ich habe als Satteltasche den Wedge Pack II Micro von Topeak dran. Funktioniert einwandfrei, kein Schleifen o.ä. Allerdings habe ich Rahmengröße M.

Hat eigentlich sonst noch jemand Bedenken bei der Qualität des Sattels? Ich bin jetzt ca. 300km mit dem Bike gefahren und der Sattel zeigt an den Seiten schon erste kleine  Risse (also das Material mit dem er bespannt ist).

Naja, werde die komplette nächste Woche mit dem Bike unterwegs sein, und hoffe daß das nicht noch weiter einreisst.


----------



## zwecky (13. August 2011)

egal2006 schrieb:


> @beetle
> Ich habe als Satteltasche den Wedge Pack II Micro von Topeak dran. Funktioniert einwandfrei, kein Schleifen o.ä. Allerdings habe ich Rahmengröße M.
> 
> Hat eigentlich sonst noch jemand Bedenken bei der Qualität des Sattels? Ich bin jetzt ca. 300km mit dem Bike gefahren und der Sattel zeigt an den Seiten schon erste kleine  Risse (also das Material mit dem er bespannt ist).
> ...



Bist Du sicher dass das Risse sind? Ich hatte schon den ähnlichen Verdacht, hab aber dann bei genauerem Hinsehen festgestellt dass das Falten sind in denen sich der Dreck sammelt!

Grüße,

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## egal2006 (13. August 2011)

Hi,

also ich habs mir gerade nochmal angeschaut. Die Falten habe ich auch,  aber an manchen Stellen geht auch die oberste Schicht ab - als ob es  eben abgewetzt wäre. Bisher sind es nur kleine Stellen, aber daß das  schon nach so kurzer Zeit auftritt überrascht mich schon etwas.

Grüße,
Christof


----------



## xyzHero (13. August 2011)

Ich habe mal ne Frage. Ist es normal, dass das Tretlager mit der Zeit anfängt zu knarzen?
Mein AM ist jetzt knapp 2,5 Monate alte und seit ca. 3 Wochen knarzt es bei jedem tritt.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Doggydog187 (14. August 2011)

Das wird wohl nicht das Tretlager sein sondern nur die Pedale. Die einfach nochmals einfetten und nochmal fest reinschrauben..


----------



## xyzHero (14. August 2011)

Werde es nochmal checken, aber ich glaube es kommt nicht von den Pedalen.
Trotzdem THX


----------



## Kamaroroxx (15. August 2011)

Das knarzen hatte ich auch an meinem AM....nach einem Anruf bei Canyon war ich gleich schlauer....Pedale raus schrauben, einfetten und wieder rein...seitdem ist es weg....


----------



## Feddagawwl (15. August 2011)

Ich habe seit Samstag ein Problemchen an der Vorderbremse. Ich hatte das Bike ohne Vorderrad transportiert aber natürlich nicht die Bremse betätigt. Daheim Rad wieder dran und wenn ich jetzt bremse ruckelt und vibriert es und lässt komische Geräusche von sich :/. Wird wohl Luft in der Leitung sein? 

Die Scheibe so wie die Bremsbeläge sehen sauber und gut aus.

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (15. August 2011)

das Vorderrad wird nicht mehr genau die exakte Einbaupos. haben wie vorher, die Beläge
müssen sich also wieder der BS anpassen bzw. einbremsen und dann ist wieder gut.
Ggf. Einbaupos. des VR überprüfen und Bremssattel nachjustieren, vielleicht auch noch
die Beläge ein bischen schleifen.


----------



## ham81 (17. August 2011)

hallo,
bräuchte mal eure hilfe. bin am überlegen mir noch ein am 6 oder 7 zu holen. da ich noch crossmax st laufräder habe wollte ich diese gerne verbauen. allerdings sind die ja eigentlich nicht für die 2.4er reifen zugelassen. ist es trotzdem sinnvoll diese als aufwertung zu verbauen ?


----------



## gladbacher (17. August 2011)

Als reiner touren laufradsatz mit z.b. 2.2 NN wäre es schon gut. Die2.4 kannst du eigentlich vergessen. Desweiteren noch schauen ob sie 6 Loch sind und steckachse haben.

Was ich aber ans Herz legen möchte, ne Vario stütze !!! Nie wieder ohne!


----------



## ham81 (17. August 2011)

haben sie beides. also mit 2.4 reifen unmöglich ?


----------



## Limes_x (18. August 2011)

Ich würde sagen kommt auf nen Versuch an.
Was stimmt denn nicht mit denen die dabei sind?
Ich persönlich würde mir einen zweiten Laufradsatz für CC Touren mit einer leichteren und schnelleren Bereifung fertigmachen.
Das heisst, wenn das ohne die Bremsen neu einstellen zu müssen passt.
Die 2.4er sind natürlich fett, aber eben auch nicht überall wirklich flott.



ham81 schrieb:


> haben sie beides. also mit 2.4 reifen unmöglich ?


----------



## eckes77 (18. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe eine kleine Frage an euch. Bin gerade dabei mir ein paar Ersatzteile für mein Nerve AM 8.0 2011 zu kaufen. Schaltauge zb. habe ich schon, nun würde ich mir noch gerne eine Kette zulegen. 

Könnt Ihr mir hier eine Empfehlung aussprechen? Ihr habt da sicherlich 
schon eine menge Erfahrung damit. Ist es ratsam wenn man XTR fährt auch die passenden Shimanoketten zu nehmen? 

Danke euch.

Grüße


----------



## beetle (18. August 2011)

Kannst du. Oder die 10x XT, oder die original verbaute LX. Ich fahre eine XT Kette.


----------



## eckes77 (18. August 2011)

Danke beetle!


----------



## Deleted 169926 (18. August 2011)

eigentlich immer die Kette eins besser als die Kasette. Die Kette ist ja immer das schwächste Glied bzw was als erstes verschleißt. Ich habe immer XT/SLX Kasetten gefahren und eine XTR Kette dazu. Und das hat auch immer gut lang gehalten.

VG


----------



## NUGGIZ (18. August 2011)

RaveDave schrieb:


> eigentlich immer die Kette eins besser als die Kasette. Die Kette ist ja immer das schwächste Glied bzw was als erstes verschleißt. Ich habe immer XT/SLX Kasetten gefahren und eine XTR Kette dazu. Und das hat auch immer gut lang gehalten.
> 
> VG



Bedeutet Besser = Härter? Wenn ja würde ich eher eine schlechtere/ weichere Kette nehmen und diese dann öfter tauschen. Ne neue Kette ist sicherlich billiger als ein neuer Kranz!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (19. August 2011)

Ob die XTR Kette loht? Ich fahre seit 10 Jahren XT Ketten und auch mal eine "kleinere" versucht. XT hält immer sehr gut. Die XTR ist wohl vor allem leichter.


----------



## Feddagawwl (19. August 2011)

Ich hätte eher mal eine allgemeine Frage zu den Laufrädern. Ich habe bei meinen Rädern beobachtet das diese mini mini mini mal eiern. Laufen Räder normal 100%ig ruhig oder gibt es immer ein bisschen Spiel? Bin mit meinem AM 6.0 erst 5, 6 mal gefahren :/


----------



## beetle (19. August 2011)

Definiere "mini mini mini mal"


----------



## Feddagawwl (19. August 2011)

Beim fahren merke ich eigentlich nichts. Habe mein Rad auf den Kopf gestellt und die Reifen dann ins "rollen" gebracht und über die obere Reifenkante geschaut und da sieht man das das rad nicht 100%ig ruhig läuft.


----------



## gladbacher (19. August 2011)

Allein vom reifen aus kann dieses "Eiern" schon oft auftreten, wenn's nur der reifen und nicht die Felge ist , ist alles in Ordnung !


----------



## Feddagawwl (19. August 2011)

Kann man als Laie prüfen ob es nur der Reifen oder doch die Felge ist?


----------



## gladbacher (19. August 2011)

Einfach genau auf die Felge schauen wenn du das Rad drehst, noch besser sieht man es halt wenn du den Mantel vorher abnimmst.


----------



## Pioneer-dC (19. August 2011)

Hallo!

Habe heute die XLC Pro SP-T04 Variostütze geliefert bekommen und bräuchte ein paar Tipps zur Montage am Nerve AM.

*1. Problem:* Remote links oder rechts am Lenker montieren? 
Wie ist das bei den Nerve AM Modellen mit Reverb gelöst? 
Federgabel-Lockout links und Reverb-Remote rechts? 
Oder ist das rein nach persönlicher Vorliebe?

*2. Problem:* Zugverlegung. Wiederum die Frage, wie das beim Nerve AM 8.0 und 9.0 gelöst ist. 
Laut Fotos entlang des Oberrohrs, richtig? Welche Klammern benötige ich dafür?

Bitte um Verständnis für die eventuell doofen Fragen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. August 2011)

Moin Moin, hab gestern den Rahmen meines Nerve AM in die ewigen Jagdgründe geschickt. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Crash Replacement von Canyon?
Wie lang dauert der Spaß usw. 

Gruß schbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbi (20. August 2011)

um einen baum gewickelt?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. August 2011)

Nö, Baum war keiner im Spiel. Hab mir einfach ne schei** Landung ausgesucht


----------



## Wobbi (20. August 2011)

sorry, dass ich nicht auf deine ursprüngliche frage eingehen kann (da keine ahnung^^), aber was genau ist an dem rahmen kaputtgegangen und wobei?
hat nichts mit schadenfreude oder ähnlichem zu tun!


----------



## Limes_x (20. August 2011)

hi!
Also Du brauchst 
2 Stück A1016904 Satellite-single 2,95  das Stück.
Kannst Du direkt bei Canyon bestellen.
Mit Versand waren das bei mir 11,-
Könnten die eigentlich gleich mit beilegen finde ich.

Und wo Du die montierst ist ziemlich egal, es gibt zig Varianten, ich habe sie rechts.
Grüsse
Limes


Pioneer-dC schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Habe heute die XLC Pro SP-T04 Variostütze geliefert bekommen und bräuchte ein paar Tipps zur Montage am Nerve AM.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pioneer-dC (20. August 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort!

Ein stolzer Preis für so kleine Teile, die, wie du schon sagtest, wirklich ohne Weiteres mit jedem neuen Rad mitgeliefert werden könnten...

Ist das eine Erfindung von Canyon, oder wieso kann man diese Teile nicht im Handel kaufen?


----------



## Limes_x (20. August 2011)

Ich hab sie mal da gekauft.
Sind eigentlich nix anderes als 1 Senkkopfchraube mit Sicherungslack, eine Plastikscheibe, die ich nicht verbaut habe und eine zweiteilige Schlauchklemme die wunderbar zur Senkkopfschraube passt.
LG
Limes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pioneer-dC (20. August 2011)

Sehe gerade, dass der Versand nach Österreich  12,44 kostet.

Naja, was solls... man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts 
Gleich noch ein Schaltauge mitbestellen, dann relativiert sich das Ganze ein wenig...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (21. August 2011)

Bin bei recht flotter fahrt in einem gut getarnten Graben eingerastet in dem auch noch zu allem Überfluss so ein altes kaputtes Betonrohr lag. Durch den Schlag hats halt Ober,-und Unterrohr geknickt.




Wobbi schrieb:


> sorry, dass ich nicht auf deine ursprüngliche frage eingehen kann (da keine ahnung^^), aber was genau ist an dem rahmen kaputtgegangen und wobei?
> hat nichts mit schadenfreude oder ähnlichem zu tun!


----------



## Skeletor23 (26. August 2011)

hi, kurze frage, ist der Hinterbau breit genug für nen 2.4er Fat Albert?


----------



## Freakrr (26. August 2011)

Sind doch sogar verbaut...

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2083


----------



## napstarr (26. August 2011)

HINTEN nicht!
Aber ja, der dickt Albert passt auch hinten rein.


----------



## indian66 (26. August 2011)

Passt der 2,5 er auch v+h?


----------



## Limes_x (26. August 2011)

Das wird eng!
Aber das ist auch ein AM und kein Enduro.


indian66 schrieb:


> Passt der 2,5 er auch v+h?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. August 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> *Staun*
> Ich fahre den "M" Rahmen und bin 1,84m mit 87er SL. Bei mir passts optimal. "L" wäre mir zu groß fürs Gelände, da ich dann nicht mehr sehr wendig wäre. Hinterradversetzen und Vorderrad lupfen geht mit kürzerem Radstand noch eine Spur fluffiger.
> 
> ---
> ...



Kleine Anmerkung nach 7 Wochen intensivsten Fahrens:

UNBEDINGT Schraubverbindungen überprüfen!!!...diese sind NICHT mit Schraubensicherungslack gesichert. Bei mir hat sich nach 4 Wochen eine Schraube am Hauptlager herausgelöst und wäre fast herausgefallen.

Ebenso war Schaltwerk und Schaltauge nicht fest genug bzw. hat sich gelockert. Bemerkbar gemacht hat sich das mit einem "Knarzen" gefolgt von Schaltungenauigkeit und einem erhöhten Kettenverschleiss. Ich musste Kette und Kassette austauschen. 10fach reagiert wirklich sehr sensibel auf Schaltungenauigkeiten. 9fach wäre mir im Nachhinein lieber gewesen.

Gestern der nächste Fauxpas: Die Schraubverbindungen des Hinterbaus an der Wippe waren lose. Auch hier einfach eine nackte Schraube OHNE Schraubsicherung.

Habe dann nochmal alle Schraubverbindungen am bike überprüft und die Schrauben mit dem richtigen Drehmoment festgemacht. Hier würde ich mir eine höhere Qualittätsicherung seitens Canyon wünschen. Letztendlich muss aber auch irgendwo der Preis herkommen.

Ansonsten ist das bike nachwievor spitze was Fahrverhalten angeht......kleines Manko vielleicht noch, daß der Lack zum Abplatzen neigt und es keine Farbinfo dafür von Canyon gibt.


----------



## excima (27. August 2011)

Kurze Frage am Rande: welchen Durchmesser hat die Sattelklemmung? werde mir ein AM 7.0 anschaffen und möchte keine Distanz verwenden.

Danke


----------



## zwecky (27. August 2011)

excima schrieb:


> Kurze Frage am Rande: welchen Durchmesser hat die Sattelklemmung? werde mir ein AM 7.0 anschaffen und möchte keine Distanz verwenden.
> 
> Danke


 
30,9 innen / 34,9 außen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeletor23 (28. August 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Passt der 2,5 er auch v+h?



also erstens gibt es keinen Fat Albert 2.5. und zweitens wenn ein Fat Albert 2.4 reinpasst dann stehen die Chancen gut das auch z.B. ein Maxxis Reifen in 2.5 reinpasst weil die meistens schmaler sind als Schwalbe 2.4er Reifen


----------



## sibbey (28. August 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung nach 7 Wochen intensivsten Fahrens:
> 
> UNBEDINGT Schraubverbindungen überprüfen!!!...diese sind NICHT mit Schraubensicherungslack gesichert. Bei mir hat sich nach 4 Wochen eine Schraube am Hauptlager herausgelöst und wäre fast herausgefallen.
> 
> ...




Gleiche Sache bei mir! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Unbedingt die Schrauben des Hinterbaus prüfen.
War bei mir auch ein paar Millimeter rausgewandert und haben schön mein kleines Kettenblatt etwas verschönert... grrrr.


----------



## sb_am (30. August 2011)

Hab mal ne Frage zur Stabilität des Nerve.
Bei mir aufm Hometrail gibts mehrer Kicker und ein Double, die sind jeweils ca. 1m hoch und die Landung des Double ist 2m entfernt. 
Ich würde mir das zutrauen, aber schafft das auch mein Bike. Oder nur mit extrem sauberer Fahrtechnik??


----------



## dejoule (30. August 2011)

sb_am schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage zur Stabilität des Nerve.
> Bei mir aufm Hometrail gibts mehrer Kicker und ein Double, die sind jeweils ca. 1m hoch und die Landung des Double ist 2m entfernt.
> Ich würde mir das zutrauen, aber schafft das auch mein Bike. Oder nur mit extrem sauberer Fahrtechnik??



sers, also mein nerve packt das und ich habe nicht unbedingt die beste fahrtechnik. ich fahr auch im park und nehm solche ding wie 1m drop gerne mit.

problematisch wird es hier denk ich bei einem sturz, kann mir gut vorstellen das, dass nerve da nach schlimmer aussieht als man selbst.

also vorsicht good ride


----------



## Bonvivant (30. August 2011)

Aus aktuellem Anlass will ich nochmals was dazu beitragen:
Ob DEIN Rad das übersteht? Da spielen doch mega viele Faktoren rein: Wie ist die Anfahrt (möglich), wie ist die Landung, wie ist der Untergrund, was wiegst Du, wie gut kannst Du Dich abdrücken und wie sauber kommst Du in die Landung?
Unter guten Bedingungen könnte mensch (mit hinreichend Talent) auch einen 17m weiten Double mit einem ungefederten Rad springen, wenn er dann schön im auslaufenden Hang landet...

Naja, um Dir vielleicht doch noch zu helfen: Für meine Bedingungen geht' s, ich bin auch schon mal so einen Double gesprungen (im Bikepark) und mache Drops bis 1m ins Flat.

Heute bin ich hier am Gardasee den 601er gefahren und es ging ganz gut. Ok, direttissima geht nicht, aber ich fahre ohnehin lieber naturschonend, ohne 3 cbm Stein mitzuschleifen... Ich habe die meisten Stellen auf Anhieb fahren können, der Rest lag kaum am Rad ;-) Um vielleicht ein letztes Wort über Fahrtechnik zu verlieren: Ich war schneller als drei sogenannte Freerider...die zu Anfang die Strecke noch als ihr Eigentum behandelt haben...


----------



## Bonvivant (30. August 2011)

dejoule schrieb:


> problematisch wird es hier denk ich bei einem sturz, kann mir gut vorstellen das, dass nerve da nach schlimmer aussieht als man selbst.
> 
> also vorsicht good ride



Ach: Volle Zustimmung


----------



## shorty79 (30. August 2011)

Habe eine frage
Kann man den 140mm dämpfer gegen 150mm tauschen?
Geht das technisch überhaupt?


----------



## sirios (30. August 2011)

Nein, geht nicht. Durch einen längeren Dämpfer würdest Du die Geometrie des Rades verpfuschen. Außerdem hat der Dämpfer nicht 140 mm Hub (kannste gerne nachmesse ). Die 140 mm kommen durch den Hub des Dämpfers (ich glaube 57 mm) multipliziert mit dem Übersetzungsverhältnis des Hinterbaus zu Stande.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## sb_am (31. August 2011)

@ dejaule, Bonvivant
Danke für die Antworten. Dacht mir schon dass es gehen müsste, aber eigentlich schon außerhalb der klassischen All-Mountain Definition liegt.
Ich schau mir mal auf der EUROBIKE das Strive und das Torque an, wobei ich dann die Uphill-Fähigkeiten des Nerve AM ewig vermissen werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shorty79 (31. August 2011)

Danke
Schade,dachte man kann  durch einen längern dämpfer bissl  mehr federweg bekommen.


----------



## Crewso (6. September 2011)

Muss mal kurz eine Frage loswerden was die Bremsen angeht. Wenn ich eine weile gefahren bin lässt die Bremskraft nach. Macht sich dann speziell beim Vorderrad bemerkbar das es einfach weiter läuft wenn ich Bremse. Stopie ist dann nicht wirklich möglich und steile Passagen werden dann auch etwas unangenehm wenn man eigentlich langsamer runter will 

Gibt es dazu Erfahrungen von euch? Evtl. einen Tipp womit das zusammenhängen kann? Bin technisch noch relativ unbedarft daher für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Unabhängig davon muss ich den Service von Canyon mal loben. Mir ist ein Cable Clip abhanden gekommen während einer Abfahrt. Canyon hat mir kostenfrei einige als Ersatz zugeschickt. Das nenne ich Service 

Gruß
Crewso


----------



## napstarr (6. September 2011)

Crewso schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine weile gefahren bin lässt die Bremskraft nach.



Du weisst wie man mit Scheibenbremsen bremst?
Stichwort: Intervallbremsen

Ständig gezogene Bremsen führen zu einer Überhitzung und zu abnehmender Reibung, deswegen nicht ständig den Hebel durchziehen sondern mal die Bremse öffnen damit die Scheibe abkühlen kann.


----------



## Crewso (6. September 2011)

Keine Angst, ich weiß wie die Bremse funktioniert.
Ich frag mich halt nur ob das einen technischen Hintergrund hat an dem ich ansetzen könnte. Wenn nicht wird es sicherlich fahrtechnische Gründe geben


----------



## Wassertrinker (7. September 2011)

napstarr schrieb:


> Du weisst wie man mit Scheibenbremsen bremst?
> Stichwort: Intervallbremsen
> 
> Ständig gezogene Bremsen führen zu einer Überhitzung und zu abnehmender Reibung, deswegen nicht ständig den Hebel durchziehen sondern mal die Bremse öffnen damit die Scheibe abkühlen kann.



Sollte eine moderne Bremsanlage aber Mittelgebirge nicht abkönnen?


----------



## Wobbi (7. September 2011)

weiss jemand das gewicht des dt swiss am1800er laufradsatz? 1.950gramm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (7. September 2011)

bei DT Swiss steht die Zahl doch für das Gewicht, oder?
Müssten also (nach den schweizer Waagen) ca. 1800 gramm pro Laufrad sein...


----------



## mohlo (7. September 2011)

Wohl eher 1.800g für beide Laufräder.


----------



## wildkater (7. September 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> Wohl eher 1.800g für beide Laufräder.



yep. 
Pro Laufrad*SATZ*


----------



## Bonvivant (7. September 2011)

Weder noch.
Angegeben ist er auf der Canyon HP mit 1930g. Über die Bezeichnung der LR ist letztes Jahr auch schon gestritten worden. Wenn die also mit 1930g angegeben sind, werden sie wohl eher in Richtung 2000g wiegen?! ;-)
Aber Deine Frage kann ich auch nicht genau beantworten...




Crewso schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine weile gefahren bin lässt die Bremskraft nach.



Kannst Du den Hebel denn durchziehen? Wie viel Leerweg hast Du?
Hast Du die Bremse eingebremst? Evt. verglast sie sonst, insbesondere bei Dauerbremsung, bevor sie überhaupt "scharf" wird.
Welche Bremse hast Du denn? Hab meine Elixir vor ein paar Wochen entlüftet und da war mehr Luft als Bremsflüssigkeit...jetzt ist es besser, aber der Leerweg lässt sich nicht auf meine Vorstellung reduzieren...ist aber ein bekanntes Phänomen. Leider.


----------



## mohlo (8. September 2011)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Weder noch.
> Angegeben ist er auf der Canyon HP mit 1930g. Über die Bezeichnung der LR ist letztes Jahr auch schon gestritten worden. Wenn die also mit 1930g angegeben sind, werden sie wohl eher in Richtung 2000g wiegen?!



Das mag sein, aber der AM 1800 LRS ist eine Sonderanfertigung von DT Swiss für Canyon, der auf dem M 1800 basiert. Wesentlicher Unterschied: Beim AM 1800 ist ein Sperrklinkenfreilauf verbaut. Ich vermute, dass die Gewischtsangabe 1930g für "inkl. Schnellspanner (VR + HR)" gilt. DT Swiss gibt scheinbar seine Gewichtsangaben immer ohne Schnellspanner/Steckachse an. Somit sollte man unter die besagten 1900g kommen und dann wird der Name immer abgerundet (1899g = AM 1800).


----------



## Crewso (8. September 2011)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Kannst Du den Hebel denn durchziehen? Wie viel Leerweg hast Du?
> Hast Du die Bremse eingebremst? Evt. verglast sie sonst, insbesondere bei Dauerbremsung, bevor sie überhaupt "scharf" wird.
> Welche Bremse hast Du denn? Hab meine Elixir vor ein paar Wochen entlüftet und da war mehr Luft als Bremsflüssigkeit...jetzt ist es besser, aber der Leerweg lässt sich nicht auf meine Vorstellung reduzieren...ist aber ein bekanntes Phänomen. Leider.



Hab die Avid Elixir 3 dran. Also Standard bei dem AM 5.0. Den Leerweg müsstest du mir kurz erläutern. Zwischen gezogenem Hebel und Lenker sind auf jeden Fall gute 3cm bis ich den Maximaldruck an der Bremse anliegen habe. Eingebremst ist sie auch. Das Ding ist halt das zu Fahrtbeginn (oder nach einer längeren Pause) die Bremskraft wieder voll da ist. Da kann ich im Stand mit angezogener Bremse kein drehen des Reifens erzeugen. Nach einer gewissen Fahrtzeit kann ich das nämlich trotz angezogener Bremse relativ problemlos. Die Inspektion ist noch garnicht so lange her. Sollte ich die Bremsen trotzdem mal entlüften?

Danke Dir schonmal für deine Hilfe!


----------



## Bonvivant (9. September 2011)

Zum AM1800 LRS: VR 862g, HR, 1059g: VR+HR=1921g

@Crewso:
Leerweg ist der Weg, den Du den Hebel ziehst, bevor die Beläge packen. Ehrlich gesagt kann ich Dir keine (Fern-) Diagnose stellen, finde es ein ungewöhnliches Phänomen. Vielleicht fragst Du mal in einem Spezi-Fred?
Was Du auf die schnelle noch machen könntest: Ein bisschen Bremsflüssigkeit auf die Bremskolben, falls sie nicht ganz raus kommen (also nicht genug Druck aufbauen können). Oder mea ultima ratio: Bremse entlüften und vor allem Bremsflüssigkeit nachfüllen.
Aber versprechen kann ich da nix, jetzt weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter.

Gruß


----------



## Crewso (9. September 2011)

Ok, werde am Wochenende mal gucken was ich da machen kann. Danke Dir auf jeden Fall für deine Hinweise!!! 

Gruß
Crewso


----------



## Feddagawwl (9. September 2011)

Mal eine Frage bezüglich des Schnellspanners für das/die Laufrad/Laufräder.
Sollte man die Schnellspanner so zuklatschen das man sie gerade so zubekommt oder
doch eher das Gewinde gemütlich zudrehen damit man leicht aber NICHT locker den Schnellspanner spannen kann.

Bisschen verwirrend ... ich weiß. Lange rede, kurzer Sinn. Lieber zu fest oder kann man sich was kaputt machen?


----------



## xXJojoXx (9. September 2011)

Noch ne Frage zu den Schnellspannern: Sind hinten diese DT-Swiss Spanner mit dem roten Knopf montiert, wenn ja wie funktioniert das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wassertrinker (11. September 2011)

Nach zu kommt ab! Auch beim Schnellspanner.
Die von DT haben nix gemein mit einem normalen Schnellspanner. Ist ehr ein Hebel der entweder die Mutter mitdreht oder auch frei drehbar ist.


----------



## dj_holgie (16. September 2011)

Hab mal ne Frage und wollte jetzt nicht alle 49 Seiten durchlesen. Hat jemand den LRS Tubeless gemacht? Hat da jemand erfahrung mit? Dachte an das Stan Tubeless Kit


----------



## napstarr (16. September 2011)

den AM1800 ?
Ja, ich.

Mit Stan's Kit (Standard).
Funktioniert wunderbar.

Kleiner Tipp am Rande: man kann einen Thread auch durchsuchen!


----------



## dj_holgie (16. September 2011)

Jaa ich weiß aber nix gefunden 

OK, danke. Wie hast du das gemacht? Wie in dem Video vom Stans? Werde ich mir auch bestellen..


----------



## LANDOs (16. September 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> nimm das XC,
> da hast du mehr spaß mit. Das AM fährt sich im Uphill wie ne Gummikuh und du mußt die Gabel laufend absenken damit das Vorderrad nicht steigt.
> 
> Ich hatte anfangs auch das XC, aber nach einem Technik Kurs hat mir der Federweg dann nicht mehr gereicht und ich hab das XC gegen ein AM getauscht. War dann aber doch irgentwie entäuscht davon.
> ...




Was wird denn bei Toxoholic genau gemacht und lohnt sich der Umbau?


----------



## sugarbiker (17. September 2011)

bei anderen Service WerkstÃ¤tten kannst du das "umbauen" des DÃ¤mpfers preiswerter haben.

Habe fÃ¼r unter 50â¬ mein DÃ¤mpfer bei flatout suspension warten und gleichzeitig Pro Pedal verstÃ¤rken lassen - perfekt.


----------



## LANDOs (17. September 2011)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> bei anderen Service Werkstätten kannst du das "umbauen" des Dämpfers preiswerter haben.
> 
> Habe für unter *50 mein Dämpfer bei flatout suspension warten und gleichzeitig Pro Pedal verstärken lassen - perfekt*.




Hi

ich wohne ca. 20 Minuten von Flat-Out Suspension entfernt. Die haben aber auf Ihrer Homepage folgendes stehen:

*"Bei Fox Dämpfern, dürfen wir Euch leider  nur einen Luftkammer Service anbieten. 
Bitte beachtet dies!
Gerne übernehmen wir aber die Kommunikation mit FOX für euch. Solltet ihr einen Dämpfer 
gewartet oder repariert haben wollen, sendet ihn uns bitte mit unserem ausgefüllten 
Kundenformular, sowie einer Rechnung über den Dämpfer zu."


Gruß
 *


----------



## sugarbiker (17. September 2011)

und ? du weist wie ein Dämpfer aufgebaut ist ? für Pro Pedal Änderung brauchst du nicht toxoholic

einfach mal bei flatout suspension anrufen oder per email Kontakt aufnehmen.....


----------



## napstarr (18. September 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Jaa ich weiß aber nix gefunden
> 
> OK, danke. Wie hast du das gemacht? Wie in dem Video vom Stans? Werde ich mir auch bestellen..



Jap, nach Videoanleitung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entsch (18. September 2011)

Nabend zusammen,
würd mir gerne demnächst n Bashguard und eine Kettenführung ans AM 7.0 bauen. Leider bin ich mir nicht sicher, welche sich da, außer die von Canyon, am besten eignen. Hättet ihr da einige Vorschläge?
Danke schonmal


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. September 2011)

Ich hab die Kettenführung von Bionicons seit ein paar Tagen montiert und find sie echt ok. Kostet 39 und wiegt 10gr. 
Funktioniert bisher super. Bashguard is auch bestellt, ich weiss aber grad nimmer welcher. 

Gruss



entsch schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> würd mir gerne demnächst n Bashguard und eine Kettenführung ans AM 7.0 bauen. Leider bin ich mir nicht sicher, welche sich da, außer die von Canyon, am besten eignen. Hättet ihr da einige Vorschläge?
> Danke schonmal


----------



## entsch (19. September 2011)

schbiker schrieb:


> Ich hab die Kettenführung von Bionicons seit ein paar Tagen montiert und find sie echt ok. Kostet 39 und wiegt 10gr.
> Funktioniert bisher super. Bashguard is auch bestellt, ich weiss aber grad nimmer welcher.
> 
> Gruss




Cool, danke schonmal Werd ich mir mal anschauen. Und auf was muss man beim Bashguard achten, damit´s auch passt?


----------



## entsch (19. September 2011)

Ach, nochmal eine Frage Hat jmd. Erfahrungen mit der Dreist von G-Junkies und weiß, ob und wie gut diese funktioniert? Momentan finde ich die Dreist am ansprechendsten.


----------



## shorty79 (19. September 2011)

Habe eine frage
Mir ist meine kette gerissen und habe sie wärend der tour nur notdürftig zusammengenietet.jetzt habe ich mir eine neue gekauft und weiss nicht wieviel glieder die alte hatte.
kann mir da wer helfen.
Es handelt sich ums nerve am6,also komplett sram x9.
Danke.


----------



## dj_holgie (19. September 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braunbaer (20. September 2011)

shorty79 schrieb:


> Mir ist meine kette gerissen und habe sie wärend der tour nur notdürftig zusammengenietet.jetzt habe ich mir eine neue gekauft und weiss nicht wieviel glieder die alte hatte



Vermutlich hast Du auf der Tour 2 Glieder abgetrennt. Du legst also die neue Kette neben die alte und trennst die neue Kette so, dass sie 2 Glieder länger ist als die alte - fertig  Anzahl der Glieder kann evtl. vom Radstand abhängen, daher würde ich das so machen wie beschrieben


----------



## shorty79 (20. September 2011)

Danke fùr die antwort.hat sich schon erledigt.die kette hat 114 glieder.musste die neue also nicht kürzen.es funkt wieder alles prima.


----------



## beetle (2. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich wo Anzugsmomente für die Schrauben der Gelenke am Rahmen? Die Schraube am Hauptgelenk ist mir neulich fast abgefallen. Würde die gerne mal wieder mit dem richtigen Moment festziehen.

Alternativ frage ich mal nächste Woche beim Hersteller nach.


----------



## Bonvivant (2. Oktober 2011)

@beetle

Ich weiß es nicht und hatte nach Erhalt des Rades im Januar 2011 (habe ohnehin alle Drehmomente und die Montage überprüft-war aber auch alles i.O.) schon mal angefragt und dann noch mal im Mai 2011. Leider beide Male keine Antwort bekommen... Aber es ist ja nach wie vor auch da alles gut bei mir.

*Langer Text, die Moral von der Geschicht: Poste bitte hier, sobald Du' s weißt.*


----------



## ijohn (2. Oktober 2011)

fährt hier eigentlich einer ne 160er gabel im nerve am?
gruß


----------



## Limes_x (2. Oktober 2011)

Was ist denn ne 160er Gabel?
160mm Federweg? Am 2011 Modell?
Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.


ijohn schrieb:


> fährt hier eigentlich einer ne 160er gabel im nerve am?
> gruß


----------



## ijohn (2. Oktober 2011)

ja meine damit 160mm  federweg. würd mich nurmal interessieren inwiefern sich dadurch die fahreigenschaften verändern


----------



## Wobbi (3. Oktober 2011)

was soll sich bei +10mm gross ändern? das tretlager kommt geringfügig höher und damit verbunden sind die typischen vor- und nachteile. falls man das bei 10mm überhaupt merkt..


----------



## Wassertrinker (3. Oktober 2011)

beetle schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich wo Anzugsmomente für die Schrauben der Gelenke am Rahmen? Die Schraube am Hauptgelenk ist mir neulich fast abgefallen. Würde die gerne mal wieder mit dem richtigen Moment festziehen.
> 
> Alternativ frage ich mal nächste Woche beim Hersteller nach.



Selbiges ist mir auch passiert!
Da ich das Rad eh in die Canyoninspektion geben wollte, habe ich die Schrauben nur nach Gefühl festgezogen und ich konnte die Tour zu Ende fahren. 
Bei Canyon habe ich das angesprochen und die sagten, die Schrauben bräuchten Locetite. Nach der Inspektion halten sie nun!

Zudem kam mir zu Ohren, dass das ein typischer Canyonfehler sei, weil die evtl. den Loctite vergessen. 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Schrauben nur mit dem richtigen Moment andrehen bringt nix.


----------



## Freizeit (3. Oktober 2011)

Wassertrinker schrieb:


> Selbiges ist mir auch passiert!
> Da ich das Rad eh in die Canyoninspektion geben wollte, habe ich die Schrauben nur nach Gefühl festgezogen und ich konnte die Tour zu Ende fahren.
> Bei Canyon habe ich das angesprochen und die sagten, die Schrauben bräuchten Locetite. Nach der Inspektion halten sie nun!
> 
> ...



um welche Schraube handelt es sich denn genau und betrifft das jedes 2011 AM ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibbey (3. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir war es die Schraube hinter der Kurbel (unterste Schraube am Gelenk). Diese war gewandert und hat mein Kettenblatt verschönert...


----------



## Wassertrinker (4. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir war es die Schraube, die die Hinterbauschwinge an der Sitzrohrstrebe fixiert. 
KA ob es alle AM-Modelle betrifft.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (7. Oktober 2011)

Jo hab die Anzugsmomente hier vorliegen. Brauchst du sie noch?



beetle schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich wo Anzugsmomente für die Schrauben der Gelenke am Rahmen? Die Schraube am Hauptgelenk ist mir neulich fast abgefallen. Würde die gerne mal wieder mit dem richtigen Moment festziehen.
> 
> Alternativ frage ich mal nächste Woche beim Hersteller nach.


----------



## sb_am (7. Oktober 2011)

schbiker schrieb:


> Jo hab die Anzugsmomente hier vorliegen. Brauchst du sie noch?


 
Ich könnte sie auch brauchen, kannst du sie nicht einfach hier reinstellen??


----------



## quax01 (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe seit Freitag ein AM8.0.



Die Freude war zunächst groß, hat aber nicht allzu lange angehalten. Ich habe recht schnell gemerk, dass der Umwerfer etwas justiert werden muss, da die Kette u.a. bei großem Blatt und kleinstem Ritzel am aüßeren Blech schleift. Während der ersten Fahrt hatte ich keine Lust dazu und habe somit diese und andere Übersetzungen gemieden.

Das Einstellen an sich wäre normalerweise kein Problem, aber das ist in diesem Fall nicht möglich, seht selbst:



Da ich am Umwerfer keine Verformungen feststellen kann bleibt nur noch eine Möglichkeit übrig. Anscheinend sind die Befestigungspunkte, an denen der Umwerfer an den Rahmen geschraubt wird, falsch an den Rahmen geschweißt. Dies führt dann dazu, dass der Umwerfer schief ist und somit nicht parallel zum Zahnkranz ausgerichtet werden kann.

Nur gut, dass die Wettervorhersage nicht so optimal ist, sonst würde ich hier die Wände hochlaufen. So habe ich mich bei Canyon gemeldet und warte. Ich muss mich aber sicher noch bis Montag gedulden, da noch bis morgen die Inventur läuft.

Gruß
Quax01


----------



## indian66 (7. Oktober 2011)

Puh, das sieht ja mal richtig schief aus,
Dass die sowas ausliefern. 
Bei mir ist der Umwerfer auch etwas schief, aber lange nicht so extrem. 
Berichte mal wie es weitergeht.


----------



## tr4d3r (8. Oktober 2011)

ich selber habe auch ein Nerve 8.0. Hatte auch das Problem mit dem schiefen Umwerfer. Habe es vorsichtig mit einem langen Schraubenzieher gerade gebogen. Wollte nicht ganze 3 Wochen auf mein Bike verzichten ! Ist jetzt schon ein paar Monate her und hat seitdem nichts mehr gebraucht.

Gruss


----------



## quax01 (8. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

da habe ich andere Ansprüche an ein Rad, dessen Preis die 2000er Marke locker durchbrochen hat. Da muss alles passen. Da gehe ich bestimmt nicht hin und verbiege ein Teil, was eigentlich i.O. ist. Da würde ich mich bei jedem Schaltvorgang nur darüber ärgern, dass jetzt etwas verbogen ist. 
Wo ist denn bei Dir die Grenze? Würdest Du auch die Achse des Hinterrades verbiegen, wenn die Ausfallenden nicht richtig ausgerichtet wären?

Gruß
Quax01


----------



## LANDOs (9. Oktober 2011)

Hi

Ich glaube, es hängt auch immer davon ab, was man sich selber traut zu machen und wie wichtig einem das perfekte Bike ist.
Habe letztens noch jemanden am Bikepark Winterberg gesehen, der wirklich vor dem Fahren mit einem AM 7.0 dieses penibel geputzt hat. Am Nachmittag habe ich dann mit einem gebrochenen Rahmen und hängenden Kopf zum Auto gehen sehen. Sauber war der Rahmen dann auch nicht meh.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoAusE (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, ich hab mal eine Frage bezüglich eines Vorbaus. Hab ein Am6 und wollte einfach mal nen kürzeren Vorbau testen. Hab mir einen Truvativ Husselfelt bestellt und ich hab den jetzt hier. Allerdings stehen keine Anzugsmomente auf dem Teil. Weiß jemand wie fest ich den anziehen muss, ohne das er sich löst oder ich was kaputt mache? 
Danke schonmal!


----------



## LANDOs (9. Oktober 2011)

Der normale Vorbau ist beim AM 6 ja  nur 75 mm. Der Truvativ Husselfelt gibt es in 40 und 60 mm. Jedoch hat dieser keinerlei Steigung. Das bedeutet der Lenker wird näher aber dafür tiefer sein. Folge wird sein: Man sitzt sehr gedrungen und nicht mehr so gestreckt.

20 Nm Drehmoment ist korrekt


----------



## Jack the Ripper (9. Oktober 2011)

@quax01: Ich hab mir das Bike auch grad gekauft und das gleiche Problem. Warte auf deine/die Antwort von Canyon.


----------



## tr4d3r (9. Oktober 2011)

> Hallo,
> 
> da habe ich andere Ansprüche an ein Rad, dessen Preis die 2000er Marke  locker durchbrochen hat. Da muss alles passen. Da gehe ich bestimmt  nicht hin und verbiege ein Teil, was eigentlich i.O. ist. Da würde ich  mich bei jedem Schaltvorgang nur darüber ärgern, dass jetzt etwas  verbogen ist.
> Wo ist denn bei Dir die Grenze? Würdest Du auch die Achse des  Hinterrades verbiegen, wenn die Ausfallenden nicht richtig ausgerichtet  wären?
> ...



Ja im Prinzip gebe ich dir Recht. Eigentlich sollte bei dem Preisniveau schon sichergestellt sein das alles tip top funktioniert ! 
Aber ich habe auch bei Canyon angerufen und denen das Problem geschildert. Die meinten auch ich solle es doch einschicken. Hatte aber absolut keine Lust in der Hauptsaison 3 Wochen+ auf mein Bike zu verzichten... und keiner weiß ob sie wirklich den Umwerfer austauschen oder es auch "nur" gerade biegen ! Mehr bleibt ja bei dieser Befestigunsmethode nicht übrig. Wie gesagt wenn man das mit viel Feingefühl macht bekommt man das sehr gerade hin und jetzt ist ja auch nichts mehr verbogen . 
Nein, den Rahmen würde ich ohne entsprechendes Werkzeug nicht biegen . Da muss dann doch die Gewährleistung in Anspruch nehmen !

Gruss


----------



## MoAusE (9. Oktober 2011)

Schonmal danke an LANDOs.
Mein Vorbau ist 100mm und ich will den kürzeren auch nur mal ausprobieren.
Sind die 20Nm für Lenkerklemmung und Gabelschaft gleich?


----------



## Wobbi (9. Oktober 2011)

MoAusE schrieb:


> Schonmal danke an LANDOs.
> Mein Vorbau ist 100mm und ich will den kürzeren auch nur mal ausprobieren.
> Sind die 20Nm für Lenkerklemmung und Gabelschaft gleich?



hussefeltvorbau im bereich lenker (abhängig des lenkers. ggf. weniger): max 6,8nm / im bereich gabelschaft: max. 9,0nm

alles andere ist falsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stance53 (9. Oktober 2011)

stimmt,20nm ist zuviel.
der kurze vorbau wird dir spass machen,fahre den gleichen jetzt auf meinem,das rad ist deutlich agiler zu fahren.


----------



## MoAusE (9. Oktober 2011)

Dann werde ich die letzten Werte mal ausprobieren. 20Nm hatt sich auch echt viel angehört und wie man ja weiß, kommt nach fest ab und nach ab Ärger und Ärger kann ich nicht gebrauchen!


----------



## biker1200 (10. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

kann ich eigentlich bedenkenlos 2,25 Schluffen auf den AM-Felgen montieren?


----------



## Wobbi (10. Oktober 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kann ich eigentlich bedenkenlos 2,25 Schluffen auf den AM-Felgen montieren?



ja, aber welche bedenken sollte es geben?


----------



## biker1200 (11. Oktober 2011)

Dankeschön   da ich mich nicht auskenne, hätte es ja sein können, dass das wegen der "Felgenbreite" zu Problemen führen kann.

Hoffe das Teil rollt dann etwas besser, als mit den dicken 2.4 Pellen.


----------



## indian66 (11. Oktober 2011)

Nicht die Breite macht's, sondern das Profil.


----------



## biker1200 (11. Oktober 2011)

Mh, 

wollte eigentlich
1)
 2.25 NobbyNick drauf packen, vorne u hinten.
Würde das denn nichts bringen, da hinten ja schon ein NobbyNick drauf ist?
oder:
2) Hinten NN ind 2.25 und vorne Fat Albert in 2.25

Alternativ, aber echt ungerne:
3) Vorne NN 2.25 hinten Racing Ralph in 2.25

Ich will ja kein XC draus machen, nur ein wenig den Rollwiederstand verringern, da, wenn ich mich auf das XC meiner Süßen setzte, hat das extrem mehr Vortrieb als das AM ... habe es in meiner unwissenheit auf die Reifenbreite geschoben.

...was würdet Ihr empfehlen, um das AM etwas spritziger und uphill fähiger zu machen? Ist das mit den Reifen der falsche Ansatz?

Würde mich über ein paar Tips von Euch freuen


----------



## cpprelude (11. Oktober 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> Mh,
> 
> wollte eigentlich
> 1)
> ...


 
Wie oben schon genannt, es kommt auf's Profil an. Ein Am kann man auch nicht mit einem XC vergleichen (schon garnicht mit einem Hardtail XC, ist das der fall, fährt deine Freundin ein HT?).

Der Vortriebsvorteil entsteht nicht durch die schmaleren Reifen, sondern es ist konstruktionbedingt, ein XC-Bike ist auf vortrieb getrimmt nicht nur weil der Federweg max 120 mm beträgt sondern es hat auch was mit der Rahmenkonstruktion zu tun Sitzwinkel, Lenkwinkel etc. Die Sitzposition auf einem XC-Bike ist dafür alles andere als komfortabel.

Das heisst wenn ein Bike eine Komfortable Sitzposition hat bekommt man natürlich kein druck auf die Pedalen.
Die meiste Energie geht auch natürlich bei den langen Federwegen von 140/150 mm verloren, je steifer der Rahmen desto mehr Vortrieb wird erzielt.
Also um das Bike spritziger zu machen musst du ein anderes Profil wählen, aber wenn der Rollwiederstand veringert wird, verschlechtert sich das Fahrverhalten in den Uphills, weil Grip und wenig Rollwiederstand zwei gegensätzliche sachen sind. 

Gruß.

Edit: hatte seine Frage fallsch verstanden, ich dachte er will den Rollwiederstand verringern und gleichzeitig das downhillverhalten verbessern. Zur besseren verständigung habe ich Frage und Antwort rot Markiert.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. Oktober 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> ...
> Die meiste Energie geht auch natürlich bei den langen Federwegen von 140/150 mm verloren, je steifer der Rahmen desto mehr Vortrieb wird erzielt.
> 
> Gruß.



Einschränkung: Die Gabeln vom AM lassen sich auf 120mm absenken und locken....den Dämpfer kann man auch mit Propedal fahren, dann fällts nicht mehr sonderlich auf und die Geo ist ähnlich dem Nerve XC (welches ich einige Jahre gefahren habe) = guter Vortrieb. Wenn man die Geo von Nerve XC und AM vergleicht, wird man keine signifikanten Unterschiede feststellen. Der Rahmen vom AM ist lediglich etwas "verstärkt" und damit schwerer.
____

@biker1200...Den Vortrieb auf meinem AM habe ich mit leichten und stabilen Laufrädern optimiert und einem schnellen Hinterreifen ala Michelin Willdgripr. Leichtlauf kann man zusätzlich auch mit "stans tubeless" verbessern. So mach ichs.


----------



## cpprelude (11. Oktober 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> EinschrÃ¤nkung: Die Gabeln vom AM lassen sich auf 120mm absenken und locken


 
Ja stimmt, das wusste ich auch hab nur nicht dran gedacht.

@All: Nerve AM 6.0 oder fÃ¼r 250â¬ mehr das 7.0?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (11. Oktober 2011)

Welches Dämpfer Tune up hat das AM 8.0 oder 9.0 2011 RH XL?


----------



## biker1200 (11. Oktober 2011)

Nerve XC .. kein HT  
Dickes Danke für Deine Infos, die auch alle logisch klingen  

Also schließe ich daraus "lebe damit und maule nicht rum ;-)" Trainiere mehr dann rollt es auch besser? 

Also ist der Gedanke, mein AM durch andere Reifen etwas Antritts stärker zu machen und kraftsparender im uphill, grundsätzlich der falsche, wenn ich das richtig interpretiere ???? meno ... und ich dacht "machst de mal eben" war wohl nix . Umbauen wollte ich mein AM dann doch nicht, weil "runter" ist das echt mein Traumbike


----------



## biker1200 (11. Oktober 2011)

@sven .. gerade erst gelesen ... danke .. .also doch nicht gaaanz hoffnungslos  *freu*


----------



## LANDOs (11. Oktober 2011)

stance53 schrieb:


> stimmt,20nm ist zuviel.
> der kurze vorbau wird dir spass machen,fahre den gleichen jetzt auf meinem,das rad ist deutlich agiler zu fahren.



Hi

jetzt haben wir auf unsere Canyon AM 6.0 auch den Truvativ Husselfelt in 40 mm gemacht. Der Vorbau hat 19.80 Euro gekostet. 
Wie super ist denn der Vorbau!!! Man hat das Gefühl, als wenn man die Gabel direkt in der Hand hat. Einfach Hammer.


----------



## cpprelude (11. Oktober 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> @All: Nerve AM 6.0 oder fÃ¼r 250â¬ mehr das 7.0?


 
Hat sich erledigt, jetzt betrÃ¤gt der Preisunterschied zwischen 6.0 und 7.0 300 â¬ hab gerade erst die 2012er Modelle gesehen.

Das 6.0 gibt's leider nicht mehr in GrÃ¼n hatte das sehr schick gefunden
auser die weisse Kurbel und das Schaltwerk.
GrÃ¼n gibt es jetzt ab 7.0 Sieht'n tick besser aus als das Ã¤ltere Modell in GrÃ¼n.

DafÃ¼r gefÃ¤llt mir das Schwarz/weiss nicht so.


----------



## beetle (14. Oktober 2011)

Wegen den Drehmomenten...

Alle M8 Schreuben mit 16Nm, M6 mit 9-10 Nm und das Hauptlager am Tretlager mit 22-25Nm.


----------



## Luzu (14. Oktober 2011)

Bin jetzt auch auf meinem neuen Nerve unterwegs.

Bin super glücklich damit, schade nur, dass beide Bremsen erst nach Entlüftung optimal funktioniert haben...


----------



## napstarr (14. Oktober 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> 2) Hinten NN ind 2.25 und vorne Fat Albert in 2.25



Diese Kombi war für mich auch die ERSTE Ablöse der beiden 2,4er.
Rollwiderstand - auf Asphalt - ist damit deutlich besser!

Aber die 2,25er beschneiden den Einsatzbereich des AM schon drastisch.
Habe dann auf Fat Albert 2,4 vorne / Conti MK II 2,4 hinten gewechselt - viel besser!

Und mittlerweile ist vorne eine Rubber Queen drauf und hinten weiter der Mountain King II.
Rollwiderstand ist ähnlich - wenn nicht fast besser als mit dem schmalen NN hinten, Grip ist aber um Welten besser!

So ganz nebenbei: ich werde nie wieder Schwalbe fahrnen, Conti rockt!


----------



## quax01 (15. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Jack,



Jack the Ripper schrieb:


> ... das gleiche Problem. Warte auf deine/die Antwort von Canyon.



ich werde mein Nerve Ende Oktober zur Fehlerbehebung abgeben, wobei ich bis zur Rückkehr noch 'etwas' Geduld haben muss.
Mal sehen, was gemacht wird.

Übrigens, wenn ich auf dem Rad sitze, also bei ca. 20% Sag, schleift die Kette schon auf dem mittleren Zahnkranz und 5. Ritzel am inneren Leitblech des Umwerfers.

Gruß
Quax01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1200 (15. Oktober 2011)

napstarr schrieb:


> Und mittlerweile ist vorne eine Rubber Queen drauf und hinten weiter der Mountain King II.




Dankeschön  .... beide in 2.4 ?


----------



## beetle (15. Oktober 2011)

Vorne Muddy Mary 2.35 und hinten Fat Albert 2.4 ist auch klasse.


----------



## napstarr (15. Oktober 2011)

Nee, die RQ in 2,2 - ist ziemlich genauso breit wie der MK in 2,4, ~ 60 mm. Das schöne an den Contis ist, dass sie sehr hoch sind, Durchschläge sind damit kaum möglich. 

Muddy Mary und Fat Albert - auf'm Torque sicher klasse, aber fürs AM meiner Meinung nach too much. Der Albert in 2,4 rollt halt schon wie ein Sack Steine.


----------



## beetle (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde es super. Die Marie hatte ich eigentlich nur mal zum Probieren gekauft, weil ich die gerade günstig bekam. Fand es dann so toll, dass ich in der Konfiguration 600km, 19000hm über die Alpen gefahren bin. Rollt halt aber auch nicht so gut... Dafür rockt es aber um so mehr den Berg runter.


----------



## sugarbiker (16. Oktober 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> Mh,
> 
> wollte eigentlich
> 1)
> ...



Habe mir einen zweiten Laufradsatz gegönnt, damit kann man mal experimentieren - habe da immer Sommer folgende Kombi drauf: v Rocket Ron 2,4; h RaceKing Supersonic 2,2 : enorme Vortrieb aber Pannenschutz, bergab etc grenzgängig., im Winter warten dann die Spikereifen auf Einsatz


----------



## stulle2.0 (16. Oktober 2011)

hat jemand von euch seine dt swiss am 1800 schonmal auf tubeless umgerüstet ?
wenn ja, welches tubless kit habt ihr verwendet ?
musste man die Ventilbohrung "aufbohren" (hab ich im mountainbike-magazin gelesen...wird aber je nach Ventil nicht bei jedem kit notwendig sein oder ?) ?
welche Breite habt ihr genommen ?

danke für die Ratschläge und Erfahrungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ducatisepp (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen , habe ein AM 2011 9.0 SL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in der Größe S , bin ca 162 cm  und möchte den Vorbau  von 75 mm auf 60 mm umbauen . Was würdet ihr für eine Vorbaulänge nehmen und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht ? S und M Rahmen haben die gleiche Vorbaulänge ( 75 mm ).


----------



## Bonvivant (16. Oktober 2011)

Ducatisepp schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr für eine Vorbaulänge nehmen und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht ?.



Kommt drauf an, was Du fahren möchtest. CC, dann länger, eher abwärts, dann kürzer. Ich bin 1.68m und hab auch beim Nerve AM in Größe S von 75mm auf 60mm gewechselt. Schon das bisschen ist ein deutlich bemerkbarer Unterschied, mehr würde ich nicht mehr wollen, eher weniger 

Also 60mm auf jeden Fall, weniger bedeutet eine Sitzposition mit weniger Druck auf dem Pedal. Nach Deinem Ermessen. Wollte nur hervor heben, dass mensch jeden mm merkt


----------



## Tshikey (16. Oktober 2011)

> Was würdet ihr für eine Vorbaulänge nehmen und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht


hallo,

vorab: ich bin 1,70m groß, habe eine schrittlänge von 80cm und fahre ein 2011-er am 8.0 in größe s.

den vorbau habe ich auf 70mm mit 35° steigung gewechselt, dadurch kommt der lenker ca. 2cm höher u. knapp 1,5 cm näher (kürzer) zum steuerkopf, könnte daher deinem gewünschten 60mm vom fahrverhalten recht nahe kommen.

was sich nun wie geändert hat:
ich sitzte aufrechter, schön entspannt und viel mehr "mittig" im rad, habe das gefühl, fast 1 zu 1 auf die gabel zu wirken. das fahrverhalten wird noch direkter, verspielter, ich kann besser balancieren (trackstand, kleine kreise fahren etc.) auch das vorderrad leichter anheben..... insgesamt entspricht die sitzposition nun vielmehr dem was ich unter einem am verstehe und auch besser zur reifenpaarung passt als die fast cc-mäßige haltung vorher. steil bergab habe ich nun endlich die gewünschte kontrolle u. kann mit dem hintern fast bis aufs hinterrad runter und immer noch zielsicher die richtung ändern, falls ich abdrifte. vorher war das alles etwas "schwammig" und mehr "gut glück" als beherrschung.

nicht ganz so toll: die aufrechtere sitzposition nimmt etwas druck vom vorderrad, dadurch wird's steil bergauf etwas kniffeliger, muss die arme mehr anbeugen u. mich richtung lenker ziehen, das vorderrad steigt (stieg!) schneller. beim starken bremsen muss ich mich etwas mehr am lenker abstützen, um nicht ungewollt über diesen den abgang zu machen, der nose-wheely funzt dafür aber bedeutend leichter!



daher habe ich dann auch gleich den sattel knapp 5mm nach vorne verschoben, (knie-pedalachse passt noch gut!) bergauf geht's nun wieder so gut wie vorher, beim bremsen muss ich mich aber halt noch etwas mehr abstützen bzw. mit dem allerwertesten etwas nach hinten rutschen. macht mir aber nichts aus, ich wollte ja ganz bewußt das am und damit ein rad zum "spielen"!

im wiegetritt und vor allem bei blockierter gabel musste ich anfangs echt aufpassen. durch das direktere fahrverhalten besteht da schon vermehrt gefahr den lenker und damit das ganze rad  zu weit gen boden zu drücken! hier muss ich nun auch mehr mit der hüfte nach hinten gehen, dank reverb senke ich aber den sattel ab u. habe genügend platz.

fazit: der vorbau bleibt, vielleicht finde ich noch einen der nicht gar so downhillmäßig wirkt u. auch etwas leichter ist (ca. 180g, abr-wally, ca.23 öchse in der bucht)

euch allen viel spaß mit euren nervigen am's!
tshikey


----------



## pionier1981 (17. Oktober 2011)

Tubless würde mich auch reizen...hat jemand Erfahrungen damit ???


----------



## indian66 (18. Oktober 2011)

Hat Jemand hier schon den Federweg hinten durch einen anderen Dämpfer verlängert?
Mir schweben 160mm mit Stahlfeder vor.


----------



## napstarr (18. Oktober 2011)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> Habe mir einen zweiten Laufradsatz gegönnt, damit kann man mal experimentieren - habe da immer Sommer folgende Kombi drauf: v Rocket Ron 2,4; h RaceKing Supersonic 2,2 : enorme Vortrieb aber Pannenschutz, bergab etc grenzgängig., im Winter warten dann die Spikereifen auf Einsatz



Rocket Ron und RaceKind auf einen AM
Das ist wie einen Ferrari mit Notreifen bestücken die nur bis 80 zugelassen sind!




stulle2.0 schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch seine dt swiss am 1800 schonmal auf tubeless umgerüstet ?
> wenn ja, welches tubless kit habt ihr verwendet ?
> musste man die Ventilbohrung "aufbohren" (hab ich im mountainbike-magazin gelesen...wird aber je nach Ventil nicht bei jedem kit notwendig sein oder ?) ?
> welche Breite habt ihr genommen ?
> ...



UTFSF!
(use the ****ing seach function!)

Ein paar Seiten vorher habe ich schon meine Erfahrungen mit dem AM 1800 und Stan's Kit gepostet.
Hat wunderbar geklappt!

Bohren musste ich ... 9 oder 10mm war's glaub.
Einfach Kit kaufen, Ventil anschauen/messen und dann entsprechend bohren.


----------



## Bonvivant (18. Oktober 2011)

Beim aufbohren geht aber auf jeden Fall die Gewährleistung flöten.

Gaaanz kurz zur Reifenwahl von sugarbiker, kommentiert durch napstarr ;-)
RoRo würd ich schon auf mein Nerve AM ziehen, wenn ich mit dem 'n Marathon fahren wollte. Ansonsten gebe ich Dir, napstarr, Recht: Selbst ich mit fahrfertigen 65kg hau den durch...vom Fahrverhalten zu schweigen...


----------



## stulle2.0 (18. Oktober 2011)

napstarr schrieb:


> UTFSF!
> (use the ****ing seach function!)
> 
> Ein paar Seiten vorher habe ich schon meine Erfahrungen mit dem AM 1800 und Stan's Kit gepostet.
> ...



ich hab natürlich die Suchfunktion bemüht und mir folgenden Thread durchgelesen... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435611&highlight=tubeless+kit

deinen post mit dem stan´s kit habe ich ebenfalls gelesen...

ich wollte lediglich fragen ob es noch weitere Erfahrungen gibt und ob es Leute gibt, die ihre Felge nicht aufbohren mussten... das ist für mich nämlich ein absolutes nogo !!

am stan´s kit standard (das hast du ja laut deinem Beitrag) sind doch französische Ventile dran oder ? Warum musstest du dann aufbohren ? Ich dachte man muss nur bei kits mit Autoventilen aufbohren ?

danke für deine Antwort


----------



## napstarr (18. Oktober 2011)

Jap, beim Kit von Stan ist eine Sclaverand dabei.

Es geht nicht um die Dicke des Ventils, es geht darum, dass das Ventil so weit wie möglich in die Felge rutscht, damit das Felgenband so plan wie möglich liegt!
Deswegen muss bei jedem Ventil gebohrt werden.

Wieso ist das Bohren nogo?
Wegen der Gewährleistung?
Ich fahre jetzt seit 7 Monaten, ca. 5000 km und ~ 70000 hm (viel und schnell bergab, auch mal kurze Flugphasen) mit der angebohrten Felge. 
Bisher ist nix passiert.
Sollte doch was passieren, werd' ich mir einen ordentlichen LRS holen!


----------



## stulle2.0 (18. Oktober 2011)

das würde ja bedeuten, dass das Felgenband am Ventil konisch zuläuft ?!
auf den Bildern im Netz siehts aber nicht so aus... der Durchmesser vom Ventil ist durchgängig bis zum Band gleich... warum dann bohren, wenn es auch so passen müsste oder hast du es erst ohne versucht und festgestellt, dass der Reifen die Luft nicht hält ?
Ich hab bis jetzt im anderen Thread nie gelesen, dass jemand bohren musste... ist das also nur bei der AM 1800 Felge der Fall ?

bohren möchte ich aus Gewährleistungs- und Stabilitätsgründen nicht !
Gut möglich, dass die angebohrte Felge auch hält (was man ja an deinem Beispiel sieht), aber das Risiko ist es mir nicht wert. Falls es keine kits bzw. Möglichkeiten (hab schon an ghetto - tubeless gedacht ) gibt tubeless zu fahren ohne die Felge aufzubohren, muss ich leider weiterhin mit Schlauch fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napstarr (18. Oktober 2011)

der Übergang von Felgenband zu Ventil ist wie bei einem Schlauch: konisch!

Hier ist das ganz deutlich zu sehen:


----------



## stulle2.0 (18. Oktober 2011)

autsch, danke für das Bild 
ist das das Felgenband vom stan´s kit ?
dann muss ich mir wohl ne Alternative ausdenken 
danke für deine Hilfe !!
falls jemand n kit kennt bei dem man nicht bohren muss... immer her damit 

P.S. Ich werde in den nächsten Wochen das Kit von Eclipse ausprobieren, das Ventil wird direkt an einem speziellen Felgenband reingeschraubt und so wie es aussieht, muss man nicht boren


----------



## sugarbiker (19. Oktober 2011)

napstarr schrieb:


> Rocket Ron und RaceKind auf einen AM
> Das ist wie einen Ferrari mit Notreifen bestücken die nur bis 80 zugelassen sind!
> 
> nur zur Ergänzung: genau das ist auch meine Meinung - die RR/RaceKing Kombi fahre ich nur in "Notfällen" wenn ich viel Straße oder unserer Vereinsinternes Bergzeitfahren habe, für normalen AM Gebrauch wirklich nicht zu gebrauchen - wobei der Grip bei sommerlichen trockenen Bedingungen erstaunlcih gut auch bergab ist - aber nur zu empfehlen wenn Servicemobil in der Nähe ist .......


----------



## Deleted 169926 (19. Oktober 2011)

stulle2.0 schrieb:


> bohren möchte ich aus Gewährleistungs- und Stabilitätsgründen nicht !
> Gut möglich, dass die angebohrte Felge auch hält (was man ja an deinem Beispiel sieht), aber das Risiko ist es mir nicht wert. Falls es keine kits bzw. Möglichkeiten (hab schon an ghetto - tubeless gedacht ) gibt tubeless zu fahren ohne die Felge aufzubohren, muss ich leider weiterhin mit Schlauch fahren



Bullshit, das Interresiert doch keinen ob das 2mm aufgebohrt ist oder nicht. Wenn deine Felge kaputt geht dann bestimmt nicht deshalb. Und wenn kostet ne neue Felge mit einspeichen auch nicht die Welt. Aber wie schon gesagt, da passiert NIX


----------



## Vincy (19. Oktober 2011)

stulle2.0 schrieb:


> falls jemand n kit kennt bei dem man nicht bohren muss... immer her damit


 
Von DT Swiss gibt es dafür einen Tubelesskit (den XM/M Kit). 
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Accessories/Wheel-Accessories/DT-Swiss-tubelesskit.aspx


----------



## napstarr (19. Oktober 2011)

Der ist aber nur für UST-Reifen!!!

Und genau das ist meiner Meinung nach der Vorteil an den bekannten Kits : man kann normale (leichtere!) Reifen fahren.


----------



## pionier1981 (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
Bin seit kurzem Besitzer eines AM 8.0.

Wie habt ihr eure Federelemente eingestellt?

Luftdruck Gabel/Dämpfer? (Fahrer fahrfertig 84kg)
Lowspeed-Druckstufe v/h?
Zugstufe Gabel?
Blow-Off-Auslöseschwelle?

Danke für eure Antworten...

Gruß


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. Oktober 2011)

pionier1981 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Bin seit kurzem Besitzer eines AM 8.0.
> 
> Wie habt ihr eure Federelemente eingestellt?
> ...



Schau mal:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=612

Alles Einstellungssache. Der eine mags hart (15% SAG) der andere weich (25%).


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. Oktober 2011)

...andere Frage...

Hat jemand diese Befestigungsschrauben (Satellite-single A1016904) für die Reverb unterhalb des Oberrohrs übrig oder eine Alternativlösung gefunden?

Gruß
Sven

so sehen die aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stulle2.0 (20. Oktober 2011)

kann mir jemand die innere Felgenbreite der am 1800 Felge sagen ?
wäre nett, sonst muss ich den Mantel extra runter machen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. Oktober 2011)

Guckst du hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=212920&d=1309939765



pionier1981 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Bin seit kurzem Besitzer eines AM 8.0.
> 
> Wie habt ihr eure Federelemente eingestellt?
> ...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. Oktober 2011)

Check...hab dieselben Werte bei mir notiert und auch alles nach diesen Vorgaben nachgezogen.
Erstaunlich viele Schrauben waren viiiiiel zu locker.



beetle schrieb:


> Wegen den Drehmomenten...
> 
> Alle M8 Schreuben mit 16Nm, M6 mit 9-10 Nm und das Hauptlager am Tretlager mit 22-25Nm.


----------



## Tshikey (20. Oktober 2011)

die AM1800 sind innen 19,5 mm breit 


... so steht es auch auf jeder Felge, winzig klein, aber 4 mal


----------



## mc83 (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, kann mir mal jemand bei seinem Nerve in L die Oberrohrlänge nachmessen?
Und zwar so: Mitte Steuerrohr (direkt oberhalb des oberen Steuersatzes) bis mitte Sattelstütze aber waagrecht zum Boden.
Die Oberrohrlänge bei Canyon ist bis mitte/ende Sattelstützenrohr gemessen und nützt mir somit nichts.

Danke


----------



## stulle2.0 (26. Oktober 2011)

Tshikey schrieb:


> die AM1800 sind innen 19,5 mm breit
> 
> 
> ... so steht es auch auf jeder Felge, winzig klein, aber 4 mal




danke für den hinweis 

also ich hab mir jetzt das eclipse tublesskit U22-26 bestellt und gerade montiert !
kurz und knapp, es gab keinerlei probleme 
aufpumpen konnte ich ganz normal mit meiner standpumpe... keine schwierigkeiten die dinger dicht zu bekommen 
momentan muss ich die felgen noch 24 h ruhen lassen und morgen wird dann getestet ^^
achja bohren musste ich nicht, da man bei eclipse keinen "schlauch" wie beim stans kit hat, sondern eher eine art felgenband in das man das beiliegende ventil schraubt (es entsteht kein konus !)
meine bereifung : vorne + hinten fat albert 2,4" bj. 2011

hoffe ich konnte jemand die scheu nehmen auf tubeless umzusüten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quax01 (27. Oktober 2011)

Jack the Ripper schrieb:


> @quax01: Ich hab mir das Bike auch grad  gekauft und das gleiche Problem. Warte auf deine/die Antwort von  Canyon.


Hallo,

ich habe mein Rad wieder. Es wurde der Adapter zwischen Rahmen und Umwerfer getauscht. Jetzt sitzt der Umwerfer richtig.




Gruß
Quax


----------



## Focke_Wulf (31. Oktober 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ...andere Frage...
> 
> Hat jemand diese Befestigungsschrauben (Satellite-single A1016904) für die Reverb unterhalb des Oberrohrs übrig oder eine Alternativlösung gefunden?
> 
> ...




Hi Sven,
etwas spät, aber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich habe ein Reststück sehr großen Kabelbinder (Breite 8mm) als Schlinge genutzt.
Zwei Löcher rein gebohrt. Edelstahlschraube mit U-scheibe in erstes Loch, dann ums Kabel, Schraube in zweites Loch und ab dafür in den Rahmen. 
Hält bis jetzt perfekt. Hab' leider kein Foto da. Sieht aber so in etwa aus.
T    (Schraubenkopf)
-\
O|  (Kabel Reverse)
-/
|
hier in den Rahmen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Focke


----------



## giovanni10 (18. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

  hat jemand den hinteren Teil der sich mitbewegt am Nerve- AM Rahmen gewartete oder auseinandergebaut?

  -          kann man den Teil einfach an den Verbindungen auseinanderschrauben Fetten und wieder zusammenschrauben?
  -          Fettet man überhaupt?
  -          Reicht es einmal im Jahr danach zu schauen?

Danke


----------



## beetle (18. November 2011)

Kann man schon machen. Allerdings sind gedichtete Industrielager verbaut. Da gibt es nicht so viel zu fetten. Zieh die lieber mal nach oben genanntem Drehmoment nach. Nicht das du auch wie ich fast Schrauben verlierst.


----------



## indian66 (18. November 2011)

Vor allem nicht das schwingen-hauptlager (GE8-UK) fetten. Das ist Wartungsfrei und dessen lebensdauer verbessert sich nicht durch schmierung!


----------



## giovanni10 (19. November 2011)

Danke für die Antworten,
  bis auf die Schrauben nachzuziehen macht  man also nicht viel. 



M8 Schrauben Drehmoment 16NM
M6 Schrauben Drehmoment 9-10 NM


----------



## beetle (19. November 2011)

Um genau zu sein: Alle M8 Schreuben mit 16Nm, M6 mit 9-10 Nm und das Hauptlager am Tretlager mit 22-25Nm. Um mich mal selbst zu zitieren.


----------



## biker1200 (20. November 2011)

napstarr schrieb:


> Diese Kombi war für mich auch die ERSTE Ablöse der beiden 2,4er.
> Rollwiderstand - auf Asphalt - ist damit deutlich besser!
> 
> Aber die 2,25er beschneiden den Einsatzbereich des AM schon drastisch.
> ...




Danke, Danke , Danke .... habe mir VO & HI den  Mountain King II montiert. HAMMER ... jetzt rollt das AM sehr fein mit genügend Grip. 

Danke an alle Beteiligten zu diesem Thema, Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen


----------



## Wakaru (13. Dezember 2011)

beetle schrieb:


> Um genau zu sein: Alle M8 Schreuben mit 16Nm, M6 mit 9-10 Nm und das Hauptlager am Tretlager mit 22-25Nm. Um mich mal selbst zu zitieren.




Das Hauptlager am Tretlager, da kann ich mir leider nix drunter vorstellen, welche Schraube ist das genau?


----------



## Tshikey (13. Dezember 2011)

Wakaru schrieb:


> Das Hauptlager am Tretlager, da kann ich mir leider nix drunter vorstellen, welche Schraube ist das genau?









 tshikey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wakaru (13. Dezember 2011)

vielen dank!


----------



## biker1200 (13. Dezember 2011)

warum issn des so sauber da ?


----------



## Bad_Brain (13. Dezember 2011)

Gibts ne Möglichkeit den Lenkwinkel zu reduzieren, sprich Cane Creek, K9 Industries oder Works Components Steuersatz?


----------



## Wakaru (15. Dezember 2011)

Hier ein paar Bildchen von meinem guten Stück:


----------



## ham81 (21. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

weiß jemand den Sitzwinkel beim 2012er Modell ? Auf der Homepage steht nur eine virtuelle Angabe.


----------



## indian66 (22. Dezember 2011)

Muss meine Reverb nun einschicken. 
Wohin damit, zu canyon oder direkt zum Vertrieb?
Wer hat Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## Wobbi (22. Dezember 2011)

direkt zum vertrieb mit kopie des kaufbelegs. hab´s mit der gabel von mir auch so gemacht und ging wesentlich schneller, als über canyon selbst.


----------



## beetle (22. Dezember 2011)

Würde ich dir auch so anraten.


----------



## Bonvivant (22. Dezember 2011)

ham81 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß jemand den Sitzwinkel beim 2012er Modell ? Auf der Homepage steht nur eine virtuelle Angabe.



Ich verstehe Deine Frage nicht. Das Sitzrohr hat den Knick, aber virtuell heißt doch Mitte unten/Mitte oben? Und 'n Offset Sitzrohr/Tretlager hat 's nicht. Heißt für den effektiven Sitzwinkel bräuchteste nur Deinen SAG einbeziehen.

Oder meinst Du was anderes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (28. Dezember 2011)

Kurze Frage an alle Nerve AM Besitzer auch wenn die Antwort bestimmt in den Untiefen des Forums bereits vorhanden ist: Wie groß seit ihr und welche Rahmengröße fahrt ihr? Bin beim PPS System genau zwischen M und L was die Schritthöhe angeht und hab keine Ahnung wie groß der Rahmen jetzt ausfällt. Der Strive Rahmen fällt zb recht klein aus..
Danke schonmal soweit!

Was vll noch hilfreich wäre:
Größe 186 cm
Schrittlänge 86cm


----------



## Rookpat (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe bei einer Körpergröße von 185cm eine kleine Schrittlänge von 83cm und fühle mich auf dem M Rahmen sehr wohl. 
Ich könnte bestimmt auch L fahren, aber ich mag es lieber ein kleineres Bike zu haben.


----------



## Bonvivant (29. Dezember 2011)

Bad_Brain schrieb:


> Gibts ne Möglichkeit den Lenkwinkel zu reduzieren, sprich Cane Creek, K9 Industries oder Works Components Steuersatz?



Ach genau, daran hatte ich auch noch gedacht. Meines Wissens nach nicht. Bei Cane Creek kann mensch das Ganze zwar so konfigurieren, dass was raus kommt, aber ob das Sinn macht, da zweifle ich. Da ist doch schlicht kein Platz - oder?
Meine Antwort also: Nein. Aber ich lasse mich sehr gern eines Besseren belehren. 

Edit: Also ich hab mir das noch mal angeschaut und folgendes bekommen: Oben ZS44, unten IS52/40. Letze Mal hatte ich nix gefunden, jetzt bei HiBike: Oben und unten für insgesamt 73 kurzfristig lieferbar.
Bloß oben short or tall??? Der verbaute Steuersatz soll eine EBH (stack height) von 9.40mm haben, bei Cane Creek auf der website finde ich für den ZS44 nur eine stack height von 13mm, nix low or tall Was denn nun?

Raisonnable  Aber merde, jetzt lässt es mich nicht mehr los.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. Dezember 2011)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an alle Nerve AM Besitzer auch wenn die Antwort bestimmt in den Untiefen des Forums bereits vorhanden ist: Wie groß seit ihr und welche Rahmengröße fahrt ihr? Bin beim PPS System genau zwischen M und L was die Schritthöhe angeht und hab keine Ahnung wie groß der Rahmen jetzt ausfällt. Der Strive Rahmen fällt zb recht klein aus..
> Danke schonmal soweit!
> 
> Was vll noch hilfreich wäre:
> ...



Größe 1,84 und 87er SL. Ich habe einen M Rahmen! Perfekt.


----------



## Monche (29. Dezember 2011)

Größe 1.79, 85er schrittlänge. M= genial.


----------



## siggi985 (29. Dezember 2011)

Alles klar, denke ich werde auch ein M nehmen nachdem ich damit auch noch im schwierigen Gelände fahren will. Ist eben leider etwas blöd wenn man kein Bike zum Probefahren hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spongeborns (29. Dezember 2011)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an alle Nerve AM Besitzer auch wenn die Antwort bestimmt in den Untiefen des Forums bereits vorhanden ist: Wie groß seit ihr und welche Rahmengröße fahrt ihr? Bin beim PPS System genau zwischen M und L was die Schritthöhe angeht und hab keine Ahnung wie groß der Rahmen jetzt ausfällt. Der Strive Rahmen fällt zb recht klein aus..
> Danke schonmal soweit!
> 
> Was vll noch hilfreich wäre:
> ...



Bin 186cm und fahre L.
Hab inzwischen nen sehr kurzen Vorbau dran und ich glaube nen M wär mir dann zu kurz.


----------



## siggi985 (29. Dezember 2011)

Was für nen Vorbau hast du denn dran?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. Dezember 2011)

Kurzen Vorbau (60mm) hatte ich auch jahrelang auf meinem Nerve XC in L.

Nachteil: bei L sitzt das Oberrohr recht weit oben. Ich fand das nachteilig auf dem trail wenn man schnell die Richtung ändern wollte...war irgendwie sperrig. Mir fehlte es da an Beinfreiheit.

Ausserdem war das bike tendenziell im Lenkverhalten nervös. Durch den verlagerten Schwerpunkt sitzt man ja aufrechter mit weniger Druck auf der Gabel und Schwerpunkt eher hinten. Bergauf hatte ich bei extrasteilen Rampen daher so meine Probleme und musste meinen Oberkörper immer weit nach vorne bringen.

Fahre das M jetzt mit 90mm Vorbau 6°....habe damit keine Probleme mehr.

Canyon bietet übrigens mit dem "PPS" ein gutes visuelles Hilfsmittel an. Bei 1,86 wird erst ab einer SL von 88 das 20'' empfohlen...vorher 18,5.

Wie war nochmal gleich der Spruch zur perfekten Rahmengrösse:
"So kurz wie möglich, so lang wie nötig."


----------



## siggi985 (29. Dezember 2011)

Canyon schickt jetzt einfach mal ein L und wenns mir doch zu lang ist kann ichs wieder zurückschicken  Vll passt es ja nachdem ich auch nen 50-60 mm Vorbau verbauen wollte


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. Dezember 2011)

Nach dem Motto: warum nicht einfach, wenns auch kompliziert geht.......ich täte gleich das M nehmen, weil den Rahmen auswechseln aufwendiger ist als den Vorbau z.B. von 70 auf 90mm.

Wenn man sicht nicht wohl fühlt, kann man ja immer noch auf L wechseln.
Letztendlich hängt es aber auch davon ab, was man fährt....bei technischen Geschichten ist ein kürzeres bike auf jeden Fall praktischer.


----------



## beetle (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe bei der gleichen Körpergröße einen L Rahmen. An das Märchen von ne Nummer kleiner habe ich früher auch dran geglaubt. Wenn der Rahmen passt, dann ist das Rad besser zu fahren und eben auch langstreckentauglicher. Längerer Radstand macht das Bike auch ruhiger.


----------



## Wobbi (30. Dezember 2011)

hat nichts mit märchen zu tun. bei technischen geschichten macht es durchaus sinn den rahmen eine nummer kleiner zu wählen. hängt schlichtweg immer davon ab, wo man seine eigene prioritäten setzt.


----------



## Wakaru (30. Dezember 2011)

203cm Körpergröße --- XL Rahmen no matter what


----------



## Sven_Kiel (31. Dezember 2011)

beetle schrieb:


> Ich habe bei der gleichen Körpergröße einen L Rahmen. An das Märchen von ne Nummer kleiner habe ich früher auch dran geglaubt. Wenn der Rahmen passt, dann ist das Rad besser zu fahren und eben auch langstreckentauglicher. Längerer Radstand macht das Bike auch ruhiger.



"Langstreckentauglich" ist aber eher ein Nerve XC sein als ein AM. Hier sehe ich die Schwerpunkte ganz woanders.

Frage ist was man will! Lang heisst guter immer: guter Geradeauslauf. Im Gegenzug läuft so ein Bike eben nicht ganz so leichtfüßig durch enge Kurven. Ein kürzerer Radstand macht ein Bike wendiger und agiler aber auch nervöser im Lenkverhalten, was man mit einem breiten Lenker hervorragend kompensieren kann. Ich bin das XC wie gesagt in 20'' mehrere Jahren gefahren. Das Ding baut richtig lang mit 620mm Oberrohr. Die Geo AM <> XC ist nahezu identisch. Was beim XC wirklich nervt, ist die Überstandshöhe des Oberrohrs. Die ist bei den Canyons relativ hoch und man kann sich glatt die Knie dran stossen, was mir mehrfach passiert ist! Anekdote von Manfred Stromberg/bikeride anlässlich eines Fahrtechniktrainings mit meinem damaligen 20-Zöller..."Hmm.Canyon empfiehlt einfach immer zu lange Rahmen fürs Gelände..Nummer kleiner wäre sinnvoller gewesen"...

Für mich ist ein wendiges AM nun passender....das hat auch nix mit Märchen zu tun, sondern das hat mit meinen Fahrgewohnheiten zu tun und das sind meine subjektiven Eindrücke nach längerem Austesten.


----------



## SirToby82 (1. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

würde mein Nerve am6 ´11 gerne ein bisschen mehr auf Enduro umbauen.
Was habt ihr so alles an Parts verbaut/getausch, was könnt ihr empfehlen, was  macht wirklich Sinn bezügl. Preis/Leistung/Gewicht?

habe bis jetzt einen breiteren Lenker, Umrüstung auf 2fach Umwerfer und C-Guide Kettenführung verbaut.

bringt ein neuer LRS wie zb. Dt swiss EX 5.1 was gegenüber den Dt AM 1950 was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (1. Januar 2012)

So Nerve AM in L ist da und der Dämpfer undicht ^^Ansonsten fährt es sich von der Länge recht angenehm, nur das Oberrohr ist für meinen Geschmack etwas zu hoch aber noch im erträglichen Bereich. Die Hans Dampf Reifen sind auch nicht so der bringen


----------



## Bonvivant (1. Januar 2012)

SirToby82 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wÃ¼rde mein Nerve am6 Â´11 gerne ein bisschen mehr auf Enduro umbauen.
> Was habt ihr so alles an Parts verbaut/getausch, was kÃ¶nnt ihr empfehlen, was  macht wirklich Sinn bezÃ¼gl. Preis/Leistung/Gewicht?
> ...



Ja, finde ich soweit sinnvolle UmbaumaÃnahmen um mehr SpaÃ auf Trails bergab zu haben. Du kÃ¶nntest noch einen kurzen Vorbau (das kÃ¼rzeste, was Dir noch steile Auffahrten erlaubt - versuch mal 40-60mm je nach KÃ¶rper- und RahmengrÃ¶Ãe) montieren.

Ich wÃ¼rd andere Felgen nehmen. Interessante Kombos zum Beispiel mit Superstar, Hope oder Sixpack Naben, leichten Speichen -je nach Systemgewicht durchgÃ¤ngig Revo/Laser oder Kombinationen mit Revo & Comp / Laser & Race- Nippeln definitiv Alu von DT oder SAPIM. Felgen dazu Flow, Oozy Evo, Sixpack SAM, Alexrims Supra 30, 3Nduro 911. Kosten tun meine VorschlÃ¤ge 250-350â¬. Umbau auf Tubeless (deutlich bessere Fahreigenschaften), geht aber nicht bei Alexrims soweit ich weiÃ.
Und das wichtigste: Die Reifen. Anpassen an Witterung und GelÃ¤nde, vorne ruhig den Rollwiderstand vernachlÃ¤ssigen, hinten ist immer ein Kompromiss...
Was ich versuchen werde (Teile sind unterwegs) ist mit dem Cane Creek Angle Set den LW flacher zu machen. Dann hab ich bei mir o.g. alles umgesetzt und es ist Schluss. Sonst lohnt sich bald ein neues Rad.

Leider werden Kategorien meist nach dem FW unterteilt...dabei wird imo FW zuungunsten von Geo, Fahrwerkseigenschaften (1. Schritt = einstellen) und Reifen Ã¼berbewertet. Ach und zuungunsten von Fahrtechnik...hat zwar niemand nach gefragt, aber das macht den mit Abstand grÃ¶Ãten Unterschied daran, wer unten wartet

Zu den ganzen GrÃ¶Ãendiskussionen: Probieren, probieren, probieren 
Es gibt so viele unterschiedliche Anatomien, WÃ¼nsche, Fahrweisen, Ã¶rtliche Gegebenheiten, dass mensch allenfalls Tendenzen geben kann...es gibt doch extra ein Probefahrforum fÃ¼r Canyons. Oder einfach mal fragen, ob jemand jemanden kennt, der von jemanden weiÃ, der genau das Rad hat. Ich wÃ¼rd mir jedenfalls nicht die GrÃ¶Ãe holen, weil hier jemand schreibt, hol Dir die GrÃ¶Ãe 

Ach und falls sich jemand fragt, warum ich soviel schreibe: DrauÃen geht die Welt unter. Und mein Kopf fÃ¼hlt sich auch etwas nach Apocalypse an...jaja, die Nacht nach Silvester


----------



## Wakaru (1. Januar 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ist die Überstandshöhe des Oberrohrs. Die ist bei den Canyons relativ hoch und man kann sich glatt die Knie dran stossen, was mir mehrfach passiert ist!




wenn du im Stehen fährst seitlich drann oder wie?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. Januar 2012)

Wakaru schrieb:


> wenn du im Stehen fährst seitlich drann oder wie?



Ja...das L hat eine Extrem-Oberrohrhöhe von 83 cm!!, das M 81,4 cm.
Bei einer Beinlänge von 87 hat man also 4 cm "Schrittfreiheit" beim L und da stösst das Knie gerne an. Kannst Dir ja mal im PPS von Canyon anschauen.


----------



## Wakaru (2. Januar 2012)

Ich hab das XL und damit bisher keine Probleme...


----------



## Wakaru (2. Januar 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange der Vorbau beim Nerve AM 8.0 XL 2011 ist? (der Syntace F149)
Ich hab das Rad grad nicht da und überlege wegen einem kürzeren Vorbau.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (2. Januar 2012)

Wakaru schrieb:


> Ich hab das XL und damit bisher keine Probleme...



Jaja..."Probleme" sehen anders aus, fahren kann man damit schon aber irgendwann wirds dich nerven, es sei denn Du fährst gerne geradeaus.



Wakaru schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange der Vorbau beim Nerve AM 8.0 XL 2011 ist? (der Syntace F149)
> Ich hab das Rad grad nicht da und überlege wegen einem kürzeren Vorbau.



Verbaut ist meines Wissens ein 90mm Vorbau. Jetzt nimmst Du z.B. 3 cm weniger = 60mm. So hab ichs auch mal gemacht.
Fahreigenschaften sind sofort ziemlich direkt, Sitzposition aufrechter.
ABER uphill ist es sauschlecht. D.h. bei jeder kleinen Steigung wollte das Vorderrad abheben und bei größeren Steigungen,
mußte ich meinen Oberkörper weit auf den Lenker legen um das Vorderrad am Boden zu halten! Körperschwerpunkt wandert
weiter nach hinten und Du merkst auch weniger von Deiner Gabel, sackst mehr hinten ein und vorne fehlt Dir der nötige Grip. Du sitzt weniger IM bike!!

Kein "Problem" für Dich?

Insofern montiere Dir einen kürzeren Vorbau und have fun.


----------



## Wakaru (3. Januar 2012)

Ich bin ein CD HT mit extrem kurzem Vorbau gewohnt, Bergauf war das in der Tat kein Spaß... (hüpf hüpf hüpf)

Der Vorbau den ich im Sinn habe ist 65mm lang und gebraucht für 20 Euro, also kein großes Risiko. Mit dem derzeitigen Vorbau hab ich das Problem das ich das VR nur noch sehr schwer vom Boden bekomme und das ganze sehr ungewohnt ist.

Mal sehen, mit der Talas wird das vlt. gut funktionieren.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. Januar 2012)

Moin, hab bei mir auch den "Enduroumbau" gemacht und bin voll zufrieden mit dem Bike.
Werde mir wohl auch noch das Cane Creek Angle Set zulegen.
Welches hast du denn bestellt und wo??

Gruss schbiker



Bonvivant schrieb:


> Ja, finde ich soweit sinnvolle Umbaumaßnahmen um mehr Spaß auf Trails bergab zu haben. Du könntest noch einen kurzen Vorbau (das kürzeste, was Dir noch steile Auffahrten erlaubt - versuch mal 40-60mm je nach Körper- und Rahmengröße) montieren.
> 
> Ich würd andere Felgen nehmen. Interessante Kombos zum Beispiel mit Superstar, Hope oder Sixpack Naben, leichten Speichen -je nach Systemgewicht durchgängig Revo/Laser oder Kombinationen mit Revo & Comp / Laser & Race- Nippeln definitiv Alu von DT oder SAPIM. Felgen dazu Flow, Oozy Evo, Sixpack SAM, Alexrims Supra 30, 3Nduro 911. Kosten tun meine Vorschläge 250-350. Umbau auf Tubeless (deutlich bessere Fahreigenschaften), geht aber nicht bei Alexrims soweit ich weiß.
> Und das wichtigste: Die Reifen. Anpassen an Witterung und Gelände, vorne ruhig den Rollwiderstand vernachlässigen, hinten ist immer ein Kompromiss...
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. Januar 2012)

Wakaru schrieb:


> Ich bin ein CD HT mit extrem kurzem Vorbau gewohnt, Bergauf war das in der Tat kein Spaß... (hüpf hüpf hüpf)
> 
> Der Vorbau den ich im Sinn habe ist 65mm lang und gebraucht für 20 Euro, also kein großes Risiko. Mit dem derzeitigen Vorbau hab ich das Problem das ich das VR nur noch sehr schwer vom Boden bekomme und das ganze sehr ungewohnt ist.
> 
> Mal sehen, mit der Talas wird das vlt. gut funktionieren.



Eine absenkbare Gabel mit weniger Einbauhöhe würde ja was ändern, was Steigfähigkeit angeht. Sinnvoller wäre es nur, Du würdest statt der Talas einen kleineren Rahmen kaufen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. Januar 2012)

schbiker schrieb:


> Moin, hab bei mir auch den "Enduroumbau" gemacht und bin voll zufrieden mit dem Bike.
> Werde mir wohl auch noch das Cane Creek Angle Set zulegen.
> Welches hast du denn bestellt und wo??
> 
> Gruss schbiker



Was macht es Sinn, ein Bike nicht für den gedachten Einsatzzweck zu nutzen?

Das Strive wäre ein vollwertiges Enduro. alles andere ist ein Kompromiss. Tiefgezogenes Oberrohr ist schon mal sinnvoll wenn man es krachen lassen will und ein stabileres Rahmenset fürs Grobe.
Enduro heisst ja auch immer: härtere Gangart und MEHR Federweg und variabel..100-160...mit dem Steuersatz und einem veränderten Lenkwinkel ist es nicht alleine getan.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## SirToby82 (3. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube, ich habe es nicht richtig verstanden: Was ist der Sinn eines Nerve Am, was ist die bestimmung?

klärt mich auf


----------



## mohlo (3. Januar 2012)

SirToby82 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich habe es nicht richtig verstanden: Was ist der Sinn eines Nerve Am, was ist die bestimmung?
> 
> klärt mich auf



*All Mountain (AM)*

Ein All Mountain ist ein vollgefedertes (Full Suspension) Mountainbike, welches sehr viele Einsatzmöglichkeiten bietet. Diese erstrecken sich von einfachen Touren im Flachland bis hin zur Alpenüberquerung. Im Gegensatz zum Cross-Country-Mountainbike steht das Gewicht weniger im Fokus. Wichtig sind Zuverlässigkeit, Komfort und mehr Reserven beim Fahrwerk. Die Sitzposition ist sportlich - weniger gestreckt als beim Cross-Country-Mountainbike und nicht so aufrecht wie beim Enduro.

Wesentlich für ein All Mountain ist die Variabilität des Fahrwerks. Die Federwege liegen im Bereich von 120 bis 160 mm. Bei sehr vielen Modellen lässt sich der Federweg der Gabel reduzieren, um besser bergauf fahren zu können. Einige Modelle bieten sogar eine Federwegsverstellung für die Hinterbaufederung an.

Die Reifen sind oft etwas breiter und stärker profiliert als beim Cross-Country-Mountainbike, da sie im Laufe einer Tour unterschiedlichen Anforderungen gerecht werden müssen.

Die Gewichte beginnen bei etwa 11 kg für rennorientierte (Marathon) Modelle und enden bei etwa 14 kg für besonders robuste Ausführungen.

Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountainbike#All_Mountain_.28AM.29


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. Januar 2012)

SirToby82 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich habe es nicht richtig verstanden: Was ist der Sinn eines Nerve Am, was ist die bestimmung?
> 
> klärt mich auf



Sagt doch der Name...Allmountain. Nachzulesen in diversen Bikebravos. Die Mühe musst Du Dir schon selber machen. 

Mehr Federweg (160mm) ist jedenfalls nicht das Einzige was das Bike mehr in Richtung Enduro bringt. Man vergleiche einfach mal die Geometrie (Länge Ketten- Sitzstrebe, Lenkwinkel, Höhe des Oberrohrs usw.), die filigrane Dämpferwippe und die Mini-Lager des Nerve AM mit z.B. dem Torque.


----------



## Bonvivant (3. Januar 2012)

Jaja, die Kategorien. 
Ich schrieb extra: Auf Trails -damit meine ich ungebaute, wanderbare Pfade- bergab mehr Spaß zu haben. Kategorien sind Auslegungssache. Und Bikebravos...naja.

Und an alle, die jetzt den Kopf schütteln: Ich bin im November mit 3 Schwyzern ein WE im Jura gewesen: 2 160er Remedys, mein Nerve und ein uralt abgerocktes, sackschweres Ratt (demnach ein Freerider ) mit 130mm FW, schaiss LRS, abgefahrenen Reifen (immerhin Big Bettys), langem Vorbau, schmalem Lenker und Klickies . Der hat so abgezogen, dass war schwer an ihm dran zu bleiben! Der hat auch nicht gemeckert, dass seine Knie am ungeslopten Rahmen angestoßen sind...

Was jeder hier mit seinem Ratt machen KANN und MÖCHTE bleibt ihm überlassen, da spielen viele Faktoren rein. Am Ende urteilt Euer Arzt über Euch und ggf. Canyon wg. etwaiger Garantieansprüche über Euer Ratt.

Daher wieder einmal meine Meinung: Mehr fahren = mehr Urteilsvermögen. Was nützt es, wenn Dir hier IRGENDEINER IRGENDWAS erzählt...grad wenn der Tag lang ist  So und jetzt nutze ich meine freie Zeit und geh fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbi (3. Januar 2012)

kefü und bash kann ich noch nachvollziehen, aber wofür braucht man im all-mountain ein angleset? 68,5° ist doch ein guter wert.....


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. Januar 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Jaja, die Kategorien.
> Ich schrieb extra: Auf Trails -damit meine ich ungebaute, wanderbare Pfade- bergab mehr Spaß zu haben. Kategorien sind Auslegungssache. Und Bikebravos...naja.
> 
> Und an alle, die jetzt den Kopf schütteln: Ich bin im November mit 3 Schwyzern ein WE im Jura gewesen: 2 160er Remedys, mein Nerve und ein uralt abgerocktes, sackschweres Ratt (demnach ein Freerider ) mit 130mm FW, schaiss LRS, abgefahrenen Reifen (immerhin Big Bettys), langem Vorbau, schmalem Lenker und Klickies . Der hat so abgezogen, dass war schwer an ihm dran zu bleiben! Der hat auch nicht gemeckert, dass seine Knie am ungeslopten Rahmen angestoßen sind...
> ...



Was ist denn das für eine Argumentation? DU erzählst doch auch hier IRGENDETWAS... Letzendlich geht es doch darum welche Erfahrungen man mit bikes SELBER gemacht hat und dass man hier viel fährt und seine Meinung dazu postet steht doch ausser Frage. Kurzer Vorbau ist auf jeden Fall eine Krücke, wenn man meint, daraus ein anderes bike machen zu können...das weiss ich aus eigener ErFAHRung jahrelang...ein viel zu langes Nerve XC mit 60mm Vorbau...würg. Wenn Du dich nicht mit Bike-Geometrie auseinandergesetzt hast, wirst Du es spätestens dann tun, wenn Du ein gebranntes Kind bist.

Und was Deine Vergleiche angeht...toll. Ich kenn zwar keine Schwyzer auf Freeridebikes aber durchaus ein paar andere Verrückte, die mit mir zusammen auf Stahl-Hardtails das Mittelgebirge gerockt haben. Das ist schon 20 Jahre her aber ging auch und auch ansonsten fahr ich gerne viel und hardtail, weil es einfach mehr abfordert. Natürlich kann man auch heutzutage mit JEDEM BIKE alles fahren aber mit passendem Material für die alten Knochen ist es doch weitaus angenehmer...und effektiver.

Das was Du empfiehlst, mag vielleicht heldenhaft sein, aber es bringt doch nichts, sich ein irgendwie-passendes-bikes zu kaufen, um es nachträglich in eine gewünschte Richtung zu modifizieren.


----------



## Wobbi (3. Januar 2012)

jedes bike welches man kauft, modifiziert man anschliessend in eine richtung! ;-)


----------



## Bad_Brain (3. Januar 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das AM eins der besten Räder bei Canyon und macht für mich jetzt z.B. einfach am meisten Sinn, weil kein Bike Park Besuch, dafür aber richtig Enduro fahren, will heißen Berg hoch / runter-Touren. Dafür wäre mir das Strive schon wieder zu dick und die Sitzpositzion fürn Popo, weil zu aufrecht, ebenso zu schwer. Deshalb Nerve AM mit flacherem Lenkwinkel für wenoger Zappeligkeit bergab.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. Januar 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> jedes bike welches man kauft, modifiziert man anschliessend in eine richtung! ;-)



Geringfügig ja, aber nicht so, dass man sich damit die Eigenschaften versaut. Wenn man sich was passendes kauft ist man schlauer ;-)


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. Januar 2012)

Danke für die schöne Erklärung...
Frag mich warum man hier ne Frage stellt und ne Belehrung aus dem hohen Norden bekommt statt ner Antwort



Bad_Brain schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist das AM eins der besten Räder bei Canyon und macht für mich jetzt z.B. einfach am meisten Sinn, weil kein Bike Park Besuch, dafür aber richtig Enduro fahren, will heißen Berg hoch / runter-Touren. Dafür wäre mir das Strive schon wieder zu dick und die Sitzpositzion fürn Popo, weil zu aufrecht, ebenso zu schwer. Deshalb Nerve AM mit flacherem Lenkwinkel für wenoger Zappeligkeit bergab.


----------



## Bad_Brain (3. Januar 2012)

Ehm welche Eigenschaften versaut man sich denn damit?? Aso, den "kurzen Radstand", mist jetzt... Das Orange Five z.B. ist ein in etwa vergleichbares Rad und wird schon werksseitig mit 67° LW gebaut, schlechter klettern tuts deshalb nicht!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. Januar 2012)

schbiker schrieb:


> Danke für die schöne Erklärung...
> *Frag mich warum man hier ne Frage stellt* und ne Belehrung aus dem hohen Norden bekommt statt ner Antwort



Was war Deine Frage, Mann aus dem tiefen Westen oder meinst Du die Frage an dich selber?


----------



## Bad_Brain (3. Januar 2012)

Welche Eigenschaften versaut man sich denn wenn man den LW abflacht? Lediglich der Radstand wird was länger, was wiederum der Laufruhe zu Gute kommt. Das Orange Five z.B. hat von Werk aus 67° LW klettert deswegen nicht schlechter. Meine Umbauaktionen wären am AM nur Kefü und Lenkwinkel sonst würd ich alles so lassen. Würde sowieso auf die X Variante zurückgreifen! 

Und ja ich bin auch schon ALLE angesprochenen Räder gefahren


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. Januar 2012)

Bad_Brain schrieb:


> Ehm welche Eigenschaften versaut man sich denn damit?? Aso, den "kurzen Radstand", mist jetzt... Das Orange Five z.B. ist ein in etwa vergleichbares Rad und wird schon werksseitig mit 67° LW gebaut, *schlechter klettern tuts deshalb nicht!*



*Das* ist jetzt aber eine sehr subjektive Äusserung.... Das Orange Five ist ein Downhiller mit entsprechender Geometrie und hat da auch seinen Schwerpunkt. Dass es auch einen Berg hochkommt, bestreitet kein Mensch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bad_Brain (3. Januar 2012)

Ich meinte als das Nerve...so sieht also ein dh Rad aus 
http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/bikes/2010/five_s/


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. Januar 2012)

Bad_Brain schrieb:


> Ich meinte als das Nerve...so sieht also ein *dh Rad* aus
> http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/bikes/2010/five_s/



Okay....das war jetzt eine übertriebene Aussage von mir....

Ganz ehrlich: ich find das Orange Five RIIICHTIG GEIL!!! 
aber es hat seine Stärken im "downhill"...bzw. runterfahren..okay? 

Schau Dir das Video an und lausch den Worten ab 5:52. Die Aussage, dass es kein "amazing climber" ist, ist nicht von mir.
Und dann schau Dir an, wie es sich hoch- und runterfährt, schau Dir auch die Antriebseinflüsse an..:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nzc6pqQU2-c"]Orange Five 2011 first look      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Das Nerve AM ist aus meiner Sicht die goldene Mitte irgendwo dazwischen..


----------



## Wobbi (3. Januar 2012)

Bad_Brain schrieb:


> Welche Eigenschaften versaut man sich denn wenn man den LW abflacht? Lediglich der Radstand wird was länger, was wiederum der Laufruhe zu Gute kommt. Das Orange Five z.B. hat von Werk aus 67° LW klettert deswegen nicht schlechter. Meine Umbauaktionen wären am AM nur Kefü und Lenkwinkel sonst würd ich alles so lassen. Würde sowieso auf die X Variante zurückgreifen!
> 
> Und ja ich bin auch schon ALLE angesprochenen Räder gefahren



kann ich schon verstehen! aber das ein rad mit einem 1,5° flacherem lenkwinkel (vorrausgesetzt alle anderen daten und komponenten wären absolut  identisch) nicht schlechter klettert, als eines mit nem 1,5° steileren lenkwinkel ist quatsch!  wenn das die argumentation wäre, könnte ich im umkehrschluss auch sagen: an´s strive nen längeren vorbau um die aufrechte sitzposition auszugleichen, den sattel etwas nach vorne um den unterschied im sitzwinkel auszugleichen und es geht ähnlich gut den berg rauf wie das nerve am...liegen ja nur 2° im lenkwinkel....^^ und da ich beide fahre und beide etwa gleich schwer sind (600 gramm unterschied) kann ich dir sagen "nö! ist nicht so!"

aaaber...wenn schon unbedingt nen 1,5° flacheren lenkwinkel, dann auch ne 10mm längere gabel um das auszugleichen....


----------



## Bad_Brain (3. Januar 2012)

Ne 1° reicht


----------



## Wobbi (3. Januar 2012)

will aber auf jeden fall mal sehen, wie es optisch wirkt...also bilder machen!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. Januar 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Was war Deine Frage, Mann aus dem tiefen Westen oder meinst Du die Frage an dich selber?



Die Frage war der letzte Satz in meinem Post der mit dem Fagezeichen endet
Wollt nur wissen wo er sein Steuersatz bestellt und welchen genau


----------



## FR-Sniper (3. Januar 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> *(A)* aber wofür braucht man im all-mountain ein angleset? *(B)*68,5° ist doch ein guter wert.....



*A*  um den Einsatzbereich zu erweitern!
*B*  im CC-Bereich vieleicht?!

wenn das AM einen "gescheiten*" LW hätte, ständ schon 2 Jahre eins bei mir!
ich hatte auf das überarbeitette Model gehofft...

und falls jemand meint man kommt damit nicht mehr Bergauf, mit abgesenkter Gabel geht das 

mein Einsatzbereich sind verwinkelte, technische Singletrails!


----------



## biker1200 (3. Januar 2012)

siggi985 schrieb:


> So Nerve AM in L ist da und der Dämpfer undicht ^^Ansonsten fährt es sich von der Länge recht angenehm, nur das Oberrohr ist für meinen Geschmack etwas zu hoch aber noch im erträglichen Bereich. Die Hans Dampf Reifen sind auch nicht so der bringen



Habe jetzt das L 1 Jahr bei gleichen Maßen. Wenn Du nicht nur im Gelände rum hackst, sondern noch ein wenig normal fahren willst, ist das L richtig. 
Allerdings wir nach nem Jahr die Gangart schon mal was härter und wenn du in diese Richtung gehst, dann ist das L eindeutig zu groß. Geh mal aus den Pedalos und stell dich mal über das Oberrohr .... recht wenig Platz bis zu den Kronjuwelen und beim Fahren im Gelände wünscht man sich den abgesenkten Satte noch ne ganze Ecke tiefer ..... 

Wie gesagt .. ich bin mit dem L zufrieden, aber zum fetten rocken ...lieber ein M.


----------



## Wobbi (3. Januar 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> mein Einsatzbereich sind verwinkelte, technische Singletrails!



gehe davon aus, du meinst die richtig kernigen sachen. auf s3 hatte ich bisher mit den 68,5° und 60mm vorbau noch kein ungutes gefühl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. Januar 2012)

biker1200 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt das L 1 Jahr bei gleichen Maßen. Wenn Du nicht nur im Gelände rum hackst, sondern noch ein wenig normal fahren willst, ist das L richtig.
> Allerdings wir nach nem Jahr die Gangart schon mal was härter und wenn du in diese Richtung gehst, dann ist das L eindeutig zu groß. Geh mal aus den Pedalos und stell dich mal über das Oberrohr .... recht wenig Platz bis zu den Kronjuwelen und beim Fahren im Gelände wünscht man sich den abgesenkten Satte noch ne ganze Ecke tiefer .....
> 
> Wie gesagt .. ich bin mit dem L zufrieden, aber zum fetten rocken ...lieber ein M.



Exakt meine Erfahrung. ...aber der Siggi wollte mir ja nicht glauben. Ich frag mich nur, warum man mit einem "AM" (in L) "normal" fahren sollte...dafür nehme ich immer mein hardtail.

Wenn ich es rocken lassen will, greife ich zum Nerve und dann muss der Bock wendig sein.


----------



## biker1200 (3. Januar 2012)

...weil es leute gibt, die sich nur ein bike leisten können/wollen/dürfen/müssen .... und dann muss es schon ein bisschen mehr an Spektrum abdecken :-(  .... wobei ein Nerve AM in L auch nicht gerade die schlechteste Wahl ist   ... liegt aber auch an der unterschiedlichen Definition der Wörter "normal" und "rocken" ;-)


----------



## FR-Sniper (3. Januar 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> gehe davon aus, du meinst die richtig kernigen sachen. auf s3 hatte ich bisher mit den 68,5° und 60mm vorbau noch kein ungutes gefühl!



naja, S3 bin ich mit dem HT und 71° LW gefahren, bei mit geht es um S4 und mehr.
wie gesagt, für den Großteil der Biker passt die Einsatzbreite sicher, und wo bekommt man für so faires Geld mehr Rad 

ich such halt immer die Eierlegendewollmilchsau 
leztens war ein AM Rahmen im BM, da war ich schon wieder kurz am überlegen


----------



## Wobbi (3. Januar 2012)

für solch extreme sachen kann ich´s verstehen!


----------



## Bonvivant (4. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen allerseits 

@wobbi: Guck mal in meinen Post #1314. Bei mir wird es aber noch dauern, da ich ab nächster Woche (wenn auch die Teile kommen sollen ) wenig Zeit haben werde und die zum fahren nutze. Wenn ich meinen Gabelservice mache, kommt auch der Steuersatz dran...

@sven: Unsere Meinungen sind recht nah beieinander, Du schreibst ja auch von Deinen ErFAHRungen. Genauso wenig möchte ich sagen, DAS, dass ist das beste. Was Du schreibst, ist ja auch fundiert.

Wie das persönliche Ratt aussieht, hängt halt von vielen Faktoren ab. Bisweilen sind die so unterschiedlich, dass so manches Anliegen schwer nachzuvollziehen ist. Für mich ist das u.a. mit einem Nerve AM regelmäßig im Bikepark zu schrubben und nicht nur den Hasenhügel oder Slope/4X Strecken zu fahren (damit fing das hier ja an). Aber zu sagen: Dieses oder jenes ist AM, dass fällt mir schwer...bis unmöglich. Diese Worte sind anforderungslose Hülsen.

Mit meinem Beispiel wollte ich erklären, dass die Maßnahmen, die ich empfohlen habe, das Ratt und das zugrunde liegende Konzept nicht neu erfinden (ähnlich sven-kiels Argumentation) sondern eben Ausgestaltung sind. Nur Anpassungen halt und so, wie mich so manche/r mit seinem/ihrem Fahrkönnen beeindruckt hat, weiß ich, dass (bei mir ist das sicher) die meisten Anpassungsmöglichkeiten im Können und nicht in der Technik liegen.

Auf jeden Fall hat' s hier mal wieder Leben in die Bude gebracht


----------



## Sven_Kiel (4. Januar 2012)

biker1200 schrieb:


> ...weil es leute gibt, die sich nur ein bike leisten können/wollen/dürfen/müssen .... und dann muss es schon ein bisschen mehr an Spektrum abdecken :-(  .... wobei ein Nerve AM in L auch nicht gerade die schlechteste Wahl ist   ... liegt aber auch an der unterschiedlichen Definition der Wörter "normal" und "rocken" ;-)



Das ist ein Argument mit der all-in-one-Lösung. Ich hab mir allerdings das Nerve gekauft, weil ich dann noch genügend Kohle für ein Zweitbike über habe. Das wäre mir auf Dauer zu einseitig. Ansonsten wäre es ein Liteville geworden aber das wollte ich ganz bewusst nicht. 

*"Normal"* im Sinne Deiner Definition "nicht im Gelände rumhacken". *"Rocken"* = "im Gelände rumhacken".

Wobei ich auch mal mit dem Hardtail im Gelände "rumhacke" dank absenkbarer Sattelstütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (4. Januar 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> @sven: Unsere Meinungen sind recht nah beieinander, Du schreibst ja auch von Deinen ErFAHRungen. Genauso wenig möchte ich sagen, DAS, dass ist das beste. Was Du schreibst, ist ja auch fundiert.
> 
> Wie das persönliche Ratt aussieht, hängt halt von vielen Faktoren ab. Bisweilen sind die so unterschiedlich, dass so manches Anliegen schwer nachzuvollziehen ist. Für mich ist das u.a. mit einem Nerve AM regelmäßig im Bikepark zu schrubben und nicht nur den Hasenhügel oder Slope/4X Strecken zu fahren (damit fing das hier ja an). Aber zu sagen: Dieses oder jenes ist AM, dass fällt mir schwer...bis unmöglich. Diese Worte sind anforderungslose Hülsen.
> 
> ...



Moin,
also für den bikepark würde ich mein AM nicht benutzen..ist auch nicht mein Schwerpunkt...eher offroad etwas trialen, Mittelgebirge heizen etc.

Fährst Du mit Deinem AM auch drops und wenn ja wie hoch? 1m geht bestimmt noch aber für mehr wäre mir persönlich mehr Federweg lieber und stabilere Kettenstreiben... 180 mm stahlgefedert oder so wäre auch was..das rockt doch gewaltig und das ist auch stabiler in den Kurven wenn Du es krachen lässt. Ein kompakter Freerider macht im Park einen so viel besseren Job. Hab das mal ausprobiert mit so einem Ding. Das ging richtig gut ab...bin nur aus dem Alter raus (sagt meine Frau). 

Have fun...jedem das Seine.


----------



## Bonvivant (4. Januar 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Have fun...jedem das Seine.



Das unterschreibe ich Dir blind 

Bezüglich Drops hängts auch immer von der Landung ab. Ich bin auch schon 1m ins Flache, da war definitiv Schluss. Vielleicht als (bekannte) Referenz: Den 601er am Gardasee bin ich bis unten gefahren, da sind ein paar hüfthohe bei mit mäßig abfallender, teils verblockter Landung, da hab ich den FW (in der Lago-Konfiguration u.a. mit mehr Druckstufe) ausgenutzt und das ging einwandfrei, aber andauernd möchte ich so was nicht machen. Landen hab ich übrigens auf einem Starren gelernt, dass macht m.M. auch einen Unterschied, da muss mensch mitarbeiten  Trotzdem gibt es mehr als genügend, die es noch besser können.

Aber zur Nachahmung will ich damit niemanden animieren, genauso steige ich ab, wenn ich meine etwas nicht fahren zu können und mache es nicht blind nach, auch nicht, wenn das aber alle in der Gruppe machen. Und ich wiege 65kg. Mit Rucksack 

Für den Park -auch da gebe ich Dir definitiv Recht- miete ich mir einen Freerider für einen Tag (immer den gleichen), das macht wirklich einfach mehr Spaß und definitiv weniger Sorgen. Extra einen zu kaufen, lohnt sich bei meinen max. 5 Besuchen pro Saison schlicht nicht...


----------



## Wakaru (7. Januar 2012)

Soll/darf man eigentlich die Lager am Hinterbau beim Nerve AM 2011 fetten oder ölen? zB mit WD 40?


----------



## siggi985 (7. Januar 2012)

Also für meinen Einsatzbereich passt das L schon (Muss mich allerdings erstmal an die Reverb und das Rad gewöhnen aber die ersten Ausfahrten waren perfekt)  Für härtere Sachen hab ich noch nen Dhler und ein Slopestyler  Auch wenn das Oberrohr recht hoch ist ist die Rahmenlänge mit nem 70er  Vorbau perfekt, saß inzwischen auch noch auf nem Nerve AM in M und das fand ich etwas kurz und die 15 mm bei der Rahmenhöhe merkt man kaum (finde ich zumindest). Was mich noch tierisch stört sind die Hans Dampf Reifen von Schwabbel, vorallem auf feuchten Trails ^^ Am Lenkwinkel würde ich selber allerdings nichts ändern, ist ja kein Freerider oder Dhler...


----------



## Bonvivant (7. Januar 2012)

Wakaru schrieb:


> Soll/darf man eigentlich die Lager am Hinterbau beim Nerve AM 2011 fetten oder ölen? zB mit WD 40?



Auf keinen Fall! Die Lager sind gedichtet und innengeschmiert. Wenn Du jetzt mit WD40 o.ä. dran gehst, beschädigst du unter Umständen sogar die äußere  Kunstoffschicht! Und WD 40 verbanne bitte ohnehin vom Rad, selbst in der Kette löst es nur die Fettschicht auf, ja es wird sauberer, aber das was nicht stimmt, merkst Du daran, dass die Kette nur noch halb so lang hält und Du ständig nachgeben darfst, damit sie nicht quietscht. Lieber Silikonspray, schau mal bei Motorline gibt' s sogar biologisch abbaubare.

Wenn Du noch was für Dein Fahrwerk machen möchtest: Dämpferbuchsen von Huber.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Januar 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Das unterschreibe ich Dir blind
> 
> Bezüglich Drops hängts auch immer von der Landung ab. Ich bin auch schon 1m ins Flache, da war definitiv Schluss. Vielleicht als (bekannte) Referenz: Den 601er am Gardasee bin ich bis unten gefahren, da sind ein paar hüfthohe bei mit mäßig abfallender, teils verblockter Landung, da hab ich den FW (in der Lago-Konfiguration u.a. mit mehr Druckstufe) ausgenutzt und das ging einwandfrei, aber andauernd möchte ich so was nicht machen. Landen hab ich übrigens auf einem Starren gelernt, dass macht m.M. auch einen Unterschied, da muss mensch mitarbeiten  Trotzdem gibt es mehr als genügend, die es noch besser können.
> 
> ...



Genauso mach ich es auch. Gardasee downhill ist wirklich perfekt für das AM..speziell der 601 ist ein Traum. Ich fahre auch meistens kleine und grössere drops bis 1m (Augen zu und durch). Mehr mach ich nicht..Schmerzgrenze. Hab mich dieses Jahr schon ein paar Mal so böse abgelegt, dass ich etwas defensiver geworden bin. Fahr nun auch mit Protektoren, was ich blöderweise jahrelang nicht gemacht habe.
Wenn es mir zu "hakelig" wird, steig ich mittlerweile auch mal ab. Bin downhill wirklich nicht der Schlechteste in meiner Gruppe aber ich denk einfach auch an die Konsequenzen wenn was passiert.

Happy trails!!


----------



## Wakaru (7. Januar 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall! Die Lager sind gedichtet und innengeschmiert. Wenn Du jetzt mit WD40 o.ä. dran gehst, beschädigst du unter Umständen sogar die äußere  Kunstoffschicht! Und WD 40 verbanne bitte ohnehin vom Rad, selbst in der Kette löst es nur die Fettschicht auf, ja es wird sauberer, aber das was nicht stimmt, merkst Du daran, dass die Kette nur noch halb so lang hält und Du ständig nachgeben darfst, damit sie nicht quietscht. Lieber Silikonspray, schau mal bei Motorline gibt' s sogar biologisch abbaubare.
> 
> Wenn Du noch was für Dein Fahrwerk machen möchtest: Dämpferbuchsen von Huber.



Also nur außen drüber-putzen und gut ists?


----------



## Wakaru (7. Januar 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> an´s strive nen längeren vorbau um die aufrechte sitzposition auszugleichen, den sattel etwas nach vorne um den unterschied im sitzwinkel auszugleichen und es geht ähnlich gut den berg rauf wie das nerve am...liegen ja nur 2° im lenkwinkel....^^ und da ich beide fahre..



Schön das du beide hast, wie würdest du die Unterschiede beschreiben? Beim fahren Bergauf, Bergab und am weg zum Trail, also mehr oder weniger geradeaus.


----------



## Wobbi (7. Januar 2012)

beides sind vollkommen unterschiedliche räder. sicherlich gehen beide gut den berg hoch und auch beide gut den berg wieder runter. für mich pers. ist das am das tourentauglichere rad, wenn ich auf´s "kilometerfressen" aus bin und auch den ein oder anderen "flowtrail" fahren möchte. wenn es auf technisch schwierigeres gelände (bsp. s3) ankommt fahre ich wesentlich lieber mit dem enduro, da es (schwer zu erklären) ruhiger ist. in der ebene (dein "geradeaus") ist das am aber ganz klar im vorteil. bedingt schon durch die etwas sportlichere sitzposition und die geo. bereifung ist bei meinen beiden etwa gleich und das gewicht liegt recht nahe beieinander (13,10/12,50). für normale touren mit leichten spasseinlagen ist das nerve klar die 1.wahl. für kernigere sachen das strive. habe bisher jedenfalls zu keiner zeit den kauf eines der beiden räder bedauert. meiner meinung nach hat canyon da zwei echt gute rahmen hingestellt. stabil, saubere geo und ordentlich verarbeitet.


----------



## Bonvivant (8. Januar 2012)

Wakaru schrieb:


> Also nur außen drüber-putzen und gut ists?



Ich finde Schmiermittel zum Tropfen oder mit so'nem langen Röhrchen am besten, da kommt das meiste da an, wo' s soll. Je nach Verschmutzung den Intervall anpassen (jetzt jedes Mal) vorher abwischen, dann pro Glied einen Tropfen, drehen, drehen, drehen...stehen lassen, vorm nächsten Mal fahren ordentlich wienern >>> Innen geschmiert, außen sauber und trocken, neuer Schmutz klebt nicht so eklig.
Ich benutze das Motorex Wet Lube (hat mal irgendwo irgendwas gewonnen und ist auch noch biologisch nach blablabla abbaubar).
So viel zur wissenschaftlich korrekter Kettenpflege. 

Ab nächster Woche hab ich übrigens nicht mehr so viel Zeit mich hier aufzuhalten. Versprochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wakaru (8. Januar 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Ich finde Schmiermittel zum Tropfen oder mit so'nem langen Röhrchen am besten, da kommt das meiste da an, wo' s soll. Je nach Verschmutzung den Intervall anpassen (jetzt jedes Mal) vorher abwischen, dann pro Glied einen Tropfen, drehen, drehen, drehen...stehen lassen, vorm nächsten Mal fahren ordentlich wienern >>> Innen geschmiert, außen sauber und trocken, neuer Schmutz klebt nicht so eklig.
> Ich benutze das Motorex Wet Lube (hat mal irgendwo irgendwas gewonnen und ist auch noch biologisch nach blablabla abbaubar).
> So viel zur wissenschaftlich korrekter Kettenpflege.
> 
> Ab nächster Woche hab ich übrigens nicht mehr so viel Zeit mich hier aufzuhalten. Versprochen



Bei meiner Frage gings um die Hinterbau-Gelenke...


----------



## Bonvivant (8. Januar 2012)

Ups. 
Und: ja.


----------



## siggi985 (17. Januar 2012)

Hat einer von euch einen Rockshox Monarch/Monarch Plus im Nerve? Falls ja welchen Tune? Nachdem mein Fox Dämpfer bereits nach dem ersten Tag versagt hat und Toxoholic wie immer braucht will ich erstmal nen Monarch verbauen...


----------



## verano (26. Januar 2012)

Weiß jemand wieviel upsweep der EA70 Lenker hat? (Nerve AM 7.0 2011)
5° ?


----------



## Bonvivant (26. Januar 2012)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch einen Rockshox Monarch/Monarch Plus im Nerve? Falls ja welchen Tune? Nachdem mein Fox Dämpfer bereits nach dem ersten Tag versagt hat und Toxoholic wie immer braucht will ich erstmal nen Monarch verbauen...



Hi siggi,

falls nicht jede Hilfe zu spät kommt:





Eventuell nach Vorliebe oder sonstigem anpassen, eventuelles shimen könnteste so eventuell umgehen... Vielleicht.

Das gilt nicht in Deinem Fall: Je nachdem, was mensch machen lässt -oder wie wichtig die "Garantie" ist- muss es nicht toxo sein. Stattdessen kommen auch andere in Frage, mir fällt aus naheliegenden Gründen flatout suspension ein.


----------



## Bonvivant (26. Januar 2012)

verano schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wieviel upsweep der EA70 Lenker hat? (Nerve AM 7.0 2011)
> 5° ?



DEGREE BEND	9DEG BEND, 5DEG UPSWEEP


----------



## verano (26. Januar 2012)

danke! hab auf der seite auch gesucht... offensichtlich nicht gründlich :/


----------



## xXJojoXx (27. Januar 2012)

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-mud-flap/aid:41427/?origin={adtype} Die Shimano Mudflap passt nicht beim X9 (e-type ?!) Umwerfer, oder ? Wenn nicht, gibt es eine Alternative ?


----------



## napstarr (27. Januar 2012)

Doch, passt!

Du hast beim E-Type ja wie beim Topswing die Befestigung am Sitzrohr "unten".
Nur beim Downswing würde der Mudflap nicht passen, da die Schelle im Weg wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (27. Januar 2012)

@ bonvivant:
Genau die Grafik hatte ich gesucht, danke! Bin mir allerdings nicht sicher ob high oder low tune  
Hab den Fox inzwischen auch wieder, war bei Toxo und die Dichtungen wurden getauscht, sieht jetzt dicht aus


----------



## xXJojoXx (27. Januar 2012)

Super, danke Napstarr !


----------



## beetle (28. Januar 2012)

Bei den Fox Dämpfer ist das ja so gewollt, dass Platform so gut wie keinen 
Einfluss hat. Kann man das beim Service selbst zurückbauen? Hat das schonmal wer gemacht?


----------



## xXJojoXx (28. Januar 2012)

Bitte ? So gut wie keinen Einfluss ? Also bei meinem RP2 merkst du es deutlich, ob die Plattform drin ist oder nicht, bei Up- und Downhill. 
Willst du die Plattform quasi ausbauen ?


----------



## beetle (28. Januar 2012)

Bei mir macht das so gut wie nichts aus.


----------



## siggi985 (28. Januar 2012)

Bei mir ist der Unterschied auch deutlich spürbar, allerdings fahr ich den Dämpfer eh recht straff und mit 15 bar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (28. Januar 2012)

Ich habe den Unterschied auch anfangs nicht gespürt, aber je mehr ich das ausprobiere desto mehr merke ich den Unterschied. Ich Fahr den bei 75kg mit 11,5bar


----------



## beetle (29. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht sollte ich das mal wieder ausprobieren.


----------



## Ducatisepp (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo ,mein AM 9.0 SL 2011  getunt alle schrauben aus Titan und viel Carbon .
Je nach den ich wo fahre wechsle ich die Sattelstütze mit Sattel .


----------



## Bonvivant (6. März 2012)

Mensch, hier ist ja tote Hose. Hmm, alle am fahrn oder wat? 

Icke mach grad mal den Frühjahrsputz und hab bemerkt, dass die Lager am Hinterbau (bis auf die Dämpferbuchsen vom Huber ) ganz schön rau laufen.
Weiß jemand von Euch die Bezeichnung für die Lager? Dann kann ich mir die bei igus oder skf oder so direkt holen.

Dankö


----------



## si.ve (6. März 2012)

Habe die Lager an meinem 2011er Nerve AM vom Hinterbau dieses Jahr auch getauscht. Hauptschwingenlager war noch gut, daher nur die Lager vom Rockerarm und an der Sitz-/Kettenstrebe.

Dafür brauchste:
2x 626 RS
2x 608 RS
4x 698 RS


----------



## Tshikey (6. März 2012)

si.ve schrieb:


> Dafür brauchste:
> 2x 626 RS
> 2x 608 RS
> 4x 698 RS




danke dir! kannst du auch eine bezugsquelle u. preise posten?
wäre


----------



## si.ve (6. März 2012)

Hab die Lager bei verschiedenen Anbietern über ebay gekauft. Kein Anbieter hatte alle passenden Lager vorrätig. In der Summe waren es inkl. Versand ca. 21 Euro. 

Lager sind von SKF und NSK. Außerdem habe ich mich für 2RSH (SKF) bzw. DDU (NSK)-Lager entschieden. Die haben beidseitig eine Dichtscheibe aus Kunststoff.


----------



## Bonvivant (6. März 2012)

Cool, danke für die Info Ich hol sie mir von hier, weil die viel Auswahl da haben.


----------



## napstarr (6. März 2012)

Wie testet ihr denn ob die Lager noch gut laufen?
Luft aus'm Dämpfer, Zugstufe ganz auf und dann bewegen?!

Ich prüfe immer nur ob Spiel in den Lagern vorhanden ist, würde aber auch gerne die Leichtläufigkeit testen.


----------



## Bonvivant (6. März 2012)

Ich hab einfach den Dämpfer raus genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXJojoXx (7. März 2012)

Danke an denjenigen, der mir hier vor ein paar Wochen versichert hat, dass die Shimano Mud Flap ans Nerve AM 6 2011 mit Sram x9 Umwerfer passt ! Das tut sie nämlich leider nicht


----------



## napstarr (7. März 2012)

Ein Kumpel von mir hat das Ding dran - am gleichen Umwerfer wie du!
Was passt denn nicht?


----------



## xXJojoXx (8. März 2012)

Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu blöd zur Montage  Vom Aufbau her ist das mein Umwerfer, nur mit 3fach eben. Ist das ein Top Swing ? Wenn ja, wie muss ich das Ding montieren ? Aussagekräftige Bilder habe ich noch nicht gefunden, meiner Meinung nach muss man die Mud Flap aber über den Umwerfer "stülpen", damit er weitgehend dreckfrei bleibt... Hat jemand Tipps/Bilder ?


----------



## MindPatterns (12. März 2012)

si.ve schrieb:


> Habe die Lager an meinem 2011er Nerve AM vom Hinterbau dieses Jahr auch getauscht.



Hi, welches Drehmoment hast Du denn verwendet, um die Lager wieder zusammenzuschrauben?
Und:Welches Modell? Oder sind die Lager für alle Nerves gleich (6,  7, 8...)?


----------



## si.ve (13. März 2012)

> Hi, welches Drehmoment hast Du denn verwendet, um die Lager wieder zusammenzuschrauben?
> Und:Welches Modell? Oder sind die Lager für alle Nerves gleich (6,  7, 8...)?


Ist ein 6.0 aber die Lager und generell der Rahmen sind bei allen Modellen identisch.

Habe die Drehmomente wie auf dem beigefügten Foto verwendet. Grundsätzlich M8 = 16 Nm, M6 = 9-10 Nm und beim Hauptschwingenlager 22-24 Nm. Alles mit mittelfester Schraubensicherung (Loctite 243).


----------



## MindPatterns (13. März 2012)

si.ve schrieb:


> Habe die Drehmomente wie auf dem beigefügten Foto verwendet.



Dankeschön  Sind das denn offizielle Werte von canyon?

Habe noch eine Frage zu einem Kratzer auf dem Oberrohr von meinem 2011er Nerve AM: Sieht aus wie gekörnt, und ich hab auch keine Ahnung, wie der da reingekommen ist - aber wie tief darf sowas gehen, bis man sich Sorgen ums Material machen muß? Weiß jemand, wie dick die Alurohre bei Canoyn da sind? Der "Kratzer" findet sich auf dem Oberrohr, obere Seite, ca. 7 cm vor dem Steuerrohr...


----------



## si.ve (13. März 2012)

Die Drehmomente habe ich hier her: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=525898


----------



## napstarr (14. März 2012)

Hat jemand zufällig ne Liste aller Lager die für den Hinterbau des '11er AMs gebraucht werden?


----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (14. März 2012)

Hey Leute, 
hab Probleme mit dem Freilauf meines am 6.0. Im Sommer wurde nachdem der Freilauf defekt war von canyon ein neuer eingebaut, der ging anfangs einwandfrei. Mittlerweile läuft dieser doch recht schwerfällig, sprich bei schiebepassagen dreht sich die kasette mit. Beim normalen Fahren merkt man eigtl. nix davon. Kann ich das Problem iwie selber lösen, oder muss ich da das Teil gleich wieder zu canyon schicken oder is es gar nicht so schlimm und ich kanns einfach so lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (19. März 2012)

Nicht gut. Dann bewegen sich beim schieben auch Kette und Kurbel mit?! Du könntest mal schauen, ob Du den Freilauf überhaupt ohne Spezialwerkzeug abnehmen kannst. Dann hast Du auf der Antriebsseite meist Muttern, die runter müssen, bevor Du den Freilauf abnehmen kannst. Wenn Du dann Sperrklinken hast, kann ich mir spontan nur zwei Möglichkeiten ausmalen:
a) Vielzuviel und zu festes (verharzendes) Fett, was die Klinken am ausrasten hindert
b) Falsche Federn, die die Klinken zu stark in das Sperrrad drücken. Letzteres passt aber nicht so recht.
DT hat bei einigen Naben sowieso Zahnscheibenfreiläufe, dann kannst Du aber gar nix machen.
Das sind aber nur Mutmaßungen, ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren, dann lern ich noch was dazu


Ich hab auch noch eine Frage in eigener Sache: Hat jemand schon eine andere Kefü als die original Canyon montiert? Also jetzt nicht Bionicon Die kommt bei mir jetzt wieder runter. Canyon schreibt auf der website, dass das Nerve AM nur mit der eigenen Kefü funzt... Irgendwie glaube ich das nicht.


----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (19. März 2012)

Erstmal danke für die antwort, ich tipp mal aufs erhartete fett, das am anfang noch keine probleme gab. Muss ich dann irgend ein spezeilles fett nehmen oder sollt ich nur darauf achten dass es nicht zu hart wird, oder evtl. einfach mal erwärmen?


----------



## Bonvivant (20. März 2012)

Das mit dem Fett kann sein, muss es aber nicht. Ehrlich gesagt wÃ¼rde es mich fast Ã¼berraschen, wenn ich Recht habe  BloÃ ist mir nix besseres eingefallen...Aber Du kannst es ja ggf. leicht herausfinden. Wenn Du dann was kaufst, langt gÃ¼nstiges Lagerfett, fÃ¼r ein paar â¬ im Baumarkt zu bekommen, bloÃ kein Ã¼berteuertes Spezialfahrradlagerfett bezahlen. Ist nÃ¤mlich meist fast gleich (eventuelle GraphitzusÃ¤tze sind imho eher kontraproduktiv).

WeiÃ jemand mehr wegen der KefÃ¼? (s. mein Post vorher)


----------



## Tshikey (20. März 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch eine Frage in eigener Sache: Hat jemand schon eine andere Kefü als die original Canyon montiert? Also jetzt nicht Bionicon Die kommt bei mir jetzt wieder runter. Canyon schreibt auf der website, dass das Nerve AM nur mit der eigenen Kefü funzt... Irgendwie glaube ich das nicht.



so richtig weiterhelfen kann ich dir wohl nicht, habe aber schon öfter nerve-am's mit starrer kefü gesehen, dann allerdings nur mit 2-fach-kurbel. auch die kefü von canyon ist auf 36 zähne begrenzt. falls du also nicht auf dein großes blatt verzichten magst, solltest du vielleicht einfach bei der bionicon bleiben. (was gefällt dir daran nicht?)

der grund, warum canyon keine anderen kefü's freigibt, scheint der e-type-umwerfer zu sein, welcher sich beim einfedern der kettenstrebe nähert u. daher baulich nur lösungen "unten um die tretlagerachse herum" zulässt.

 tshikey


----------



## Bonvivant (20. März 2012)

Dank Dir. 2-fach mit Bash fahr ich eh. Ich lass es mal nicht drauf ankommen und hol mir statt der Blackspire Stinger die Canyon Kefü. Gut, dass ich sowieso noch was in der Rekla hab
Die Bionicon spannt mir mit 20/32 KB zu wenig.

Gruß


----------



## Jonas29 (26. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand Erfahrunge mit einem Cane Creek AngleSet am Nerve AM 2011 hat, oder ob es sicher passt. Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen!

Danke schon im Vorraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (27. März 2012)

Also gekauft hab ich ihn. Aber: Tut mir leid, ich hab's immer noch nicht verbaut Und weil ich beruflich bis nach Ostern nicht in der Nähe bin, hab ich den Steuersatz auch nicht zur Hand...aber ein paar Seiten vorher hab ich die Maße gepostet.

Wenn Du ihn drin hast, dann gib mal Rückmeldung.

Schöner Gruß


----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. März 2012)

Moin, welches haste denn gekauft?
Hab auch schon mit dem Gedanken 
gespielt mir das CC Angle Set zu kaufen. 
Allerdings hieß es damals hier im irgendwo im Forum das die Dinger nit ins Nerve passen würden. 

Ride on


----------



## Jonas29 (28. März 2012)

7.0 aber das is ja egal, haben ja alle den gleichen Rahmen, die Frage is halt ob das ding generell reinpasst...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. März 2012)

Äääh jo...die frage hatte sich auch auf das Angle Set bezogen welches sich Bonvivant zugelegt hat


----------



## Bonvivant (28. März 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Edit: Also ich hab mir das noch mal angeschaut und folgendes bekommen: Oben ZS44, unten IS52/40. Letze Mal hatte ich nix gefunden, jetzt bei HiBike: Oben und unten für insgesamt 73 kurzfristig lieferbar.
> Bloß oben short or tall??? Der verbaute Steuersatz soll eine EBH (stack height) von 9.40mm haben, bei Cane Creek auf der website finde ich für den ZS44 nur eine stack height von 13mm, nix low or tall



Ich weiß also noch immer nicht, ob er da rein passt...jetzt fahr ich in meiner freien Zeit lieber


----------



## Jonas29 (28. März 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Ich weiß also noch immer nicht, ob er da rein passt...jetzt fahr ich in meiner freien Zeit lieber




Von ws du redest is kein AngleSet...ein AngleSet verändert die Geo...


----------



## Bonvivant (28. März 2012)

Ein AngleSet verändert die Geo? Echt? Aber einen Fehler hab ich gemacht: Ich dachte es wär einer. Gut, dass ich das Paket noch immer nicht aufgemacht hab

Dann spricht also wieder alles dafür, dass es nicht geht. (Eigentlich dachte ich mir noch, dass dafür ja kein Platz da ist...) Oder weißt Du was anderes?

Gruß


EDIT: Hab tatsächlich alles komplett falsch. dummdummdumm. Ein bisschen guugeln und ich fand folgende Info: angle set and tapered geht, aber nur mit durchgängigem 1/1/8" Schaft. Irgendwie logisch, der Schaft muss ja Bewegungsraum haben. Oder weiß jemand noch mehr?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (29. März 2012)

Moin, geht auch mit tapered Gabelschäften. Allerdings gehts generell (bis jetzt) nicht mit den integrierten Steuersätzen und die sind nunmal beim Nerve AM verbaut. 
Ich lass mich aber total gerne eines besseren belehren. 
Am besten direkt mit Link zu der Seite wo ich das Angle Set bestellen kann das zum Nerve passt 

Ride on


----------



## Jonas29 (29. März 2012)

schbiker schrieb:


> Moin, geht auch mit tapered Gabelschäften. Allerdings gehts generell (bis jetzt) nicht mit den integrierten Steuersätzen und die sind nunmal beim Nerve AM verbaut.
> Ich lass mich aber total gerne eines besseren belehren.
> Am besten direkt mit Link zu der Seite wo ich das Angle Set bestellen kann das zum Nerve passt
> 
> Ride on




Das ist auch mein Stand...


----------



## xXJojoXx (2. April 2012)

Die Rahmennummer am Nerve ist ja relativ einfach zu finden: Unten am Tretlager, eine relativ kurze Zahlen/Buchstabenkombination. An meinem Stadtrad ist aber jeweils an der linken UND an der rechten Seite eine Nummern/Buchstabenkombi eingeprägt, die viel länger ist, als die am Nerve. Welche nehme ich da, oder ist das eine sehr (!) lange in zwei Zeilen geschrieben ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XL29 (6. April 2012)

Hallo Liebe Nerve Fahrer,

Ich habe jetzt auch eine komplette Saison auf meinem Nerve AM hinter mir,
und obwohl ich eigentlich top zufrieden bin, drängen sich ein paar Fragen auf:

1)Wieviele Schaltaugen verbraucht ihr pro Saison? 
Ich habe bis jetzt vier Schaltaugen geschrottet, zwei davon sind mir ganz abgerissen und zwei sind leicht verbogen, so dass die Schaltung nicht mehr sauber arbeitet. 
Habt ihr ähnliche Probleme oder habe ich mir vielleicht das Schaltwerk (XTR Shadow) beschädigt, so dass das jetzt die Schaltaugen "frisst"?? (Auch wenn ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, wie...)

2) Habt ihr einen guten Tipp, wie man die weißen Griffe wieder sauber bekommt, die haben sich doch mit zeit ziemlich  verfärbt...)

Viele Grüße,
Uli


----------



## Monche (6. April 2012)

Zum Schaltauge kann ich sagen dass ein Kumpel von mir auch das xtr Schaltwerk hat und anfangs auch 2 mal hintereinander das Schaltauge weggeflogen ist. Lt. Canyon war die Kette zu sehr gespannt. Die haben das bei der Instpektion eingestellt Is seit dem hat er Ruhe. 

Bei den weißen griffen würde ich mit nem Küchenschwamm und scheuermilch Dran gehn.


----------



## xXJojoXx (7. April 2012)

Mit dem berüchtigte Schaltauge hatte ich bislang noch keine Probleme. 
Weiße Griffe: runter, die sind eh grottig ! Ansonsten würd ichs mit Spüli und Wasser probieren. In der Forensucher findest du bestimmt auch was 
Frage:
Bei der letzten Tour war auf einem geraden, flachen Feldweg plötzlich ein hohes "Plinnng" vom Hinterrad zu hören. Hab angehalten und geschaut, ob was fehlt -> zum Glück nicht ! Die Fahreigenschaften wurden bis jetzt auch noch nicht negativ beeinflusst. Was kann das sein ? Eine Speiche, die sich gesetzt hat ?!


----------



## sirios (7. April 2012)

Ich tippe eher auf nen Stein der im Profil hin und beim Rausfallen eine oder zwei Speichen zum Klingeln gebracht hat. Das kann schon recht laut sein .


----------



## Ducatisepp (7. April 2012)

Hallo, ich habe mein AM 9.0 sl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 seid April 2011 und bin ca. 2600 KM gefahren (Dolomiten,Gardasee ) heute neue Kette verbaut und habe zum Glück noch kein Schaltauge gebraucht.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Einfach ein geiles teil.


----------



## Deleted176859 (7. April 2012)

Bezüglich Schaltaugen gabs mal 2010 einen Extra - Thread..., da hatten manche massive Probleme mit den Schaltaugen, andere wiederum absolut keine beim AM. Meines war damals schon im Bikeguard zerbrochen, nach Ersatz hatte es die gesamte Saison gehalten, man sprach damals von Serienstreuung...!?! Seit 2011 gibt es ja ein neues mit 3 Schrauben, seitdem hat man eigentlich weniger von diesbezüglichen Problemen gehört.


----------



## XL29 (11. April 2012)

Schaltauge, die zweite:

@Monche: Das eine zu kurze Kette das Schaltauge abreißt, wenn ich in die Kombination größtes Blatt und größtes Ritzel schalten will macht für mich Sinn. Nur, dann sollte das Schaltwerk doch nach vorne verzogen werden, oder?

Bei mir wird es immer seitlich verbogen, zum Hinterrad hin. Wenn ich von hinten auf das Schaltwerk schaue, dann sollten das aktuelle Ritzel sowie die beiden Röllchen des Schaltwerks ja in einer Linie stehen, bei mir ist das untere Röllchen immer schon näher am Rad als das obere. 
Ich kann es mir nur so erklären, dass ich mit dem Schaltwerk in groben Gelände seitlich gegen einen Stein o.ä. rutsche, und anstatt dass das Schaltwerk (wie beim Schalten auf ein größeres Ritzel) nachgibt (oder einfedert...) verbiegt sich das Schaltauge. Deshalb meine Überlegung ob das Schaltwerk ne Macke haben könnte, also zB die Feder zu straff ist???

@klitschbeen: Ich glaube nicht an Serienstreuung, weil es mit ~5Mon später nachgekauften Schaltaugen ja genauso passiert ist - aber vielleicht stammen die alle aus der selben Charge...

@xXJojoXx: Stimmt, die weißen Griffe sind nicht der Hit. Was für Griffe fährst du denn? Aus Farbgründen hätte ich ja schon wieder gerne weiße. Zusammen mit dem weißen Sattel und weißen Pedalen kommt die Farbe schon gut...


----------



## Tshikey (11. April 2012)

hi xl29,

nach dem was du schreibst, vor allem aber was du nicht schreibst (kein klackern, rattern, kettenspringen, kein 
hoher kraftaufwand beim schalten....) würde ich das schaltwerk selbst als ursache eigentlich ausschießen, das 
wäre auch allgemein eher unwahrscheinlich.

die jungs die ich kenne u. bei denen das schaltauge öfter verbogen ist und auch mal schnell abreißt, gehen alle
in mindestens irgendeiner situation etwas unachtsam mit ihrem rad / der kettenschaltung um. so habe ich schon 
öfter gesehen, wie räder mit dem hinterrad an umgefallene baumstämme angelehnt werden, ohne auf die schaltung 
zu achten. oder leute legen ihr rad auch gerne mal auf der rechten seite auf den boden ab, dann am besten noch 
den schweren rucksack drauf parken..... so passiert das dann meist....

achte mal auf dich in solchen situationen, vielleicht kommst du ja selber auf ähnliches. (?)

ansonten fallen mir noch steinig-verblockte wege ein, wo man gerne mal mit dem hinterrad gegen etwas rutscht.
oder auch stark verastete wege, hier wird oft kleingehölz von der kette mitgenommen u. verklemmt sich in schaltwerk 
u. speichen, dann kann es das schaltauge auch nach innen ziehen. ebenso wenn man durch höheres gras etc. fährt, da 
nimmt die kette auch gerne unrat mit auf. 

eine einfache kettenführung a'la bionicon kann dabei etwas abhilfe schaffen. ich habe mir selbst etwas gebastelt u. seither
weniger probleme mit kleinen zweigen, welche man nach der fahrt in den kleinsten ritzeln hinten findet. das schaltauge habe
ich mir bisher und zum glück aber auch weder verbogen noch abgerissen... 
 tshikey


----------



## -Daniel L.- (11. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche für ein Bekannten ein Nerve AM zum probefahren (probesitzen). Eim L-Rahmen bei einer Körpergröße von 184 cm sollte es schon sein. Wäre super wenn sich jemand aus dem Kreis Konstanz (Radolfzell Umgebung) melden würde.

Danke, Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (11. April 2012)

-Daniel L.- schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich suche für ein Bekannten ein Nerve AM zum probefahren (probesitzen). Eim L-Rahmen bei einer Körpergröße von 184 cm sollte es schon sein. Wäre super wenn sich jemand aus dem Kreis Konstanz (Radolfzell Umgebung) melden würde.
> 
> Danke, Gruß



Schau mal hier:

http://www.canyon.com/probefahrtenboerse/

oder hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=340091

nach.


----------



## xXJojoXx (11. April 2012)

@xl29: Im Moment noch die Original Griffe, aber ich mach mir bald rote Ergon's dran


----------



## Wobbi (11. April 2012)

XL29 schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es immer seitlich verbogen, zum Hinterrad hin. Wenn ich von hinten auf das Schaltwerk schaue, dann sollten das aktuelle Ritzel sowie die beiden Röllchen des Schaltwerks ja in einer Linie stehen, bei mir ist das untere Röllchen immer schon näher am Rad als das obere.
> Ich kann es mir nur so erklären, dass ich mit dem Schaltwerk in groben Gelände seitlich gegen einen Stein o.ä. rutsche, und anstatt dass das Schaltwerk (wie beim Schalten auf ein größeres Ritzel) nachgibt (oder einfedert...) verbiegt sich das Schaltauge. Deshalb meine Überlegung ob das Schaltwerk ne Macke haben könnte, also zB die Feder zu straff ist???
> ..



wenn ich beispielsweise vorne und hinten groß geschaltet habe (nur als beispiel!!!!) ist bei mir das schaltwerk im unteren bereich immer minimal in richtung großem kettenblatt gebogen. wie schaut dein schaltwerk in prallelstellung ("gerade" kettenlinie) aus?


----------



## sibbey (12. April 2012)

hey,

bei meinem 2011er nerve am 6.0 ist die kurbel locker, ordentliches spiel beim wegen eines kurbelarms. 
liegt das am gpx lager oder an der truvativ x9 kurbel?
welches werkzeug ist erforderlich?
danke für eure Tipps!
gruß


----------



## arne1101 (13. April 2012)

XL29 schrieb:


> 1)Wieviele Schaltaugen verbraucht ihr pro Saison?
> Ich habe bis jetzt vier Schaltaugen geschrottet, zwei davon sind mir ganz abgerissen und zwei sind leicht verbogen, so dass die Schaltung nicht mehr sauber arbeitet.
> Habt ihr ähnliche Probleme oder habe ich mir vielleicht das Schaltwerk (XTR Shadow) beschädigt, so dass das jetzt die Schaltaugen "frisst"?? (Auch wenn ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, wie...)



Habe jetzt auch eine (naja etwas über eine halbe) Saison weg. Mit dem Schaltauge bisher keine Probleme (7.0). Bin auch mal kräftig auf das Schaltwerk gefallen. Danach hat die Schaltung ziemlich gerattert und ich habe es zur Inspektion (beim Örtlichen) gebracht. War nur neu einstellen notwendig.

Allerdings hat sich bei mir während der Saison immer mal die Schraube gelöst, mit der die Hinterbauschwinge am Sitzrohr befestigt ist. Das nervt etwas. Das Problem wurde in dem Thread ja schon öfter angesprochen. 

Was anderes: Bei mir ist langsam ein neuer Hinterreifen fällig. Was fahrt ihr so an euren AM's? Würde für den (vermeindlich) besseren Vortrieb evtl. auf den etwas leichteren 2.35 Nobby Nic wechseln (leichter ggü. dem 2.4er der ja original dabei ist). Von den Maßen scheinen die sich zumindest laut http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net ja nicht groß zu unterscheiden.

bin mit dem NoNi eigentlich ganz zufrieden.

Gruß
Arne


----------



## napstarr (13. April 2012)

Wenn dir de 2,4 er NN zu langsam/schwer ist, aber vom Grip her ausreichend ist, empfehle ich den Continental Mountain King II in 2,4.
Der ist nicht ganz so breit wie ein 2,4er von Schwalbe, aber baut gleich hoch.
Grip ist in etwa gleich, hält aber mind. 3 mal so lange, ausserdem ist der Grip nicht - wie bei Schwalbe - nach den ersten 0,5 mm (erste Schicht des Triple Compounds) weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1101 (13. April 2012)

napstarr schrieb:


> Wenn dir de 2,4 er NN zu langsam/schwer ist, aber vom Grip her ausreichend ist, empfehle ich den Continental Mountain King II in 2,4.
> Der ist nicht ganz so breit wie ein 2,4er von Schwalbe, aber baut gleich hoch.
> Grip ist in etwa gleich, hält aber mind. 3 mal so lange, ausserdem ist der Grip nicht - wie bei Schwalbe - nach den ersten 0,5 mm (erste Schicht des Triple Compounds) weg.



Danke für den Tipp. Optisch finde ich das Profil vom NN noch gut. Aber der Grip lässt merklich nach.

Edit: In der Mountain King II Protection ausführung am besten, oder?


----------



## un1e4shed (13. April 2012)

Huhu,
sagt mal wie beulenanfällig ist der 2011er Rahmen im Vergleich zum 2010er? Hab in dem Thread noch nichts von ner Beule gelesen xD


----------



## MindPatterns (13. April 2012)

Ich hab noch keine Beule, dafür aber frontal heute nen Baum geküßt. Als Materialparanoiker würd ich das Ding natürlich am liebsten in die Ecke stellen und garnicht mehr fahren. Jemand ne Ahnung wieviel so eine Fox Talas aushält, und woran ich Schäden erkennen kann? Risse oder dergleichen konnte ich keine finden, Gabel scheint auch nicht nach hinten verbogen, Achse läßt sich normal einschieben (auch wenn sie am rechten Gabelholm nicht 100% plan in das Achs-Loch gleitet, aber das liegt wohl an Fertigungstoleranzen?). Noch jemand Empfehlungen? (außer nicht mehr frontal gegen nen Baum zu hobeln...)


----------



## Colonel Hogan (14. April 2012)

Moin, ich hab letzten Sommer meinen AM Rahmen geschrottet. Die Gabel, Fox Talas 32, hatte nicht mal nen Kratzer. 
Mach dir kein Stress wegen der Gabel. Die steckt einiges weg. 

Ride on


----------



## stromb6 (14. April 2012)

Naja meine Gabel is hinüber und der Rahmen meines 2011 Nerve AM auch. 
Hatte leider im September eine Kuhlission. Lass mal die Luft aus der Gabel und schau ob sie leichtgängig einfedert. Wennst nicht frontal mit dem Vorderrad eingeschlagen hast sollte die Gabel das schon überleben. Zur Not schick sie einfach an Fox zum Service.

Aber bin mit dem Nerve in 3 Monaten 50.000 hm gefahren und das ohne nur das geringste Problem. Kein Schaltauge verbogen trotz 601 und weiteren 10.000 hm am Gardasee kein Rahmenknacken wie bei meinem Torque.

Zur Reifenfrage. Wenn du mehr Vortrieb willst im Gelände dann gibt es nur eine logische Wahl und die wäre der Fat Albert. Natürlich wiegt der etwas mehr aber vom Grip her (bergauf wohl gemerkt) gibt es keinen besseren Reifen im Allmountain Segment. Wenn das Mehrgewicht stört, Notubes Felgenklebeband rein, Schlach raus, Tubeless Ventil rein und Reifenmilch und ab geht die Post.


----------



## arne1101 (16. April 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Wenn das Mehrgewicht stört, Notubes Felgenklebeband rein, Schlach raus, Tubeless Ventil rein und Reifenmilch und ab geht die Post.



Das geht so einfach? Daschte die originalen Felgen seien nicht TL Ready tauglich.


----------



## napstarr (16. April 2012)

Geht so einfach!

Fahre seit einem Jahr tubeless (Stan's Standard Kit mit FA 2,4 vorne und Conti MK II 2,4 hinten).


----------



## arne1101 (16. April 2012)

Hat jemand zufällig die Maulweite von den Felgen im Kopf?


----------



## napstarr (16. April 2012)

die AM 1800 im 7er haben 19,5 Innenweite


----------



## mohlo (20. April 2012)

Habe heute bei meinem Nerve AM 9.0 HS (2011er) die Serienbereifung (vorne Fat Albert 2.4 und hinten Nobby Nic 2.4) nach rund 2.500 km gegen Continental Mountain King II 2.4 Protection (Faltversion) getauscht. Welch eine Offenbarung! Wahnsinniger Vortrieb auf Asphalt, Schotter und dem Trail und bislang unerreichter Grip! Der MK klebte förmlich am Boden! Selten so ein gutes Fahrgefühl verspürt. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass ich ein komplett neues Bike fahren würde. Selbst bei 2.2 Bar (vorne und hinten) lief das Nerve 1A auf Wurzeltrails und in engen Kurven. Auch bergauf bin ich schneller als bisher vorangekommen! Mein Fazit: Nie wieder Schwalbe! Der Mountain King II rockt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schotterp1ste (20. April 2012)

Weis zufällig jemand, welche Maulbreite die AM1900 aus dem 2012er AM 7.0 haben?


----------



## Tshikey (20. April 2012)

mohlo, danke für die info!

schreiben ja viele, dass der mkII bedeutend leichter rollt als nn oder fa, schön das auch mal von jemandem mit 
dem (fast) gleichen rad zu lesen!

bin selber auch noch etwas am probieren, gerade in der gruppe und auf asphalt kann ich mit nn/fa kaum mithalten....

derzeit teste ich den 2,4-er rocket ron, den gewinn an vortrieb bei gleicher kraft (vgl. puls) würde ich auf mindestens 
10 - 15% einschätzen! wobei der verlust an gripp sich noch in grenzen hällt, trails gehen also schon noch ganz gut!

beim vergleich preis / laufleistung werde ich dann aber bestimmt fürchterlich... 

der mkII steht somit ab jetzt auch ganz weit oben auf meiner liste!


----------



## Monche (20. April 2012)

Schotterp1ste schrieb:


> Weis zufällig jemand, welche Maulbreite die AM1900 aus dem 2012er AM 7.0 haben?



19,5mm müssten es sein. Wenn nicht dann 19mm


----------



## siggi985 (20. April 2012)

Fahre an meinem AM (und an meinem Sx) auch die MK2 Protection und werde auch nie wieder was anderes montieren  Einfach ein Top Reifen. Hatte zuerst die Hans Dampf drauf aber den Grip fand ich grottig, besonders auf feuchterem Waldboden.

Hat denn einer von euch auch ein 2012er AM 8 X und den LRS getauscht? Hab das Gefühl, dass der DT LRS extrem schwer ist


----------



## ChrizZZz (21. April 2012)

Ich habe soeben mein 8.0X bekommen.

LRS wird dann demnächst gegen ZTR Flow/ Tune King/Kong o.ä. getauscht.
Der AM hat halt schon 1915gr.+ Das ist richtig aber ein sorglos LRS!


----------



## siggi985 (21. April 2012)

Was ich so gelesen hab und auch vermute ist ein Gewicht von über 2100g. Der ist ja nicht gleichwertig zum X1900 (der bisschen mehr als 1900g wiegt) sondern ne Canyon spezial Anfertigung. Hatte bis jetzt nur noch keine Lust nur für das Gewicht den LRS zu zerlegen


----------



## ChrizZZz (21. April 2012)

Werd irgendwann mal ne Liste erstellen (wenn ich IRGENDWANN keine Lust mehr habe es zu fahren  )

Der Float ist zwar anfangs etwas nervig zum Einstellen und auch die Schaltung machte nicht ganz das, was ich wollte aber nun lüppt alles! 

Geiles Teil!


----------



## beetle (22. April 2012)

Habe mein LRS auch gegen Flow/King,Kong/CXray getauscht. Macht viel aus. Sehr viel.


----------



## beetle (22. April 2012)

Was anderes... Lager tauschen. Da gabs doch wo eine Anleitung zu. Kann wer helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (22. April 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Habe mein LRS auch gegen Flow/King,Kong/CXray getauscht. Macht viel aus. Sehr viel.



Etwa *dieser LRS*? Und was heißt "Macht viel aus"? Wesentlich leichter als der Canyon DT AM 1800 scheint der auch nicht zu sein? (NoTubes ZTR Flow : DT AM 1800 =>  1570 : 1800 Gramm)


----------



## siggi985 (22. April 2012)

Wenn es wie mit dem DT AM 1900 LRS ist wiegt der DT AM 1800 LRS auch keine 1800g wie es der DT X 1800 tun würde. Das sind eben speziell für Canyon zumsammen gebastelte LRS. Und nen leichteren LRS merkt man recht ordentlich auch wenns 
"nur" 200 g sind.


----------



## Bonvivant (22. April 2012)

Den DT AM 1800, den ich hatte, wiegt 1921g. Mein Tune/Revo/Flow LRS wiegt genau 1570g.

Gewicht ist eine Sache, eine trügerische. Die niedrigeren Kreiselkräfte sind deutlich spürbar, die Differenz in der Beschleunigungs- und Rotationsenergie berechenbar niedrig. Gegenüber den 19.5mm der DT Felgen, hat die Flow 22.6mm Maulweite, die imo bei entsprechend niedrigerem Luftdruck Brems- und Seitentraktion (walking) und Dämpfung deutlich zu erfühlen sind. Daher wird mein nächster LRS deutlich breiter, auch wenn er damit schwerer wird.


----------



## Bonvivant (22. April 2012)

.


----------



## napstarr (23. April 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Was anderes... Lager tauschen. Da gabs doch wo eine Anleitung zu. Kann wer helfen?



push!

Habe ich auch gesucht, aber leider nicht gefunden.
Hat jemand das Tut zur Hand?


----------



## mohlo (23. April 2012)

napstarr schrieb:


> push!
> 
> Habe ich auch gesucht, aber leider nicht gefunden.
> Hat jemand das Tut zur Hand?



http://eburonentrails.npage.de/get_file.php?id=13672056&vnr=529542


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## achim1 (23. April 2012)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Was ich so gelesen hab und auch vermute ist ein Gewicht von über 2100g. Der ist ja nicht gleichwertig zum X1900 (der bisschen mehr als 1900g wiegt) sondern ne Canyon spezial Anfertigung. Hatte bis jetzt nur noch keine Lust nur für das Gewicht den LRS zu zerlegen


Soeben gewogen: 
AM 1900: 1160 gr Hinterrad, 940 gr Vorderrad, jeweils ohne Schnellspanner bzw. Steckachse.
Habe den LRS gegen einen Tubeless getauscht. Also wenn jemand an dem LRS interessiert ist, bitte PN. Ist 1x gefahren.


----------



## ChrizZZz (23. April 2012)

Also doch 2.100 
Dann geht da ja noch richtig was!


----------



## un1e4shed (23. April 2012)

So hätte mal eine Frage,
Im Canyon Help-Center steht folgendes bezüglich Umwerfermontage:

Kompatibel mit: Shimano E-Type, Montage nur ohne BB-Platte / E-Type Platte

Versteh ich das richtig, dass ich einen E-Type Umwerfer nur ohne E-Type Platte montieren kann? Werde daraus nicht so wirklich schlau...


----------



## ChrizZZz (23. April 2012)

Nennt man auch Direct-Mount


----------



## un1e4shed (23. April 2012)

Edit: erledigt


----------



## mohlo (25. April 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Mein Tune/Revo/Flow LRS wiegt genau 1570g.


Wo hast Du den LRS gekauft und was hat er gekostet? Hast Du evtl. ein Foto von dem Schmuckstück?



Bonvivant schrieb:


> Gegenüber den 19.5mm der DT Felgen, hat die Flow 22.6mm Maulweite, die imo bei entsprechend niedrigerem Luftdruck Brems- und Seitentraktion (walking) und Dämpfung deutlich zu erfühlen sind. Daher wird mein nächster LRS deutlich breiter, auch wenn er damit schwerer wird.


Noch breiter? 22,6mm ist doch schon ganz ordentlich?!


----------



## simdiem (25. April 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Den DT AM 1800, den ich hatte, wiegt 1921g. Mein Tune/Revo/Flow LRS wiegt genau 1570g.
> 
> Gewicht ist eine Sache, eine trügerische. Die niedrigeren Kreiselkräfte sind deutlich spürbar, die Differenz in der Beschleunigungs- und Rotationsenergie berechenbar niedrig. Gegenüber den 19.5mm der DT Felgen, hat die Flow 22.6mm Maulweite, die imo bei entsprechend niedrigerem Luftdruck Brems- und Seitentraktion (walking) und Dämpfung deutlich zu erfühlen sind. Daher wird mein nächster LRS deutlich breiter, auch wenn er damit schwerer wird.



Dein Problem liegt wohl weniger am LRS, als vielmehr an den Reifen. Kauf dir mal einen Satz Reifen mit anständiger Karkasse. z.B. Fat Alberts. Dann kannste auch mit weniger Luftdruck fahren, ohne dass  dir der Reifen in der Kurve "wegknickt".


----------



## Bonvivant (26. April 2012)

> Kauf dir mal einen Satz Reifen mit anständiger Karkasse. z.B. Fat Alberts. Dann kannste auch mit weniger Luftdruck fahren, ohne dass dir der Reifen in der Kurve "wegknickt".


Wirklich?Was meinste was ich unter anderen drauf hatte? Außerdem: Das walken -und nein, das ist nicht wegknicken- macht einen Teil der Kurveneigenschaften aus. Mal probieren.



> Noch breiter?


Ja, aber an einem anderen Ratt. Wenn Du breite Reifen mit harter Wand zum walken kriegen willst, muss die Maulweite noch weiter wachsen. Angepeilt sind Spank Spike mit 29mm Maulweite. Weniger Druck, bessere Auflagefläche, mehr Dämpfung, im Gelände meist wohl nicht mehr Rollwiderstand. Der LRS würde ca. 1840g wiegen, also auch nicht die Welt 



> Wo hast Du den LRS gekauft und was hat er gekostet? Hast Du evtl. ein Foto von dem Schmuckstück?


Hab die Teile einzeln gekauft und selbst aufgebaut. Läuft und läuft und läuft. Ist mit das unauffälligste Teil am Ratt Auch optisch:


----------



## LANDOs (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo

da ich ja bezüglich MTB Anfänger bin und wir demnächst eine Sauerland-Tour von ca. 70 km täglich machen, möchte ich trotzdem gern mein Canyon AM 6.0 dafür benutzen. Habe noch die serienmäßigen 2,4 er FAT Albert(vorne) und Nobby Nic (hinten) drauf (Felge: DT Swiss AM 1950) und möchte gern den Laufwiderstand auf Asphalt und besfestigten Wegen reduzieren. Das Rad soll deswegen für diese Tour  den Trekkingansprüchen genügen... Ich finde den Laufwiderstand der Reifen auf befestigten Wegen schon extrem. 

Gibt es denn überhaupt einen 2,4 er mit einem komplett anderen Profil für befestigte Wege...manche sind hier begeistert vom Mountain King II .

Oder sollte ich sinnvoller weise lieber sofort auf 2,25 oder am besten einen kompletten Laufradsatz wechseln? Am liebsten wäre mir erstmal eine Empfehlung für einen Reifen der sehr wenig Rollwiderstand hat.

*WAS WÄRE DENN MIT MIT EINEM Continental Race King 2,2" VORNE UNTEN HINTEN.* Wenn ich die Gabel absenke und usw... müßte dann doch ein ähnlicher Vortreib vorhanden sein wie bei einem Canyon Nerve XC...oder???

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe und Empfehlungen, denn ich schätze Erfahrungsberichte erfahrener Fahrer wesentlich höher ein als irgednwelche Werbeversprechen. 

Gruß

PS: Habe gerade nochmal getestet und muß sagen das gerade der Fat Albert wie ein rechteckiger Ziegelstein abrollt.


----------



## Jonas29 (1. Mai 2012)

Ich bin vor zwei wochen Amstel GoldRace (100km) mit menem Nerve 7.0 (2011) gefahren. Dazu hab ich nur viel druck aufn Dämpfer gemacht und 2,2er "Billig"-Reifen draufgezogen. Das hat dann auch gut geklappt.


Ein neuer LRS ist Quatsch, wegen schmaleren Reifen. Wenn nuraus Gewictsgründen...Die Felgen sind max. für 2,4"er Reifen ausgelegt

Vom RaceKing hab ich bisher nur gutes gehört. Das Topeak-Ergon Team fährt dden Reifen auch...


MfG Jonas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (2. Mai 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> ...Habe noch die serienmäßigen 2,4 er FAT Albert(vorne) und Nobby Nic (hinten) drauf (Felge: DT Swiss AM 1950) und möchte gern den Laufwiderstand auf Asphalt und besfestigten Wegen reduzieren. Das Rad soll deswegen für diese Tour  den Trekkingansprüchen genügen...



Da zitiere ich doch gerne mal selbst...



mohlo schrieb:


> Habe heute bei meinem Nerve AM 9.0 HS (2011er) die Serienbereifung (vorne Fat Albert 2.4 und hinten Nobby Nic 2.4) nach rund 2.500 km gegen Continental Mountain King II 2.4 Protection (Faltversion) getauscht. Welch eine Offenbarung! Wahnsinniger Vortrieb auf Asphalt, Schotter und dem Trail und bislang unerreichter Grip! Der MK klebte förmlich am Boden! Selten so ein gutes Fahrgefühl verspürt. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass ich ein komplett neues Bike fahren würde. Selbst bei 2.2 Bar (vorne und hinten) lief das Nerve 1A auf Wurzeltrails und in engen Kurven. Auch bergauf bin ich schneller als bisher vorangekommen! Mein Fazit: Nie wieder Schwalbe! Der Mountain King II rockt!



Mit dem MK II ProTection hast Du zudem noch genügend Reserven für etwas ruppigeres Gelände.


----------



## LANDOs (2. Mai 2012)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> Ich bin vor zwei wochen Amstel GoldRace (100km) mit menem Nerve 7.0 (2011) gefahren. Dazu hab ich nur viel druck aufn Dämpfer gemacht und 2,2er "Billig"-Reifen draufgezogen. Das hat dann auch gut geklappt.
> 
> 
> Ein neuer LRS ist Quatsch, wegen schmaleren Reifen. Wenn nuraus Gewictsgründen...Die Felgen sind max. für 2,4"er Reifen ausgelegt
> ...



Es müßten doch auf die Felgen auch ohne weiteres 2,2 passen. Es soll möglichst wenig Rollwiderstand vorhanden sein, damit auf befestigen Wegen und Straßen möglichst wenig Rollwiderstand vorhanden ist. Oder ist der Unterschied bei z.B. einem Mountain King 2 Protection bei einem 2,2 genauso wie bei einem 2,4er???


----------



## Jonas29 (2. Mai 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Es müßten doch auf die Felgen auch ohne weiteres 2,2 passen. Es soll möglichst wenig Rollwiderstand vorhanden sein, damit auf befestigen Wegen und Straßen möglichst wenig Rollwiderstand vorhanden ist. Oder ist der Unterschied bei z.B. einem Mountain King 2 Protection bei einem 2,2 genauso wie bei einem 2,4er???



Was meinst du mit deinem letzten Satz??? Ein 2,2 passt auf die Felge locker drauf. 
Zum Thema rollwiderstand: Wieso fahren Rennradfahrer bloß 1,7er Reifen??? wegen dem rollwiederstand


----------



## LANDOs (2. Mai 2012)

Ich frage einfach aus Unwissenheit. Ich bin gerade erst nochmal 20 km mit dem FAT Albert und Nobby Nic gefahren. Was die Laufgeräusche angeht kann man ganz klar sagen, das der FAT Albert schon mächtig Rollwiderstand hat. Wie schon gesagt, machen wir regelmäßig eine Trekking Tour auf befestigten Wegen durchs Sauerland und da möchte ich nicht sinnlos Kraft für den FAT Albert usw. inverstieren. Dafür gibt es schon genug Hügel .., Deswegen möchte ich gern auf andere Reifen umstellen und wäre für eine Empfehlung dankbar.. z.B. Conti X-Race? oder Conti Mountain King2 oder nen Racing Ralph. ....Größe 2.2 2.4 ...????

Vielen Dank für Eure Erfahrungen und daraus resultierenden Ratschläge...


----------



## mohlo (2. Mai 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Deswegen mÃ¶chte ich gern auf andere Reifen umstellen und wÃ¤re fÃ¼r eine Empfehlung dankbar.. z.B. Conti X-Race? oder Conti Mountain King2 oder nen Racing Ralph. ....GrÃ¶Ãe 2.2 2.4 ...????



Die passende Reifenwahl hat auch immer einen groÃen Anteil an subjektivem Empfinden â sprich, der eine fÃ¤hrt Dir mit FAT ALBERT 2,4 und 1,5 Bar locker auf der StraÃe davon, wÃ¤hrend der andere erst mit NOBBY NIC 2,25 und 2,5 Bar sicher den Berg hochkommt.

Ich empfehle Dir zunÃ¤chstâ sofern nicht schon geschehen â den Reifendruck auf 2,2 bis 2,5 Bar zu erhÃ¶hen. Dann sollte auch der Rollwiderstand merklich abnehmen. Beim Grip wirst Du dann aber EinbuÃen hinnehmen mÃ¼ssen.

Kleine Faustformel

1. ErhÃ¶hter Reifendruck => Weniger LaufflÃ¤che => Weniger Rollwiderstand => Weniger Grip
2. ErhÃ¶hte Reifenbreite => Mehr LaufflÃ¤che => Mehr Rollwiderstand => Mehr Grip

Wobei ich mal behaupte, dass 1. merklich spÃ¼rbarer ist , als 0,15 bzw. 0,2â weniger Reifenbreite.

Dazu kommen noch etliche Faktoren, wie Gummimischung (je weicher, desto mehr Widerstand, desto mehr Grip, aber auch merklich hÃ¶herer VerschleiÃ), Stollenanordnung, Dichte des Profils, Beschaffenheit der Karkasse, Gewicht, Laufrichtung (manch einer montiert auch gerne seine Reifen entgegen der vorgesehenen Laufrichtung) und natÃ¼rlich auch das Bike (Hardtail, Fully, Luftdruck in Gabel und DÃ¤mpfer, etc.)

Kurzum: Ich bin mit dem MOUNTAIN KING II 2,4 ProTection sehr zufrieden. Damit wirst Du jedenfalls deutlich in die Richtung deines zukÃ¼nftigen Fahrprofils kommen. Wobei ich mal behaupte, dass man bei tÃ¤glichen (!) 70km besser mit einem Hardtail fÃ¤hrt. Aber das ist ein anderes Themaâ¦ hier geht es ja schlieÃlich um die passende Bereifung fÃ¼r Dein Nerve AM.


----------



## mohlo (2. Mai 2012)

Ach ja, nochwas... bevor Du Dir wohlmöglich noch neue Laufräder kaufst, würde ich die *DMR Vault Flatpedals* gegen *sowas* tauschen. Damit bekommt man auf Wald-, Feld- Forstwegen sowie auf Asphalt ordendlich Vortrieb. Zur Not kauft man sich auch *diese hier*. Damit kann man dann auch mit der Frau/Freundin mal zu Eisdiele fahren oder eine lockere Radtour mit den geliebten *Chucks* machen.


----------



## LANDOs (2. Mai 2012)

Jo, habe die Reifen beide mit 2,6 bar gut aufgepumpt und merke jetzt schon einen spürbaren Unterschied. Außerdem habe ich noch von meinem Softride-Rad den Look-Pedalsatz,Schuhplatten und Schuhe angezogen, die Gabel vorne herabgelassen und festgestellt, den Dämpfer hinten gut aufgepumpt und den Easton 90 Vorbau anmontiert.  Morgen kommt ein guter Freund mit seinem neuen Canyon XC und ich bin gespannt, was sich für Unterschiede auftun...Danke für die Tips. Werde erstmal am Wochenende mit dem FAT Albert und Nobby Nic eine Runde drehen und dann mal schauen, ob ich mit einem Mountain King 2 Protection 2.4 noch etwas investieren will.

Ich weiß nämlich nicht wie sich ein Mountain King 2 zu einem Fat Albert verhält...???


----------



## wolfi_b (3. Mai 2012)

mohlo schrieb:


> 2. Erhöhte Reifenbreite => Mehr Lauffläche => Mehr Rollwiderstand => Mehr Grip


Das ist ein Irrtum der sich schon lange hält.
Ein breiterer Reifen (bei gleichem Luftdruck) verformt sich weniger und hat deshalb weniger Rollwiderstand.
Bei Rennrädern werden aus Gewichts- und Luftwiderstandsgründen schmale Reifen montiert, der hohe Druck sorgt für guten Rollwiderstand.


----------



## LANDOs (3. Mai 2012)

Ja, das ist ja sehr interessant.

Also ist es egal ob 2,2er oder 2,4er Reifen bezüglich Rollwiderstand. Ausschlaggebend ist daher hauptsächlich Luftdruck und das Profil. Luftdruck habe ich ja mit 2,6 bar optimiert und bin sehr an einem 2,4 er Reifen mit einem Reifenprofil für befestigte Wege und Asphalt interessiert.  

Wahrscheinlich wäre ein Slick das Beste.

Ne, im Ernst habe gerade gesehen, das beim Canyon Nerve MR  ein                                                                                                                       Continental  X-King 2,2" RaceSport    verwendet wird. Wie unterscheidet sich denn ein X-King von einem Mountain King 2???
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (3. Mai 2012)

Grösse, Form sowie Abstand der Stollen. Ist ein komplett anderer Reifen.
Höhe und Volumen sind nicht so gravierend unterschiedlich wie beim RaceKing.

Musste nur gerade feststellen, dass der Hans Dampf in 2.35 1,5cm breiter ist wie der 2.4er MK2


----------



## LANDOs (3. Mai 2012)

Gibt es denn irgendwo Daten oder Tabellen, wo die Rollwiderstände der gängigen Reifenmarken aufgeführt sind? Habe es mit der Suchmaschine versucht, nur leider keine verwehrbare Ergebnisse gefunden. Vielleicht habe ich auch nur falsch gesucht...

Danke!


----------



## beetle (4. Mai 2012)

mohlo schrieb:


> Etwa *dieser LRS*? Und was heißt "Macht viel aus"? Wesentlich leichter als der Canyon DT AM 1800 scheint der auch nicht zu sein? (NoTubes ZTR Flow : DT AM 1800 =>  1570 : 1800 Gramm)



Um genau zu sein das hier: http://light-wolf.de/index.php?option=com_rsgalerie&task=Radsatz&rsID=393

1550g zu 1900irgendwas. Aber das ist nicht das Problem. Die Flow ist breiter und das ganze Laufrad steifer. Das ist es.


----------



## xyzHero (4. Mai 2012)

Moin Zusammen,

welcher Generation gehört eigentlich die Federgabel am 2011er Nerve AM 7.0 an? Es ist ja eine Fox Talas 150 RL verbaut.
Sollte ja dann doch Talas III sein, oder?

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Jonas29 (4. Mai 2012)

Da is halt ne Fox 32er Talas mit Fit Katusche, Lowspeed-Druckstufe und  Rebound Einstellung aus dem Jahr 2011(ohne Kashima)... 

Was meinst du mit Talas III Das dritte Modelljahr....????????????


----------



## xyzHero (4. Mai 2012)

Es geht mir dabei um die Wartung.
Es gibt halt verschieden Modelle. Bei der Talas III ist die Wartung der Talas-Einheit halt deutlich einfacher und man benötigt kein Spezialwerkzeug dafür.
FIT haben sowohl Talas II als auch Talas III

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (5. Mai 2012)

Ja, Talas III. Ich hab die Talas-Einheit kürzlich aufgehabt: War wie neu. Muss also imho nicht unbedingt gemacht werden, es ist auch immer noch der arbeitsintensivste Schritt.


----------



## xyzHero (5. Mai 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Ja, Talas III. Ich hab die Talas-Einheit kürzlich aufgehabt: War wie neu. Muss also imho nicht unbedingt gemacht werden, es ist auch immer noch der arbeitsintensivste Schritt.



Danke dir


----------



## LANDOs (5. Mai 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Jo, habe die Reifen beide mit 2,6 bar gut aufgepumpt und merke jetzt schon einen spürbaren Unterschied. Außerdem habe ich noch von meinem Softride-Rad den Look-Pedalsatz,Schuhplatten und Schuhe angezogen, die Gabel vorne herabgelassen und festgestellt, den Dämpfer hinten gut aufgepumpt und den Easton 90 Vorbau anmontiert.  Morgen kommt ein guter Freund mit seinem neuen Canyon XC und ich bin gespannt, was sich für Unterschiede auftun...Danke für die Tips. Werde erstmal am Wochenende mit dem FAT Albert und Nobby Nic eine Runde drehen und dann mal schauen, ob ich mit einem Mountain King 2 Protection 2.4 noch etwas investieren will.
> 
> Ich weiß nämlich nicht wie sich ein Mountain King 2 zu einem Fat Albert verhält...???



Zur Info: Ich war gestern mal bei ebend bei Rose in Bocholt. Habe dort ca. 15 Räder mit den unterschiedlichsten Reifen gefahren. Fakt ist, das der FALT Albert besonders durch den schlechten Rollwiderstand aufgefallen. Mountain King 2 fand ich sehr gut als All-Round Reifen. Da ich jetzt aber viel Straßen und befestigte Wege fahre und Sie dort auf dem Grabbeltisch den RACE King in 2.2 für 9 Euro im Angebot hatten, habe ich mir diesen einfach mal spontan aufziehen lassen. Zuhause angekommen wurden die neuen Reifen sofort von Familie und Freunden begutachtet. Mir viel  auf, das der Continental Race King sehr hoch aufbaut. Dann habe wir den Reifen genau 4,2 bar verpasst und das Canyon AM 6.0 wurde dann ca. 80 km bewegt. Fazit: Ich konnte in allen Passagen meiner Tour fast durchgängig 3 Gänge höher fahren und fand mich dopplet so schnell. "Keine dicken Beine" mehr... 

Wenn es denn nach Winterberg in den Bike Park oder Querfeld geht, habe ich die Reifen innerhalb von einer halben Stunden wieder gewechselt...

Also ich will jetzt mal wirklich sagen, das mich das AM 6.0 als absoluter Allriunder überzeugt hat. Auch für Leute mit Bandscheiben oder Rückenprobleme


----------



## napstarr (6. Mai 2012)

4,2 bar? 
Geh Rennradfahren!


----------



## LANDOs (6. Mai 2012)

Continental gibt sogar bis 4,5 bar an... 

Aber Wahnsinnm heute wieder 55 km auf Wegen und durch den Waldpfaden zurücklegt.  Das AM 6.0 geht ab wie eine Rakete. Da es ja ein Fully ist, habe ich auch keine Rückenprobleme...


----------



## ChrizZZz (6. Mai 2012)

4,2Bar...ohje.


----------



## LANDOs (7. Mai 2012)

http://www.conti-online.com/generat...n/mtb/cc_marathon/Race King/race_king_de.html


----------



## napstarr (7. Mai 2012)

Totaler Schwachsinn was Conti da schreibt!

Auf Asphalt stimmt die Aussage: mehr Druck, weniger Rollwiderstand
Auf "weichem" Untergrund verhält es sich jedoch - bis zu einem gewissen Punkt - genau umgekehrt.
Mit 4 bar dreht dir ausserdem ständig das Rad durch, da haste ja ne Auflagefläche von wenigen mm²!


2 bar, je nach Gewicht mehr oder weniger .. basta!


----------



## ChrizZZz (7. Mai 2012)

Bin nun mit meinen nackigen 90kg auch auf 1,7-1,9 mit den 2,4er MkII
Mit den Hans ging sogar noch weniger!


Herstellerangaben sind so genau wie das Gewicht, das Sie angeben!


----------



## LANDOs (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo, da ich jetzt gerade nur Straße und befestigte Wege fahre, ist die geringe Auflageflächefläche wirklich sehr gut, um möglichst wenig Rollwiderstand zu haben. Aber für ebend mal Cross einfach ein wenig zuviel..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angstnippel (7. Mai 2012)

Tach die Damen und Herr´n

ich brauche mal etwas Erfahrung und Beratung von AM Besitzern!

ich überlege mir schon seid lezter Saison mein Enduro HT auszumußtern und ein 140/150mm Fully zu kaufen (man wird ja nicht jünger )
das AM ist ganz weit vorn dabei (Preis Leistung!)

#gibts dies Saison das AM-Rahmenset garnicht mehr?
#kann ich meine 160mm Gabel einbauen (ohne Garantieverlust?)
#hat der Rahmen genug Endprogresion? oder schlägt er öfter durch?
ich will nicht im BP damit rumballern, aber wenn auf einem Bergtrail mal eine Kante ist will ich auch drüber  (Fahrtechnik sollte genug vorhanden sein!)
#hat jemand ein Angel Set verbaut? Erfahrung dazu?
Haupteinsatzgebiet sind steile Bergpfade!

ich hoffe ihr Steinigt mich jetzt nicht aber, die 61 Seiten hab ich nur überflogen


----------



## Jonas29 (7. Mai 2012)

Hi Angstnippel,

Also ich bin mit meinem Nerve zufreiden...

-So wies aussieht gibts das Frame nur noch vom Torque, was ich auch bescheiden finde, da dann das Crash Replacment nicht mehr geht 
(Kaputter Rahmen -> reduzierter neuer...)

-Canyon gibt glaub ich nur Garantie auf den Rahmen. Die Frage stellt sich nur beim Steuerrohr: Im Nerve ist es tapered, wen die 160er Gabel 1 1/8" ist musst du mal kucken, wahrschenlich brauchst du dann einen anderen Steuersatz...

-Bei Endurotouren schlägt er nicht durch. Doch bei Drops ab 1m bzw. Scprünge ins Flat ab 2,5m ist nicht mehr viel platz, deshalb pump ich bei BP-Einsätzen mehr Luft auf den Dämpfer

- Ich habe mich zum Thema AngleSet auch ein mal informiert. Es passt leider nicht ins Nerve, weil es nicht für integrierte Steuersäte geeignet ist. Aber wenn die 160er Gabel ein 1 1/8" Steuerrohr hat, ist mehr Platz im Steuerrohr,...Vielleich hat da jemand anderes mehr Ahnung


----------



## LANDOs (7. Mai 2012)

Hi

ich möchte hier nicht jemanden die Lust am Basteln vermiesen, aber das ganze birgt auch immer ein Risiko. Finanziell kommt man oftmals besser weg wenn man das bestehende Bauteilegrab bei ebay verkloppt und sofort das richtige Bike fix und fertig kauft. Naja, kleine Änderungen habe ich bei meinem Nerve AM auch vorgenommen und ist ja auch ganz normal.

Gruß


----------



## DerMuckel (8. Mai 2012)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> -Bei Endurotouren schlägt er nicht durch. Doch bei Drops ab 1m bzw. Scprünge ins Flat ab 2,5m ist nicht mehr viel platz, deshalb pump ich bei BP-Einsätzen mehr Luft auf den Dämpfer


 
Du springst mit dem AM 2.5 m ins Flat??? Respekt...
Gruß,
Muckel


----------



## Jonas29 (8. Mai 2012)

Danke. Mit Landuung auchn Meter mehr... 



DerMuckel schrieb:


> Du springst mit dem AM 2.5 m ins Flat??? Respekt...
> Gruß,
> Muckel


----------



## simdiem (8. Mai 2012)

Das würde ich doch gerne mal sehen. Kommst vorbei und kannst von meiner Garage springen. Die ist ca. 2.5m hoch. Sanka wird von mir gestellt!


----------



## Jonas29 (9. Mai 2012)

Was laberst du?? Kannstn Sprung net vom Drop unterscheiden....Drop nurn Meter


----------



## beetle (10. Mai 2012)

mohlo schrieb:


> http://eburonentrails.npage.de/get_file.php?id=13672056&vnr=529542



Irgendwo gab es sogar noch was wo stand welche Lager man braucht. Hasr du das zufällig auch noch zur Hand?


----------



## biker1200 (11. Mai 2012)

mohlo schrieb:


> Kurzum: Ich bin mit dem MOUNTAIN KING II 2,4 ProTection sehr zufrieden. .



unterschrieben  ... ist ein völlig besseres Fahrgefühl ...  easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (12. Mai 2012)

Die Mountain King Protection sind wohl wirklich gefragt. Bei Rose in Bocholt hatten die vor einer Woche einen ganzen Grabbeltisch mit dem Reifen für 11 pro Stück. Heute war ich da und bis auf 3 Stück waren alle verkauft. Der Tisch mit den reduzierten Schwalbe Reifen war fast unangetastet.


----------



## ChrizZZz (12. Mai 2012)

Mal ne andere Frage:

Hat wer schon die Naben der AM1900 Laufräder auseinander genommen?
Habe ein komisches Geräusch an den Naben, denke mal nur etwas Dreck am falschen Platz. :/

..edit.. nicht wirklich Dreck vorhanden. Endkappen verursachen das Geräusch. Wird Zeit das mal nen neuer LRS reinkommt!


----------



## Deichfully (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte auf mein 2011er AM 8.0 Ergon GR2 bar ends aufschrauben. Nun lese ich überall, dass das wegen Carbon nicht so einfach geht. Auf der Ergon Seite gibt's die GR2 zwar nicht mehr, aber bei ähnlich aussehenden Grips steht, dass die für Carbon nicht geegnet sind. In diesem Thread scheinen das aber schon einige gemacht zu haben. Muss ich da vorher in den Lenker eine Art "Gegenmuffe" schrauben, damit wegen des Drucks der festgeschraubten Hörnchen der Lenker nicht beschädigt wird? Bei Ergon gibts die LS100 (http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/de/product/ls100). Ist es das, was ich brauche?
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## simdiem (13. Mai 2012)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> Doch bei Drops ab 1m bzw. *Scprünge ins Flat ab 2,5m ist nicht mehr viel platz*, deshalb pump ich bei BP-Einsätzen mehr Luft auf den Dämpfer



Lesen klappt ganz gut! Nur du solltest vorsichtiger sein, mit dem was du schreibst. 2,5m ins Flat.... Gute Besserung!


----------



## mohlo (13. Mai 2012)

Könnten die neuen NERVE AM (2012) Besitzer mal einen kurzen Blick auf Ihre Hinterbaustrebe werfen (siehe Bild) und mal prüfen, ob sich oberhalb der Schweißnaht ein Riss gebildet hat.


----------



## ChrizZZz (13. Mai 2012)

Also bei mir (ohne Lack) sehe ich noch gar nichts. (Bild ist im Album noch größer erhältlich)
Da waren auch schon ein paar knackige Abfahrten dabei. Laufleistung bislang 350-500km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (13. Mai 2012)

Mein nerve am 6.0 von 2012 hat nach 700km noch nix an der hinterbaustrebe. ;-)


----------



## ChrizZZz (14. Mai 2012)

Mir fällt da noch ne Kleinigkeit ein.
Und zwar klemmt sich dauernd die Hydraulikleitung der Reverb zwischen Wippe/140° Box sobald ich sie absenke 

Wenn ich sie etwas länger lasse legt sie sich sogar um die obere Dämpferaufnahme und bleibt dort hängen. 
Sprich es könnte irgendwann passieren, dass die Leitung abreisst wenn sie schlagartig wieder ausfährt.

Keine Ahnung wie ihr das handhabt oder wie die Leitung verlegt werden könnte. Muss immer ein Auge darauf werden


----------



## mohlo (14. Mai 2012)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie ihr das handhabt oder wie die Leitung verlegt werden könnte. Muss immer ein Auge darauf werden



Bei mir sieht es so aus:


----------



## ChrizZZz (14. Mai 2012)

Habe ne andere Wippe bei mir drin, die ist nicht so abgeflacht 
Meistens quetscht sie sich direkt in die Wippe. Verlege ich die Halterung und die Leitung anders kann sie auch gern an der Aufnahme hängen bleiben.


----------



## Bonvivant (14. Mai 2012)

Du hast ja auch einen kleinen Rahmen (wie ich: Größe S?). Was einigermaßen geholfen hat, ist
a) den Zug möglichst knapp zu halten (ggf. kürzen)
b) einen kleinen Rechtsbogen zwischen den beiden Rahmenschrauben zu machen, sodass sich die Leitung links an der Wippe vorbei biegt. Hilft bei mir (2011er Wippe) bedingt...bei Dir evt. besser.
Meine Leitung ist nichtsdestotrotz schon mal kaputt gewesen


----------



## ChrizZZz (14. Mai 2012)

Ist ein M.
Leitung kann ich legen wie ich will, das ändert nix.
Gekürzt ist auch alles fast aufs Minimum.

Habe nun vor der Wippe einfach ein Stück selbstklebendes Moosgummi
angeklebt, sodass die Leitung über die Wippe geführt wird


----------



## beetle (17. Mai 2012)

Gerade mal meine Lager überprüft. Alle im Eimer. Extrem schwergängig. Scheint mir so, dass bei einigen die Achse schief ist. Mal sehen ob die bestellten FAG länger halten.


----------



## napstarr (18. Mai 2012)

beetle: hast du zufällig die Liste der Lager parat?

Wäre super, dann muss ich nur einmal schrauben


----------



## biker1200 (18. Mai 2012)

die Liste hätte ich auch sehr gerne


----------



## biker1200 (18. Mai 2012)

biker1200 schrieb:


> Danke, Danke , Danke .... habe mir VO & HI den  Mountain King II montiert. HAMMER ... jetzt rollt das AM sehr fein mit genügend Grip.
> 
> Danke an alle Beteiligten zu diesem Thema, Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen



Wie sieht Euer MKII nach 6 Monaten aus .... das darf doch wohl nicht sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napstarr (18. Mai 2012)

6 Monate und du hast noch die Häarchen dran?
Dann liegt es definitiv daran, dass der Reifen sich langweilt!


----------



## biker1200 (18. Mai 2012)

...dachte ich mir, dass so ein Kommi kommt ..... ja ich war nicht fleißig dieses Jahr, kommt noch ;-) ...


----------



## beetle (18. Mai 2012)

napstarr schrieb:


> beetle: hast du zufällig die Liste der Lager parat?
> 
> Wäre super, dann muss ich nur einmal schrauben



Ja, habe ich. Außer die im Hauptlager. 

Du brauchst:

4x 698RS gibt es hier: kugellagershopberlin.de (Habe ich leider nicht als FAG oder SKF in der RS Version auftreiben können.)
2x 608RS
2x 626RS

Die beiden letzten gibt es von FAG im ebay shop von fag-ersatzteile-shop.


Was jetzt im Hauptlager drin ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Die scheint es bei mir aber nicht zerlegt zu haben.


----------



## napstarr (18. Mai 2012)

mille grazie!


----------



## beetle (18. Mai 2012)

Achso... am besten hier auch noch ein paar Buchsen bestellen: http://huber-bushings.com/

Weil die sind bei mir auch durch. 

Um mal ungefähr meinen Lagertotalschaden in Relation zu setzten. Mein Nerve AM hat nun 100.000hm, bei 6.000km hinter sich. Kann auch mehr sein.


----------



## simdiem (18. Mai 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Achso... am besten hier auch noch ein paar Buchsen bestellen: http://huber-bushings.com/
> 
> Weil die sind bei mir auch durch.
> 
> Um mal ungefähr meinen Lagertotalschaden in Relation zu setzten. *Mein Nerve AM hat nun 100.000hm, bei 6.000km hinter sich. Kann auch mehr sein.*



 Respekt


----------



## xXJojoXx (19. Mai 2012)

Setz' das mal hier rein  Gefahren mit dem Nerve AM 6.0 2011.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Mai 2012)

Ich bin grad auf der suche nach ner kettenführung, etwas wie die canyon chainguide für mein AM 7 2012 mit 3fach XT kurbel, kennt da jemand was?


----------



## Jonas29 (19. Mai 2012)

e13 heim3 oder bionicon c.guide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (20. Mai 2012)

die hier sollte auch raufpassen oder?

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31516_Triple-Ring-Kettenfuehrung-Modell-2012-.html

und welche version brauchts, iscg5 oder innenlager?


----------



## Jonas29 (20. Mai 2012)

Ja würd ich schon sagen....
Der Rahmen hat auch ISCG5, aber zwei schrauben von den fünf brauch der Umwerfer, die anderen 3 sind um das Lagerherum. Auf dem Bild ist nur die Innenlagerversion...


----------



## napstarr (20. Mai 2012)

mohlo schrieb:


> http://eburonentrails.npage.de/get_file.php?id=13672056&vnr=529542



Diese Anleitung passt fürs 2011er AM nicht!

Der Aufbau ist ganz anders, es gibt keine Verbindungsschraube, sondern beide Lager sind jeweils einzeln geschraubt.

Nachdem beide Schrauben und die Plastikschutzringe raus sind kommt links ein Sprengring, rechts nicht.
Rechts ist in die Kettenstrebe eine Buchse gepresst, als Anschlag.
Die Lager müssen also nach links raus.
Nur wie???

Sowohl links als auch rechts kommt nach dem Lager innen das Gewinde der  Befestigungsschraube und danach sehe ich eine schwarze Fläche mit einem  runden Loch (kein Inbus o.ä.), siehe Bilder.

Ich habe mir schon gedacht, dass man die Streben jetzt direkt vom Rahmen abziehen kann?!
Habe mal vorsichtig ein bisschen gezogen und mitm Gummihammer probiert, aber bevor ich was kaputt mache, hab ichs gelassen.

Weiß jemand weiter oder kennt eine Anleitung für den Hauptlagerwechsel des 2011ers?


P.S.: Kann mir vielleicht auch jemand sagen, welche Lager dort verbaut sind?
Dann könnte ich die schonmal bestellen.


----------



## LANDOs (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo

wo findet man denn eigentlich hier im Forum eine Rubrik, wo Leute Ihr Canyon Bike auf ein E-bike auf- oder umgerüstet haben?

Mein Vater hat nämlich große Probleme mit Hüfte

Gruß


----------



## mohlo (21. Mai 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wo findet man denn eigentlich hier im Forum eine Rubrik, wo Leute Ihr Canyon Bike auf ein E-bike auf- oder umgerüstet haben?
> 
> ...




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=504241&highlight=umbau+pedelec

und

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435813&highlight=umbau+pedelec


----------



## beetle (21. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand zufällig schon versucht die 4 Lager Am Schaltauge auszupressen? Wollen bei mir einfach nicht raus. Sollten sich doch nach links oder rechts einfach auspressen lassen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1200 (21. Mai 2012)

biker1200 schrieb:


> Wie sieht Euer MKII nach 6 Monaten aus .... das darf doch wohl nicht sein, oder?




Korrekt die bei Conti .... gibt neue Schluffen


----------



## beetle (21. Mai 2012)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Setz' das mal hier rein  Gefahren mit dem Nerve AM 6.0 2011.



Dafür hätte es aber auch ein Trecking-Rad getan, oder? Artgerecht Haltung sieht anders aus. 



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N05d2IYTyog"]MTB S3 Trails irgendwo bei Pfullingen pt1      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J56D6ZWbbUw"]S3 Trails irgendwo bei Pfullingen pt2      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Bonvivant (22. Mai 2012)

Mal ein paar hübsche Bilder aus einem traurigen Anlass. Ich verkaufe mein Nerve AM ---schweren Herzens wohlgemerkt. Alles Weitere siehe Bikemarkt oder PN, bitte nicht hier.


----------



## thacyberfreaker (22. Mai 2012)

Hi Canyon Freunde 

Kennt Jemand die gesamte Ausstattung eines Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 Modell 2011 und kann diese posten?
Finde diese nirgends und Canyon HP hat nur die neuen 2012er Modelle drin.
Grund: Möchte gerne mein kaum benutzes Canyon verkaufen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## un1e4shed (22. Mai 2012)

thacyberfreaker schrieb:


> Hi Canyon Freunde
> 
> Kennt Jemand die gesamte Ausstattung eines Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 Modell 2011 und kann diese posten?
> Finde diese nirgends und Canyon HP hat nur die neuen 2012er Modelle drin.
> ...




http://media.canyon.com/download/kataloge2011/Canyon_MTB_2011.pdf

immer wieder gern


----------



## beetle (22. Mai 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig schon versucht die 4 Lager Am Schaltauge auszupressen? Wollen bei mir einfach nicht raus. Sollten sich doch nach links oder rechts einfach auspressen lassen, oder?



Kann man nicht auspressen. Müssen ausgeschlagen werden. Die Schale hat innen ein Konus.


----------



## biker1200 (22. Mai 2012)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> http://media.canyon.com/download/kataloge2011/Canyon_MTB_2011.pdf
> 
> immer wieder gern



Oh, wie cool 

Hast Du das auch für:
- Nerve XC 8.0
- Nerve AM 8.0
Beide 2011 ... 

Das wäre SUPER


----------



## beetle (22. Mai 2012)

Schau auf keinen Fall hier rein: media.canyon.com/download/kataloge2011/Canyon_MTB_2011.pdf


----------



## biker1200 (22. Mai 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Schau auf keinen Fall hier rein: media.canyon.com/download/kataloge2011/Canyon_MTB_2011.pdf



Weija .. schäme mich ja schon ... SORRY  & DAnke


----------



## beetle (23. Mai 2012)

Kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (25. Mai 2012)

mohlo schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=504241&highlight=umbau+pedelec
> 
> und
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435813&highlight=umbau+pedelec




Ein Bekannter hat mir von einem Antrieb erzählt den man bei Bedarf in der Nähe der Pedalen anstecken könnte und nicht extra komplett neue Felgen und narbenmotor brauch... Weiß da jemand etwas darüber???


----------



## mohlo (25. Mai 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter hat mir von einem Antrieb erzählt den man bei Bedarf in der Nähe der Pedalen anstecken könnte und nicht extra komplett neue Felgen und narbenmotor brauch... Weiß da jemand etwas darüber???



Noch nie davon gehört.


----------



## un1e4shed (27. Mai 2012)

Huhu,
Wisst ihr zufällig ob das AM 2011 einen asymmetrischen Hinterbau hat? Ich bilde mir ein, davon was gelesen zu haben....
Grund der Frage, mein neuer Laufradsatz sitzt im Hinterbau nicht 100%ig mittig....


----------



## xyzHero (27. Mai 2012)

Das 2011 Modell hat den gleichen Hinterbau wie das 2012 Modell, also einen asymmetrischen.
Sieht man aber eigentlich, wenn man mal drauf schaut 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## siggi985 (27. Mai 2012)

Hat eigentlich einer schonmal den Rp2/Rp23 Dämpfer gegen nen anderen getauscht? Mir ist der Rp2 einfach viel zu linear und damit er mir nicht durchschlägt muss ich ihn mit nem recht hohen Druck fahren -> spricht nicht gerade sensibel an. Hatte jetzt mal vor die Luftkammer zu verkleinern damit er progressiver wird aber die Lösung ist halt nicht gerade die schönste wenn man am Dämpfer rumbasteln muss


----------



## LANDOs (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo 

ich habe das AM 6.0 2011 und habe das Problem das jetzt die Bremse kein Spiel mehr hat und dauernd bremst. Ich bin damit nen Hügel runtergefahren und dadurch das die Bremse blockiert hat, hat es mich vom Rad gerissen. Also die Hinterrad-Bremse (rechter Hebel)  hat am Hebel kein Spiel und bremst dauernd. Weiß jemand was eventuell passiert sein könnte und wie ich dies beheben kann?

Was mich jetzt auch noch wundert ist, das ich jetzt rechts am Hebel auch eine Rasterung (Stufe) des Hebels habe und links ebend nicht

Gruß


----------



## xXJojoXx (28. Mai 2012)

Ein kleines Filmchen aus Stromberg. Ich (grüne Hose) fahre ein Nerve AM. Viel Spaß


----------



## Cobenzl (29. Mai 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Kann man nicht auspressen. Müssen ausgeschlagen werden. Die Schale hat innen ein Konus.



Hallo beetle,

kannst du das etwas genauer beschreiben, möchte die Lager bei meinem 2009er XC wechseln und das scheint schon die selbe Konstruktion sein.


----------



## napstarr (29. Mai 2012)

Das interessiert mich auch!

Ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass die Buchsen durchgehend den gleichen Durchmesser haben, konnte das aber noch nicht verifizieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (29. Mai 2012)

Kann es sein das Canyon klamm heimlich eine Preiserhöhung bei den AM 5.0 und Am 6.0 durchgeführt hat für das Nerve AM 2012?

Man bietet ja jetzt das neue AM 5.0 zum Preis des AM 6.0 an und bietet das AM 6.0 2011 mit der SRAM Aussattung bei den 2012 Modellen gar nicht mehr an...?

Gruß


----------



## mohlo (29. Mai 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> ...Man bietet ja jetzt das *neue *AM 5.0 zum Preis des AM 6.0...Gruß



Es gibt doch gar kein AM 5.0 mehr in 2012?!

Und das 2011er 5.0 kann man auch nicht mit dem 2012er 6.0 vergleichen - das 5.0 hatte z.B. ein RS Revelation verbaut, wohingegen das heutige 6.0 ein Fox Talas RL hat.


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Mai 2012)

Kann das bestätigen, hab heuer oft die HP angeschaut, AM 5 gabs definitiv nicht in 2012


----------



## tobone (29. Mai 2012)

Hab mir jetzt ein AM9.0 bestellt. 
Aus irgend einem Grund bekomme ich das HR nicht in dei Ausfallenden.
An der Bremse liegt es nicht.


----------



## ChrizZZz (29. Mai 2012)

Wieso sollte das nicht gehen? 
Irgendwo muss es doch haken. Sonst nimm doch erstmal den Schnellspanner raus.


----------



## tobone (29. Mai 2012)

Alles versucht.
Bike geht zurück. Habe gerade eine schöne Mail an Canyon geschickt.
Werde wohl kein Kunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un1e4shed (29. Mai 2012)

tobone schrieb:


> Alles versucht.
> Bike geht zurück. Habe gerade eine schöne Mail an Canyon geschickt.
> Werde wohl kein Kunde.



bist du dir sicher, dass es nicht an dir liegt?


----------



## napstarr (29. Mai 2012)

1. Wo hängt es denn? Muss man doch erkennen.

2. Hier geht es um die 2011er Modelle!!!
Wenn du ein neues hast, ist dies sicher ein 12er,...


----------



## tobone (29. Mai 2012)

Es hängt überall. Als wären die Ausfallenden zu eng. Mit und ohne Schnellspanner. Und wenn man eine Stunde versucht ein Hinterrad einzubauen, kann es nicht an mir liegen.


----------



## Tshikey (30. Mai 2012)

... bei einem unserer am 8.0 (2011) ging auch das hinterrad nicht rein, lag an einem krummen schaltauge, ausgebaut, 
dabei zerbrochen, neues rein u. schwupps war auch das rad drinnen!

 tshikey


----------



## biker1200 (30. Mai 2012)

http://cms.canyon.com/supportcenter...es_id=14&supportcenter_articles_id=137&page=1   ... wenn das Brettchen und der Schnellspanner montiert waren, kann es eigentlich nicht zu eng sein.


----------



## ChrizZZz (30. Mai 2012)

Das mit dem Schaltauge kann natürlich sein.
Sollte bei einem Neurad natürlich nicht sein aber diese werden ja mittlerweile extra weiche gebaut, damit diese als erstes nachgeben.

Man sollte immer Ersatz zur Hause liegen haben


----------



## tobone (30. Mai 2012)

Wenn es am Schaltauge läge, müsste es ja wenigstens auf der anderen Seite passen.


----------



## _BuzzT_ (30. Mai 2012)

Hatte auch mein Rad mit krummem Schaltauge und zerbrochenem Brettchen und krummem Schnellspanner bekommen. Rad passte auch nicht. Gab kostenfrei Ersatz...


----------



## ChrizZZz (31. Mai 2012)

si.ve schrieb:


> Ist ein 6.0 aber die Lager und generell der Rahmen sind bei allen Modellen identisch.
> 
> Habe die Drehmomente wie auf dem beigefügten Foto verwendet. Grundsätzlich M8 = 16 Nm, M6 = 9-10 Nm und beim Hauptschwingenlager 22-24 Nm. Alles mit mittelfester Schraubensicherung (Loctite 243).




Dazu nochmal für die Leute, die ein 2012er AM fahren:

Alle Schrauben von 1,2,3,4 und 6 mit Loctite und 16NM
Nr. 5 am Hauptlager mit 22-25NM

Also hat sich bezüglich dessen nichts geändert  Nur, dass nun keine M6 mehr verbaut werden.



Edit.. puh.. bei mir hatte sich auch die Schrauben des Hauptlagers gelöst.


----------



## BrakeBooster (31. Mai 2012)

Ich hab gestern mal meinen Bock (2011er Nerve AM 8) kopfüber gestellt um ihn einer Inspektion zu unetrziehen, und war dann doch recht erschrocken was ich feststellen mußte: Die Bremsleitung hat beim Übergang Unterrohr/Tretlagerschale schön was reingefräst. Hab zuerstmal auf die Stelle einen 3M Sticker draufgemacht, bin jetzt natürlich aber etwas unsicher, ob das Material, was da abgetragen wurde, Einfluß auf die Stabilität hat. Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napstarr (31. Mai 2012)

Mach dir keinen Kopf, das beeinträchtigt auf keinen Fall die Stabiliät.
Würde sonst ja jeder tiefere Kratzer auch tun,..

Bei mir läuft die Leitung gar nicht unten entlang, sondern oben, die liegt dann immer auf der Schale vom Hollowtech auf.
Die Schale hat mittlerweile davon etwas Farbe angenommen...


----------



## Jonas29 (31. Mai 2012)

Bei mir reibt die Leitung auch am Lager, das hat aber keinen Einfluss, glaub ich


----------



## simdiem (1. Juni 2012)

Das ist nur unschön. Sonst nix weiter. Vielleicht kannst du versuchen die Leitung so zu verlegen, dass sie in einem größeren Bogen um das Tretlager verläuft und dadurch nicht mehr reibt.


----------



## Monche (1. Juni 2012)

Das Problem hatte ich auch. Hab se jetzt auch überm Lager vorbei laufen. 

Beim einfedern kommt Zug auf die Leitung wenn die Leitung unten rum verläuft. Deswegen ist die dort abgeschliffen.


----------



## bobais (1. Juni 2012)

bei meinem 2011 (6er) liegt die Leitung von Haus aus auf dem Tretlager.


----------



## LANDOs (2. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte an der Stelle extra mit Epxidharz eine kleine halb durchgesägtes Leerrohr angeklebt. Dadurch wird die ganze Stelle geschützt und die Leitung wird dadurch auch geführt. Wird wahrscheinlich die Klebestelle nach 1-2 Jahren neu machen müssen, aber immer noch besser als die Schürfstelle am Tretlager. 
Irgednwie merkt man schon der Canyon Aufbau und auch Konstruktion des Rahmen verbesserungswürdig sind... gibt noch andere Mängel wie den Riss an der Schweissstelle usw..


----------



## Schibbie (3. Juni 2012)

jo hab das mit der bremsleitung auch bemerkt, aber das ist nich nur bei canyon der fall... irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, dass mal gern die bewegungen der leitungen bei den herstellern nicht beachtet werden


----------



## buergi_m (5. Juni 2012)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Dazu nochmal für die Leute, die ein 2012er AM fahren:
> 
> Alle Schrauben von 1,2,3,4 und 6 mit Loctite und 16NM
> Nr. 5 am Hauptlager mit 22-25NM
> ...



Spannend, also ich besitze zwei Nerve AM aus dem Jahr 2012 und beide Räder haben bei der Verbindung Sitzstrebe-Wippe eine M6 Schraube. Auf dem Bild von *si.ve *wäre es dieSchraube 1.


----------



## ChrizZZz (5. Juni 2012)

Jupp, sry!
Die hatte ich anfangs nicht mehr im Blick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXJojoXx (18. Juni 2012)

Kleines farbliches Update (Griffe):


----------



## RedOrbiter (19. Juni 2012)

@xXJojoXx
Farbliche Harmonie sieht in meinen Augen irgendwie anders aus.
Aber jedem wie es gefällt. Und wichtig - Wenn's Dir gefällt - Freude dran haben.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Markdierk (23. Juni 2012)

Auch wenn Ferndiagnose meist schwer ist, würde mich einmal interessieren, wie weit ein "Geeier" eines Laufrades (Reifens?!) normal ist. Wenn ich beim Fahren ans Tretlager schauen, eiert mein Reifen schon 1cm +/- hin und her.


----------



## RedOrbiter (23. Juni 2012)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Auch wenn Ferndiagnose meist schwer ist, würde mich einmal interessieren, wie weit ein "Geeier" eines Laufrades (Reifens?!) normal ist. Wenn ich beim Fahren ans Tretlager schauen, eiert mein Reifen schon 1cm +/- hin und her.


1 cm +/- ist etwas gar viel. 
Ich würde mal das Rad dringend ausbauen und dann Zentrieren.


cu RedOrbiter


----------



## Markdierk (23. Juni 2012)

Danke für die hilreiche Antwort!

Zentrieren ist nicht mehr nötig, Tune - Flow kommt


----------



## beetle (25. Juni 2012)

Gute Wahl. Welche speichen und von wem aufgebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (25. Juni 2012)

r2-bikes ... hatte schon bestellt aber nochmal storniert ... muss mir das ganze doch noch einmal überlegen. wollte eig. in 1-2 jahren dann ein specialized enduro oder torque holen und den lrs dann dort einbauen. mir is nur aufgefallen,d ass ich die tune vorne nicht umrüsten kann auf 20mm.. deshalb brauch ich nochmal bedenkzeit. würe den lrs mit sapim cx-ray speichen bauen lassen


----------



## beetle (25. Juni 2012)

Dann nim die Naben von Acros. Damit gehts. Macht den LRS 100g schwerer. Oder die Hope, die den LRS nochmals 100g schwerer machen. Meiner stammt vom Felix. Der sagt dir schon was du brauchst.


----------



## MindPatterns (28. Juni 2012)

Hey Forum,

das Nerve fährt sich nach wie vor hervorragend, nur die Gabel macht mir mit ihrem Buchsenspiel und hakeligen Ansprechverhalten etwas Kummer. Muß wohl mal zu Service, seis drum.

Was mich momentan aber viel mehr nervt, ist ein Knacken unten am Tretlagerbereich, das ich folgendermaßen reproduzieren kann:

1) anfahren am steilen Hang mit ordentlich Druck auf der Kurbel
2) Wenns feucht ist   beim Ziehen der Hinterradbremse (im Stehen), und Druck auf die Kurbel geben

Wenns einmal geknackt hat, ist es auch schon wieder okay für ein paar Minuten. Hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob das schon die Lager sein können? Der Bock hat gerade mal ca. 800 km runter. Ist übrigens ein 2011er 8er...


----------



## ChrizZZz (29. Juni 2012)

Muss halt mal alles gecheckt werden. Normalo wenn man es nicht selbst tut nah 300km oder 6 Monaten nach Kauf.

Kurbel raus... Lafer und Kurbel vom Dreck entfernen und nachfetten. Kurbelmutter mit Anzugsmoment wieder festziehen. Sonst andere Bauteile checkn


----------



## Cobenzl (29. Juni 2012)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Hey Forum,
> 
> Was mich momentan aber viel mehr nervt, ist ein Knacken unten am Tretlagerbereich, das ich folgendermaßen reproduzieren kann:
> 
> ...



800 km ist ja fast neu, was oft hilft Tretlager ausbauen Gewinde leicht einfetten und was gehet festziehen, da kannst nix kaput machen.

Kurbel kann natütlich auch nicht ganz festsitzende Schrauben haben. Kasette fest ? Schnellspanner fest ?


----------



## ChrizZZz (29. Juni 2012)

Sattelstütze nicht vergessen!


----------



## SirToby82 (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe ähnliches Problem...  Bei meinem 2011er AM6 tritt das Knacken
nur beim Kurbeln im Bereich des Tretlagers auf, egal ob stehen oder sitzend.
 => Tretlager raus, gefettet, rein=> knackt immer 
noch genauso. => Kurbel raus alles sauber, Kasette weg sauber und 
beides gefettet. => knackt immer noch.... 

Woran könnte es noch liegen, was kann ich noch machen?


Vielen Dank schon mal

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Schibbie (29. Juni 2012)

Haben die Kurbelarme Spiel? So war es mal bei mir. Ich konnte die axial richtig schön bewegen. Also beide angefasst und axial bewegt.

Vllt auch mal das Hinterrad nen Tick fester anziehen, daran lags auch schon mal bei mir.


----------



## RedOrbiter (29. Juni 2012)

SirToby82 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Habe ähnliches Problem...  Bei meinem 2011er AM6 tritt das Knacken
> nur beim Kurbeln im Bereich des Tretlagers auf, egal ob stehen oder sitzend.
> ...


Evtl. Pedalen kontrollieren - abschrauben - säubern - fetten/ölen...

Bist du sicher dass es das Tretlager ist?
Ich würde mal die Speichenspannung vom Laufrad prüfen. Oft sind die Speichen nach einiger Zeit lose und das Knacken kommt von dort.
Laufrad in den Zentrierständer und Speichen anziehen wo nötig.


cu RedOrbiter


----------



## Cobenzl (29. Juni 2012)

Im Prinzip kann man nur mit dem Ausschließungsprinzip sich an das Problem heranarbeiten.
Was bei meinem NRVE jetzt fällig war sind die Gelenklager vom Hinterbau  aber das hat fast 6000 km drauf, die Lager aber mehr als überfällig  drehen sich wie Pfeffermühlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirToby82 (30. Juni 2012)

@schibbie: ein leichtes Spiel fühle ich, kann aber die Schraube der
Kurbel nicht fester anziehen. Hast ne Lösung?

@RedOrbiter: Leider bin ich mir nicht sicher wg des Tretlagers, sonst
würd ichs einfach tauschen. Speichen muss ich mal checken, der letzte Check ist schon ein paar Wochen her. Das Komische ist nur, dass das 
Knacken nur unter Last auftritt. In der Ebene ohne viel Druck knackt nichts!?


----------



## Schibbie (30. Juni 2012)

Meine Lösung des leichten Spiels war es, die Kurbelarme auszubauen, gleich Lager noch mitausgebaut, alles gesäubert, neu gefettet und dann wieder zusammengebaut. Bei mir war aber die graue Lagerschale total locker, d.h. ich konnte die mit der Hand ohne Werkzeug drehen. Hab dann alles wieder nach Drehmomentangaben zusammengeschraubt und jetzt jab ich seitdem Ruhe. Hilft dir wohl auch nicht viel weiter oder?


----------



## ChrizZZz (30. Juni 2012)

Bei mir waren die Schalen auch relativ "lose".
Danach war Ruhe!


----------



## Rasender Robert (5. August 2012)

Hallo,

da die Dämpferbuchsen meines Nerve AM 2011 hinüber sind, möchte ich auf die huber-bushings wechseln. Allerdings habe ich gerade keinen Messschieber zur Hand, um die Einbaubreite der Dämpferaufnahme oben in der Wippe und unten im Rahmen auszumessen.

Hat jemand diese Maße zufällig parat oder kann sie schnell ausmessen?

Danke!

Robert


----------



## RedOrbiter (5. August 2012)

@Rasender Robert
Nerve AM 2011: Fox Dämpferbuchsen Mass 22.2 x 8 mm unten und oben die gleichen.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## xXJojoXx (5. August 2012)

Bisschen Action aus dem Bikeurlaub:


----------



## Jonas29 (5. August 2012)

Hallo,

Ich hab ein Problem bei meinem 2011er Nerve AM7.0, dass wenn ich z.B. Stoppy mache oder "frontale Belastungen" auf die Gabel kommen es knarkst. Manchmal lauter manchmal leiser.... Steuersatz hab ich auseinander genommen und neu eingefettet, aber es hat nichts gebracht...  

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen 

MfG Jonas


----------



## greg12 (6. August 2012)

knacken kommt ziemlich sicher von der verklebten standrohr- kronen einheit der fox.
am besten einschicken,,,,


----------



## Jonas29 (6. August 2012)

Da wart ich nochn bisschen... hab das bike noch kein Jahr weißt du ob das auf garantie geht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un1e4shed (14. August 2012)

> *Bremsscheibendurchmesser für Canyon Bikes*
> 
> Unsere Bikes sind nur für die Bremsscheibendurchmesser zugelassen, die ab Werk verbaut sind.




Also n Nerve AM Hinterbau ist nur für ne 185er Scheibe zugelassen oder? 203er darf ich also nicht montieren? Kann das jemand mit Sicherheit sagen?


Danke


----------



## tamrac23 (14. August 2012)

Zugelassen nicht. Aber es passiert garantiert nichts, wenn Du stattdessen eine 203 Scheibe 'reinbaust. Die Garantie geht halt flöten, aber was solls??.
(btw: nachweisen kanns' Dir eh' keiner ....)

Cheers

Phil


----------



## xXJojoXx (18. August 2012)

Hi,
suche fÃ¼r mein Nerve einen kÃ¼rzeren und steileren Vorbau, damit ich etwas aufrechter und nicht mehr so gestreckt sitze. Er sollte, passend zum Bike, schwarz anodisiert sein. Wer kann da im Preisbereich 50â¬-70â¬ was empfehlen ?


----------



## Ducatisepp (18. August 2012)

Hallo, ich habe eine  neuwertigen Syntace F109 75 mm 6° für 55 Euro inkl. Porto.
Er ist einer der Leichtesten Vorbauten mit Titan Schrauben.


----------



## xXJojoXx (18. August 2012)

Nichts gegen Dich, aber gerade bei Lenkern und Vorbauten bevorzuge ich Neuware


----------



## Cobenzl (19. August 2012)

6 Grad sind Sandard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (20. August 2012)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich hab ein Problem bei meinem 2011er Nerve AM7.0, dass wenn ich z.B. Stoppy mache oder "frontale Belastungen" auf die Gabel kommen es knarkst. Manchmal lauter manchmal leiser.... Steuersatz hab ich auseinander genommen und neu eingefettet, aber es hat nichts gebracht...
> 
> ...



Das habe ich nun auch. war nun 10 Tage unterwegs und habe mich teilweise erschrocken wie laut es war. Gut, dass es nun im Service.


----------



## Jonas29 (20. August 2012)

Ich hab bisher noch nichts unternommen, war nur bei nem Local Händler und der meinte es käme vom Steuersatzlagerschalen und Rahmen.....

Es wäre nett wenn du mal die Prognose von Canyon posten würdest 

MfG Jonas


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. August 2012)

Ja werd ich.
Beim Grand Canyon CF war es auch das untere Lager was sich im Rahmen bewegt hat und ein lautes Knaarzen verursacht hat.
Leider kann ich das bei meinem AM nicht bewegen bzw. aus dem Rahmen problemlos lösen und habe da auch weiter erstmal die Finger von gelassen. Das sollen die lieber selber beheben.


----------



## Jonas29 (20. August 2012)

welches untere Lager??? Grand Canyon CF is dochn Hardtail oder meinst dus Tretlager???


----------



## un1e4shed (20. August 2012)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> welches untere Lager??? Grand Canyon CF is dochn Hardtail oder meinst dus Tretlager???


unteres Steuersatzlager meint er


----------



## Jonas29 (20. August 2012)

oh...sry


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. August 2012)

Jopp, alles was direkten Rahmenkontakt hat.


----------



## Jonas29 (20. August 2012)

Ma sehn....im Moment tipp ich auf neuen Steuersatz....


----------



## beetle (20. August 2012)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> Da wart ich nochn bisschen... hab das bike noch kein Jahr weißt du ob das auf garantie geht??



Ja, Garantie. Zumindest etwas bei dem Edelschrott.

Edith sagt: Hatte schonmal im Frühsommer die Gabel zur reperatur. Hat nur ganze 1,5 Monate gehalten und jetzt knackt die wieder als würde die gleich auseinander brechen.


----------



## MindPatterns (30. August 2012)

Nerve 8.0 - Hab mir heute schön eine Delle in die Hinterradfelge gefahren. Weiß jemand, ob und wo ich die verbaute Felge einzeln herbekomme (DT Swiss AM 1800?)? Bei DT Swiss hab ich schon geschaut - nix zu finden, da es sich wohl um eine Sonderanfertigung für Canyon handelt. Sollte exakt diese Felge nicht aufzutreiben sein - weiß jemand, welche aktuelle Felge von DT Swiss der verbauten am nächsten kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (31. August 2012)

fHallo

ich habe ein Canyon AM 6.0 2011 und wollte einmal fragen, wo ich meine Ausstattung auf der Canyon Seite finden kann. Gibt es eine Historie?

2. Habe ich auch die schweren Laufräder die beim Canyon AM 7.0 2012 im Test bemängelt wurden?  http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-canyon-nerve-am-7-0.639726.2.htm

3. Bezüglich Rock Shox Reverb 125 30,9 x 420 mm MMX rechts, gibt es diese bei Bike-Discount für 209 Euro. Die Variante Reverb 125  30,9 x 420 mm links kostet 239 Euro. Gibt es für das AM 6.0 2011 eine Variante die nur allein passt oder sind abhängig von der Länge der Stütze und welche Seite man bevorzugt?

4. Am AM 6.0 ist vorne ein FAT Albert und hinten ein Nobby NIC. Gibt es auf den Reifen eine Laufrichtung die beachtet werden muß?

Danke im voraus?


----------



## Schibbie (1. September 2012)

die reifen haben eine angezeichnete laufrichtung. das ist ein pfeil aussen drauf ca 3cm lang


----------



## LANDOs (3. September 2012)

Danke für Deine Teil-Antwort.

Hat noch jemand eventuell Infos zu der Aussattung auf der Canyon Seite,
den Rock Shocks Reverb und den verwendeten DT Swiss 1950 Laufrädern?


----------



## Boardi05 (3. September 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> fHallo
> 
> ich habe ein Canyon AM 6.0 2011 und wollte einmal fragen, wo ich meine Ausstattung auf der Canyon Seite finden kann. Gibt es eine Historie?
> 
> ...



Die genaue ausstattung steht auch im handbuch bzw. auf der cd/dvd die im handbuch drinnen ist (bei den 2012er ist es so)

2. Bei dir sind die DT Swiss M 1950 verbaut, einfach mal selber wiegen, denn der mountainbike muss ein fehler unterlaufen sein, denn meine kommen nicht auf das gewicht, das in der mtb drinnen ist. Die nummer gibt normalerweise bei DT das gewicht beider laufräder an (ohne reifen scheibe etc.), bei dir sollten es also 1950g sein

3. Verbauen kann man beide, zwischen links und rechts muss man nur nach eigenem geschmack auswählen, wo einem der hebel am lenker lieber ist

4. jeder reifen hat eine laufrichtung, steht auf dem reifen


----------



## LANDOs (3. September 2012)

Danke, vielen Dank


----------



## greg12 (3. September 2012)

naja die betitelung der laufräder sagt bei canyon mal nix übers gewicht aus. da das keine dt standardlrs sind, sonder von canyon zusammengestellte komponenten lässt die bezeichnung nur auf einen marketinginput schliessen, sonst nix. geh mal davon aus, dass die laufräder >2kg wiegen. aber ums genau zu wissen hikft nur eins, selber wiegen....
(grundsätzlich rundet auch dt bei den systemlrs wie dem m1800 das gewicht eher ab als auf...)


----------



## Boardi05 (3. September 2012)

Die zahlen sind wirklich n bissl optimistisch, die AM 1900 die am Nerve AM 7.0 2012 montiert sind, wiegen 2004g, also 100g mehr als die zahl vermuten lässt

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-4607/dt-swiss-systemlaufrader-am-1900

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-4608/dt-swiss-systemlaufrader-am-1900


----------



## MindPatterns (4. September 2012)

nachdem ich es schon so manches mal hier gelesen habe, ist es auch mir passiert: Beim Bikecheck festgestellt, daß sich eine Schraube an der Dämpferwippe rausgedreht hat - und zwar die, die am Sitzrohr liegt (rechte Seite).
Schraube sah auch nicht so aus, als sei sie mit Loctite gesichert. Kann nur jedem raden, immer wieder die Schrauben an den gelenken auf Sitz zu überprüfen. Manche sitzen so fest, daß man sich den Schraubenkopf rundreht, und manche fallen einem einfach so in die Hand beim anschauen 

Jemand nen Tip, wo ich nach Schäden schauen sollte? Weiß nicht, wie lange ich mit der losen Schraube gefahren bin...


----------



## ChrizZZz (4. September 2012)

Das hatte ich beim 12er ebenfalls. Untere Schraube Antriebsseite am Tretlager war mit Sicherheit _nicht_ mit 25nm fest.

Solange der Hinterbau nicht an den typischen Schwachstellen (Bremsaufnahme und parallel dazu die andere Seite) eingerissen ist, sollte alles ok sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbie (4. September 2012)

@ChrizZZz: genau das hatte ich bei meinem Nerve XC. die hing dann irgendwann mal draussen, und der hinterbau ist mir bergauf immer weggerutscht, bis ichs mal gecheckt hatte


----------



## ChrizZZz (4. September 2012)

Loctite und ab geht's!


----------



## Jonas29 (4. September 2012)

Wie sihts mit dem Knarcksen im Steuersatzbereich aus?
Von Canyon schon was bekannt??

MfG Jonas


----------



## ChrizZZz (4. September 2012)

Nee noch nicht.
Das wird wohl auch eher etwas dauern.


----------



## Monche (4. September 2012)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> Wie sihts mit dem Knarcksen im Steuersatzbereich aus?
> Von Canyon schon was bekannt??
> 
> MfG Jonas



Ein knacken im steuerrohrbereich hab ich bei meinem 2012er AM auch. Es scheint auch ein klein wenig Spiel drin zu sein....

Seit neustem habe ich bei lastwechsel ein knacksen im hinterbau/ tretlager Bereich.. Heisst wenn ich rein trete knackt es einmal und wenn ich bremse noch einmal... Hat das jemand von euch schon mal gehabt?


----------



## christoph86 (4. September 2012)

Mei mir knackt es auch, 2012er AM; wenn ich so von oben runterhöre, würd ich sagen Bereich Tretlager/Schwingenlager. Wenn ich losfahre ist noch Ruhe, nach etwa 1 Km fängt es langsam an, vorwiegend unter Last.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (5. September 2012)

christoph86 schrieb:


> Mei mir knackt es auch, 2012er AM; wenn ich so von oben runterhöre, würd ich sagen Bereich Tretlager/Schwingenlager. Wenn ich losfahre ist noch Ruhe, nach etwa 1 Km fängt es langsam an, vorwiegend unter Last.



Bei mir (2011er AM) war es der Schnellspanner (Dreck, Sand, etc.). Diesen entfernen, reinigen und mit ausreichend Montagepaste/Fett versehen. Davon auch etwas an die Ausfallenden und anschließend den Schnellspanner wieder ordentlich festziehen.


----------



## ChrizZZz (5. September 2012)

Wenns im Tretlager ist, Kurbel raus und neu fetten, wieder mit 54nm festziehen (SRAM)
Ggf. mal die Lagerschalen nachziehen! Waren bei mir auch direkt lose.


----------



## LANDOs (5. September 2012)

Genau ist doch kein Problem eine viertel Stunde zu investieren und einmal alle Schrauben nachzuziehen... Das ist ebend auch der Unterschied zwischen Versenderbike und einem Händler "an der Ecke". Ich glaube aber das viele auch mal gern etwas schrauben und sich in die Thematik einarbeiten wollen.


----------



## christoph86 (5. September 2012)

Schrauben und schnellspanner hab ich schon zwei mal durchkontrolliert, Kurbel ist der nächste Versuch.


----------



## LANDOs (5. September 2012)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Wenns im Tretlager ist, Kurbel raus und neu fetten, wieder mit 54nm festziehen (SRAM)
> Ggf. mal die Lagerschalen nachziehen! Waren bei mir auch direkt lose.



Genauso war es bei  mir auch->ebend keine große Sache; hat keine Stunde gedauert.


----------



## LANDOs (7. September 2012)

Hallo

ich suche einen guten Laufradsatz für mein Canyon AM 6.0 2011.  Weiß jemand ein Schnäppchen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## siggi985 (7. September 2012)

Zum Thema knacken, was bei meinem Nerve gerne knarzt/knackst ist das Plastikteil am Unterrohr wo die Züge wieder aus dem Rahmen kommen. Dachte erst an Kurbel/Tretlager aber kam eindeutig von diesem Teil...


----------



## Cobenzl (7. September 2012)

Guter Tipp sollte man mit Fett einsetzen.


----------



## Cobenzl (7. September 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich suche einen guten Laufradsatz für mein Canyon AM 6.0 2011.  Weiß jemand ein Schnäppchen?
> 
> Vielen Dank



Schnäppchen ist es keines aber ich bin begeistert von meinem Mavic Crossmax ST - robust einfach zu warten (lagerwechsel)


----------



## LANDOs (10. September 2012)

Hi

so nach ca. einem Jahr auf meinem Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 2011 kann ich mal folgendes berichten:

Positiv: 
-Service und Lieferung Canyon
-Rahmen
-Schaltung SRAM X9
-Fox Gabel
-Fox DÃ¤mpfer
-der schwarze Eloxierung des Rahmen und Anbauteile sind sehr bestÃ¤ndig
-Gut verlegte Leitungen

Negativ:
-DT Swiss AM 1950 sind schwer und mit den billigen Aufkleber auf Felge und Naben sieht das aus wie ein Chinakracher aus. NÃ¤chstes Jahr kommen vielleicht *Mavic Crossmax SX* oder hat noch jemand eine andere Empfehlung (gÃ¼nstig /wertig)?
-Die weissen Griffe sind von der Ergonomie eine mittlere Katastrophe. Wurden gegen *Ergon-GS1-L* getauscht.
-Der Selle Italia Shiver ist nicht fÃ¼r mehr als 2 Stunden Fahren geeignet. Hart wie ein Brett. Wurde erstmal mit einem 4 â¬ Gel-Ãberzug verbessert. Es wird aber definitiv noch mal etwas anderes folgen.
-Die Bremsen Avid Elixir 3 sind vom Einstellen eine Katastrophe. Kurz nur mal das Rad rausnehmen und schon schleift wieder etwas. Damit habe in einem Jahr mehr als 10 Stunden mit entlÃ¼ften usw. verbracht. Naja, irgendwann mal im Ausverkauf etwas hÃ¶herwertiges wie eine *Avid Elixir 9* kaufen. Habe die bei meinem Freund gesehen, ausprobiert und eingestellt. Kurz: Es liegen Welten dazwischen...
-Die Reifen Kombination Fat Albert vorn und Nobby Nic hinten ist gerade bezÃ¼glich des Fat Albert wirklich fett. Also wer mit dieser Reifenkombination mehr als 60 km Touren absolviert wird schon allein durch die Reifen gut gefordert. Wenn ich lÃ¤ngere Touren in weniger starken GelÃ¤nde fahre, ziehe ich mir ebend schnell mal die 2,20 Conti Race King drauf. Was fÃ¼r ein Unterschied! Man kann durchgehend mehr als 5 km/h schneller fahren. Allein durch die Reifenwahl lÃ¤Ãt sich schnell das Canyon AM zu einem XC verwandeln...

GruÃ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1200 (10. September 2012)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Zum Thema knacken, was bei meinem Nerve gerne knarzt/knackst ist das Plastikteil am Unterrohr wo die Züge wieder aus dem Rahmen kommen. Dachte erst an Kurbel/Tretlager aber kam eindeutig von diesem Teil...



...und da wo die Züge oben in den Rahmen rein gehen .. Silicospray oder Kettenspray schaffte sofort Abhilfe ... seit dem schaltet es sich auch wesentlich leichter ...


----------



## Jonas29 (10. September 2012)

Das Schaltzugknacken klingt anders und passiert nur wenn man einlenkt. Das aus dem Steuersatz passiert beim bremsen mim Vorderrad, auch wenn das Rad gerade steht....


----------



## Jonas29 (10. September 2012)

landos: Ich würde mir keine schweren Mavics holen sondern z.B. so etwas:
http://www.light-wolf.de/index.php?option=com_rsgalerie&task=Radsatz&rsID=378
 Is auf jedenfall leichter....umso leichter die rotierende Masse umso besser...


----------



## Boardi05 (10. September 2012)

zu leicht is dann auch nicht gut, auf nem AM gehören stabile felgen und die sind meistens schwer


----------



## ChrizZZz (11. September 2012)

Bis auf die Speichen top!

Die Felgen sind mehr wie stabil


----------



## Boardi05 (11. September 2012)

Dann is gut,

gibs die auch als Tubeless? Preis?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. September 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Negativ:
> -DT Swiss AM 1950 sind schwer und mit den billigen Aufkleber auf Felge und Naben sieht das aus wie ein Chinakracher aus. NÃ¤chstes Jahr kommen vielleicht *Mavic Crossmax SX* oder hat noch jemand eine andere Empfehlung (gÃ¼nstig /wertig)?
> ...



- LRS: ZTR Flow mit Hope-Naben = "Hope Hoops"...breit, stabil und leicht...hab ich hier im Forum gÃ¼nstig beim user "runterfahrer" erworben
- hast Du die Bremsen wirklich nach Anleitung entlÃ¼ftet? Waren die BremsbelÃ¤ge beim EntlÃ¼ften GANZ zurÃ¼ck gedrÃ¼ckt?
- den Shiver fahre ich auch...find ihn okay. Geschmackssache.
- wegen der Reifen: ging mir genauso...vorne nun Conti X-King RS und hinten Raceking RS...das bike ist wesentlich "schneller" wobei der Fat Albert schon mehr Grip hat. Auf den NN kann ich gut verzichten.

GruÃ


----------



## LANDOs (11. September 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> - LRS: ZTR Flow mit Hope-Naben = "Hope Hoops"...breit, stabil und leicht...hab ich hier im Forum günstig beim user "runterfahrer" erworben
> - hast Du die Bremsen wirklich nach Anleitung entlüftet? Waren die Bremsbeläge beim Entlüften GANZ zurück gedrückt?
> - den Shiver fahre ich auch...find ihn okay. Geschmackssache.
> - wegen der Reifen: ging mir genauso...vorne nun Conti X-King RS und hinten Raceking RS...das bike ist wesentlich "schneller" wobei der Fat Albert schon mehr Grip hat. Auf den NN kann ich gut verzichten.
> ...



Meinst Du den Laufradsatz? http://r2-bike.com/notubes-Laufradsatz-flow-Hope-evo_2

Der Laufradsatz kostet ja ca. 500 Euro. Ist das Preis / Leistungsverhältnis besser als bei z.B. einem DT Swiss oder Mavic Laufradsatz?






Also bezüglich Reifenänderung entwickelt das Nerve AM wirklich Toureneigenschaften.


----------



## Boardi05 (11. September 2012)

Für den gleichen preis und gleiche gewicht gibs auch den Iodine2 Laufradsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (11. September 2012)

Hallo Du meinst den hier? Ist aber im Durchschnitt nochmals ca. 80 Euro günstiger als der Hope Hoops und mehr als 180 Euro als der Mavic Crossmax SX. Geht das nicht auf Kosten der Qualität.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/30369?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]


----------



## ChrizZZz (11. September 2012)

Den Hope/Notubes Flow-Laufradsatz würde ich jeglichen std. Mavic oder DT Swiss vorziehen!
Einfachere Wartung und weniger Probleme.

Die Laufräder gibt es so hier im Forum ab 359EUR !!!!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/35256-hope-hoops-pro-ii-evo-no-tubes-flow-ex-26-29-crest-26-29

(Damit meine ich keine höherwertigen Laufräder mit 240s Naben o.ä.!)

Die Crankbrothers sind ja nicht gerade für ihre Haltbarkeit bekannt.


----------



## LANDOs (11. September 2012)

Hier im Forum als gut gebraucht oder?


----------



## ChrizZZz (11. September 2012)

Nein


----------



## Boardi05 (11. September 2012)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Den Hope/Notubes Flow-Laufradsatz würde ich jeglichen std. Mavic oder DT Swiss vorziehen!
> Einfachere Wartung und weniger Probleme.
> 
> Die Laufräder gibt es so hier im Forum ab 359EUR !!!!
> ...



Mit knapp 2 kg aber nicht wirklich leicht

http://www.bike24.de/p121101.html

sollten ja di gleichen sein


----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. September 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Meinst Du den Laufradsatz? http://r2-bike.com/notubes-Laufradsatz-flow-Hope-evo_2
> 
> Der Laufradsatz kostet ja ca. 500 Euro. Ist das Preis / Leistungsverhältnis besser als bei z.B. einem DT Swiss oder Mavic Laufradsatz?
> 
> ...



Ich hab denselben wie ChrizZZz (mit flow):
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/35256-hope-hoops-pro-ii-evo-no-tubes-flow-ex-26-29-crest-26-29

Besseres PLV gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht...der LRS von bike24/r2-bike macht keinen Sinn, weil teurer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (11. September 2012)

Teurer ja, aber ist es der selbe? Denn bike24 gibt ihn mit 2kg an, da kann man die DT Swiss die montiert sind auch gleich behalten


----------



## LANDOs (11. September 2012)

Für mich ist es interessant, wie doch die Meinungen auseinander gehen.

Also meine Meinung zu den Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 Felgen (DT Swiss AM 1950) ist das diese wirklich sehr günstig aus einer China Lohnfertigung stammen. Wenn man jetzt schon einen neuen Laufsatz kauft, sollte dies schon Fortschritt zu den bestehenden sein. Billig heißt ebend nicht immer günstig! Das soll nicht heißen, das die Kosten egal sind.

Gruß


----------



## ChrizZZz (11. September 2012)

Der Hope/Flow liegt je nach Speichenwahl bei 1750-1880gr.!
Und der ist DH/FR-tauglich!


----------



## LANDOs (11. September 2012)

Also kann man sagen, sind die ein Kompromiss aus etwas mehr an Gewicht und maximaler Stabilität? 

Was ist denn zu der Qualität der Naben zu sagen und gibt es die Felgen auch in weiss?


----------



## LANDOs (11. September 2012)

Außerdem sind dort einige Varianten von Schnellspannern und Naben aufgeführt. Keine Ahnung was für das Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 am besten passt?


----------



## Boardi05 (11. September 2012)

Ob schnellspanner oder steckachse hängt von der gabel bzw. bike ab, das 2012er modell hat vorne 15mm steckachse und hinten einen schnellspanner 9*135mm. Da musste guggn was bei dir verbaut ist.


----------



## LANDOs (11. September 2012)

Hab ja das AM 6.0 2011 und die Fox Talas 32 vorne und Schnellspanner hinten.

Das heißt vorne und hinten mit einer Schieblehre die Länge und Durchmesser ausmessen?

Und wie sieht es mit einer weissen Felge und Nabe bei dem Hope/Notubes Flow-Laufradsatz?

Gruß


----------



## Pizzaplanet (11. September 2012)

Schau doch mal bei Sixpack rein.
Die haben doch schöne Laufradsätze da, ich weiß nur noch nicht ob der SAM LRS schon im Internet steht.


----------



## LANDOs (11. September 2012)

Bei Sixpack habe ich für nen All Mountain Bike keine Laufradsätze gefunden. Sind alle mehr 2200 g und für Freeride oder Downhill ausgewiesen. Oder übersehe ich da irgendwas?

Bei den ZTR Flow mit Hope-Naben gibt es keine in weiss?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (11. September 2012)

Es kommen jetzt die SAM Felgen mit den SAM Naben, also ein SixpackAllMountain Radsatz.
Der war ja auch im Gespräch für das IBC Bike.

Der ist deutlich leichter.
Ist nur leider noch nicht auf der Webseite, aber in den News von der Eurobike ist er zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (11. September 2012)

War aber letztes Jahr auch auf der Eurobike angekündigt, also erst mal abwarten 

Holt Euch lieber breite als leichte Felgen und dazu leichte Reifen, z.B. Conti Mountain King 2.2 Protection. Macht das gleiche Systemgewicht und bessere Kurveneigenschaften...aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## Boardi05 (11. September 2012)

Die ZTR Flow gibs in weiß, nur die Nabe von Hope gibs nicht in weiß. 

Die hier http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/35256-hope-hoops-pro-ii-evo-no-tubes-flow-ex-26-29-crest-26-29 wiegen 1880g mit 15mm steckachse und 9x135mm schnellspanner, hab extra nachgefragt.


----------



## LANDOs (11. September 2012)

Das hört sich ja nicht schlecht an, oder besser fast konkurrenzlos. 

Der Verkäufer ist auch seriös, von wegen Vorabüberweisung und dann wird erst bei Hope gefertigt.

Wie ist denn die Qualität der Lager? Bei den Mavix Crossmax SX habe ich bisher viel defekte Lagerschalen oder kompletten Nabenbruch gesehen.

Wie ist die Leichtläufigkeit?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. September 2012)

Oh menno..jetzt steht der link schon 3mal auf den letzten Seiten. Bezüglich Hopenaben benutze doch mal die Sufu. Es gibt hier im Forum unzählige Berichte darüber wegen...Geräusch, Qualität und Umbaumöglichkeiten.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=528795&highlight=Hope+Hoops

Mit anderen Worten: bestell den Hope Hoops von "runterfahrer" und Du wirst happy sein. Die Naben/Felgen sind absolut problemlos, leichtlaufend und dauerhaltbar. Bin damit schon arg heftig gefahren


----------



## LANDOs (11. September 2012)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Zum Thema knacken, was bei meinem Nerve gerne knarzt/knackst ist das Plastikteil am Unterrohr wo die Züge wieder aus dem Rahmen kommen. Dachte erst an Kurbel/Tretlager aber kam eindeutig von diesem Teil...



War bei einem Freund auch so. Und er dachte schon an Tretkurbel usw...


----------



## Jonas29 (11. September 2012)

Ihr macht euch gedanken über >Sachen die noch funktionieren....Bei mir ist heute die Kette durchgerissen -.-

Dann konnt ich 2km schieben, da helfen dir andere Laufräder auch nix


----------



## RedOrbiter (11. September 2012)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> Ihr macht euch gedanken über >Sachen die noch funktionieren....Bei mir ist heute die Kette durchgerissen -.-
> 
> Dann konnt ich 2km schieben, da helfen dir andere Laufräder auch nix


Bei deinem Problem helfen Laufräder eher nichts ... ABER ein Kettennieter und zB. ein SRAM Kettenschloss...
Das gehört bei mir zur Reparatur-Grundausrüstung für unterwegs und immer dabei.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## LANDOs (11. September 2012)

Genau, so etwas hat man immer dabei...


----------



## Boardi05 (11. September 2012)

Nieter is immer dabei, schloss muss ich mal nachkaufen, aber auch mitn nieter alleine kann man es halbwegs reparieren, gehört genau so wie der reserveschlauch in den rucksack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas29 (11. September 2012)

Ich hab gedacht bevor die Kette auseinander reist gen noch andre Sachen kaputt....Nieter hatte ich dabei, aber keine Nieten


----------



## Boardi05 (12. September 2012)

Kette is schnell hin, hab auch schon zwei aufm gewissen, aber beim HT. Niete braucht man nicht, einfach das gekillte segment rausnehmen, kette is n bissl kürzer, aber das macht nix aus und dann hat man wieder ne niete

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptKf0boviGU"]Wie kann ich meine Kette reparieren? - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## LANDOs (12. September 2012)

Habe heute nochmal zum Testen den Fat Albert und Nobby Nic auf das Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 2011 aufgezogen und bin 42 km gefahren oder besser eher versucht zu rollen. 
 Ergebnis: Die Reifen sind rufschädigend für das ganze Canyon Nerve AM und ich glaube, das keiner der Entwickler jemals eine längere Distanz damit gefahren sind. Boah selbst auf Asphalt ist es kaum möglich damit eine längere Distanz mit 25 km/h zu fahren. Sofort nachdem meine eine Tretpause gemacht hat, war Stillstand angesagt....


----------



## SirToby82 (12. September 2012)

@ LANDOs

Wäre mal neugierig wie hoch der Luftdruck bei Dir vorne und hinten
im Reifen ist?

Aber sind wir uns doch mal ehrlich, das Nerve AM ist doch nicht für 
lange Strecken auf Asphalt gemacht. Im Trail ist der Fat Albert doch 
der Hammer und der NN nicht schlecht (wenns nicht gerade nass ist).
Und das guter Grip abseits von asphaltierten Straßen einen erhöten
Rollwiederstand zufolge hat ist doch logisch...
Wenn ich nur auf Asphalt und Waldautobahnen unterwegs wäre,
hätte ich mir ein anderes Bike (MR o. XC) gekauft und würde nicht an
Reifen und Laufrädern rumbasteln. 200 - 300g rotierende Masse 
weniger fallen meiner Erfahrung nach nicht groß auf.

nicht böse sein, nur meine Meinung

trail rocks


----------



## Boardi05 (12. September 2012)

Den Nobby hab ich schon bei meiner zweiten tour gekillt, AM fähig is der net, schlauch und reifen hats aufgerissen. Hab vorne nun ne Muddy Marry und hinten den FA Front montiert, hat zwar großen rollwiederstand, aber den berg kann man nun richtig runterknallen. Hinten wird aber sicher bald ein HansDampf folgen.


----------



## beetle (12. September 2012)

MM vorn und FA hinten ist ok. Habe ich auch so. MM vorn macht keinen Unterschied zum FA.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (12. September 2012)

Als guter Kompromiss für diverse Trails wird oftmals genannt:
*Continental Mountain King II 2.4*


----------



## beetle (12. September 2012)

Keine Kompromisse bei Reifen, daher MM vorn und FA hinten.


----------



## nervy1962 (12. September 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Als guter Kompromiss für diverse Trails wird oftmals genannt:
> *Continental Mountain King II 2.4*



Fahr ich selber, bin begeistert! Sowohl auf Waldautobahn/Asphalt und im Gelände für meine Bedürfnisse top und HALTBAR. 
Finde, die haben auch einen geringeren Rollwiderstand als die NN und FA.

Grüßle
Dirk


----------



## siggi985 (12. September 2012)

Conti MK2 2,4 Protection ist besser als alles was Schwalbe je hatte, alles andere ist da eher der Kompromiss  Vom Rollwiderstand und Grip her unschlagbar (selbst bei nässe) und Durchschläge gibts trotz härterem Fahrstil auch nicht


----------



## LANDOs (13. September 2012)

Das sind wirklich Erfahrungswerte, die sich Canyon mal anschauen sollte. Bisher hat fast jeder den Continental Mountain King *2* 2,4 als den idealen Reifen empfunden. Wer den Nobby Nic oder Muddy Mary besser findet, hat meiner Meinung das flasche Bike und sollte zum Strive oder noch besser zum Torque wechseln. Wer hauptsächlich Touren auf befestigten Waldwegen fährt sollte sich dann auch den Continental Race King anschauen. Auf jeden Fall besser als ein Racing Ralph...


----------



## Boardi05 (13. September 2012)

Der Nobby is auf nem Strive auch fehl am Platz  

Ich find das AM geht mit nem FA gut, vorne und hinten, für die die nicht zu viel Asphalt fahren, ansonsten MKII. Das neue hat ja den MKII und keinen Schwalbe mehr, da hat Canyon also eingelenkt, das Strive hingegen hat Maxis Schlappen montiert.


----------



## MindPatterns (13. September 2012)

Ich hab irgendwann aufgehört zu zählen, wie oft der NN hinten bei mir für Durchschläge und platte Reifen verantwortlich war. Ich fahr jetzt Fat Albert hinten und vorne und bin bis jetzt zufrieden 

Edith:
Ich fahr hauptsächlich Trail


----------



## napstarr (13. September 2012)

Ich werfe die Rubber Queen von Conti in die Diskussion.

Habe damit gerade einen sehr traillastigen Alpen-X hinter mir und bin schwer begeistert vom Grip.

Wer viel Asphalt fährt sollte den aber nicht hinten montieren, dann lieber den MK 2 - aber in 2,4.
Die 2,2 er von Conti sind schon extrem schmal...


----------



## ChrizZZz (13. September 2012)

Der ist auf jeden Fall eine sehr gute Wahl am Vorderrad wenns gröber wird!
Aber er wiegt halt auch mal eben 200gr mehr wie ein MKII RS, das merkt man schon ein wenig, ebenso wie den grösseren Rollwiderstand.

Werde ich auch wieder ans Vorderrad schmeissen 
Bergab ging mir der MK am Vorderrad gern mal weg.


----------



## MikeZ (13. September 2012)

Bei mir tut´s der Nobby Nic super!
Als Rahmenschützer am Fahrradträger...

Die obere griffige Gummimischung hat nicht mal 400km gehalten, die Schicht darunter ist ungefähr so griffig wie ein frisch angetautes Calippo!
Die übliche Schussfahrt am Touren-Ende (2.2km, -15%, >60km/h, Asphalt) war wohl zu viel für den NN.
Fahre jetzt vorne und hinten Fat Albert, da ich keine Lust auf einen Hersteller-Mix hatte. Nach knapp 1500km absolut keine Probleme.

Der MountainKing wäre meine nächste Wahl, wobei man hier im Forum aber auch verstärkt von ab- und ausgerissenen Stollen lesen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (13. September 2012)

Beim MountainKing? Welcher genau?
Die Teile haben bei mir 1500km unbeschadet überstanden. Dabei waren locker 150km Bikepark.

Das mit den Stollen hatte ich nur selbst beim XKing!


----------



## siggi985 (13. September 2012)

Das mit den ausgerissenen Stollen kommt meistens durch Strecken mit vielen Felsen/Steinfeldern oder auch von Northshores mit Hasendraht (zb Saalbach). Da dann mal an ner blöden Stelle gebremst tut dem extrem weichen BCC nicht gut  Ist mir auch schon beim Baron und Kaiser passiert. Hab selber auch schon 1000km mit meinen Mk2 runter und sie sehen immernoch sehr gut aus  RubberQueen vorne wäre auch noch ne gute Alternative


----------



## napstarr (13. September 2012)

Ich hatte schon 4 oder 5 MK2 Protection und habe noch nie Stollen verloren.
Fahre damit die selben Trails bei denen es mir aber schon Alberts aufgerissen hat!

Halte den MK2 für den besten Allrounder.

Und er hält ca. 4 mal so lange wie ein Nobby Nic!


----------



## MikeZ (13. September 2012)

Bei mir wie gesagt nur Hören-Sagen...
Im MK2-Thread hier im Tech-Forum sind eine ganze Reihe von Stollen-Abrissen aufgetacht, unter welchen Umständen auch immer.

Ich werde ihn trotzdem versuchen, vermutlich aber erst nächstes Jahr. Meine FA zeigen bisher keinerlei Anzeichen für ein baldiges Ende.

Und das NN nur schlecht ist, brauchen wir wohl nicht extra erwähnen...


----------



## mohlo (14. September 2012)

Ich habe im April diesen Jahres bei meinem Nerve AM 9.0 HS (2011er) die Serienbereifung (vorne Fat Albert 2.4 und hinten Nobby Nic 2.4) nach rund 2.500 km gegen Continental Mountain King II 2.4 Protection (Faltversion) getauscht. Welch eine Offenbarung! Wahnsinniger Vortrieb auf Asphalt, Schotter und dem Trail und bislang unerreichter Grip! Der MK klebte förmlich am Boden! Selten so ein gutes Fahrgefühl verspürt. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass ich ein komplett neues Bike fahren würde. Selbst bei 2.2 Bar (vorne und hinten) lief das Nerve 1A auf Wurzeltrails und in engen Kurven. Auch bergauf bin ich schneller als bisher vorangekommen! Mein Fazit: Nie wieder Schwalbe! Der Mountain King II rockt!


----------



## Boardi05 (14. September 2012)

Ich hoff nur, der neue MKII is n bissl breiter, damit er wenigstens an die Schwalbe 2,35 rankommt, dann kommt bei mir auch n mix aus RubberQueen und MKII aufs bike.


----------



## mohlo (14. September 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich hoff nur, der neue MKII is n bissl breiter, damit er wenigstens an die Schwalbe 2,35 rankommt, dann kommt bei mir auch n mix aus RubberQueen und MKII aufs bike.



Guckst Du hier:

http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net/reifen-Continental-Mountain King II-26x2.40.html

http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net/reifen-Schwalbe-Nobby Nic-26x2.35.html


----------



## LANDOs (14. September 2012)

Jo, sind sehr schmal in 2,2 aber meiner Meinung dafür höher im Querschnitt...


----------



## ChrizZZz (15. September 2012)

Ein 2.4er MKII kommt bsp nicht an einen 2.35er Hans Dampf heran.
Was ihn aber keines Falls schlechter macht 

Es war ein knapper cm weniger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (15. September 2012)

Hallo, 

heute haben wir ( mein Freund B. und ich) eine schÃ¶ne Tour von 35 Kilometer auf Trails im Sauerland gemacht. Mein Freund B. mit seinem neuen Canyon Strive ESX 9.0 SL RahmengrÃ¶Ãe L (2012 Modell->3099â¬) und ich mit meinem Canyon AM 6.0 RahmengrÃ¶Ãe M (2011 Modell->1500 â¬).

Wir haben uns natÃ¼rlich die Bikes bei einer Pause genau angeguckt und haben diese abwechselnd Probegefahren. Ganz klar muss man einfach sagen: Die Ausstattung des Strive ESX 9.0 SL ist einfach eine Klasse fÃ¼r sich. Da gibt es nichts!!! 
Die durch die Rahmengeometrie (GrÃ¶Ãe M beim Canyon Nerve AM und GrÃ¶Ãe L beim Canyon Strive ESX) beeinflussten Unterschiede der Fahreigenschaften, muss man ehrlicherweise sagen, das diese *eher gering* sind.  Vielleicht kommt dies auch etwas von den Unterschiedlichen RahmengrÃ¶Ãen M und L.   Wir haben die Bikes auch mal genau nebeneinander hingestellt und konnten visuell kaum einen Unterschied sehen. Klar ist, das die Gabel und der DÃ¤mpfer beim Strive nochsmals ein wenig mehr Potential hat, aber nicht soviel wie wir eigentlich vorher vermutet haben. Das Strive sieht ganz klar moderner aus und die Abstufung der einzelnen GÃ¤nge ist einfach mehr auf die Anforderung Enduro ausgelegt. BezÃ¼glich der Kosten von 1500 Euro zu den 3099 Euro des Strive (beides reduzierte Preise "Sparbuchaktion" usw.) ist dies natÃ¼rlich ein erheblicher Sprung und man sollte wirklich das Geld dafÃ¼r Ã¼brig haben.
Unten habe ich die Geometrien der beiden Rahmen nebeneinander gegenÃ¼ber gestellt. *WÃ¤re schÃ¶n wenn dies einmal komentieren wÃ¼rdet, inwieweit Ihr die Unterschiede der einzelnen Werte fÃ¼r ausschlaggebend haltet.*

Vielleicht ist dies fÃ¼r den einen oder anderen ja interessant, obwohl es wahrscheinlich schon viele Vergleiche Ã¤hnlicher Art gibt.

PS: Unsere KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãen sind so, das wir beide genau zwischen RahmengrÃ¶Ãe M und L laut PPS gliegen.


----------



## LANDOs (18. September 2012)

Hallo

ich hatte die Frage schon woanders gestellt und glaube jetzt aber diese jetzt hier besser aufgehoben ist: 

An die Rahmenspezialisten.

Und zwar hat ein Freund ein Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Carbon in  weiss/Carbon und ich ein Canyon Nerve AM. Ich bin mit dem Specialzed in  Winterberg gefahren und hat mir sehr gut gefallen, da man sich sehr wie _*im*_  Rahmen fühlt.
Das Stumperjumper ist von Specialzed für Trails deklariert und nach deren Definition eigentlich kein All Mountain. 
Bei meinem Canyon Nerve habe ich eher das "auf dem Rahmen Sitzen-Gefühl" und eine gewisse Racing-Position. *In beiden Fällen handelt es sich um die Rahmengröße M.* Wo liegen denn die großen Unterschiede der beiden Rahmen. Ich habe mal die Datenblätter unten zusammengestellt. 
Ist es möglich durch Sattel Vorbau, Angle Set usw.. eine ähnliche Sitzposition wie auf dem Specialized einzustellen. Was wäre da am besten geeignet?

Vielen Dank für Eure Profi-Tips::::


----------



## greg12 (18. September 2012)

eine ähnliche sitzposition wirst du nur schwer realisieren können unterscheiden sich die rahmen doch erheblich in den geometrien.
das speci hat einfach die modernere geo als das nerve. vorallem der flache sw des nerve und das lange oberrohr sind schuld am auf dem rad sitzen gefühl. dazu die etwas höhere front kombiniert mit dem tieferen tretlager und schon ist das sitzgefühl deutlich anders. 
daran kannst nur schwer was ändern.
sicher mit ein grund warum canyon auch das 2013er modell entsprechend angepasst hat von der geo..


----------



## LANDOs (18. September 2012)

Hi,

das man nicht den kompletten Rahmen ersetzen kann ist klar, aber es gibt doch z.B. geknickte Sattelsützen und ein kürzerer Vorbau ist doch auch möglich...? 
*
*


----------



## mohlo (18. September 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das man nicht den kompletten Rahmen ersetzen kann ist klar, aber es gibt doch z.B. geknickte Sattelsützen und ein kürzerer Vorbau ist doch auch möglich...?
> *
> *



Mit kurzem Vorbau 60-75mm, abgesenkter Sattelstütze (RS Reverb) sowie ausreichend SAG 30% fährt sich mein NERVE AM (2011er) ausreichend "flowig". 

Zudem glaube ich nicht, dass sich beim 2013er AM (NEU: AL+) die Geometrie grundlegend verändert hat. Bislang sind mit nur "das Mehr an Federweg" hinten (+10mm) und die 12X-Steckachse aufgefallen.


----------



## LANDOs (18. September 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeZ (18. September 2012)

Der Lenkwinkel ist für 2013 flacher und der Sitzwinkel steiler geworden, also eine Anpassung an die "modernen" Enduro-Geometrien.

@ LANDOs
Ein anderer Vorbau, über ein gewisses Änderungs-Maß hinaus, verändert aber nicht nur die Sitzposition, sondern auch das Fahrverhalten.
Gleiches gilt für die Sattelstütze.
Es nutzt ja nichts, wenn Du das Gefühl hast, mehr im Bike zu sitzen, wenn dabei die Lenkung hyper-nervös wird, oder träge, oder der Hinterbau wippt, oder....


----------



## LANDOs (18. September 2012)




----------



## MikeZ (18. September 2012)

Sorry, aber die Bilder der beiden Bikes bringt mal gar nichts!
Du vergleichst hier zwei Räder mit unterschiedlichen Konzepten. Etwa so, als wenn Du einen BMW M3 mit einer E-Klasse 200 Diesel vergleichen möchtest. Klar, beide bringen Dich von A nach B, der subjektive Eindruck ist aber vollkommen anders. Und Du bringst den M3 auch nicht mit Lammfell-Sitzbezügen näher an die E-Klasse....
(Dieses Beispiel beinhaltet keinerlei Wertung!)

Natürlich kannst Du in einem gewissen Rahmen über den Vorbau Deine Sitzposition verändern, aber nur, wenn es auch ergonomisch Sinn macht!
Nicht umsonst wird bei den diversen Kaufberatungen immer auf eine ausgiebige Probefahrt hingewiesen.
Wenn Du jetzt partout mit Deinem AM nicht mehr einverstanden bist, hilft wohl nur ein neues Bike (oder Rahmen).


----------



## mohlo (18. September 2012)




----------



## LANDOs (18. September 2012)

Hi,

genau solche Infos habe ich mir gewünscht: 

Nämlich was passiert wenn ich den Sattel etwas nach hinten versetze und was wenn ich den Vorbau um ca. 20 mm verkürze? 

Weil die Bilder natürlich wenig sagen, habe ich ja extra die Geometrien angehängt. siehe Anhang!

Danke!


----------



## Hitzi (18. September 2012)

Soooo....

mal ein Problem der anderen Art....





Wer hat so ein ähnliches Problem gehabt?

Wo bekomme ich das geeignete Ersatzteil?

Wie funktioniert der Aus- bzw. Einbau?

Muss man das einpressen?

Ich nehme mal an, dass es unter Verschleißteil fällt und nicht unter Gewährleistung, oder?

So viele Fragen.... Danke für konstruktive Antworten


----------



## MikeZ (19. September 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> genau solche Infos habe ich mir gewünscht:
> 
> ...



Also:
Das Oberrohr bei Canyon ist länger, der Reach dafür aber kürzer, bedingt durch den flacheren Sitzwinkel. Das führt letzten Endes dazu, daß Du eine gestreckte Sitzposition hast und leicht von hinten trittst.
Den Sattel nach hinten zu verschieben, macht daher keinen Sinn.
Abgesehen davon wird die Sattelposition vom Knie bestimmt ->
Fahrposition, Kurbeln waagerecht, von der Spitze des vorderen Knies ein Lot fällen, daß dann genau durch die Pedalachse laufen muss. Tut es das nicht, stimmt grundsätzlich die Sattelposition nicht, bzw. Du trittst ineffizient.

Ein kürzerer Vorbau ginge schon eher, macht aber auch nur dann Sinn, wenn der Rücken dadurch nicht zu sehr gebeugt wird. 
Ich finde den Link gerade nicht, aber es gab mal im Netz ein pdf, wo Schritt für Schritt die optimale ergonomische Position gesucht wurde.
Wenn das dann alles stimmt und Du immer noch ein "schlechtes" Fahrgefühl hast, passt halt wirklich die grundsätzliche Auslegung Deines Canyon nicht...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. September 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> genau solche Infos habe ich mir gewünscht:
> 
> ...



Am Ehesten würde ein seitliches Bild von Dir helfen, um beurteilen zu können, warum Du Dich nicht auf dem bike wohl fühlst und eine Grössenangabe. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem und musste mich mit meinen 1,84/87er SL zwischen M und L entscheiden. Enscheidend ist aber auch die Armlänge...

Ich habe das M genommen, weil die 600mm Oberrohrlänge für mich eine angenehme sportliche und zugleich aufrechte Sitzposition ermöglichte...das ist natürlich alles sehr subjektiv. Tatsächlich empfinde ich die Geometrie auch als minimal hecklastig aber das merke ich nur an langen Anstiegen..ich würde deshalb auch nicht weiter "nach hinten" gehen. Grundsätzlich würde ich auch den Sattel IMMER so einstellen, dass es zur Beinlänge passt und das Kniegelenk senkrecht über der Pedalachse steht. Alles andere ist Murks. Mit der Vorbaulänge kann man einiges machen aber viel länger als 90mm würde ich nicht gehen, weil dann das Lenkverhalten zu träge wird. Unter Umständen hilft eine Syntace VRO-Einheit, mit der man Lenker-/Vorbau variabel (länge/höhe) einstellen kann.....
...aber wie gesagt...ohne seitliches Foto oder Grössenangaben führt diese Diskussion ins Leere.
Gruß


----------



## LANDOs (19. September 2012)

Hallo

um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden. Ich fühle mich auf den Canyon AM in Größe M wohl. Mein Freund hat aber das Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Carbon und bei dem hat man das Gefühl, als würde man mehr _*im*_ Bike sitzen. Ich versuche einfach nur zu verstehen, warum dies so ist und was ich eventuell dafür tun muß, um das Canyon dahingehend _*etwas zu optimieren.*_

Gruß


----------



## napstarr (19. September 2012)

Das liegt unter anderem daran, dass Specialized wahrscheinlich mehr Geld in Forschung und Entwicklung steckt als Canyon Umsatz macht 

Das ist halt der Unterschied zwischen Versender und Händler.
Du kannst das Canyon (ausser mal kurz aufm Parkplatz) nicht probefahren.
Specializedhändler messen dich aus, geben das in ihre Software ein, bauen dir entsprechend Vorbau, Sattelstürze usw. hin und schicken dich zum Probefahren auf den Trail.

Wie vorher bereits zig mal erwähnt: kürzerer und steilerer Vorbau helfen deinem Ziel näher zu kommen, aber die grundlegende Geo ist nunmal so und kann damit nur minimal angepasst werden.
Wenn du IM Bike sitzen willst, verkauf das AM und hol dir ein Bike IN dem man sitzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (19. September 2012)

Nein. ich will das Canyon AM ja nicht verkaufen, sondern es geht mir nur darum etwas zu optimieren. Komischerweise hatten wir letzte Woche mal das Strive 9.0, das Specialized Stumpjumper Carbon und mein Canyon AM nebeneinander verglichen. Das Strive in Größe L ist dabei dem Canyon Nerve AM in Größe M schon ähnlich gewesen. Zwischen den beiden Canyon`s und Specialized ist aber schon ein großer Unterschied.


----------



## mohlo (19. September 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Nein. ich will das Canyon AM ja nicht verkaufen, sondern es geht mir nur darum etwas zu optimieren. Komischerweise hatten wir letzte Woche mal das Strive 9.0, das Specialized Stumpjumper Carbon und mein Canyon AM nebeneinander verglichen. Das Strive in Größe L ist dabei dem Canyon Nerve AM in Größe M schon ähnlich gewesen. Zwischen den beiden Canyon`s und Specialized ist aber schon ein großer Unterschied.



Meine persönlichen Tuningtipps:


Kürzerer Vorbau (60 - 75 mm)
Breiterer Lenker mit mehr "Rise"
Schwalbe NN/FA gegen Continental Mountain King ProTection 2,4 tauschen
Vario-Sattelstütze
Canyon Schraubgriffe gegen Lizard Skins tauschen
Mehr SAG bei Gabel und Dämpfer einstellen
Schaltung auf 2x10 umrüsten


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. September 2012)

napstarr schrieb:


> Das liegt unter anderem daran, dass Specialized wahrscheinlich mehr Geld in Forschung und Entwicklung steckt als Canyon Umsatz macht
> 
> Das ist halt der Unterschied zwischen Versender und Händler.
> Du kannst das Canyon (ausser mal kurz aufm Parkplatz) nicht probefahren.
> ...



Das ist stark verallgemeinert. Ich hab hier einen Speci-Händler, der kümmert sich ein Dregg um "Ausmessen" und indiv. Abstimmung des Dämpfers/Gabel etc. Meine Stumpi-Probefahrt war hier vor Ort jedenfalls eine Katastrophe.
  @lando...Um "im bike" zu sitzen ist es wichtig, dass man auf einige Dinge achtet, wie z.B. die richtige Sattelhöhe- und Neigung...angenehme Ergonomie und Breite des Lenkers, Griffposition, angenehme Griffe, Höhe/Länge des Vorbaus. Der Sattel ist aus meiner Erfahrung nach auch unheimlich wichtig > passend muss er sein. Leider machen sich viele Händler darüber keine Gedanken. Versender bietet da auch nichts an...da ist Eigeninitiative gefragt und auch etwas detektivische Ambitionen, wenn man übers Internet bestellt. ;-)


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. September 2012)

mohlo schrieb:


> ...
> [*]Schaltung auf 2x10 umrüsten
> [/LIST]



was soll denn das für Auswirkungen haben, damit man sich mehr *im* bike fühlt?


----------



## christoph86 (19. September 2012)

> Ich finde den Link gerade nicht, aber es gab mal im Netz ein pdf, wo  Schritt für Schritt die optimale ergonomische Position gesucht wurde.



Im aktuellen Mountainbike Magazin ist auch ein Bericht über die optimale Sitzposition. Da sit alles erklärt mit Sitzhöhe, Lot von Knie zu Pedalachse, etc.


----------



## gladbacher (20. September 2012)

Meine Tuning Tipps zum Am:

160er Gabel
Kürzerer Vorbau 60 mm
740 Lenker 
Mk2 Prot. Hinten und ruberqueen 2.4 vorne
Xt Bremse 

Seit dem ich das Rad so fahre liebe ich esnoch mehr ,optimal für daheim (Graubünden flowtrails) oder auch Gardasee .


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. September 2012)

gladbacher schrieb:


> Meine Tuning Tipps zum Am:
> 
> 160er Gabel



Schlechter Tip. Davon abgesehen, dass das bike (Steuerrohr) dafür nicht ausgelegt ist, verändert es auch den Lenk- und Sitzwinkel, OR-Länge, Tretlagerhöhe und somit auch das Fahrverhalten. Die Canyons sind ja eh schon eine Nuance zu hecklastig (72,5° Sitzwinkel > dann 71,5°).

Waynes interessiert.


----------



## Boardi05 (20. September 2012)

160er gabel würd ich auch nicht einbaun, steile rampen gehn mit der 150er schon schwer.

XT-Bremse aber ja, das is was feines. Ich hab zurzeit die Zee drauf, funktioniert auch wunderbar.


----------



## gladbacher (20. September 2012)

Dafür gibt es ja ne Absenkung , aber der Gewinn an bergab Performance ist gross !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. September 2012)

die "Performance" ist hin, wenn Dir dir das Steuerrohr abreisst.
Canyon gibt ja nicht ohne Grund den sinnvollen Bereich bis 150mm für den Rahmen an.

Für "Bergab-Performance" würde ich eher zum Strive greifen.


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. September 2012)

BTW... heute im Angebot Conti MKII und RK:
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/


----------



## LANDOs (20. September 2012)

*Continental - Mountainking II Protection 2.4 ist doch ausverkauft
*


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. September 2012)

Dann wart ihr zu langsam


----------



## beetle (20. September 2012)

der MKII hat imo einen beschissenen Seitenhalt. Rollen tut er ganz gut und "geradeaus" Grip ist auch ok. Aber die Seitenstollen... neh.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. September 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> der MKII hat imo einen beschissenen Seitenhalt. Rollen tut er ganz gut und "geradeaus" Grip ist auch ok. Aber die Seitenstollen... neh.



kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen. der reifen hat ordentlich schulterstollen und neigt auch nicht zum abkippen. eventuell zuviel luftdruck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (20. September 2012)

Vieleicht langt die Erklärung, dass ich vorn eine Muddy Mary fahre? Ich würde wahrscheinlich eher einen FA vorne fahren. Hinten könnte der MKII eine gute Figur machen. Der Reifen vorn fällt halt deutlich stärker ins Gewicht.


----------



## MikeZ (20. September 2012)

Kommt auch ein bisschen auf die Felgenbreite an.
Lässt sich daher nur schlecht verallgemeinen....


----------



## gladbacher (20. September 2012)

Stimmt scho das der mk2 wenig Seitenhalt hat, deswegen würde ich ihn nie vorn fahren. Hinten nen bissel rutschen passt scho.


----------



## gladbacher (20. September 2012)

Kommt natürlich auch immer drauf an was man so fährt...


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. September 2012)

Auf ner schmalen Felge macht er wirklich nur mit Einschränkungen Spaß. Das stimmt und kann ich bestätigen.

Ab 26mm Innenmaß sieht das schon anders aus!

Klar, dass gröbere REifen wie ein RubberQueen/Kaiser/Baron etc oder vgl. MuddyMary etc. sich anders Verhalten aufgrund der auch steiferen/dickeren Seitenwand. 
Wiegen aber auch deutlich mehr!


----------



## beetle (20. September 2012)

Schmale Felgen machen immer nur mit Einschränkungen spaß. Ich bin den MKII schon mit was um die 25-26 gefahren.


----------



## LANDOs (20. September 2012)

gladbacher schrieb:


> Meine Tuning Tipps zum Am:
> 
> 160er Gabel
> Kürzerer Vorbau 60 mm
> ...



Was ich heute bemerkt habe, das das Specialized Stumpjumper nicht nur ein etwas kürzeren, sondern auch noch steileren Vorbau hat. Der Sattel ist dann ungefähr gleich hoch wie der Lenker.

Ich habe ja schon die Fox Talas 32 mit 150 mm. Bringen denn die von Dir empfohlenen 10 mm mehr wirklich soviel?


----------



## gladbacher (20. September 2012)

Es sind nicht die 10mm sonderen die steifigkeit der Gabel steckachse und laufeäder. Bei schnellem und groben Gelände viel angenehmer!


----------



## MindPatterns (21. September 2012)

BÄMs. Willkommen im Club. Genau das gleicheProblem hatte ich nach ca. 1500 km auch - Schraube hat sich rausgedreht. Hab sie wieder reingeschraubt, bei mir war da aber nichts kaputt oder so. Sieht auf Deinem Foto jetzt aber auch nicht danach aus?!



Hitzi schrieb:


> Soooo....
> 
> mal ein Problem der anderen Art....
> 
> ...


----------



## beetle (21. September 2012)

Die haben halt die Schraubensicherung weggelassen. Dumme Idee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (21. September 2012)

Serienmäßig ist ein EASTON EA 50 mit 6 Grad.
Was gibtg es denn für einen Vorbau, der etwas kürzer ist und mehr Steigung hat?

Vielen Dank


----------



## beetle (22. September 2012)

Mit einem kürzerem sitzt du so oder so aufrechter. Kauf dir ein 60mm.


----------



## Hitzi (22. September 2012)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> BÄMs. Willkommen im Club. Genau das gleicheProblem hatte ich nach ca. 1500 km auch - Schraube hat sich rausgedreht. Hab sie wieder reingeschraubt, bei mir war da aber nichts kaputt oder so. Sieht auf Deinem Foto jetzt aber auch nicht danach aus?!




Habs versucht mit reindrehen  Da geht nix mehr.......

Ich weiß ja auch woran es liegt.... Anhänger sollen da nicht dran 

Aber der Lütte mag es


----------



## LANDOs (23. September 2012)

*TRUVATIV HUSSELFELT 40mm* *wäre okay?
*


----------



## beetle (23. September 2012)

Je nach Geschmack. Ich habe einen 60er Syntace. Ich wollte nicht kürzer. Zudem habe ich ein 12° Syntace Vector. Der Backsweep macht die Sache ja auch noch kürzer.

Letztendlich Geschmacksache. Probier es aus.


----------



## ChrizZZz (24. September 2012)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> Wie sihts mit dem Knarcksen im Steuersatzbereich aus?
> Von Canyon schon was bekannt??
> 
> MfG Jonas



Moin moin 

Kurzes Statement:
Mein Rad war nun 4 Wochen unterwegs, was ich aber ansich nicht schlimm finde und zudem auch realistisch gemessen an Aufwand und Versandweg ist.

_21.08._ - Rad für 1. Service hingeschickt. Auf diverse Neuteile hingewiesen und auf das Knacken im Steuerbereich.
_18.09._ - Rückversand-Benachrichtigung
_22.09._ - Ankunft (Ist ja auch Sperrgut)

- Das Rad ist komplett und mit neuem Bikeguard versandt worden.
- Alle Neu- und Zubehörteile  waren im Paket.
- *DAS KNACKEN* war auch hier die Gabelkrone/Schaft der Talas und wurde wie auch schon bei anderen FOX Talas RL ausgewechselt (daher auch die längere Wartezeit!) verständlichweise kostenlos
- Schaltzüge wurden auch gewechselt, weil sie schon etwas angerostet waren.

Sonst alles tip top! 
Wenn ich dazu komme, gehts die Tage wieder auf die Trails!


----------



## Jonas29 (24. September 2012)

Danke 

Dann werd ich meins ma nach Koblenz bringe müsse


----------



## LANDOs (24. September 2012)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> Kurzes Statement:
> Mein Rad war nun 4 Wochen unterwegs, was ich aber ansich nicht schlimm finde und zudem auch realistisch gemessen an Aufwand und Versandweg ist.
> ...




Und was hat der Service usw. gekostet?


----------



## ChrizZZz (24. September 2012)

Die 49,95â¬ vom Servicegutschein (gÃ¼ltig 6 Monate)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (24. September 2012)

wenn die das versenden nach DE nicht so teuer wär, dann würd ichs glatt auch einschicken


----------



## beetle (24. September 2012)

Das Knacken der Talas ist standard. Toxo das ding so lange einschicken bis die dem endlich mal Abhilfe schaffen. Neue Krone (+Standrohre und Steuerrohr) halten bei mir so 1-2 Monate bis es wieder anfängt.


----------



## LANDOs (29. September 2012)

Ist es denn grundsätzlich unmöglich den Lenkwinkel des Canyon Nerve AM mit z.B, einem Angle Set zu verändern? Und wenn gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## martin82 (29. September 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Ist es denn grundsätzlich unmöglich den Lenkwinkel des Canyon Nerve AM mit z.B, einem Angle Set zu verändern? Und wenn gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?



Möglichkeit 1 Angleset: Gibt es momentan am Markt in den notwendigen Abmessungen leider keins.

Möglichkeit 2 exzentrische Dämpferbuchsen: sollte theoretisch gehen. hat den nachteil das der Sitzwinkel auch flacher wird

Bleibt zu hoffen dass es demnächst mal einen passenden Steuersatz gibt (am besten fleissig Anfragen an Works Components schicken), oder sich eine Sonderlösung anfertigen zu lassen (zu teuer) oder eine längere Gabel einzubauen.... schade.


----------



## LANDOs (29. September 2012)

Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist, das Canyon die Lenkerbreite beim AM 6.0 von 685 auf 710 mm und die Höhe von 20 auf 25 mm angehoben hat. Die Biegung ist von 8,5 auf 5Grad (2012) reduziert worden. 

Das kann man wohl als Versuch von Canyon ansehen, die Race-Sitzhaltung auf dem Canyon Nerve AM ohne Rahmenänderung etwas aufrechter und damit etwas mehr in Richtung All-Mountain zu verschieben.

Weiß jemand wie das bei dem 2010 und 2013 Modellen war oder jetzt ist?


Vielen Dank!


----------



## LANDOs (3. Oktober 2012)

martin82 schrieb:


> *Möglichkeit 1 Angleset: Gibt es momentan am Markt in den notwendigen Abmessungen leider keins.*
> 
> Möglichkeit 2 exzentrische Dämpferbuchsen: sollte theoretisch gehen. hat den nachteil das der Sitzwinkel auch flacher wird
> 
> Bleibt zu hoffen dass es demnächst mal einen passenden Steuersatz gibt (am besten fleissig Anfragen an Works Components schicken), oder sich eine Sonderlösung anfertigen zu lassen (zu teuer) oder eine längere Gabel einzubauen.... schade.



Nur mal zur Info bezüglich unserer Anfrage bei work Components:

 Hi there :::::

We are working on this fitment right now - we should have a prototype in the next few days and production in 2 weeks time.

If you have any questions please let me know.
Thanks, regards, Rick
Works Components
[FONT="]    [/FONT][/CENTER][/CENTER]
  [CENTER][CENTER][FONT="][/FONT]​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin82 (4. Oktober 2012)

sehr lässig, das Angleset würde dann auch in die alten Torques und whs. diverse andere Canyon Bikes sein.
Fahre selbst ein Tork von 2009, meine Freundin ein Nerve AM 2011. Ich würde also gleich 2 von den Dingern bestellen


----------



## LANDOs (4. Oktober 2012)

Ja genau, damit wird Work Components richtig Umsatz machen... davon bin ich überzeugt...


----------



## LANDOs (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo

welcher Mantel, baut am höchsten auf, hat das gröbste Profil und läßt sich noch im Canyon Nerve AM 2011 und die DT Swiss AM 1950 verbauen...

*würde ein Schwalbe - Muddy Mary - 26x2,50 noch gehen oder is beim Fat Albert Ende?
*


----------



## Jonas29 (7. Oktober 2012)

entweder stehts auf den Felgen oder in der Beschreibung drin welche Reifenbreite man max. einbauen darf....be den AM1800 sinds 2,4.

Das komische is nur, dass ein 2,4 schwalbe breiter is als ener von Maxxis...


----------



## LANDOs (7. Oktober 2012)

ja genau und die Contis sollen angebkich etwas schmaler und daür höher sein...? deswegen frage ich ja...

2,4er ist ebend nicht immer gleich 2,4er


----------



## Jonas29 (7. Oktober 2012)

Alle 2,4 müsse passen auf jeden Fall


----------



## LANDOs (7. Oktober 2012)

und welcher 2,4 er ist am breitesten, baut am höchsten auf und hat das gröbste Profil


----------



## Jonas29 (7. Oktober 2012)

Schwalbe is am dicksten...heißt aber net, das es am besten ist wens nass is is schmaler natürlich besser...ich will mir demnächst den neuen Conti Rammstein holen,
Bei Nässe im Park macht der Fat Albert kein Spaß mehr


----------



## ChrizZZz (8. Oktober 2012)

Also ich musste feststellen, dass der schon serienmäßige 2.35er Hans Dampf
gelegendlich am Hinterbau schliff.
Der 2.4er MountainKing II ist um einiges schmaler und passt perfekt.

2.5er kann ich mir zumindest am Hinterrad nicht vorstellen! Zumindest stößen dort die Std. DT Swiss-Laufräder an ihren Grenzen.
Würde ich schon mindestens eine 28er Felge fahren.


----------



## Jonas29 (19. Oktober 2012)

Mein Bike hab ich gestern bei Canyon vorbeigebracht wegen den Knacksen. Bei mir is wahrscheinlich Steuersatz und Gabelkrone im Eimer....Gabel geht auf Garantie, aber die berechnen bei Toxo automatisch ne Wartung 140 mücken -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (20. Oktober 2012)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> Mein Bike hab ich gestern bei Canyon vorbeigebracht wegen den Knacksen. Bei mir is wahrscheinlich Steuersatz und Gabelkrone im Eimer....Gabel geht auf Garantie, aber die berechnen bei Toxo automatisch ne Wartung 140 mücken -.-



Wie kann ich das jetzt verstehen? Entweder geht alles auf Garantie oder nix... Oder hast du den Auftrag erteilt für den Service?


----------



## Jonas29 (20. Oktober 2012)

Die Reperatur ist kostenlos aber wahrscheinlich rechnen die noch einen Gabelservice mit -.-


----------



## fuschnick (20. Oktober 2012)

Hi, kann mir jemand die Fragen zum neuen Nerve AM+ beantworten?

- Wo verläuft der Zug für die Reverb Sattelstütze genau? 
- Aufnahme für Kettenführung vorhanden?
- Tretlagerbreite?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## LANDOs (22. Oktober 2012)

Falsche Rubrik, da das Nerve AM + erst ab den 2013 er Modellen gibt.

Desweiteren würde ich da zum Telefon greifen und Canyon anrufen. Soviele neue AM+ sind hier noch nicht im Forum zu sehen.


----------



## fuschnick (22. Oktober 2012)

Gab es denn beim bisherigen Nerve AM eine Aufnahme Kettenführung? Welche Tretlagerbreite hatte es?


----------



## Jonas29 (22. Oktober 2012)

Icsg 05


----------



## un1e4shed (22. Oktober 2012)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> Icsg 05



Unsinn! Canyon hat einen eigenen Standard, welchen du mit einer Adapterplatte auf ISCG 05 bringen kannst. Dieser Adapter funktioniert aber nur für die Hammerschmidt. Bei einer Kefü stösst in der Regel, beim einfedern des Hinterbaus, die Kefü an den Umwerfer! 
Bleibt dir nur die Canyon-eigene Kefü (funktioniert gut) oder aber du bastelts dir selber was...
Tretlagerbreite sind 73mm

Edit: Wie es mit einer Kettenführung für Tretlagerklemmung aussieht, weiß ich nicht... Hat wer schon was probiert?


----------



## LANDOs (22. Oktober 2012)

Nimm diese! Passt perfekt.


----------



## Monche (22. Oktober 2012)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> Die Reperatur ist kostenlos aber wahrscheinlich rechnen die noch einen Gabelservice mit -.-



ich hab ja auch dieses knacken... ich würde die gabel gerne bei canyon vorbei bringen, will aber keinen service an der gabel gemacht bekommen.
weis jemand ob der austausch der gabelkrone auch ohne service machbar ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas29 (22. Oktober 2012)

Zu mir haben die gesagt, ab einem halben Jahr würde Toxo bzw. Fox das automatisch machen....Aber es war nur ein Kostenvoranschlag. Die Rechnung hab ich noch nicht


----------



## beetle (6. November 2012)

Hat wer (ein Link) zu den Geo-Daten. Ich habe damals vergessen mir ein Screenshot zu machen. Mich interessiert vor allem der L Rahmen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## siggi985 (6. November 2012)

http://www.canyon.com/service/downloads.html beim 2012er Katalog sind sie mit drin die Geo Daten!


----------



## beetle (6. November 2012)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## beetle (9. November 2012)

Was denkt ihr was ein 2011er AM Rahmen in L mit Fox RP32 Boost Valve so auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt bringt bzw. wert ist?


----------



## napstarr (10. November 2012)

jetzt im Winter ~ 400, in ein paar Monaten - wenn alle ihre Räder kaufen/aufbauen wollen - vielleicht 500, mehr nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shorty79 (10. November 2012)

Hey
passt beim nerve am eine dt swiss thru bolt achse beim hinteren laufrad?
Es hat ja nur normalerweise die 5mm schnellspanner.
danke
mfg shorty


----------



## napstarr (10. November 2012)

Damit wurde das 2011er ausgeliefert.
Benatwortet das deine Frage?


----------



## shorty79 (10. November 2012)

Ich habe ein am6 und das hat einen normalen schnellspanner hinten.also passt die achse auch.
danke


----------



## DerMuckel (10. November 2012)

Ist das wirklich der Thru bolt oder nur der "normale" Schnellspanner von DT-Swiss? Der war bei mir drin und schaut genauso aus. Wär mir nämlich neu, dass man (an den AM1800 Läufrädern) den thru bolt durchbekommt.
Gruß,
Muckel


----------



## dettiautos (10. November 2012)

Hallo, 

Denke darüber nach die original kettenführung zu verbauen. Habe mein Al 6 auf 2 Fach umgebaut. Hat einer ein Bild und Erfahrungen mit der orginal Kettenführung ?
Wäre für Infos dankbar.

Gruß

dettiauts


----------



## un1e4shed (10. November 2012)

dettiautos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Denke darüber nach die original kettenführung zu verbauen. Habe mein Al 6 auf 2 Fach umgebaut. Hat einer ein Bild und Erfahrungen mit der orginal Kettenführung ?
> Wäre für Infos dankbar.
> ...



Damals noch mit 32er Kettenblatt, fahre aber inzwischen ein 36er! Funktioniert top ist aber anfangs relativ laut


----------



## wolfi_b (12. November 2012)

DerMuckel schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich der Thru bolt oder nur der "normale" Schnellspanner von DT-Swiss? Der war bei mir drin und schaut genauso aus. Wär mir nämlich neu, dass man (an den AM1800 Läufrädern) den thru bolt durchbekommt.


Nein, nur normaler Schnellspanner.


----------



## Chiado (12. November 2012)

wolfi_b schrieb:


> Nein, nur normaler Schnellspanner.



Korrekt. Die OEM laufräder lassen sich nicht umrüsten. Ich habe mir jetzt e2000 laufräder + thru bolt umrüstsatz für mein AM6 zugelegt. Ein Traum. Bei meinen 95kg ein wirklicher Steifigkeitsgewinn in allen Belangen.


----------



## shorty79 (12. November 2012)

Ich will mir eh neue laufräder zulegen(dt 240nabe mit ex500 felgen) und da ist hinten eine thru bolt achse verbaut.daher meine frage.
ist der unterschied wirklich so gross?(steifigkeit,laufeigenschaft)
ich will sie nur, weil sie lässiger aussehen als die am1950.


----------



## Chiado (12. November 2012)

shorty79 schrieb:


> Ich will mir eh neue laufräder zulegen(dt 240nabe mit ex500 felgen) und da ist hinten eine thru bolt achse verbaut.daher meine frage.
> ist der unterschied wirklich so gross?(steifigkeit,laufeigenschaft)
> ich will sie nur, weil sie lässiger aussehen als die am1950.



Bei meinem Gewicht: Deutlich spürbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shorty79 (12. November 2012)

Ich habe ca.85kg 
lasse mich da mal überraschen.will sie ja nur hauptsächlich nur wegen der optik.
hast du deine orginalen verkauft?wenn ja,was bringen die ca.?


----------



## DerMuckel (13. November 2012)

shorty79 schrieb:


> Ich habe ca.85kg
> lasse mich da mal überraschen.will sie ja nur hauptsächlich nur wegen der optik.
> hast du deine orginalen verkauft?wenn ja,was bringen die ca.?



Da ich meine auch verkaufen möchte, habe ich mal rumgeschaut. Im Bikemarkt wird z.Z. das Hinterrad vom AM1800 für 100  verkauft 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/57730-dt-swiss-am-1800 , was ich allerdings für einen ziemlichen Mondpreis halte, da es neue M1800 im INet für ca. 180  gibt (als Satz) http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...=6&ig1id=108&iid=8084&mi=0&hasv=1&webi=0&pr=0. Die sind glaube ich am ehesten vergleichbar mit dem AM1800 (etwas besser).

Für 100  wird man also wahrscheinlich eher den Satz los... ernüchternd  verdammte Versender, machen einem die Preise kaputt 

Gruß,
Muckel


----------



## ChrizZZz (13. November 2012)

Ja die behält man lieber als Ersatz. Lohnt sich einfach nicht.


----------



## Boardi05 (13. November 2012)

Ich hab meine AM1900er auch behalten, hab leiber n zweiten Satz felgen als 150â¬ mehr.


----------



## beetle (13. November 2012)

Mal die Tage meinen Satz AM 1800 im Bikemarkt anbieten. Liegen schon ewig nur rum. Das neue Rad hat hinten eh X12 und vorn wird es nicht lange bei 15mm bleiben.


----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (13. November 2012)

Welche Kette ist denn am 6.0er verbaut? Wollte meine jetz wechseln, könnt ihr was empfehlen?


----------



## Jonas29 (13. November 2012)

Ich würde einfach bei KMC kucken, man bekommt immer ein Kettenschloss mit und bei mir war die kette vorgeölt...


----------



## beetle (13. November 2012)

Shimano HG94.


----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (14. November 2012)

Danke für die antworten. Hab auch noch ein bisschen Tuning vor sprich breiterer Lenker und Variosattelstütze. Hier irgendwelche Empfehlungen? Sattelstütze suche ich ohne lenkerfernbedienung, hab an eine Kindshock oder evtl Xlc gedacht. Lenker dachte ich an 750mm Breite( kürzen kann man immer noch) und am liebsten in weiß evtl. Sixpack Leader?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (14. November 2012)

Wenn du auch damit touren willst, nim was mit 9-12° Kröpfung. Ich rate immer zu 12°.


----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (14. November 2012)

Fahr damit hauptsächlich touren aber ab und zu auch mal in bikepark und auch öfters mal nach innsbruck aber insgesamt mehr bergab als bergauf


----------



## beetle (15. November 2012)

Probier mal den Syntace Vector in 12°. Ist super das Teil.


----------



## Jonas29 (17. November 2012)

Nochmal zum Gabelknacken:

Mein Bike war jezt 4 Wochen weg...

Habe eine neue Gabelkrone...doch es wird bei Toxo automatisch ein service fÃ¼r 140â¬ gemacht. Mein Steuersatz wurde kostenlos gefettet und lager getauscht

Die haben noch 50â¬ fÃ¼r eine Inspektion kassiert und 30â¬ fÃ¼r speichentauschen...

Insgesamt 220â¬...


----------



## Jonas29 (17. November 2012)

Hat jemand erfahrungen mit einem 2,5" reifen auf dem dt swiss am1800?

wird eigentlich max. 2,4" angegeben doch zb der conti baron 2,5" is ca. so dick wie ein 2,4" von Schwalbe...


----------



## shorty79 (18. November 2012)

Ich habe einen minion 2,5 exo faltreifen auf meiner am1950 felge draufgehabt.
Das hat geklappt.Der ist schmaler als der 2,4 fat albert.
@all
Werde mir meine am1950 derweil mal behalten.Besser einen satz ersatzlaufrÃ¤der als 100,- â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (18. November 2012)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Gabelknacken:
> 
> Mein Bike war jezt 4 Wochen weg...
> 
> ...



Danke für deine Nachricht. Meine Gabelkrone knackt ja auch, aber da ist doch totaler Mist mit dem Service. 
Ich hab an meiner Gabel vor 3 Monaten einen Service machen lassen und jetzt soll ich für einen unnötigen zweiten Service nochmal 140 zahlen? Ne.. Da hab ich kein Bock drauf. Was kann denn passieren wenn ich die Gabel weiter fahre?


----------



## Jonas29 (18. November 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Danke für deine Nachricht. Meine Gabelkrone knackt ja auch, aber da ist doch totaler Mist mit dem Service.
> Ich hab an meiner Gabel vor 3 Monaten einen Service machen lassen und jetzt soll ich für einen unnötigen zweiten Service nochmal 140 zahlen? Ne.. Da hab ich kein Bock drauf. Was kann denn passieren wenn ich die Gabel weiter fahre?



Ich htte noch nie ein Service gemacht und es september '11 gekauft 
...ich würd bei Canyon ma anrufen und fragen....

Was passiert ka


----------



## beetle (18. November 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Danke fÃ¼r deine Nachricht. Meine Gabelkrone knackt ja auch, aber da ist doch totaler Mist mit dem Service.
> Ich hab an meiner Gabel vor 3 Monaten einen Service machen lassen und jetzt soll ich fÃ¼r einen unnÃ¶tigen zweiten Service nochmal 140â¬ zahlen? Ne.. Da hab ich kein Bock drauf. Was kann denn passieren wenn ich die Gabel weiter fahre?



Wieso schickst du die nicht einfach auf GewÃ¤hrleistung ein? Dann hast du die repariert in 2-4 Tagen wieder. Und zwar am besten gleich zu Toxo damit.


----------



## Jonas29 (18. November 2012)

Canyon waren mit der inspektion in 1 Tag fertig...Toxo hat fast 3 Wochen gebraucht...


----------



## beetle (18. November 2012)

Dann ist dir leider nicht zu helfen. Aber ich versuche es noch ein letztes Mal: http://www.toxoholics.de/info/Service.html


----------



## christoph86 (20. November 2012)

Welchen Hinterreifen könnt ihr als Ersatz für den originalen Nobby Nic vom 12er AM 6.0 empfehlen? 

Wünsche: Grip etwa gleich, aber bitte etwas weniger Unimog-Feeling auf Asphalt und weniger das Gefühl, dass jemand einem bergauf das Hinterrad auf dem Boden festgeklebt hat; genau das hatte ich nämlich am Samstag, als ich bei richtigem Scheisswetter unterwegs war.


----------



## napstarr (20. November 2012)

Mountain King II von Continental


----------



## Bonvivant (20. November 2012)

BezÃ¼glich verkaufen des Laufradsatzes: Ich hatte einen AM1800 Laufradsatz aus meinem ehemaligen Nerve AM 8 2011 leicht gebraucht fÃ¼r 170â¬ verkauft. Hilft vielleicht zur Orientierung.

RÃ¼ckblickend hÃ¤tte ich ihn aber einfach behalten und gefahren, statt viel Zeit mit nachdenken, Teile kaufen, bauen, blablabla verbringen. Ist nÃ¤mlich eher was fÃ¼rs Ego


----------



## Markdierk (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallöchen zammen,

hat jemand Bilder von Nerve AMs oder andren schwarz-weiß Bikes mit einer farbigen (Tune) Nabe?? Schwanke zwischen blau/grün und rot.
Habe aber ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung was gut aussieht  Dezent sollte es sein 

*edit, mitlerweile finde ich gold so geil


----------



## Ducatisepp (21. Januar 2013)

Sevus , habe ein AM 2011  mit XTR 980 Kurbel und will es auf 2 Fach umbauen 26/38.
Hat jedermann Erfahrung damit  und  Empfehlung damit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un1e4shed (26. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute,
sagt mal, wo klemmt ihr eurer Nerve wenn ihr es auf dem Heckträger transportiert? Wo ist das Rahmenmaterial am dicksten um möglichst keine Delle zu hinterlassen? Sitzrohr oder doch eher Oberrohr?


----------



## Jonas29 (26. Januar 2013)

Wie fest willst du das denn machen?
ma so ma so mach ichs, je nach dem wie es passt


----------



## un1e4shed (26. Januar 2013)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> Wie fest willst du das denn machen?
> ma so ma so mach ichs, je nach dem wie es passt



Naja es ist ja kein Geheimnis, dass die Nerves n Coladosen-Rahmen haben  
Und nachdem mir n freier Händler schon mal ne Delle in den Rahmen gedrückt hat, bin ich da lieber etwas vorsichtiger....


----------



## Jonas29 (26. Januar 2013)

ich glaube Sattelstange ist bisse stabiler....


----------



## Monche (27. Januar 2013)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> ich glaube Sattelstange ist bisse stabiler....



Dazu noch den Sattel ganz runter machen und dann kann doch nix mehr schief gehen, oder?


----------



## Tshikey (27. Januar 2013)

... auf dem Träger fast nur am Oberrohr, anders ist das bei uns mit meist 3 
Rädern leider kaum möglich.....

Im Montageständer spanne ich es aber hinten am "Schwert" ein, das ist 
stabil genug das Rad auch auf den Kopf zu drehen.


----------



## napstarr (27. Januar 2013)

Im Heckträger wird das Rad ja nur FIXIERT - und nicht GEKLEMMT wie im Montageständer.
Ich kenne keinen Heckträger mit einem Klemmmechanismus der genügend Kraft aufbringen könnte um dem Rahmen was zu tun.


Gesunder Menschenverstand und etwas Gefühl im Arm sollten aber auf jeden Fall ausreichen,....


----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (5. Februar 2013)

Hey leute, heute is mir beim lager fetten eine schraube ausgefotzt, gewinde is noch in ordnung, wollte nur wissen wo ich jetz ersatz her bekomm, bei canyon hab ich auf der homepage nix gefunden.
Im bild mitm roten kreis markiert


----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (5. Februar 2013)

Bild:
http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3157/lyatgat8_jpg.htm
weiß leider nicht wie mans einfügt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASQ (5. Februar 2013)

HansMaulwurf31 schrieb:


> Bild:
> http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3157/lyatgat8_jpg.htm
> weiß leider nicht wie mans einfügt



Hab die zwar selbst noch nie ausgebaut,, aber wird ne ganz normale Inbus schraube sein ,, M6 x (länge messen) 
Die alte einfach mal mit in den Baumarkt nehmen und dranhalten wenn du dir unsicher bist... oder zum Schlosser/Maschinebauer etc umme ecke ,, die schenken dir sowas ^^


----------



## ChrizZZz (5. Februar 2013)

Nope, ist keine normale Schraube.

http://www.bikehardest.net/shop/FTC-Paar-Titan-Schrauben-Nr5-fuer-Canyon-Nerve-ab-10

Oder du rufst halt bei Canyon an


----------



## ASQ (6. Februar 2013)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Nope, ist keine normale Schraube.
> 
> http://www.bikehardest.net/shop/FTC-Paar-Titan-Schrauben-Nr5-fuer-Canyon-Nerve-ab-10
> 
> Oder du rufst halt bei Canyon an



Bei dem Preis müßte man denen die Bude abfackeln ,, 16.-euro für 2 Schrauben die noch nichtmal was besonderes sind^^


----------



## Monche (6. Februar 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> Bei dem Preis müßte man denen die Bude abfackeln ,, 16.-euro für 2 Schrauben die noch nichtmal was besonderes sind^^



doch... sind Titanschrauben


----------



## ChrizZZz (6. Februar 2013)

Wollts gerade sagen, das komplette Titankit kostet 79,90 und bringt nur ca. 50gr. im Gegensatz zu den originalen Schraubenset


----------



## ASQ (7. Februar 2013)

Das ist wie mit Eheringen....
Solange man die Ringe einzeln kauft, sind sie günstiger, als wenn man zum Händler sagt "Eheringe" ...
Da kommen n paar Biker und denken an gewichtsreduzierung,, schon kommt der Zuschlag drauf.....
Ich arbeite im Sondermaschinenbau,,, und wenn da alle schrauben so teuer wären, wären die anlagen unbezahlbar,,, und nein, wir benutzen nicht nur standard^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXJojoXx (11. Februar 2013)

Hi,
gibt's einen empfehlenswerten Vorbau für's Nerve ? Der verbaute mit 100mm ist mir zu lang und deshalb suche ich jetzt was kürzeres, um aufrechter zu sitzen.


----------



## RedOrbiter (11. Februar 2013)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Hi,
> gibt's einen empfehlenswerten Vorbau für's Nerve ? Der verbaute mit 100mm ist mir zu lang und deshalb suche ich jetzt was kürzeres, um aufrechter zu sitzen.


Bin gerade auch am suchen von einem Vorbau:
Hier habe ich etwas preiswertes gefunden:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32196_Fly-Ride-Vorbau-OS-5--.html
Müsste meiner Meinung nach eigentlich passen fürs AM2011


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## xXJojoXx (11. Februar 2013)

Nicht mein Geschmack, aber trotzdem danke ! 
Auf welche Länge wirst Du wechseln ? Weiß nicht so genau, wie viel ich mich "trauen" soll...


----------



## RedOrbiter (11. Februar 2013)

@xXJojoXx
wahrscheinlich 60mm 
ist aber für ein älters Bike wo ich noch 25.4mm Lenkerklemmung brauche.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## xXJojoXx (11. Februar 2013)

Ach Du suchst garkeinen für's 2011er Nerve ?


----------



## MikeZ (12. Februar 2013)

Welchen Vorbau Du kaufst, hängt ein bisschen von Deinem Fahrprofil ab:
Wenn Du nur Touren auf der Fortsautobahn fährst und >70kg wiegst, kannst Du so ziemlich jeden Vorbau fahren, den Du toll findest.
Wird es ruppiger und härter, solltest Du vielleicht die Finger von ultra-leichten CC-Vorbauten lassen...
Schau mal bei bike-components, da steht bei ganz vielen Bauteilen auch eine Eignung, nach der man sich ungefähr richten kann.

Da Du aber offensichtlich noch nicht die richtige Länge/Neigung kennst, würde ich vielleicht mal den Gang zu einem Händler in Erwägung ziehen. Da könntest Du zumindest mit ein paar Varianten Probe-sitzen. Außer Deinem Körper wird Dir hier keiner helfen können!


----------



## LANDOs (3. März 2013)

Hallo

nochmal eine Frage zu den Reifen. 

Ich habe das Nerve AM 6.0, mit DT Swiss 1950 und Fat Albert vorne und Nobby Nic hinten in 2,4 er Ausführung.

Es wird ja oft gesagt, das die 2,4er nicht unbedingt für die DT Swiss 1950 Felge geeignet sind. 

Was wäre denn der optimale Reifen für das Nerve AM 6.0 für längere Touren auf Waldwegen und gelegentlichen Geländeeinsatz?

Gruß ausm Ruhrpott


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. März 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> nochmal eine Frage zu den Reifen.
> 
> ...



Für mich definitiv vorne Conti X-King 2,4 RS und hinten den Conti Raceking 2,2 RS......Gruss


----------



## napstarr (3. März 2013)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Für mich definitiv vorne Conti X-King 2,4 RS und hinten den Conti Raceking 2,2 RS......Gruss



Du fährst das falsche Rad ... 

Das AM wird mMn durch diese Kombo total "beschnitten".
Diese Reifen gehören auf ein XC.


Ich fahre vorne ne Rubber Queen 2,4 und hinten einen Mountain King II 2,4.


----------



## LANDOs (3. März 2013)

Was haltet ihr denn davon:

Hinten 2,4er X-King und vorne den Nobby Nic, der vorab erst hinten war oder ebend einen Mountain King 2 vorne. 

Einen Raceking habe ich hier in 2,2 hier auch und habe desöfteren immer einen Platten und ein wenig den Hügel hoch, ist es vorbei mit Traktion...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. März 2013)

napstarr schrieb:


> Du fährst das falsche Rad ...
> 
> Das AM wird mMn durch diese Kombo total "beschnitten".
> Diese Reifen gehören auf ein XC.
> ...



Du musst schon richtig lesen....LANDO möchte ja das AM als XC nutzen und auf nichts anderes habe ich mich bezogen > siehe *Anforderungsprofil!!!*



LANDOs schrieb:


> ..
> Was wäre denn der optimale Reifen für *das Nerve AM 6.0 für längere Touren auf Waldwegen und gelegentlichen Geländeeinsatz?*
> 
> Gruß ausm Ruhrpott





Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> *Für mich definitiv vorne Conti X-King 2,4 RS und hinten den Conti Raceking 2,2 RS*......Gruss



     @lando....der NN kann nichts besser als Raceking. Der Raceking rollt nur besser! Mit Latexschlauch und nicht zuviel Luftdruck ist der bei mir stabil für Deine Anforderungen. Für vertracktes rauhes Gelände mit spitzen Steinen, Wurzeln usw. würde ich eher auch den X-King hinten nehmen und vorne den Mountainking oder einen Fat Albert. Probier mal Latexschläuche!


----------



## LANDOs (3. März 2013)

Na dann macht doch mal einen Vorschlag. Ich bin für alles offen.

Ich haben ein Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 mit einer DT Swiss 1950 Felge und folgende Reifen hier:

1 x Fat Albert 2,4er
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




1 x Nobby Nic 2,4er
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2 x Conti Race King 2,2er
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fahre viel Waldwege und auch mal nen Hügel hoch oder ne Halde runter.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bin für alles offen: z.B. Nobby Nic nach vorne und einen neuen X-King hinten oder zwei neue Mountain King 2 oder Race King hinten...

Was macht Sinn? Der Fat Albert ist jedenfalls vom Rollwiderstand extrem  anstrengend für längere Touren. Der Race King ist super schnell (super),  jedoch anfälliger (2-3 mal nen Platten pro Jahr) und bei Steigungen  kaum zu gebrauchen...

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## mohlo (3. März 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Na dann macht doch mal einen Vorschlag. Ich bin für alles offen.
> 
> Ich haben ein Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 mit einer DT Swiss 1950 Felge und folgende Reifen hier...
> 
> Was meint Ihr?



Mhhh... bereits vor fast einem Jahr habe ich Dir das hier empfohlen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9463186&postcount=1482

Probier's doch einfach mal aus und montier Dir endlich mal *zwei Mountain King II 2,4 ProTection* an's AM!


----------



## LANDOs (3. März 2013)

Reifendruck hin und her. Ein Fat Albert ist einfach vom Rollwiderstand allein schon Schweisstreibend. 
Irgendwie möchte ich doch gern den Nobby Nic noch verwerten. 

Was ist denn von der Kombination vorne den 2, 4 Nobby Nic und hinten 2,4 er X-King zu halten?


----------



## LANDOs (3. März 2013)

*Continental MTB - Reifen Mountain King II 2.4, black-black skin 
*

*Conti Nummer: 100394*



Warum wird dieser Nicht-Faltreifen für weniger als 20 Euro angeboten? 



Wäre das für etwas für die Nerve AM  und die DT Swiss M1950 Felgen?


----------



## siggi985 (3. März 2013)

Weils wahrscheinlich die billige Fernost-Version ohne BCC (Blackchilicompound) ist. Und ein Conti Reifen ohne BCC ist für die Tonne


----------



## Komodo3000 (4. März 2013)

Ich würde Dir folgende Kombi für Dein Anwendungsprofil empfehlen:
Vorne Mountainking II protection 2.4
Hinten XKing protection 2.4

Von den Billigreifen würde ich di Finger lassen, die haben meist grottige Gummimischungen.


----------



## Jonas29 (4. März 2013)

Also ich fahre Baron 2,3"
die haben ein extremen Grip egal welches Wetter...höheren als Minion 2,5" front bei nem Kumpel...

Haben halt hohen Rollwiederstand deswegen zeih ich bei touren und co hinten nobby nic drauf

raceking sind für touren im trockenen auch gut geeignet...


----------



## quax01 (29. April 2013)

Hallo,

hier ist die Zeichnung zum AM, mit allen wichtigen Infos.

http://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/nerve_am_11.pdf

Gruß
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wassertrinker (10. Mai 2013)

Ich habe ein Nerve AM 2011 9.0 HS. Kann mal jemand die Einbauhöhe der Gabel (Fox Talas 150 RLC Fit) messen? 
Welche Schaftlänge hat die Gabel denn mit dem Standard-Vorbau?

Wäre sehr nett, wenn das mal jemand nachprüfen könnte! 
Vielen dank bereits im Voraus!!!!!


----------



## quax01 (11. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

das hängt von der Rahmengröße ab.

Gruß
Kai


----------



## Wassertrinker (12. Mai 2013)

Oh, die Rahmengröße ist M. Kai, kannst du mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## Jonas29 (12. Mai 2013)

Hab auch M
Willst du die Länge von Oberkante der Gabelkrone bis Ende vom Schaft?


----------



## quax01 (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo,



Wassertrinker schrieb:


> Oh, die Rahmengröße ist M. Kai, kannst du mir weiterhelfen?



ich habe XL, aber sieh doch mal im Katalog nach. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9449404&postcount=32

Gruß
Kai


----------



## Wassertrinker (12. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank euch! Jonas29 konnte mir mittlerweile weiterhelfen. Er hat nachgemessen und sagt ein Gabelschaft mit 18,5 cm bis 19 cm müsste eigentlich funktionieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bakerman76 (12. Mai 2013)

Nach 3500 km AM-Einsatz (sehr selten Regen, kein Hochdruckreiniger, keine WD40-Orgien) waren die Lager am Hinterbau fällig, besser gesagt überfällig...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=589204

Grüße!


----------



## ASQ (12. Mai 2013)

Hab nun rund 8000km auf dem AM und noch keine probleme, bis auf den üblichen/normalen verschleiß.

3,5K ist schon ein bisschen wenig was deine gehalten haben.


----------



## Cobenzl (13. Mai 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> Hab nun rund 8000km auf dem AM und noch keine probleme, bis auf den üblichen/normalen verschleiß.
> 
> 3,5K ist schon ein bisschen wenig was deine gehalten haben.



Dann zerleg einmal ein Hinterbaugelenk und versuche es mit den Fingern zu drehen. Die Kugellager bei den Fullis halten nie lange, hab erst vor Kurzem ein KTM zerlegt das bewegt fast garnicht mehr und die Lager sind gut gedichtet nicht rostig und viel größer dimensioniert als beim Canyon. Ich hab bei meinem Nerve jetzt billige Lager drin, die fangen nach einem Jahr schon wieder an. Die original Lager hab ich nach 3 Jahren und (3 X Alpencross) gewechselt -  rumpeln wie eine Pfeffermühle.


----------



## napstarr (13. Mai 2013)

Ich bin genau anderer Meinung, die originalen Lager haben bei mir nicht lange gehalten!

Nach dem ersten Jahr habe ich die Lager mal ausgebaut.
Die waren - bis auf die Gleitlager im Hautpgelenk - total kaputt!
Eingebaut wurden dann SKF- und FAG-Lager.

Diese sind nun nach einem weiteren Jahr und sogar stärkerer Beanspruchung immer noch gut.
Nur die Hauptlager mussten jetzt dann doch raus.

Die von Canyon verbauten Lager sind also totaler Billigmist,...


----------



## Cobenzl (13. Mai 2013)

Ja ich wollt nicht damit sagen, dass die Originallager nicht auch schon nach einem Jahr gerumpelt haben. Ich hab das hald erst 2012 geprüft mein Nerve ist ein 2009 aus August 2009


----------



## Wassertrinker (13. Mai 2013)

Merkt man den Lagerverschleiß denn beim Fahren?


----------



## napstarr (13. Mai 2013)

Nicht direkt.
Das is wie beim Auto mit den Stossdämpfern: das fällt ja nicht von 100 auf 0 sondern passiert schleppend.

Nach dem Wechsel merkst du halt - wenn die alten kaputt waren - einen riesen Unterschied!


----------



## bakerman76 (13. Mai 2013)

Ich habe es auch nicht beim Fahren bemerkt. Habe die Ursache vom Knarzen im Rahmen gesucht, als ich eine Lagerabdeckung am Rockerarm abgeschraubt habe, konnte ich das Lager nicht mit dem Finger drehen... Also gewechselt. Unterschied ist zu vorher ist deutlich... Muss jetzt uphill auch wieder propedal zuschalten!


----------



## Cobenzl (13. Mai 2013)

Würd ich auch so sagen. Man mekt es wenn's zum knarzen und Knacken anfängt und nach dem Lagerwechsel das bessere Ansprechverhalten. 

Oder wie bei meinem Freund mit dem KTM, der über ein lockeres Hautschwingenlager geklagt hat und ich sag noch: "Das Lager kanns nicht sein, weil das tät schon krachen und knacken, außerdem ein Kugellager hält noch lang, wenn's auch schon rumpelt, Spiel merkt man da noch lang nicht." Na ja, also Bolzen war keiner locker . . . BJ 2009 und eher wenig gefahren, also sicher weniger als ich mit meinem Canyon. 

Hab jetzt für beide Räder SKF bestellt, bin gespannt wie lange die halten.


----------



## verano (21. Mai 2013)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass die Frage hier möglicherweise irgendwo schon gestellt wurde (die Suche hat mir nicht helfen können)...

Bei meinem AM 7 (2011) könnte ein Wechsel des Steuersatzes fällig werden. Bei der Fülle an Möglichkeiten blicke ich leider absolut nicht durch und benötige eure Hilfe. Was passt, was könnt ihr empfehlen?

Danke!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nervy1962 (21. Mai 2013)

Chris King i2.
Und nie mehr Probleme!

cu
Dirk


----------



## verano (21. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank 

Geh ich richtig in der Annahme, dass oben *ZS44/28,6* und unten *ZS56/40* passend ist? Welche Rolle spielt die Einbauhöhe?


----------



## Hitzi (2. Juni 2013)

Push! 

Hi,

habe Probleme mit einem Adapter für den Umwerfer SRAM X9 am AM 

Wer kennt denn dieses kleine Teil hier?




Und kann mir sage, wo ich es bekommen kann..... dabei mehr die Frage, ob es ein Teil ist welches nur von Canyon verbaut wird oder kann ich es überall bestellen?

Hier war es mal dran 





Danke für eine Antwort


----------



## Tshikey (2. Juni 2013)

mein mitgefühl - hatte ich auch schon mal gebraucht u. auf die schnelle
nur über canyon selbst bekommen:

1 1 ST. A1022938 direct mount adapter M13/17-11 for SRAM S3.EType incl. bolt                            ........9,95
2 1 Stück Zubehörkarton                                             .................................................................................0,00
3 1 Stück Versand Inland Zubehör STD 0,00                    ........................................................5,90

summa-summarum 15,85 für so einen kleinkram


----------



## Hitzi (2. Juni 2013)

Mitgefühl...... Hmmmm, OK.... ein paar Sachen gehen eben kaputt und ich bin froh, dass ich es erst nach dem 24 Stunden Rennen in den Händen hatte 
Hatte zwischendurch ja schon Probleme damit 

Dann gleich die nächste Frage...

passt der dann nur für SRAM oder auch für Shimpanso?

Danke....


----------



## Jonas29 (2. Juni 2013)

Also hab nen xt umwerfer un wenn ich mich nich täuch is das das gleiche teil. Bei direct mount muss es ja auch einstandart gebn wie bei kassetten...



Hitzi schrieb:


> Mitgefühl...... Hmmmm, OK.... ein paar Sachen gehen eben kaputt und ich bin froh, dass ich es erst nach dem 24 Stunden Rennen in den Händen hatte
> Hatte zwischendurch ja schon Probleme damit
> 
> Dann gleich die nächste Frage...
> ...


----------



## Hitzi (2. Juni 2013)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> Also hab nen xt umwerfer un wenn ich mich nich täuch is das das gleiche teil. Bei direct mount muss es ja auch einstandart gebn wie bei kassetten...


Soweit die Theorie.... ich glaube das erst wenn das Teil wieder funzt 

Hast du denn den Sram gegen XT 1:1 getauscht? Der XT wird ja nicht dran gewesen sein, oder?


----------



## Jonas29 (3. Juni 2013)

Ich hab von anfang an xt drangehabt...
Weil ich meine talas kaputt bekommen hab wars bei canyon grad inspektion und wurde für lau getauscht.

Nach dem bildmuesste es eig stimmen...und die umwerfer haben ja typen zb e-type...musst a googln ob der standart bei shimano der selbe ist. Oder fu gibst mir maße und ich mess moie ma nach


----------



## Tshikey (3. Juni 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> .... passt der dann nur für SRAM oder auch für Shimpanso?
> 
> Danke....




passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (3. Juni 2013)

So, habe es jetzt bestellt.
Es gibt aber wieder unterschiede in den Platten.
2 oder 3fach 

Also Augen auf.....und die Schrauben sollten mal wieder extra mit 1,99 berechnet werden. Langsam nervt so eine Abzocke. Wie soll man ein Teil ohne Schrauben fest machen, häh?

Aber es soll keine Unterschiede zwischen SRAM oder Shimpanso geben  Der Adapter soll passen..... ich werde es sehen......


----------



## Battler (23. Juli 2013)

Ahoi! 

Hat hier zufällig schonmal jemand die RAL-Nummer des 2011er "Mamba Green" ermitteln lassen?
Canyon-Support konnte mir diese nicht nennen...


----------



## Jonas29 (28. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer Kettenführung am 2011er Nerve?

Bei Canyon steht, dass nur die Kettenführung vom Hause kompatibel wäre.
Doch es gibt viele Kettenführungen, die dieser ähnlich sehen.

Schonmal danke.


----------



## Monche (29. Juli 2013)

Moin. Die original canyon Führung passt nur auf eine zweifach Kurbel. 
Wenn du eine dreifach Kurbel hast, empfehle ich dir die bionicon kettenfühung


----------



## Tshikey (29. Juli 2013)

... oder selber basteln:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10194414&postcount=1083


----------



## Jonas29 (29. Juli 2013)

Ja 2fach Kurbel ist klar.

Ich meine ob jemand zum Beispiel ne e.thirteen TRSr dran hat, also nicht die canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (29. Juli 2013)

Andre passen nicht drauf da canyon kein iscg standart hat.

Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


----------



## Jonas29 (29. Juli 2013)

Ich habe was gehört von einer Adapterplatte?

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...irteen-ISCG-Adapter-ISCG-Standard-silver.html

Und was ist mit einer Führung die übers Innenlager befestigt wird?


----------



## Tshikey (29. Juli 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Andre passen nicht drauf da canyon kein iscg standart hat....



daran liegt es wohl nicht wirklich, das nerve-am (2011) hat iscg05. aber der drehpunkt der schwinge liegt 
ungünstig zum hauptlager u. dem e-type-umwerfer, so dass die meisten kf's nicht passen oder früher oder 
später etwas anschlägt. ich fahre nach wie vor original 3-fach mit gardena-eigenbau-kf u. habe seit fast 
7 tkm keinen einzigen kettenabwurf. für ein am finde ich's ne praktikable lösung, bei fr oder dh würde ich 
auch etwas massiveres nehmen.....


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juli 2013)

Das 2012er hat laut aussagen von mehreren usern kein iscg standart, schauts fast so aus, aber die lochabstände sind nicht richtig.

Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


----------



## Jonas29 (30. Juli 2013)

Ja aber wenn ich den Innenlager Adapter, von dem ich den Link gepostet hab dran mache, daran die kefü und den rest feile?


----------



## Tshikey (30. Juli 2013)

die rahmen vom 2011-er sind identisch mit den 2012-er (nerve-am). nur die wippe ist anders u. neues design / ausstattung.

die iscg05 aufnahme sitzt halt etwas zurückversetzt / mehr richtung innenlager-mitte u. man benötigt z.b. für die hammerschmidt 
eine adapterplatte. 

weiterhin stand es 2011 noch direkt beim rahmen, im katallog 2012 dagegen ist von iscg05 nichts mehr zu finden.

vielleicht kommen daher die verschiedenen aussagen....


----------



## Jonas29 (30. Juli 2013)

Ja ich hatte damals auch gelesen, dass es den Standard hätte!

Ich habe Canyon diesbezüglich mal angeschrieben, habe leider noch keine Antwort.


----------



## Tshikey (30. Juli 2013)

diese adapterplatte brauchst du nicht, sondern eine welche nur als abstandhalter dient, 
kurze hülsen / buchsen / mehrere u-scheiben sollten auch gehen....

das mit dem feilen musst du probieren.....
allerdings wird dir der umwerfer immer im weg sein, lass mal die luft aus dem dämpfer 
und schau dir die sache beim einfedern an!


----------



## Jonas29 (30. Juli 2013)

Habe ich schon getan.


----------



## Tshikey (30. Juli 2013)

... ein ordentliches bild im winkel u. man könnte ordentlich photoshoppen...

so nur ein schneller pfusch mit der e13:





ist aber auch eine schnelle möglichkeit zu sehen wo's später klemmt!
wichtig wäre dann noch eine aufnahme von oben um zu sehen, ob die
kettenstrebe vorbei kommt.

canyon schreibt:




was ich aus dem obigen bild jetzt nicht erkennen könnte - ist aber auch
- nicht im winkel
- nur ein bild (besser eines aus- u. eines voll eingefedert)

nur mal so.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas29 (30. Juli 2013)

Cool danke!   

Ja ich mach später noch welche.

angeblich wäre ja der Umwerfer im Weg.
Meiner Meinung müsste die Führung noch ein wenig gegen den Uhrzeiger gedreht werden?


----------



## Jonas29 (31. Juli 2013)

Hier Bilder, falls das was bringt...

ausgefedert vorne - oben
eingefedert  vorne - oben

die linke Kefü wäre meine Absicht...


----------



## Guphil (5. August 2013)

Hey,


----------



## Cobenzl (5. August 2013)

Rechne damit, dass die Hinterbaulager kaputt sind !
Die Fullykrankheit


----------



## Jonas29 (6. August 2013)

Also ich würde zuerst mal die Pedale auf Spiel kontrollieren, dann Alle schrauben daran nachziehen. Das hatte ich schon öfter...
Dann würde ich den Hinterbau auf Spiel prüfen. ggf Lager nachziehen, wenn das nichts bringt austauschen

Wenn das alles nicht die Probleme beseitigt würde ich Kübel ausbauen und reinigen.


----------



## Guphil (6. August 2013)

...


----------



## mohlo (6. August 2013)

Guphil schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> mein Nerve AM 6.0 macht beim Pedalieren *Knarzgeräusche*. Woran kann das liegen?



Bei mir war es der hintere Schnellspanner. Einfach mal lösen. Evtl. vorhandenen Sand entfernen. Montagepaste drauf und dann fest (ab nicht zu fest) anziehen.


----------



## Cobenzl (6. August 2013)

Guphil schrieb:


> nach 2 Jahren die Lager kaputt?!
> 
> Hattest du dasselbe Problem? Wenn ja, hast du die Lager tauschen lassen und was hat der Spaß gekostet?



Natürlich musst du zuerst alle anderen Fehlerquellen ausschließen, aber 2 Jahre mit genug km so um die 3000 kann das schon sein.

Ich wieder hole halt wieder meine Aussage: Kugelager geören nicht in ein Achsgelenk, Nadel oder Gleitlager sollten da sein. Kein Auto hat Kugellager bei den Achsgelenken. Warum ?: Weil die Lager sich kaum drehen und die Punktbelastung immer an der gleiche Stelle bleibt. Dann noch schön leicht und knapp dimensioniert, billige Chinesnlager und fertig ist das Lager nach 2 Jahren.

schau auch hier

Ich mach den Lagertausch immer selber kA was das kostet.


----------



## Guphil (6. August 2013)

ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cobenzl (6. August 2013)

Was noch sein kann: Bei meinem 2009er XC ist der Hinterbau verzogen gewesen.  Also wenn ich die Lagerbolzen bei den Sitzstrebe / Wippe herausgeschraubt und den Hinterbau nach hinten herausgezogen habe dann war der an dieser Stelle um ca 2cm nach links versetzt. Folge  die Gelenkflächen werden durch die Verspannung aufeinander gepresst und das Eloxal wird abgerieben. Das kann auch knarzen, vor allem bei so seitlichen Bewegungen.
Nimm ein WD40 oÄ und sprüh die Gelenke der Reihe nach ein und versuch dazwischen ob das Knarzen verschwindet oder sich verändert.

Nur zur Klarstellung diese Verspannung ist von keinem Sturz und ich hab das aber mit Brachialgewalt und Überspannung in die andere Richtung fast wegbekommen. Um so eine Verspannung wegzubekommen braucht es eine Auslenkung von 5-10 cm in die andere Richtung  und oftmaliges nachfedern. Ich denk die richten nach dem Schweißen und Entspannungsanwärmen das nicht mehr aus, dabei ist das verspannte Teil kaum mehr zusammenbaubar, musste Horst-link lockern . . .


----------



## Guphil (7. August 2013)

.


----------



## mohlo (7. August 2013)

Guphil schrieb:


> Garantieanspruch hat man ja nur 1 Jahr nach Kaufdatum oder gibt Canyon eine Längere Garantiezeit auf den Rahmen?



Aus den Canyon AGB:



> Du hast auf das Fahrrad und seine Teile zwei Jahre Gewährleistung, außer auf Verschleißteile. Du hast auch zwei Jahre Gewährleistung auf Lack und Anodisierung. Als Verschleißteile gelten unter anderem: Lager, Züge, Zughüllen, alle Schmierstoffe, Öle, Fette und Bremsflüssigkeit, Kette, Ritzel, Kettenblätter, Bremsbeläge, Reifen, Griffe und Lenkerband, Federn sowie Dichtungen. Auf diese Teile hast Du 90 Tage Gewährleistung. Über diesen gesetzlichen Zeitraum hinaus geben wir freiwillig eine Garantie von insgesamt
> *6 Jahren auf die diesjährigen Rahmen *und Gabeln der Renn- und Triathlonmaschinen, sowie auf Mountainbikerahmen *(ausgenommen Lagerungen und Federbeine)*. Unsere Garantie gilt *ab Verkaufsdatum und nur für den Ersterwerber *des Fahrrades. Schäden an der Lackierung sind davon ausgenommen. Wir behalten uns vor defekte Rahmen oder Gabeln zu reparieren oder durch ein entsprechendes Nachfolgermodell zu ersetzen. Dies ist der einzige Garantieanspruch, weitergehende Kosten wie Montage, Transport etc. werden nicht übernommen.
> 
> Ausgeschlossen von der Garantie sind Schäden durch unsachgemäßen bzw. nicht bestimmungsgerechten Gebrauch, z.B. Vernachlässigung (mangelnde Pflege und Wartung), Sturz, Überbelastung sowie durch Veränderung am Rahmen oder der Gabel oder durch An-und Umbau zusätzlicher Komponenten. Bei Sprüngen oder Überbeanspruchungen anderer Art besteht ebenfalls kein Garantieanspruch.


----------



## Cobenzl (7. August 2013)

Guphil schrieb:


> Das mit dem verzogenen Hinterbau ist bei mir zum Glück nicht der Fall.



Hast du die Geleke schon einmal aufgemacht ?


----------



## Guphil (7. August 2013)

jo


----------



## ChrizZZz (7. August 2013)

Joa bei mir hatte ich nun ja seit fast 3/4 Jahr ein bestimmtes Geräusch.

- Steuerlager gewechselt geklebt und einmal gefettet
- Steuerrohr der Talas wurde gewechselt
- Vorbau und Lenker getauscht
- Hinterbau ist komplett neu!
- Dämpfer und Gabel geserviced
- Lager und Kurbel gecheckt
- Pedale gecheckt
- Laufräder auch getauscht

Keine der Komponenten lässt das Geräusch in irgendeiner Weise verändern.
Den Dämpfer hatte ich sogar komplett raus! Ändert gar nix.

Entweder sinds die Lagerungen oder der Rahmen selbst.
Werde mal ein Video machen.

Aber nochmal hinschicken?!.... gerade irgendwie keine Lust^^ Besonders bei fast nem Monat Wartezeit.
3x reicht innerhalb von 10 Monaten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napstarr (7. August 2013)

Die Plastikführung unter'm Tretlager, wo die Züge rauskommen, verursacht häufig Geräusche!


----------



## ChrizZZz (7. August 2013)

Wenn mans rad 2mal auseinander nimmt, sollte das aber nicht so metallisch klingen/knacken.

Besonders nich nach 3 Reparaturen/Service?!


----------



## ChrizZZz (8. August 2013)

Edit...

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xz1ly2w5t0e8d9q/Video%2008.08.13%2008%2044%2006.mov

Hört sich schlimmer an wie es ist.. aber bei fast jeder Kurbelumdrehung zu hören.
Nervt schon.


----------



## LANDOs (9. August 2013)

Hallo, ich würde gerne für mein Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 2011 Größe M eine versenkbare Sattelstütze kaufen... Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Empfehlenswerte ich bis 200  kaufen kann. Das Nerve hat ja eine 31,5 mm Klemmung?

Gruß


----------



## ChrizZZz (9. August 2013)

30,9mm!!!


----------



## ms303 (12. August 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Hallo, ich würde gerne für mein Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 2011 Größe M eine versenkbare Sattelstütze kaufen... Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Empfehlenswerte ich bis 200  kaufen kann. Das Nerve hat ja eine 31,5 mm Klemmung?
> 
> Gruß



Nimm ne Reverb...


----------



## Jonas29 (12. August 2013)

Ich würde die crankbrothers bevorzugen, weil sie über einen Zug funktioniert, und die Aufnahme an der Sattelstange ist, und nicht am Sattel.

Jedoch bin ich 1 tag mit rob j gefahren. Er hat sie an einem Tag kaputt bekommen.
Dies ist jedoch schon 1 1/2 Jahre her. Also ka ob was verbessert wurde


----------



## mohlo (12. August 2013)

Ich möchte hier jetzt keinen "Glaubenskrieg" vom Zaun brechen - aber nimm lieber eine RockShox Reverb. Insbesondere deshalb, da Sportimport bislang defekte Stützen anstandslos ausgetauscht hat. Zudem scheint die Crankbrothers Kronolog Stütze noch arge Kinderkranheiten zu haben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=564117&highlight=kronolog&page=17


----------



## napstarr (13. August 2013)

Kann dem Vorredner nur zustimmen.
Meine 2011er Reverb wurde nach einem Dichtungskollaps ausgetauscht, mit der 12er habe ich nun seit einem Jahr keine Probleme.


----------



## ihks (26. August 2013)

Hallo, 
kann man beim Nerve HS 9.0 eine andere Kurbel verbauen? Ich habe (technische) Probleme mit meiner Hammerschmidt. Eigentlich gefällt sie mir ganz gut. Es gibt Vor- und Nachteile, die ich jetzt hier nicht mehr aufzählen möchte. Sollte ich ein teures Ersatzteil kaufen müssen, könnte ich mir vorstellen, eine andere Kurbel auszuprobieren. 

Knackpunkt: Ich hätte gerne etwas mehr Power bergauf, also ein paar niedrige Gänge mehr. Ich habe ein 22er Kettenblatt montiert, aber - ist da mit einer 3x10 Schaltung noch etwas mehr drin?

Ich habe beispielsweise folgende Kurbelgarnitur gefunden:
http://compare.ebay.de/like/310724746564?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar

=> 175mm 44/33/22 -- bedeutet das, dass ich mit dem 22er keine kleineren Gänge hätte? Oder ist das Kettenblatt mit 22 Gängen kleiner - oder so was ???  

Könnt mir jemand eine Kurbel mit einer niedrigeren Übersetzung empfehlen?

Könnte ich diese Kurbel verbauen und später wieder auf die Hammerschmidt wechseln?

Vielen Dank & Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (27. August 2013)

Hallo  

ich habe in meinem Nerve AM 6.0 einen Fox RP2 drin. Ich wiege 105 kg und habe das Problem das ich trotz aufpumpen auf 21 bar der Dämpfer viel zu weich ist und dadurch durchschlagen kann... 

Was für Möglichkeiten habe ich um den Dämpfer zu modifizieren?

Welchen Dämpfer ist besser geeignet als ein RP2, der nicht ein Vermögen kostet(bis max, 300 )

Gruß


----------



## ms303 (27. August 2013)

Im Nerve AL+-Thread wurde ausgiebig diskutiert, dass der verbaute DÃ¤mpfer einigen viel zu soft abgestimmt ist und schon beim ausholen zum Bunny-Hop quasi durchschlÃ¤gt.

Die meisten haben sich dann bei Toxoholics andere Tunes bestellt und eingebaut.

Sind kleine Plastikteile, die relativ einfach selbst eingebaut werden kÃ¶nnen, und den DÃ¤mpfer viel straffer gemacht haben.

Lies da mal nach.

Sollte daher beim RP2 nicht anders sein...

Die Dinger gibt's aber nur im 3-er Set und kosten (glaube ich) um die â¬ 55.

So etwas sollte dann auch fÃ¼r Deinen DÃ¤mpfer mÃ¶glich dein.

Frag am besten mal bei Toxoholics nach.

Die kÃ¶nnen Deinen DÃ¤mpfer bestimmt auf Dein Gewicht bzw. Deine WÃ¼nsche abstimmen. 

Ein komplett neuer DÃ¤mpfer ist imho nicht nÃ¶tig ...


----------



## LANDOs (26. September 2013)

Hi

also versenkbare Sattelstütze ist jetzt eine von Kindshock geworden.

Beim Fox RP2 Dämper habe ich schon die Plastikdinger (das größte) drin. Wenig Änderung! Also 55 Euro umsonst. Jetzt noch bei Toxoholics den Dämpfer für 70 Euro zu modifizieren lassen, ist ja fast mehr als der Restwert des RP2. Ich würde auch gern den Dämpfer komplett feststellen und mich nicht nur mit Propedal begnügen, da dies meiner Meinung zu wenig effektiv bei Personen mit ca. 95 kg Körpergewicht ist.

Der RP 2 hat ja 190 x 50,8... Was gibt es da denn besseres an Dämpfern?

Gruß


----------



## siggi985 (26. September 2013)

Könntest auch noch die High Volume Luftkammer gegen eine normale Luftkammer tauschen. Bei mir hat der große Volumespacer ausgereicht damit der Dämpfer nicht mehr durchknallt (bei ca. 95 kg mit Rucksack und härterer Fahrstil). Das Wippen bekommt man damit aber nicht wirklich weg, da müsste dann schon ein anderer Dämpfer rein mit Lockout oder ähnlichem..


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (26. September 2013)

Also ich hab in meinem 2011er Nerve den RP23 drin.
Wiege fahrfertig 90Kg und komme mit dem Dämpfer super zurecht, hab allerdings auch bissel mehr Druck drin als für mein Gewicht angegeben.

Sollte auch für deinen Rahmen nen passenden geben.
Bei dem bringt das Propedal auch was, bissel wippt er zwar immernoch aber das lässt sich nie ganz verhindern.

Zum Durschrauschen hab ich ihn seit ich bissel mehr Druck drin hab auch nemmer gebracht, trotz naja etwas agressivem Fahrstil 

Von Dämpfern mit Lockout sollte man die Finger lassen, außer man hat Spaß daran öfters mal seine Hinterbaulager zu tauschen


----------



## LANDOs (26. September 2013)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Könntest auch noch die High Volume Luftkammer gegen eine normale Luftkammer tauschen. Bei mir hat der große Volumespacer ausgereicht damit der Dämpfer nicht mehr durchknallt (bei ca. 95 kg mit Rucksack und härterer Fahrstil). Das Wippen bekommt man damit aber nicht wirklich weg, da müsste dann schon ein anderer Dämpfer rein mit Lockout oder ähnlichem..




Hallo

Und wieviel Bar bzw. PSI hast Du bei Deinem RP2 Dämpfer?

Bestimmt doch auch ca. 18 bar oder?

Gruß


----------



## siggi985 (26. September 2013)

19 bar, mein Ziel war allerdings nur ein besserer Durchschlagschutz. Davor musste ich ihn auch auf 22 bar aufpumpen wodurch das Ansprechverhalten auch gelitten hat... Alles etwas kompliziert


----------



## LANDOs (29. September 2013)

...............


----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (4. Oktober 2013)

Hey Leute, hab beim Zusammenbau leider einen "Washer" (siehe hier: Nr.3 http://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/nerve_am_11.pdf) verloren. Kann mir wer sagen ob ich da einen neuen brauch und wenn ja wo es sowas zum kaufen gibt?
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (6. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

was mir aufgefallen ist, das Canyon aus Fehlern gelernt hat und mittlerweile nicht mehr die FoX-Dämpfer mit der XV Kammer sondern bei Nerve AL+ oder auch Strive nur noch die Fox-Dämpfer mit SV-Kammer verbaut. 

Habe ja 100 kg Körpergweicht auf der Waage und mein RP2 mit XV Kammer wurde jetzt durch einen RP23 mit SV Kammer ersetzt. Bei dem RP selbst bei Erhöhung der Druckammer und einsetzen von Kunststoff-Spacern war es nicht möglich das durchrauschen im mittleren Federweg zu verhindern. Jetzt mit der SV Kammer ist das viel besser und zum ersten mal spüre ich wirklich richtig die Pro-Pedal Funktion.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Thiel (6. Oktober 2013)

Man kann auch die Druckstufe auf F "Firm" ändern lassen.

Das ist unabhängig vom Boost Valve Druck.


----------



## nervy1962 (6. Oktober 2013)

@LANDOs: Hast Du dann auch noch die Shims im Dämpfer drinn, und mit was für Druck fährst Du den RP23?
Habe die selbe Gewichtsklasse wie Du, und bei meinem RP2 spüre ich von der Plattform überhaupt nichts.

happy trails
Dirk


----------



## LANDOs (6. Oktober 2013)

Hi, das ganze Umbauen und Tuning kostet ne Menge Geld, Zeit und hat bisher nur einen Kompromiss dargestelt. Ab 95 kg geht eigentlich nur noch der FoX RP2 oder Rp23 mit der kleinen SV-Kammer.


Kauf Dir den Dämpfer mit genau dem Tuning und Du wirst glücklich sein:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1028/a88041/float-rp23-bv-190x51mm.html?mfid=300


----------



## nervy1962 (6. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Das Angebot ist verlockend, muß wohl bestellen.

happy trails
Dirk


----------



## LANDOs (6. Oktober 2013)

Das ist die einzige gute Lösung für Leute mit mehr Gewicht auf der Waage. Alle Tuningversuche haben mehr als 100  gekostet und waren nicht befriedigend. Tja, hätte ich das mal vorher gewusst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nervy1962 (6. Oktober 2013)

@LANDOs: btw fährst Du eine Versenkstütze? Wenn ja, welche? Erfahrungen?
Bin am überlegen, ob bei meinem Gewicht (103kg) sowas überhaupt Sinn macht.

happy trails
Dirk


----------



## ms303 (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab 100 KG und die Reverb ist bisher kein Problem....

Meine Empfehlung so weit...

Da macht man nix falsch...


----------



## LANDOs (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

genau diese http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/2211810...iewItemDictionary.ENABLE_PAYMENTS_IN_HLP:true

und den Vorbau http://www.ebay.de/sch/sis.html?_nk...Lenkerklemmung matt schw&_itemId=251235981802

Damit habe ich aus den Nerve AM einen großen Schritt in Richtung Enduro-Fealing gemacht, weil die Sitzposition aufrechter und etwas nach hinten rückt. Hat sich voll gelohnt, nicht mehr sehr angestreckt gestreckt zu sitzen. Klar, es geht dadurch ein wenig der Vortrieb verloren, aber ich will mit dem AM keine Zeitrennen fahren.


----------



## nervy1962 (7. Oktober 2013)

@ms303,Landos: Danke erstmal für die schnellen Antworten.
Nen kurzen Vorbau hab ich schon dran (50mm Syncros Bearhug). Mir ging's nur um die Belastbarkeit der Versenkstütze, da wir doch nen paar Kilo mehr auf die Waage bringen, als das bikende Normalvolk.

also happy trails
Dirk


----------



## LANDOs (7. Oktober 2013)

Kein Problem bisher mit der Kindshock.


----------



## LANDOs (7. Oktober 2013)

Achja und für alle die Ihren RP2 Dämpfer doch lieber bei Toxoholics tunen lassen wollen, kostet dies mit der geänderten Kammer und neuen Tuning Setup  ca. 200 Euro... Es kann also jeder entscheiden was er denn lieber machen würde...


----------



## Battler (13. Oktober 2013)

200â¬ ... wie haltet ihr das denn?
Ich fahre den RP2 XV am 6.0 jetzt seit zwei Jahren ohne Wartung - aber mit Lappen und Wasser. Der wird mit der Zeit eher besser. 
Bei den Wartungspreisen kaufe ich mir persÃ¶nlich lieber gleich 'nen neuen DÃ¤mpfer, wenn der Ã¼ber den Jordan geht...


----------



## ChrizZZz (13. Oktober 2013)

Dämpferservice dauert ganze 15min. und das Servicekit kostet auch nit viel.
Das kriegt jeder hin!


----------



## LANDOs (13. Oktober 2013)

Battler schrieb:


> 200 ... wie haltet ihr das denn?
> Ich fahre den RP2 XV am 6.0 jetzt seit zwei Jahren ohne Wartung - aber mit Lappen und Wasser. Der wird mit der Zeit eher besser.
> *Bei den Wartungspreisen kaufe ich mir persönlich lieber gleich 'nen neuen Dämpfer, wenn der über den Jordan geht.*..



Genauso habe ich es gemacht:

Einen RP23 mit der schönen kleinen SV Kammer mit Buchsen und allem für 199 Euro. Den alten RP2 habe ich 170 auf ebay verkauft.







http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1028/a88041/float-rp23-bv-190x51mm.html?mfid=300


----------



## LANDOs (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe ja die DT Swiss AM 1950 (OEM Version) noch auf dem Nerve AM 6.0. 

Bezüglich Felgensatz würde ich gern etwas mit mehr Felgenbreite und etwas hochwertiger haben wollen.  Wunschfarbe wäre weiss wie die Mavic Crossmax SX.

Kann jemand etwas empfehlen (muss nicht unbedingt sein) oder weiß ein gutes Angebot?

Wie sieht das mit dem Schnellspanner hinten und vorne aus? Worauf sollte man dabei achten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (15. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

Welches sind die richtigen Größen der Dämpferbuchsen für das AM und wo gibt es die günstig?

Desweiteren gibt es eine Skizze wo die Gummiringe an den Dämpferbuchsen aufgeschoben werden?

Gruß


----------



## Markdierk (15. Oktober 2013)

@_LANDOs_, Klassiker Hope + Flow EX, die gibts in weiß. Bei den Naben halt drauf achten, dass se hinten Schnellspanner und vorne 15 mm haben. Deine Gabel wird ja denke ich den 15 mm Bolzen haben. Bei den Hope ist das der Fall .. Eig kannst alle Standardnaben darauf umrüsten.


----------



## LANDOs (15. Oktober 2013)

Leider nirgends bisher Hope + Flow EX in weiss gefunden. Bisher immer nur andere Farben..?


----------



## Cobenzl (16. Oktober 2013)

Da bekommst doch was du willst


----------



## LANDOs (16. Oktober 2013)

weisse Narbe, weisse Speichen und weisse Felge kann ich dort leider nicht finden.. habe bei dem Hope Pro Custom geschaut


----------



## MikeZ (16. Oktober 2013)

Markdierk schrieb:


> @_LANDOs_, Klassiker Hope + Flow EX, die gibts in weiß...


 
Wo?
Laut Notubes-Homepage gibt es die Felgen nur in schwarz. Und die Hope Nabe sind alle eloxiert, daher ebenfalls nicht in weiß...
  @LANDOs
Spank Oozy?


----------



## LANDOs (16. Oktober 2013)

Okay Spank Oozy.

Worauf muss ich aber achten?

Habe ja komplett X9 Schaltung und AVid Bremsscheiben!

Vorne habe ich ja beim Nerve AM 6.0 eine Steckachse mit 15 mm???

Und hinten einen Schnellspanner mit "keine Ahnung wie das genau gemessen wird"?

Desweiteren welche Felgenbreite sollte ich für 2,2 und 2,4 Bereifung haben?

http://www.bike-laedle.de/shop/de/B...ank-Oozy-Laufradsatz-20mm-/-135mm-QR-weiss-26

oder http://www.bike-laedle.de/shop/de/B...fradsatz-VR-15mm-/-HR-135mm-Schnellspanner-26

GRuß


----------



## MikeZ (16. Oktober 2013)

Du hast es ja selbst schon geschrieben:

VR: 15mm Steckachse
HR: 135 QR (Quick Release = Schnellspanner)

Damit fällt der verlinkte Laufradsatz schon raus, denn der hat am VR eine 20mm Steckachse...
Ob die Naben etwas taugen oder sich generell auf andere Achs-Standards umbauen lassen, weiß ich leider auch nicht.

Ansonsten brauchst Du halt einen Laufradsatz mit 6-Loch-Aufnahme für die Bremsscheiben (und nicht Center Lock).
Der Freilauf ist "weitestgehend" egal, solange er für 10fach geeignet ist, da passt dann auch dein Ritzelpaket...

Die Felgenbreite ist ein bisschen eine Glaubensfrage...
Ich fahre die Flow EX (25,5mm innen/29,1mm außen) mit 2,4"-Reifen und bin sehr zufrieden. die Spank Oozy hätte außen "nur" 26mm.
Die Spank Subrosa hat außen 30mm, ist aber schon bezüglich Gewicht und Stabilität eher dem Bereich Enduro/Freeride zugeordnet.
Funktionieren würden die alle mit 2,4"-Reifen, die Subrosa wäre für schmal ausfallende 2,2"-Reifen schon ziemlich breit.
Die Frage ist halt, was Du mit dem Bike anstellen möchtest...


----------



## Markdierk (16. Oktober 2013)

http://r2-bike.com/notubes-ztr-flow-EX-26-weiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzi (16. Oktober 2013)

Hatte das 6.0 2011 nicht die RockShox Gabel mit Schnellspanner?


----------



## LANDOs (17. Oktober 2013)

Ne, das war das Nerve Am 5.0 glaube ich.

In meinem Nerve Am 6.0 2011 ist die Fox Talas 32 150 mm mit Steckachse drin.

Was ist hiermit? http://www.bike-laedle.de/shop/de/B...fradsatz-VR-15mm-/-HR-135mm-Schnellspanner-26

Und wie sieht die Qualität der verwendeten Lager aus?

Habe ja noch die Canyon-OEM DT Swiss AM 1950 drauf. Die sind sehr schmal für die 2,4er Reifen und sind nicht wirklich Allmountain/Enduro tauglich.


----------



## MikeZ (17. Oktober 2013)

Google sagt, die Felge des AM1950-LRS ist 26mm breit, die Qozy auch.
Wenn es Dir nur um die Breite geht, hast Du also nichts gewonnen...

Ansonsten finde ich die Naben-Kombination des verlinkten LRS nicht wirklich prickelnd. Die NG Sports-Nabe hinten mit 3-Klinken-Stahl-Freilauf und Konuslager kommt mir ziemlich schrottig vor...
Allein der Preis: 219,- für einen LRS, bei dem die Felgen alleine draußen im Handel knapp 70,-/Stk. kosten?!?!?

Vielleicht solltest Du 
a) die auszugebende Summe überdenken und 
b) diese Fragen beantworten http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9831085&postcount=1 und 
c) den Light-Wolf anschreiben, für einen brauchbaren LRS...


----------



## Marzi (18. Oktober 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Hi, das ganze Umbauen und Tuning kostet ne Menge Geld, Zeit und hat bisher nur einen Kompromiss dargestelt. Ab 95 kg geht eigentlich nur noch der FoX RP2 oder Rp23 mit der kleinen SV-Kammer.
> 
> 
> Kauf Dir den Dämpfer mit genau dem Tuning und Du wirst glücklich sein:
> ...



Hab mir den Dämpfer bestellt der sieht allerdings aus als hätte er irgendwo auf der Müllhalde gelegen.
Hat überall leichte Macken selbst auf der Kolbenstange 3


----------



## LANDOs (18. Oktober 2013)

Ohje, tut mir leid für Dich. 

Tausch den Dämpfer gegen einen Einwandfreien um. Bin jetzt im Sauerland mit dem neuen Dämpfer gewesen und ich sage nur "es sind Welten". 

Bisher habe ich bei Bike-Discount nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Es kann aber immer mal ein Kollege nen schlechten Tag haben oder die wollten einfach nur einen alten Dämpfer los werden.


Bezüglich Dämpfer zu Toxoholics schicken kann ich allen nur sagen, das sich ein Tuning des Setup wie Boostvalve, Velocity, Rebound nur mit einem kompletten Service machen lässt und der Spaß aktuell 116 Euro kostet.


----------



## Marzi (18. Oktober 2013)

werde am Montag mal bei h&s anrufen. Die Macken am Gehäuse sind mir ja egal, fällt bei meinen AM garnet auf, aber an dem Dichtflächen ist nicht so prickelnd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (22. Oktober 2013)

Ja und was gibbet jetzt dazu noch zu sagen?


----------



## Marzi (22. Oktober 2013)

nix mehr, der Dämpfer ist am Rückweg zu H&S

Hast du eigentlich auch einen aus der Factory-Serie?


----------



## LANDOs (22. Oktober 2013)

Nein.


----------



## nervy1962 (23. Oktober 2013)

@LANDOs: Sag mal, fährst Du auch ein nerve AM in "copper", dieses Whisky-kiwi-braun-metallic?
Wenn Du den weißen LRS drauf hast, kannste dann mal Bilder posten?

happy trails
Dirk


----------



## Marzi (24. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt kostet der Dämpfer nur noch schlappe 149,- 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a88041/float-rp23-bv-190x51mm.html


----------



## Ducatisepp (24. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, ich hätte auch noch einen Gebrauchten .Fox Floot PR 23 Boostvave, VT- M  , RT-L  , 175 , von meinen AM 9.0 sl  hat ca. 1000km drauf.  Sehr guter zustand.


----------



## LANDOs (24. Oktober 2013)

Hat der denn die kleine SV Kammer? Außerdem fnde ich kann man für 149 Euro ruhig mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Ducatisepp (25. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, sie hat eine  XXV Laut Prospekt.


----------



## Marzi (27. Oktober 2013)

Heute bin mal ne kleine Runde mit dem neuen Dämpfer gefahren, fühlt sich richtig gut an mit der kleinen Luftkammer.
Der Umbau lohnt sich, vor allem wenn der alte Dämpfer eh mal ein Service nötig hätte


----------



## LANDOs (28. Oktober 2013)

Ja,  neben der versenkbaren Sattelstütze war der neue FOX RP 23 Dämpfer mit kleiner Kammer die beste Investition, um mein Nerve AM 2011 wirklich im Gelände eine bessere Performance zu geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzi (28. Oktober 2013)

Paar breitere Laufräder wären noch schöner, aber ich fahr das nerve eigentlich zu wenig das es sich lohnt.
Bin meistens mit meinen 29er Grand Canyon unterwegs.


----------



## LANDOs (2. November 2013)

Ja und oftmals wird dabei immer 
*Hope Pro 2 Evo + NoTubes Crest*

 genannt:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/27000%7B1%7D522462?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]







Was halten die anderen von dem Laufradsatz für das Canyon Nerve AM. 

Momentan sind die DT Swiss AM 1950 drauf.

Gruß


----------



## nervy1962 (2. November 2013)

Hi Landos,
Schau mal im Bikemarkt IBC, da bietet einer einen LRS mit Hope, Sapim und Flow EX für 359,- an. Neu und abgedrückt und zentriert.

Happy trails
Dirk

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ms303 (2. November 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Ja und oftmals wird dabei immer
> *Hope Pro 2 Evo + NoTubes Crest*
> 
> genannt:
> ...



Welche Innenbreite haben die denn?  

Bei dem Angebot steht das nicht dabei...

Edit:

Hab die Felge gegooglet:

Sollten 21mm sein, richtig?

Aber max. 85 KG Fahrergewicht geht gar nicht...

http://r2-bike.com/notubes-ztr-crest


----------



## LANDOs (2. November 2013)

Ja, 85 kg ist nicht viel. 

Vielleicht gibts die Naben noch mit anderen stabileren Felgen?


----------



## Thiel (2. November 2013)

Arch EX ist stabiler und dann kommt die Flow EX.


----------



## LANDOs (2. November 2013)

Dieser Laufradsatz ist für Fahrer bis 110 kg und kostet 249 Euo pro Rad:
Ob die dortige Felge vergleichbar ist mit der Notubes Qualitätund ob diese einfach mit den vorhanden Naben passt???
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...-schwarz-DT-Swiss-EX-500-Felge-Hoops-LRS.html


----------



## nervy1962 (2. November 2013)

Auf meinem Nerve AM7 sind DT 1800AM drauf, laut Canyon freigegeben bis !90kg!.
Ich bring aber 15 kg mehr auf die Waage und die Laufräder halten immer noch, kein Achter und kein Verschleiß an Speichen/Nippel, und das seit 2 1/2 Jahren!!
Soviel zum Thema Gewichtbeschränkung. natürlich sollte ein 100+kg Mensch nicht einen LRS fahren, der bis 70kg freigegeben ist. Aber der Fahrstil, die Reifen mit Luftdruck und die verwendete Federung spielen auch einen Faktor, der auf die Laufräder einwirkt.
Mit den Hope Naben, Sapin Speichen und Alunippel und der Flow EX bist Du aber dicke auf der sicheren Seite, dem Bikepark-Besuch steht auch nichts im Weg.

happy trails
Dirk


----------



## Thiel (2. November 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Dieser Laufradsatz ist für Fahrer bis 110 kg und kostet 249 Euo pro Rad:
> Ob die dortige Felge vergleichbar ist mit der Notubes Qualitätund ob diese einfach mit den vorhanden Naben passt???
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...-schwarz-DT-Swiss-EX-500-Felge-Hoops-LRS.html



Kauf dir die Hope Naben mit Flow EX Felgen. Das hält eigentlich locker für alles, was man mit einem Nerve Am macht. Auch wenn man 100kg wiegt.

Das ist einfach die modernere Felge als wie die DT Swiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nervy1962 (2. November 2013)

Yo!!


----------



## Andi76 (6. November 2013)

Ich fahr meins mit den originalen Laufrädern seit April2011, seither hinten einmal nachzentriert, wiege 100 +- 2kg, bisher alles gut.
Aber mal die Frage nach einer Gabel/ Dämpferwartung, sollte ich langsam mal angehen.
Zumindest die Gabel hätte es nötig...
Dämpfer ist denke ich durch, der sackt erstmal schmatzend nen Zentimeter ein, ruckelt richtiggehend..., ich denke der muss neu.Was gibts für Alternativen?? Wäre DT was, oder passt nur ein Fox rein
.
Danke für Info.


----------



## LANDOs (6. November 2013)

Problem gelöst... scheiss OEM-Laufradsatz von DT-Swiss


----------



## LANDOs (10. November 2013)

Hallo

Kann man an dem Nerve AM 2011 auch die dünne Quick Release Achse des Hinterrad bei einem neuen Laufradsatz auch gegen eine andere Achse (Steckachse) umbauen?

Ist sowas möglich?


----------



## napstarr (10. November 2013)

Du kannst auf ne 135x10 Steck-/Schraubachse umrüsten.

Bsp.: http://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten/RWS/RWS-Thru-bolt-de
"Das DT Swiss thru bolt System ist zu 100% mit Standard Ausfallenden kompatibel."


----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. November 2013)

Gibt's auch für halb soviel Kohle 
Ich hab sogar noch nen gebrauchten für noch weniger Kohle. 

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...lt-Schnellspanner-10mm-Superlight::38940.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobais (23. November 2013)

Eine Möglichkeit für breitere Felgen wäre die WTB ST 25i , die hat 25mm Maulweite eine Felgenbreite von 31mm und das beste ist, sie hat den gleichen Durchmesser (ERD) wie die AM1950 . Gewicht ist mit 537g auch vertretbar.

- Also einfach die Felge umspeichen (Nippel und Speichenlänge passt genau)

Die Felge hat übrigens laut meiner Nachfrage bei WTB keine Gewichtsbeschränkung.


----------



## nervy1962 (13. Januar 2014)

So,

hier mal die vorletzte Ausbaustufe meines Nerve AM7.0/2011.
Der Dämpfer muß noch gegen eine Rock Shox gewechselt werden.


----------



## verano (13. Januar 2014)

Schickes Rad, wenn mir persönlich die roten Anbauteile auch nicht so gut gefallen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LUDWlG (17. Januar 2014)

> Der Dämpfer muß noch gegen eine Rock Shox gewechselt werden.


Welchen Dämpfer bzw. welche(s) Tune wolltest du den nehmen?
Ich brauche leider bald auch einen neuen.


----------



## nervy1962 (17. Januar 2014)

vermutlich nen Rock Shox Monarch RT3 mit MID/HIGH Tune. Wiege halt 105kg, da sollte der Dämpfer schon was abkönnen und die Lock-Funktion nicht gleich schlapp machen. Und dann natürlich in weiß!


----------



## Motorbasti (22. Januar 2014)

nervy1962 schrieb:


> vermutlich nen Rock Shox Monarch RT3 mit MID/HIGH Tune. Wiege halt 105kg, da sollte der Dämpfer schon was abkönnen und die Lock-Funktion nicht gleich schlapp machen.



Spiele auch mit dem gedanken meinen Fox RP 2 gegen den RS RT3 einzutauschen.
Sinvoll oder lieber das Geld sparen und den RP2 behalten ??

Mfg

Gesendet mit meiner S3 Brieftaube...


----------



## nervy1962 (1. Februar 2014)

Scheiß Winter 2013/14.
Nur Matsch und Dreck.
Mal ein paar Pics von artgerechter Haltung.

Happy trails
Dirk


----------



## LANDOs (31. Mai 2014)

nervy1962 schrieb:


> So,
> 
> hier mal die vorletzte Ausbaustufe meines Nerve AM7.0/2011.
> Der Dämpfer muß noch gegen eine Rock Shox gewechselt werden.Anhang anzeigen 267330Anhang anzeigen 267331Anhang anzeigen 267332




Hallo was ist das denn genau für ein Felgensatz?

Ich habe immer noch am Nerve AM 6.0 2011 die DT Swiss AM 1950 drauf.

Jetzt ratter die Speichern und habe schon wieder zwei Löcher in Richtung zum Felgenband. Habe so langfsam keine Lust mehr und würde gerne einen neuen stabilen Felgensatz für meine 100 kg Kampfgewichtg und lockere Trails kaufen.

Möchte am liebsten meine Autoventil Latex- Schläuche weitervenden.

Kann jemand etwas für das AM 6.0 empfehlen.

Weiße Felgen, schwarze Narbe wäre farblich passend zum Nerve AM 6.

Danke für Eure hilfreichen Ratschläge.


----------



## nervy1962 (31. Mai 2014)

Nimm Hope-naben, Sapim Speichen und Spank Subrosa Evo 30 Felgen, verbinde dies alles miteinander und der LRS hält jeden Bikepark mit Dir und Deinem Gewicht locker aus.
Ich wieg 105 kg und die Räder haben noch nicht mal irgendwas. Und wiegen 1970 gr. mit Felgenband. 
Happy trails
Dirk

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## LANDOs (31. Mai 2014)

Und wo hast Du Deine gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nervy1962 (1. Juni 2014)

Hier .
Am besten anrufen, Wünsche äußern und machen lassen.


----------



## Marzi (8. Juni 2014)

Oder einfach diese für schmales Geld kaufen, fahre die auch an meinen AM
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/398545-hope-hoops-pro-ii-evo-flow-ex-arch-ex-crest-26-650b-29er


----------



## nervy1962 (8. Juni 2014)

Meine waren auch nicht teurer

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## LANDOs (8. Juni 2014)

Uih, 359 Euro. Das ist aber günstig für einen Custommade Laufradsatz mit Hope Hoops Naben, Sapim Speichen und Spank Subrosa Evo 30


----------



## nervy1962 (8. Juni 2014)

Jo, und innerhalb von 5 Werktagen da. Und das vor Weihnachten letztes Jahr.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## LANDOs (8. Juni 2014)

hat eigentlich mal jemand versucht ein 650B Laufradsatz im Nerve AM einzubauen? Passt das eventuell knapp?


----------



## verano (9. Juni 2014)

Ich schätze, dass hängt stark von der verbauten Bereifung ab.


----------



## LANDOs (9. Juni 2014)

Hat denn schon jemand auf einem Nerve probiert einen 650B 27,5" Laufradsatz einzubauen? Mir würde da ein Race King oder X King maximal als Reifen dazu einfallen...


----------



## waldi28 (9. Juni 2014)

Ich würde keine 27,5" in eine 26" Gabel einbauen. Das kann in Extremsituationen mit einem Überschlag enden.
Schau mal hier nach:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/achtung-keine-27-5-laufraeder-in-26-gabeln-fahren.658813/

Wenn, dann müsstes du auch die Gabel tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (9. Juni 2014)

so ganz offtopic: läuft bei euch das Forum auch so langsam..?  habe jetzt alle 3 Browser benutzt und trotzdem total langsam... das war doch früher nicht so?


----------



## LANDOs (16. Oktober 2014)

Hallo kann mir jemand sagen, ob das Heck im besonderen die Breite für die Hinterradaufnahme vom Modell Nerve XC Baujahr 2010 zum Nerve AM Modelljahr verändert wurde. Es sind ja beim Nerve AM 2011 serienmäßig 2,4er Reifen drauf. Würde diese 2,4er auch in ein Nerve XC 2010 passen?
Vielen Dank für Eure Erfahrungen und Tips


----------



## shorty79 (16. Oktober 2014)

Hey
Ich will mir bei meinem Nerve die orginale Kettenführung nachrüsten.Habe aber x9 3fach.Das grosse Kettenblatt habe ich nicht in Verwendung.
Kann ich die Kettenführung montieren ohne das sie beim gossen Kettenblatt streift,oder muss ich vorher auf 2fach umrüsten?
Danke


----------



## LANDOs (16. Oktober 2014)

habe nicht die Originale


----------



## LANDOs (16. Oktober 2014)

und die geht


----------



## shorty79 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ja ok und welche hast du dann?
Was kann die besser,ist die günstiger?
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (17. Oktober 2014)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Hallo kann mir jemand sagen, ob das Heck im besonderen die Breite für die Hinterradaufnahme vom Modell Nerve XC Baujahr 2010 zum Nerve AM Modelljahr verändert wurde. Es sind ja beim Nerve AM 2011 serienmäßig 2,4er Reifen drauf. Würde diese 2,4er auch in ein Nerve XC 2010 passen?
> Vielen Dank für Eure Erfahrungen und Tips


Kann darauf jemand antworten


----------



## Ptech (18. Oktober 2014)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Kann darauf jemand antworten


 
Kann man das nicht anhand der Explosionszeichnungen auf der Canyon-Seite erkennen? Wenn identisch, sollte es die selbe ET-Nr. sein,oder?


----------



## Ptech (18. Oktober 2014)

Okay...wenns nicht die selbe ET-Nr. ist, dann heißt das halt nicht, daß es NICHT geht! Da müsste sich tatsächlich jemand melden, der das weiss!


----------



## Ptech (18. Oktober 2014)

Noch mal ich! Vergiss, was ich geschrieben hab-Canyon hat keine ET-Nr.  für Rahmen oder Hinterbau hinterlegt! So schlau wärst selbst gewesen, gell!?


----------



## LANDOs (20. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, bei den Laufradsätzen des Canyon Nerve (keine Ahnung, ob andere auch) werden unterschiedliche Speichenlängen verwendet, sodass die Felge etwas außermittig steht. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie lang diese sind.


----------



## verano (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe evtl vor, mir für die nächste Saison eine neue Gabel in das Bike zu bauen. Meine Frage in die Runde, welche Erfahrungen habt ihr im Nerve mit einer anderen Gabel gemacht? 
Ich fahre das 7er Modell mit der Talas RC.


----------



## shorty79 (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mir eine marzocchi 44 micro switch ta vor kurzem zugelegt.
die gabel ist um welten besser als die fox talas rl.einfach viel feinfühliger und sie fühlt sich auch nach mehr federweg an.
Ich wollte zuerst eine pike,aber die war mir zu teuer.


----------



## verano (23. Oktober 2014)

Der Bericht über die 44 micro liest sich ja vielversprechend, allerdings finde ich momentan nur 29er im Netz und günstiger als ne Pike ist die auch nicht. Wo hast du denn deine geschossen?


----------



## napstarr (23. Oktober 2014)

Habe eine Sektor Coil RL 2Step mit RCT3-Dämpfungseinheit und Dualflow-Zugstufe drin.
Allererste Sahne.
Spricht super an, sackt im steilen Gelände nicht weg und macht immer sofort auf wenn man es braucht.
Ohne Dualflow (nicht unbedingt notwendig) im Winter zusammen für knapp über 400 machbar.
Umbauen muss man halt selbst.


----------



## shorty79 (23. Oktober 2014)

Ja genau wegen dem Bericht konnte ich nicht wiederstehen.
Hier im bikemarkt.
War eine kurz gebrauchte für keine 300€.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas29 (28. Oktober 2014)

Wenn man die Fox gescheit wartet, Andere Abstreifer verbaut und das Öl ein wenig modifiziert ist sie sehr gut. Ich war damit schon in Lac Blanc unterwegs. Dabei ist eher der Rahmen/Dämpfer an seine Grenzen geraten. Die Gabel macht sehr viel mit. 

Ich kann nur Empfehlen mal bei MRC-Trading zu schauen. Racingbros Dichtungen sind erste Sahne und das R.S.P. No Stick Slip Additiv machen die Gabel viel feinfühliger!


----------



## verano (30. Oktober 2014)

Mich stört ehr die fehlende Lowspeed-Einstellmöglichkeit. Ich (90kg) muss die Gabel ohnehin mit relativ viel Luftdruck fahren und dennoch sackt sie mir an Stufen zu sehr durch.


----------



## napstarr (31. Oktober 2014)

Lösung: Stahl!


----------



## verano (31. Oktober 2014)

Wäre ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## Jonas29 (1. November 2014)

Da kann ich dir nur raten mal JL Racing Suspension zu kontaktieren. Die können das an deine Wünsche anpassen. Dann muss man immer noch keine neue Gabel kaufen..


----------



## verano (1. November 2014)

Ich schaue mir das mal an.


----------



## napstarr (1. November 2014)

Eine Lowspeed-Druckstufe die Wegsacken verhindert nimmt aber auch Sensibilität.
Führt dann zu ständigem Rumgedrehe auf dem Trail.
Meine Empfehlung daher: Stahl.


----------



## LANDOs (10. November 2014)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 und möchte gerne einmal den Zahnkranz bzw. Tretkurbel vorne rechts  abziehen.

Habe nur Hollowtech 2 Werkzeug. http://www.ebike-solutions.de/de/Sh...eihwerkzeug-Hollowtech-II-Montagewerkzeug-Set

Was brauche ich noch?

Geht das damit?


----------



## Kadauz (10. November 2014)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 und möchte gerne einmal den Zahnkranz bzw. Tretkurbel vorne rechts  abziehen.
> 
> ...



Jap, das reicht, dazu noch einen Inbus (Innensechskant).

Reihenfolge:
1. Beide Innensechskantschrauben lösen (linke Kurbel)
2. Wenn vorhanden, an der linken Kurbel, dort wo die Klemmfläche ist, so ein Sicherungsklipp herausziehen. Der umschließt die Schrauben
3. Mit dem kleinen "Sternschraubtool" (das kleine Runde in deinem Link) die Kappe an der linken Kurbel herausdrehen.
4. Danach linke Kurbel abziehen, danach rechte Kurbel abziehen.
5. Mit dem Schlüssel in deinem Link kann man noch die beiden Tretlager abschrauben. Gewinde beachten!

Danach alles in umgedrehter Reihenfolge zusammenbauen. Alles mit Lagerfett einfetten und beim Eindrehen der Kappe mit Hilfe des runden Tools das Lagerspielt einstellen. Reicht 1-2 Nm, also mit Daumen und Zeigefinger locker anziehen. Das wars.


Meinst du mit Zahnkranz die Kassette hinten? Wenn ja, brauchst dafür noch eine Kettenpeitsche + Zahnkranzschlüssel.
Das
https://www.bike-components.de/de/BBB/LockOut-BTL-12-Zahnkranzabzieher-p5198/

und das
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cyclus-Tools/Kettenpeitsche-p28626/


Viel Erfogl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (11. November 2014)

Nein, ich meinte das kettenblatt vorne an der rechten Pedale. Muss das Kettenblatt entfernen und dann sofort wieder drauf.


----------



## Kadauz (11. November 2014)

Dann reicht das Werkzeug, das von dir beschrieben wurde. Mit einem Inbus kannst nach abziehen der Kurbel dann auch die Kettenblätter lösen.


----------



## LANDOs (11. November 2014)

Super und Danke schön!


----------



## updike (11. November 2014)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Dann reicht das Werkzeug, das von dir beschrieben wurde. Mit einem Inbus kannst nach abziehen der Kurbel dann auch die Kettenblätter lösen.


 Ganz sicher? Bei meinem Nerve AM 2008 sind die Kettenblätter mit 30er Torx verschraubt.


----------



## Kadauz (11. November 2014)

Musst halt schauen, kann auch Torx sein. Aber das ist für mich auch kein Spezialwerkzeug.


----------



## verano (28. Mai 2015)

Ich hab meinem Nerve jetzt eine 34er Float CTD gegönnt und ich muss sagen... top! Im Vergleich zur 32er Talas fühlt sich das nun einfach viel satter an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napstarr (29. Mai 2015)

160 mm?
Dem Lenkwinkel tut's sicher gut, aber der Sitzwinkel wird dadurch doch noch flacher?!


----------



## verano (5. Juni 2015)

160 richtig. Das Rad kommt, durch das längere Einbaumaß, vorn etwas hoch. Ich hatte am Vorbau 2 Spacer, fahre jetzt nur noch mit einem. Dadurch wird das fast kompensiert. Der Sitzwinkel ändert sich theoretisch, ja. Auf dem Rad merke ich davon fast nichts.
Mit ein bisschen Einbildung könnte es sein, dass das VR im Uphill einen Tick schlechter am Boden klebt. 
Insgesamt bin ich aber sehr zufrieden mit dem Wechsel!


----------



## LANDOs (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo

ich habe das AM Nerve 6.0 2011 und habe nun auch hinten eine 203 mm Bremsscheibe eingebaut. Vorher war ja eine 180 er drin. Welchen Adapter (PM/IS)  brauche ich nun genau?

Kann mir jemand eine Bezugsadresse mitteilen?


----------



## LANDOs (18. Dezember 2015)

Hallo kann mir jemand eine Frage beantworten hinsichtlich Kettenführung. 

Ich habe das Canyon Nerve AM 2011 auf 1 x 9 umgerüstet. Weiß jemand ob diese Kettenführung von Oneup hinsichtlich der ISCG05 Aufnahme an den Canyon Nerve AM passen wird?

http://www.banditbike.ch/oneup-components-chainguide-iscg05-kettenfuhrung-single.html

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Thiel (18. Dezember 2015)

Mess doch einfach nach, welche ISCG du hast ?!


----------



## LANDOs (18. Dezember 2015)

Canyon hatte damals einen eigenen Scheiss entwickelt. Das ist glaube ich eine bescheuerte Canyon Hausnorm und nichts mit ISCG usw. Angeblich soll es eine Adapaterplatte von Canyon geben??? Hat jemand eine Bestellnummer?


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Dezember 2015)

Hammerschmidt Adapter Platte vom Strive KÖNNTE passen, Bestellnummer findest auf den Explosionszeichnunge vom Strive von 2012-2014


----------



## LANDOs (16. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

kann es sein das das Canyon Nerve AM und Schaltauge nicht für 10 fach XT ausgelegt ist?  Gibt es da irgendwelche Begrenzungen?


----------



## LANDOs (16. Juli 2017)

Habe da jetzt die 10 fach XT und zusätzlich ein 42 One Up Ritzel- Das geht irgendwie nicht, obwohl die gleiche Schaltung an einem Haibike verbaut war.


----------



## RedOrbiter (16. Juli 2017)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (17. Juli 2017)

Naja egal. Ich habe heute eine SRAM EX1 bestellt und die olle Shimano XT  muss nur noch ein paar Tage durchhalten.


----------

